# AMD Radeon 6990 Club



## Levesque

*AMD RADEON 6990 OWNER'S CLUB*










I think it's about time to start a thread for the elite...the extravagant...the sheer overkill...or perhaps just for the "mine is bigger than yours" factor of the AMD Radeon 6990.

Just post a picture of your card/build/receipt/etc...some proof that you own the card. And as you benchmark/test post your results!

OCN Staff Note: The ownership of this thread was changed from to Levesque on 6/16/2011, due to inattentiveness by the thread's OP.

*MEMBERS*

1.scubamp (Sappire)
2.Nexus6 (Sapphire + Powercolor Quad-Fire)
3.Levesque (XFX)
4.newpc (Sapphire)
5.drufause (MSi)
6.Intangible (Sapphire)
7.shamslapchopwow (DiAMOND)
8.psi_guy (Sapphire)
9.GruntSoldier (Sapphire)
10.ezveedub (HIS + MSi Quad-Fire)
11.Gawdz (Sapphire)
12.ArcticZero (PowerColor)
13.xartion (XFX)
14.HiLuckyB (XFX)
15.cq84000 (Sapphire X2 Quad-Fire)
16.derickwm (MSi)
17.broken_pixel (XFX)
18.LookOut (HIS X2 Quad-Fire)
19.AMGC (XFX)
20.fshizl (MSi])
21.]\/[EGADET] (XFX + HIS Quad-Fire)
22.ttoadd.nz (Sapphire)
23.pujo (PowerColor)
24.jonnyquest (XFX)
25.JMCB (Visiontek)
26.paulharrison123
27.4sunn24
28.7ranslucen7
29.ElGreco (Asus)
30.jummies (XFX)
31.newpc (Sapphire)
32.somedude168
33.pujo (Powercolor)
34.ArcticZero (Powercolor)
35.p1mp1s (XFX X2 Quad-Fire)
36.MusicalPulse (XFX)
37.speedplz (Asus)
38.Zcypot (MSI)
39.allzcheque
40.thrgk (Sapphire)
41.Mike-Bell (Sapphire)
42.Huckleberry
43.scotty86 (Gigabyte)
44.xAlex79 (Sapphire)
45.r0obin (Sapphire)
46.thefoofighter (XFX)
47.tlxxxsracer (Powercolor)
48.youra6 (Powercolor)
49.BDW88 (XFX)
50.BodgeITandRun
51.deafmetal (Powercolor)
52.ShooterFX (Club3d)
53.tagurtoast (HIS)
54.Shane 90
55.autoprimephilippines (Powercolor)
56.andygoyap (MSI)
57.LucasBR (XFX)
58.Khalam (XFX X2 Quad-Fire)
59.Paratrooper1n0 (Sapphire)
60.personz (Sapphire)
61.Crashman503 (Sapphire)
62.yamato57 (MSI X2 Quad-Fire)
63.inzajt
64.MACH1NE (Powercolor)
65.Ken1649 (Quad-Fire)
66.tokoam (Sapphire)
67.Whiplash450 (Asus X2 Quad-Fire)
68.Darkstar757?
69.USMCBlade85 (Powercolor)
70.XXXfire (X2 Quad-Fire)
71.Milfstick (X2 Quad-Fire)
72.trippinonprozac (HIS)
73.ATROXiUM (Powercolor)
74.Santana-dk (Club3d)
75.xGTx (XFX + Powercolor Quad-Fire)
76.forserum @live.se (XFX)
77.Aaranu (Powercolor)
78.ohms (Powercolor)
79.Peer (XFX)
80.Random Sheep
81.amputate (Sapphire)
82.KidKB (MSI)
83.Mopiko Laila (Asus X2 Quad-Fire)
84.FrostyGPU (XFX + Powercolor Quad-Fire)
85.Dan816 (XFX)
86.chinmi (Club 3D)
87.daCuJo (Sapphire)
88.RED5 (XFX)
89.CallsignVega (Quad-Fire)
90.sate200 (XFX X2 Quad-Fire )
91.UsedPaperclip (Sapphire)
92.Duknov007 (Visiontek)
93.deviot (XFX)
94.Hoodz (HIS X2 Quad-Fire)
95.AoHxBram (Club3D)
96.Zak.V (Powercolor X2 Quad-Fire)
97.dvs raider (Powercolor X2 Quad-Fire)
98.kaaoslove (MSI)
99.Qu1ckset (XFX)
100.Duffbeer84 (Sapphire X2 Quad-Fire)

Some useful links:

How to flash the 6990 BIOS (be careful, I'm not responsible if you screw-up!):

http://www.overclock.net/13034600-post601.html

How to raise GPU and Memory clocks in CCC overdrive (great BAGZZlash RacerX registry mod):

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141858

Who's making waterblocks for the 6990?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/968084-amd-radeon-6990-club-191.html#post13673343
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;13892397*
> So those of us with powercolor 6990 are safe with warranty?


They can't know you moved the switch, if you move it with a paper-clip, without removing the yellow sticker.

So yes, you will be ''safe with the warranty''.









Please show your support for the most expensive and fastest gaming card in the world by adding this tag to your sig...



PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/ati/968084-amd-radeon-6990-club.html][/URL]
[IMG alt="drunken.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/drunken.gif[/IMG][B][I]-=AMD RADEON 6990 OWNER'S CLUB=-[/I][/B][IMG alt="drunken.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/drunken.gif[/IMG]

http://www.overclock.net/ati/968084-amd-radeon-6990-club.html







*-=AMD RADEON 6990 OWNER'S CLUB=-*


----------



## Nexus6

I guess I'll join


----------



## Xristo

I wish i could join that list .. hopefully soon =) reserved .

Im jealous .. 6990 is seriously epic .


----------



## jach11

You guys are nuts! Nexus6 how much did you pay for both? $2000?


----------



## Behemoth777

Everyone in this club better have eyefinity..


----------



## badatgames18

are you guys bazzillionares?


----------



## cavallino

So much want. I'm think I may sell my 6870's and go for 1 6990 in a month or two.

Side note: Why do they put such weird graphics on so many of these cards?


----------



## Xristo

yeah i dont get the stickers either ? guess it gives the card some character .

Ill be trading in my 6970 for a 6990 once they have enough stock in aus .

and yes , im running eyefinity off my single 6970 and its awsome .. 6990 would be unreal , 60 fps eyefinty in every game .. DO WANT! single monitor would be a waste on this card .

quick question , 6970 shares its mini dp connection with one of the dvi and that causes screen tear on 1 of the screens in eyefinity .. 6990 will have dedicated ports ? hope so .


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;12772615*
> You guys are nuts! Nexus6 how much did you pay for both? $2000?


You don't want to know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12772650*
> Everyone in this club better have eyefinity..


Yep! 5760x1080
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12772653*
> are you guys bazzillionares?


No....just a billionaire


----------



## scubamp

The stickers are rediculous. I'm just waiting another week or so for the watercooling blocks to come so I can take the horrid case/fan off, maybe quiet this beast down!


----------



## Levesque

Finally! The ''best'' Club is now open!









XFX 6990 + XFX 6970 in Tri-Fire, using 11.4 preview drivers. Rock-stable, not noisy, not too warm (since I'm exiting hot air from ther front of my case). Can i join the Club?










So for all the green drama-queens out there. Look! A magic trick! I moved the BIOS switch and the sticker is still there! No one will ever know!







Sigh... You peel it off a little bit , move the little switch, then put it back in place.

Thousands of threads and posts all over the net for this? LOL. I LOVE how the internet can make a tempest in a glass of water for so small a thing...










Just waiting for my 6990 waterblock now. EK nickel/plexi already on my 6970.

And no my card is not noisy, not more then my 5970, and it's not getting hot at all, never going over 82 celsius after 2 hours of Dragon Age and 2 hours of Stalker COP. Good case, good ventilation, and air getting out by the front of the case = Win.

All the drama for this... I'm honest here. The sound is really ok to me, compared to my 5970, of the 580 SLI set-up I had. Not better, not worst. Overblowned issue again . And my temps are not high like all those reviewers.... Good case = good ventilation = ok temp. The Nvidia 480 was alot worst lol!

I'm running at the 6990 at 975/1400 with stock voltage for now btw...







Waiting for Ek waterblock...


----------



## antonis21

I would like to see some benchmarks from these cards


----------



## newpc

well i'll be in on monday then i guess


----------



## westevilspirit777

dat XFX card is sexy.....will be getting one next month


----------



## mastical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12776384*
> Finally! The ''best'' Club is now open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX 6990 + XFX 6970 in Tri-Fire, using 11.4 preview drivers. Rock-stable, not noisy, not too warm (since I'm exiting hot air from ther front of my case). Can i join the Club?
> 
> So for all the green drama-queens out there. Look! A magic trick! I moved the BIOS switch and the sticker is still there! No one will ever know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... You peel it off a little bit , move the little switch, then put it back in place.
> 
> Thousands of threads and posts all over the net for this? LOL. I LOVE how the internet can make a tempest in a glass of water for so small a thing...
> 
> Just waiting for my 6990 waterblock now. EK nickel/plexi already on my 6970.
> 
> And no my card is not noisy, not more then my 5970, and it's not getting hot at all, never going over 82 celsius after 2 hours of Dragon Age and 2 hours of Stalker COP. Good case, good ventilation, and air getting out by the front of the case = Win.
> 
> All the drama for this... I'm honest here. The sound is really ok to me, compared to my 5970, of the 580 SLI set-up I had. Not better, not worst. Overblowned issue again . And my temps are not high like all those reviewers.... Good case = good ventilation = ok temp. The Nvidia 480 was alot worst lol!
> 
> I'm running at the 6990 at 975/1400 with stock voltage for now btw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Ek waterblock...


You just sold me on the 6990.

Good info on the bios switch too. Thanks.


----------



## Levesque

And I forgot to say that we can move ''the switch'' with a harpin without moving the sticker at all. There is enough space to do it.









So I want the copyright on the DIY ''6990-hairpin-yellow-sticker-warranty-trick'' people will all be talking about soon on the internet.


----------



## soilentblue

i've noticed that people can't keep these cards in stock and the ones who have it say they are VERY pleased with how it's performed. glad to see that the owners are happy and the cards doing well. water will be your friend.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12777874*
> And I forgot to say that we can move ''the switch'' with a harpin without moving the sticker at all. There is enough space to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I want the copyright on the DIY ''6990-hairpin-yellow-sticker-warranty-trick'' people will all be talking about soon on the internet.


Just for your info, Powercolor and XFX have updated their Warranty status for HD6990, and they will still serve you Warranty if you move the switch.

It's a matter of time until Sapphire and Asus joins them and allows the switch to remain with a Warranty.

But yeah, if you've got an XFX or a Powercolor, nothing to worry about, Warranty wont be eliminated, it's only Sapphire and Asus who still remain strict about that, but I think it's a matter of days until they change their minds and join XFX & Powercolor with that decission.


----------



## sunnyFTW

post some benchmarks


----------



## newpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12778156*
> Just for your info, Powercolor and XFX have updated their Warranty status for HD6990, and they will still serve you Warranty if you move the switch.
> 
> It's a matter of time until Sapphire and Asus joins them and allows the switch to remain with a Warranty.
> 
> But yeah, if you've got an XFX or a Powercolor, nothing to worry about, Warranty wont be eliminated, it's only Sapphire and Asus who still remain strict about that, but I think it's a matter of days until they change their minds and join XFX & Powercolor with that decission.


thought sapphire already joined the team?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc;12778191*
> thought sapphire already joined the team?


Maybe they did and I didn't know?

As far as I know, as of today, only Powercolor and XFX offer that, maybe Sapphire joined them? I'm not sure, I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soilentblue;12777996*
> i've noticed that people can't keep these cards in stock and the ones who have it say they are VERY pleased with how it's performed. glad to see that the owners are happy and the cards doing well.


Yep. The green marketing team machine was hard at work to convince everyone of the opposite, and they were bringing alot of green fanboys with them in the fight (they would beleive anything they say... so...). Sadly, they were doing a great job. But now that the cat is out of the bag, people will now know the thruth and see the light (said with my best preacher's voice).









Lesson learned I hope for alot of people. Thrust end-users, not ''reviewers'' with a hand in Nvidia's deep back pocket!


----------



## newpc

just found a 6990 @ 1ghz core







= 580 in sli.

LINK


----------



## _Carnage_

God, Tiger Direct is selling the XFX 6990 for over $800 versus $709 to $739 for the other brands. Hopefully more come in stock at NewEgg soon or I may be forced to get Powercolor.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc;12778293*
> just found a 6990 @ 1ghz core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = 580 in sli.
> 
> LINK


They should have OC'ed a bit more the Memory, gives a nice FPS boost too!

But holy cow, that's a nice OC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Carnage_;12778303*
> God, Tiger Direct is selling the XFX 6990 for over $800 versus $709 to $739 for the other brands. Hopefully more come in stock at NewEgg soon or I may be forced to get Powercolor.


PowerColor is fine, my friend has a PowerColor HD6990 and he's quite happy with it. If you don't care for the stickers of the card, just grab the PowerColor! Their support is good too, plus I've heard really bad things of XFX support in the US here in OCN.

Just go with whatever is cheaper between Sapphire, XFX, Asus, and Powercolor


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc;12778293*
> just found a 6990 @ 1ghz core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = 580 in sli.
> 
> LINK


Typical green-goblin 580 SLI owners answer: ''yes but you fail so hard at everything in life, comparing an OC against 2 non-OC cards''.

I know, someone just told me that on HardOcp forum. Like I did write that review. Sigh. Someone else decided to OC a 6990 and compare it to 580 SLI, and I failed. Sigh. A guy with a Quad SLI 580 set-up, well known here... The Green-team are banging me so ''hard'' there right now about that link!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12778716*
> Typical green-goblin 580 SLI owners answer: ''yes but you fail so hard at everything in life, comparing an OC against 2 non-OC cards''.
> 
> I know, someone just told me that on HardOcp forum. A guy with a Quad SLI 580 set-ip... The Green-team are banging me so ''hard'' there right now about this review!


Ignore them, they're jealous of ur setup, Hey, I'm jealous too!


----------



## Levesque

For those living in Canada. Some 6990 are under 680$ cdn at Directcanada.com. Exactly double the price of the 6970 in Canada.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12778731*
> Ignore them, they're jealous of ur setup, Hey, I'm jealous too!


Yeah. It's really crazy. There is 20 green-guys gang-banging me there, since I post the french review where 6990+6970 at 2560X1600 4XAA DOUBLE the fps against 580 SLI in Metro 2033, Stalker COP and Crysis.

Now they want me head, and to make the moderators lock the thread.

Yes, DOUBLE the fps for the same price (1000$) in those 3 games, and with 11.4 BETA drivers. But I'm the stupid guy.

Here's the links for those interested. *Look at 2560X1600 4XAA/8AA results*! AMD are on fire with 11.4! 580 SLI owners all want to kill me for posting that! Like I wrote that!

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/822-8/dossier-amd-radeon-hd-6990-carte-tous-records.html

Crysis 2560X1600, *8AA*, 6990+6970: 59 fps, 580 SLI, 32 fps. *DOUBLE* the framerate for the same price. 1000$ against 1000$, 2 cards against 2 cards.

Metro 2033. Same results. 6990+6970 dominating 580 SLI. Same price. Early beta 11.4 6990 drivers.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/822-15/dossier-amd-radeon-hd-6990-carte-tous-records.html

Stalker COP. Same results. 6990+6970 dominating 580 SLI. Same price. Early 6990 dirvers.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/822-13/dossier-amd-radeon-hd-6990-carte-tous-records.html


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12778791*
> Yeah. it's crazy. They are 20 green-guys gang-banging me there, since I post the french review where 6990+6970 at 2560X1600 4XAA DOUBLE the fps against 580 SLI in Metro 2033, Stalker COP and Crysis.
> 
> Now they want me head, and to make the moderators look the thread.
> 
> Yes, DOUBLE the fps for the same price in those 3 games, and with 11.4 BETA drivers. But I'm the stupid guy.


GTX580 SLI is just a huge waste of money right now, with newest ATI drivers 11.4 Preview, even just x2 HD6970 like mine are VERY damn close to x2 GTX580 which are lot more expensive
















I am so damn happy I actually chose x2 HD6970 instead of x2 GTX570


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12776384*
> Finally! The ''best'' Club is now open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX 6990 + XFX 6970 in Tri-Fire, using 11.4 preview drivers. Rock-stable, not noisy, not too warm (since I'm exiting hot air from ther front of my case). Can i join the Club?
> 
> So for all the green drama-queens out there. Look! A magic trick! I moved the BIOS switch and the sticker is still there! No one will ever know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... You peel it off a little bit , move the little switch, then put it back in place.
> 
> Thousands of threads and posts all over the net for this? LOL. I LOVE how the internet can make a tempest in a glass of water for so small a thing...
> 
> Just waiting for my 6990 waterblock now. EK nickel/plexi already on my 6970.
> 
> And no my card is not noisy, not more then my 5970, and it's not getting hot at all, never going over 82 celsius after 2 hours of Dragon Age and 2 hours of Stalker COP. Good case, good ventilation, and air getting out by the front of the case = Win.
> 
> All the drama for this... I'm honest here. The sound is really ok to me, compared to my 5970, of the 580 SLI set-up I had. Not better, not worst. Overblowned issue again . And my temps are not high like all those reviewers.... Good case = good ventilation = ok temp. The Nvidia 480 was alot worst lol!
> 
> I'm running at the 6990 at 975/1400 with stock voltage for now btw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Ek waterblock...


XFX sticker looks the best by far.

You going to turn on the second overclocking bios?


----------



## newpc

anyone bought a gigabyte 6990 yet?







seems to be alot more expensive than the other 3 brands atm (950 LOL)


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12778774*
> For those living in Canada. Some 6990 are under 680$ cdn at Directcanada.com. Exactly double the price of the 6970 in Canada.


I don't have any plans for entering the 6990 Club until or post Bulldozer release. In that case I would be looking at overhaul's in several categories of my current system setup that are wide ranging in options. I did specifically skip upgrading to 2 5970's and I believe that only time will tell. In any case I would be looking at if everything works out to my plan then I can expect either 1-2 Sapphire 6990 non-OC models.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12778825*
> You going to turn on the second overclocking bios?


Didn't even try the stock BIOS! Flipped the switch BEFORE installing the card for the first time.







First boot up was with the OC BIOS.









I'm now sailing at 975/1400 on my 3 GPUs, my 6990 and 6970, on STOCK OC BIOS voltage (1.175v) for the 6990, and regular BIOS on 6970 (1.175v).









I'm waiting for my 6990 waterblock before going higher. Just imagine how high it will go on water! Low-leaking hand-picked chips = win.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12778908*
> Didn't even try the stock BIOS! Flipped the switch BEFORE installing the card for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First boot up was with the OC BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now sailing at 975/1400 on my 3 GPUs, my 6990 and 6970, on STOCK OC BIOS voltage (1.175v) for the 6990, and regular BIOS on 6970 (1.175v).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my 6990 waterblock before going higher.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12778908*
> Didn't even try the stock BIOS! Flipped the switch BEFORE installing the card for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First boot up was with the OC BIOS.


Concerning power consumption with the 6990 with the Second Bios how much would Two 6990's in a CrossfireX/Quad-Fire setup draw ?


----------



## frankth3frizz

lol you people are rich.

just my .2 cents.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have a Sapphire 6990 on hold for pick up at a local computer store.

Should I get it? convince me guys


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


I have a Sapphire 6990 on hold for pick up at a local computer store.

Should I get it? convince me guys










Yes, do it! You'll have double performance







!


----------



## soilentblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Just for your info, Powercolor and XFX have updated their Warranty status for HD6990, and they will still serve you Warranty if you move the switch.

It's a matter of time until Sapphire and Asus joins them and allows the switch to remain with a Warranty.

But yeah, if you've got an XFX or a Powercolor, nothing to worry about, Warranty wont be eliminated, it's only Sapphire and Asus who still remain strict about that, but I think it's a matter of days until they change their minds and join XFX & Powercolor with that decission.


i could care less about sapphire but where has Asus said that they will void the warranty? just by not updating their warranty page doesn't mean it's not under warranty still.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soilentblue;12780460*
> i could care less about sapphire but where has Asus said that they will void the warranty?


If you read the User Manual you'll see that removing the sticker to switch the BIOS position will void the warranty.

So far only XFX and PowerColor have mentioned they will not void the warranty by doing it.

But I'm sure the rest will follow the same path as XFX and PowerColor









It's just STUPID to bring a switch on the card that anyone can touch, yet they say it'll void the warranty? I call that bs.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soilentblue*


i could care less about sapphire but where has Asus said that they will void the warranty? just by not updating their warranty page doesn't mean it's not under warranty still.


Asus is a big slow corp. Things don't move there fast.

Ok. Imagine the popular video with Hitler shouting while reading this.

Next Asus meeting. VP, with alot of suits, executives.

-Asus VP (Hitler)sitting at his desk, looking at a geographic card:''why don't we sell new 6990, that card is da ****, why? There and there? We paid alot of money for those.''

-Everyone holding their breath. Looking at each others. Answer from random nobody sweating like a cow: ''All our competitors are covering the OC switch fully... but not us...''

-VP (Hitler), removing glasses slowly, shaking: ''Who didn't told me that, you %?&*)(#@$#&$() MORON Â¨Ã‡Â¨_)(&[email protected]%?%?! AS*HOLE !$%$$%%'' for 3 minutes non-stop.

Next day, new updated page at Asus with full warranty coverage of the OC switch.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12780888*
> Asus a big slow corp. Things don't move there fast.
> 
> Ok. Imagine the video with Hitler shouting while reading this.
> 
> Next Asus meeting. VP, with alot of suits, executives.
> 
> -Asus VP (Hitler)sitting at his desk:''why don't we sell new 6990, that card is da ****, why?''
> 
> -Everyone holding their breath. Looking at each others. Answer from random nobody sweating like a cow: ''All our competitors are covering the OC switch fully, but not us...''
> 
> -VP (Hitler), removing glasses slowly, shaking: ''Who didn't told me that, you %?&*)(#@$#&$() MORON ¨Ç¨_)(&[email protected]%?%?! AS*HOLE !$%$$%%'' for 3 minutes non-stop.
> 
> 2 days after, new updated page at Asus with full warranty coverage of the OC switch.


Hahahaha nice one, I laughed, +Rep for the lol!


----------



## grunion

Have you guys seen the TRUE cooled 6990?


----------



## mastical

^ thats a 10lb card now.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

What kind of PSU can even HANDLE these things in Crossfire?


----------



## mastical

1200 watt minimum i think Ive read.


----------



## lotdash0t

i want tooo joinnnn gim meh moneeeyy


----------



## AsanteSoul

damn..this card looks really good..I was going to get a gtx 580..but, this looks like it will yield better results over time..will there be a severe bottleneck with a pheno II x4 955?


----------



## Rakhasa

True cooled 6990 made me laugh.


----------



## drufause

Add me to the club.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12783914*
> Have you guys seen the TRUE cooled 6990?


Crazy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gohan_Nightwing;12784030*
> What kind of PSU can even HANDLE these things in Crossfire?


750w for one and 1000w for two in CrossfireX are on the specs


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12783914*
> Have you guys seen the TRUE cooled 6990?


That's actually quite impressive,









How is the fan noise on these cards? I don't intend to buy one, but my 5970's fan was what pushed me into Watercooling because it was so loud, so I'm curious of this, especially with it's new cooler design.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastical;12784067*
> 1200 watt minimum i think Ive read.


There is discussion and debate that presents itself on this topic. Certain reviewers state ~1100W-1200W to be on what they term as 'safe side'. However I posed the same question in a thread on the Overclock forums.

http://www.overclock.net/power-supplies/960973-hx1000-crossfirex-6990s.html#post12669587
Quote:


> Yes, very easily. But the HX1000 is essentially two 500W units packaged into one enclosure, you may need to load balance the rails so you don't overdraw too much power from one rail.


Quote:


> 1000 should be fine looks like is uses a slight bit more then a gtx580 at stock


Quote:


> You should be alright with that PSU.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

great club guys, thats a monster card

so much talk about the 11.4 drivers

it will make a difference with my little 5770 ?


----------



## Levesque

Sigh. The frustrated Nvidia Quad-SLi owner I was talking about just made an appearance in here.

Vega. Go play with your little green friends. That post or yours was childish and a flame-bait in a 6990 ''OWNERS'' thread, and really uncalled for. Tri-SLi is worth 1500$ and 6990 700$. So who cares? And those videos were made with early beta-drivers not optimized for the 6990. So again, who cares?

Go back to your schoolyard. We all know that having a Quad-SLI set-up is to compensate for something lacking...

How's the hearing btw? Still going deaf with the sound of your Quad-SLI set-up? ''Green with envy''?

And if you start your personnal attacks on me again in here, I will ask the moderators to kick you out. So think before posting. It's not hardOCP here. And I'm serious.

I won't talk to you again. You won't have the support of your green-team in here. And if you were a gentleman, you would remove that provocating flaming -bait post of yours. It's a 6990 owner's thread, not a schoolyard. Do you have a 6990?

Guys. That guy is a childish green goblin with personnal agenda against the 6990 and me. I don't know why. It's like a fetish or something. Don't let him start it in here. Go to the moderators if you must. Don't argue with him. He will start shouting and making personnal attacks.

DON'T FEED THE TROLL! because that's what he is, sadly!

Vega. Be a gentleman. Swallow your pride, I know your set-up did cost you alot of money, but please. Go away. Stop the flame-baiting non-sense. Be a gentleman for once. I know your only self-esteem and e-peen is your Quad-SLi set-up, and your little nerdy fan-club, and so it's really difficult to stop. But stop it. Please, I ask it politely.

I'm 40, 50 employes, owner of 2 pharmacy. In real life, you wouldn't even look me in the eyes. So stop it,


----------



## Levesque

Thank you moderators. I really appreciate it. You know what I'm talking about.

Thank you. You just made your job alot easier by removing those posts.


----------



## kcuestag

Alright, that was quite fast, thanks


----------



## Levesque

I think this Club will be growing fast now that real people are getting their hands on those 6990. Why buy 580 SLI when 6990+6970 simply kills it for the same price? And with BETA 11.4 drivers!









Great card. Just played Dragon Age 4 hours in a row last night, max res, max AA, max AF , every settings maxed out, and with the PC high-texture pack! without a single freeze/bug/crash/BSOD ... fluid fps... running cool... no overheating, it didn't melt my computer, not noisy ... and blah blah blah.

Great card.

Smooth fps all along.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12772635*
> Oh god , hello beautiful babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jizzed in my pants hahaa , awsome .. cfire 6990's what more could u want ? id rather those than 2 hot escorts .


3 hot escorts! With medical certificates saying they're "clean" of course.


----------



## Levesque

Yeah. I'm starting to regret going 6990+6970 because of kcuestag!

My father-in-law needs a new card... Could give him my 6970 and buy another 6990... Noooo! I M.US.T RE.SI.ST!









But I'm really considering it. Since Quad-Fire is now working properly (and with BETA drivers!), it's getting REALLY interesting!









2X5970 was not working well, we all know that, but AMD solved their problems and cleaned the house. So now Quad-Fire is working well. 4 GPUs for the price of 3x 580 tri-SLI, more usable VRAM, scaling better. Huummm. Interesting. The next non-beta drivers will make Quad-Fire fly!

I hate you kcuestag!







I have my finger on the checkout button on Newegg!!!!


----------



## Levesque

BTW, playing Crysis, Stalker COP Complete, AVP and Metro 2033 last night with every settings maxed-out was really something!!!!! Pure eye-candy!!! And smooth fps!

Who would have thaught that possible 3 months ago?

Not with 580 SLI vanilla version, with that limiting 1.5Gb VRAM. Impossible with Nvidia at 2560X1600 4AA/8AA. But possible with AMD. And for the same price.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12788937*
> Yeah. I'm starting to regret going 6990+6970 because of kcuestag!
> 
> My father-in-law needs a new card... Could give him my 6970 and buy another 6990... Noooo! I M.US.T RE.SI.ST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm really considering it. Since Quad-Fire is now working properly (and with BETA drivers!), it's getting REALLY interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X5970 was not working well, we all know that, but AMD solved their problems and cleaned the house. So now Quad-Fire is working well. 4 GPUs for the price of 3x 580 tri-SLI, more usable VRAM, scaling better. Huummm. Interesting. The next non-beta drivers will make Quad-Fire fly!
> 
> I hate you kcuestag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my finger on the checkout button on Newegg!!!!


Why me? I don't have an HD6990









I "only" have x2 HD6970


----------



## Levesque

Oups. Awkward moment here. Looking around in my room, at the celing, my feet. I'm alone. OK...

LOL! I taught you were the one with 2X 6990! Ok. I'm officially not hating you anymore.









I only slept 3 hours, after working 4X12 hours shifts in 4 days in a row, so I'm a little bit confused this morning... Played all night! Experiencing those games with max settings was so cool, I didn't see the time pass! And I also have a new mechanical keyboard! Those thing are awesome! I can't beleive how I lived without one for all those years!

Too much excitement for one night.









Ok. Leaving computer to make a double expresso right now!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12789088*
> Oups. Awkward moment here. Looking around in my room, at the celing, my feet. I'm alone. OK...
> 
> LOL! I taught you were the one with 2X 6990! Ok. I'm officially not hating you anymore.


I honestly find x2 HD6990 a waste of money, Quad-CF won't work properly in 80% of the games...

I think the sweet spot is either CF or Tri-Fire, but not more than 3 cards.

You're on the sweet spot


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12789096*
> You're on the sweet spot


My wife is telling me that EACH time... A man with experience is a man with experience.









Information overload!


----------



## teichu

man i am using gtx580 now , but i want to upgrade to hd6990 , u guys think worthy? cuz this is my first time switch from nvidia to ati , and i heard lot of people complain driver unstable for ati? this might be a anxiety to me


----------



## newpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu;12789180*
> man i am using gtx580 now , but i want to upgrade to hd6990 , u guys think worthy? cuz this is my first time switch from nvidia to ati , and i heard lot of people complain driver unstable for ati? this might be a anxiety to me


gimme till monday and i'll let u know how it goes







.

hope my arrives on monday! so excited.


----------



## thrgk

hey, for overclocking the 6990, can i just leave the bios switch at 830 speeds, and just go in CCC or AB and up it to 920/1340? I did up power to +20 in CCC. Whats a good oc to start with off hand.


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc;12789191*
> gimme till monday and i'll let u know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> hope my arrives on monday! so excited.


thanks tho but which brand u buying? cuz i am waiting on xfx hd6990 , i heard xfx has great warranty and also if take off the sticker from bios wont void the warranty


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu;12789180*
> man i am using gtx580 now , but i want to upgrade to hd6990 , u guys think worthy? cuz this is my first time switch from nvidia to ati , and i heard lot of people complain driver unstable for ati? this might be a anxiety to me


Green propaganda. I'm using 11.4 BETA drivers, and everything is working fine for me. Nvidia drivers are not always rock-stable or better. Remember the card-killers drivers a couple of months ago?

Green propaganda. The green force is stong with them...









And the 6990 will RAPE a single 580 1.5Gb totally (a 17 months old 5970 was still beating it lol), and 6990+6970, for the same price, even rape 580 SLI 1.5 gb. Double the fps in Crysis, Metro 2033 and Stalker COP. Read the links I posted to a review a couple of pages before that one.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;12789212*
> hey, for overclocking the 6990, can i just leave the bios switch at 830 speeds, and just go in CCC or AB and up it to 920/1340? I did up power to +20 in CCC. Whats a good oc to start with off hand.


No, it will not work better using the BIOS switch then Afterburner. The BIOS switch is raising the voltage to 1.175 and the speed to match the 6970. Just move the switch. It takes 2 seconds, and loading a BIOS to raise your voltage is always better then using a program to do it.

All you heard about the ''switch warranty, noise and heat'' was green-propaganda. We know, we have the card now.









Don't use Afterburner for now.

Move the switch, then go into CCC, and raise your clocks slowly, one at a time only, with Furmark runinng. Start with core speed, and when you start seeing artifacts, back down a bit. Then start pushing memory clock. Do the same procedure again.

After this, you can use Aftrerburner ONLY to raise your voltage more if you want to. Don't use it to raise core and memory speed. Use CCC to raise core and memory clocks instead.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc;12789191*
> gimme till monday and i'll let u know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . hope my arrives on monday! so excited.


Good choice! And don't forget to use the 11.4 preview drivers. And be sure to totally remove your Nvidia drivers. A freshjWindows install would be the best. I hope you made an image of a clean Windows install. Takes 5 minutes to start fresh that way.


----------



## thrgk

hey guys, in gpu-z OPEN CL is not checked off, why is that?


----------



## Levesque

1000 on water is sure almost 100% IMHO with the 6990. And already 2 review sites were able to easily reach 1000 and go over it, without a waterblock, only 1 week after the card is out...

EK waterblock for the 6990 is coming out in 2 weeks. It went to production 2 days ago. 10-14 days they should be for sale.

Patience my young Padawans. Patience.









And a watercooled 6990 will not be noisy, and will not be hot. And it will easily go head-to-head with a 580 1.5GB SLI set-up.









My watercooled 5970 at 1000 is idling at 24 celsius, and never going over 60 celsius even on highest Furmark load. So... we can extrapolate from here...


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12772563*
> I think it's about time to start a thread for the elite...the extravagant...the sheer overkill...or perhaps just for the "mine is bigger than yours" factor of the AMD Radeon 6990.


But yours isn't bigger.








Many people have SLi/CrossfireX setups that easily hang or surpass a 6990.

I'll be going SLi but only when i can't max my games at 1080P.
Haven't got to that point yet.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12789474*
> 1000 on water is sure almost 100% IMHO with the 6990. And already 2 review sites were able to easily reach 1000 and go over it, without a waterblock, only 1 week after the card is out...
> 
> EK waterblock for the 6990 is coming out in 2 weeks. It went to production 2 days ago. 10-14 days they should be for sale.
> 
> Patience my young Padawans. Patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a watercooled 6990 will not be noisy, and will not be hot. And it will easily go head-to-head with a 580 1.5GB SLI set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watercooled 5970 at 1000 is idling at 24 celsius, and never going over 60 celsius even on highest Furmark load. So... we can extrapolate from here...


Oh lord poor motherboard
6990 requires a good motherboard to overclock it, it pulls so much power.
Also all hail Levesque, the triple post king!

Also 6990 is cool and all but 6970 in crossfire is better an the same price?
They will overclock further on average and put less stress on motherboard, and less heat on the GPUs


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12789520*
> Oh lord poor motherboard
> 6990 requires a good motherboard to overclock it, it pulls so much power.


Yes. There is 2 molex EZ-plug just for the graphic cards on my Asus mobo, just like any other serious mobo on the market right now. So?









You think the 590 will not be like this also? And the limiter for Furmark on the Nvidia 580 was there for a reason. Because it was risky, drawing too much amps. Go read some reviews about that.







And the 590 will have limiters also. Same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12789520*
> Also 6990 is cool and all but 6970 in crossfire is better an the same price?
> They will overclock further on average and put less stress on motherboard, and less heat on the GPUs


I think the first post was clear about that. Please, we don't want to go in that direction. Don't be the party-pooper, it's not cool.









2X6970 better, 3X6950 better, unlock 2X6950 better, buy 3X570 it's better, 590 is better, my father is stronger then yours blah blah blah. Old news.

*But we made the choice to buy the card. For US it was worth it. And they are selling alot of those. We are not alone. Not worth it for you? That's fine! No problem, I respect that. But for us, it was worth it. Can you respect that?







*

Let us enjoy our new cards, please. Why do you feel the need to come here lecturing us? Strange.


----------



## Levesque

6990 porn!







New EK-6990 waterblock, with redesigned smaller fins for better performance. That's what we call a ''full'' cover waterblock. Noisy and warm the 6990? Nah.


----------



## soilentblue

swiftech says theirs is the "true full cover". it does technically cover more. lol


----------



## Alex132

EK blocks always look so amazing IMO


----------



## Levesque

Yes the Swiftech is great also. If I hadn't already bought the EK-6970, I would be really hesitating between those 2...

EK were ''lagging'' behind recently, so they redesigned their fins to stay competitive with Swiftech. Better for us. Competition is always good. Any of those 2 will do a great job.


----------



## Intangible

Where are the pics of the EK waterblock? I don't really care whose is better. I will buy the first that comes out.

It's like a freaking jet engine in here man. The card idles at 66C @ 40% fan. At 65% fan it's idling at 57C!

*** is going on


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intangible;12795060*
> Where are the pics of the EK waterblock? I don't really care whose is better. I will buy the first that comes out.
> 
> It's like a freaking jet engine in here man. The card idles at 66C @ 40% fan. At 65% fan it's idling at 57C!
> 
> *** is going on


What is your ambient temperature, considering you live in Hawaii.
Do you have good airflow in your case?
Here's mine, and this is considering that I'm running quadfire 6990s


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12795138*
> What is your ambient temperature, considering you live in Hawaii.
> Do you have good airflow in your case?
> Here's mine, and this is considering that I'm running quadfire 6990s


No idea







I set my air conditioner for 70F though and my thermostat says 70F.

I just pulled my case side off and temps dropped from 57C to 52C. Fan still @ 65. But I have 3 scythe gentle typhoons, 2 top exhaust and 1 back exhaust.

I tried taking a screen shot of afterburner but for some reason the temps aren't showing up anymore.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, you've got a Corsair 600T, it's not ideal for air cooling... But more for Water-Cooling.

That is the main reason your temps are so high, that case is nothing great for air cooling.


----------



## teichu

mmm i wannna buy this card also , since my case is coolermaster haf-x will be enough air cooling for 6990? if i wanna overclock also


----------



## mastical

HAF has plenty of breathing room. I'd say you'll be fine.


----------



## _Carnage_

Yeah, got the same case and I'll be getting the 6990 + 6970 within the next few weeks.







Can't wait!


----------



## Levesque

Intangible.

The air is exiting your case from the front of rear? If from the rear, try inverting your fans if you can, and make the air exit by the front.

If you can, try to also create a ''negative pressure'', it can also help a lot. You must pull more air out then in, so creating a negative air pressure. Like 3 fans in, 4 fans out.

The air flow from back out to the front of my case, and my card stays always under 90 celsius, even after 3 or 4 hours of gaming. With Furmark, I reach 90-91 celsius.

Ambiant is 19 celsius.

My case is so big, there is even a vase in there! Seriously, that Mountain Mods case is one of the best buy I ever made. So much breathing rooms for the cards. Look at the tiny little 5970 in there.









Don't mind the cable managment lol. I was just starting that build when i took the picture.


----------



## soilentblue

**about the 6990 swiftech block**

Sat 3-19-11 - Initial report

Ci7 920 @ 4.1 Ghz
Radeon HD6990 - enginerering sample -
Factory tag: Flickering line

09:00-13:00
Troubleshoot OS
Diagnostic: AMD driver polluted SSD likely
Action: Reformat - Re-install OS W7x64-ult

13:00-14:45
Goal: Establish baseline Stock Cooler
AUSUM mode enabled
Fan set to VCM* (100%)
Memory OC: not attempted

Max GPU OC under Vantage 950 Mhz
Vantage test result: 31,325

Max GPU OC under 3DM2011: 940 Mhz
Note: artifacts flickering lines confirmed
3DM 2011 test result: 7,888

*Vacuum Cleaner Mode

15:00-16:00
Epsilon HD6990 Installed

Furmark test results:


----------



## Levesque

With an ambient of 24 celsius! Gasp. So I should be under 45 degres on water. Cool.









Who says the 6990 is ''hot''?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

they seem to have done some fine tuning on these ones..well except for the bios switch..:facepalm:

well somehow the bios switch is still a good start..allowing you to quickly raise settings without SW control...

hmm looks like a hefty-handful card to me..well unless your on Eyefinity this is terrific but if not..i do see the waste of the potential..


----------



## xPwn

Reserved


----------



## gamingowiz

maybe there will be a bios flash from a 6950 to 6990







......
enjoy guys, really very jealous!


----------



## mastical

Did anyone have to disable the ULPS when OCing the 6990?


----------



## PhRe4k

I thought I was boss with my dual 5870's..









/jelly


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhRe4k;12805698*
> I thought I was boss with my dual 5870's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /jelly


Don't worry, even with my x2 HD6970's in CrossfireX I'm still jealous of not having a 3rd 6970


----------



## newpc

got my card today boys. its cause me abit of trouble. had to relocate my reservoir and change the cylinder to a smaller one.


----------



## armartins

@SoilentBlue - Noob OC detected







. There is only one GPU @940Mhz on that SS.

I must admit the Swiftech block does seen to stand out above EK (visuals) let's wait for the performance. Will the amperage on VDDC and VDDCI be monitorable via GPU-Z in the future?

I'm here really crossing my finger to you guys go past 1100 Core with 1.3V on water. Will be watching this thread closely.


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Add me to the club boys
















Would of recropped and rotated but am way too excited!


----------



## kcuestag

Awesome! Give us pictures inside ur HAF 932!


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12817081*
> Awesome! Give us pictures inside ur HAF 932!


Sorry for the bad quality, only have a blackberry to work with for the time being. I need to reorganize the inside










[/URL]


----------



## kcuestag

You really need to organize your cables and clean your case


----------



## scubamp

and here's mine finally


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Has anyone noticed that the sticker in Sapphire cards is very very bad in terms of quality?


----------



## scubamp

I hate the sticker. cant wait to get my full card waterblock...


----------



## lotdash0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12817695*
> and here's mine finally


a..aw...awesomeeeee


----------



## olllian

Man i want the asus 6990 but cant find it from the us anywere! Any other recommendations in the 6990 cards? I was thinking about the SAPPHIRE..


----------



## t0adphr0g

Add Me!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g;12818054*
> Add Me!


Pictures pictures pictures!!!


----------



## psi_guy

i'm in. can't wait for proper voltage control in msi ab.


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0adphr0g;12818054*
> Add Me!


not that I dont believe you, but just post a picture please


----------



## scubamp

Please show your support for the most expensive and fastest gaming card in the world by adding this tag to your sig...be proud, red tide!



PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/ati/968084-amd-radeon-6990-club.html][/URL]
[IMG alt="drunken.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/drunken.gif[/IMG][B][I]-=AMD RADEON 6990 OWNER'S CLUB=-[/I][/B][IMG alt="drunken.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/drunken.gif[/IMG]


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12819193*
> Please show your support for the most expensive and fastest gaming card in the world by adding this tag to your sig...be proud, red tide!


@op, you should really strip that sticker off your 6990. after i clicked the bios switch over to the oc mode, i peeled it off. even though i never see it inside my case, i couldn't stand it. the card looks much better now.


----------



## _Carnage_

Somebody should take a picture of a 6990 with a 6970 in trifire inside a case, just so see if the cards are about the same length... and for the epic win!


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy;12819229*
> @op, you should really strip that sticker off your 6990. after i clicked the bios switch over to the oc mode, i peeled it off. even though i never see it inside my case, i couldn't stand it. the card looks much better now.


with sticker (and my technician)









without sticker (technician still involved)


----------



## Levesque

Carnage. The 6990 is longer then the 6970.

Here's my 6990 with my 6970 in Tri-Fire. EK nickel/plexi waterblock on the 6970.

And a nice black Crossfire bridge from XFX.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12819538*
> with sticker (and my technician)


I don't now why, but that picture of your drowsy cat made me think about the 6990 aside the upcoming Nvidia 590.









LOL!


----------



## GruntSoldier




----------



## kairi_zeroblade

hmm makes me want to grab one by the balls..


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GruntSoldier;12819646*


welcome to the club! is that dollar all you have left after buying this card lol


----------



## newpc

nice more ppl getting the card.

temps are awesome on this. but wb will silent my case once again


----------



## teichu

i am ordering xfx one already , cant wait to test


----------



## Levesque

Have fun guys. I have to leave for 5 days to give conferences on biochimistry/genetics/pharmacology things. And don't have access to a computer for 5 days! Sigh.

I will miss the 590 getting raped by the 6990! Snif. Man I hate it... missing all the action in here on the 24th. But they are paying me so much money to do those conferences, can't really say no. That's what happen when you are one of the rew biochimist/pharmacist on the planet...









Have fun guys with your new toys. **Grin**. Congrats to the new member of ''The Club''!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12823282*
> Have fun guys. I have to leave for 5 days to give conferences on biochimistry/genetics/pharmacology things. And don't have access to a computer for 5 days! Sigh.
> *
> I will miss the 590 getting raped by the 6990! Snif.*
> 
> Have fun guys with your new toys. **Grin**. Congrats to the new member of ''The Club''!


I'm not too sure about that...

We'll first have to see real reviews from real owners of these cards.

Although I am confident that my x2 HD6970's in CF will rape the 590







(It does rape de 6990 by a bit too







)

Anyways, have fun, we'll miss you!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12823288*
> I'm not too sure about that...


I know I know. I just like having fun a bit. Those green goblins teams of gang-banging fanboys are really easy to ''turn red''







....







Or to turn them ''green with envy''...

I tried really hard to find/buy 3 Palit 580 3Gb for 2 months, but it was impossible. The only option was to import those cards from England. Way too much trouble, warranty, etc. And everyone talk about those 580 3Gb like there is plenty around. Sigh. Impossible to find in North America.

I would gladly switch over the green side if it was better. But those 580 with only 1.5Gb are overpriced POS IMHO. My 16 months old 5970 at 1000/1200 was still faster (and still is) then a single 580!

So I had no other choice then going 6990+6970 to get decent amount of VRAM, and the option to go Tri-GPU on 2 cards. Can't do that with Nvidia. Really stupid on their part.

I'm just having fun with the green guys for whom the only e-peen they get in life is their Quad-SLI set-up. Compensating for something lacking!







And we all know what it is!

I'm leaving now. Have fun.

And honestly, if the 590 beat the 6990, I will be HAPPY! More competition between Nvidia and AMD = better price, engineering teams working harder, new genious idea (like the BIOS OC switch). Etc.

Competition = consumer WIN. We all profit from that.









The fight for the first place (fastest single card on the planet) between AMD and Nvidia was like a Formula 1 race! EPIC! We can all agree on that. It was FUN to watch those 2 manufacturers going all out to win. Just like those guys I will talked to fighting cancer and going all out to find new cures. I like engineer/researchers pushing themselves to the limit. The human mind is fascinating (Spock, get out of my mind, right now! Stop that mind-meld!).

AMD and Nvidia are throwing every power specs out of the window and are going all out for the first place! The geek in me like's that alot.









OK. Back to pharmaceutical genetic engineering now. My plane is waiting.


----------



## Andeby

Waiting for store to get XFX one in stock.


----------



## _Carnage_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12819544*
> Carnage. The 6990 is longer then the 6970.
> 
> Here's my 6990 with my 6970 in Tri-Fire. EK nickel/plexi waterblock on the 6970.
> 
> And a nice black Crossfire bridge from XFX.


Thank you very much! Looks perfect to me!







Can't wait to get this set-up.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12819538*
> with sticker (and my technician)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without sticker (technician still involved)


very nicely done! looks just like mine.









the damn sticker took a while to remove on mine, but slow and steady got it done without leaving much, if any, residue on the front of the card.


----------



## armartins

I hope Sapphire marketing dept is watching their costumers removing those stupid stickers aff... I really like the ASUS stickers... so clean...


----------



## anand00x

Just ordered the Visiontek 900359 Radeon HD 6990. Limited Lifetime warranty over the other choices tigerdirect had.
Got it for $709 shipped.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand00x;12828046*
> Just ordered the Visiontek 900359 Radeon HD 6990. Limited Lifetime warranty over the other choices tigerdirect had.
> Got it for $709 shipped.


Not a bad deal


----------



## anand00x

This thing better fit in my HAF 932


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand00x;12828431*
> This thing better fit in my HAF 932


i'm sure it will. i was able to cram mine into a cm elite 341 to take to lans.


----------



## anand00x

Just waiting on a few deliveries and I can start my build.


----------



## teichu

i am also waiting my xfx 6990 on the way , gonna love it ^^


----------



## anand00x

Anyone think putting IC Diamond 7 compound on the GPUS is worth the effort? Hear they run very hott.


----------



## teichu

yea i wanoder whats the highest temperature can be tolerate for hd6990?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand00x;12828431*
> This thing better fit in my HAF 932












It fits. I have 2x6990 in a HAF932. Don't mind the cables. I had a hard time finding 2 extra 8-pin. It's clean now. Just lazy to reshoot my case since its tucked in a corner.


----------



## grunion

Holy suffocating cards









Just a little jealous.


----------



## anand00x

Got the card for $699 shipped. Scratch the $709...


----------



## tsm106

I kinda got card envy now... but not really. This club is pretty big guys.


----------



## teichu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*











It fits. I have 2x6990 in a HAF932. Don't mind the cables. I had a hard time finding 2 extra 8-pin. It's clean now. Just lazy to reshoot my case since its tucked in a corner.


whats the highest temperature u got during the game??


----------



## drufause

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*











It fits. I have 2x6990 in a HAF932. Don't mind the cables. I had a hard time finding 2 extra 8-pin. It's clean now. Just lazy to reshoot my case since its tucked in a corner.


Um it looks like one of your cards have no room for air in-take. Unless you move to water block you may have a serious heat problem one one card


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu;12832396*
> whats the highest temperature u got during the game??


78C while playing Crysis with Auto fan profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause;12833581*
> Um it looks like one of your cards have no room for air in-take. Unless you move to water block you may have a serious heat problem one one card


Yeah...the picture is deceiving. There is enough space between the cards and the HDD drive cage after rearranging the cable mess. I did a 10 minute Furmark test and the highest it got was 92C (This was with BIOS 2 settings).

Actually, there are rubber stops on top of the cards giving a slight wedge between the cards. The 5970 didn't have the rubber stops.

I wish I had enough space but the PCI lane 3 is being blocked by my Asus Xonar Essence ST so I'm forced to use PCI lane 2.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Your setup in sick Nexus6! How is the noise from the fans and the hissing volterra chip? I almost want to pick one up now


----------



## Penryn

I would have gotten some of those but the cards I have = 1 of those so at this juncture it didn't seem a worthwhile investment.


----------



## newpc

just got 3 new screens for eyefnity and this card can handle everything like a beast!.

and rift just looks


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand00x;12830410*
> Anyone think putting IC Diamond 7 compound on the GPUS is worth the effort? Hear they run very hott.


Absolutely no. The stock air cooler TIM is the best you can get.


----------



## mastical

is it shin etsu?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastical;12839171*
> is it shin etsu?


No, its AMD's own phase changing TIM, they claim its like 10% better than anything currently on the market. Only problem is you cant replace it.
(6990 owners who have gone water, can you please tell us how it looks







)


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anand00x*


Anyone think putting IC Diamond 7 compound on the GPUS is worth the effort? Hear they run very hott.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *armartins*


Absolutely no. The stock air cooler TIM is the best you can get.


That and the ICD7 is slightly abrasive, not good for a non lidded die.


----------



## Maris

time to build a new pc i guess my 5970 is getting old


----------



## teichu

lol ur hd5970 still worthy a while , i cant wait my xfx hd6990 coming on friday so i can get in test haha


----------



## kcuestag

An HD5970 old? Are you kidding?









An HD5970 is a beast...


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Hi guys,

This my first post so look forwad to chatting with you all!

I just bought a 6990, just wanted to make sure the noise Im hearing is normal for a dual GPU card, best way to describe it is a cd being read in a drive. Its only happens when there is full screen graphics i.e games or 3DMark. Its def not the fan. It isnt that loud, can only hear it really with the side cover off. I heard it might have something to do with the coil and is normal for the 69XX series.. is this true? do any of you guys get any sound from the card besides the fan?

I tested the 6990 on its own in 3Dmark11, the noise was still there, but it scored 9750 on its own, not overclocked (exceot the BIOS setting 1 (880Mhz clock), so the card works fine. Just curious about the noise.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## newpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12847861*
> Hi guys,
> This my first post so look forwad to chatting with you all!
> 
> I just bought a 6990, just wanted to make sure the noise Im hearing is normal for a dual GPU card, best way to describe it is a cd being read in a drive. Its only happens when there is full screen graphics i.e games or 3DMark. Its def not the fan. It isnt that loud, can only hear it really with the side cover off. I heard it might have something to do with the coil and is normal for the 69XX series.. is this true? do any of you guys get any sound from the card besides the fan?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


dw about the noise i get that when im running eyefinity lol. it does sound like ur burning a disc.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc;12847913*
> dw about the noise i get that when im running eyefinity lol. it does sound like ur burning a disc.


Phew! just forked out $800 for it. Glad to know its not broken!

Feel so much better.









By the wat whats infinity? is that multiple displays?

I dont know much about AMD cards just that a 6990 and 6970 is better than 2 580's. Which is why I sold them to get this setup. Either that or 2 6990s but would need a 1500w psu for that.

Actually after running 3d Mark my score was higher with just a 6990 opposed to GTX580 SLi.

6990 (880Mhz BIOS settings 1) was 9700 something, Im sure the 580 sli (stock clocks 772mhz) was about 8600 something.

So add another 6970 to the 6990 and the only thing can beat that are either 2 590's or 2 6990's


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12848291*
> By the wat whats infinity? is that multiple displays?


http://www.overclock.net/ati/581981-offical-ati-eyefinity-info-thread.html#post7269107
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12848291*
> So add another 6970 to the 6990 and the only thing can beat that are either 2 590's or *2 6990's*


Me, me, me,


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12848493*
> Me, me, me,


my next upgrade. 1500w psu and another 6990. sell the 6970.

Spent too much already, upgraded to a whole new system speakers and all from a Q6600 8800GTS Sli rig.


----------



## Fina1Ga5p

You can add me to that 6990 club. I will post pictures of my rig later (currently at work)

Love this site... been ghosting around for years... decided it was time to join up

My rig
I7 970 OC'ed 4.6 ghz on custom watercooling(EK waterblock)
ASUS Rampage III Formula MB
Ultra X3 1000w PSU
12gb gskill 1600
Corsair performance 3 128gb SSD boot drive
2x Seagate barracuda 1gb in raid 0
1x WD velociraptor 600gb backup drive
**NEW** Sapphire Radeon HD 6990 (waiting on EK waterblock)
2x Dell Ultrasharp 24 inch S-IPS monitors (really want a third)
Chieftec Mesh series Case w/ combination Enermax(1x 120mm 3x 90mm), Antec(2x 120mm, 2x 90mm) Fans
Razor Naga Mouse
6 dollar keyboard


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

nice, like the $6 keyboard!

Whats the max watt useage of the 6990 under BIOS 1? (880Mhz)

I know the max of the card is 450w, and BIOS setting 2 is 375w, is BIOS seeting 1 450w? I heard somewhere it was 415w on BIOS setting 2.

Also, with my Xfire, I have the 6990 on the bottom and 6970 on the top, mainly to keep the 6990 cooler, what do u guys think?

also, sorry for all the questions, sometimes when I open windows live mail in Win7 I get the blue screen error code 0x00000116 (Video driver) im using 11.4 version, any idea why? or is it simply because its a new card and drivers will improve very shortly?

thank you!


----------



## Fina1Ga5p

_I know the max of the card is 450w, and BIOS setting 2 is 375w, is BIOS seeting 1 450w? I heard somewhere it was 415w on BIOS setting 2.

Also, with my Xfire, I have the 6990 on the bottom and 6970 on the top, mainly to keep the 6990 cooler, what do u guys think?_

Mine is generally running between 400-450 watts in game. And yes I think having your 6990 on bottom is much better, as it does run hot. keep in mind that you want to get some sort of airflow going out the front of your case, as the 6990 exhausts both out the back and out the front of the card. I have 2 90mm fans that blow accross my hardrives and intercept the air coming from the 6990 and blow it out two ports on my side panel.


----------



## kcuestag

I just saw this review:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_590/26.html

Which states:
Quote:


> With a card like GeForce GTX 590, that has so much latent performance, I couldn't wait to try bumping the voltage to see how much I could gain from it.
> 
> As a first step, I increased the voltage from 0.938 V default to 1.000 V, maximum stable clock was 815 MHz - faster than GTX 580! Moving on, I tried 1.2 V to see how much could be gained here, at default clocks and with NVIDIA's power limiter enabled. I went to heat up the card and then *boom*, a sound like popcorn cracking, the system turned off and a burnt electronics smell started to fill up the room. Card dead! Even with NVIDIA power limiter enabled. Now the pretty looking, backlit GeForce logo was blinking helplessly and the fan did not spin, both indicate an error with the card's 12V supply.
> After talking to several other reviewers, this does not seem to be an isolated case, and many of them have killed their cards with similar testing, which is far from being an extreme test.
> 
> With the card dead, I looked for any damage and found one of the 12V input resistors acting as fuses to be damaged (1st pic, no visible damage), so I soldered a bridge on it to bypass it, the card then "exploded" again, this time one of the MOSFETs blew up as shown in the second picture above. This was just an experimental fix to potentially revive the card. If only the resistor was damaged then it should be working fine again, looks like something else was broken and the "fuse" resistor merely blew to protect the card.
> 
> Thanks to the kind people at ASUS, I was lucky enough to have two cards for an SLI review - for which NVIDIA could still not provide a Quad-SLI supporting driver. So at least I could finish the rest of this review. I most strongly advise anyone to stay away from overclocking this product and use extremely conservative settings, maybe up to 650 MHz and no voltage adjustments.
> 
> According to NVIDIA this should not happen. In their official reviewer driver (which I used), the NVIDIA Power limit is designed to be active for all applications, not only Furmark.


So yeah, a dead GTX590 already, because of OC.

Looks like a fail card to me, all of you who bought an HD6990, should be very happy, it kills the 590 no doubt, and it's cheaper... LOL!

GTX590 looks they'll need to lower it's price A LOT or else it's going to be a huge fail.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fina1Ga5p*


_I know the max of the card is 450w, and BIOS setting 2 is 375w, is BIOS seeting 1 450w? I heard somewhere it was 415w on BIOS setting 2.

Also, with my Xfire, I have the 6990 on the bottom and 6970 on the top, mainly to keep the 6990 cooler, what do u guys think?_

Mine is generally running between 400-450 watts in game. And yes I think having your 6990 on bottom is much better, as it does run hot. keep in mind that you want to get some sort of airflow going out the front of your case, as the 6990 exhausts both out the back and out the front of the card. I have 2 90mm fans that blow accross my hardrives and intercept the air coming from the 6990 and blow it out two ports on my side panel.


I think my system is using 1000W then. Lucky my 1000w psu has a max output of 1200w and is gold rated.

I have 7 noctua fans, 2 on the corsair h70, 1 on side panel, 2 on front blowing in, and 2 x 14cm up top sucking it all out. So the flow is in on the sides up through middle and out the top. I think its better sucking cool air from outside and having an exhaust up top.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12851081*
> I think my system is using 1000W then. Lucky my 1000w psu has a max output of 1200w and is gold rated.
> 
> I have 7 noctua fans, 2 on the corsair h70, 1 on side panel, 2 on front blowing in, and 2 x 14cm up top sucking it all out. So the flow is in on the sides up through middle and out the top. I think its better sucking cool air from outside and having an exhaust up top.


Your system aint using more than 800-850W under full loud on both CPU + GPU's.

Don't worry, you're not anywhere close to 1000W.


----------



## Fina1Ga5p

HAHA!!! Have read 3 reviews on the GTX 590, One from a fanboy. The first two were conclusive that the 6990 was the better card. The Fanboy in a downtrodden "voice" said that its performance is "close" to the 6990 but is "quieter" and draws less power and is therefore the better card for him.....

AWESOME 6990 LOVE


----------



## kcuestag

So far there's been a few dead GTX590's....

Even 2 of them died with NO OC at all!!!

I never imagined this 590 would be so bad..


----------



## Kerian

AMD wins









6990 > 590 all the way


----------



## Pedros

Guys, hows micro-stuttering on the 6990 ? Under control ?


----------



## SnakeEyez

We <3 AMD


----------



## Pedros

hmmm ?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12851081*
> I think my system is using 1000W then. Lucky my 1000w psu has a max output of 1200w and is gold rated.
> 
> I have 7 noctua fans, 2 on the corsair h70, 1 on side panel, 2 on front blowing in, and 2 x 14cm up top sucking it all out. So the flow is in on the sides up through middle and out the top. I think its better sucking cool air from outside and having an exhaust up top.


You are nowhere near 1000 watts. I'm pulling 850 watts from the wall, and that's with my CPU, 2x6990, 1 sdd, 6 hdd, 14 fans, several keyboards, and several mouse.(no monitors)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


You are nowhere near 1000 watts. I'm pulling 850 watts from the wall, and that's with my CPU, 2x6990, 1 sdd, 6 hdd, 14 fans, several keyboards, and several mouse.(no monitors)


Yeah I told him


----------



## Wbroach23

Hey i know this is for 6990 cards but, did flipping the switch really help get your oc's stable i havent flipped the one on my 6970 yet is it necessary for ocing or just gets stable easier? I posted a thread about the switch on my card but no one gave me a definative answer whether it helped with ocing or not


----------



## westevilspirit777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;12853744*
> Hey i know this is for 6990 cards but, did flipping the switch really help get your oc's stable i havent flipped the one on my 6970 yet is it necessary for ocing or just gets stable easier? I posted a thread about the switch on my card but no one gave me a definative answer whether it helped with ocing or not


LMAO where the hell did u find a OC switch in HD6970!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westevilspirit777;12853884*
> LMAO where the hell did u find a OC switch in HD6970!!


Unicorn 6970 bro


----------



## Wbroach23

MY XFX has one at least thats what the review said unless the oc switch is different than the altenate BIOS switch


----------



## Wbroach23

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_hd6970_hd6950_review/3.htm right there in that picture down the screen im not a total idiot i researched my card first but if its not the same thing let me know


----------



## teichu

i just got my shiny xfx hd6990 , this card is god damn huge i wish i can post pic but i am in class now haha


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu;12854086*
> i just got my shiny xfx hd6990 , this card is god damn huge i wish i can post pic but i am in class now haha


Can I have your 580 ^^


----------



## Wbroach23

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_hd6970_hd6950_review/images/44.htm Theres a better pic if you cant see it in the other one, that was really unnecessary by the way i ask for help and you jerks pretty much call me a ******, you should research stuff before you open your mouth and say some rude bull crap.


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12854201*
> Can I have your 580 ^^


haha i havent sell my gtx580 yet , but u interesting?? lol


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu;12854265*
> haha i havent sell my gtx580 yet , but u interesting?? lol


Yeah but sadly I'm not in the US


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12854301*
> Yeah but sadly I'm not in the US


haha thats too bad


----------



## Alex132

Lol with the 6990 I doubt you will be hearing "oh no my 590 6990 blew up from overclocking today







"


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;12854074*
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_hd6970_hd6950_review/3.htm right there in that picture down the screen im not a total idiot i researched my card first but if its not the same thing let me know


Different people read into the things they read in responses 12 different ways, hell I'm australian so 95% of the users here need to run what I say through google translater (







), but the main thing is not to take responses to heart and have fun









Regarding the switch, that review answers your question regarding the switch on the 6970, that particular 1 is just the dual bios switch, not an OC switch.

An Unicorns exist, who would of thought THIS would of been made


----------



## scubamp

https://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=1117

Koolance Full Card Block available! 159.99. Mine's ordered.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12853334*
> You are nowhere near 1000 watts. I'm pulling 850 watts from the wall, and that's with my CPU, 2x6990, 1 sdd, 6 hdd, 14 fans, several keyboards, and several mouse.(no monitors)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12851120*
> Your system aint using more than 800-850W under full loud on both CPU + GPU's.
> 
> Don't worry, you're not anywhere close to 1000W.


Really? cool. I used this http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp and it said with 1 x 6970 (didnt have the option to choose a 6990) I was using 600W, so I guessed with a 6990 Id be using 1000. Glad to know Im not anywhere close! I think Ill be OC these cards then!

Thanks!

So Id be uysing about 700-800w right now with stock 6970, 6990 BIOS 1 (880Mhz) and CPU @ 4.8 1.37v?

Would I be safe selling the 6970 in a few months and buying another 6990 and not have to but a new PSU? FYI my psu got reviewed at over 1100w load and stable.

Thanks again!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12859187*
> Really? cool. I used this http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp and it said with 1 x 6970 (didnt have the option to choose a 6990) I was using 600W, so I guessed with a 6990 Id be using 1000. Glad to know Im not anywhere close! I think Ill be OC these cards then!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So Id be uysing about 700-800w right now with stock 6970, 6990 BIOS 1 (880Mhz) and CPU @ 4.8 1.37v?
> 
> Would I be safe selling the 6970 in a few months and buying another 6990 and not have to but a new PSU? FYI my psu got reviewed at over 1100w load and stable.
> 
> Thanks again!


Those calculators are way off.

600W for 1 6970?

I'm not even using 600W with i7 @ 4.8Ghz + x2 HD6970 in Crossfire!!!

But yeah, you should be using around 800W.

So you've got PLENTY of room even if you had a heavy OC on all ur cards


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Really? cool. I used this http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp and it said with 1 x 6970 (didnt have the option to choose a 6990) I was using 600W, so I guessed with a 6990 Id be using 1000. Glad to know Im not anywhere close! I think Ill be OC these cards then!

Thanks!

So Id be uysing about 700-800w right now with stock 6970, 6990 BIOS 1 (880Mhz) and CPU @ 4.8 1.37v?

Would I be safe selling the 6970 in a few months and buying another 6990 and not have to but a new PSU? FYI my psu got reviewed at over 1100w load and stable.

Thanks again!


I would stay with the Tri-fire, Quadfire doesn't work out as well


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I would stay with the Tri-fire, Quadfire doesn't work out as well










Agreed.

Honestly the sweet post is Crossfire/SLI, 3 card setup is great too, but Quad won't work at all in most of the games... Just benchmarks...

So I say stay with HD6990 + HD6970


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12861861*
> Agreed.
> 
> Honestly the sweet post is Crossfire/SLI, 3 card setup is great too, but Quad won't work at all in most of the games... Just benchmarks...
> 
> So I say stay with HD6990 + HD6970


Dangit!!! Is dat true.......
Anybody want half of a 6990:laugher:


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Dangit!!! Is dat true.......
Anybody want half of a 6990










I know you've got x2 6990, great setup, but I'm sure most of the games don't work properly on all 4 cores...

I may be wrong with 6990's though... Im talking from experience with my x2 GTX295 and x2 HD5970 before lol.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Dangit!!! Is dat true.......
Anybody want half of a 6990










You tell us







But from what ive seen games have more FPS with a 6990/6970 Tri-fire. Maybe drivers can fix it


----------



## AlexElectric

Just got my HIS 6990 4GB a couple hours ago...1832 Uniengine!


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Please show your support for the most expensive and fastest gaming card in the world by adding this tag to your sig...


both acculy not entirly true btw

GTX 590 cost more and is faster in some games


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


both acculy not entirly true btw

GTX 590 cost more and is faster in some games


Yeah, right, right.

Go to the Nvidia section


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


both acculy not entirly true btw

GTX 590 cost more and is faster in some games


And is slower is other games as well


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


And is slower is other games as well










.... and blows up if you OC it


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


.... and blows up if you OC it










Yeah, that's a "no bueno" for sure!!


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12862203*
> I know you've got x2 6990, great setup, but I'm sure most of the games don't work properly on all 4 cores...
> 
> I may be wrong with 6990's though... Im talking from experience with my x2 GTX295 and x2 HD5970 before lol.


I was kidding. I love my setup and I knew what I was going into when I purchased the 2x6990. I exactly didn't have great experience with my 2x5970 due to bad drivers, but the 6990s with 11.4 drivers is just phenomenal.

Homefront
150+FPS









FPS while in action









The only problem is when I start benchmarking, I get really, really low results in crossfire. I have been plagued with this curse since my 5970s. I am this close to reformatting my SSD and starting from scratch, but so far, I am getting awesome frame rates with most games and so reformatting just to get high benchmark score is just unnecessary for the meantime. I'm about to setup my Eyefinity with the 6990s and see how that goes.


----------



## kcuestag

Have you tried more demanding games like Bad Company 2? Does it use the 4 cores properly?









I might add a 3rd HD6970 in summer









But yeah, Homefront is a crappy console port, I get same FPS as you in SP lol.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

this card is still king..


----------



## kcuestag

Aye







!


----------



## ezveedub

Didn't someone say to disable ULPS for the 6990 to run full speed?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So you've got PLENTY of room even if you had a heavy OC on all ur cards










Nice!! cant wait to try! you using AfterBurner??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


GTX 590 cost more and is faster in some games


6990 is faster, Ive tested.

With stock clocks on all 3 cards, 3rd highest score with same setup, couldnt add to leaderboards as was using beta driver (11.4) -


----------



## kcuestag

Yes, I use MSI Afterburner, and congratulations, that's a very nice rig you've got there!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Nice!! cant wait to try! you using AfterBurner??

6990 is faster, Ive tested.

With stock clocks on all 3 cards, 3rd highest score with same setup, couldnt add to leaderboards as was using beta driver (11.4) -





























Dang, I am only 2k behind that 3D mark score.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Gave OC these cards a go for the first time, had some strange results in 3DMark11, I thought the OC would be alot higher.. maybe somethings not recognising driver 11.4?

1st test

2600K @ 5.0ghz 1.39v, stock GPU clocks (all 880mhz) - P12808

2nd test

2600K @ 5.0ghz 1.39v, 950/1450 1.3v (after burner max)- P12844

I have a feeling something isnt right..


----------



## Alex132

whats your temps and do you have any of the turbo/speedset things enabled?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12864400*
> whats your temps and do you have any of the turbo/speedset things enabled?


If you mean the CPU turbo - yes, speedstep? hyper threading? - yes

Some stats after 3dmark11 - same score again

max temp gpu 1 (6970 top) - 93c
max temp gpu 2 & 3 (6990 bottom) - 75c, who said 6990s run hot?










all gpus were been used 100% which is good, but only the 6970 was OC! the 6990 (gpu 2&3) was still stock..










Just by running a few benches so far I can easily say these cards are more stable than the GTX580's... Those cards were extremely unstable when running a benchmark with the slightest OC.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12864539*
> If you mean the CPU turbo - yes, speedstep? hyper threading? - yes
> 
> Some stats after 3dmark11 - same score again
> 
> max temp gpu 1 (6970 top) - 93c
> max temp gpu 2 & 3 (6990 bottom) - 75c, who said 6990s run hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all gpus were been used 100% which is good, but only the 6970 was OC! the 6990 (gpu 2&3) was still stock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just by running a few benches so far I can easily say these cards are more stable than the GTX580's... Those cards were extremely unstable when running a benchmark with the slightest OC.


Thats a lotta volts

And turn turbo/speedstep off see if that helps


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

tried that didnt work.

my cpu is stable as. its the GPUs / drivers / software

so to get the other 2 cards (6990) OC, in aftaburner i selected each GPU and OC it, and everytime 3Dmark11 was loading the first test the system would freeze at the same spot, had to reboot, tried this 3 times, same results.

doesnt like me OC the 6990? is this because im using 11.4?

Kcuestag, how do u fare in afterburner with 6990? OC ok? maybe its 3Dmark 11 then ??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12864777*
> tried that didnt work.
> 
> my cpu is stable as. its the GPUs / drivers / software
> 
> so to get the other 2 cards (6990) OC, in aftaburner i selected each GPU and OC it, and everytime 3Dmark11 was loading the first test the system would freeze at the same spot, had to reboot, tried this 3 times, same results.
> 
> doesnt like me OC the 6990? is this because im using 11.4?
> 
> Kcuestag, how do u fare in afterburner with 6990? OC ok? maybe its 3Dmark 11 then ??


Check my rig, I don't have an HD6990, I have x2 HD6970.

You basically have to sync all 3 cards









By the way, don't give 1.3v to ur cards unless you want them dead in a few days....

I would leave them at stock, do you really need to OC them? lol


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;12862300*
> both acculy not entirly true btw
> 
> GTX 590 cost more and is faster in some games


Learn to spell "actually" and "entirely", show some numbers, then come see me with your slower card.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12864914*
> Learn to spell "actually" and "entirely", show some numbers, then come see me with your slower card.


lol, GTX590 is not "better in certain games," it's "better at uselessly low res," for such a card.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12864796*
> By the way, don't give 1.3v to ur cards unless you want them dead in a few days....
> 
> I would leave them at stock, do you really need to OC them? lol


haha, yeah i know.. figured it out, I was pushing the 6990 to max 1175 thats why it was freezing lol, got all cards at 950/1450 now, and the 1.3v is just for a few minutes of stability while I run 3dmark, stock everything when not not benching. except for 2600k, 5.0Ghz 24/7.

new score with OC, 2nd highest tri Xfire score -


----------



## Penryn

Hmm... Must experiment.


----------



## olllian

Check out my score is that normal? I was expecting more out of my 6990 http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15563246


----------



## Davidsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12868873*
> Check out my score is that normal? I was expecting more out of my 6990 http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15563246


Maybe OC your cpu some more?


----------



## olllian

I was reading that you can change the mhz on your 6990 Is that in the override settings ???


----------



## kcuestag

@ollian Your CPU is a bottleneck for that HD6990...

It was a bottleneck for me even on an HD5970... Even at 4Ghz...









You won't see the real power of that HD6990 unless you get an i7 and clock it to +4Ghz.


----------



## olllian

ahhh!


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12864968*
> haha, yeah i know.. figured it out, I was pushing the 6990 to max 1175 thats why it was freezing lol, got all cards at 950/1450 now, and the 1.3v is just for a few minutes of stability while I run 3dmark, stock everything when not not benching. except for 2600k, 5.0Ghz 24/7.
> 
> new score with OC, 2nd highest tri Xfire score -


Don't forget if you have powertune enabled that you need to adjust it to +20% in CCC. Sometimes it randomly resets :9

I would check it before every test that you make a voltage change.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12862417*
> Didn't someone say to disable ULPS for the 6990 to run full speed?


You have to disable ULPS or Afterburner crashes.







Never heard of it causing any other problems.


----------



## Penryn

The only effect of the 1090T on that score is the cpu portion. The problem with these benchmarks is that they scale on 2 seperate fronts. Use heaven to obtain objective GPU only scores as CPU has little to no impact on that benchmark.

That way, if there really is a bottleneck, you will see it compared to someone else running the same benchmark.


----------



## Intangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12862346*
> .... and blows up if you OC it


Don't forget those benchmarks were against the 800 MHz switch. Who the heck uses that switch ?














Also a lot of those benches the 2nd core was off, which you had to read the article to find out. And I bet a lot of people just look at the graphs. And they weren't even using 11.4. I say Radeon is behind right now in drivers vs Nivida since the Cayman is so new. That means Radeon should get even better. Versus Nvidia who has had the GTX 5xx archtexture for awhile now.

So... GTX vs 800 Mhz 6990. And we all know how well the 6970 - 6990 OC.

GTX = max recommend voltage jump .05!

I'd be interested to see max GTX vs max 6990. Pretty sure GTX wouldn't win in any benchmarks. (Unless the 6990 had a core off! LOL.


----------



## olllian

lol


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

6990 owners, I need some more assurance that the noises my 6990 makes are normal,

sound when benchin in 3dmark/playing games, sounds like a cd being read

Memo.m4a - 0.10MB

sound when stress testing in FurMark/Kombuster, sounds like high freq squel

squel.m4a - 0.09MB


----------



## kcuestag

Can you upload it to youtube so I can see it please.


----------



## pacho

I've never owned a dual gpu card before but I know nvidia's cards need to run in sli mode in order to take advantage of their full potential. Do amd's dual gpu cards need to run in crossfire mode?
I'm thinking of selling my gtx 580 to get either the 6990 or the 590.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pacho*


I've never owned a dual gpu card before but I know nvidia's cards need to run in sli mode in order to take advantage of their full potential. Do amd's dual gpu cards need to run in crossfire mode?
I'm thinking of selling my gtx 580 to get either the 6990 or the 590.


Get the HD6990!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

"Faster than the world's fastest graphics card.

We should know, we built that too."

Hmph, how cocky. *immediate dislike*


----------



## teichu

man i feel disappoint with my hd6990 , gaves me low performance so i am decide rma to newegg, i might switch to gtx590 since i am a always nvidia user , this is my first time switch from nvidia to ati


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


man i feel disappoint with my hd6990 , gaves me low performance so i am decide rma to newegg, i might switch to gtx590 since i am a always nvidia user , this is my first time switch from nvidia to ati


Explain a little more.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastical*


Explain a little more.


http://www.overclock.net/ati/973885-...my-hd6990.html


----------



## teichu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


http://www.overclock.net/ati/973885-...my-hd6990.html


haha lucky u r the only person feel me


----------



## teichu

i dont mean to complain ati , but seriously since i recently own hd6990 gaves bad impression for performance , and right now i am using a single gtx580 , cause 0 issue


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


haha lucky u r the only person feel me










Yea







I helped you for what 4 hours on aim and nothing helped


----------



## teichu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Yea







I helped you for what 4 hours on aim and nothing helped










hahah , i might decide to get different brand of hd6990 , or just go back nvidia to get gtx590 , sighhhhhhhhhhhh i dunno which one i should go for??lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


hahah , i might decide to get different brand of hd6990 , or just go back nvidia to get gtx590 , sighhhhhhhhhhhh i dunno which one i should go for??lol


6990


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


hahah , i might decide to get different brand of hd6990 , or just go back nvidia to get gtx590 , sighhhhhhhhhhhh i dunno which one i should go for??lol


Stay with the 6990, The GTX 590 can't overclock at all. No one that I have seen has killed there 6990 with overclocking. The next drivers should help


----------



## teichu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Stay with the 6990, The GTX 590 can't overclock at all. No one that I have seen has killed there 6990 with overclocking. The next drivers should help










but i am still worry about hd6990 cant performance my rig well , cuz right now i am using a single gtx580 which performace is perfect with lot of games.........


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


but i am still worry about hd6990 cant performance my rig well , cuz right now i am using a single gtx580 which performace is perfect with lot of games.........


Well its up to you, You could put the money on another GTX 580 for sli, And be done with it. For everyone in the club will tell you to get a 6990.


----------



## teichu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Well its up to you, You could put the money on another GTX 580 for sli, And be done with it. For everyone in the club will tell you to get a 6990.


yea man i really dunno cuz in nvidia forum most people suggest me go for 580sli but here people sugeest me to get hd6990 since i got bad experience about this card... so still little bit anxiety and by the way after i switch back to single gtx580 the windows 7 logo show in the correct spot , and whiriling sound was gone also lol ........ i am pretty sure the hd6990 i got must be something wrong with it


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12872497*
> Can you upload it to youtube so I can see it please.


tried to said failed, unable to convert audio file. cant u download from the links?


----------



## teichu

haha right now i am little bit interesting getting sapphire hd6990 since i got bad experience with xfx hd6990


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu;12874116*
> haha right now i am little bit interesting getting sapphire hd6990 since i got bad experience with xfx hd6990


Go for it! That's funny i was looking at the sapphire but now im looking at the xfx because you can keep your warranty if I water cool later


----------



## ezveedub

IMO, no XFX 6990. Stick with known good brands.


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12874231*
> Go for it! That's funny i was looking at the sapphire but now im looking at the xfx because you can keep your warranty if I water cool later


haha


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12874293*
> IMO, no XFX 6990. Stick with known good brands.


u seems to be right , cuz xfx hd6900 is my first ati card and then it gaves me worst performance ever , the reason i bought xfx , cuz lot of ppl have been saying xfx provide very good warranty


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12772673*
> yeah i dont get the stickers either ? guess it gives the card some character .
> 
> Ill be trading in my 6970 for a 6990 once they have enough stock in aus .
> 
> and yes , im running eyefinity off my single 6970 and its awsome .. 6990 would be unreal , 60 fps eyefinty in every game .. DO WANT! single monitor would be a waste on this card .
> 
> quick question , 6970 shares its mini dp connection with one of the dvi and that causes screen tear on 1 of the screens in eyefinity .. 6990 will have dedicated ports ? hope so .


I have never had this screen tearing issue you speak of. Never heard of the DP being shared with the DVI... the DVI IS shared with the HDMI tho.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12874293*
> IMO, no XFX 6990. Stick with known good brands.


Dont spout of things you cant back with facts. I really get frustrated by fanbois that cant back a thing they say. XFX is one of the big three that are GOOD brands. Check your facts.


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12874342*
> Dont spout of things you cant back with facts. I really get frustrated by fanbois that cant back a thing they say. XFX is one of the big three that are GOOD brands. Check your facts.


yes i admit xfx is a good company , maybe i am the only one unlucky to get xfx hd900 which gaves me awful performance..........


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12874293*
> IMO, no XFX 6990. Stick with known good brands.


Well it would be nice to keep a warranty if I wan't to watercool







Any other brands do this yet? I have had xfx, His, And Sapphire cards and they all have been great


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12874231*
> Go for it! That's funny i was looking at the sapphire but now im looking at the xfx because you can keep your warranty if I water cool later


Huh? As far as I know and heard, Sapphire covers the OC BIOS in addition to XFX and Powercolor.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom;12874414*
> Huh? As far as I know and heard, Sapphire covers the OC BIOS in addition to XFX and Powercolor.


XFX will let you remove the heatsink, And keep your warranty as long as you don't damage the card. Unless they changed something, I looked 2 days ago at there warranty info on there website







How has your XFX card been?


----------



## ezveedub

My XFX card was the first time I ever had to warranty a card. It was 6 months old and the plastic cooler housing came apart. I have never seen that in happen in 20 years of PC use. The other little things I hear seem to back it up. Warranty is offered because something is not right IMO.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12874508*
> XFX will let you remove the heatsink, And keep your warranty as long as you don't damage the card. Unless they changed something, I looked 2 days ago at there warranty info on there website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How has your XFX card been?


This is true. I had XFX send me the cooler alone for warranty replacement instead of RMAing the card. I installed it myself.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12874586*
> This is true. I had XFX send me the cooler alone for warranty replacement instead of RMAing the card. I installed it myself.


This is why im looking at the XFX 6990, Because I wan't to watercool the card when I have another $150 for a waterblock


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

update on the 6990 noise

seems to be normal. tested all cards seperatley and they made the same noise, thought it was then the mobo, until tested a gtx580, there was no in game menu buzz from the card, but there was a slight squel in furmark when the donught thing makes it revolutions.

conclusion - AMD have bigger badder louder capacitors. small price to pay for better card. solution - turn up speakers.


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12874854*
> update on the 6990 noise
> 
> seems to be normal. tested all cards seperatley and they made the same noise, thought it was then the mobo, until tested a gtx580, there was no in game menu buzz from the card, but there was a slight squel in furmark when the donught thing makes it revolutions.
> 
> conclusion - AMD have bigger badder louder capacitors. small price to pay for better card. solution - turn up speakers.


i got whiriling sound came out with my hd6990 when i boot up my pc , but if i switch back to my gtx580 the sound was gone , do u have this problem also??


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu;12874873*
> i got whiriling sound came out with my hd6990 when i boot up my pc , but if i switch back to my gtx580 the sound was gone , do u have this problem also??


thats the fan. completely normal. nothing to do with the noises Im getting.


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12875080*
> thats the fan. completely normal. nothing to do with the noises Im getting.


and other thing is i figure my xfx hd6990 didnt come with dvi to vga adapter , so i used original adapter came from gtx580 box , and then after i connect to my 6990 , it gaves me weird display , when i boot up my pc , and windows 7 logo didnt shows in correct position , it supposely showin in middle spot ,but the logo appear toward to right spot ......i dunno why cause that happen


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc;12776425*
> well i'll be in on monday then i guess


My god your GST is cheap! Half of ours by the looks of it.


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12876828*
> My god your GST is cheap! Half of ours by the looks of it.


congrats


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teichu;12876789*
> and other thing is i figure my xfx hd6990 didnt come with dvi to vga adapter , so i used original adapter came from gtx580 box , and then after i connect to my 6990 , it gaves me weird display , when i boot up my pc , and windows 7 logo didnt shows in correct position , it supposely showin in middle spot ,but the logo appear toward to right spot ......i dunno why cause that happen


That's because your monitor would need to adjust for each screen setting. You're using VGA thats why. If you use a DVI or HDMI connection, that doesn't happen.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12874342*
> Dont spout of things you cant back with facts. I really get frustrated by fanbois that cant back a thing they say. XFX is one of the big three that are GOOD brands. Check your facts.


You want tell tell me how my XFX 5770 coolers plastic disintegrated and fell off. I mean literally, the mounts for the plastic crumbled and the fan cooler was dangling. I own two of these units, bought at the same time. After removing the cooler, I can see how cheesy the mounting design and materials used for the cooler are and why I know my other card's cooler is possibly ready to fall off also. AS for XFX being a big brand, no, they only build video cards and now are trying PSU. My big brands are Asus, Gigabyte and MSI and have been around longer. Only reason XFX sell sells more video cards is simply price.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12878528*
> You want tell tell me how my XFX 5770 coolers plastic disintegrated and fell off. I mean literally, the mounts for the plastic crumbled and the fan cooler was dangling. I own two of these units, bought at the same time. After removing the cooler, I can see how cheesy the mounting design and materials used for the cooler are and why I know my other card's cooler is possibly ready to fall off also. AS for XFX being a big brand, no, they only build video cards and now are trying PSU. My big brands are Asus, Gigabyte and MSI and have been around longer. Only reason XFX sell sells more video cards is simply price.


From what I have seen XFX cost alittle more. Mostly because of there lifetime warranty, And it being water cooling friendly. Its all good, I would love a Asus 6990 but there not making them yet


----------



## jsigone

edit


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12878424*
> That's because your monitor would need to adjust for each screen setting. You're using VGA thats why. If you use a DVI or HDMI connection, that doesn't happen.


but i switch back to single gtx580 , everything became normal ........... i also use dvi to vga to connect my 580 but why hd6990 gaves me weird display??


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teichu*


but i switch back to single gtx580 , everything became normal ........... i also use dvi to vga to connect my 580 but why hd6990 gaves me weird display??


Go get a dvi cable


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12880239*
> Go get a dvi cable


haha but i check the sapphire hd6990 it actually comes dvi to vga adapter....... i dunno why xfx they dont have it


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


From what I have seen XFX cost alittle more. Mostly because of there lifetime warranty, And it being water cooling friendly. Its all good, I would love a Asus 6990 but there not making them yet










Seems like every time I see a deal thread posted here in OCN, its mainly the XFX is the cheapest brand listed among the cards. It's either that or peeps are just looking for deals on XFX and post those mainly.

More on topic, as for a 6990, I am getting ready to pull the trigger on one now. Price is enticing me over two 6970s at the moment, more so when it comes to running water cooling. Only a single water block is needed.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12880492*
> Seems like every time I see a deal thread posted here in OCN, its mainly the XFX is the cheapest brand listed among the cards. It's either that or peeps are just looking for deals on XFX and post those mainly.
> 
> More on topic, as for a 6990, I am getting ready to pull the trigger on one now. Price is enticing me over two 6970s at the moment, more so when it comes to running water cooling. Only a single water block is needed.


Yea its alittle cheaper to watercool and easier to set up I would think


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Yea its alittle cheaper to watercool and easier to set up I would think










Only thing is, I don't think my PSU is not gonna cut it with a 6990


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12880778*
> Only thing is, I don't think my PSU is not gonna cut it with a 6990


You should be fine with a 750w psu. From what I have seen the total system power usage is around 550w to 600w with 1 6990


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You should be fine with a 750w psu. From what I have seen the total system power usage is around 550w to 600w with 1 6990










OK, sounds good. My current PSU has been flawless for the last few builds over the years. I hope it doesn't decide to retire early, LOL.


----------



## olllian

Is some one ells having lag when playing max settings on games? I hope its a driver problem and it will be fixed with the 11.4??? Right now my 5850 runs almost the same as the 6990!!! How are your cards running right now?


----------



## Levesque

I'm back.

Wish I was good with Photoshop. Would make a big yellow warranty sticker for the Nvidia 590:

*''Don't try to overclock the card, risks of black smoke!''*

After making so much fuss for the 6990 stickers, I think now we know that AMD were right to put one.

Black smoke and limiters, LOL!

So, who's making me a nice yellow warranty sticker for the 590?









We should edit our 6990 owner's Club banner and put: a ''No risk of black smoke'' under it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I'm back.

Wish I was good with Photoshop. Would make a big yellow warranty sticker for the Nvidia 590:

*''Don't try to overclock the card, risks of black smoke!''*

After making so much fuss for the 6990 stickers, I think now we know that AMD were right to put one.

Black smoke and limiters, LOL!

So, who's making me a nice yellow warranty sticker for the 590?









We should edit our 6990 owner's Club banner and put: a ''No risk of black smoke'' under it.










Just some rough ideas


----------



## Levesque

LOL!

I like the CAUTION one.


----------



## kcuestag

Haha, awesome!







Just so you know, the 590 blows up even without OC ...

Looks like it has a very serious internal issue, so yeah, HD6990 is the king


----------



## TheMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12882243*
> Is some one ells having lag when playing max settings on games? I hope its a driver problem and it will be fixed with the 11.4??? Right now my 5850 runs almost the same as the 6990!!! How are your cards running right now?


You are definitely not the only one. I've started a thread on another forums regarding that same problem: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=341453

I've tried all sorts of things, *almost* every troubleshooting step one can take. I'm pretty much at a loss. Are you running an Eyefinity setup?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMetal;12886005*
> You are definitely not the only one. I've started a thread on another forums regarding that same problem: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=341453
> 
> I've tried all sorts of things, *almost* every troubleshooting step one can take. I'm pretty much at a loss. Are you running an Eyefinity setup?


Damn, that blows









My friend has a PowerColor HD6990 and he says it's awesome performance, he's quite close to my HD6970 Crossfire









I hope you get it solved soon.


----------



## TheMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12886098*
> Damn, that blows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has a PowerColor HD6990 and he says it's awesome performance, he's quite close to my HD6970 Crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get it solved soon.


Thanks.

I think the issue might be Eyefinity. Do you know what resolution your friend plays games on? What FPS he's getting? I get around 40 FPS on Crysis with one monitor, but my old 5870 got better frames on one monitor than that.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMetal;12886137*
> Thanks.
> 
> I think the issue might be Eyefinity. Do you know what resolution your friend plays games on? What FPS he's getting? I get around 40 FPS on Crysis with one monitor, but my old 5870 got better frames on one monitor than that.


My friend plays @ 1920x1080.

What's your CPU clocked at?

Could be quite a big of a bottleneck.


----------



## TheMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12886166*
> My friend plays @ 1920x1080.
> 
> What's your CPU clocked at?
> 
> Could be quite a big of a bottleneck.


It's a Phenom X6 1100T Black Edition @ 3.3GHz stock.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMetal;12886219*
> It's a Phenom X6 1100T Black Edition @ 3.3GHz stock.


Its holding you back, Even more so because your running eyefinity!


----------



## kcuestag

I don't want to get you sad, but that CPU is holding you back QUITE A LOT.

You may want to OC that beast to 4Ghz to see the real power of your HD6990.


----------



## TheMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12886392*
> I don't want to get you sad, but that CPU is holding you back QUITE A LOT.
> 
> You may want to OC that beast to 4Ghz to see the real power of your HD6990.


Well, that is going to be really hard, considering whenever I OC this thing it gets too hot, and either bluescreens or crashes while its loading windows. It likes to climb to 35c is I bring the clock speed from 200MHz - 250MHz in the BIOS.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMetal;12886488*
> Well, that is going to be really hard, considering whenever I OC this thing it gets too hot, and either bluescreens or crashes while its loading windows. It likes to climb to 35c is I bring the clock speed from 200MHz - 250MHz in the BIOS.


You really need an after-market cooler to clock that beast to 4Ghz.

You're really holding your 6990 back A LOT with those speeds mate.

I think that is your real problem.


----------



## olllian

I am running one screen at 1920x1080 and it looks really nice but its not smooth at all its kinda laggy!!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12886563*
> I am running one screen at 1920x1080 and it looks really nice but its not smooth at all its kinda laggy!!


The lower the resolution, the more bottleneck you'll have, since the lower the resolution, the CPU will have to work more.

You really have to get that CPU to 4Ghz if you want to unleash the power of that beast GPU you've got.


----------



## Borg Smurfette

I just got this super Vcard the other day after spending months saving up for a brand new computer to replace my aging... yuck Dell E521.
This is my first ever Gaming machine.
and my first test was in Second Life. talk about wow factor. had everything set to max and the sims just loaded super fast.
Best $700 i ever spent.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Will I just order my XFX 6990








$699 on amazon. I only wish amazon was quicker at shipping things







O well save me $35 off from newegg. I can't wait


----------



## HiLuckyB

Is this enough to join the club till it gets here


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borg Smurfette;12886597*
> I just got this super Vcard the other day after spending months saving up for a brand new computer to replace my aging... yuck Dell E521.
> This is my first ever Gaming machine.
> and my first test was in Second Life. talk about wow factor. had everything set to max and the sims just loaded super fast.
> Best $700 i ever spent.


Congratulations on your rig, that's a very nice PC you've built! Enjoy it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12886600*
> Will I just order my XFX 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $699 on amazon. I only wish amazon was quicker at shipping things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O well save me $35 off from newegg. I can't wait


Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12886626*
> Congrats on your purchase!


Thanks, It should blow my 5770 Tri-Fire out of the water


----------



## Borg Smurfette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12886626*
> Congratulations on your rig, that's a very nice PC you've built! Enjoy it!


Thank you


----------



## Levesque

I lol'ed really hard on that one! Look at that!


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12887507*
> I lol'ed really hard on that one! Look at that!


AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! ROFLMAO!! How did you catch that? Someones been playing too much words with friends or something


----------



## Levesque

Another funny one. I spilled coffee all over my desk! Listen to that one guys. The guy that make that one is a really funny guy.







Epic.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFqxn804Vmk&feature=feedlik[/ame]


----------



## olllian

Hey quick question can i tri-fire a 6990 and a 5850?


----------



## MorbEIn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I lol'ed really hard on that one! Look at that!

**Pic**


That's freaking good eye right there!

edit : I cant wait to join this club... I just need to sell my last 6870 and I will be able to get the 6990!

Edit: quick question, before I actually get a 6990, my PSu can handle it right? Just FYI, i have the good kind of thermaltake PSU


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olllian*


Hey quick question can i tri-fire a 6990 and a 5850?


No, Ive only seen 6990 with 6970


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olllian*


Hey quick question can i tri-fire a 6990 and a 5850?


No, only 58xx can go with 58xx and 69xx can go with 69xx


----------



## Lord Venom

You can trifire 6950s and 6970s with the 6990.


----------



## HiLuckyB

So has anyone done any overclocking on there 6990's? Just wondering what kind of clocks people have been getting


----------



## scubamp

ive got mine to 895MHz both GPUs and 1400MHz mem clock stable without the watercooling that I've ordered. It arrives on thursday I think so I'll OC more then and let ya know.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbEIn;12891036*
> That's freaking good eye right there!
> 
> edit : I cant wait to join this club... I just need to sell my last 6870 and I will be able to get the 6990!
> 
> Edit: quick question, before I actually get a 6990, my PSu can handle it right? Just FYI, i have the good kind of thermaltake PSU


Yes, for one 6990 700W is about the reccomended. I would think that is also with the BIOS switch flicked too.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12894252*
> ive got mine to 895MHz both GPUs and 1400MHz mem clock stable without the watercooling that I've ordered. It arrives on thursday I think so I'll OC more then and let ya know.


Sounds good


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12894166*
> So has anyone done any overclocking on there 6990's? Just wondering what kind of clocks people have been getting


Ive got it to 950/1475. Stable. (3DMark11 P13856 tri fire 6970 at 950/1475). Max temp during 3DMark11 was 93c. But that was with 1.3v, you could probably get away with less voltage too, and that would bring down the temps.

HD6990 is very impressive. Clocks easy, and even my above temps of 93 at 950 OC 1.3v is impressive too, as the stock clock load temp is about 85c at stock voltage too.

I took the 6990 to max clocks a few times, 1200/1500, and all it did was just restart the video driver as it froze it (obviously), but no black smoke or anything that would of happened if you tried a lesser OC with a GTX590. Actually Im sure the 1200/1500 would work with a voltage tweak past 1.3v and water cooling. Very tough card.

They are fairly quiet too. You only can hear the card if you have the side panel off and no other noise around you. Other than that it is impossible to hear the card under load.

As soon as the drivers and game profiles get updated Im selling my 6970 and getting another 6990. They will also improve greatly im expecting as soon as offical drivers are released and improved.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12894405*
> Ive got it to 950/1475. Stable. (3DMark11 P13856 tri fire 6970 at 950/1475). Max temp during 3DMark11 was 93c. But that was with 1.3v, you could probably get away with less voltage too, and that would bring down the temps.
> 
> HD6990 is very impressive. Clocks easy, and even my above temps of 93 at 950 OC 1.3v is impressive too, as the stock clock load temp is about 85c at stock voltage too.
> 
> I took the 6990 to max clocks a few times, 1200/1500, and all it did was just restart the video driver as it froze it (obviously), but no black smoke or anything that would of happened if you tried a lesser OC with a GTX590. Actually Im sure the 1200/1500 would work with a voltage tweak past 1.3v and water cooling. Very tough card.
> 
> They are fairly quiet too. You only can hear the card if you have the side panel off and no other noise around you. Other than that it is impossible to hear the card under load.
> 
> As soon as the drivers and game profiles get updated Im selling my 6970 and getting another 6990. They will also improve greatly im expecting as soon as offical drivers are released and improved.


1200/1500







Now thats overclocking! I would love to see a 590 do that







I can't wait to see what can be done with watercooling.


----------



## olllian

Man i get like 60-20fps in homefront max settings and playing Medal of honor i get 180-120 max settings whf is up with that?


----------



## teichu

maybe its driver issue??


----------



## HiLuckyB

Its most likely driver issue there still very new.


----------



## olllian

x3254 thats my results in 3dmark11 not good at all!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12894737*
> Man i get like 60-20fps in homefront max settings and playing Medal of honor i get 180-120 max settings whf is up with that?


CPU bottleneck. overclock the pants off your CPU or get a 2600K.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12894652*
> 1200/1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats overclocking! I would love to see a 590 do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what can be done with watercooling.


it was actually windows stable. but froze as soon as run a benchmark. but with more than 1.3v im sure it would be fine... and WC.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12895051*
> x3254 thats my results in 3dmark11 not good at all!


Your really going to have to overclock that cpu my 3 5770's at 910/1350 gets X2698 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/812632


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12895051*
> x3254 thats my results in 3dmark11 not good at all!


I think my highest 3Dmark11 score was 8400-8600 with my current setup with basic benchmarks settings. What settings are you using?


----------



## bencher

Wish I was rich enough to join this club. I would dance all night. Cards are sexy


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher;12895863*
> Wish I was rich enough to join this club. I would dance all night. Cards are sexy


Trust me, Im not even close to being rice







I just worked some long days just to hope I could get a beast of a card like the 6990


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12894405*
> Ive got it to 950/1475. Stable. (3DMark11 P13856 tri fire 6970 at 950/1475). Max temp during 3DMark11 was 93c. But that was with 1.3v, you could probably get away with less voltage too, and that would bring down the temps.
> 
> HD6990 is very impressive. Clocks easy, and even my above temps of 93 at 950 OC 1.3v is impressive too, as the stock clock load temp is about 85c at stock voltage too.
> 
> I took the 6990 to max clocks a few times, 1200/1500, and all it did was just restart the video driver as it froze it (obviously), but no black smoke or anything that would of happened if you tried a lesser OC with a GTX590. Actually Im sure the 1200/1500 would work with a voltage tweak past 1.3v and water cooling. Very tough card.
> 
> They are fairly quiet too. You only can hear the card if you have the side panel off and no other noise around you. Other than that it is impossible to hear the card under load.
> 
> As soon as the drivers and game profiles get updated Im selling my 6970 and getting another 6990. They will also improve greatly im expecting as soon as offical drivers are released and improved.


can we talk on skype or something, i'd like to get some help getting mine that high. 895 is max for me, i try 900mhz and driver fails. especially since thursday my koolance water block arrives!


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher;12895863*
> Wish I was rich enough to join this club. I would dance all night. Cards are sexy


also, this is my first computer build ever (i'm 31) that i've been able to spend some decent money. definitely not about being rich, just patient


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12896126*
> can we talk on skype or something, i'd like to get some help getting mine that high. 895 is max for me, i try 900mhz and driver fails. especially since thursday my koolance water block arrives!


are you using 11.4?


----------



## scubamp

yes sir.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

are u sure its a driver issue? Im using 11.4 and it works so much better than 11.2

try upping the voltage until works. you should be able to get 950/1450 easy with 1.3v, once u get there go backwards to where you want to be.

when is the driver failing anyway? as soon as you click apply? are u using afterburner? I havent tried going that far with CCC, try afterburner if ur not using it already.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

lol as if

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ASUS-Nvidia-GeForce-GTX590-GTX-590-3GB-GDDR5-Video-Card-/140527225101?pt=AU_Components&hash=item20b813490d

HD6990 better card for $300 cheaper


----------



## ezveedub

Well, I'll be on the 6990 owner list soon. Just pulled the trigger on a HIS H699F4G4M Radeon HD 6990 card. Couldn't resist the discount of $630 + free shipping.








I'm definitely not buying anymore PC stuff for a while (well maybe a bigger PSU, LOL)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12898040*
> Well, I'll be on the 6990 owner list soon. Just pulled the trigger on a HIS H699F4G4M Radeon HD 6990 card. Couldn't resist the discount of $630 + free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not buying anymore PC stuff for a while (well maybe a bigger PSU, LOL)


Your PSU is fine!









With my i7 2600k @ 4.8Ghz 1.34v and my x2 HD6970s @ 20% Powertune 910/1450 (Stock voltage), if I run prime 95 blend mode + furmark o nboth cards, max wattage I see on my Kill A Watt is around 560W.

And your HD6990 takes less power than x2 6970's, so yeah, you're good to go


----------



## Levesque

For those hesitating to go tri-Fire. Look what 6990+6970 can do. Look carefully at the 580 SLI benchmarks also. 1000$ against 1000$. The 580 SLi set-up, with limited VRAM, looks REALLY bad here. For 1000$, 2 cards against 2 cards.









Serious high-res gaming here. Double the frame-rate in Crysis with 8XAA! for the same price! Can't believe all the ''buy 580 SLI, it's the best', we can read everywhere...

Not 1980X1080 res here... It's funny how we see 590 and 580 SLi at 1080p everywhere... Because if you go with higher resolutions, they choke... not enough VRAM... that's why.. so they don't post them.









And this with BETA 11.4 drivers! So it will only get better...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


For those hesitating to go tri-Fire. Look what 6990+6970 can do. Look carefully at the 580 SLI benchmarks also. 1000$ against 1000$. The 580 SLi set-up, with limited VRAM, looks REALLY bad here. For 1000$, 2 cards against 2 cards.









Serious high-res gaming here. Double the frame-rate in Crysis with 8XAA! for the same price! Can't believe all the ''buy 580 SLI, it's the best', we can read everywhere...

Not 1980X1080 res here... It's funny how we see 590 and 580 SLi at 1080p everywhere... Because if you go with higher resolutions, they choke... not enough VRAM... that's why.. so they don't post them.









And this with BETA 11.4 drivers! So it will only get better...
































































A tri-setup is what I was looking at maybe in the future.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


A tri-setup is what I was looking at maybe in the future.


It got quiet a good write up

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/39...rex/index.html

"the performance overall is just amazing and if you've got the money to spend this is exactly the kind of setup you should be looking at. A quick tinker with the HD 6990s memory clock and you're going to have some insane performance in no time. Even leaving the card at stock, though, will yield performance very similar.

I'm a little in awe of the amount of power on offer from this two card, three GPU setup. Simply Amazing!"


----------



## Levesque

I'm not a bencher, but I did a little run this morning just for fun. (patiently waiting for my waterblock... sigh...)


----------



## mastical

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I'm not a bencher, but I did a little run this morning just for fun. (patiently waiting for my waterblock... sigh...)


Do you have Crysis installed? Can you run the benchmark? Wonder what Trifire would do.


----------



## deltaspirit

Thinking about picking up a 6990 and keeping one of my 6950's for trifire. I can do that right?

Otherwise I could just get a third 6950 and run unlocked trifire and save the $200 or so. But the temps would quite crazy as apposed to a 2 card trifire solution.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deltaspirit*


Thinking about picking up a 6990 and keeping one of my 6950's for trifire. I can do that right?

Otherwise I could just get a third 6950 and run unlocked trifire and save the $200 or so. But the temps would quite crazy as apposed to a 2 card trifire solution.


If you run the 6950 unlocked to 6970, then it should work. Otherwise, the 6990 will clock down to the 6950


----------



## Lord Venom

That is correct, unlock the 6950 to the 6970 and let it rip with the 6990. Of course, you'll have to change the switch to the OC BIOS, if you haven't already.


----------



## xfachx

Which brand 6990 is best? I see a bunch on Newegg and can't really tell the difference. XFX seems to have sold out and usually I would have gone with them or Sapphire.

I know they all have different warranties but I am going to be installing a water block to it so that will be voiding the warranty on it anyway, right?

Any info would be great!


----------



## teichu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx;12904900*
> Which brand 6990 is best? I see a bunch on Newegg and can't really tell the difference. XFX seems to have sold out and usually I would have gone with them or Sapphire.
> 
> I know they all have different warranties but I am going to be installing a water block to it so that will be voiding the warranty on it anyway, right?
> 
> Any info would be great!


if u wanna go water clock get xfx , cuz i heard it wont void ur warranty , i just rma my xfx hd6990 , which gaves me lot of trouble on performance.... but i am still faith on hd6990


----------



## Lord Venom

XFX, Powercolor and apparently Sapphire all support the OC mode switch when it's changed.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom;12905362*
> XFX, Powercolor and apparently Sapphire all support the OC mode switch when it's changed.


But as far as I know, XFX is the only card that will let you use the OC switch and remove the heatsink to watercool and keep your warranty


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

I always go sapphire. dont know why really. maybe just one of the lowest prices but still good enough of a company to be around when you need them.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12908049*
> I always go sapphire. dont know why really. maybe just one of the lowest prices but still good enough of a company to be around when you need them.


Same here, I still don't know why, maybe because their stickers are usually cool, or I don't know.

Whenever I bought an ATI, it was always a Sapphire, so far: Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP 512Mb, Sapphire HD2600, Sapphire HD5850, Sapphire HD5870, Sapphire HD5970, Sapphire HD6970, Sapphire HD6970 CF... lol


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12908068*
> Same here, I still don't know why, maybe because their stickers are usually cool, or I don't know.
> 
> Whenever I bought an ATI, it was always a Sapphire, so far: Sapphire x1950 PRO AGP 512Mb, Sapphire HD2600, Sapphire HD5850, Sapphire HD5870, Sapphire HD5970, Sapphire HD6970, Sapphire HD6970 CF... lol


Haha I still have my Sapphire x1950 PRO







2 of my 5770's are Sapphire, And I have no problems with them.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12908340*
> *Haha I still have my Sapphire x1950 PRO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of my 5770's are Sapphire, And I have no problems with them.


Me too, almost unused


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12908534*
> Me too, almost unused


Ive had that poor little card in 4 different pc's, And right now its in my buddys pc still going


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12908534*
> Me too, almost unused


OK, so I guess I don't feel so bad having an Asus X1900 CrossFire master unit with regular X1900 still, boxes and all, LOL! They still look new.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12908697*
> OK, so I guess I don't feel so bad having an Asus X1900 CrossFire master unit with regular X1900 still, boxes and all, LOL! They still look new.


Nope it was a good little card back in the day


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

when are the 7 series coming out? I got the bug

would the first 7 series to come out eg 7850 be better than the 6990 ?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12908886*
> when are the 7 series coming out? I got the bug


End of the year maybe. Play with what you have







I don't think anyone knows anything yet.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

why dont they pull a rabbit out of the hat and go straight to 8 series 8990? blow nvidia out of the water once and for all? thats what I would do.


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Hello guys, I am planning to purchase HD 6990 this friday or saturday.









Have you found any games that runs less than 60 FPS in single monitor?
And for those who run Triple CrossfireX with HD 6990 + 6970 setup, are there any issues for first time installation?

Ty in advance


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian;12914608*
> And for those who run Triple CrossfireX with HD 6990 + 6970 setup, are there any issues for first time installation?


Here's what I did (and always do)

1) Uninstall ATI drivers + CCC from Windows Control Panel (was using 11.2)
2) Restart in Safe Mode
3) Run Drivercleaner.net in Safe Mode
4) Restart
5) Install 11.4
6) Restart
7) Win!

I always do that, and never had any problems in the last year with ATI/AMD drivers. Tri-Fire is working directly after installing drivers.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12905808*
> But as far as I know, XFX is the only card that will let you use the OC switch and remove the heatsink to watercool and keep your warranty


As per their warranty, you need to contact them first and let them know what items or aftermarket coolers are being used and possibly be on the phone with their tech staff (not sure how you do that with no number) during installation and have your cards information updated with the items used i their system. I just read this on the site, LOL!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12915106*
> As per their warranty, you need to contact them first and let them know what items or aftermarket coolers are being used and possibly be on the phone with their tech staff (not sure how you do that with no number) during installation and have your cards information updated with the items used i their system. I just read this on the site, LOL!


They just want to be know so they can help you out if you encounter any problems while installing your waterblock.

Each time I install a waterblock I just open a ticket with tech-support to confirm and the tech always answer ''OK, if you have any problems installing it, just call us''.

That's all.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12915162*
> They just want to be know so they can help you out if you encounter any problems while installing your waterblock.
> 
> Each time I install a waterblock I just open a ticket with tech-support to confirm and the tech always answer ''OK, if you have any problems installing it, just call us''.
> 
> That's all.


I guess they give you a number to call? They don't have one listed if I remember right. I've done tickets with them, but don't remember seeing a number.


----------



## Levesque

The ''call us'' is more a ''send us a ticket''... if you have any problems.









They told me full warranty with waterblock and OC switch on 6990. Same with my XFX 5870 (1 year and 5 months) and 6970, both with waterblocks.


----------



## ezveedub

OK. I've only done warranty repairs on two video cards. One Asus (had a bad Crossfire cable-old external design) and one XFX for a replacement cooler that fell off. Never blew a card yet, even open box units from NewEgg.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

In Kombuster, itshows my 6970 as 45o when playing games (its on the bottom) and the 6990 gpu 1 as 50o and gpu 2 as 80c ?? possible driver issue with 11.4?

There is sufficient air flow on the end of the 6990 (I have swapped the cards position since this was taken) -


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12924503*
> In Kombuster, itshows my 6970 as 45o when playing games (its on the bottom) and the 6990 gpu 1 as 50o and gpu 2 as 80c ?? possible driver issue with 11.4?
> 
> There is sufficient air flow on the end of the 6990 (I have swapped the cards position since this was taken) -


Did you see if the air coming out is considerably hotter on the end facing inside, than the rear facing air slot? Try placing a fan on the end to extract air and see it drops the temps.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12924503*
> In Kombuster, itshows my 6970 as 45o when playing games (its on the bottom) and the 6990 gpu 1 as 50o and gpu 2 as 80c ?? possible driver issue with 11.4?
> 
> There is sufficient air flow on the end of the 6990 (I have swapped the cards position since this was taken)


The tim on one of the gpu's might of been applied badly







Have you downloaded the new updated 11.4 that come out today?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12924883*
> The tim on one of the gpu's might of been applied badly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you downloaded the new updated 11.4 that come out today?


If I'm not mistaken, the TIM is a phase change material, like the grey coating you see on the OEM Intel CPU coolers, not like the regular white or silver stuff you always see.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12925321*
> If I'm not mistaken, the TIM is a phase change material, like the grey coating you see on the OEM Intel CPU coolers, not like the regular white or silver stuff you always see.


Either way my point still the same, And people replace it with tim.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12925493*
> Either way my point still the same, And people replace it with tim.


Actually, I looked over some tests and saw GPU2 runs hotter then GPU1 on Techpowerup during tests.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12925589*
> Actually, I looked over some tests and saw GPU2 runs hotter then GPU1 on Techpowerup during tests.


It does, But when 1 is at 50c and the other is at 80c thats seems alittle off


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

No havent downloaded new driver yet! will do that now..

If you have a 6990 & 6970, there seems to be two different types of drivers, 11.3 for 6970 and 11.4 for 6990, Ive downloaded 11.4 as the 6990 is the display card with monitor plugged in, would it anyway affect performance of the 6970 since its a different driver ?

and AMD havent seperated the download package? why? you should be able to just update the driver instead of a +100mb download with CCC and all that again...


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm thinking I should sell my 480 and get a 6990 since sli I can't sli.


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12925706*
> If you have a 6990 & 6970, there seems to be two different types of drivers, 11.3 for 6970 and 11.4 for 6990, Ive downloaded 11.4 as the 6990 is the display card with monitor plugged in, would it anyway affect performance of the 6970 since its a different driver ?


It works fine for both and both benefit.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12925706*
> No havent downloaded new driver yet! will do that now..
> 
> If you have a 6990 & 6970, there seems to be two different types of drivers, 11.3 for 6970 and 11.4 for 6990, Ive downloaded 11.4 as the 6990 is the display card with monitor plugged in, would it anyway affect performance of the 6970 since its a different driver ?
> 
> and AMD havent seperated the download package? why? you should be able to just update the driver instead of a +100mb download with CCC and all that again...


Stay with the 11.4. They are the newest drivers. There still preview drivers so they won't break it up till its a full release









EDIT: There should be a Catalyst Application Profiles update later today.


----------



## MrJack

Hello guys, ive spent countless days in building my first overkill rig based on the new HD 6990 GPU and i was wondering if you could spear some of your knowledge and time to a newbie like me with some suggestions or something that i might be doing wrong..









My set up :

CASE: HAF X 942
MOBO: ASUS P8P67 WS REVOLUTION
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6990
CPU: Intel i7 2600K
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) <-not rly sure about this :S
PS: XFX Black Edition 850W
SSD: C300 128GB SATA3
HDD: 2x VelociRaptor 600GB on Raid 0
CPU Cooling: Corsair Hydro H70

Thank you in advance


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

kool.

man these cards are AWESOME

after downloading the latest BETA driver, I had all 3 GPU's @ 950/1450 stock VTT (1.175v) stable for a few minutes in Kombuster burn in test, then the screen hung, then drivers restarted, and Kombuster closed. still in windows, everything working fine, no blue screen, and more importantly no black smoke from the card. tortured the card by testing again, and same thing happened, the cards dont fail, they simply say sorry thats too much right now, and restart. they even restart back to the overclocked settings! awesome. and the only reason for that is theres no voltage adjustment in AfterBurner after todays driver update, otherwise they wouldnt restart at all, Ive had it stable for much longer by upping the voltage. these cards are very very tough, in fact I think it near impossible to kill one, Ive taken the 6990 to 1200/1500, and all it did was restart this was on 1.3v though, and im sure with more voltage (BIOS flash) and watercooling it would work.


----------



## Nexus6

Get rid of the Raptors and replace it with dual 1tb hdd on Raid 0.
Raptors are sooooo 2000s.
Other than that, build looks awesome.
Oh yeah......no monitors. You're just going to look at your uber build and not use it.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12926187*
> kool.
> 
> man these cards are AWESOME
> 
> after downloading the latest BETA driver, I had all 3 GPU's @ 950/1450 stock VTT (1.175v) stable for a few minutes in Kombuster burn in test, then the screen hung, then drivers restarted, and Kombuster closed. still in windows, everything working fine, no blue screen, and more importantly no black smoke from the card. tortured the card by testing again, and same thing happened, the cards dont fail, they simply say sorry thats too much right now, and restart. they even restart back to the overclocked settings! awesome. and the only reason for that is theres no voltage adjustment in AfterBurner after todays driver update, otherwise they wouldnt restart at all, Ive had it stable for much longer by upping the voltage. these cards are very very tough, in fact I think it near impossible to kill one, Ive taken the 6990 to 1200/1500, and all it did was restart this was on 1.3v though, and im sure with more voltage (BIOS flash) and watercooling it would work.


You lose voltage control in afterburner with the new 11.4, That sucks







Hope afterburner updates soon to get it back


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJack;12926140*
> Hello guys, ive spent countless days in building my first overkill rig based on the new HD 6990 GPU and i was wondering if you could spear some of your knowledge and time to a newbie like me with some suggestions or something that i might be doing wrong..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set up :
> 
> CASE: HAF X 942
> MOBO: ASUS P8P67 WS REVOLUTION
> GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6990
> CPU: Intel i7 2600K
> RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) <-not rly sure about this :S
> PS: XFX Black Edition 850W
> SSD: C300 128GB SATA3
> HDD: 2x VelociRaptor 600GB on Raid 0
> CPU Cooling: Corsair Hydro H70
> 
> Thank you in advance


The Raptors IMO are not needed once you have the SSD. Swap the Raptors for a XSPC RASA RX360 water cooling unit for your CPU instead of the H70. The case will house the RX360 fine.


----------



## MrJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12926210*
> Get rid of the Raptors and replace it with dual 1tb hdd on Raid 0.
> Raptors are sooooo 2000s.
> Other than that, build looks awesome.
> Oh yeah......no monitors. You're just going to look at your uber build and not use it.


I allready have 3 1920 x 1080 23" monitors as well as a G19 Keyboard from logitech and a crappy Razer Deathadder mouse..

My 2 biggest concerns are the RAM and how OCable they are and if 850W will be enough for cpu/ram ocing


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJack;12926401*
> I allready have 3 1920 x 1080 23" monitors as well as a G19 Keyboard from logitech and a crappy Razer Deathadder mouse..
> 
> My 2 biggest concerns are the RAM and how OCable they are and if 850W will be enough for cpu/ram ocing


When your cpu overclocks to 4.5+GHz I don't think overclocking the ram matters that much


----------



## MrJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12926210*
> Get rid of the Raptors and replace it with dual 1tb hdd on Raid 0.
> Raptors are sooooo 2000s.
> Other than that, build looks awesome.
> Oh yeah......no monitors. You're just going to look at your uber build and not use it.


Ok we have update No1
 








HDD switched with 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3

(btw sata2 and sata3 1TB caviars had only 2 bucks difference







)

and about watercooling.. hmm.. you see i dont actually live at the US right now i live in a place were WC is like saying 12 core CPU... That place is Greece btw and getting a WC kit here is hard.. Thats why i believe that i can handle for some years with air cooling while im in Greece and when i come back ill introduce Liquid Nitrogen to my little 6990 D


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJack;12926773*
> Ok we have update No1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDD switched with 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3
> 
> (btw sata2 and sata3 1TB caviars had only 2 bucks difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> and about watercooling.. hmm.. you see i dont actually live at the US right now i live in a place were WC is like saying 12 core CPU... That place is Greece btw and getting a WC kit here is hard.. Thats why i believe that i can handle for some years with air cooling while im in Greece and when i come back ill introduce Liquid Nitrogen to my little 6990 D


There are several XPSC resellers in EU. Not sure about Greece though.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

anyone have their 6990/6970 water cooled? I was looking at getting this done.

I was looking at a koolance waterblock for the 6990, but it said NOTE: This product is for AMD reference layouts only. It will not fit video cards that have been changed from the reference spec...

Is my sapphire 6990 reference?

Also any advice on gpu WC would be cool thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12928204*
> anyone have their 6990/6970 water cooled? I was looking at getting this done.
> 
> I was looking at a koolance waterblock for the 6990, but it said NOTE: This product is for AMD reference layouts only. It will not fit video cards that have been changed from the reference spec...
> 
> Is my sapphire 6990 reference?
> 
> Also any advice on gpu WC would be cool thanks


All the 6990s are reference atm.


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12928204*
> anyone have their 6990/6970 water cooled? I was looking at getting this done.
> 
> I was looking at a koolance waterblock for the 6990, but it said NOTE: This product is for AMD reference layouts only. It will not fit video cards that have been changed from the reference spec...
> 
> Is my sapphire 6990 reference?
> 
> Also any advice on gpu WC would be cool thanks


my koolance arrives friday, lets see if i can learn how to drain my system before then so i can install it!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


anyone have their 6990/6970 water cooled? I was looking at getting this done.
Is my sapphire 6990 reference?


EK are taking way too long, so I ordered the Koolance finally. Should be here next monday/tuesday. My 6970 is already watercooled (EK-6970).

All the 6990 on the market are all reference design. So don't worry. Any waterblock will do.

Koolance and Swiftech were getting better then EK lately, but EK just updated their fins design and should be back in the top 3 with new blocks.

But for a GPU, a waterblock or another is not making any major difference, except for the look/esthetic. I don't really care about that (sleeving, etc, not my cup of tea).


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scubamp*


my koolance arrives friday, lets see if i can learn how to drain my system before then so i can install it!










Post some pics of your ''naked'' 6990 and of your waterblock installation!









Have fun with draining!Had to exchange my Asus P67 Maximus Extreme last weeks (new B3 stepping), with 3 dedicated loops, 4 rads, 3 res,3 pumps, countless fittings... to clean them all with a toothbrush and ketchup. Fill/rinse/flush. Sigh. So much fun.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Post some pics of your ''naked'' 6990 and of your waterblock installation!









Have fun with draining!Had to exchange my Asus P67 Maximus Extreme last weeks (new B3 stepping), with 3 dedicated loops, 4 rads, 3 res,3 pumps, countless fittings... to clean them all with a toothbrush and ketchup. Fill/rinse/flush. Sigh. So much fun.










Why did you have to clean all the stuff with a toothbrush? You had gunk build up?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Why did you have to clean all the stuff with a toothbrush? You had gunk build up?


No. But once a year I do a ''deep clean'' and tear down everything, even the waterblocks, even if there is no gung or build-up. I also change tubing once a year, but I rinse/flush every 6 months.

I use 99.99% pure silver coil that I made myself from silver wire, with 2 drops of Lugol per liter of distilled water.

Never had any problems over the years.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12932012*
> No. But once a year I do a ''deep clean'' and tear down everything, even the waterblocks, even if there is no gung or build-up. I also change tubing once a year, but I rinse/flush every 6 months.
> 
> I use 99.99% pure silver coil that I made myself from silver wire, with 2 drops of Lugol per liter of distilled water.
> 
> Never had any problems over the years.


This sounds too much for me. Might be where I draw the line and just wait for Arctic to make an Accelero for the 6990.


----------



## ezveedub

Well, I got a old Koolance unit thats never been drained and theres nothing to clean from what I see in the cpu block and pump reservoir.


----------



## olllian

Guys Depending on games i play i get 34-62fps and some games i get 200fps (Medal of honor) But its seems like its still a lagging... Is it drivers? i have 11.4 or Is it my setup and cpu that just cant run it that well or do i just need to OC the Gpu on the card? I was hopping when i got the 6990 that it would be super smooth and no lag. My older card did almost as well ATI 5850. Is any one ells having a little lag at max settings on games?? Or should i just down grade and go with 2 5870 or somthing? I have my cpu at 3.8Ghz!!! Check my set up and let me know plz. Thank you!


----------



## olllian

And i was reading about the switch on the card did you guys change it at all? Any better performance?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olllian*


Guys Depending on games i play i get 34-62fps and some games i get 200fps (Medal of honor) But its seems like its still a lagging... Is it drivers? i have 11.4 or Is it my setup and cpu that just cant run it that well or do i just need to OC the Gpu on the card? I was hopping when i got the 6990 that it would be super smooth and no lag. My older card did almost as well ATI 5850. Is any one ells having a little lag at max settings on games?? Or should i just down grade and go with 2 5870 or somthing? I have my cpu at 3.8Ghz!!! Check my set up and let me know plz. Thank you!


Mine should be here tomorrow. I can compare it to my 6870 crossfire setup and see. You have to keep in mind, your video card(s) work with the rest of your system. I found this out 6-7 years ago when I got my first Intel EE processor. With an older video card, my intel EE processor computer was outperforming my new video card placed in the PC with a stock CPU. This is where you hear people claim the CPU bottlenecks your videocard.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olllian*


Guys Depending on games i play i get 34-62fps and some games i get 200fps (Medal of honor) But its seems like its still a lagging... Is it drivers? i have 11.4 or Is it my setup and cpu that just cant run it that well or do i just need to OC the Gpu on the card? I was hopping when i got the 6990 that it would be super smooth and no lag. My older card did almost as well ATI 5850. Is any one ells having a little lag at max settings on games?? Or should i just down grade and go with 2 5870 or somthing? I have my cpu at 3.8Ghz!!! Check my set up and let me know plz. Thank you!


Don't downgrade man! The issue with the "lag" is probably micro stutter which happens when you have more than one gpu. Also, your cpu could be bottle necking the performance of the 6990's in games...for sure in benchmarks! Try crank it up to 4.0Ghz and see if that improves things or then its time for a P67 upgrade or buy Bulldozer based system when it comes out.


----------



## olllian

I am going to try 4ghz. That's what I was thinking! I hope Tue bulldozer cpus will be fast and compare to the 2600k. How are you guys liking your 2600k? Anyway u would think the fastest CPU amd has could support the new ATI card but I guess not.


----------



## westevilspirit777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12943977*
> I am going to try 4ghz. That's what I was thinking! I hope Tue bulldozer cpus will be fast and compare to the 2600k. How are you guys liking your 2600k? Anyway u would think the fastest CPU amd has could support the new ATI card but I guess not.


i too even don't think so,amd's current top cpus cant cope up with their high end gpus like HD6990...my freind struggles to unleash the true power of his HD6990 with X61100t @3.9ghz so don't think 4.0ghz would make some difference(don't know he may have other problems)...that gpu needs lots of cpu horsepower.But bulldozer will change everything...can't wait for it!!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12941285*
> Guys Depending on games i play i get 34-62fps and some games i get 200fps (Medal of honor) But its seems like its still a lagging... Is it drivers? i have 11.4 or Is it my setup and cpu that just cant run it that well or do i just need to OC the Gpu on the card? I was hopping when i got the 6990 that it would be super smooth and no lag. My older card did almost as well ATI 5850. Is any one ells having a little lag at max settings on games?? Or should i just down grade and go with 2 5870 or somthing? I have my cpu at 3.8Ghz!!! Check my set up and let me know plz. Thank you!


Try to Oc to at least 4 Ghz, see if that helps. Just max out everything you can on your system so it can try to keep up with the worlds fastest graphics card.

BTW just got Crysis2 today, the 6990 sounds like a hairdryer after 10 min, really needs better drivers for this game.

I get some flickering too, not much enough for me to complain about...yet. Crytek better pull their socks up soon or they can look forward selling games to 12 yr olds from now on with a playstation. i.e selling 90% of their games in the 2 weeks before Xmas. We made them rich off crysis 1 now they have forgot all about us.


----------



## olllian

I herd that to. When are the bulldozer cpus coming out? Are thay changing the socket to on the new CPU or van I still use it with my amd3? Oh well I guess I have to wait to lol. Thx guys


----------



## mastical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian;12944943*
> I herd that to. When are the bulldozer cpus coming out? Are thay changing the socket to on the new CPU or van I still use it with my amd3? Oh well I guess I have to wait to lol. Thx guys


They are AM3+. June is when they are due, but i might be wrong.


----------



## Levesque

Ollian.

A ''clean'' and fresh Windows install would probably help. Did you do an Image of your clean installation?

I'm running my i7 2600K at 5.1Ghz. The 6990 is a bandwidth monster.







3.8 is not enough. Push it more.


----------



## Alex132

Most games will only use up to 4 cores if not 2. So essentially you have a 3.8Ghz AMD Phenom 965, I have mine at 3.8Ghz and while I am seeing no performance loss I am running a 5870 which is like 1/3 of the power XD


----------



## ezveedub

My 6990 finally arrived today! Will be plugging it in tonight, hopefully.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12947620*
> My 6990 finally arrived today! Will be plugging it in tonight, hopefully.


Tonight? Put it in now









Im still waiting for my XFX 6990 to come back in stock


----------



## HiLuckyB

Just so everyone know the new ati catalyst application profiles - 11.3 CAP1 is out to help with the (Steam version) Crysis 2.


----------



## Lord Venom

And from what I hear, it doesn't help at all for some users.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*


And from what I hear, it doesn't help at all for some users.


I wouldn't know, Because I don't have the steam game. It just came out where did you here that from?


----------



## Lord Venom

There's a whole topic discussing it here and you can look at the Crysis series section of the Steam forums, there's many reports it doesn't work.


----------



## scubamp

ezveedub added, welcome


----------



## ezveedub

What driver's are you guys running thus far? I noticed my drivers CD has 11.3 on it.


----------



## Davidsen

EDIT: ninja edit.

lol, didn't realize this was 6990 club


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12951409*
> What driver's are you guys running thus far? I noticed my drivers CD has 11.3 on it.


I think the latest 11.4 are the best so far.

BTW I did the rename crysis2.exe to Bioshock and it fixed the slight flickering.

The cards do run hot though when playing crysis2....


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12953781*
> I think the latest 11.4 are the best so far.
> 
> BTW I did the rename crysis2.exe to Bioshock and it fixed the slight flickering.
> 
> The cards do run hot though when playing crysis2....


Crysis 2 needs a patch to help with crossfire. Most on the time it will run at 99% even with vsync when it doen't need to, But this is what happends when they port a game to pc


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12954119*
> Crysis 2 needs a patch to help with crossfire. Most on the time it will run at 99% even with vsync when it doen't need to, But this is what happends when they port a game to pc


when I installed the game it DL patch 1.1, was that it?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12954341*
> when I installed the game it DL patch 1.1, was that it?


No, It needs a real patch. That was some kind of bug fix, Not a fix for crossfire problems.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12954563*
> No, It needs a real patch. That was some kind of bug fix, Not a fix for crossfire problems.


oh, is there one out yet ?

Im getting 60fps max, is this some kind of driver restriction?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12954585*
> oh, is there one out yet ?
> 
> Im getting 60fps max, is this some kind of driver restriction?


No, It would auto update. The problem is they just gave us a console port and that never works out right


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12954670*
> No, It would auto update. The problem is they just gave us a console port and that never works out right


Thats crap. I hope Crytek take all this negative feedback hanging around and do something about it for Crysis3 if there is one.

The lighting and sound and gameplay is awesome, but the textures and colours even the physics are terrible, so playstation looking.. nothing like a sequel 3 years later to Crysis 1 should look.


----------



## Terrace

Just like MrJack on page 38 i'm looking for some help, So i'm looking to replace my 3 year old PC (See Below!) with something a little newer, eyefinity seems like a neat idea although i think the bezels in anything other than a 3x1 landscape setup would annoy me, i'm also not very technical or lucky and anything i try to put together would quite likely break at my own fault and leave me with nothing so i'm using a website that will if you phone them let you put anything together from their website, they build it in a cable tidy way, give you a 1 year warranty and hopefully its happy ever after. But i wanted to ask a third party which i'm not paying for oppinions on the build idea, if there are any problems and if my future simple upgrade will fit inside the case in advance.

Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower Case
1000W Corsair HX Series Modular ATX2.2 PSU
Intel® 2nd Generation Core™ i5-2500K Processor (they OC this to 4.5ghz for nothing)
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced CPU Cooler
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 6990
MSI P67A-GD55 Intel P67 (REV B3) Socket 1155
1TB Samsung HD103SJ SpinPoint F3 SATA-II
*my other Samsung 1TB HD*
4GB Mushkin Blackline #996659B (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
Sony DVD/RW 24x

the future upgrade that i'm planning to do 6 months down the line when i have a little more money is to add a second 6990 for a bit of life extention when gaming for the future and i'll be relying on whats already in the case to cool everything including the second video card as like i said i'm not tech handy enough to add water cooling or anything later.

Will i go far on that i5 -2500k processor or do i need to get an i7 to not be wasting the other hardware? If theres nothing that anyone can see thats wrong with it it should be about £1261 plus delivery. The last thing i'm absolutely unsure about is monitors for my 3x1 landscape eyefinity setup each time i read an article about monitors it says things such as responce time and color contrast ratios are missleading and that you should get first hand testimonials from people who own the monitors which isnt the easyest thing to do just by browsing the web.

I think i'm looking for suggestions for three 1080p (thin bezel!) monitors with Mini-DisplayPorts to connect to the 6990 right? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## scubamp

I have two APPLE 27" LED CINEMA DISPLAYS and they are the main reason that I bought the 6990, because of it's 4 minidisplay ports, which the Apple monitors have built in. I will post no reviews here, but it is common knowledge that these monitors are very pricey, but BEAUTIFUL!!! With the educational discount, you can get them for 950 each. And 1080p is for NVIDIA people. The 6990 is optimized to run at 2560x1600, which the Apple monitors handle beautifully (2560x1440, or 1440p). I say if you are going to shell out close to a grand on a video card (after watercooling, of course), you can shell out on good monitors. For the love of God, please do not get any dell monitors or anything less than 27". Just my


----------



## Alex132

Apple LED Cinema Display = overpriced like hell.
Aint glossy screens supposed to be lower quality too?
Normal IPS beats it by a far way IIRC

I have only used the older ones, and they were highly overrated.


----------



## HiLuckyB

So my 3 24" 1080p screen's running at 5760x1080 is not worthy of a 6990? Really? I think your for getting Eyefinity.


----------



## tzillian

question, if a motherboard only say 3 way sli and 3 way crossfire can i still run 2 of these cards making it 4 way crossfire ?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


question, if a motherboard only say 3 way sli and 3 way crossfire can i still run 2 of these cards making it 4 way crossfire ?


if its a physical limitation then yes. If its a bios limitation then I'd say no?
But AMD/ATI doesn't have any bios limitations on any of their crossfire thingies AFAIK


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


question, if a motherboard only say 3 way sli and 3 way crossfire can i still run 2 of these cards making it 4 way crossfire ?


Yes, But if you have 3 GTX 580's I wouldn't go to 4 way Crossfire. 3 way SLI or 3 way Crossfire is where you should stop most of the time. Unless you running benchmarks most of the time, Or for epeen


----------



## Alex132

3 way 580 sli will be better than 4 crossfire 6990's
due to terrible scaling in quadfire/quadsli 
anything after triple gets really bad, heck even triple is pretty bad scaling


----------



## tzillian

not planning on switching, was just curious is all. thanks.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tzillian*


not planning on switching, was just curious is all. thanks.


Its all good, 580 3 way SLI is crazy power full


----------



## scubamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Apple LED Cinema Display = overpriced like hell.
Aint glossy screens supposed to be lower quality too?
Normal IPS beats it by a far way IIRC

I have only used the older ones, and they were highly overrated.


-I didn't say they were cheap, I included the price in my post. (fact)
-Glossy screens provide blacker blacks, greater contrast. (fact)
-Third point is an opinion and using a subjective opinion like (beats it by far) doesn't help answer the question.

He wanted to know which monitors would have mini displayports, so I offered my suggestions on the Apple LED because... I ACTUALLY HAVE THEM! I also cannot comment on the older ones because mine are the new ones (there were no old 27" LED CINEMA DISPLAYS) it is a new product.

Once again, just my









************************************************** ***

In other exciting news, I just received my full coverage KOOLANCE waterblock for the 6990! I dont know what the hell I'm doing though, as it doesnt include good instructions for a noob like myself and I've never installed a full coverage card before. I've posted about it here... http://www.overclock.net/ati/980189-...l#post12962636


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terrace*


Just like MrJack on page 38 i'm looking for some help, So i'm looking to replace my 3 year old PC (See Below!) with something a little newer, eyefinity seems like a neat idea although i think the bezels in anything other than a 3x1 landscape setup would annoy me, i'm also not very technical or lucky and anything i try to put together would quite likely break at my own fault and leave me with nothing so i'm using a website that will if you phone them let you put anything together from their website, they build it in a cable tidy way, give you a 1 year warranty and hopefully its happy ever after. But i wanted to ask a third party which i'm not paying for oppinions on the build idea, if there are any problems and if my future simple upgrade will fit inside the case in advance.

Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower Case 
1000W Corsair HX Series Modular ATX2.2 PSU
IntelÂ® 2nd Generation Coreâ„¢ i5-2500K Processor (they OC this to 4.5ghz for nothing)
Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced CPU Cooler
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 6990
MSI P67A-GD55 Intel P67 (REV B3) Socket 1155
1TB Samsung HD103SJ SpinPoint F3 SATA-II
*my other Samsung 1TB HD*
4GB Mushkin Blackline #996659B (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
Sony DVD/RW 24x

the future upgrade that i'm planning to do 6 months down the line when i have a little more money is to add a second 6990 for a bit of life extention when gaming for the future and i'll be relying on whats already in the case to cool everything including the second video card as like i said i'm not tech handy enough to add water cooling or anything later.

Will i go far on that i5 -2500k processor or do i need to get an i7 to not be wasting the other hardware? If theres nothing that anyone can see thats wrong with it it should be about Â£1261 plus delivery. The last thing i'm absolutely unsure about is monitors for my 3x1 landscape eyefinity setup each time i read an article about monitors it says things such as responce time and color contrast ratios are missleading and that you should get first hand testimonials from people who own the monitors which isnt the easyest thing to do just by browsing the web.

I think i'm looking for suggestions for three 1080p (thin bezel!) monitors with Mini-DisplayPorts to connect to the 6990 right? Thanks for any help in advance.


You don't need monitors with Mini-DisplayPorts, The 6990 comes with adapters for using 3 dvi monitors


----------



## Terrace

Thanks for the ideas so far guys, the reason i was going for the 5760x1080 resolution setup and one video card added at a time is because i'm spending alot of the money i am budgeting on the PC (for now) on the specs i listed on the last page, buying one 1920x1080 monitor at a time as i get the extra money was my cunning plan to solve my craving for a nice new PC in stages.

As for the main components i'm just waiting to see if someone mentions if a i5-2600k is fine for two 6990's as the end goal or if i really need to push for a i7 and ofcourse if two 6990's will fit in that case!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You don't need monitors with Mini-DisplayPorts, The 6990 comes with adapters for using 3 dvi monitors










That certainly broadens the amount of monitors that i could use! any recomendations on a thin bezel 1080p monitor?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terrace*


Thanks for the ideas so far guys, the reason i was going for the 5760x1080 resolution setup and one video card added at a time is because i'm spending alot of the money i am budgeting on the PC (for now) on the specs i listed on the last page, buying one 1920x1080 monitor at a time as i get the extra money was my cunning plan to solve my craving for a nice new PC in stages.

As for the main components i'm just waiting to see if someone mentions if a i5-2600k is fine for two 6990's as the end goal or if i really need to push for a i7 and ofcourse if two 6990's will fit in that case!

That certainly broadens the amount of monitors that i could use! any recomendations on a thin bezel 1080p monitor?


You are going to have to overclock the cpu no matter what you get. A i5-2500K at 4.5ghz should get the job done


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terrace*


That certainly broadens the amount of monitors that i could use! any recomendations on a thin bezel 1080p monitor?


I can't help with that. My bezels are big,







But it doesn't bug me that much


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12962751*
> -I didn't say they were cheap, I included the price in my post. (fact)
> -Glossy screens provide blacker blacks, greater contrast. (fact)
> -Third point is an opinion and using a subjective opinion like (beats it by far) doesn't help answer the question.
> 
> He wanted to know which monitors would have mini displayports, so I offered my suggestions on the Apple LED because... I ACTUALLY HAVE THEM! I also cannot comment on the older ones because mine are the new ones (there were no old 27" LED CINEMA DISPLAYS) it is a new product.
> 
> Once again, just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> In other exciting news, I just received my full coverage KOOLANCE waterblock for the 6990! I dont know what the hell I'm doing though, as it doesnt include good instructions for a noob like myself and I've never installed a full coverage card before. I've posted about it here... http://www.overclock.net/ati/980189-koolance-vid-ar699-arrived.html#post12962636


Reversing your argument "I ACTUALLY HAVE THEM" which monitors from DELL have you previously owned?

P.S. I have 3 DELL 2209WA and I like then very much it`s a different product and exactly by that you can`t generalize.


----------



## scubamp

do you have anything constructive to add to the 6990 owners club? if not i suggest you take your opinions elsewhere. lets not let this silly argument take up a couple pages of threads.

====================================

back on topic, i have managed to get the stock fancase off of the 6990 and am now working on getting the koolance block on. will report back soon!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12961632*
> 3 way 580 sli will be better than 4 crossfire 6990's
> due to terrible scaling in quadfire/quadsli
> anything after triple gets really bad, heck even triple is pretty bad scaling


You can't 4 way Crossfire 6990s, only two 6990s in Crossfire (4 GPUs). For comparison, it would be 3 way SLI 580s vs one 6990 + 6970 (3 GPUs total for each brand). The only difference is that you only need two PCIe slots for 3 way ATI setup, while you need 3 slots for Nvidia.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12964525*
> You can't 4 way Crossfire 6990s, only two 6990s in Crossfire (4 GPUs). For comparison, it would be 3 way SLI 580s vs one 6990 + 6970 (3 GPUs total for each brand). The only difference is that you only need two PCIe slots for 3 way ATI setup, while you need 3 slots for Nvidia.


2 6990's is 4 way Crossfire







, Because of the 2 gpu's on each card.

Edit: Nevermined I see he put 4 6990


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Im in - visiontek


----------



## xfachx

Quote:


> back on topic, i have managed to get the stock fancase off of the 6990 and am now working on getting the koolance block on. will report back soon!


I am having the same issue. Absolutely no documentation with this waterblock.







I just got all my parts finally so I am gonna start doing some backing up of the system now. Keep us updated or PM me if you have any tips man! Would sincerely appreciate it!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;12964601*
> Im in - visiontek


Pics or it diden't happen


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx;12964603*
> I am having the same issue. Absolutely no documentation with this waterblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got all my parts finally so I am gonna start doing some backing up of the system now. Keep us updated or PM me if you have any tips man! Would sincerely appreciate it!


I put these in scubamp's thread, They might help some.

http://youtu.be/4Nam-atLvis

http://youtu.be/C4ekxiBwI_g


----------



## Levesque

scubamp and xfachx

It's really easy to install waterblocks on GPUs. But the first is the worst. We are all scratching our heads the first time.







After that, they are all appoximately the same.









First advice. Take your time. Go look at some videos. Don't panic, and don't rush it. Take you time!

It's important to install the block fully, then removing it to check if the thermal-pads are making good contact. Really important, to see if there is a gap or bad contact, or a place that needs 2 pads instead of one, or 0.5mm more for example.

Here's what the Koolance VID-AR699 should look likes with thermal-pads on (don't forget to remove ALL the protective plastics on both sides of those!):










Last advice. Be sure not to bend the PCB by overtightening the screws. Use a ruler to check.

And at least you don't have those annoying EK stand-offs that you have to glue on the block!!!! I HATE those!


----------



## scubamp

what are the included screws/standoffs for?


----------



## xfachx

Thank you very much Levesque! That is definitely going to help. I have the stock heatsink and fan removed. Starting up with cleaning and then applying those pads.


----------



## scubamp

So the standoffs and screws are for the 4 holes that don't have a home on the waterblock, so you can secure the backplate to the card properly.

Install time...gotta figure out how to drain my loop without killing my machine :s


----------



## scubamp

Finally finished about an hour ago, had to reroute the water loop... Able to overclock the gpu cores to 980mhz and mem to 1475mhz, with 10% power increase. Too late to do any more testing...card runs about 32C idle now, I think that's about a 20C savings, I don't quite remember. So far, very pleased with koolance block and will report more tomorrow!


----------



## Levesque

Great job scubamp.

But your idle temp seems a bit high. Do you have enough rad surface to cool it? Those temps looks a bit like you're overburdening your loop. What are you using? What's the component of your loop (res, rad, pump)? You probably need more rad surface and/or fan/faster fan speed. A single triple rad is not enough IMHO... But you should be ok.

Also, what's your room ambient temp? And can you measure the temp of the water in that loop (put a thermometer directly in your res) with a sensor or something?

For exemple, my 5970 at 1000/1200 idle temp is 24 celsius, and max with Furmark is 39-40 celsius.







So you should be lower a little bit. But you should be fine.

Did you double check that all the thermal pads were doing good contact everywhere?

Now find your max stable overclock with Afterburner. Raise your voltage to 1.25v first, and check all your temp (core and VRMs) with Furmark for at least 1 hour. If everything is fine, try 1.3v max. Then start raising your speed until you find your sweet spot.

Then play some games for 2 or 3 days. If everything is stable, flash your 6990 OC BIOS with RBE and input your max stable settings.

You need to change only a single voltage by pressing the ''GPU registers'' button: VID 4, from 1.175v to the voltage you need. And changing your speed in Clock Info 00 only .

No need to use Afterburner.







And don't forget to save your stock OC BIOS BEFORE trying to flash it!

Arrrggh. My waterblock will only be here wednesday. It's like Canada is at the end of the world. %$?&*! UPS. Koolance could at least let us choose another courier then those crooks... UPS usually charge me another 80$ at the door for ''brokage/border fees''. Sigh. Crooks.









Oups. I just noticed your case, an HAF X. So I can help you, since I have an HAF 932 for my second comp at home with my 5970+5870 inside. With a triple 120 and a 140mm rad, my temps are under 25 celsius idle and 40 celsius at full load, with an i7 920 at 4.

You should put a 140mm rad with 2X120mm fans in push/pull like a did. There is enough place in there, trust me. Look here! You can easily do it.










2X120mm with 140 to 120mm adaptors on a 140mm rad.










And adding another rad in your loop is more fun! LOL! You will get better. I can rinse, put another rad in my loop, a new waterblock, and refill, in less then 10 minutes.









Really important! *Did you rinse your Koolance block like crazy before using it?* Koolance blocks often have oil/grease residue from milling in there, and you can't see it. So you need to rinse them with boiling hot water alot of times to be sure they are really clean. Rr else, this will spred in your loop...









I usually let them sit for 1 hour with boiling hot water, and then rising them 4-5 times with vigourous shake with boiling water, and then 3-4 rinse/vigourous shaking with distilled water, before using them.

But I'M really anal, and usually disassemble ALL my blocks before using them, to check them and be sure there is no nasty surprise in there...


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

<- wants, but can't haz one







Will just settle on a 5970 to crossfire with, once I find a 4Gb at a decent price. Needs moar PSU! Congrats to you all though


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 13 SpeedShop;12970572*
> <- wants, but can't haz one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will just settle on a 5970 to crossfire with, once I find a 4Gb at a decent price. Needs moar PSU! Congrats to you all though


If that's the psu in your sig, then it's more than enough for a 5970 + 5870.


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12970543*
> Great job scubamp.
> 
> But your idle temp seems a bit high. Do you have enough rad surface to cool it? Those temps looks a bit like you're overburdening your loop. What are you using? What's the component of your loop (res, rad, pump)? You probably need more rad surface and/or fan/faster fan speed. A single triple rad is not enough IMHO... But you should be ok.
> 
> Also, what's your room ambient temp? And can you measure the temp of the water in that loop (put a thermometer directly in your res) with a sensor or something?
> 
> For exemple, my 5970 at 1000/1200 idle temp is 24 celsius, and max with Furmark is 39-40 celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you should be lower a little bit. But you should be fine.
> 
> Did you double check that all the thermal pads were doing good contact everywhere?
> 
> Now find your max stable overclock with Afterburner. Raise your voltage to 1.25v first, and check all your temp (core and VRMs) with Furmark for at least 1 hour. If everything is fine, try 1.3v max. Then start raising your speed until you find your sweet spot.
> 
> Then play some games for 2 or 3 days. If everything is stable, flash your 6990 OC BIOS with RBE and input your max stable settings.
> 
> You need to change only a single voltage by pressing the ''GPU registers'' button: VID 4, from 1.175v to the voltage you need. And changing your speed in Clock Info 00 only .
> 
> No need to use Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget to save your stock OC BIOS BEFORE trying to flash it!
> 
> Arrrggh. My waterblock will only be here wednesday. It's like Canada is at the end of the world. %$?&*! UPS. Koolance could at least let us choose another courier then those crooks... UPS usually charge me another 80$ at the door for ''brokage/border fees''. Sigh. Crooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oups. I just noticed your case, an HAF X. So I can help you, since I have an HAF 932 for my second comp at home with my 5970+5870 inside. With a triple 120 and a 140mm rad, my temps are under 25 celsius idle and 40 celsius at full load, with an i7 920 at 4.
> 
> You should put a 140mm rad with 2X120mm fans in push/pull like a did. There is enough place in there, trust me. Look here! You can easily do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X120mm with 140 to 120mm adaptors on a 140mm rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And adding another rad in your loop is more fun! LOL! You will get better. I can rinse, put another rad in my loop, a new waterblock, and refill, in less then 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really important! *Did you rinse your Koolance block like crazy before using it?* Koolance blocks often have oil/grease residue from milling in there, and you can't see it. So you need to rinse them with boiling hot water alot of times to be sure they are really clean. Rr else, this will spred in your loop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually let them sit for 1 hour with boiling hot water, and then rising them 4-5 times with vigourous shake with boiling water, and then 3-4 rinse/vigourous shaking with distilled water, before using them.
> 
> But I'M really anal, and usually disassemble ALL my blocks before using them, to check them and be sure there is no nasty surprise in there...


Hey thanks for the response. So yes I do have a 360 and a 120 in my loop, please click my build log in my sig for details on it. My ambient is now 22C, and my water is 23C in the reservoir.

I've never used Afterburner, Furmark, or RBE so I will download those today And work on your suggestions of finding a stable OC.

Finally, no, I didn't clean the block that vigorously; but I did rinse it. Nothing special waiting inside for me, and my water looks nice and clean so I'm sure it's fine. Once again, thanks for the tips and I will post some results soon!


----------



## Levesque

Don't forget to disable ''ULPS'' in your registry, or Afterburner will crash. Just Google ''ULPS''.

And before using Radeon Bios Editor, please read, read, and read again. And read some tutorials on that before flashing your BIOS. Did I told you to read before using RBE?









Here's a good read about RBE on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/ati/752142-updated-modify-your-ati-bios-using.html

Take your time, and have fun.


----------



## scubamp

cool thanks, so I started using afterburner before i read your post, and ULPS hasnt been a factor yet, as I've managed to use the program with no problems, but I will go ahead and disable it anyways if you suggest. Also, what settings should i run furmark with? i basically maxed out my display resolution (2560x1440), turned AA off, and put it in full screen. when overclocked to 930MHz and voltage to 1.25, memory to 1400MHz, it ran for an hour with max temp going to 55C. still idling at around 33C or so. I am considering rearranging my loop because my 120 rad feels warm to the touch, due to it being directly after the 6990. I think the 6990 actually makes much more heat than my cpu, even when OC to 5.3MHz at 1.5v, the loop never actually got warm. now when running furmark at the above mentioned settings, the water is quite warm. I have to run out to the bank but when i return i will run furmark again perhaps a bit higher clock/voltage and measure the water temperature


----------



## HiLuckyB

I plan on running my loop Rez/Pump - RX360 - CPU - RX120 - 6990 - Rez/Pump. It sounds like your 120 rad can't take the heat of the 6990.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Don't forget to disable ''ULPS'' in your registry, or Afterburner will crash. Just Google ''ULPS''.

And before using Radeon Bios Editor, please read, read, and read again. And read some tutorials on that before flashing your BIOS. Did I told you to read before using RBE?









Here's a good read about RBE on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/ati/752142-...ios-using.html

Take your time, and have fun.


I loaded 11.4 preview drivers from March 29 and didn't have Afterburner crash when using it. Is there some specific you do in Afterburner that make it crash? I've done the ULPS disable before, but not on my 6990 install. I see the second GPU turn off, but it does come on when gaming, or benching. I know this card gets real toasty on Furmark.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12973311*
> cool thanks, so I started using afterburner before i read your post, and ULPS hasnt been a factor yet, as I've managed to use the program with no problems, but I will go ahead and disable it anyways if you suggest. Also, what settings should i run furmark with? i basically maxed out my display resolution (2560x1440), turned AA off, and put it in full screen. when overclocked to 930MHz and voltage to 1.25, memory to 1400MHz, it ran for an hour with max temp going to 55C. still idling at around 33C or so. I am considering rearranging my loop because my 120 rad feels warm to the touch, due to it being directly after the 6990. I think the 6990 actually makes much more heat than my cpu, even when OC to 5.3MHz at 1.5v, the loop never actually got warm. now when running furmark at the above mentioned settings, the water is quite warm. I have to run out to the bank but when i return i will run furmark again perhaps a bit higher clock/voltage and measure the water temperature


I've ran my loop CPU to two GPUs and 31-33 idle with 55 load sounds about right IMO.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12973311*
> when overclocked to 930MHz and voltage to 1.25, memory to 1400MHz, it ran for an hour with max temp going to 55C. still idling at around 33C or so.


Your temps are perfectly fine, but VRMs temps are more important here then the cores temps. You need the latest GPU-Z, and go on the sensor page to check those temps with Furmark running. They will be alot higher then 55 celsius, you will see. Those are the limiting values for your OC. And the weak point of the 590 that everyone is talking about.









Also, 1400 on the 6990/6970 is often getting in the range of VRAM error correction, and sometimes slower then 1350. Alot of people that bench both sppeds have noticed that 1400 is often SLOWER then 1350... 1400-1500 is for e-peen only. I would lower the RAM speed to 1350, and try pushing your core clock ALOT more instead.









With a waterblock, you can go to 1.3v no problem. But don't go higher. Then, try raising the cores speed by 20 each time with Furmark working in the background. When you start seeing artifacts/flashing, lower your core clock by 5-10, or until the artifacts ''disappear'' or stop happening.

But before doing that, you have to monitor your VRMs temps closely with GPU-Z. If they go near or over 100 celsius, you have to back down a bit.

You also have to monitor the activity with Afterburner sensors, because you can potentially reach a TDP value where AMD throttling start to kick in. It's really important to watch for that also. ***Throttling onlky occurs on non-OC BIOS 1, and there is no limit no throttling on OC BIOS! So be careful!**

I know. Alot of things to check, but it's not that difficult.







Both you and your 6990 will live happily after.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12973311*
> now when running furmark at the above mentioned settings, the water is quite warm.


The important point here is the delta: difference between air in (ambiant) and water temp in your loop. With a CPU, we want a delta of 5 or 10 max. But with a GPU, it's alot less important, and could easily live with a higher delta. The delta is in fact alot more important for a CPU then it is for a GPU.


----------



## Levesque

Sorry about ULPS. Afterburner is often crashing when there is 2 cards like I have in my tri-Fire set-up. I think 1 6990 will be ok then.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12973855*
> Sorry about ULPS. Afterburner is often crashing when there is 2 cards like I have in my tri-Fire set-up. I think 1 6990 will be ok then.


My 3 5770's work fine with Afterburner. Seems the new drivers and afterburner work better then it used to with ULPS on


----------



## Levesque

LOL! I'm so used to see it not working, that I always disable ULPS without even checking if it's still valid to do it or not.









That's because I almost never use Afterburner. I use it 2 or 3 days to find my max stable OC, then I flash my BIOS. So I'm not really ''up-to-date'' with Afterburner.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## scubamp

i can't measure VRM in GPU-Z 0.5.2 on the 6990. this is what i have...


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Hey guys,

Just wondering, does the "ausum" switch actually do anything other than bump the default clocks? I seem to overclock just fine 1.25v @1000 core without it using ab.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;12975236*
> i can't measure VRM in GPU-Z 0.5.2 on the 6990. this is what i have...


Im pretty sure its one of the GPU temps.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12973783*
> Also, 1400 on the 6990/6970 is often getting in the range of VRAM error correction, and sometimes slower then 1350. Alot of people that bench both sppeds have noticed that 1400 is often SLOWER then 1350... 1400-1500 is for e-peen only. I would lower the RAM speed to 1350, and try pushing your core clock ALOT more instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a waterblock, you can go to 1.3v no problem. But don't go higher. Then, try raising the cores speed by 20 each time with Furmark working in the background. When you start seeing artifacts/flashing, lower your core clock by 5-10, or until the artifacts ''disappear'' or stop happening.
> 
> But before doing that, you have to monitor your VRMs temps closely with GPU-Z. If they go near or over 100 celsius, you have to back down a bit.
> 
> The important point here is the delta: difference between air in (ambiant) and water temp in your loop. With a CPU, we want a delta of 5 or 10 max. But with a GPU, it's alot less important, and could easily live with a higher delta. The delta is in fact alot more important for a CPU then it is for a GPU.


Ive had 950/1450 (93o on air) stable and 3Dmark11 of 13808, will try 1350 & see if n e higher.

with water cooling, ok its official Ive decided to do it mainly due to noise. critique my proposed purchases please! - all I need is waterblocks for CPu & VGA cards, pump, res, radiator, tubing, 1/4 nozzles, cross fire nozzles for 2-3 bay slots, and coolant. right?

& what about those all in one pump res and led display that fit all into a optical drive bay slot? are they too small to do a big system ?

Koolance hd6990 waterblock, Koolance hd6970 waterblock, & Swifttech H20-220 'edge' liquid cooling kit... anything else I should get? water additive for the kit coolant? also how I get the liquid in tubing to glow? thnks!! will post lots of questions on installation when doing it! never taken a graphics card apart b4


----------



## anand00x

Just got my VisionTek 6990. Now just waiting on my Revo 120GB SSD & Asus Maximus (ETA April 15th).


----------



## HiLuckyB

Everyone's getting there 6990's, And im still waiting for amazon to get my XFX 6990 back in stock








This is what I get for trying to save alittle money


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Im really confused about buying a setup, threading adaptors, clamps, pipe nozzles, tube nozzles?.. which one do I need? or all ??


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Im really confused about buying a setup, threading adaptors, clamps, pipe nozzles, tube nozzles?.. which one do I need? or all ??


I would say go look at the XSPC Rasa 750 kit. I hope you can fit a RX360 size Rad somewhere on or in your case, Because that setup is going to make some heat







Watercooling take's some work to get setup, But can be great once its setup right







http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post11546996


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


Hey guys,

Just wondering, does the "ausum" switch actually do anything other than bump the default clocks? I seem to overclock just fine 1.25v @1000 core without it using ab.


You should use the AUSUM switch, because on BIOS 1, you will have throttling because of PowerTune!

***Really important read for everyone here**** This is well explained in Anand 6990 review, for those that want to read more about TDP, throttling, Powertune, and differences between BIOS 1 and BIOS 2 on the 6990.

*BIOS 1 (default BIOS, non-OC) = TDP limit of 375W, and THROTTLING with PowerTune will occur if you go over that*. There is automatic throttling that will kick in in Furmark, or if you go over the max TDP.

*BIOS 2 (AUSUM or OC BIOS) = NO TDP LIMIT = NO THROTTLING = NO POWERTUNE!* Major difference! So be really careful if you try to OC. Don't go over 1.3v and with a waterblock only.

So don't raise your voltage too much with stock air cooler or you will burn your card to dust! Just do this with a waterblock! Anand were able to reach a TDP of around 675w on OC BIOS!!!!!!

And that's a big advantage compared to the Nvidia 590, since that Nvidia card is full of OCP and throttling, even in games, at driver levels.









MUST read before you OC that card!







Thread starter, you should put those links and pics in the first post!

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4209/a...le-card-king/4

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4209/a...e-card-king/18


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Don't you find it irritating with such a large loop in such a small case?

Well played to you though, it looks very nice.


----------



## 161029

Does anybody here have a VisionTek 6990?


----------



## Levesque

3WYXFIRE.

Kit are not really good. You should really buy parts separately.

And go with compression fittings everywhere. It's alot easier to use then trying to turn the screw on those worm clamps in tight space. Believe me.

With you system, you should try to get at least 2 triple 120 rads. I don't know the case you are using, so I don't know if you have the space. Post some pics so I can help you.

Also. NO ADDITIVES! Plain distilled water with PT-Nuke and a 99.99% pure silver wire or Killcoil is the best solution. Don't put colorant or additives in there!

The best pumps are MCP655 or MCP350 or MCP35x (top included). 1 MCP655 with an EK X-Top rev 2 would be enough for an OC i7 920 or 2600K and 2 graphic crads. No problems there. Plus one reservoir and around 10 feet of tubing.

Don't buy a ''kit''.







Instead, for a really good start, and good for years, something like that would be good:

-EK Supreme HF Rev2 is the BEST CPU block on the market. Buy that one.








-2X Swiftech MCR320 (cheap and REALLY good!) Don't buy overcharged/hyped rads that are not better, and give you only 0.5 celsius of difference...







. Or a Swiftech with reservoir included.
-6X Gentle Typhoon 120mm AP-15 (1850rpm). Or any good fans you already have.
-1x MCP655 pump is enough. Buy the one with speed adjustments, not the fix speed one!
-EK-D5 X-TOP G1/4 Rev.2 (or any other aftermarket top you prefer)
-1 Reservoir (your choice)
-Crossfire/SLI VID connectors kit G1/4 (around 8-9$)
-10-15 feet of tubing 1/2 ID 3/4 OD
-Distilled water (cheap at Wal-Mart), 1 Killcoil for the res + PT-Nuke
-Fan controllers with sensors (lots of choices, so you have to choose one)
-Compression fittings G1/4, and 4 x 45 degress ''just in case''. Probably around 12 fittings total for that system.
-And any special adapter that you need depending on the res you choose. For exemple, a male-male adapter between the pump-top and the res.

And then you are good to go for years. I'm watercoolling since 4-5 years already, and the first time, you are sweating, afraid of leaks, etc. But after that, it's really easy. Had a single leak once because I didn't take my time. But since then, I'm leak free.

For the first time, just built an outside small loop with everything connected, outside your computer and leak test it. Then transfer it in your case, but don't start the system. Just leak test it there for hours. then you can start the system if everything is fine. Don't forget to rinse all your parts well with boiling water 3-4 times, and then with distilled water before using them.

If you have questions, fell free to ask. I have a day off today.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

when connecting two waterblocks 6970 6990, you need to plug up one hole on both plates right? then the other one is for the tubing and you connect a 1/4 plug with a smaller end and two ribbed circles thats for the tubing right? and then a clamp goes over that? how come on most systems I dont see a clamp but a solid metal round adaptor? how does go on and connect? and do you use the same connections for the rad/pumps/res? why isnt there clear information on EKs or Koolancces websites regarding this? Ive looked everywhere cant find the answers, they either sell 2 or 3 kits that dont do what you need it to, or they sell 100 different fittings and nozzles to confuse the hell out of you and they dont even say where they go or what they connect to.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


3WYXFIRE.
If you have questions, fell free to ask. I have a day off today.










thanks for that, I have not enough room in my case for a 2 x 14cm rad, so it will have to go on the outside.

I was thinking of keeping my H70 on the cpu and just WC the video cards.

I thought this http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=963 would be enough for 2 cards? the graph says with ambient temp of 25o and pump speed of about 8L per min it should cool 1000w.

Thanks for the advice with the fittings, thats the most confusing. So I just need this http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=520 and thats it for the connections? one for each connection right? two for rad two for pump and two for cards?

and do I need two of these http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=474 to plug up one hole on each block?

what about one of these, http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=280, would this be enough to cool two cards? and are you sure I dont just need 1 x 2x14cm rad? 
did that make sense? I mean one - 2x14cm Radiator, would that be enough to cool a 6990 and 6970?

and also where can I mount the rad as my monitor cable comes out about 2 inches from the back of the case the radiator would get in the way. maybe on top? in an enclosure?

aaarrggh this is making me want to back out. if watercooling been around for so long you think it would be easier to get into.


----------



## trivium nate

is this card better than sli 480?s performance wise and does it run cooler? Are the fans loud? I've never had an ATI card before I don't have one but was just wondering what everyone thinks of this beast!what brand is the best to get?Will this fit in a mid tower CM690?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


I was thinking of keeping my H70 on the cpu and just WC the video cards.


Good idea.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


I thought this http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=963 would be enough for 2 cards? the graph says with ambient temp of 25o and pump speed of about 8L per min it should cool 1000w.


Yes, it should be enough with good fans turning at 1600-1800 rpm.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Thanks for the advice with the fittings, thats the most confusing. So I just need this http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=520 and thats it for the connections? one for each connection right? two for rad two for pump and two for cards?


No. Those are 3/8 fittings. You need G1/4 fittings and 1/2 tubings.







Be careful to buy the good ones!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


and do I need two of these http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=474 to plug up one hole on each block?


No. Don't buy those. They are already included with your waterblocks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


what about one of these, http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=280, would this be enough to cool two cards?


Don't buy this. It's overpriced. You can buy an MCP655 + single bay reservoir + EK X-Top for MCP 655 for alot less, and it will be better.









And you don,t need to go all Koolance. You can mix fittings no problems. I use Bitspower, EK and Feser fittings in my system.

Exemple:

Cheap bay reservoir. I have one like that.

http://www.directcanada.com/products...nufacture=XSPC Asia Co. Ltd.

Or this. Swiftech MCRES-Micro

http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.p...roducts_id=293

Pump MCP655.

http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.p...roducts_id=288

X-Top for that pump.

http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.p...roducts_id=313

And the Crossfire connectors.

http://www.dazmode.com/store/index.p...roducts_id=883










Good exemple of fan controller + sensor.

http://www.directcanada.com/products...facture=SCYTHE

Don't buy Koolance only. Bitspower, EK, Swiftech and Feser are all making good fittings and accessories also.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


No. Those are 3/8 fittings. You need G1/4 fittings and 1/2 tubings.







Be careful to buy the good ones!


r u sure? it says G1/4 in description. Yes the tubing will be 1/2" outside diameter, 3/8" internal diamter.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Don't buy this. It's overpriced. You can buy an MCP655 + single bay reservoir + EK X-Top for MCP 655 for alot less, and it will be better.










I have no choice, I have only one slot left, and no other room anywhere else for anything. Im mounting the RAD on top of case in a 'raiser' enclosure.









thanks 4 all ur help, I have decided to order the below items-

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=634
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=873
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=171
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=280
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=2021
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=1117
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roducts_id=638
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roducts_id=489
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roducts_id=397 (3 pairs)
http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...product_id=395

final thoughts on this setup? keeping H70 for cpu. (It doesnt go above 68o in prime anyway OC'd to 4.7)


----------



## Levesque

New case maybe?









If you are going to watercool, you should do it all the way. After spending all that money on watercoolling, why not simply buy a bigger case?









I see G1/4 connections on your blocks, res and rads. So why the 3/8 fittings and 3/8 tubing? Wrong ones. You need G1/4 fittings and 1/2 tubing with those blocks, rad and res you want to buy.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


New case maybe?









If you are going to watercool, you should do it all the way. After spending all that money on watercoolling, why not simply buy a bigger case?










I see G1/4 connections on your blocks, res and rads. So why the 3/8 fittings and 3/8 tubing? Wrong ones. You need G1/4 fittings and 1/2 tubing with those blocks, rad and res you want to buy.


Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, 1ft/30.5cm [*ID*: 10mm (*3/8*"); *OD*: 13mm (*1/2*")]

i dont think im skimping, $750 on water setup? just buyin an all in one pump res in 5.25 bay slot and mounting rad outside (which has to keep better temps than inside right?). besides I realy like my case


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12983145*
> Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, 1ft/30.5cm [*ID*: 10mm (*3/8*"); *OD*: 13mm (*1/2*")]


Exactly. Wrong tubing. You need ID 1/2 OD 3/4 to go with G1/4 fittings, and G1/4 holes on your parts.

So, 1/2 ID tubing, G1/4 fittings.


----------



## ezveedub

Just to add some water cooling tips or info:

First off, most will need a bigger case to water cool effectively. A HAF 932 or X will work, but IMO, the 932 has more room in the top. With that case, you can run a XSPC RASA RX360 kit, but if you want to do just the GPUs, then get the parts separately, as you won't need the RASA CPU block. I've run CPU and two GPUs on my RX360 kit, but not 3 GPUs and that is a bit much. As for linking the blocks, there are several ways. Most just and run them in series or serial connection. I cannot say 100% that this is true, but I contacted EK and they said their 6990 block and 6970 block align so using their SLI bridge connector is supposed to work fine. I have my EK 6990 block on backorder right now and may pick up a 6970 and add it with EK waterblock soon since I already have a EK parallel link block now, but this is all along with moving into a Case Labs M8 case with 2 RX360 radiators this week. There is a XSPC RASA water cooling thread if you want to check in there and see what the loops look like.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/882408-official-xspc-rasa-750-rs-rx120.html

As for tubing-you match the tubing ID to the barb or compression fitting used. Some use 7/16" ID tubing on 1/2" barbs with no clamps. If you use 1/2" ID tubing on 1/2" barbs, you need clamps. As for compression, they must match ID and OD of the tubing. Most use 1/2"ID-3/4"OD tubing with compression fittings (make sure the fitting specifies the ID and OD sizes for the tubing to use, or it will not fir or leak)


----------



## Alex132

*cough* 800D *cough*


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12985130*
> *cough* 800D *cough*


Too small and needs modding. 800D is soooo yesterday


----------



## HiLuckyB

This is why I went with the XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 kit, Because there alot to learn before you can just put a custom loop together


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12985379*
> This is why I went with the XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 kit, Because there alot to learn before you can just put a custom loop together


Nice! I don't think you can pull that off in the HAF-X. The roof line is too low, unless you go with a pull fan setup on the top of the case.

Just for some who don't know, the Case Labs M8 case can hold 3 RX360 radiators. That's enough for CPU and 2 6990s on water.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12985430*
> Nice! I don't think you can pull that off in the HAF-X. The roof line is too low, unless you go with a pull fan setup on the top of the case.
> 
> Just for some who don't know, the Case Labs M8 case can hold 3 RX360 radiators. That's enough for CPU and 2 6990s on water.


3 RX360 is enough for more then 2 6990


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12985541*
> 3 RX360 is enough for more then 2 6990


I think its just right








Its only cooling 5 units, a CPU and 4 GPUs


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12985200*
> Too small and needs modding. 800D is soooo yesterday


>too small
>you suggested 932
>800D is one of the largest cases around

right.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12986567*
> >too small
> >you suggested 932
> >800D is one of the largest cases around
> 
> right.


It's large, but not as simple to install a RX360 system into. The roof is closer to the mobo area like the HAF-X making it a tighter install and it costs $100+ than the 932. The only advantage with the 800D is the floor space, which can hold a 120 rad, but so can a 932, but at the 140mm fan at the rear. To install a 240 rad in the floor of a 800D like all these custom water cases show, you have to give up the lower HDD slots and cut out the framing to get the 240 rad in. This is a bit much for someone who wants to watercool on a budget somewhat.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12986838*
> It's large, but not as simple to install a RX360 system into. The roof is closer to the mobo area like the HAF-X making it a tighter install and it costs $100+ than the 932. The only advantage with the 800D is the floor space, which can hold a 120 rad, but so can a 932, but at the 140mm fan at the rear. To install a 240 rad in the floor of a 800D like all these custom water cases show, you have to give up the lower HDD slots and cut out the framing to get the 240 rad in. This is a bit much for someone who wants to watercool on a budget somewhat.


Well someone who would buy an 800D and 6990 doesn't really worry about budget me thinks


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12986861*
> Well someone who would buy an 800D and 6990 doesn't really worry about budget me thinks


I do







That's why I ordered my 6990 from amazon to save as much as I could


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12986916*
> I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I ordered my 6990 from amazon to save as much as I could


But then why did you spend $30 more for blue LED's on your HAF 932


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12986962*
> But then why did you spend $30 more for blue LED's on your HAF 932


I diden't, I got it when it was the same price as the Red 932. I save money where I can


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12987001*
> I diden't, I got it when it was the same price as the Red 932. I save money where I can


that's why you got the 6990









and an i7 875k









XD I'm just having fun, I also gotta budget cut ya know :/
But for me I would easily sacrifice 5'c for amazing looks (Antec 900 to 800D)

Hate that beigey-silvery interior as well


----------



## HiLuckyB

Anyway I thought this was a 6990 club, We went to watercooling and then to case's









Still waiting for my 6990







Amazon is telling me delivery estimate: April 12 - April 28. I really hope its before April 28 that's my birthday


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12986861*
> Well someone who would buy an 800D and 6990 doesn't really worry about budget me thinks


I guess you not getting the point. You can spend all the money you want, but your gonna have more work to do with Corsair 800D.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12987102*
> I guess you not getting the point. You can spend all the money you want, but your gonna have more work to do with Corsair 800D.


TJO7 or TJ11 or w/e the new one is called is better yes.
But RX360 rad at the top is perfect for any CPU cooling.
More would require another rad but hey then go TJsomething :3
Not saying the 800D is the best case, just saying it is perfect for some people.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12987029*
> that's why you got the 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an i7 875k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD I'm just having fun, I also gotta budget cut ya know :/
> But for me I would easily sacrifice 5'c for amazing looks (Antec 900 to 800D)
> 
> Hate that beigey-silvery interior as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12987134*
> TJO7 or TJ11 or w/e the new one is called is better yes.
> But RX360 rad at the top is perfect for any CPU cooling.
> More would require another rad but hey then go TJsomething :3
> Not saying the 800D is the best case, just saying it is perfect for some people.


Dude, this is the HD6990 thread. We're not worried about cases.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;12987029*
> that's why you got the 6990, And an i7 875k


I started with a i5 750, But I wanted more







So I found a i7 875K for the same price at a i7 860, And I got a good cpu it has 4.5GHz in it around 1.4v, But I haven't put time into overclocking it to there









Same thing with the 6990. I wan't to do Eyefinity so I found the best price on a 6990 I could right now









My watercooling was just because I could







Its all good


----------



## ezveedub

Anybody benchmark their 6990 yet? Any issues or bugs?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12987143*
> Dude, this is the HD6990 thread. We're not worried about cases.


''Case'' closed.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12983730*
> Exactly. Wrong tubing. You need ID 1/2 OD 3/4 to go with G1/4 fittings, and G1/4 holes on your parts.
> 
> So, 1/2 ID tubing, G1/4 fittings.


Nozzles -

"One pair of nozzles for 3/8" (10mm) ID, 1/2" (13mm) OD tubing. *G 1/4 BSP threaded*. Nickel-plated brass with compression fitting and gasket."

Tubing -

"Clear UV-reactive PVC tubing: 10mm (3/8") internal diameter, 13mm (1/2") external diameter."

Seems ID 3/8 comes in G 1/4 threading. You are not helping me lol are you just confused or is something Im missing?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12988930*
> Nozzles -
> 
> "One pair of nozzles for 3/8" (10mm) ID, 1/2" (13mm) OD tubing. *G 1/4 BSP threaded*. Nickel-plated brass with compression fitting and gasket."
> 
> Tubing -
> 
> "Clear UV-reactive PVC tubing: 10mm (3/8") internal diameter, 13mm (1/2") external diameter."
> 
> Seems ID 3/8 comes in G 1/4 threading. You are not helping me lol are you just confused or is something Im missing?


This is what im using. It let's you run with out clamps









G1/4 Barb to 1/2" Fitting http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-G1-4-Barb-to-1-2-Fitting-pr-4137.html

PrimoFlex Pro LRT UV Blue Tubing - 7/16in. ID X 5/8in. OD http://www.jab-tech.com/PrimoFlex-Pro-LRT-UV-Blue-Tubing-7-16in.-ID-X-5-8in.-OD-pr-4426.html


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12982788*
> r u sure? it says G1/4 in description. Yes the tubing will be 1/2" outside diameter, 3/8" internal diamter.
> 
> I have no choice, I have only one slot left, and no other room anywhere else for anything. Im mounting the RAD on top of case in a 'raiser' enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks 4 all ur help, I have decided to order the below items-
> 
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=634
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=873
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=171
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=280
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=2021
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=1117
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?products_id=638
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?products_id=489
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?products_id=397 (3 pairs)
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=395
> 
> final thoughts on this setup? keeping H70 for cpu. (It doesnt go above 68o in prime anyway OC'd to 4.7)


How are you going to connect the GPU blocks in the cooling system? In series with 90 deg adapters? I'm sure the block's ports will not align straight from the 6990 block to 6970 block looking at the pictures. Hard to tell without having them in your hand or installed.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


How are you going to connect the GPU blocks in the cooling system? In series with 90 deg adapters? I'm sure the block's ports will not align straight from the 6990 block to 6970 block looking at the pictures. Hard to tell without having them in your hand or installed.


I doubt koolance would change the positions of the connections for the 69XX series waterblocks.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


I doubt koolance would change the positions of the connections for the 69XX series waterblocks.


As long as one of the ports align, you can use a straight connection between the two blocks


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


As long as one of the ports align, you can use a straight connection between the two blocks


I assume they do... makes no sense if it didnt, then u could only crossfire it with another 6990 when AMD make the whole 69XX compati... will check/


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

the holes dont line up. cant connect 6990 and 6970 waterblocks without a bunch other angled connectors cant be bothered just guna buy another 6990. problem solved.

will a 700W heat disapating water system be enough for just 2 x 6990's ?? (no cpu)

6970 4 sale, 3 weeks old.

or, I could just buy EK blocks.. they line up.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12994022*
> the holes dont line up. cant connect 6990 and 6970 waterblocks without a bunch other angled connectors cant be bothered just guna buy another 6990. problem solved.
> 
> will a 700W heat disapating water system be enough for just 2 x 6990's ?? (no cpu)
> 
> 6970 4 sale, 3 weeks old.


I think it will run cooler on water than on air alone.
I'm interested in the 6970.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12994109*
> I think it will run cooler on water than on air alone.
> I'm interested in the 6970.


cool thanks


----------



## Levesque

Strange. My EK-5970 and EK-5870 had 2 holes lined-up to connect it directly with a straight connector. And EK confirmed that 2 holes will also line-up on their EK-6990 and EK-6970 to do a straight connection.

I'm really surprised if Koolance wouldn't do the same with the 6990+6970. Strange.

Like on my 2nd system. Look at the metal connector between my EK-5970 and my EK-5870 here. 2 holes do line-up:


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12994330*
> Strange. My EK-5970 and EK-5870 had 2 holes lined-up to connect it directly with a straight connector. And EK confirmed that 2 holes will also line-up on their EK-6990 and EK-6970 to do a straight connection.
> 
> I'm really surprised if Koolance wouldn't do the same with the 6990+6970. Strange.
> 
> Like on my 2nd system. Look at the metal connector between my EK-5970 and my EK-5870 here. 2 holes do line-up:


"the 6990 and 6970 Koolance blocks do not have matching connector spacing. However you can use them in a crossfire configuration using angled fittings and as long as your motherboard has sufficient space between the PCI-E slots"

some koolance distributor.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12994355*
> "the 6990 and 6970 Koolance blocks do not have matching connector spacing. However you can use them in a crossfire configuration using angled fittings and as long as your motherboard has sufficient space between the PCI-E slots"
> 
> some koolance distributor.


Pretty stupid omission IMHO. But it's really easy to use 2 short barb fittings and just put short tubing between the 2, instead of a hard piece of metal.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12994799*
> Pretty stupid omission IMHO. But it's really easy to use 2 short barb fittings and just put short tubing between the 2, instead of a hard piece of metal.


Yeah... Back to the drawing board again with this order. This is taking days to get enough inormation to place one order lol! After this no more spending on pc for 2 years! Promise! I have to!

Compression nozzles should work also right? Not just barbs tonconnect the 2 wateblocks?..


----------



## Levesque

For those interested, EK-6990 waterblocks are for sale now on EK site.









http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-fc6990-nickel.html

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-fc6990-acetal-nickel.html


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

just ordered

VID-AR697VID-AR697 (Radeon HD 6970/6950), Rev.1.1 [no nozzles]
VID-AR699VID-AR699 (Radeon HD 6990) [no nozzles]
2 x NZL-V10PNozzle Pair, Compression [For ID: 10mm (3/8"), OD: 13mm (1/2")]
2 x NZL-DXG-V2Fitting Single, Swiveling 45-Degree (V2)
2 x NZL-L10PNozzle Pair, Swivel Angled [For ID: 10mm (3/8"), OD: 13mm (1/2")]
1 x LIQ-702CL-BLiquid Coolant Bottle, High-Performance, 700mL (Colorless)
6 x HOS-10BKTubing, Black PVC, 1ft/30.5cm [ID: 10mm (3/8"); OD: 13mm (1/2")]
1 x EX2-750BK-V2Exos-2 V2, Black [no nozzles]
1 x NZL-LXG2PFitting Pair, Swiveling Elbow (Low Profile)


----------



## Levesque

Congrats! Have fun dude!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12996037*
> Congrats! Have fun dude!


i hope the installation will be fun & not a nightmare


----------



## anand00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;12995910*
> just ordered
> 
> VID-AR697VID-AR697 (Radeon HD 6970/6950), Rev.1.1 [no nozzles]
> VID-AR699VID-AR699 (Radeon HD 6990) [no nozzles]
> 2 x NZL-V10PNozzle Pair, Compression [For ID: 10mm (3/8"), OD: 13mm (1/2")]
> 2 x NZL-DXG-V2Fitting Single, Swiveling 45-Degree (V2)
> 2 x NZL-L10PNozzle Pair, Swivel Angled [For ID: 10mm (3/8"), OD: 13mm (1/2")]
> 1 x LIQ-702CL-BLiquid Coolant Bottle, High-Performance, 700mL (Colorless)
> 6 x HOS-10BKTubing, Black PVC, 1ft/30.5cm [ID: 10mm (3/8"); OD: 13mm (1/2")]
> 1 x EX2-750BK-V2Exos-2 V2, Black [no nozzles]
> 1 x NZL-LXG2PFitting Pair, Swiveling Elbow (Low Profile)


Is this everything I will need to order for CPU and GPU cooling? I have similar system specs. What did everything cost you total (USD)?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12995822*
> For those interested, EK-6990 waterblocks are for sale now on EK site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-fc6990-nickel.html
> 
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-fc6990-acetal-nickel.html


Nice







I ordered my last week. Gotta see if it shipped already.

EDIT: I just checked. Mine shipped out today.





























Already travelled from Slovenia, Austria and now Germany. Should be here Wednesday or Thursday the latest.




































I'll post pics when it comes in!


----------



## EfemaN

http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/063011/index.html?cm_sp=cat_Video-Cards-Video-Devices-_-AMD/063011-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fAMD%2f063011%2f160x350.jpg


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/063...%2f160x350.jpg



















Thats great!

*Update*: I gave up on amazon getting my 6990 instock and I found a different site that has it instock for the same price, And it comes with a free Shogun 2 download! Can't beat that


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anand00x*


Is this everything I will need to order for CPU and GPU cooling? I have similar system specs. What did everything cost you total (USD)?


No, you also need a cpu block and a couple of extra nozzles for that. All up It was about $830 USD but that was including about $200 postage to Australia (still worked out alot cheaper than buying from a distributor here).


----------



## HiLuckyB

Anyone have a HAF 932 and 6990? Im thinking I should change the front fan to exhaust to let the heat of the 6990 out the front. Sound like a plan?


----------



## ArcticZero

Would my Corsair 620HX be able to handle this card, if I were to replace my 5970 with it? I've OC'ed this 5970 to 1000mhz core and it handled it without breaking a sweat.

Not to mention it also handled an OC'ed 4870x2 a while back, which consumes a bit more power.

The reason I ask is I got a really sweet deal on selling my 5970, and only need to shell out $50 extra for a 6990 upgrade.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Anyone have a HAF 932 and 6990? Im thinking I should change the front fan to exhaust to let the heat of the 6990 out the front. Sound like a plan?










I have it in mine and have no issue with the stock fans. It hasn't overheated or ran hot, but swapping the front fan around may be a good idea. I did move my 3 HDDs down and left the two top bays open. So far so good, but I'm putting a water block on it later this week, so this won't be like that for long.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*


Would my Corsair 620HX be able to handle this card, if I were to replace my 5970 with it? I've OC'ed this 5970 to 1000mhz core and it handled it without breaking a sweat.

Not to mention it also handled an OC'ed 4870x2 a while back, which consumes a bit more power.

The reason I ask is I got a really sweet deal on selling my 5970, and only need to shell out $50 extra for a 6990 upgrade.










You would be really pushing it with that PSU unit. Very close to 100% load. I've seen the benchs on the 6990 and it hits 600watts when you apply the OC bios switch. If you run it stock, it will work, but you really need a solid 750 PSU for a 6990 to be with req specs.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*


Would my Corsair 620HX be able to handle this card, if I were to replace my 5970 with it? I've OC'ed this 5970 to 1000mhz core and it handled it without breaking a sweat.

Not to mention it also handled an OC'ed 4870x2 a while back, which consumes a bit more power.

The reason I ask is I got a really sweet deal on selling my 5970, and only need to shell out $50 extra for a 6990 upgrade.










It would be close Very close. Ive seen videos of total system load's around 600w with the card in the 880mhz mode.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I have it in mine and have no issue with the stock fans. It hasn't overheated or ran hot, but swapping the front fan around may be a good idea. I did move my 3 HDDs down and left the two top bays open. So far so good, but I'm putting a water block on it later this week, so this won't be like that for long.


Yea I think ill flip the fan, And move my hdd's down alittle just to be safe


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


No, you also need a cpu block and a couple of extra nozzles for that. All up It was about $830 USD but that was including about $200 postage to Australia (still worked out alot cheaper than buying from a distributor here).


I wonder how much the EK blocks would have cost? Shipping is not as bad as you would think from EK. At least not to the US


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

besides all the stuff Ive ordered , external complete unit/blocks/tubing/nozzles etc, is there anything else I may need? Im sure the blocks come with thermal compound, besides house hold stuff like scissors etc, is there anything I may need when doing the install? thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


besides all the stuff Ive ordered , external complete unit/blocks/tubing/nozzles etc, is there anything else I may need? Im sure the blocks come with thermal compound, besides house hold stuff like scissors etc, is there anything I may need when doing the install? thanks










Good razor blade to cut the thermal pads for your video card's waterblock install. Good thermal compound. Not sure if the waterblocks come with thermal paste (EK GPU blocks don't). And good Phillip screwdrivers (depends on the fasteners used for the cards, so get whats appropriate). I get my quality screwdrivers from the hobby store. A wrench for barbs (doesn't have to be tight, but you need to snug them). I think the barbs are 16m or 15mm, gotta check. You will cleaner to remove the GPU compound. It must be free of oils, so keep this in mind. I use cotton and Acetone, not nail polish remover, as that has oil in it. Thats should be it really. Oh, and a funnel to fill the system with some paper towel


----------



## ezveedub

Have some Crysis benchmarks I ran recently on enthusiast setting. All on stock setting for 6990:
*Crysis Warhead 8xAA-Flythrough*

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/03/2011 21:35:34 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: airfield flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 36.72 Max: 81.34 Avg: 69.97 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 28.65 Max: 86.29 Avg: 62.02 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: avalanche flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 9.78 Max: 67.30 Avg: 49.81 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: cargo flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 22.63 Max: 64.22 Avg: 55.68 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 37.32 Max: 76.66 Avg: 58.43 ]

*Crysis No AA-DX9 & DX10*
//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/02/2011 23:01:29 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 32.94 Max: 99.38 Avg: 75.41 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 48.33 Max: 96.41 Avg: 78.80 ]

*Crysis 8xAA DX9 & DX10*
//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/02/2011 23:14:38 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 31.65 Max: 88.87 Avg: 67.63 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 47.51 Max: 87.98 Avg: 66.91 ]


----------



## ArcticZero

Thank you all for the replies! I do realize it will be pushing it a bit close, but I'll see what I can do with it, and post back results/issues I may encounter.









The Powercolor flavor is much cheaper where I am. Am I correct to assume that since everything is reference now, I'm fine getting whatever brand is cheapest?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13004457*
> It would be close Very close. Ive seen videos of total system load's around 600w with the card in the 880mhz mode.


Could I please see videos of the 6990's power consumption? Charts on reviews seem to show that I'll be fine.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Picking up my Sapphire 6990 tomorrow! Woot! Water block ordered from EK aswell, Woot Woot, no leaf blower in my house thank you very much


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero;13006127*
> Thank you all for the replies! I do realize it will be pushing it a bit close, but I'll see what I can do with it, and post back results/issues I may encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Powercolor flavor is much cheaper where I am. Am I correct to assume that since everything is reference now, I'm fine getting whatever brand is cheapest?
> 
> Could I please see videos of the 6990's power consumption? Charts on reviews seem to show that I'll be fine.


There all the same right now as far as I know









Watch this video it hits 620w







http://youtu.be/AEE74dXcC_0

So if it does work you can't overclock


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13006230*
> There all the same right now as far as I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this video it hits 620w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/AEE74dXcC_0
> 
> So if it does work you can't overclock


Isn't that measure taken using a watt meter from the wall? Meaning that's the total power it draws from the wall?


----------



## Gawdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newpc;12776425*
> well i'll be in on monday then i guess


http://bttech.com.au/ ??

xD


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Ive got a HIS Radeon 6990 OC 880/1250, i recently did a rebuild of my system and installed win7 x64 with all updates service pack, drivers eg preview v11.4.

I ran the windows experience index since i replaced a few bits on my rig, i did notice that the video and aero came to 5.9 and everything else came to roughly 7.9.

Is this cos the card is too new.


----------



## rakesh27

On another note, does anyone know if HIS honour there warrenty if bios oc switch is used.

I have raised a support call with them, but as you know they bloody take ages to answer.

Reason why i brought His is before this card i owned a 4870x2 by them and its been solid and for the next person that owns it now, very good company, i think ive owned 3 cards by them all without fault.

As i asked alittle earlier are the still honouring the warrenty if the bios switch is used.

Thanks all.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;13007073*
> On another note, does anyone know if HIS honour there warrenty if bios oc switch is used.
> 
> I have raised a support call with them, but as you know they bloody take ages to answer.
> 
> Reason why i brought His is before this card i owned a 4870x2 by them and its been solid and for the next person that owns it now, very good company, i think ive owned 3 cards by them all without fault.
> 
> As i asked alittle earlier are the still honouring the warrenty if the bios switch is used.
> 
> Thanks all.


was there a sticker on the bios switch that said so? I think the only company that honours the bios switch is XFX.

But dont worry anyway, 6990s are bullet proof. Had mine to 1200/1500.


----------



## 161029

Now shoot it







. I would cover it in Kevlar too. Carbon fiber can dent but can stand bullets. Same with bullet proof polycarbonate. It would be cool to see somebody shoot a graphics card







.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13006215*
> Picking up my Sapphire 6990 tomorrow! Woot! Water block ordered from EK aswell, Woot Woot, no leaf blower in my house thank you very much


I have a little E-peen envy right now









Make sure to bench when it's all running great.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13005827*
> Good razor blade to cut the thermal pads for your video card's waterblock install. Good thermal compound. Not sure if the waterblocks come with thermal paste (EK GPU blocks don't). And good Phillip screwdrivers (depends on the fasteners used for the cards, so get whats appropriate). I get my quality screwdrivers from the hobby store. A wrench for barbs (doesn't have to be tight, but you need to snug them). I think the barbs are 16m or 15mm, gotta check. You will cleaner to remove the GPU compound. It must be free of oils, so keep this in mind. I use cotton and Acetone, not nail polish remover, as that has oil in it. Thats should be it really. Oh, and a funnel to fill the system with some paper towel


Cool....

Why Razor blades to cut thermal pads and not scissors?

The blocks do come with paste, I may purchase better paste though... should I get conductive or non conductive paste? conductive paste has better heat transfer abilities right?

I'll grab some Isopropyl alcohol to clean the chips









Do I need a funnel if the coolant comes in a bottle with a filler hose?

So I just connect everything up, filll up reservoir and switch on? I assume once I do that I will need to add more coolant as it makes its way around the loop, can I fill up the res while its switched on?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27;13007073*
> On another note, does anyone know if HIS honour there warrenty if bios oc switch is used.
> Reason why i brought His is before this card i owned a 4870x2 by them and its been solid and for the next person that owns it now, very good company, i think ive owned 3 cards by them all without fault.


If it can help you.

I once (oups moment) flashed my HIS 4870X2 with a 5970 BIOS.







Card was bricked.

I told them the truth, and HIS exchange it for a brand new one, no question asked.


----------



## Levesque

3WYXFIRE. I sell 99% isopropyl alcool. So any pharmacist should also have some in stock.

Best thing to remove thermal paste easily. And always handy to have some at home... like when you spill water on a card... Put some 99% isopropyl alcool on it fast to save it.









And I always finish cleaning CPU GPU chips with acetone (be careful, strong stuff!).

But the best thing to have is PATIENCE. Take your time when installing a waterblock or a waterloop. Think Dalai-lama here.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13007790*
> 3WYXFIRE. I sell 99% isopropyl alcool. So any pharmacist should also have some in stock.
> 
> Best thing to remove thermal paste easily. And always handy to have some at home... like when you spill water on a card... Put some 99% isopropyl alcool on it fast to save it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I always finish cleaning CPU GPU chips with acetone (be careful, strong stuff!).
> 
> But the best thing to have is PATIENCE. Take your time when installing a waterblock or a waterloop. Think Dalai-lama here.


PATIENCE !!!









Do u use Razor blades to cut thermal pads or scissors?

should I get conductive or non conductive paste? or best to use what comes with blocks?

With the coolant, Do I need a funnel if the coolant comes in a bottle with a filler hose? do I just connect everything up, filll up reservoir and switch on? will I need to add more coolant as it makes its way around the loop, can I fill up the res while its switched on?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13008378*
> Do u use Razor blades to cut thermal pads or scissors?


Doesn't really matter. Use what you prefer. I use scissors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13008378*
> should I get conductive or non conductive paste? or best to use what comes with blocks?


Non-conductive. If you put some by mistake on your PCB, you will be happy that your paste was non-conductive.







Don't overspend on this. No reason. It's not a CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13008378*
> With the coolant, Do I need a funnel if the coolant comes in a bottle with a filler hose? do I just connect everything up, filll up reservoir and switch on? will I need to add more coolant as it makes its way around the loop, can I fill up the res while its switched on?


You should really read some watercooling guides while waiting for your parts.







Take your time. There is some REALLY good watercooling guides on the internet. Go read some. Patience my young Padawan.









First, I always deep clean all my parts before using them (boiling hot water 3-4 times, let it sit for a while, then rinse with distilled water).

Me, I connect everything, then fill my res with water and gravity feed my pump, then start the pump 2-3 sec, stop it just before the res is empty. NEVER run a pump without water and air only. So I do this until all the loop is filled, slowly, a couple of seconds at a time.

Then I ON/OFF the pump around 10 times, and rock my case like crazy (but gently) in every direction to remove air bubbles. Then I let it bleed air for 1 hour.

I put paper towels EVERYWHERE in the computer, and at every step. I even wrap every fitting with a paper towel. I leave them for a couple of hours, and if there is no leak anywhere, then I remove them.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero;13006751*
> Isn't that measure taken using a watt meter from the wall? Meaning that's the total power it draws from the wall?


That video is, But anyway you look at it its going to pull almost 100% of what the psu can do. I don't think it will last long, And hopefully if the psu goes it won't take something with it







There is a reason that amd puts a recommended 750w psu on this card


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


That video is, But anyway you look at it its going to pull almost 100% of what the psu can do. I don't think it will last long, And hopefully if the psu goes it won't take something with it







There is a reason that amd puts a recommended 750w psu on this card










To add to that, an AMD certified power supply. They have a list on the ATI site. Just look up the 6990 and look at requirements tab. The link is there.


----------



## Alex132

Just grab an HX750 or XFX 750 or AX750 if you want 750 watts


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13008706*
> snip.


Cool thanks for the help, stuff should be here in 2 days, cant wait!!


----------



## scubamp

If I've missed anyone that should be on the list/in the club, please refer me to your post with proof of purchase! thanks!


----------



## xartion

6990 will be here Tuesday...also, for my Ivy Bridge upgrade later in the year/early next year, I'd really love to switch over to water for both the CPU/GPU but judging by this thread it looks like its entirely too much work


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;13020176*
> 6990 will be here Tuesday...also, for my Ivy Bridge upgrade later in the year/early next year, I'd really love to switch over to water for both the CPU/GPU but judging by this thread it looks like its entirely too much work


Watercooling seems hard at first, But if you start with a kit like the XSPC Rasa 750 Kit its not so bad. Doing custom loop's you have to know what your looking for


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13020260*
> Watercooling seems hard at first, But if you start with a kit like the XSPC Rasa 750 Kit its not so bad. Doing custom loop's you have to know what your looking for


You can say that again. I spent days trying to figure out which nozzles/fittings/clamps I needed and how many. Its harder buying individual parts off the net when you havent watercooled before!

I might do a noobies guide to buying custom loop parts after Ive done mine. I looked everywhere for one but could only find info on connecting a kit not actually choosing which parts to buy if you never have before and arent buying a kit.

Its coming!!!

UPS tracking of my Koolance WC parts














-

Ontario, CA, United States 04/06/2011 2:56 A.M. Departure Scan
Ontario, CA, United States 04/05/2011 10:28 P.M. Arrival Scan
Seattle, WA, United States 04/05/2011 8:11 P.M. Departure Scan
Seattle, WA, United States 04/05/2011 6:48 P.M. Arrival Scan
Pacific, WA, United States 04/05/2011 6:11 P.M. Departure Scan
United States 04/05/2011 8:05 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13011004*
> That video is, But anyway you look at it its going to pull almost 100% of what the psu can do. I don't think it will last long, And hopefully if the psu goes it won't take something with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason that amd puts a recommended 750w psu on this card


Well I was just thinking, if that is what it draws from the wall, then we have to take efficiency into account. Meaning the system would only be using 80% of what it draws from the wall.

I do mean to upgrade to an AX850/HX1000 or something sometime down the road, but I really don't have the money anymore after this purchase.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

the 3 x 6970's make a meal of Crysis2 in Max settings [ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W74lBTo4RYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W74lBTo4RYo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W74lBTo4RYo[/ame[/URL]] FPS never went past 60 though mayb a driver or GPU support issue.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero;13022015*
> Well I was just thinking, if that is what it draws from the wall, then we have to take efficiency into account. Meaning the system would only be using 80% of what it draws from the wall.
> 
> I do mean to upgrade to an AX850/HX1000 or something sometime down the road, but I really don't have the money anymore after this purchase.


The cheapest PSU you can get that will work is the PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750 Quad. They are around $75 refurb. That's what I have and it has no problems running this card. Been solid for 4 years of ownership. If I were you, don't change the bios switch on your 6990 until you get a bigger PSU.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13021880*
> You can say that again. I spent days trying to figure out which nozzles/fittings/clamps I needed and how many. Its harder buying individual parts off the net when you havent watercooled before!
> 
> I might do a noobies guide to buying custom loop parts after Ive done mine. I looked everywhere for one but could only find info on connecting a kit not actually choosing which parts to buy if you never have before and arent buying a kit.
> 
> Its coming!!!
> 
> UPS tracking of my Koolance WC parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Ontario, CA, United States 04/06/2011 2:56 A.M. Departure Scan
> Ontario, CA, United States 04/05/2011 10:28 P.M. Arrival Scan
> Seattle, WA, United States 04/05/2011 8:11 P.M. Departure Scan
> Seattle, WA, United States 04/05/2011 6:48 P.M. Arrival Scan
> Pacific, WA, United States 04/05/2011 6:11 P.M. Departure Scan
> United States 04/05/2011 8:05 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


Great! Hope you get it quickly and sorted out easily. It's not as hard once you get all the parts set our in front of you. Just be patient and don't rush.

Hopefully my EK 6990 waterblock arrives today. I'll post picks of it later if it does.


----------



## Levesque

My Koolance waterblock was stuck in limbo between Canada and the USA for 3 days.







Should be here tomorrow. Sigh. Lazy b*stard sleeping at work probably.









And my 2 Leopold mechanical keyboards are also stuck at the border.









It's faster and cheaper for me to order something from Hong Kong to Canada, then from California to Canada. Crazy. So much for a ''free-trade agreement'' lol.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13023755*
> My Koolance waterblock was stuck in limbo between Canada and the USA for 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be here tomorrow. Sigh. Lazy b*stard sleeping at work probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 2 Leopold mechanical keyboards are also stuck at the border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's faster and cheaper for me to order something from Hong Kong to Canada, then from California to Canada. Crazy. So much for a ''free-trade agreement'' lol.


I agree. Anything shipping from Canada to US is slow and expensive. I get stuff faster from Asia or Europe. I think there's so much goods in trade between the US and Canada, that it ties up the shipping process IMO.


----------



## xfachx

So I am trying to find my max OC for this card on water.

I am using MSI Afterburner and following the guide on this forum. The issue is that I am seemingly maxing out at 975/1400. I am pretty sure this card should be able to do more than that, especially on water. I haven't gone over low 50s but I don't know what I am missing. And if I bring it to 1000, I get tons of artifacts in GPUTool and get a lockup.

Any suggestions as to what I am missing or doing incorrectly?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xfachx*


I am using MSI Afterburner and following the guide on this forum. The issue is that I am seemingly maxing out at 975/1400.


What voltage are you using? Sadly, OC is not ''guaranteed'' on every card. Some 6970/6950 are stuck at really low speed and OC. Not every 6970/6950 out there are first class overclockers. It's the ''luck-of-the-draw''.









But we need to know the voltage you are using, and your temps. Did you bench with memory at 1400 and 1350 to see if 1350 is not faster?

Personnally, the minute I will receive my waterblock, I won't use Afterburner at all, but I will flash my VID 4 in the AUSUM BIOS on the 6990 to 1.3v with RBE, and then raise core and memory speed from CCC, and see how high I can go.

Then flash my BIOS with those stable clocks.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


What voltage are you using? Sadly, OC is not ''guaranteed'' on every card. Some 6970/6950 are stuck at really low speed and OC. Not every 6970/6950 out there are first class overclockers. It's the ''luck-of-the-draw''.









But we need to know the voltage you are using, and your temps. Did you bench with memory at 1400 and 1350 to see if 1350 is not faster?

Personnally, the minute I will receive my waterblock, I won't use Afterburner at all, but I will flash my VID 4 in the AUSUM BIOS on the 6990 to 1.3v with RBE, and then raise core and memory speed from CCC, and see how high I can go.

Then flash my BIOS with those stable clocks.


Is it really safe to use 1.3v? On msi forum someone said 1.25v was the max


----------



## Levesque

1.25v is safer, yes.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


1.25v is safer, yes.










Ok







Can't wait for my 6990 to get here


----------



## 4sunn24

Hey guys,

Going to buy a 6990 soon for Eyefinity, first time switching to AMD







Gratz to AMD for the fastest card. 
Which manufacturer should I buy? Or does it really matter?
Planning to watercool.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Hey guys,

Going to buy a 6990 soon for Eyefinity, first time switching to AMD







Gratz to AMD for the fastest card. 
Which manufacturer should I buy? Or does it really matter?
Planning to watercool.


I went with XFX, Because they will let you watercool and keep warranty. Other then that there all the same right now


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I went with XFX, Because they will let you watercool and keep warranty. Other then that there all the same right now










So I guess I'm going to get a EK waterblock? Except I live in the U.S....
Since this is my first time building a watercooling system..

On EK, they say this on the 6990

Due to immense variety of fittings/barbs available on market and no prescribed standards, we guarantee compatibility only for connectors bought from our web site.

Does this mean I have to buy everything on their site...?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


So I guess I'm going to get a EK waterblock? Except I live in the U.S....
Since this is my first time building a watercooling system..

On EK, they say this on the 6990

Due to immense variety of fittings/barbs available on market and no prescribed standards, we guarantee compatibility only for connectors bought from our web site.

Does this mean I have to buy everything on their site...?


All you need is G1/4 Barb's or Compression Fitting's. You can get those anywhere.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


On EK, they say this on the 6990

Due to immense variety of fittings/barbs available on market and no prescribed standards, we guarantee compatibility only for connectors bought from our web site.

Does this mean I have to buy everything on their site...?


No. Any G1/4 fitting will ''fit''. Koolance and Swiftech will tell you the same thing for their blocks to sell you their fittings. But you don't need to.

I use a mixture of Feser/Bitspower/Koolance fittings/adaptors in my system and don't even look at the name on them. I just use the best fittings for what I need to do.

And they always all happily ''fit'' together. So don't mind that. Buy what you want.


----------



## ezveedub

Pics of the new EK Nickel-Plexi 6990 water-cooling block for your viewing pleasure! I probably won't get this installed soon, depending on how stuff I get done this week.


----------



## Levesque

Holy mother! Big as* piece of copper!

Nice pics! And congrats!

The new fins design looks great. Don't forget to post the obligatory installation pics, and more importantly, your load temps.


----------



## 4sunn24

Is nickel or acetal+nickel better?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13028904*
> Is nickel or acetal+nickel better?


No differences. They will perform the same.

Same thing with Nickel vs Copper. But with copper, you can have oxydation. Not with Nickel.

And I have a big copper mine at 15 minutes from my house. I should go there and dig myself a block for my 6990, instead of waiting endlessly after the courier.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13028247*
> Holy mother! Big as* piece of copper!
> 
> Nice pics! And congrats!
> 
> The new fins design looks great. Don't forget to post the obligatory installation pics, and more importantly, your load temps.


Thanks! I'll will post pics when I get around to installing the block on the card. You can also get the install manual off EK's site to see the procedures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13028904*
> Is nickel or acetal+nickel better?


They will perform the same IMO. With the Nickel version, you can see inside the block, but make sure you don't apply any chemicals like alcohol on it or it can start to crack. Acetal is more resistant to chemicals.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13029223*
> Thanks! I'll will post pics when I get around to installing the block on the card. You can also get the install manual off EK's site to see the procedures.


I already own 3 EK waterblocks at home, and installed alot more over the years.







I just like watching pics of those cards naked *grin*.

I bought the Koolance VID-AR699 for my 6990 simply because the EK was not out. But my block is stuck at the border since 5 days. Sigh.







So I should have wait a bit for the EK-6990, to match my EK-6970.









But Koolance, EK and Swiftech are the top 3 IMHO. So any of those is good.

We will now start seeing serious 6990 overclocking guys, with all those blocks (except mine...) getting in our hands.









Have fun!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Got an email from EK today confirming my block has been shipped!









Still havent installed my 6990 yet, gunna wait till the block arrives so I can redo my loop at the same time.


----------



## psi_guy

hey levesque, i noticed you have a 6990/6970 setup as well. i am going to start assembling a wc loop for my gpu's and was wondering if you could tell me some recommended parts (or what you have). i have never done wc before and don't really know what exact parts i need. i have a basic understanding, like needing a reservoir, pump, blocks, tubing, rad, etc. but what sizes, brands, quantities, etc. i am not sure about. also, where to get everything from. i know i can read info about this in the wc thread, but i prefer to hear it from someone who has the specific gear i do. so if you don't mind, i'd appreciate the help, thanks.

since this thread seems to have a lot of interest in wc for the 6990 especially, i think something like this would benefit everyone.

anyone else with a similar setup feel free to add info as well.









*the gpu wc loop will be set up on a bench rig, not my sig case.


----------



## Allenssmart

is it worth going from a 5970 to a 6990??? i just bought this last sept...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allenssmart;13029524*
> is it worth going from a 5970 to a 6990??? i just bought this last sept...


Are you having problems running games with your 5970? What resolution are you playing on? Are you looking to do Eyefinity?


----------



## xartion

Yay, I'm in for a XFX 6990....


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


Yay, I'm in for a XFX 6990....




You found the same site I did








My XFX 6990 shipped today


----------



## xartion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You found the same site I did







My XFX 6990 shipped today










Yep. I had never actually heard of them until last summer when I ordered a couple Spinpoint F3s from them. Good company, though shipping is slow. But it looks like they have the lowest price on 6990s on the net


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


Yep. I had never actually heard of them until last summer when I ordered a couple Spinpoint F3s from them. Good company, though shipping is slow. But it looks like they have the lowest price on 6990s on the net


Yea I found them last year when I was looking for a good price on my Cooler Master PSU. They shipped that out the next day, But UPS SUCKS! 7 days from California to Michigan


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Yea I found them last year when I was looking for a good price on my Cooler Master PSU. They shipped that out the next day, But UPS SUCKS! 7 days from California to Michigan










Thats their reg service. My Koolance supplies left Seattle yesterday and will be here (Australia) tomorrow, I did pay $220 for express postage though, still worked out cheaper buying direct from a local distributor.


----------



## broken pixel

I went to the red ship jumped greens boat.
I chose XFX over @ SuperBiiz for 699.00 next day air.

About to order the EK block.

RIP BFG GTX295 H2O soon to be wall hanger.


----------



## Armand Hammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


is it worth going from a 5970 to a 6990??? i just bought this last sept...


Nup. While the 6990 smites all before it, your 5970 is still a formidable card.

The difference in performance simply isn't worth it.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


the 3 x 6970's make a meal of Crysis2 in Max settings http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W74lBTo4RYo FPS never went past 60 though mayb a driver or GPU support issue.


For 3 6970s to work, I believe you need a motherboard with a Nvidia NF200 chip along with the Intel chipset. I can still be a driver issue though.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


is it worth going from a 5970 to a 6990??? i just bought this last sept...


Another 5970= faster than the 1x 6990.

I went XFX 6990 soon to sport the EK block.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


For 3 6970s to work, I believe you need a motherboard with a Nvidia NF200 chip along with the Intel chipset. I can still be a driver issue though.


I dont think so?. thats an old chipset, and Im sure I dont have it, though 3 way crossfire works fine as all cards are detected and running ok. Any improvement from here on in would be by drivers only. Hardware all good to run crossfire and triple crossfire, even quad crossfire.

From memory didnt that chip just provide 2 x 16 pci lanes? Im running at 8x8 but it makes no difference until you go higher than 1080p res. & even then its less than 5% difference in FPS.


----------



## broken pixel

EK-FC6990 Acetal + Nickel from EKs online shop with 3 day shipping.

€ 130.54 
186.67 ( USD )

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...al-nickel.html


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


I dont think so?. thats an old chipset, and Im sure I dont have it, though 3 way crossfire works fine as all cards are detected and running ok. Any improvement from here on in would be by drivers only. Hardware all good to run crossfire and triple crossfire, even quad crossfire.

From memory didnt that chip just provide 2 x 16 pci lanes? Im running at 8x8 but it makes no difference until you go higher than 1080p res. & even then its less than 5% difference in FPS.


When you go to higher end GPUs, it makes a difference they say. The NF200 added 16 pci lanes to the Intel chipset to give 2 x16 PCIe slots just like an X58 board.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allenssmart*


is it worth going from a 5970 to a 6990??? i just bought this last sept...


I went from a 2x5970 to a 2x6990.
Performance wise ~10% increase
Driver wise 10000000000000000000000000x increase


----------



## xfachx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


What voltage are you using? Sadly, OC is not ''guaranteed'' on every card. Some 6970/6950 are stuck at really low speed and OC. Not every 6970/6950 out there are first class overclockers. It's the ''luck-of-the-draw''.









But we need to know the voltage you are using, and your temps. Did you bench with memory at 1400 and 1350 to see if 1350 is not faster?

Personnally, the minute I will receive my waterblock, I won't use Afterburner at all, but I will flash my VID 4 in the AUSUM BIOS on the 6990 to 1.3v with RBE, and then raise core and memory speed from CCC, and see how high I can go.

Then flash my BIOS with those stable clocks.


I am not sure what my voltage is. Whatever stock voltage the AUSOM setting is I suppose. I am unable to change it in MSI Afterburner. So how would I go about increasing it?

My temps at load when I am at 985/1400 don't go over 51'ish. And thats with my radiator fans all set at low. Probably a couple degrees lower when I increase my fan speed settings.

Also, in GPUTool, no information about my card actually shows up. Is that just cause its new? Even in RBE, nothing pops up. So not sure what my next step is.

Thanks for your continued help though, I really appreciate it! <3


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xfachx*


I am not sure what my voltage is. Whatever stock voltage the AUSOM setting is I suppose. I am unable to change it in MSI Afterburner. So how would I go about increasing it?

My temps at load when I am at 985/1400 don't go over 51'ish. And thats with my radiator fans all set at low. Probably a couple degrees lower when I increase my fan speed settings.

Also, in GPUTool, no information about my card actually shows up. Is that just cause its new? Even in RBE, nothing pops up. So not sure what my next step is.

Thanks for your continued help though, I really appreciate it! <3


What MSI Afterburner are you using? Have you tryed the beta's? 985/1400 is great at stock voltage!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Preping the cards for the arrival of the Koolance gear!

Hope the rest of the job is as easy as this was.


----------



## ArcticZero

Powercolor 6990 on the way! Arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Levesque

I have to vent this morning!!!!!! Not happy.

LOL. I had to post that, too funny. My Koolance waterblock is in transit since last friday, and still stuck at the border. Will probably take around 10 business days to reach me.

Compared to this. Ordered Red WASD 2 days ago from The UK for my mechanical keyboard, and they are already here! And I paid a few $ for the delivery!

So much for a North American free trade agreement! It's soooo slooooow between the USA and Canada, it's not normal. Really.










48 hours after my order from the UK, and it's here. LOL!


----------



## domenic

Later this spring I am going to be building a new rig consisting of a Level 10 GT case, 2x AMD 6990 video cards, an i7-2600K CPU, Z68 MB, and three 30" panels.

I already purchased one 240mm radiator kit that nicely fits inside the top of the case + a second 140mm radiator. The case has room at the bottom for a third 120mm radiator. The XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit was chosen before I decided on the 2x 6990s and I was just going to cool the CPU.

Should I assume that I need to rethink my cooling setup or could the combined 240mm radiator + the 1x or 2x 120mm radiators do the job? Will my pump handle it? If not what are my options? I was thinking sone kind of external radiator but I am not sure how it would attach to the case and external isn't as clean. Any commentary on the pump that is included in the kit?

This setup is going to cost me some big $ so I want to do it right.

Thanks,

DOM


----------



## Levesque

You have to use the latest Afterburner, Find the Enable Unofficial Overclocking EULA in the afterburner config file and put this after it: I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it

They want us to do this now, since alot of newbs were frying their card.

Also change Enable Unofficial Overclocking to "1". Voltage control option is in the settings, just check the box to enable it.

********

But you don't need to use Afterburner. Lots of bugs with PowerTune, etc. Instead, follow what I will write next... if you are brave enough. and not afraid...









Do a BOOT USB stick with latest ATIflash on it (google it), and go in pure DOS mode. Be sure to be in AUSUM BIOS mode on the 6990. **Find the latest ATIflash! Old ATIflash versions will not work!

In there be EXTRA careful!!!!. SAVE your old BIOS first!

Type *atiflash -i*

You will see your 2 cores. 0 is the master core, and 1 is the slave core. In Tri-Fire, you would have a number 2 core (0, 1 and 2)

Then do (it's just an exemple, you can name your .bin anything you want):

*atiflash -s 0 6990oldM.bin
atiflash -s 1 6990oldS.bin*

Go back in Windows. Downlaod the latest RBE 1.28. Then click Clock Settings, then GPU registers, then only change VID4 value, from 1175 to 1250 (1.25v) for exemple. Don,t touch any clock settings. Then save your BIOS with a name with less then 8 caracters.

Don't forget that you have to edit both the Master and Slave BIOS you just saved, change VID 4 to 1250 (or the voltage you want to use), and save it under a DIFFERENT name for BOTH Master and Slave BIOS. Don't overwrite your old BIOS! Try someting like this:

6990MOC.bin
6990SOC. bin

***Important**. Then uninstall every ATI drivers, CCC and CAP before rebooting and flashing your BIOS! Some people are crashing if they don't!

Reboot in Safe Mode. DriverCleaner.net for everything ATI. Reboot in Windows again. Shut down your computer.

Then reboot in DOS mode with USB key with ATIflash on it.

Type:

*atiflash -p -0 6990MOC.bin -f*

Wait until it's done

*atiflash -p -1 6990SOC.bin -f*

Wait. Reboot, go in Windows. Your 3D voltage will now go up to 1.25v instead of 1.175v. Install latest AMD drivers + latest CAP. Go in CCC, move sliders, WIN!

And don't use MSI Afterburner anymore.









*If you made a mistake and crash your AUSUM BIOS. Don't panic!*

1) Move the BIOS switch to the default one non-AUSUM BIOS.
2) Restart the computer
3) Boot in DOS mode with USB stick.
4) Move the BIOS switch to the AUSUM BIOS position *with the system running*!
5) Flash your old AUSUM BIOS (Master and Slave) that you have save before.









atiflash -p -0 6990oldM.bin -f
atiflash -p -1 6990oldS.bin -f

6) Reboot, WIN!
7) And redo RBE and every other step to flash AUSUM BIOS properly this time.









That BIOS switch is PURE GENIOUS! No more bricking your card!

And! Don't forget to +rep me also.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

3 days Seattle - Sydney (cost $220 tho)


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13034732*
> 3 days Seattle - Sydney (cost $220 tho)


LOL! USA to Canada, 10 days. Re-LOL!

Free trade agreement.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13034794*
> LOL!
> Free trade agreement.


This^^^^^


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13034732*
> 3 days Seattle - Sydney (cost $220 tho)


It was 3 days for me also. EK in Slovenia to Ft Lauderdale, FL


----------



## TeamMCS

Hey case,

My 6990 arrived today. Turns out I somewhat underestimated it's size







My TT Shark was too small for it! I'm currently running it directly on my desk.

Can you recommend any decent cases? I'm in the process of a rebuild and thought i'd start with this.

Oh, any recommended PSUs which can support two of these in X-fire?


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamMCS;13036368*
> Can you recommend any decent cases? I'm in the process of a rebuild and thought i'd start with this.


It Fits great in the Cooler Master HAF932


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamMCS;13036368*
> Hey case,
> 
> My 6990 arrived today. Turns out I somewhat underestimated it's size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TT Shark was too small for it! I'm currently running it directly on my desk.
> 
> Can you recommend any decent cases? I'm in the process of a rebuild and thought i'd start with this.
> 
> Oh, any recommended PSUs which can support two of these in X-fire?


you're going to need at least a 1200w psu for 2 6990's. and a review of running 2x 6990's can be found here: http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/powercolor_hd6990_crossfire_review/1


----------



## TeamMCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> It Fits great in the Cooler Master HAF932


Ah interesting. I'll take a look. Must say I'm a fan of the old style "wave" cases (Coolermaster and Thermaltake did that style for a while), alternatively I quite like the stacker style from Coolermaster, effective but they don't seem to do that these days.

Some of them look like cyborgs with acne
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy;13036607*
> you're going to need at least a 1200w psu for 2 6990's. and a review of running 2x 6990's can be found here: http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/powercolor_hd6990_crossfire_review/1


Thanks I'll have a read through that. 1200 Watts, man we've come a long way since the old days. Still, running two should last me for 2-3 years.

Now... To find the Crysis 2 patch to fix that flickering before I have stroke


----------



## LookOut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13034600*
> Type:
> 
> *atiflash -p -0 6990MOC.bin -f*
> 
> Wait until it's done
> 
> *atiflash -p -0 6990SOC.bin -f*


I don't agree with that.
You flash the slave bios to the master bios


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LookOut;13037691*
> I don't agree with that.
> You flash the slave bios to the master bios


Dude, relax. I just typed a wall of text 10 minutes before going to work, and I made a typo. That's all. I just fixed it. I was just trying to be helpful.

No need to







me for a typo. 13 posts and calling people ''kookoo'' already? If you read the text, it's clear I simply made a typo, since I did explain the numbers that ATIflash -i will give.

That's what you get on the internet when you try to help people. A nice and friendly







...

Huum. Registered in march, only 13 posts. Probably a frustrated 590 users.


----------



## LookOut

These instructions must be accurate. Every mistake in your instruction can be fatal.
It was only a critique.

I have the record with 2 x 6990 in 3dmark11









So I'm not frustrated.


----------



## Levesque

Ok cool. No problems. I will just delete my post then, and we will post the instructions you will write next instead.

The 590 comments was an easy joke. Sorry about that. And welcome to the Club!

Would really like to see some pics of your benchmarks and your system. I'm a techno-geek!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeamMCS;13036368*
> Hey case,
> 
> My 6990 arrived today. Turns out I somewhat underestimated it's size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TT Shark was too small for it! I'm currently running it directly on my desk.
> 
> Can you recommend any decent cases? I'm in the process of a rebuild and thought i'd start with this.
> 
> Oh, any recommended PSUs which can support two of these in X-fire?


I would run a Corsair AX1200 power supply. AA for cases, the 6990s fit in the CM HAF 932 but with stock coolers, it will dump hot air towards the HDD area, if you're running one or two HDDs, move them to the bottom locations and flip the front around to blow air out, not in. Not sure, but if your strictly sticking to stock air coolers, they may fit in the Silverstone RV-02 style cases. The cards hot air can exhaust at the top and the opposite side would have fans to suck the air and blow it downwards. But like I said, I'm not sure if they will fit.


----------



## Lord Venom

Personally, I'd recommend the Antec High Current Pro HCP-1200 over the Corsair AX1200.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I'm about to pull the trigger on a 6970 with EK block, before I do I have just a few concerns I hope you guys can answer:

1. Will my PSU handle heavily overclocked 6990 and 6970 and CPU? 
2. Will I be bottlenecked by my CPU even at 4.2ghz?

I'll wait for some opinions before pressing the 'buy now' lol. Cheers bois


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


I'm about to pull the trigger on a 6970 with EK block, before I do I have just a few concerns I hope you guys can answer:

1. Will my PSU handle heavily overclocked 6990 and 6970 and CPU? 
2. Will I be bottlenecked by my CPU even at 4.2ghz?

I'll wait for some opinions before pressing the 'buy now' lol. Cheers bois


4.2 should be fine. < 4.0 is a problem.

From what Ive been told a 850w power supply is enough to run 6990 and 6970. that is you just 1 hard drive and not seventeen. Not sure about heavily OC... how heavy? for 900/1400 should be fine.

And to other post about needing at least a 1200w psu for 2 6990s I tihnk a 1000w is enough.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Cool thanks, Ill be looking to max overclock like always lol. 
Any problems with microstutter in trifire with latest drivers?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Any problems with microstutter in trifire with latest drivers?


Nope. No problem on my side. But I don't have super-laser-driven-golden-eyes like the micro-stuttering evangelists out there.


----------



## ElGreco

Hi,

Today, a good friend of mine just informed me that the ASUS 6990 I am about to buy (in a few hours) is NOT a reference design card like saphire, gigabyte etc. It follows reference cards principles but its not a reference card?!

Since I am interested to watercool this "little" card and waterblocks are based on reference design 6990 cards, can you tell me please if anyone has succeeded to watercool the *ASUS *6990?

Also, between the Gigabyte and Asus 6990 models, which one do you prefer (quality-wise)? (I have to choose between the 2)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

You need to make sure the card has 'AMD' on the pcie and usually its black, I see now tho there are red pcb cards coming out. Not sure if there reference or not, ir whether they are V2 cards.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Just a heads up guys, frozencpu has EK and Koolance now available and performance pcs will follow within the week, monday latest for full covers


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Hi,

Today, a good friend of mine just informed me that the ASUS 6990 I am about to buy (in a few hours) is NOT a reference design card like saphire, gigabyte etc. It follows reference cards principles but its not a reference card?!

Since I am interested to watercool this "little" card and waterblocks are based on reference design 6990 cards, can you tell me please if anyone has succeeded to watercool the *ASUS *6990?

Also, between the Gigabyte and Asus 6990 models, which one do you prefer (quality-wise)? (I have to choose between the 2)

Thanks in advance!!!


Where did you find a Asus 6990? I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## grunion

She rubs it on her face









  
 You Tube


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

time to get to work ...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Have some Crysis benchmarks I ran recently on enthusiast setting. All on stock setting for 6990:
*Crysis Warhead 8xAA-Flythrough*

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/03/2011 21:35:34 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: airfield flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 36.72 Max: 81.34 Avg: 69.97 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 28.65 Max: 86.29 Avg: 62.02 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: avalanche flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 9.78 Max: 67.30 Avg: 49.81 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: cargo flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 22.63 Max: 64.22 Avg: 55.68 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost flythrough @ 8 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 37.32 Max: 76.66 Avg: 58.43 ]

*Crysis No AA-DX9 & DX10*
//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/02/2011 23:01:29 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 32.94 Max: 99.38 Avg: 75.41 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 0xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 48.33 Max: 96.41 Avg: 78.80 ]

*Crysis 8xAA DX9 & DX10*
//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/02/2011 23:14:38 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 9.0c ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 31.65 Max: 88.87 Avg: 67.63 ]

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ Min: 47.51 Max: 87.98 Avg: 66.91 ]


*Adding some more Crysis Warhead benchmarks. This is my HIS 6990 + HIS 6970 running in CrossFir*e

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860  @ 2.80GHz @ 4013 Mhz
CPU ID: Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
Physical memory: 8.00 GB
Display adapter: AMD Radeon HD 6990 2048 MB
Driver version: Catalyst 11.4 (8.84.2-110322a-115964E)

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 3502, Recorded Time: 92.69s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 43.19s, Average FPS: 81.08
Min FPS: 42.95 at frame 78, Max FPS: 119.81 at frame 1289
Average Tri/Sec: -42869568, Tri/Frame: -528749
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.99
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 41.21s, Average FPS: 84.98
Min FPS: 42.95 at frame 78, Max FPS: 120.59 at frame 1300
Average Tri/Sec: -40186876, Tri/Frame: -472876
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.10
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 40.83s, Average FPS: 85.78
Min FPS: 42.95 at frame 78, Max FPS: 120.59 at frame 1300
Average Tri/Sec: -40603068, Tri/Frame: -473336
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.10
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/07/2011 22:07:15 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ *Min: 42.95 Max: 120.59 Avg: 85.38* ]

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 3145, Recorded Time: 83.68s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 34.03s, Average FPS: 92.43
Min FPS: 66.79 at frame 78, Max FPS: 135.62 at frame 882
Average Tri/Sec: 24391718, Tri/Frame: 263902
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.46
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 29.68s, Average FPS: 105.97
Min FPS: 66.79 at frame 78, Max FPS: 138.30 at frame 878
Average Tri/Sec: 28505840, Tri/Frame: 268990
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.45
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 29.71s, Average FPS: 105.84
Min FPS: 66.79 at frame 78, Max FPS: 140.75 at frame 877
Average Tri/Sec: 28464536, Tri/Frame: 268927
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.45
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/07/2011 22:11:31 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: avalanche @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ *Min: 66.79 Max: 139.53 Avg: 105.91* ]

================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 1882, Recorded Time: 56.90s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 21.53s, Average FPS: 87.43
Min FPS: 72.73 at frame 912, Max FPS: 108.97 at frame 1574
Average Tri/Sec: 52463612, Tri/Frame: 600088
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.31
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 20.31s, Average FPS: 92.66
Min FPS: 72.73 at frame 912, Max FPS: 108.97 at frame 1574
Average Tri/Sec: 55685852, Tri/Frame: 600955
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.31
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 20.24s, Average FPS: 92.99
Min FPS: 72.73 at frame 912, Max FPS: 115.47 at frame 1539
Average Tri/Sec: 55766424, Tri/Frame: 599721
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.31
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

//////////// Summary \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

04/07/2011 22:13:52 - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: frost @ 0 1920 x 1080 AA 8xx 
==> Framerate [ *Min: 72.73 Max: 112.22 Avg: 92.83* ]


----------



## HiLuckyB

Nice! Just killing Crysis Warhead!


----------



## ezveedub

And that's with stock bios 2 setting on the 6990. I haven't removed the warning sticker and tried the bios 1 AUSUM mode yet. Tri-fire seems to be working great!

Here's the 3DMark11 score also: P12028 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/986792


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


And that's with stock bios 2 setting on the 6990. I haven't removed the warning sticker and tried the bios 1 AUSUM mode yet. Tri-fire seems to be working great!

Here's the 3DMark11 score also: P12028 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/986792


your 3dmark11 run with cpu oc'ed and stock gpu settings is very similar to mine: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/940300.

and a side note: my score with the stock 6990+6970 settings trounces my best score running the same oc'ed cpu and a pair of maxed out gtx 580's (by almost 1000 points). ati really got their stuff together on these gpu's.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psi_guy*


your 3dmark11 run with cpu oc'ed and stock gpu settings is very similar to mine: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/940300.


Yes, the scores are very close. I see my P55 chipset board is working great for 3 GPUs. I don't want to OC the CPU anymore right now though. I'm actually running my system with two PSUs at the moment for testing. I didn't want to overload my current 750 PSU with benchmarks with a 6990 and 6970, but wanted to test the cards in Tri-Fire before buying a bigger PSU. Since it working great, I'll be adding a larger PSU next to my shipping list.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Yes, the scores are very close. I see my P55 chipset board is working great for 3 GPUs. I don't want to OC the CPU anymore right now though. I'm actually running my system with two PSUs at the moment for testing. I didn't want to overload my current 750 PSU with benchmarks with a 6990 and 6970, but wanted to test the cards in Tri-Fire before buying a bigger PSU. Since it working great, I'll be adding a larger PSU next to my shipping list.










Looks like your MB runs at x8,x8, Seems that it doesn't hurt the Tri-Fire like I thought it would







I plan on going 6990/6970 Tri-Fire and its nice to see it does well even with are 1156


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Haha, Picking up a 6970 and EK Block after work today! Seeing those benches especially on a P55 system makes me feel better about my purchase.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


You need to make sure the card has 'AMD' on the pcie and usually its black, I see now tho there are red pcb cards coming out. Not sure if there reference or not, ir whether they are V2 cards.



Nice idea, but if i open the card, it will be too late to give it back









Thanks!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Where did you find a Asus 6990? I haven't seen one yet.


Greece, and have better price (40Euros less) than e.g. Gigabyte


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Greece, and have better price (40Euros less) than e.g. Gigabyte


I see, The Asus 6990 hasn't made it to the U.S. yet


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I see, The Asus 6990 hasn't made it to the U.S. yet










I am sure that it will have a great quality, but still if it is not a genuine reference card, usually you loose your flexibility to "do" things with the card, e.g. watercooling... since waterblocks are usually based on reference boards!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


I am sure that it will have a great quality, but still if it is not a genuine reference card, usually you loose your flexibility to "do" things with the card, e.g. watercooling... since waterblocks are usually based on reference boards!


When I didn't see the Asus 6990 a week after all the other cards came out, I started looking for a different card. I have a XFX 6990 coming Wednesday


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


You need to make sure the card has 'AMD' on the pcie and usually its black, I see now tho there are red pcb cards coming out. Not sure if there reference or not, ir whether they are V2 cards.



On a second check (I just saw a few pictures of the card) it is as you say... AMD logo on pcb and its black...

Hmmm I am lost here, is the asus 6990 reference or not?!

Any ideas?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Nice idea, but if i open the card, it will be too late to give it back









Thanks!


You should be able to tell from the picture before you buy? the red will stand out and be pretty obvious. If the PCB is black then its all good! Someone else might be able to confirm whether reference blocks will fit the red PCB


----------



## ezveedub

If the PCB is not black or dark, then I would be co concerned. I ordered a HIS 6970 from Newegg that showed the dark PCB and bios switch. I got a blue PCB board, no bios switch and no back plate. I recommend to check and if you order a card, check it as soon as you get it. I RMAed my 6970 and switching to another brand after contacting the manufacturer and verifying the part number as a reference design. I only prefer reference designs only.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


You should be able to tell from the picture before you buy? the red will stand out and be pretty obvious. If the PCB is black then its all good! Someone else might be able to confirm whether reference blocks will fit the red PCB



Its black... see my revised post above... I am a little bit confused and have to buy the card within the next couple of hours (due to availability).

And have to decide between Asus or Gigabyte 6990 really quick...

All proposals are MORE than welcome!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


If the PCB is not black or dark, then I would be co concerned. I ordered a HIS 6970 from Newegg that showed the dark PCB and bios switch. I got a blue PCB board, no bios switch and no back plate. I recommend to check and if you order a card, check it as soon as you get it. I RMAed my 6970 and switching to another brand after contacting the manufacturer and verifying the part number as a reference design. I only prefer reference designs only.


I completely agree with you...

The card is supposed to be this:

http://support.you.gr/catalog/8F/8FA...85B0F7F2E3.pdf


----------



## ezveedub

I agree with pictures, but get the part number and verify with the manufacturer. I went by pictures on my 6970 with NewEgg and got screwed.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Can you post a pic or link the shop?

Edit: NM, saw your link above. Its fine thats a reference card. you are 99% safe. Even if they send you the wrong product, you can return as it was not as advertised.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Can you post a pic or link the shop?

Edit: NM, saw your link above. Its fine thats a reference card. you are 99% safe. Even if they send you the wrong product, you can return as it was not as advertised.



Its not that simple, but I will stay with the 99% you say









Still, guys tell me please... you prefer Gigabyte or Asus quality-wise? Or its the same since these PCBs are manufactured probably in the same place...?!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Its not that simple, but I will stay with the 99% you say









Still, guys tell me please... you prefer Gigabyte or Asus quality-wise? Or its the same since these PCBs are manufactured probably in the same place...?!


I prefer Asus, But you really can't go wrong


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Yea Asus for GPUS, Gigabyte for motherboards but I'm bias haha


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Its not that simple, but I will stay with the 99% you say









Still, guys tell me please... you prefer Gigabyte or Asus quality-wise? Or its the same since these PCBs are manufactured probably in the same place...?!


I would say Gigabyte for a 6990 since it's already out. The Asus is scarce, at least in the US, so it may be different. Don't get me wrong, both are quality brands, but I go for the ones released on launch.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Yea Asus for GPUS, Gigabyte for motherboards but I'm bias haha


I've done both brands, they are both solid. I think Asus favored Nvidia this round, as the only 590 cards in the US are Asus and EVGA, while everyone else had 6990 cards.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13045968*
> I've done both brands, they are both solid. I think Asus favored Nvidia this round, as the only 590 cards in the US are Asus and EVGA, while everyone else had 6990 cards.


Yea this is true, both are reputable brands. I myself stuck with Sapphire for both 6990 and 6970. You cant really go wrong with either at this stage, they are the exact same cards, probably good idea to focus on warranty's and RMA procedures. Again tho, I haven't had experience with RMA direct from manufacturers.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13045948*
> I would say Gigabyte for a 6990 since it's already out. The Asus is scarce, at least in the US, so it may be different. Don't get me wrong, both are quality brands, but I go for the ones released on launch.


Actually Asus 6990 is available here in Greece since a lot time ago. Also a very extensive review mentioned in Asus site was made in... Poland.

I really dont know why Asus 6990 is not available in USA. Here it is even 40 euros cheaper (670Euros) from the gigabyte 6990 (715euros)


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Go with the Asus before they sell out!


----------



## derickwm

I just bought one...

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/985473-newegg-open-box-msi-6990-429-a.html

Don't know how long I'll keep it though.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13046386*
> I just bought one...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/985473-newegg-open-box-msi-6990-429-a.html
> 
> Don't know how long I'll keep it though.


Holy cow! That price was insane! I know I got a deal on a NIB 6990, but that is really a sick price. That didn't last long at all!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13046367*
> Go with the Asus before they sell out!










Most probably I will go for it... still I read a thread about clicking noise from the VRMs or fan? of the card plus I see no support documentation (drivers, manuals etc) in Asus site like I see in Gigabyte

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2cWymvZUcjDCUPxB

Note:
Guys, I really appreciate you feedback on this!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;13046409*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably I will go for it... still I read a thread about clicking noise from the VRMs? of the card plus I see no support documentation (drivers, manuals etc) in Asus site like I see in Gigabyte
> 
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2cWymvZUcjDCUPxB
> 
> Note:
> Guys, I really appreciate you feedback on this!


I noticed that Asus was blank with the support & drivers also. Thats why I figured its not really fully supported yet. Could be wrong, but thats odd for a high end card. They have all the support for a GTX590 though.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;13045499*
> On a second check (I just saw a few pictures of the card) it is as you say... AMD logo on pcb and its black...
> 
> Hmmm I am lost here, is the asus 6990 reference or not?!
> 
> Any ideas?


Ask Asus directly. Go to HardOCP and send a PM to Gary_Key from Asus (see Intel motherboard section to find him).

He usually answer me in 3 or 4 hours. Nice guy. Really helpful.


----------



## cq842000

Just got my Sapphire HD6990 a day ago. Ended up selling my two HD5970s with waterblocks to offset the cost...which I ended up getting more for my cards than expected, so the upgrade is virtually free. I'm waiting til next month to pick up the second 6990 and waterblocks so that the waterblocks have been in the wild for a bit and I know what to expect. Does anyone know if the EK FC6990 waterblock is compatible with the stock backplate?


----------



## Levesque

Congrats! Welcome to the Club!

Just send an e-mail to EK support directly, they usually answer really fast.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13048741*
> Congrats! Welcome to the Club!
> 
> Just send an e-mail to EK support directly, they usually answer really fast.


Sweet, thanks, and will do. I cant wait to go quadfire again.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13047217*
> Ask Asus directly. Go to HardOCP and send a PM to Gary_Key from Asus (see Intel motherboard section to find him).
> 
> He usually answer me in 3 or 4 hours. Nice guy. Really helpful.


I just registered HardOCP and waiting for the new member's acceptance procedure by the admins...

*Thank you...*

By the way, I just got the card (ASUS 6990) and have it in front of me packaged and untouched just in case I have to change it with the Gigabyte one.

So, try to imagine the picture of me







in front of a desk that has this beauty sitting exactly next to my Cosmos Pure case, not being able to use it...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13048505*
> Just got my Sapphire HD6990 a day ago. Ended up selling my two HD5970s with waterblocks to offset the cost...which I ended up getting more for my cards than expected, so the upgrade is virtually free. I'm waiting til next month to pick up the second 6990 and waterblocks so that the waterblocks have been in the wild for a bit and I know what to expect. Does anyone know if the EK FC6990 waterblock is compatible with the stock backplate?


It should work with stock back plate. Just download the installation manual from EK to check. I want the Nickel EK backplate that was shown on pre-release pics.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13049330*
> It should work with stock back plate. Just download the installation manual from EK to check. I want the Nickel EK backplate that was shown on pre-release pics.


Ditto, but frozencpu doesnt have the backplates yet. I read the installation manual and apparently the stock backplate is compatible with the block.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Finally!!

My first ever water setup installation (custom) -

Idle temp 35o, load temps TBA


----------



## Levesque

Nice job 3WYXFIRE! Don't you feel good when you start everything and... it's working!!!! Great feeling.









I like the rad on top of the case.









Good job with the tiny-small tubing link between the 2 cards. It was probably alot of fun doing that.









Now to see some load temps.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

oh no, have a problem! my 6970 isnt working!!

when in windows last it said windows disabled as a problem detected. tried reinstalling drivers, its not coming up in device mngr!!

the 6990 is working fine, 49o load temps, everything else is working, no leaks or anything so far, just the 6970??


----------



## 4sunn24

What rad is that? I have the same case and gonna start watercooling...
Could you like pm me your parts?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


oh no, have a problem! my 6970 isnt working!!

when in windows last it said windows disabled as a problem detected. tried reinstalling drivers, its not coming up in device mngr!!

the 6990 is working fine, 49o load temps, everything else is working, no leaks or anything so far, just the 6970??


Try a different crossfire bridge if you can. There cheaply made and can just stop working. Hope you get it working


----------



## Levesque

3WYXFIRE.

''Problem detected'' is often drivers resetting themselves. You should try to boot in non-OC mode with the 6990 just to see.

Enough juice for the card? Did you double check rails, etc? Also, you can try moving the 6970 or resetting it (I know, it's a pain, but...)

Don't panic.







Just try uninstalling AMD drivers, CCC and CAP, boot in safe mode, Drivercleaner, reboot, and re-install drivers. If not working, uninstall everything, install only the 6990, re-install drivers. Then only put 6970 in after.

Double Check there is no small water drops falling from the 6990 on the 6970.


----------



## LookOut

has anyone here the afterburner extreme version 2.2 beta 1 for the Radeon 6990?

The guy from guru3d said only --> If you are doing extreme overclocking to HD 6990, you can find MSI local window to get Afterburner extreme version........

I don't know exactly what he mean


----------



## Levesque

I thing he was making a joke.


----------



## derickwm

I haven't been this excited for an online order in quite a while 

I keep refreshing the order status hoping to see a shipped ha. Not that I'll be able to use it anyway without an upgraded PSU.


----------



## broken pixel

I have an XFX 6990 waiting patiently at my front door. 
Yay!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Temps are amazing with the koolance block, cpu @ 5ghz and
6990 @ 1000/1400 doesn't break 60C on cpu and 50C on gpu.

Very happy over my previous setup of 3x 6950s


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


3WYXFIRE.

''Problem detected'' is often drivers resetting themselves. You should try to boot in non-OC mode with the 6990 just to see.

Enough juice for the card? Did you double check rails, etc? Also, you can try moving the 6970 or resetting it (I know, it's a pain, but...)

Don't panic.







Just try uninstalling AMD drivers, CCC and CAP, boot in safe mode, Drivercleaner, reboot, and re-install drivers. If not working, uninstall everything, install only the 6990, re-install drivers. Then only put 6970 in after.

Double Check there is no small water drops falling from the 6990 on the 6970.


When I started win for the first time after installing WC it at least was there in device manager, even though there was a problem and windows disabled it, now even when I take the card out of the pci slot and put it back in, it wont show in device manager. Ive got the blue screen errror 0x0000003B a couple of times, I uninstalled CCC and drivers, ran driver sweeper, reinstalled, nothing.

I resetted BIOS defaults, cards are at stock..

I took my time with the thermal pads, same as the 6990 which works fine, I doubt something is shorting? I did tighten the screws on the backplate really well, could this of damaged the card? the waterblock was just so heavy I wanted to make sure it was on tight.


----------



## broken pixel

XFX 6990 installed : )


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Theres something seriously wrong with my 6970, If i have just the 6970 in the pci slot it can boot up to windows fine, but after a minute, a grey screen with lots of vertical black lines appears for a second then the card shuts off. It does work but seems extremeley unstable.. I have no idea what it could be,tried reinstalling drivers all that - please help!!!


----------



## Levesque

Just finished installing my Koolance 6990 waterblock 2 hours ago. That waterblock is totally rockin!

1 hour Furmark at 975/1350, 1.175v, rock stable, idle temp: 30-32 celsius, load temp MAX I've seen is... 42-43 celsius...









Wow! The 6990 is soooo hoooot! NOT! I tamed the beast!









It's my first Koolance waterblock and I really like it. It was a breeze to install compared to all my EK waterblocks.

Got my Red WASD keys for my Leopold mechanical keyboard also the same day!










Shiny!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13055955*
> Shiny!


Beautiful !


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13055955*
> 
> Shiny!


Shiny indeed. Do want.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13055868*
> Theres something seriously wrong with my 6970, If i have just the 6970 in the pci slot it can boot up to windows fine, but after a minute, a grey screen with lots of vertical black lines appears for a second then the card shuts off. It does work but seems extremeley unstable.. I have no idea what it could be,tried reinstalling drivers all that - please help!!!


I hate to say it, but remove the waterblock to see if its the issue. There are revision 2 cards out now. I don't know specifics, but hopefully it's not the waterblock.


----------



## Levesque

I forgot the ''in place'' pic. Oups. So here it is.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13056972*
> There are revision 2 cards out now.


You're right. Forgot about that.







I hope it's a not a rev1 block on a rev 2 card.


----------



## LookOut

Someone here has the Asus bios in Ausum mode?
I need the Master and Slave Bios







+ Asus smart doctor







I want to try run this cards with 1,35Volt and 1075GPU









Does anyone have it?


----------



## ArcticZero

Add me up, fellas.









Sorry for the crappy pics though.. Only had my phone camera at the time:




























Currently running this beast in AUSUM mode default clocks (880/1250), and already I'm CPU limited in virtually all of my games, including Crysis/Crysis Warhead at times.









Also, yes. It runs perfectly so far on my 620HX, but I really do not like how much heat this thing dumps inside my case compared to my old 5970.


----------



## ElGreco

3WYXFIRE,

I dont have a waterblock, BUT I suppose its not very easy to install/uninstall it.

I would propose to :

Remove all Catalyst CAP profiles
Reboot
Remove all catalyst drivers by the control panel
Reboot
Use ATIMAN Uninstaller found here:
http://www.overclock.net/ati/619508-official-ati-radeon-hd-59xx-series-155.html#post11765594
Reboot
Shut down PC
Remove the 6990 and replace it with the 6970
Start PC
Install 11.4 PREVIEW DRIVERS (also compatible with 6970)
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst114earlypreview.aspx
Reboot

and then hopefully you will be OK.

Unfortunately there are many leftovers from drivers, so the above mentioned method most probably will help you to remove completely old drivers.

Otherwise its a hardware issue... I believe.

Good Luck


----------



## Levesque

Guys! Good news!

I was able to reach 1050/1350 with 1.25v using Afterburner this morning.







And my temps are exactly the same. Rock-stable, nice and cool. Whisper quiet. Try doing that with the Nvidia 590!









So now we know we can OC the 6990 exactly like 2 regular 6970. So for all the naysayers that were saying ''2X 6970 can OC better then a 6990'', it's not true. Now we know. It's EXACTLY like 2X6970 on 1 card.









Some 6970 owners are not even able to reach 1050/1350.


----------



## Levesque

Congrats ArcticZero. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## nicknyc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scubamp*


I have two APPLE 27" LED CINEMA DISPLAYS and they are the main reason that I bought the 6990, because of it's 4 minidisplay ports, which the Apple monitors have built in. I will post no reviews here, but it is common knowledge that these monitors are very pricey, but BEAUTIFUL!!! With the educational discount, you can get them for 950 each. And 1080p is for NVIDIA people. The 6990 is optimized to run at 2560x1600, which the Apple monitors handle beautifully (2560x1440, or 1440p). I say if you are going to shell out close to a grand on a video card (after watercooling, of course), you can shell out on good monitors. For the love of God, please do not get any dell monitors or anything less than 27". Just my










I'm seriously thinking of getting radeon 6990 and the apple cinema 27in led display, i have an intel i7 system running windows 7. The only thing that stopping me is the compatibility of apple 27in cinema display with Radeon 6990. I have the old radeon 5800 series with regular display port and I read from several forum that it's a hit or miss configuration. I just hate to spend close to $2000 and it doesn't work. If anyone have this configuration up and running with no driver issues, your input would be great.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13060082*
> Guys! Good news!
> 
> I was able to reach 1050/1350 with 1.25v using Afterburner this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my temps are exactly the same. Rock-stable, nice and cool. Whisper quiet. Try doing that with the Nvidia 590!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we know we can OC the 6990 exactly like 2 regular 6970. So for all the naysayers that were saying ''2X 6970 can OC better then a 6990'', it's not true. Now we know. It's EXACTLY like 2X6970 on 1 card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 6970 owners are not even able to reach 1050/1350.


Great clocks man, I cant wait to get mine on water. My previous HD5970s on water could do 1050+/1250 (1090/1325 max) stable with the MSI afterburner voltage unlock exe. TriXX tells me that my max limit is 1300/2000 1.3v, though I wont know until I get another card and put them both on water. I have my one Hd6990 at 880/1375 right now on stock bios...just waiting for next month to pop the cherry.


----------



## xfachx

So I think I found my max stable OC. At 1.25, I can get to 1030/1430. Runs quiet without going past 55C. Pretty happy about that.









If I try budging it even a few points, I get an artifact here and there in GPUTool. So I am pretty sure I am at my max. If anyone has tips or advice, that would be great. But so far, I am quite content. Gonna play some games now!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xfachx*


So I think I found my max stable OC. At 1.25, I can get to 1030/1430. Runs quiet without going past 55C. Pretty happy about that.










Wow! Nice. If I put my memory at 1375 or 1400, benchmarks are slower.







DDR5 error corrections...









So you are at 1030, and me at 1050. Let's see what others will get!









The 6990 is a great card.


----------



## derickwm

Ordered the 6990 Thursday night...still being processed on Newegg. Slightly bitter.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Ordered the 6990 Thursday night...still being processed on Newegg. Slightly bitter.


There going out of stock everywhere right now







I waited a week and amazon dident get my XFX 6990 in, So I had to find it somewhere else. So its taking 2 and a half weeks to get my 6990


----------



## broken pixel

SuperBiiz has XFX 6990 for 698.00
Ordered Thursday got here Friday, next day air. 
: )

Sucks newegg is still processing your order. 
I always pay the rush order fee.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


There going out of stock everywhere right now


It's perfectly logical. People were only waiting for the 590 to come out, to see which of the 2 cards would be the best.

Now that everyones know which card is faster, better, and doesn't produce black smoke if you try to OC it, the 6990 are selling like hot-cakes.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


It's perfectly logical. People were only waiting for the 590 to come out, to see which of the 2 cards would be the best.

Now that everyones know which card is faster, better, and doesn't produce black smoke if you try to OC it, the 6990 are selling like hot-cakes.










I was one of them to wait and see what the 590 had







But the 590 was a fail in my book


----------



## xfachx

So I had to bump my speeds a bit lower. Kept getting weird shades of blue and texture mix ups. Sitting at 1000/1375. Might just be the games I am playing. Shift 2 and Crysis are giving me those problems. But Homefront and Source games are perfectly fine.

I am however having this strange issue. Everytime I load up any kind of game or 3D application (GPUTool, Furmark, etc) I hear this kind of buzzing noise from my card. At least I think its coming from the card. The fans are pretty quiet but the card starts to give me a buzzing noise. Did I do something wrong or what?


----------



## Alex132

Just relized that the GTX590 club propbably isn't posting on how, through overclocking, they are surpassing two of their significant single cards (GTX580) that they have stuck together on the GTX 590 PCB








And yet it is happening here, AMD is regaining my trust fast


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xfachx*


...

I am however having this strange issue. Everytime I load up any kind of game or 3D application (GPUTool, Furmark, etc) I hear this kind of buzzing noise from my card. At least I think its coming from the card. The fans are pretty quiet but the card starts to give me a buzzing noise. Did I do something wrong or what?


You mean, you hear something like this guy?

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...clicking-noise


----------



## xfachx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


You mean, you hear something like this guy?

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/...clicking-noise


Yikes. Thats almost exactly it. Although it may not be as loud as his. It is still pretty unpleasant. Does this mean I need to RMA this thing?


----------



## Smil3

omg 1st post after reading 71 pages of info

Just wasted used 6 hours on reading all this and learning a crap load
Cant wait to see some more benchmarks from users as they are more reliable then review websites.

Smil3


----------



## Alex132

Its up to you. I had that on my 5870 when I had a bad PSU, got a better PSU and it went away. Why don't you fill out your sig rig under User CP


----------



## xfachx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Its up to you. I had that on my 5870 when I had a bad PSU, got a better PSU and it went away. Why don't you fill out your sig rig under User CP










Done and done. It might be my PSU. Gonna read up some more on coil squealing.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xfachx*


Done and done. It might be my PSU. Gonna read up some more on coil squealing.


Can you please also state the brand of your card in your specs...

From AMD Site:
http://www.amd.com/uk/products/deskt...verview.aspx#2

# 750W Watt or greater power supply with two 150W 8-pin PCI ExpressÂ® power connectors recommended (1000W and four 8-pin connectors recommended for AMD CrossFireXâ„¢ technology in dual mode. 1200W recommended for optimal performance).
# Certified power supplies are recommended. Refer to http://ati.amd.com/certifiedPSU for a list of Certified products


----------



## xfachx

Will update it. Its an XFX. I have a support ticket up, I will see what they say about it.

If it's my PSU, that would be much easier to get a new one and send the old one back. If its the card, I am afraid its gonna take a long time for it all to go through. :x


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Ok,

ever since my installation of the koolance on the 6970, it has been so unstable.

The 6990 works fine btw.

The 6970 is fine in windows, but as soon as I put some stress on it, it ****s itself.

btw everything worked fine before installing waterblocks.

I installed the 6970 the same as the 6990, so the install wasnt the problem. It cant be. I did everything perfect.

But as soon as I installed it for the first time windows shut the card off as it detected a problem, since then its been unstable as, and can only get it to be detected by windows again by lifting it out of the pci slot and putting back in.

tried everything, even formatted HDD and reinstalled windows. yes i know. pain.

same issue. how can installing waterblock brick your card??

any ideas before I RMA it???

thanks

by the way not a leak with the WC gear, got it right first go so im at least happy with at.

btw I took the 6970 off the waterblock today (by taking both cards out and fiddly taking the screws off the waterblock) it all looked fine, I took some mm's off edges of thermal pads just in case it was causing a short, same issue. 3DMark11 crashes within 5 seconds. never did this before. even when OC'd.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13067811*
> Ok,
> 
> ever since my installation of the koolance on the 6970, it has been so unstable.
> 
> The 6990 works fine btw.
> 
> The 6970 is fine in windows, but as soon as I put some stress on it, it ****s itself.
> 
> btw everything worked fine before installing waterblocks.
> 
> I installed the 6970 the same as the 6990, so the install wasnt the problem. It cant be. I did everything perfect.
> 
> But as soon as I installed it for the first time windows shut the card off as it detected a problem, since then its been unstable as, and can only get it to be detected by windows again by lifting it out of the pci slot and putting back in.
> 
> tried everything, even formatted HDD and reinstalled windows. yes i know. pain.
> 
> same issue. how can installing waterblock brick your card??
> 
> any ideas before I RMA it???
> 
> thanks
> 
> by the way not a leak with the WC gear, got it right first go so im at least happy with at.
> 
> btw I took the 6970 off the waterblock today (by taking both cards out and fiddly taking the screws off the waterblock) it all looked fine, I took some mm's off edges of thermal pads just in case it was causing a short, same issue. 3DMark11 crashes within 5 seconds. never did this before. even when OC'd.


I don't know, Something went wrong somewhere







Hopefully you can get it replaced quickly, Unless someone else can think of something.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

crossfire enabled - 3dmark crashes

crossfire disabled - 3dmark works

the 6970 is obviously the problem, in CCC it shows temp and clocks as Zero. Even though it shows up in device manager. The card is physically perfect checked the board when had it out, nothing is bent or broken, no pads are shorting anything... I have no idea why it isnt working after installing waterblock... RMA'ing..

my system will be no longer a 3wyxfire for the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13067811*
> Ok,
> 
> ever since my installation of the koolance on the 6970, it has been so unstable.
> 
> The 6990 works fine btw.
> 
> The 6970 is fine in windows, but as soon as I put some stress on it, it ****s itself.
> 
> btw everything worked fine before installing waterblocks.
> 
> I installed the 6970 the same as the 6990, so the install wasnt the problem. It cant be. I did everything perfect.
> 
> But as soon as I installed it for the first time windows shut the card off as it detected a problem, since then its been unstable as, and can only get it to be detected by windows again by lifting it out of the pci slot and putting back in.
> 
> tried everything, even formatted HDD and reinstalled windows. yes i know. pain.
> 
> same issue. how can installing waterblock brick your card??
> 
> any ideas before I RMA it???
> 
> thanks
> 
> by the way not a leak with the WC gear, got it right first go so im at least happy with at.
> 
> btw I took the 6970 off the waterblock today (by taking both cards out and fiddly taking the screws off the waterblock) it all looked fine, I took some mm's off edges of thermal pads just in case it was causing a short, same issue. 3DMark11 crashes within 5 seconds. never did this before. even when OC'd.


What Sapphire 6970 card are you running? Is it a 100311SR or 100311-2SR?


----------



## Levesque

Did you use non-conductive paste?

Really, I don't know. Sure you didn't rip something with a screwdriver? How sad.









But stuff happens. Are you sure it was not a rev 1 block with a rev 2 card?

Did you double check your rails on your power supply?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

btw after 10 min of Furmark on 6990 GPU 1 58o, GPU 2 51o.

Not bad for the twin 12cm fan RAD.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13068144*
> Did you use non-conductive paste?
> 
> Really, I don't know. Sure you didn't rip something with a screwdriver? How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But stuff happens. Are you sure it was not a rev 1 block with a rev 2 card?
> 
> Did you double check your rails on your power supply?


yes used noctua non cond. paste.

I have a single rail psu, 82A though. its more than enough. if the psu worked fine before how and what would I be checking anyway?

The block is rev 1.1, I dont know what the card is though ?????, I bought the 6970 a few weeks ago...

There were good impressions on the thermal pads when I took it off so everything came together.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13068074*
> What Sapphire 6970 card are you running? Is it a 100311SR or 100311-2SR?


looked everywhere for those numbers cant find it ?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13068674*
> looked everywhere for those numbers cant find it ?


Where did you buy it from? That might help.

This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102915

Or this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102918


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13068709*
> Where did you buy it from? That might help.
> 
> This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102915
> 
> Or this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102918


Ah, the first one, the SR, the one with the girl on the sticker. why ?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13068728*
> Ah, the first one, the SR, the one with the girl on the sticker. why ?


Thats what they wanted to know, Because the waterblock only works on the 100311SR


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

So it's not the water block. Good.

Returning card tomorrow.


----------



## ezveedub

The 6970 card with girl on it is reference design. The other is not is and is revision 2. RMA the card, and get new thermal pads for the waterblock. I never reuse pads with impressions in them. Sorry to here the card is failing to work.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13069396*
> The 6970 card with girl on it is reference design. The other is not is and is revision 2. RMA the card, and get new thermal pads for the waterblock. I never reuse pads with impressions in them. Sorry to here the card is failing to work.


It's so strange stopped working after water block install.

..where would I get more grey thermal pads? Besides reordering from koolance? I'm out. They just give you enough. They were only used for a few hours.. Do I really need to replace?

What r the pink pads for?? Underside of backplate for the other chips ? I have heaps of pink pads left...


----------



## broken pixel




----------



## velvetsteele

Hate to suggest this but could it be your PSU? You may have a problem with clean power from that unit... 1000 watt PSU is fine, but that is not a first tier brand... just a thought- don't worry I have no way of knowing if that is the case or not.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velvetsteele;13070063*
> Hate to suggest this but could it be your PSU? You may have a problem with clean power from that unit...


Except it worked fine before the waterblock. I have the same psu, And it can put out 1200 Watts. So it should be fine for a Tri-fire.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13069558*
> It's so strange stopped working after water block install.
> 
> ..where would I get more grey thermal pads? Besides reordering from koolance? I'm out. They just give you enough. They were only used for a few hours.. Do I really need to replace?
> 
> What r the pink pads for?? Underside of backplate for the other chips ? I have heaps of pink pads left...


The 6970 has AFAIK chips that are passively cooled with thermal pads attached to the backplate. As far as thermal pads, I order mine from Performance PCs since I'm in Florida. Not sure about Australia. You can reuse them if you have to, just make sure they are not really compressed


----------



## LookOut

with which bios edtior you're changing the radeon 6990 bios ?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

OK, going to pick up a 6970 tomorrow, when installing, so I dont mysterisly brick it again, any suggestions? I installed the 6990 fine, but the 6970 somehow died during the installation.

remove heatsink/fan. Clean GPU isopropyl alcohol. prep block, clean contacts isoprpyl alcohol, apply thermal pads, apply thermal paste, connect, screw, done. did I miss anything???


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


OK, going to pick up a 6970 tomorrow, when installing, so I dont mysterisly brick it again, any suggestions? I installed the 6990 fine, but the 6970 somehow died during the installation.

remove heatsink/fan. Clean GPU isopropyl alcohol. prep block, clean contacts isoprpyl alcohol, apply thermal pads, apply thermal paste, connect, screw, done. did I miss anything???


May I ask what block u got? I just know EK has different sized thermal pads that need to be installed correctly. Not sure if you have a Koolance?


----------



## Levesque

it could be a thousand different things really. Like static discharge, or simply random bad-luck.

RMA it. Just say the card stopped working for no reason. Put the stock cooler back, don't tell them you installed a waterblock.

Just hope they won't send you a rev 2 back!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


May I ask what block u got? I just know EK has different sized thermal pads that need to be installed correctly. Not sure if you have a Koolance?


This one http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=2021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


it could be a thousand different things really. Like static discharge, or simply random bad-luck.

RMA it. Just say the card stopped working for no reason. Put the stock cooler back, don't tell them you installed a waterblock.

Just hope they won't send you a rev 2 back!










thanks









just curious if a bit of metal heatsink that a thermal pad goes over touches the chip with no thermal pad in between, (not the GPU but other contact areas) would that cause any issues besides loss of heat disapation?


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Any of you overclocked 6990 on water dudes got some benchies to post? Would love to see some scores.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

3DMark11 - 10,105

5.0Ghz, stock 6990.

6990 by its self (my 6970 is dead)


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower*


Any of you overclocked 6990 on water dudes got some benchies to post? Would love to see some scores.










Guys, be careful. Those 590 owners are on a rampage Kung-Fu style, defending the 590 at all cost.

I really don't know if we should answer your post. Each time we 6990 owners post something in the 590 owners thread, or in any other thread about the 590, we are called ''trolls'' ''garbage'' etc, so why should we give an answer to a 590 owner? The 590 owners are on the edge, and all angry, and calling everyone comparing the 6990 to the 590 all sorts of names.

Since you are a 590 owner, I don't know if it's worth it.

A guy posted that in the 590 owner thread!

http://www.overclock.net/13067977-post782.html

''my view is that a card shouldn't need OCP to not burn.

*The 6990 is doin' it right. They only use OCP to keep it within PCIe spec, and there is a switch to disable it entirely. Add that to the fact that it can hold up to high voltages, and it is clearly a better card.*

*But the 590 is more fun, and that is why i plan to get one*. ''

And I was called a ''troll'' ''garbage''' ''fanboy'' because I said LOL WUT to that? Come on! It made me laugh out loud! And after saying that, that guy still want to buy a 590 over the 6990, and I'm the troll?

It's not serious. 590 owners need to get a grip. The 6990 is a better card then the 590. Plain and simple. I know Nvidia simply stealed 700$ from your pockets selling you an ''uber enthusiast'' card you can't even OC... But you need to deal with it.

So like they do in the 590 thread, I will politely ask you to go back in your 590 thread and leave us alone.









Heck. Someone even told me I'm not allowed to browse the 590 owner thread!!!!! Come on! ''Browser police''!

So stop browsing/reading in our thread LOL! Seriously, you can browse all you want all day long, even sleep in here, we don't care. WE are not that stupid and angry, since we know we bought the best and fastest card for the price.









Just for fun, look at this pool here on HardOCP. We can now offically say that the 590 is a FAIL card, when you see enthusiasts voting like that for the competition.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1599790

*6990: 58 votes
590: 8 votes*

Enthusiasts are not stupid, and they know now which card is the best between the 6990 and the 590. The poll results are clear. 78% for the 6990 against 10% for the 590.









You can call me ''troll'' all day long, but enthusiasts voting massively like that for the 6990 is clearly showing which card is considered the best for the price. No need to say more. You can try to defend the 590 all day long, poll results like that are speaking the truth about those 2 cards.

I'm sure 590 owners will now go vote in that poll on HardOCP to feel better.







But it's too late.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

im installing my koolance on another 6970 tomorrow, so nervous. How did I manage to brick it when the 6990 worked out fine?

wish me luck and pls post some advice which I will read tomorrow before installing.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Guys, be careful. Those 590 owners are on a rampage Kung-Fu style, defending the 590 at all cost.

I really don't know if we should answer your post. Each time we 6990 owners post something in the 590 owners thread, or in any other thread about the 590, we are called ''trolls'' ''garbage'' etc, so why should we give an answer to a 590 owner? The 590 owners are on the edge, and all angry, and calling everyone comparing the 6990 to the 590 all sorts of names.

Since you are a 590 owner, I don't know if it's worth it.

A guy posted that in the 590 owner thread!

http://www.overclock.net/13067977-post782.html

''my view is that a card shouldn't need OCP to not burn.

*The 6990 is doin' it right. They only use OCP to keep it within PCIe spec, and there is a switch to disable it entirely. Add that to the fact that it can hold up to high voltages, and it is clearly a better card.*

*But the 590 is more fun, and that is why i plan to get one*. ''

And I was called a ''troll'' ''garbage''' ''fanboy'' because I said LOL WUT to that? Come on! It made me laugh out loud! And after saying that, that guy still want to buy a 590 over the 6990, and I'm the troll?

It's not serious. 590 owners need to get a grip. The 6990 is a better card then the 590. Plain and simple. I know Nvidia simply stealed 700$ from your pockets selling you an ''uber enthusiast'' card you can't even OC... But you need to deal with it.

So like they do in the 590 thread, I will politely ask you to go back in your 590 thread and leave us alone.









Heck. Someone even told me I'm not allowed to browse the 590 owner thread!!!!! Come on! ''Browser police''!

So stop browsing/reading in our thread LOL! Seriously, you can browse all you want all day long, even sleep in here, we don't care. WE are not that stupid and angry, since we know we bought the best and fastest card for the price.









Just for fun, look at this pool here on HardOCP. We can now offically say that the 590 is a FAIL card, when you see enthusiasts voting like that for the competition.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1599790

*6990: 58 votes
590: 8 votes*

Enthusiasts are not stupid, and they know now which card is the best between the 6990 and the 590. The poll results are clear. 78% for the 6990 against 10% for the 590.









You can call me ''troll'' all day long, but enthusiasts voting massively like that for the 6990 is clearly showing which card is considered the best for the price. No need to say more. You can try to defend the 590 all day long, poll results like that are speaking the truth about those 2 cards.

I'm sure 590 owners will now go vote in that poll on HardOCP to feel better.







But it's too late.










 Dont take it to heart man, really. You seem to be experiencing the vocal minority as it were. Me personally I have no preference when it comes to videocards,(whichever performs the best for the price is what I'll run) but it sounds like you stepped on the toes of some individuals that were already struggling to justify their purchase.

Dying GTX590s at launch due to faulty voltage programming within the drivers aside, I think the 6990 is the top card at the moment(especially when using the Mjolnir drivers), but that gives Nvidia even more incentive for a refresh of the GTX590. Me personally, I was surprised that NV could even bring a dual-Fermi card to market to begin with, and I'm glad they did....for the sake of competition. There are those that lack the maturity to understand and respect your right to your unimpeded opinion, but dont take these individuals seriously in any event as their lack of dignity and respect are evident.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Dont take it to heart man, really. You seem to be experiencing the vocal minority as it were. Me personally I have no preference when it comes to videocards,(whichever performs the best for the price is what I'll run) but it sounds like you stepped on the toes of some individuals that were already struggling to justify their purchase.

Dying GTX590s at launch due to faulty voltage programming within the drivers aside, I think the 6990 is the top card at the moment(especially when using the Mjolnir drivers), but that gives Nvidia even more incentive for a refresh of the GTX590. Me personally, I was surprised that NV could even bring a dual-Fermi card to market to begin with, and I'm glad they did....for the sake of competition. There are those that lack the maturity to understand and respect your right to your unimpeded opinion, but dont take these individuals seriously in any event as their lack of dignity and respect are evident.


Thank you. You're showing alot of maturity here. But when the green-team start bang-banging and pointing fingers at someone, then I can't write anything anywhere without beeing called a troll or worst.

I know it's the easy way out when you don't have any arguments left. Calling names, personnal attacks, etc. It's like that on every internet forum. But some people who don't know anything about the situation start calling you fanboy also because they have read it in another thread somewhere, and then it's escalating pretty fast, and then I'm effectively gagged on.

So the minute I try to explain the fundemantal design differences between the 6990 and 590 (like the lack of PowerTune in the AUSUM BIOS), they gang-jump me and start calling names at me. And then a moderator come in and lock the thread.

But your right. I shouldn't take them seriously. Actually, I understand them. It must be really annoying when you spend 700$ on a new shiny toy, and everyone is saying ''FAIL'' ''worst launch ever'' ''FAIL VRMs design'' ''who is stupid enough to buy a 590'', etc.

It's simply a typical human reaction. But since I'm the only one trying to explain the fundamental differences between those 2 cards, I'm becoming their main target, while everyone everywhere is writing ''590 = FAIL'' without any reaction from them.

I must be touching a really sensible zone.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


im installing my koolance on another 6970 tomorrow, so nervous. How did I manage to brick it when the 6990 worked out fine?

wish me luck and pls post some advice which I will read tomorrow before installing.


We will send you positive waves tomorrow.








Good luck. It will be fine, you will see.


----------



## ArcticZero

Guys, what is the minimum PSU requirement of going Tri-Fire? I'm thinking of picking up a 6970 to compliment this beast.

And before anyone says that would be overkill for 1920x1200, I can assure you it's NOT. I play a lot of Crysis/Warhead/Crysis 2 when I'm bored, and the number I care most about is *minimum* FPS. And there are occasions where I still get drops below 60 FPS at 99% GPU usage.

While I can overclock this more, sure, I'd love some headroom by going tri-fire.


----------



## Levesque

It depends, on the AUSUM switch, there is no PowerTune limit, so if you OC both cards like crazy, you can draw some pretty power numbers.









I'm sure a 1000w PSU is more then enough. I'm using a 1200w PSU, but I have 3 watercooling pumps and 20 fans in my case.









A good 850w-1000w is probably enough. But for the price difference between 850 and 100w, you should go with a good 1000w unit.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


...

So the minute I try to explain the fundemantal design differences between the 6990 and 590 (like the lack of PowerTune in the AUSUM BIOS), they gang-jump me and start calling names at me. And then a moderator come in and lock the thread.

But your right. I shouldn't take them seriously. Actually, I understand them. It must be really annoying when you spend 700$ on a new shiny toy, and everyone is saying ''FAIL'' ''worst launch ever'' ''FAIL VRMs design'' ''who is stupid enough to buy a 590'', etc.

It's simply a typical human reaction. But since I'm the only one trying to explain the fundamental differences between those 2 cards, I'm becoming their main target, while everyone everywhere is writing ''590 = FAIL'' without any reaction from them.

I must be touching a really sensible zone.


Well, I am not psychologist, but the combination of having in mind that: _My choice was not the success I expected to be_, together with the fact that _I can hide behind the anonymity of the internet and type whatever I like_, can make people behave and write things over the internet, that would never even dare to think if they were face to face with someone.

As you say... its all about human factors.

Still, I would suggest not to even bother take such issues serious... such cases were always there and always will be.

...


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Well, I am not psychologist, but the combination of having in mind that: _My choice was not the success I expected to be_, together with the fact that _I can hide behind the anonymity of the internet and type whatever I like_, can make people behave and write things over the internet, that would never even dare to think if they were face to face with someone.

As you say... its all about human factors.

Still, I would suggest not to even bother take such issues serious... such cases were always there and always will be.

...


I concur and I wish to add an old saying, " If the shoe doesn't fit, then don't wear it". Just something to consider.

Hey does anyone know how to correctly embed a google spreadsheet?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Well, I am not psychologist, but the combination of having in mind that: _My choice was not the success I expected to be_, together with the fact that _I can hide behind the anonymity of the internet and type whatever I like_, can make people behave and write things over the internet, that would never even dare to think if they were face to face with someone.

As you say... its all about human factors.

Still, I would suggest not to even bother take such issues serious... such cases were always there and always will be.

...


You just made me remember something.

I once meet someone like that, by chance, that was really agressive on a local Home Theater internet forum. In person, in ''real-life'', it was really a pitiful guy. He was looking at his shoes when talking to me, not even able to look me in the eye. The internet ''tiger'', attacking everyone on the internet, was a kitty in real life. He even asked me for a job. LOL.

The poor guy made me feel sympathetic for him. I should remember that scene more often. People are often acting differently then they do in real-life when hiding behind a keyboard.

Lesson learned.


----------



## LookOut

My current config:









Unlocked Afterburner:


















some old pics --> testing 4 x 6970 xD


















Here my best Result is --> P18620 in 3Dmark 11 [2 x HIS 6990 QuadFire]
1035/1035/1400 @ 1,25Volt (Air) --> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/959914


----------



## Levesque

WoW! I like that sider! nice system.

And more wow to that OC! And people who were saying that 2X 6970 would OC better then a 6990! I think it's clear now thet they were wrong.

Low-leakage cherry-picked chips can do wonders.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LookOut*


----------



## broken pixel

XFX 6990 on air, manual fan controls with extra fan help.
950MHz 
1400MHz
1185mV
MAX GPU temp: 58C

MSI Kombustor v2.0.2, 11.4 Driver

ATI CrossFire Xtention v1.4

CrossFire Method: Super Anti-aliasing (Super AA) setting 
The CossFire method will really make a huge differece over setting (Auto)

http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor...00.php?id=8175


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LookOut*


My current config:









Unlocked Afterburner:


















some old pics --> testing 4 x 6970 xD


















Here my best Result is --> P18620 in 3Dmark 11 [2 x HIS 6990 QuadFire]
1035/1035/1400 @ 1,25Volt (Air) --> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/959914


What are your load temps like @ 1,000MHZ with all 4 6990s?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


What are your load temps like @ 1,000MHZ with all 4 6990s?


Those aren't 4 6990s, you can't run 4, only 2. Thats was 4 6970s (old setup) and 2 6990s (new setup)


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Those aren't 4 6990s, you can't run 4, only 2. Thats was 4 6970s (old setup) and 2 6990s (new setup)


Well technically you could if you were running a GPU farm, but I know what you mean.


----------



## armartins

Levesque please post some 3dmark vantage results at performance profile


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Those aren't 4 6990s, you can't run 4, only 2. Thats was 4 6970s (old setup) and 2 6990s (new setup)


Ah! Thanks for clearing that up, I need sleep.


----------



## Alex132

You really need to hide some of those cables


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Guys, be careful. Those 590 owners are on a rampage Kung-Fu style, defending the 590 at all cost.

I really don't know if we should answer your post. Each time we 6990 owners post something in the 590 owners thread, or in any other thread about the 590, we are called ''trolls'' ''garbage'' etc, so why should we give an answer to a 590 owner? The 590 owners are on the edge, and all angry, and calling everyone comparing the 6990 to the 590 all sorts of names.

Since you are a 590 owner, I don't know if it's worth it.

A guy posted that in the 590 owner thread!

http://www.overclock.net/13067977-post782.html

''my view is that a card shouldn't need OCP to not burn.

*The 6990 is doin' it right. They only use OCP to keep it within PCIe spec, and there is a switch to disable it entirely. Add that to the fact that it can hold up to high voltages, and it is clearly a better card.*

*But the 590 is more fun, and that is why i plan to get one*. ''

And I was called a ''troll'' ''garbage''' ''fanboy'' because I said LOL WUT to that? Come on! It made me laugh out loud! And after saying that, that guy still want to buy a 590 over the 6990, and I'm the troll?

It's not serious. 590 owners need to get a grip. The 6990 is a better card then the 590. Plain and simple. I know Nvidia simply stealed 700$ from your pockets selling you an ''uber enthusiast'' card you can't even OC... But you need to deal with it.

So like they do in the 590 thread, I will politely ask you to go back in your 590 thread and leave us alone.









Heck. Someone even told me I'm not allowed to browse the 590 owner thread!!!!! Come on! ''Browser police''!

So stop browsing/reading in our thread LOL! Seriously, you can browse all you want all day long, even sleep in here, we don't care. WE are not that stupid and angry, since we know we bought the best and fastest card for the price.









Just for fun, look at this pool here on HardOCP. We can now offically say that the 590 is a FAIL card, when you see enthusiasts voting like that for the competition.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1599790

*6990: 58 votes
590: 8 votes*

Enthusiasts are not stupid, and they know now which card is the best between the 6990 and the 590. The poll results are clear. 78% for the 6990 against 10% for the 590.









You can call me ''troll'' all day long, but enthusiasts voting massively like that for the 6990 is clearly showing which card is considered the best for the price. No need to say more. You can try to defend the 590 all day long, poll results like that are speaking the truth about those 2 cards.

I'm sure 590 owners will now go vote in that poll on HardOCP to feel better.







But it's too late.










What the hell? Are you mentally handicapped or something there bud? I was curious to see some water overclocked benchmarks. Everywhere I see you post, its 6990 praising, 590 bashing. What am I your natural born enemy because I bought a different card? For crying out loud. CONGRATULATIONS, you bought a 6990. Its a faster card, so you bought it. I bought the 590 for my own reasons. In 6 months, both cards will be obsolete and unfortunately neither of these cards are fast enough on their own to drive mutli 1600p monitors (and neither will be in my system when that happens). Hopefully next gen will suffice.


----------



## cq842000

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPCJh8tYri0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPCJh8tYri0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPCJh8tYri0[/ame[/URL]]

Looks like it ran fine in eyefinity, but I'll need to look for gaming benchmarks...










I'm sure it runs fine on a GTX580/GTX590 if a stock 5970 can do it....


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

The Koolance 6970 block came with instructions that mentioned insulating washers on the screws, but none came with it, just screws. Is this why my card bricked ????

installing new 6970 in 3 hours!


----------



## ReignsOfPower

^ Looks great. Saw that a while ago! I have the 5970 from last generation. 1GB VRAM was a bit too limiting unfortunately. Still, for $700 we really should demand 60fps minimum on every modern game. Then again, outside of Crysis and Metro none of the top performing cards have too much trouble.

[EDIT] - Actually those 5970 numbers are a bit poor. Mine does much better.
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2937943
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/718068


----------



## ablearcher

hm...I guess I'll browser around


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13076311*
> The Koolance 6970 block came with instructions that mentioned insulating washers on the screws, but none came with it, just screws. Is this why my card bricked ????
> 
> installing new 6970 in 3 hours!


It is possible that the screws could have shorted out the card in some way.


----------



## broken pixel

Standing by with my popcorn in hand.

Post benchmarks please.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13076311*
> The Koolance 6970 block came with instructions that mentioned insulating washers on the screws, but none came with it, just screws. Is this why my card bricked ????
> 
> installing new 6970 in 3 hours!


If it's like my EK WB for my hd5970s then spacer/washers were necessary, as for insulation, it's a tough call but should really be necessary if it isnt for spacing. Have you tried deblocking it and putting the original shroud back on for testing?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;13076047*
> What the hell? Are you mentally handicapped or something there bud?


Yes. Totally. I'm wearing a pink tutu and living in my parents basement with my imaginary friend.









And relax a bit. It's not the 590 owner's thread here. We don't want to go in that direction and calling names to each others.

Sorry, but I taught you were one of those crazy 590 owners that don't want me to ''browse'' the 590 owners thread. I made a mistake. Please accept my sincere apologies. Ok?

I don't bench alot, and IMHO, synthetic benchmarks are favoring Nvidia too much. But I will try to run some benchmarks if I find some spare time tomorrow. One of the pharmacist working for me has a gastro-enteritis, and I had to replace her at the last minute. 12 hours shifts are long. Sigh.

Yep. The mentally handicaped pharmacist/biochimist has 50 employes.

So, are we still friend? Can you be friend with a mentally handicaped person like me?







Really, I'm sorry. Ok now?









And now, back on topic. The great 6990!


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;13076319*
> ^ Looks great. Saw that a while ago! I have the 5970 from last generation. 1GB VRAM was a bit too limiting unfortunately. Still, for $700 we really should demand 60fps minimum on every modern game. Then again, outside of Crysis and Metro none of the top performing cards have too much trouble.
> 
> [EDIT] - Actually those 5970 numbers are a bit poor. Mine does much better.
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2937943
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/718068


Agreed, so did my previous quadfired HD5970s. They scored P15k on 3dmark11 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/855971and P49k in Vantage(52k GPU score) WITHOUT PHYSX http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2804532. Really looking forward to more of the same or better from two water-cooled hd6990s.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13076311*
> The Koolance 6970 block came with instructions that mentioned insulating washers on the screws, but none came with it, just screws. Is this why my card bricked ????
> 
> installing new 6970 in 3 hours!


No, I don't thing so, since the 6990 waterblock is exactly like it, and ok.

Anything could have cause that. Even plain bad luck. You will never know. Just install the other one. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Have fun!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13077457*
> Yes. Totally. I'm wearing a pink tutu and living in my parents basement with my imaginary friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And relax a bit. It's not the 590 owner's thread here. We don't want to go in that direction and calling names to each others.
> 
> Sorry, but I taught you were one of those crazy 590 owners that don't want me to ''browse'' the 590 owners thread. I made a mistake. Please accept my sincere apologies. Ok?
> 
> I don't bench alot, and IMHO, synthetic benchmarks are favoring Nvidia too much. But I will try to run some benchmarks if I find some spare time tomorrow. One of the pharmacist working for me has a gastro-enteritis, and I had to replace her at the last minute. 12 hours shifts are long. Sigh.
> 
> Yep. The mentally handicaped pharmacist/biochimist has 50 employes.
> 
> So, are we still friend? Can you be friend with a mentally handicaped person like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I'm sorry. Ok now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, back on topic. The great 6990!










:buttkick:




















































LMAO, I just had to post this!

J/K


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;13076319*
> Then again, outside of Crysis and Metro none of the top performing cards have too much trouble.


Talking about those 2 games.

With latest 11.4 drivers. For the same price compared to 580 SLI, a Tri-Fire 6990+6970 set-up is impressive. No? Totally outclassing Nvidia's 1000$ offering. Look at those slides. And those are with beta 11.4 drivers!

AMD are on the right track. I think they will surprise us in the upcomnig months. Look at those slides!

Crysis. Tri-Fire: 60 fps at 2560X1600 8AA! Unplayable on 580 SLI.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim Reaper;13077678*
> For the money, perhaps. For the 3 GPU's Vs. 2 GPU's to do it? LMAO! ATI FTW... I guess. *If you can't go quality*, go quantity! F yea!


1000$ against 1000$. 2 cards against 2 cards. Fair ground. What's the problem with 3 GPU against 2?









The problem is that the 580 are overpriced. Simply. So yes, for the same price, you get 3 GPUs with AMD, instead of 2 with Nvidia.









Nvidia FTW! People will pay for those just because it's Nvidia, so why not overpriced them!

BTW, are you saying that the 6990 is ''not quality''? Huh. It's the AMD forum here. 6990 thread? Koo-koo?

''*If you can't go quality*'' I think you were talking about the 590 here, no? Black smoke, bad VRM design... Is it ''quality''? The 6990 is a much better card, and with quality parts, and a BIOS without any PowerTune limit, and no hard-lock voltage or any OCP, or any throttling. That's quality.

If you want to troll, go back in the Nvidia forum. If you want to talk seriously with us, we are listening.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;13077693*
> Also, having 50 or no employees under you at all doesn't give you the right to act like a childish simply because you feel like it


Boy, you sound just like my mother-in-law.









But you are right.

I said I was sorry. English is my 3rd language, I have 15 patients in front of me, waiting for me, 3 doctors on the line, 5 technicians to manage. It's frantic. So sometimes I don't write exactly what I'm thinking. Sorry about that.

Friends?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grim Reaper;13077772*
> Tri-SLI vs. Tri-Crossfire?! Fair game too?


No. Not at all. It's 1500$ against 1000$, so it's not fair ground anymore.

Tri-SLI = 1500$. 6990+6970=1000$. Sorry, try again.

1000$ against 1000$, 2 cards agianst 2 cards, it's 580 SLI against 6990+6970.

And 6970 are on even ground with the 580 with the latest drivers. So there is no ''quality premium'' here. And you get more VRAM with the 6970.

The 580 are overpriced. There is no ''premium'' for a better card at all. And with less VRAM.

But the 6990 compared to the 590. Hah! That's another story. And there, there is really a card with better quality parts compared to the other... for the same price.









But please. Start a new thread if you want to discuss semantics. It's the 6990 owner's thread here. Look at the title. Go start your own Tri-SLI agianst the world, or Nvidia = quality, somewhere else. Please. If you don't have a 6990, then go away.


----------



## Levesque

It's an invasion! Nvidia owners are invading our thread!

Please guys. Don,t start it. The moderators will be happy to delete posts that are not related to the 6990. It's the 6990 owner's thread.

Go start new threads somewhere else to discuss those things, please.

Grimreaper. Go away, please. I'm asking politely. You are not welcome here. Look at the title. Don,t wait for the moderators to kick you out.

And relax a bit.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;13077912*
> I don't think we're really concerned about price when we're willing to fork out 1k just for GPU's. Price vs. performance, AMD has been winning that battle since the 4800 series. No news there. I'm a bit restricted unfortunately on my GPU setup, so I upgrade every generation to the new Dual GPU card. Seems to be good so far for me.
> 
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/45524_111664585555478_100001358102443_78886_1231322_n.jpg
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8950/img20110407194816.jpg


ah, a fellow P180mini owner









as for restrictions, I have a FT03, how do you think that makes me feel?









You couldn't fit TriSLI GTX580 even if you wanted to, so why even bother arguing something that doesn't even pertain to you?







. At least I have a HAF 932 to lug around.

















By jeremyshaw at 2011-01-03

though if you are one of the people who switches GPU makers every gen, I do that, too. I got pissed at my last HD5870CF setup, lol...


----------



## Levesque

Sigh. 6990 owners. Report the guy to the moderator.

Grim. You won't derail the thread. You are a troll.

Ok. Now waiting for the moderators to clean the thread and those off-topic, flame-baiting posts. I will now ignore you. So you can post anyhing you want until they kick you out.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1007444

Getting some great scores, temps dont break 49C, 40 Idle.








@ 1.25v 1050 / 1400


----------



## drufause

FYI amd/ati lovers are going to bad mouth nvidia. Shocker of amazement nvidia lovers are going to bad mouth the red tide. The reasonably minded people sit back and lol. So trolls you keep trolling and whiners keep on a whining and nerd-ragers are not all that fun but you keep raging to I'll just back and lol till you shut up.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Ok seems card installed ok, tested in Kombuster, Furmark no good drivers for 3 way x fire, but now I have antoher problem, I reinstalled the drivers but the installation fails to install properly. It doesnt install hydra vision and there is no catalyst control centre.

tried redownloading from amd site, safe mode, im running driver sweeper too, for some reason now 11.4 isnt installing correct.


----------



## Grim Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13079735*
> Ok seems card installed ok, tested in Kombuster, Furmark no good drivers for 3 way x fire, but now I have antoher problem, I reinstalled the drivers but the installation fails to install properly. It doesnt install hydra vision and there is no catalyst control centre.
> 
> tried redownloading from amd site, safe mode, im running driver sweeper too, for some reason now 11.4 isnt installing correct.


Sweep the drivers again, then try to reinstall the drivers with 1 card only and see what happens.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Was wondering about getting one but what kind of CPU would I need to have, from AMD, to NOT bottleneck a 6990? Pretty sure my 550 @ 3.8GHz wouldn't handle it too well...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere;13079784*
> Was wondering about getting one but what kind of CPU would I need to have, from AMD, to NOT bottleneck a 6990? Pretty sure my 550 @ 3.8GHz wouldn't handle it too well...


Im not sure there is a AMD CPU that won't bottleneck a 6990


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13079735*
> Ok seems card installed ok, tested in Kombuster, Furmark no good drivers for 3 way x fire, but now I have antoher problem, I reinstalled the drivers but the installation fails to install properly. It doesnt install hydra vision and there is no catalyst control centre.
> 
> tried redownloading from amd site, safe mode, im running driver sweeper too, for some reason now 11.4 isnt installing correct.


Just uninstall all ATI/CAT software in normal windows. They delete the AMD and or ATI folder on your HDD, then reboot. I have never been able to uninstall ATI drivers in Safe mode. If you delete the folders, when window reboots, it will not install any drivers for the video cards. If you don't, I often see Windows install video card drivers on reboot.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Urgent help needed please!!!

Graphics freezing during crysis2, 3dMark11, Furmark, within 5 seconds.

Does not freeze in Call of Duty, Kombuster 2.02. Ran Kombuster extreme settings benchmark fine all 3 GPUs were visible, clocks all were at 880, temps didnt go over 47 degrees -










How can it survive this and hang in crysis 2 & 3dmark11 ??

btw crysis 2 worked fine before I installed the koolance blocks. everything worked fine before that, now graphics are a little unstable.

I have tried -

replacing cards, 
replacing thermal pads,
trying one card at a time
reinstalling drivers using driver sweeper
reinstalling windows

Blocks are installed correctly on cards, can thermal pads cause shorts? its the only thing I can think of, but the pads are cut to the size advised on the instructions so...

really am in need of help here I have tried everything and there seems to be an issue of when heavy graphics come into play the cards stop. dont know and it has been happening since koolance install.

thank you


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

76 posts deleted. Report any offending posts and move on, dont respond to them at all


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I wonder if it is the block causing the issue? I'm using an EK block with my 6970 and it runs very cool and I can oc the crap out of it. Are you putting too much TIM on? it it on the pcb somehow?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


I wonder if it is the block causing the issue? I'm using an EK block with my 6970 and it runs very cool and I can oc the crap out of it. Are you putting too much TIM on? it it on the pcb somehow?


Whats tim and whats pcb? if your refering to thermal pads they are exactly the size advised as per instructions. nothing is touching anything else they are on right and the screws are not too tight, just to initial resistence with screwdriver.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Whats tim and whats pcb? if your refering to thermal pads they are exactly the size advised as per instructions. nothing is touching anything else they are on right and the screws are not too tight, just to initial resistence with screwdriver.


No offense, but with a tri-fire setup you should know a little bit more about the cards. TIM is the Thermal paste, and PCB is the board itself. Hope this helps.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Whats tim and whats pcb? if your refering to thermal pads they are exactly the size advised as per instructions. nothing is touching anything else they are on right and the screws are not too tight, just to initial resistence with screwdriver.


Are you putting thermal interface material (TIM) on the GPU core, either in a X fashion or spreading it manually??

Sometimes it can be messy to use and it gets over your circuit board which may cause issues with it functioning correctly or at all, especially if its conductive. Check that the card is completely clean on both sides.

Edit: If you find it has got TIM on areas where its not supposed to be, clean it off with rubbing alcohol and a Q tip.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Are you putting thermal interface material (TIM) on the GPU core, either in a X fashion or spreading it manually??

Sometimes it can be messy to use and it gets over your circuit board which may cause issues with it functioning correctly or at all, especially if its conductive. Check that the card is completely clean on both sides.


there is non conductive thermal paste on the gpu spread evenly.
the heatsinks have pads as specified. I have taken off the block and checked everything 3 times.

I have reinstalled drivers and windows.

I would like an explanation on why it can run an extreme benchtest in Kombuster, COD BlackOps, but crash 5 seconds into 3DMark11 and Crysis2?


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


there is non conductive thermal paste on the gpu spread evenly.
the heatsinks have pads as specified. I have taken off the block and checked everything 3 times.

I have reinstalled drivers and windows.

I would like an explanation on why it can run an extreme benchtest in Kombuster, COD BlackOps, but crash 5 seconds into 3DMark11 and Crysis2?


Your problem might be related to heat, See how hot it gets with a Temperature monitor. Maybe try replacing the Thermal Paste with AS5 or Antec Formula-7.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

It never goes above 47 during Kombuster.. and 37 idle. Def not heat related.

Id say its a driver issue but my xfire setup worked in crysis2 before installing Koolance.
Then Id say its the blocks causing a short but how can that be when they can run a benchmark.

EDIT:

Black ops crashes now. games crash, benchmarks ok.

any advice on how to fix this?

How can Benching in Kombuster work and games not? is that a hardware issue or software?

Crysis 2 and Black Ops freeze at the same time. About 5 seconds into actual gameplay, graphics will be perfect for the 5 seconds, high FPS, then total freeze after 5 seconds, they do not restart, whole PC just hangs. then I have to restart.

Im so regretting getting watercooling everything was fine until I did that.

EDIT: I THINK HAVE FOUND THE PROBLEM PLEASE ADVISE -

I tried connecting the monitor to the 6970, and there was no signal... even though the 6970 shows up in device manager, and seems to run in benchmarks.. the monitor only works on the 6990.

Same thing happened with the other 6970 that I RMA'd (which will probably come back ok)

I bought a new 6970 today, same issue

would it be the PCI slot on the mobo? Im thinking yes, but how was it working before the koolance install and now its not? If I get a new mobo, re connect everything and it still doesnt work Im going to go crazy


----------



## broken pixel

FYI

EK 6990 backplates should be available tomorrow, latest by Wednesday. 
Whoot!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*


76 posts deleted. Report any offending posts and move on, dont respond to them at all


Thank you! The infestation has been eradicated.


----------



## Levesque

3WYXFIRE.

Do you have another system at home/work to try the 6970 alone? Also, don't OC anything. Put your CPU, RAM and graphic card all at stock default speed and settings.

Try to remove the 6990, and just use the 6970 in the first slot, alone. And see if it works in that PCIe slot. If it works, then it's the other PCIe slot the problem.

Also. Does your motherboard have molex plug to get more juice to the PCIe slots? If not, you could have burn a PCIe slot in demanding too much power. On my Asus Maximus, I have 2 dedicated molex ''Easy-Plug'' to get more juice to the graphic cards.

The 6990 and 6970 with 1.25v 1000/1300 are drawing ALOT of power! That's why there is a yellow sticker on those cards.







So if your system is freezing, i think it's a power problem. Form the PCIe slot, or the PSU.

You should aslo try to start on a fresh windows installation. Just load a clean image, or do a fresh/clean install of Windows.

But for now, just try the 6970 alone in the slot where you have the 6990. See if it works. And you should really re-install Windows also. To put aside all the other potential problems. And don't OC anything. Everything at stock, CPU and RAM also.


----------



## ArcticZero

Bit of a problem here. I realized I can't seem to force AA into games using 11.4 March 23 drivers, and RadeonPro. This used to work perfectly for me for Oblivion and NFS:HP back on 11.2's, but I can't anymore.

I haven't tested other games yet, but I will later. Any ideas?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


You guys are nuts! Nexus6 how much did you pay for both? $2000?


Come on, the AMD Radeon HD 6990 retails at $700. Times two would be $1400, at most up to $1600.


----------



## speedplz

just got myself a 6990 put a koolance block on it







super ******* happy now to get my eyefinity going just need 2 more screens HAHAHA but thats what i got it for.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


3WYXFIRE.

Do you have another system at home/work to try the 6970 alone? Also, don't OC anything. Put your CPU, RAM and graphic card all at stock default speed and settings.

Try to remove the 6990, and just use the 6970 in the first slot, alone. And see if it works in that PCIe slot. If it works, then it's the other PCIe slot the problem.

Also. Does your motherboard have molex plug to get more juice to the PCIe slots? If not, you could have burn a PCIe slot in demanding too much power. On my Asus Maximus, I have 2 dedicated molex ''Easy-Plug'' to get more juice to the graphic cards.

The 6990 and 6970 with 1.25v 1000/1300 are drawing ALOT of power! That's why there is a yellow sticker on those cards.







So if your system is freezing, i think it's a power problem. Form the PCIe slot, or the PSU.

You should aslo try to start on a fresh windows installation. Just load a clean image, or do a fresh/clean install of Windows.

But for now, just try the 6970 alone in the slot where you have the 6990. See if it works. And you should really re-install Windows also. To put aside all the other potential problems. And don't OC anything. Everything at stock, CPU and RAM also.


I tried everything. It used to work before water cooling so not PSU. It was doing my head in so just took it off the loop. Just have a lone 6990 now. Im no more 3 wy x fire, can I change my name ?

guna sell 6970 & waterblock too much hassle most likely mobo pci slot but cant be bothered anymore its been weeks of installing + spending, I just want to enjoy my pc. now its finished.


----------



## broken pixel

My EK block is going to be waiting for me after work. Ordered Thursday arrival Monday sometime. Not bad for DHL international shipping : )


----------



## Smil3

Question

If i plan on getting x2 6990 with EK water cooling, with overclocked (i know, overkill ...)
and i7 2600K with EK waterblock too (overclock also) , and all the extras in a pc.
Would i need a 1250W or 1500W power supply and which one is best?


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


FYI

EK 6990 backplates should be available tomorrow, latest by Wednesday. 
Whoot!


Awesome, I was waiting for those. I'm still waiting on the second ek block and bridge to get here so I can get started on getting these new badboyz under water.


----------



## Levesque

Great article on Tri-Fire at HardOCP 6990+6970 against 580 SLI.

The Tri-Fire set-up is raping 580 SLI, like I always said here. And for the same price.









http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...ifire_review/9


----------



## thrgk

I installing my koolance, got my card to 1020/1320 so far at 1.125 volts. Has anyone been able to fold with the 6990 yet or no one knows? Also can someone link me a way to increase my voltage even more?


----------



## anand00x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13086087*
> Great article on Tri-Fire at HardOCP 6990+6970 against 580 SLI.
> 
> The Tri-Fire set-up is raping 580 SLI, like I always said here. And for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/04/11/amd_radeon_69906970_crossfirex_trifire_review/9


This article assisted in my impulse 6970 purchase today. TriFire


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anand00x;13086744*
> This article assisted in my impulse 6970 purchase today. TriFire


For the same price, you will have a more powerful set-up then 580 SLI. Great, isn't it?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;13086176*
> I installing my koolance, got my card to 1020/1320 so far at 1.125 volts. Has anyone been able to fold with the 6990 yet or no one knows? Also can someone link me a way to increase my voltage even more?


Try this, it goes higher than Afterburner for me... http://us.sapphiretech.com/archive/gm/drivers/SAPPHIRE_TriXX_Installer_v4_634377835288042330.0.exe


----------



## thrgk

is that sapphire trix?


----------



## cq842000

Indeed it is, the newest version too...


----------



## ezveedub

I'll be checking back in here end of the week guys. Heading out to sea, almost no reception now. Catch you guys later.


----------



## 4sunn24

A lot of the cheaper places (SuperBiiz, Directron) are all sold out, I regret not getting it earlier. What's the next best place to get an XFX 6990?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13089343*
> A lot of the cheaper places (SuperBiiz, Directron) are all sold out, I regret not getting it earlier. What's the next best place to get an XFX 6990?


Looks like tiger direct is the only place to have them for $734.99+ shipping http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=55285&CatId=7005

I order mine from SuperBiiz when they had them for $699 free shipping.


----------



## derickwm

Newegg finally shipped my order today! Hoping to be here by Friday


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Newegg finally shipped my order today! Hoping to be here by Friday 


Nice!!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smil3*


Question

If i plan on getting x2 6990 with EK water cooling, with overclocked (i know, overkill ...)
and i7 2600K with EK waterblock too (overclock also) , and all the extras in a pc.
Would i need a 1250W or 1500W power supply and which one is best?


Decent 1200w would be plenty if you plan to keep the USB devices (such as external HDD's and Sound cards) and internal HDD's to a minimum.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

So took the 6970 off the loop, just 6990 now.

new rig finally finally finished.


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*


Bit of a problem here. I realized I can't seem to force AA into games using 11.4 March 23 drivers, and RadeonPro. This used to work perfectly for me for Oblivion and NFS:HP back on 11.2's, but I can't anymore.

I haven't tested other games yet, but I will later. Any ideas?


Guys?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Some benchmarks

Kmark shows 1.175v but its really at 1.25v

Anyone notice the previous afterburner max v was 1.3?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Some benchmarks

Kmark shows 1.175v but its really at 1.25v

Anyone notice the previous afterburner max v was 1.3?


They dropped it, Because that's the safe max. With watercooling 1.3v should fine for benching, If you can find a way to get back to 1.3v


----------



## ttoadd.nz

3WYXFIRE said:


> Some benchmarks
> 
> Kmark shows 1.175v but its really at 1.25v
> 
> Anyone notice the previous afterburner max v was 1.3?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice Core clocks! Bummer about the 6970 dude.. I wonder now whether it was a problem with the PCIe slot?..
> 
> I think the max volts for the 6690 is 1.25v, it was 1.3 with the 5970. Unless they changed it with the latest revision of AB.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what memory OC can you achieve at stock volts? I got my 6970 up to 1500mhz. I'm still waiting for a few bits and pieces before I build my Sandy rig. Cant wait!
> 
> Edit: Has anyone tried Sapphire Trixx to OC the 6990? I find its much more user friendly than AB and more optimised for 6900 series. Only thing AB has is GPU usage monitor, which I guess comes in handy.


----------



## ablearcher

are the HD6990 memory chips the 1300MHz fast kind on the HD6970 (and simply downclocked), or are the they HD6950 speeds variants? Anyway, I just got a HD6990 (MSI), since my little bit of guesstimath indicated eVGA's 3GB GTX580 would be no less than 630usd, so I decided the MSI HD6990 was worth it







(since it's finally in stock, lol).

I guess I'll have to sell off my HD6870s to make way for this card







EDIT: and move my GTX570s to my HTPC


----------



## broken pixel

Installed my EK block now crossfire is disabled on GPU 1.
So sad . . . Help!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Installed my EK block now crossfire is disabled on GPU 1.
So sad . . . Help!


Sounds like driver issues, driver sweep and reinstall with 11.4


----------



## broken pixel

Fixed! Yay! Well I see 2 GPUs.
Testing!


----------



## ablearcher

3WYXFIRE, I know we got off on the wrong foot, but may you let me in on how loud the exos 2 is under full HD6990 load? Thank you!!


----------



## broken pixel

GPU1 is 58c GPU2 is 38c when running heaven BM.
Time to install the block again, tears!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


GPU1 is 58c GPU2 is 38c when running heaven BM.
Time to install the block again, tears!


eek!!! well, make sure to only tighten all the screws down a little bit, then once all "a little bit," then tighten them all down a little further, before tightenening them all the way down. Admittedly, I have never installed a WB as large and spread out as the HD6990 block...


----------



## broken pixel

The problem I think are the stand offs. They all where a ***** to get installed and all of them will not tighten down flush. When installing them I tried switching the stand offs to diffent holes, same problem.


----------



## ablearcher

well, I'm defineately getting the Koolance block, now... I'm sorry, I'm not of much help, right now


----------



## broken pixel

It was a ***** but I got the stand offs as flush as I could get them. The temps are within 1-2 degrees between the cores now. Yay!

GPU1 44C GPU2 42C running heaven DX11. 
Time for bed, what a heart check thought I FU my card.

: )


----------



## ablearcher

ah, good night, then!!


----------



## ablearcher

Well, I'm probably gonna sound like and idiot for not searching, but I swore I didn't notice this yesterday:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...309s1389#blank

122usd for a DD HD6990 WB







is this worth it?? barely more than most single GPU block!!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13093936*
> Well, I'm probably gonna sound like and idiot for not searching, but I swore I didn't notice this yesterday:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12884/ex-blc-891/Danger_Den_DD-6990_VGA_Full_Card_Liquid_Cooling_Block_GPU-6990.html?tl=g30c309s1389#blank
> 
> 122usd for a DD HD6990 WB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this worth it?? barely more than most single GPU block!!


I found this like a week ago. Its the DD HD6990 WB install and you can see temps at the end







http://youtu.be/C4ekxiBwI_g


----------



## ablearcher

Nice.... I guess I could probably get away with using just this block instead of the 20-40usd ++ I'd have to spend on the other WBs.... first time using a fullcover block, lol, and it has to be dual GPU









Thank you!!


----------



## ablearcher

Actually, it has an acrylic top, is that a bad thing? I swear I've read on xtremesystems that acrylic tops weren't "recommended??"


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13094040*
> Actually, it has an acrylic top, is that a bad thing? I swear I've read on xtremesystems that acrylic tops weren't "recommended??"


Thats something I don't know







Im still new to watercooling







And I haven't watercooled a GPU Yet! Im sure someone will know


----------



## ablearcher

well, I guess I'll learn along the way, too









EDIT: I'm helf tempted to get a XPSC RASA 360 kit and use that with a GPU WB only, lol...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13094126*
> well, I guess I'll learn along the way, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm helf tempted to get a XPSC RASA 360 kit and use that with a GPU WB only, lol...


A 240 would cool a 6990 very well


----------



## ablearcher

ah, a RASA kit owner, I've been meaning pick your brains to ask:









with the pump/res not mounted to the 5.25 mounts, is it noisey?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13094170*
> ah, a RASA kit owner, I've been meaning pick your brains to ask:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the pump/res not mounted to the 5.25 mounts, is it noisey?


My pump is completely silent, unless you put your ear on the reservoir.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13093080*
> 3WYXFIRE, I know we got off on the wrong foot, but may you let me in on how loud the exos 2 is under full HD6990 load? Thank you!!


May I ask why you're moving from a GTX570 to an HD6990 instead of going SLI GTX570?

I'm just curious to know the reasons









Good buy by the way, seen an HD6990 in my own hands and it is a damn beast card, just amazing!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13093681*
> It was a ***** but I got the stand offs as flush as I could get them. The temps are within 1-2 degrees between the cores now. Yay!
> 
> GPU1 44C GPU2 42C running heaven DX11.
> Time for bed, what a heart check thought I FU my card.
> 
> : )


Cool (yes, pun intended)! I got the same temps with the Koolance. So the EK and Koolance waterblocks are both doing great!









have fun.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13094881*
> May I ask why you're moving from a GTX570 to an HD6990 instead of going SLI GTX570?
> 
> I'm just curious to know the reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good buy by the way, seen an HD6990 in my own hands and it is a damn beast card, just amazing!


I already have SLI GTX570







Unfortuneately, at my res (2560x1440), 1.2GB isn't enough







, and the 3GB GTX580s aren't gonna be cheap, either. So this is a middle ground, for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13095424*
> Cool (yes, pun intended)! I got the same temps with the Koolance. So the EK and Koolance waterblocks are both doing great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun.


I guess it's up to me to find out how good the DD WB is


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13096684*
> I already have SLI GTX570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortuneately, at my res (2560x1440), 1.2GB isn't enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and the 3GB GTX580s aren't gonna be cheap, either. So this is a middle ground, for me


Yes, the VRAM at those res is not enough. Just like the 580 with 1.5Gb selling for 500$... But those 580 3Gb will be really sweet, if the price is right. But knowing Nvidia, I'm not sure they won't overcharged for those...

I'm thinking of buying 3 of those EVGA 580 3Gb for my 2nd gaming machine at home. They are really interesting. If the price is right, Nvidia will finally have a great card on the market with enough VRAM for those high enthusiasts resolutions.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13096732*
> Yes, the VRAM at those res is not enough. Just like the 580 with 1.5Gb selling for 500$... But those 580 3Gb will be really sweet, if the price is right. But knowing Nvidia, I'm not sure they won't overcharged for those...
> 
> I'm thinking of buying 3 of those EVGA 580 3Gb for my 2nd gaming machine at home. They are really interesting. If the price is right, Nvidia will finally have a great card on the market with enough VRAM for those high enthusiasts resolutions.


heh, yeah, if eVGA's 3GB GTX580 are priced well, my GTX570 SLI is gonna be sold for no other purpose than to make way







I cannot keep too many nVidia and AMD systems at home








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13094203*
> My pump is completely silent, unless you put your ear on the reservoir.


Awwww, thank you!! I guess I'll externally mount the Rasa kit with lots of fan grills, then







Much cheaper than the Exos







(well, the exos does have the LCD panel....).


----------



## kcuestag

I wish I could afford the money to buy a 3rd HD6970









Although for now I am quite happy with 2 of them in CrossfireX, damn beast PC


----------



## ablearcher

hee hee, I want to get a HD6970, but that would require some watercooling action, too...







I'll probably wait on decent HD6950 pricing


----------



## kcuestag

Nah, these cards are amazing on air too









My CrossfireX is @ 950/1450 stock volts, with a fan profile of 40% above 60ºC, it never reaches anything above 68ºC on my Silverstone Raven









They're pretty cool, I expected them to be a lot warmer!


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13093240*
> The problem I think are the stand offs. They all where a ***** to get installed and all of them will not tighten down flush. When installing them I tried switching the stand offs to diffent holes, same problem.


I know you alerady fixed but... for those stand offs to sit properly in place I always use some non condutive tim like an old Artic Ceramic I have now just for this king of thing... "clue" then to the bloc than lay the pcb on the block and screw...


----------



## anand00x

Wish I could get my hands on a Thermaltake Xpressar micro refrigeration case. It hits 0c in 5 min...


----------



## broken pixel

And the EK story continues.
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=76&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13099846*
> And the EK story continues.
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=76&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17


I REALLY hate it when things like that happens to early adopters.









Replacing my Maximus B2 for a B3 was a real pain, with all my blocks and loops.

I hope EK will solve the problem fast. Frustrating situation.

All happy to get a waterblock for you card. Oups, sorry, wrong screws.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I REALLY hate it when things like that happens to early adopters.









Replacing my Maximus B2 for a B3 was a real pain, with all my blocks and loops.

I hope EK will solve the problem fast. Frustrating situation.

All happy to get a waterblock for you card. Oups, sorry, wrong screws.










Yeah, you tell me, I still didn't replace my B2 for a B3, I'm too lazy and my SATA 2 are fine, so I think I'm going to keep my B2.


----------



## broken pixel

And I already installed the block last night. Had to really tourque the stand offs down to get them flush on the block. They said oh we will send more stand offs tomorrow.
I asked to get another block drop shipped.
We will see?


----------



## ablearcher

argh.... I'm glad I went DD for this route, though they seem to have a bad rep? Or was that ThermalTake that has the bad rep?

EDIT: yay, newegg just shipped my HD6990 out!! I just put in my FrozenCPU order!!







this is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


And I already installed the block last night. Had to really tourque the stand offs down to get them flush on the block. They said oh we will send more stand offs tomorrow.
I asked to get another block drop shipped. 
We will see?


They should really replace your block. It's not your fault. You didn't knew that THEY would screw-up (pun intended) the first batch.

Really. They should send you a brand new one IMHO.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

***, I have to wait over two weeks for my EK block... still hasnt arrived... then this problem? So means I have to wait another 2 weeks before I can even use my card!!!!! this is not good enough.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


argh.... I'm glad I went DD for this route, though they seem to have a bad rep? Or was that ThermalTake that has the bad rep?

EDIT: yay, newegg just shipped my HD6990 out!! I just put in my FrozenCPU order!!







this is gonna be awesome!!










Welcome to the club. Pics and benchmark or else it didn't happen.


----------



## xartion

UPS delivered a day earlier than they were supposed to:


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


***, I have to wait over two weeks for my EK block... still hasnt arrived... then this problem? So means I have to wait another 2 weeks before I can even use my card!!!!! this is not good enough.


Why don't you use it on air meanwhile?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*









UPS delivered a day earlier than they were supposed to:











Very nice card, enjoy it!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Why don't you use it on air meanwhile?










Hey Kev, Well i have got a wc 6970 in my p55 rig atm tying me over, I'm also waiting on a ud7 block from USA before I set my sandy rig up. I dont want to hear that 6990 fan lol. I just hope EK have sent me the right standoffs, as it looks like only SOME orders were messed up? Or I maybe reading it wrong coz I'm pissed!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Welcome to the club. Pics and benchmark or else it didn't happen.


 well, I have invoices, for now, lol.









But now I am considering attaching on a HD6970 just for the sake of trifire, lol.... I might need to reinstall my HCP1200 (currently using an AX850) into my FT03, which is something I have been putting off


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*









UPS delivered a day earlier than they were supposed to:











Nice!







Your killing me, My XFX 6990 will be here tomorrow


----------



## xartion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Nice!







Your killing me, My XFX 6990 will be here tomorrow










Yeah, I'm about to install it now....Superbiiz had a great price but it took 8 days to get here







Next project within a month or two will be watercooling I think


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


Yeah, I'm about to install it now....Superbiiz had a great price but it took 8 days to get here







Next project within a month or two will be watercooling I think










Thats funny I ordered mine from Superbiiz too







Its taking 7 days to get to me


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*









UPS delivered a day earlier than they were supposed to:


Nice card. Look exactly like mine.









Welcome to the Club.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


They should really replace your block. It's not your fault. You didn't knew that THEY would screw-up (pun intended) the first batch.

Really. They should send you a brand new one IMHO.










EK
Hi!

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17

The standoffs threads are mismatch.

We can send you new ones tomorrow.

I apologize for the problem,

This clearly is not intentional.

Best regards, Eddy

Me

Wow! And I'm supposed to of found that info? I already installed my block on my 6990. Why was that info not included after someone purchased? I would of waited before I did the install.

If they send new standoffs they will not fit properly in the the threads, I cranked the standoffs down.

How can you release a product and send the wrong standoffs with it? Sheesh! I remember a tag located inside the bag containing the mounting hardware quality checked.

They might as well drop ship me a replacement block then I will ship back EKs goof up.

I would really like to have built my block with the correct hardware and not had to force the standoffs into place.

Really makes second guess purchasing from EK again. I mentioned this in an overclocking forum and a few people are now going with Koolance instead of EK. I'm sure there will be others who follow.

I don't think sending me standoffs is going to fix my issue.

Thanks, 
Jason Alt
-
Sent from my iPhone

Have yet to here back from them.









Congrats LuckyB on your new 6990. I got mine from SuperBiiz next day air so I can't comment on there ground speeds. Yay 6990


----------



## broken pixel

I just notice that they posted advisory today after my first e mail of the morning to them explaining my issue. : (


----------



## Levesque

Broken Pixel.

EK are usually fixing things right. Don't be afraid to insist. The watercoolling community is small, and a small mistake like that can cost them alot of sales.

I really hope they will send you a new block. New standoffs is not an option IMHO in your case. And since it was their mistake, they should fix it properly.

If not, send a PM directly to the owner of EK, and point him to that thread. I think you can reach him via Xtremesystems.org. Eddy_EK.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/member.php?u=15107


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Hey Kev, Well i have got a wc 6970 in my p55 rig atm tying me over, I'm also waiting on a ud7 block from USA before I set my sandy rig up. I dont want to hear that 6990 fan lol. I just hope EK have sent me the right standoffs, as it looks like only SOME orders were messed up? Or I maybe reading it wrong coz I'm pissed!


Oh well, enjoy that beast rig as soon as you get ur EK Block!!!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

haha will do but i still wanna cry!


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Broken Pixel.

EK are usually fixing things right. Don't be afraid to insist. The watercoolling community is small, and a small mistake like that can cost them alot of sales.

I really hope they will send you a new block. New standoffs is not an option IMHO in your case. And since it was their mistake, they should fix it properly.

If not, send a PM directly to the owner of EK, and point him to that thread. I think you can reach him via Xtremesystems.org. Eddy_EK.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/member.php?u=15107


Thanks for the advise and support, I'm making a ticket now to send to them. I have faith in EK to make this right, I hope they do as I like there products.


----------



## armartins

Please look at this!

*Look at 08:18 61k+ CPU Score for GTX590 video review. The guy uses Physx enabled lol... this site have made the maximum effort to hype the 6990 fan noise (I really believe it is loud, I know I had my 5970 on my CM690 with the stock cooler) but that was way too much wining for an enthusiast card. And that was before 590 launch so it was pretty much preparing the scenario for the "silent card" argument. And in the conclusion "6990 slight better, but he still prefers the 590 for the noise. Well that review is online and we do not see him (and many others) talking about the locked voltages and limited OC... that just amazed me. HardOCP is pending to AMD in their text but the numbers are there, so their arguments are valid, but this OMG is "following the last pre NDA briefing from NVIDIA with eyes closed"*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt9MY9d1z-U[/ame]


----------



## broken pixel

Update

EK has confirmed that they will be shipping me a replacement FC6990 and letting me keep the old one.

Yay! EK has rock solid support.
: )


----------



## kcuestag

That's very nice of EK, I knew they would not dissapoint you


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13109633*
> That's very nice of EK, I knew they would not dissapoint you


Should I use the thermal pads on the memory chips and VRMs or use some MX paste? I used that stuff on the GPUs.


----------



## kcuestag

Use the thermal pads


----------



## broken pixel

Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

No problem, glad I could hlep you


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Update

EK has confirmed that they will be shipping me a replacement FC6990 and letting me keep the old one.

Yay! EK has rock solid support. 
: )


Yay! told you they would do the right thing!









I always put some paste before putting thermal pad. But that's just me. Small amount of paste between chip and thermal pad.


----------



## HiLuckyB

My XFX 6990 is in! Just running it at 880/1250 right now









3DMark 11 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1022618
3DMark Vantage - http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3081006
3DMark 06 - http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15626070










*Old Setup 3 HD 5770's*


----------



## Levesque

HiLuckyB

Welcome to the Club!


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys. great news! Upcoming Powercolor *SINGLE* slot 6990!

With waterblock factory installed and full warranty.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


HiLuckyB

Welcome to the Club!


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Hey guys. great news! Upcoming Powercolor *SINGLE* slot 6990!

With waterblock factory installed and full warranty.



















Or you can get a XFX 6990, And do it your self and save some money most likely


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Or you can get a XFX 6990, And do it your self and save some money most likely










Yes. But it's nice to know it does exist for those that are scared of installing a waterblock.


----------



## AMGC

Hi... Club
please let me in but I can just only post the benchmark right now and I will post some vid or pic soon.

Here are some results

3Dmark11 : P9656 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1021194
3Dmark06 : 34947 http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15623923 <-- Do you guys think the score seem too low for 2 GPUs because my single GTX 480 OC did around 35k


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Yes. But it's nice to know it does exist for those that are scared of installing a waterblock.


Very true, But I like to think people with 6990 can do a waterblock if they take there time


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Update

EK has confirmed that they will be shipping me a replacement FC6990 and letting me keep the old one.

Yay! EK has rock solid support. 
: )


So Ek are sending you a brand new block????? I got an email this morning from their support saying they will just send me the standoffs?? What's wrong with your block?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMGC*


Hi... Club
please let me in but I can just only post the benchmark right now and I will post some vid or pic soon.

Here are some results

3Dmark11 : P9656 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1021194
3Dmark06 : 34947 http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15623923 <-- Do you guys think the score seem too low for 2 GPUs because my single GTX 480 OC did around 35k

















It most likely had something to do with physx. With AMD the cpu has to do it.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Think I might have a gold card









Pushing 1123/1375 @ 1.25v

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1007762

almost 1k points over my 6970 CF setup.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


Think I might have a gold card









Pushing 1123/1375 @ 1.25v

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1007762

almost 1k points over my 6970 CF setup.


Thats a great card right there


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


Think I might have a gold card









Pushing 1123/1375 @ 1.25v

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1007762

almost 1k points over my 6970 CF setup.


What brand you you have?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Thats a great card right there










Originally ran it at 1130/1350 but seems more stable at 1123/1375.
Im wondering how high I can get this @ 1.3v+. Brings it up to par with
580 SLI OC.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


What brand you you have?


HIS


----------



## Nickzorz91

Those speeds and you don't even have it on water?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


Originally ran it at 1130/1350 but seems more stable at 1123/1375.
Im wondering how high I can get this @ 1.3v+. Brings it up to par with
580 SLI OC.









HIS


That OC is nuts, I dont think I will be able to run my 6970 and 6990 together at those clocks. the 6970 doesnt like anything more than 1010/1525 is seems, maybe I need to pump more volts into it


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nickzorz91*


Those speeds and you don't even have it on water?


It is under water, check sig









Just played portal 1 in eyefinity for about 3 hours, 53C Load 40C idle.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


That OC is nuts, I dont think I will be able to run my 6970 and 6990 together at those clocks. the 6970 doesnt like anything more than 1010/1525 is seems, maybe I need to pump more volts into it










Lower your memory clocks around 1300-1400, doesn't really benefit much more past that and it gives headroom to the core clock. All my OC's past 1000 @ 1.25v get pretty unstable with memory 1400+.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

What software you using to OC? 11.4 preview drivers?


----------



## Nickzorz91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


It is under water, check sig










Wow, I must've looked at a different sig. I saw "stock" under GPU cooling and was like ***?!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


What software you using to OC? 11.4 preview drivers?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I must say I am impressed, what max memory clock can you acheive?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


I must say I am impressed, what max memory clock can you acheive?


Starts to BSOD 1400+ when I get the core to around 1000-1050 @1.25v. Which is why I'm wondering the potential at 1.3+. My original 6970 CF was stuck around 1040/1450 1.31v, which is why I'm impressed with the 6990's ability to OC over the previous setup.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*












Holy mother of!!!!! Wow!

Just to think about all the people saying that a 6990 can't OC like 2X 6970!

Now we know a sinlg 6990 can OC better then 2X6970!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Holy mother of!!!!! Wow!

Just to think about all the people saying that a 6990 can't OC like 2X 6970!

Now we know a sinlg 6990 can OC better then 2X6970!










While I'd like to agree with you, and it has been performing stronger than my 6970CF+OC It's a bit early to say if it'll stay stable over the next few months. Although, I do have some head room of +.50v


----------



## tsm106

^^This. Impressive cards that's for sure.


----------



## Levesque

7ranslucen7

Don't show this to any Nvidia 590 owners, or they will have a heart-attack!

They can't even OC the 590! For the same price!


----------



## cq842000

Just a preliminary score before I go water cooled quadfire next month. Nothing is really being pushed yet except for the PhysX card. Sapphire TriXX is saying that my max thresholds are 1.3ghz core/ 2ghz memory/ 1.3v on stock bios....we shall see...
Attachment 205441

Intel Core i7 980X @ 4.2GHz
HD6990 @ 950/1500 -> 1.18v (default bios with air cooling)
PhysX Enabled ([email protected] 850/1700/1875)

3DMark Score P41772

GPU Score 36464

CPU Score 74146

Compare










Does that look like a linear GPU score at those clocks? Already this 6990 smokes my previous HD5970 that I had before quadfired.... not only does it smoke my 5970 but it does so with lower core clocks...


----------



## Levesque

Here's what I got 3 weeks ago without any OC, Tri-Fire 6990+6970.

GPU score 49203. i7 2600K at 4.9.

I heard a ''rumor'' that next AMD drivers should get around 50% in Heaven benchmark. Take it with a grain-of-salt, but those optmized for Nvidia benchmarks will finally be on even ground...

I'm typing on my new mechanical keyboard for the first time. I LOVE that thing.


----------



## cq842000

Sweet scores man, thanks for the compare. Your cards and your CPU are overclocked though... My previous 2x hd5970s used to score 53k GPU score in Performance preset(1050/1250), so I've been really curious as to what I can look forward to.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Here's what I got 3 weeks ago without any OC, Tri-Fire 6990+6970.

GPU score 49203. i7 2600K at 4.9.

I heard a ''rumor'' that next AMD drivers should get around 50% in Heaven benchmark. Take it with a grain-of-salt, but those optmized for Nvidia benchmarks will finally be on even ground...

I'm typing on my new mechanical keyboard for the first time. I LOVE that thing.




























About the Cat driver 11.4. I benched yesterday FurMark score 6969 and today I bench at the same speeds and get way less of a score using the same settings? W T F ? Scratching my head, drinking a nevada.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13115692*
> Sweet scores man, thanks for the compare. Your cards and your CPU are overclocked though... My previous 2x hd5970s used to score 53k GPU score in Performance preset(1050/1250), so I've been really curious as to what I can look forward to.


That 980x of yours is killing my i7 2600K at 4.9! LOL! Those 980x are killing those benchmarks!

Just look at the GPU scores. At least I'm fighting there.









Yeah I just noticed my cards were at 910/1350. It was a couple of weeks ago so I didn't remember.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13116344*
> That 980x of yours is killing my i7 2600K at 4.9! LOL! Those 980x are killing those benchmarks!
> 
> Just look at the GPU scores. At least I'm fighting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I just noticed my cards were at 910/1350. It was a couple of weeks ago so I didn't remember.


Hey no problem, those are indeed ace scores. I'm just twiddling my thumbs waiting for my setup to be complete again so I can push and tweak these cards using what I learned from the 5970s. The 6990s are what the 5970 should have been so for me to say I'm excited to switch the bios would be an understatement.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13114854*
> Holy mother of!!!!! Wow!
> 
> Just to think about all the people saying that a 6990 can't OC like 2X 6970!
> 
> Now we know a sinlg 6990 can OC better then 2X6970!


I don't see any stress testing posted with those clocks.

So far I'm at 1032/1372 1.25v stable in kombuster.


----------



## weipim

6990 is seriously epic , get it soon~


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13116451*
> I don't see any stress testing posted with those clocks.
> 
> So far I'm at 1032/1372 1.25v stable in kombuster.


I posted 3dmark scores a page or two back.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7;13116606*
> I posted 3dmark scores a page or two back.


Ok didnt see that, I only asked as I get the grey screen with vertical lines when I go any higher than 1032/1372... Are you volting past 1.25?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13116681*
> Ok didnt see that, I only asked as I get the grey screen with vertical lines when I go any higher than 1032/1372... Are you volting past 1.25?


No I'm running it at 1.25, try lowering your memory clock and working your core clock up. As far as voltages go you can try running trixx, im not sure if the AB unlock works with the 6990 but voltages should be safe up to 1.31v. So your card looks to have some good potential as well if it can do 1032/1372 at 1.25.









EDIT: I forgot to mention that if I push the core or memory up a tad with my OC it goes straight to BSOD, so it's gonna take some trial and error.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7;13116738*
> No I'm running it at 1.25, try lowering your memory clock and working your core clock up. As far as voltages go you can try running trixx, im not sure if the AB unlock works with the 6990 but voltages should be safe up to 1.31v. So your card looks to have some good potential as well if it can do 1032/1372 at 1.25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that if I push the core or memory up a tad with my OC it goes straight to BSOD, so it's gonna take some trial and error.


anyone notice the stock V in afterburner is 1.12.. isnt it supposed to be 1.175?


----------



## TitaniumClocker

Anyone find these that come watercooled from MFR?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13116764*
> anyone notice the stock V in afterburner is 1.12.. isnt it supposed to be 1.175?


I believe with the switch @2 it's 1.12 stock and @1 "AUSUM OC" is 1.175 which I believe matches 6970 for voltage and clock.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitaniumClocker;13116838*
> Anyone find these that come watercooled from MFR?


Powercolor is about to release one with the ek wb. Single slot bracket!!

sent from my PC with a keyboard


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

when are the 7 series AMD cards coming out


----------



## broken pixel

FurMark 1.9.0
XFX EK Blocked 6990
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_score_190.php?id=162570

Have yet to run Vantage, I have a Pro version needing clicked. If I can locate it.

P.S.

Post more FurMark test please.


----------



## 4sunn24

Question~
Gonna get 3 Dell Ultrasharps, 22inch.
I know that the 6990 comes with 3 different mini dp connectors...but does that mean I will have to get 2 more of one of them so that I will have three of the same for my monitors? Or do you use a different connection for each monitor? (If the Dell even has the right connection.)


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13118181*
> Question~
> Gonna get 3 Dell Ultrasharps, 22inch.
> I know that the 6990 comes with 3 different mini dp connectors...but does that mean I will have to get 2 more of one of them so that I will have three of the same for my monitors? Or do you use a different connection for each monitor? (If the Dell even has the right connection.)


What cha going to experience with the LCD spanarific displays? Sound cool, I would go with Olegs Battle of Britian : )


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13118273*
> What cha going to experience with the LCD spanarific displays? Sound cool, I would go with Olegs Battle of Britian : )


That doesnt really answer his question.

Eyefinity requires that 1 of the displays use the Display Port. You can have a combinations of (2) DVI or (1) DVI and (1) HDMI display, but the 3rd MUST use the display port.

Oh and you need active converters, not passive. For a list of valid ones visit http://www.amd.com/US/PRODUCTS/TECHNOLOGIES/AMD-EYEFINITY-TECHNOLOGY/Pages/eyefinity.aspx


----------



## HiLuckyB

Well the XFX 6990 comes with everything to run 3 dvi monitors, Or 2 dvi and a hdmi. Other 6990's comes with a mini dp to dp too.


----------



## ablearcher

well, entering talks with someone to get a HD6950 (unlocked) so I can get me some trifire







Just need to replace my WB with a CF compatible one, LOL...


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

im really really bored [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8y-HVKU8Q[/ame]


----------



## ablearcher

max GPU1 temp 51C







all from a 240 rad!!


----------



## broken pixel

51C a good load temp with H2O block.


----------



## xartion

I'm completely new to watercooling but I'm seriously considering it in the next couple of weeks. What would be the proper rad setup for an i7 [email protected]+ AND a single 6990? Based on my limited knowledge of WC, I'm guessing that a single 360 will not be enough. Either way, even if I got a 360 I'd have to run it with a radbox since I don't feel like modding this HAF922. I'm trying to picture how the rad setup would look in a HAF922


----------



## ablearcher

well, the HAF 922 has two grommets on the back for WC tubes to pass through


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


im really really bored http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8y-HVKU8Q


''Thanks for no competition Nvidia.''







LOL! I liked that part in your video.









51 celsius max Furmark load... WOW! But... but... don't buy the 6990 it's so HOT and NOISY! LOL. Double rad, 51 celsius. Case closed!









But... but... the Nvidia 590 is cuter and quieter and and you can't even OC it!

And guys, I finally have some spare time this morning, so I will try flashing my 3 BIOS with RBE to 1.25v. Will be back with results if it works.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


I'm completely new to watercooling but I'm seriously considering it in the next couple of weeks. What would be the proper rad setup for an i7 [email protected]+ AND a single 6990? Based on my limited knowledge of WC, I'm guessing that a single 360 will not be enough. Either way, even if I got a 360 I'd have to run it with a radbox since I don't feel like modding this HAF922. I'm trying to picture how the rad setup would look in a HAF922


start with space. work backwards from there. thats what I did.

how much space do you have in your case for a radiator pump and res? if you dont then you will need to look at an external unit. Or external RAD and internal pump and res. The external unit can either hang on the back or go on top, like mine -










Then cooling power which is usually measured in watts. 700W cooling system is plenty for 1 CPU and 1 6990.

Once you've decided on the unit, then grab the tubing and coolant depending on your tastes. most blocks are G 1/4 BSP threaded, and then the nozzles/connectors are matched from there to the tubing. As a guide Koolances G1/4BSP threading, 3/8" ID nozzles and 1/2" Tubing all go together.

The blocks are easy, Id go Koolance the 6990 block worked well, can say much about the 6970 but thats another story. In fact I think the culprit was my PCI slot.


----------



## krazyatom

Hey,

I am not owner of 6990, but can any of you tell me how long the card is exactly?
My case won't fit ati 5970 by half inch and if 6990 doesn't fit, I might have to get gtx 590!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Hey,

I am not owner of 6990, but can any of you tell me how long the card is exactly?
My case won't fit ati 5970 by half inch and if 6990 doesn't fit, I might have to get gtx 590!


The length of an HD6990 is a bit shorter than an HD5970, this are the measures:

Length = 305mm = 12.0''

Hope I could help you


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


The length of an HD6990 is a bit shorter than an HD5970, this are the measures:

Length = 305mm = 12.0''

Hope I could help you










oh... thanks.... aww www ww

It might fit barely ... now which brand lol


----------



## kcuestag

No problem, glad I could help you.

Out of all the brands of 6990's, here is my preference, according to how good customer support each has:

Sapphire > Asus > Gigabyte > XFX > Power Color

I'd go for a Sapphire or an Asus









Kevin~


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


My case won't fit ati 5970 by half inch and if 6990 doesn't fit, I might have to get gtx 590!


If you like to OC your graphic card, then the Nvidia 590 is to avoid completely. A 6990 at 1000 is exactly like 580 SLI at stock. Can't do that with a 590, but easily with a 6990.

The 6990 is shorter with a waterblock.









And if you plan on watercooling, XFX will honor the warranty even if you install a waterblock.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13121067*
> No problem, glad I could help you.
> 
> Out of all the brands of 6990's, here is my preference, according to how good customer support each has:
> 
> Sapphire > Asus > Gigabyte > XFX > Power Color
> 
> I'd go for a Sapphire or an Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13121176*
> If you like to OC your graphic card, then the Nvidia 590 is to avoid completely. A 6990 at 1000 is exactly like 580 SLI at stock. Can't do that with a 590, but easily with a 6990.
> 
> The 6990 is shorter with a waterblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you plan on watercooling, XFX will honor the warranty even if you install a waterblock.


I plan to get XFX because they're also in california area. 1 day RMA shipping rocks lol


----------



## kcuestag

Oh that's great, grab the XFX then!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


I plan to get XFX because they're also in california area. 1 day RMA shipping rocks lol


Looks like the XFX HD6990 will indeed fit ur case, congrats!









Now go order it and enjoy that beast of a card


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


I plan to get XFX because they're also in california area. 1 day RMA shipping rocks lol


If you have any other questions, just tell us.

We are here to help.


----------



## teichu

haha i used to own xfx hd6990 but gaves me bad performance , right now my another saphhire hd6990 coming today......... hopefully gets well ^^


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Can anyone here that went from air to water cooling chime in about how their card clocked before and after the wb. Specifically wondering if anyone here, while first using air cooling wasn't able to hit 1k core without hangups, even at 1.25v, but now can with the wb. Also if so, was it at lower voltage?


----------



## ablearcher

I'll do some testing, since my DD WB is unfasionablely late and I have to deal with not setting up my full loops for a few days


----------



## Levesque

*IT'S WORKING!!!!!!!!!!*

No more Trixxx, no more Afterburner!







Just flashed my 3 BIOS and it's working! 1.250v in 3D clocks, without using any software. Directly from BIOS settings.









Hey hey hey!


----------



## ablearcher

nice...


----------



## drufause

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


oh... thanks.... aww www ww

It might fit barely ... now which brand lol


As a warning the card does vent heat inside the case directly at the end of the card


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


That doesnt really answer his question.

Eyefinity requires that 1 of the displays use the Display Port. You can have a combinations of (2) DVI or (1) DVI and (1) HDMI display, but the 3rd MUST use the display port.

Oh and you need active converters, not passive. For a list of valid ones visit http://www.amd.com/US/PRODUCTS/TECHN...eyefinity.aspx


So the 6990 comes with one passive and one active right? Which would mean I would have to get another active, then use minidp for the last one.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


So the 6990 comes with one passive and one active right? Which would mean I would have to get another active, then use minidp for the last one.


So far as I can tell the Sapphire 6990 comes with 3 active mini DP to DVI connectors. I used two of the mini DP to DVI and the primary is DVI and I've had no trouble unlike the passive mini DP to VGA adapter I had once... So for me it was good to go for eyefinity out of the box.


----------



## Methos07

So when are we going to see aftermarket air coolers for this thing?


----------



## ablearcher

well, we have waterblocks, which ultimately need fans to cool the rads... [/end smartass mode]

it would be hard to make a decent aircooler for an (effectively) 450W product, IMO. Maybe in the next two months, but even that's just a guesstimated stretch...


----------



## Alex132

When AMD/ATi approves custom thermal adaptations of their flagship graphics card. Which will be pretty much never. Only way would be purchasing one separately, don't think any company will produce a custom one, although a MSI 6990 Lightening would be epic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13126146*
> well, we have waterblocks, which ultimately need fans to cool the rads... [/end smartass mode]
> 
> it would be hard to make a decent aircooler for an (effectively) 450W product, IMO. Maybe in the next two months, but even that's just a guesstimated stretch...


You don't have to use fans, just employ 3 midgets to blow onto your 360 rad and you could get a good cooling solution too. Although they might be hard to fit into you're case :/

Artic Accelerto Xtreme 5970 comes the closest I think (performance wise)


----------



## kcuestag

Actually an Asus HD6990 DirectCU II would be epic!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13126196*
> Actually an Asus HD6990 DirectCU II would be epically ugly!


fix'ed









Generally the MSI lightening series of graphics cards tends to be the best with its stock performance and due to its custom PCB.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13126291*
> fix'ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally the MSI lightening series of graphics cards tends to be the best with its stock performance and due to its custom PCB.


cannot be said for their other AMD products, lol







MSI doesn't seem to like Thuban on many of their motherboards.









I dunno, maybe DirectCUIII will look okay....







will need a serious facelift, I hate the "messy," design of the directCU line so far. Too many hard "bumps," and exposed heatpipes.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah I think that they should design the PCB and they should let Artic design the cooling solution, then they both design the shroud









IMO

Graphics cards; MSI > ASUS
Motherboards; ASUS > MSI


----------



## ablearcher

lol, as I run an ASUS mobo with a MSI HD6990









EDIT: I forgot pics, lol!! gotta go find my camera...


----------



## Alex132

Why did you get the -M btw?
I personally would HATE micro-ATX boards in my 800D, it makes my ATX look tiny already XD


----------



## Methos07

Oh, I didn't mean a whole new card. I've got a HIS 6990. I just saw some aftermarket DIY ones you can throw on there that would save my ears tenfold. They have some for the 6970. (Arctic Cooling)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13126858*
> Why did you get the -M btw?
> I personally would HATE micro-ATX boards in my 800D, it makes my ATX look tiny already XD


footprint. My FT03 has the same footprint as my SG06 case







So I can fit it in tiny areas







FT03 is mATX only, trust me, it's cramped in there. GTX570 SLI seriously made it.... full, lol. That, and I don't have space for a full ATX case







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07;13127772*
> Oh, I didn't mean a whole new card. I've got a HIS 6990. I just saw some aftermarket DIY ones you can throw on there that would save my ears tenfold. They have some for the 6970. (Arctic Cooling)


yeah.... too bad Accelero XP HD6970 is triple slot


----------



## derickwm

Quick unboxing


































Such a monster...running on a 680w psu, slightly nervous to push it to 100% usage.


----------



## mastical

^ ^ ^

bhabhahahha


----------



## Levesque

Welcome to the Club!

dewrickwm. That's what we call ''e-peen''.


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13120891*
> start with space. work backwards from there. thats what I did.
> 
> how much space do you have in your case for a radiator pump and res? if you dont then you will need to look at an external unit. Or external RAD and internal pump and res. The external unit can either hang on the back or go on top, like mine -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cooling power which is usually measured in watts. 700W cooling system is plenty for 1 CPU and 1 6990.
> 
> Once you've decided on the unit, then grab the tubing and coolant depending on your tastes. most blocks are G 1/4 BSP threaded, and then the nozzles/connectors are matched from there to the tubing. As a guide Koolances G1/4BSP threading, 3/8" ID nozzles and 1/2" Tubing all go together.
> 
> The blocks are easy, Id go Koolance the 6990 block worked well, can say much about the 6970 but thats another story. In fact I think the culprit was my PCI slot.


I know the case has enough space for a res + pump. I'm pretty sure you can put a 240 at the top inside w/o any mods, but a 360 is out of the question internally in the HAF922 without mods. Here is one completely internal HAF922 setup cooling an i7, but it doesn't look like there is any WC on the GTX275:










A guy on another forum runs his HAF922 like this, but he never mentioned his gpu/cpu specs but it certainly isn't a 6990 for the gpu:










I really don't care if I have to mount a large rad externally. You mentioned a 700W cooling system is enough for a cpu and a 6990. What kind of rad/fans cool 700W? I looked at a forum that had some heat dissipation comparisons, but I wasn't really sure what they meant.

Here are some of the suggestions I've received about the HAF 922 over at the Watercooling forum:

"Anyway, you might want to check out this post over at XS. Otherwise, the best option is mounting one radiator externally. I would probably buy two XSPC RS240s and mount one inside the case at the top and the other off the back."

"If you get a thick rad like a feser or black ice gtx 360 with 1 or 2 single rads you should be fine. It wont look as clean with the extra tubing but you should be getting the extra cooling power you need"

I'm a complete noob to watercooling and I really have no clue what to do, and I just want to make sure that I get all of the right parts that can support this setup all at once


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

is anyone else here addicted to buying new hardware?

I cant stop.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13133114*
> is anyone else here addicted to buying new hardware?
> 
> I cant stop.


I can stop! No money







But I did just buy a 2009 Kawasaki KLX250S















Ill get my 6970 for Tri-Fire later


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13133114*
> is anyone else here addicted to buying new hardware?
> 
> I cant stop.


Me


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13133114*
> is anyone else here addicted to buying new hardware?
> 
> I cant stop.


funny you should say that. I realized that this afternoon and am selling off all of my desktop HW on [H]ardforums...


----------



## derickwm

So far all I've done is play League of Legends...maxing at 180 fps at 1920x1200 everything very high. Lol. I'm utilizing this card very well


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13133114*
> is anyone else here addicted to buying new hardware?
> 
> I cant stop.


Lol. Me, yes. I ordered 2X 99$ Leopold mechanical keyboards, one with Cherry brown for gaming and one with Cherry Blues for typing.









I also ordered red and yellow WASD replacement keys and ESC keys from Taiwan and England for those 2 keyboards.

It's a sickness.









Have some picture finally. My new weapon of mass-fraggin mass-typing.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Ok can someone tell me why MSI Afterburner is reading my 6990 gpu's backwords? Gpu #1 is reading as Gpu #2, And its bugging me







It was fine, Then I moved my card down a slot to make more room for the heat of the card. Ive reinstalled 2 times now and its still backwords. In CCC it see them right, But not Afterburner


----------



## Alex132

Does it matter?.... And how do you know it's reading it differently


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13139152*
> Does it matter?.... And how do you know it's reading it differently


Its just bugs me







Im just going to put the card back in the top slot. It seem to work better there anyways


----------



## ElGreco

Hi,

I finally installed my Asus 6990...

Everything seems OK, except:
1. GPU-Z shows in GPU#2 ATI Crossfire window: Disabled instead of enabled as it does for GPU#1 WINDOW
2. Neither GPU-Z nor Caps Viewer shows OpenCL as installed eventhough I just installed ATI Stream v2.4 (checked the developer option during installation)

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## HiLuckyB

New Catalyst Application Profile 11.3 CAP3 is out. Download here - http://www.rage3d.com/cap/


----------



## ablearcher

sigh... I gotta sell mine before I even get to play with it, or even open it


----------



## AMGC

Love it!!
3Dmark11 socre http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1036300
some pic of my 6990


----------



## ttoadd.nz

^^ nice nice, now get that puppy under water!


----------



## jonnyquest

I want in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770730


----------



## derickwm

Lawl. Just saw/heard the fan speed hit the 90% range. Good god this beast is loud!


----------



## ElGreco

Loud... common









I installed yesterday the card and really enjoyed the results of Unigine Heaven 2.1... With the 5970 I got a score of about 950, while right now with same settings (1920,16xAF,8xAA,Normal Tessel.) I got 1780







!!!

This card is fantastic... BUT when temperature rises, either my cosmos pure will explode from heat







or the Pc will start to hover over my desk due to the jet engine heard from the card









Seriously now, I am extremely happy from the card (yes, the Asus 6990 I ve been asking you about all this time long), BUT watercooling seems to be the only way to go, even if you have a good ventilated case.

Now, regarding clicking noises etc (as heard in other forums), no i dont have any, except from the PSU (1250w Enermax revo 85+) once I start the pc and once i shut it down... but i thing its normal (single click only).


----------



## fshizl

..... EHHHHHH BOOOOOM

after the death of a 580gtx... this is how i coup...























































waterblock will be ordered...

wont be using the card until i get the next build started.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Nice photography fshizl! I'm in the same boat, got my Sandy parts just sitting here, waiting on the 6990 and UD block now. Hopefully it arrives next week! Everything takes forever to get anything shipped to NZ..


----------



## fshizl

I couldnt walk away from frys without mine.. they were asking 679 for the MSI card! I was like. MUST BUY!!


----------



## Levesque

Nice pics fshizl! WOW!

And welcome to the Club.


----------



## 98uk

Should have mine soon. I got it half price, so do you think it's worth selling and using the cash to get a GTX590? I see it is better in the benchmarks. What good reason is there to keep the 6990 over a GTX590?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;13147866*
> Should have mine soon. I got it half price, so do you think it's worth selling and using the cash to get a GTX590? I see it is better in the benchmarks. What good reason is there to keep the 6990 over a GTX590?


Don't believe the early benchmarks hype for the 590. And here's the reson why the 6990 is a better card then the 590 for enthusiasts like us:

1) There was not a single waterblock on the market when the benchmarks were made when the 6990 came out. On water, the 6990 can OC like crazy, even to the level of 2X 6970.

But not the 590. Even with a waterblock, the 590 is hard-locked, and can't be OC to the level of 2X580 chips. It can't be enthusiastically OC at all.

2) The benchmarks for the 590 were done with beta drivers that are not disponible anymore. So Nvidia was ''cheating'' to get better benchmarks, and some card did produce black smoke because of it.

Now, the latest drivers for the 590 are doing crazy things like: hard-locking max voltage, and the worst IMHO... OCP even in games! Do you really want your card to throttle while playing a game????

The AUSUM BIOS on the 6900 doesn't have any limit and no PowerTune limit! So you can OC the card like you want, without AMD deciding to throttle your card when they think it needs to. Major difference.

3) If you are a bencher, then the only enthusiast card between those 2 is the 6990. The 590 is for people that prefer a ''cuter, doing less noise'' card, and for the type of people that are outright lying and telling everyone that they don't care if they can't OC their card at all.

The 590 is not an enthusiast card. OCP, throttling, hard-lock voltage are words that you can't put in the same sentence with the word ''enthusiast''.

The 6990 was made for enthusiasts, with a BIOS without any throttling, OCP or hard-lock voltage.

The word ''bench'' doesn't rime with the latest drivers for the 590. Nvidia are begging you not to overclock the 590. Where is the fun in that for a bencher????

4) A 6990 at 1000/1400 can go head-to-head with 580 SLI without any problems. There was even a review on the net proving it. But you will NEVER be able to bring a 590 to 580 SLI level. Nvidia is blocking you.

5) Enthusiasts poll. I think you have your answer just here:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1599790

*76* enthusiast voted for the 6990
*11* enthusiasts voted for the 590. LOL! Probably the 11 590 owners on OCN!









So don't beleive Nvidia's hype, and 590 owners that bought the card on hype alone. Those guys are alone in their corner while the rest of the world is laughing. Do you really want to be with those?

Look at the poll. Enthusiasts are intelligent people. They now which card is the better card between those 2.


----------



## 98uk

I'll be honest, I don't game all that often, just sometimes at night (live away from my PC during the weeks atm), i'm not going back to watercooling (cost too much and I don't have the time) and i'm not a benchmarking person









In the end, I just wanted a good card for my 1920x1080 Dell U2311H to play upcoming games such as BF3. I'd prefer something quiet tbh. But, I see what you mean about beta drivers, it's better to see some real world performance a few months in.


----------



## octohedron

In 4 years ill get this card and edit this post! Promise!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;13148071*
> In the end, I just wanted a good card for my *1920x1080 Dell U2311H* to play upcoming games such as BF3. I'd prefer something quiet tbh. But, I see what you mean about beta drivers, it's better to see some real world performance a few months in.


For that resolution, you should also consider 2X 6950 that you could unlock to 6970. At that resolution, 2X unlock 6950 would be better then a 590, and cheaper.

If you can wait a bit, the upcoming EVGA 580 with 3Gb of RAM will also be a sweeeet card.

Forget the 590. It's a POS. Plain and simple.

If it was me, and for that resolution, I would consider those 3 options:

-2X6950, unlock to 6970
-6990
-EVGA 580 3Gb of RAM

And you would be able to play every game swith max settings at that resolution.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13148311*
> For that resolution, you should also consider 2X 6950 that you could unlock to 6970. At that resolution, 2X unlock 6950 would be better then a 590, and cheaper.
> 
> If you can wait a bit, the upcoming EVGA 580 with 3Gb of RAM will also be a sweeeet card.
> 
> Forget the 590. It's a POS. Plain and simple.
> 
> If it was me, and for that resolution, I would consider those 3 options:
> 
> -2X6950, unlock to 6970
> -6990
> -EVGA 580 3Gb of RAM
> 
> And you would be able to play every game swith max settings at that resolution.


Well, I had to order now, I couldn't wait any longer. For half price, I thought "what the hell", may as well get the best







It's complete over kill for me, but it's cheap with 50% off so I don't mind. I would have never have bought one full price though.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7;13114133*
> Originally ran it at 1130/1350 but seems more stable at 1123/1375.
> Im wondering how high I can get this @ 1.3v+. Brings it up to par with
> 580 SLI OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIS


Nice! I have the HIS 6990 also, just have to add the EK block now.


----------



## broken pixel

Hello Person who started this thread/ 6990 owners club.

Update your list please kind Sir.


----------



## broken pixel

3DMark11 score P9966 3DMarks. I almost hit 10K

Using CCC to OC
Tried Trixx Crashes
Tried Afterburner Crashes
CCC is stable for me









980MHz
1350MHz
+20% volts

I notice the voltage never rise above 1.175 no matter what tool I use to over volt with?









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1040415;jsessionid=2F5BA1F3E0727C02AE9515FEC2EC43CC?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1040415%3Fkey%3DnenA8cQUBNCRrwquaquPNHKmZuJYXM

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5684d/


----------



## potitoos

GTX580 SLI is just a huge waste of money right now, with newest ATI drivers 11.4 Preview, even just x2 HD6970 like mine are VERY damn close to x2 GTX580 which are lot more expensive

I am so damn happy I actually chose x2 HD6970 instead of x2 GTX570


----------



## broken pixel

I have problem, I can run FurMark extreme burn in and all the other benchmarks fine at 980Mhz. I run BFBC2 with BIOS2 settings and my game locks up after 2 maps of game play? I downclocked my CPU and still locks up.
Running 11.4 CCC with 11.3 profile version 2.

Help!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13149874*
> I have problem, I can run FurMark extreme burn in and all the other benchmarks fine at 980Mhz. I run BFBC2 with BIOS2 settings and my game locks up after 2 maps of game play? I downclocked my CPU and still locks up.
> Running 11.4 CCC with 11.3 profile version 2.
> 
> Help!


Not a ''problem'' on your side. It's a well known problem between Punkbuster and AMD cards. We are still waiting for a fix.

So it's not your overclock.


----------



## broken pixel

Coo! Thanks for the reply I was worried because I'm sure I voided the warranty when I installed the water block. There are warranty void stickers on the screws of the X back plates or whatever they are called for the GPUs.

I hope they fix this issue fast as all I play are multi player games running PB.


----------



## HiLuckyB

3DMark 11 - P10034 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1042918

965/1350 @ 1.175v Stock cooler with the fan @48% 76c/73c








I might have alittle more in the memory, But this is where I stopped for now


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*









3DMark 11 - P10034 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1042918

965/1350 @ 1.175v Stock cooler with the fan @48% 76c/73c








I might have alittle more in the memory, But this is where I stopped for now










What CPU clock and type? I can't break 10k with i7 at 4.2 6990 @ 980.
Nice score!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


What CPU clock and type? I can't break 10k with i7 at 4.2 6990 @ 980.
Nice score!


i7 875K @4.3








Later im going to see what kind of V I need to get my 6990 to get 1000 on the core. Im hoping for around 1.2v


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


i7 875K @4.3








Later im going to see what kind of V I need to get my 6990 to get 1000 on the core. Im hoping for around 1.2v










Ah better CPU. 1.2v should get 1k. I can hit 980 with 1.175.

I do have a delima, when I try using Trixx and after burner I can't bench? I uninstall Trixx and after burner and use CCC overdrive. Run my benches fine.

New to te AMD/ATI GPUs.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Ah better CPU. 1.2v should get 1k. I can hit 980 with 1.175.

I do have a delima, when I try using Trixx and after burner I can't bench? I uninstall Trixx and after burner and use CCC overdrive. Run my benches fine.

New to te AMD/ATI GPUs.


What afterburner are you using? Im using 2.2.0 Beta 2 and its working fine for me







http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=341585


----------



## JMCB

Anyone gaming on eyefinity with 3x 1080P monitors? What FPS are you gettings in Crysis 1/2, BC2, Metro 2033, etc., and at what settings? I'm considering a 6990, as I want to max all those out (sans Metro 2033) with this card.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


What afterburner are you using? Im using 2.2.0 Beta 2 and its working fine for me







http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=341585


AB 2.2.0 beta, I will try with only AfterBurner installed. 
: )


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;13155866*
> Anyone gaming on eyefinity with 3x 1080P monitors? What FPS are you gettings in Crysis 1/2, BC2, Metro 2033, etc., and at what settings? I'm considering a 6990, as I want to max all those out (sans Metro 2033) with this card.


Well in the 880/1250 mode with Crysis Warhead I get 35-45fps max settings with 2xaa @ 5760/1080. Its not really that playable when you get in to big battles. Crysis 2 is not play playable still only gets 25fps. BFBC2 gets 55-65fps maxed out with 4xaa, And 45-60fps with 8xaa playing online. Metro 2033 with no aa, and dof off everything else max I get 35-45fps and is playable







To Max these games your going to need a 6990-6970 Tri-fire which ill be doing alittle later on


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;13155866*
> Anyone gaming on eyefinity with 3x 1080P monitors? What FPS are you gettings in Crysis 1/2, BC2, Metro 2033, etc., and at what settings? I'm considering a 6990, as I want to max all those out (sans Metro 2033) with this card.


I'm somewhat capped at 30 fps @ 5760x1080 at Crysis 2 even with 2x6990. I believe with the latest patch and the latest cap profile, AMD & Crytek capped the fps for Eyefinity. in return, the gameplay is smooth and the sky does not flash or flicker.


----------



## JMCB

Well that kind of sucks. Sounds about the same compared to my 5870s. =(


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;13156580*
> Well that kind of sucks. Sounds about the same compared to my 5870s. =(


Well Crysis 1, And Crysis Warhead are Badly coded games. Crysis 2 is a bad port job sadly







Thats why BFBC2 works so well. They put time into coding the game so it will work







Even Metro 2033 is very playable even at crazy rez. The drivers are still very new with the 6990, And it will just get better with time


----------



## broken pixel

Mark11 is running 6990 1,000MHZ GPUs 1350 mems, 20% voltage in CCC overdrive.
Makes it to test 4 and locks up.

I use the same voltages with afterburner and mark11 locks up on the first test load screen.

Do I need to flash an OC BIOS with a solid voltage and frequency to her?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13156709*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark11 is running 6990 1,000MHZ GPUs 1350 mems, 20% voltage in CCC overdrive.
> Makes it to test 4 and locks up.
> 
> I use the same voltages with afterburner and mark11 locks up on the first test load screen.
> 
> Do I need to flash an OC BIOS with a solid voltage and frequency to her?


Theres something not right with 3DMark 11, It will just freeze your pc for no reason sometimes with my 6990. I can run every other test out there with no real problems.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13156752*
> Theres something not right with 3DMark 11, It will just freeze your pc for no reason sometimes with my 6990. I can run every other test out there with no real problems.


Damn! Hit the unsubscribe button in my e mail.

Ok! Switching to heaven BM.


----------



## broken pixel

Heaven DX11 BM finished with a score of
@ 1,000MHz 1350 20% CCC 11.4 driver

Powered by Unigine Engine
Heaven Benchmark v2.5 Basic
FPS:
81.2
Scores:
2046
Min FPS:
37.4
Max FPS:
180.0
Hardware
Binary:
Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1600 Release Mar 1 2011
Operating system:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 930 @ 2.80GHz
CPU flags:
4200MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
GPU model:
AMD Radeon HD 6990 8.840.2.0 CrossFireX 2048Mb
Settings
Render:
direct3d11
Mode:
1920x1200 fullscreen
Shaders:
high
Textures:
high
Filter:
trilinear
Anisotropy:
4x
Occlusion:
enabled
Refraction:
enabled
Volumetric:
enabled
Tessellation:
normal
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2011


----------



## HiLuckyB

I can only run at 1080p







965/1350


----------



## ElGreco

can you please run unigine 2.5 with 8xAA and 16xAF / Normal tesselation and let us know about the score?

thanks!


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Any word on the final 11.4 driver release? I with they would get them done already, it sure is taking a while. You would think they might of had them ready for launch. *by that I don't mean the 11.4 driver name itself because I know it references the month and year of the driver release, but just a more optimized driver ready for launch of the card.


----------



## Levesque

IMHO, synthetic benchmarks are uselesss, but here's my results for others to compare.

And I don't have any problem with 3DMark 11. It's never crashing for me.

6990+6970. My 6990 alone can reach 1095/1375 on water!!!! But my 6970 is limiting me. I'm having problem OCing my 6970. The card is really unstable with 1.25v. Stupid. I have dip switch on my PCIe slots, so I can use 1 card at a time, and my 6970 is a real POS. Crashing at any settings above 1010, or with 1.25v. I wasn't lucky with that one. That's sad, since my 6990 can go much higher, and is rock-stable at 1.25v.









So I had to go back to 1.175v, since the 6970 is really not happy with 1.25v, and really crash friendly.







I'm thinking of RMA it or buying a new 6970.














































url]http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1038770;jsessionid=C05DD18751BF5E659B583AD0953DCAEA?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1038770%3Fkey%3DMrvDC7CUZTZTM3DadcSaU2zF09aMya[/url]










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1038851;jsessionid=D0E2E504D9426A6A7DAA563C167E8D39?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1038851%3Fkey%3DZHrHAY5ZnC2SXb0DW2p04fBffZcuns










Metro 2033. Almost 60 fps!!!!

*2560X1600*, DX11, Very High, *MSAA 4X*, AF 16X, Tesselation.

i7 2600K at 4.8 6990+6970, *55 fps*


----------



## Levesque

Double post. Coffee is not working for me this morning.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13156709*
> So I need to flash an OC BIOS with a solid voltage *and frequency* to her?


Be careful here. If you want to flash your 6990 BIOS, *the ONLY thing you can change with RBE is VID4 voltage. If you touch anything else, you will BSOD and won't even be able to get into Windows. Don't change any clock settings with RBE!*

So you change your VID4 to 1.25v, and then use CCC to change your clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13156709*
> :Mark11 is running 6990 1,000MHZ GPUs 1350 mems, 20% voltage in CCC overdrive.
> Makes it to test 4 and locks up.
> 
> I use the same voltages with afterburner and mark11 locks up on the first test load screen.


No problem on my side with 3DMark 11. Crash free for me.


----------



## broken pixel

Maybe my card is jacked up? Noooooo! : (


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13159206']Any word on the final 11.4 driver release? I with they would get them done already, it sure is taking a while. You would think they might of had them ready for launch. *by that I don't mean the 11.4 driver name itself because I know it references the month and year of the driver release, but just a more optimized driver ready for launch of the card.


Well here is one of the pre-final releases... I ve been using it with CAP 11.3 Ver3 the last 2 days and it runs fine:

*Catalyst_8.841_W7_Vista*
http://www.mediafire.com/?w6s44c6xwonwbyn

This is also a good opportunity to try the new version of *ATIMAN Uninstaller v5* for deep uninstalling previous AMD Catalyst drivers, found here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?pa0xa29mfvbhgqu

Enjoy!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;13160326*
> Well here is one of the pre-final releases... I ve been using it with CAP 11.3 Ver3 the last 2 days and it runs fine:
> 
> *Catalyst_8.841_W7_Vista*
> http://www.mediafire.com/?w6s44c6xwonwbyn
> 
> This is also a good opportunity to try the new version of *ATIMAN Uninstaller v5* for deep uninstalling previous AMD Catalyst drivers, found here:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?pa0xa29mfvbhgqu
> 
> Enjoy!


Oh... and not to forget...

These drivers are supposed to eliminate the 99%Load Bug and also support the new ATI stream v.2.4 SDK.


----------



## krazyatom

Hello,

I am going to get my MSI 6990 very soon and I was wondering if 6990 can do maximum settings in Rift using 2560 x 1600 resolutions. I will use dell u3011 when 6990 arrives.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom;13160677*
> I am going to get my MSI 6990 very soon and I was wondering if 6990 can do maximum settings in Rift using 2560 x 1600 resolutions. I will use dell u3011 when 6990 arrives.


If not, just had a 6970 and go Tri-Fire.

But try it before and see.

I can play Metro 2033 at 2560X1600 4XAA and every other settings maxed-out. I'm halfway thorugh the game and it's playing smoooothly. Same thing with Stalker COP.

So if I can play Metro 2033 all maxed-out, then Rift (or any other games) shouldn't be a problem at 2560X1600.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Maybe my card is jacked up? Noooooo! : (


Don't think so. It's probably an unstable 6990 OC. Try lowering your clocks a little bit. Or flash your BIOS with RBE and raise your VID4 voltage to 1.25v.

Or else, it's a driver problem (installation). You could always try to do a clean Windows install.

I'm sure your card is fine. Stop doing anxiety for nothing.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Don't think so. It's probably an unstable 6990 OC. Try lowering your clocks a little bit. Or flash your BIOS with RBE and raise your VID4 voltage to 1.25v.

Or else, it's a driver problem (installation). You could always try to do a clean Windows install.

I'm sure your card is fine. Stop doing anxiety for nothing.










Well with 3DMark 11 I ran 900/1375 and it ran fine. Then I tryed 900/1350 and it will crash my pc with a Blue screen







I have no idea why, Because my card can do 965/1350 with no problems.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Hello,

I am going to get my MSI 6990 very soon and I was wondering if 6990 can do maximum settings in Rift using 2560 x 1600 resolutions. I will use dell u3011 when 6990 arrives.


Yes it will, I ran the beta at 5760 x 1200 max settings I was getting roughly 40-60 fps.


----------



## fshizl

is this club add yourself?

I posted pictures of mine.. lol

and here are my other cards..


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


IMHO, synthetic benchmarks are uselesss, but here's my results for others to compare.

And I don't have any problem with 3DMark 11. It's never crashing for me.

6990+6970. My 6990 alone can reach 1095/1375 on water!!!! But my 6970 is limiting me. I'm having problem OCing my 6970. The card is really unstable with 1.25v. Stupid. I have dip switch on my PCIe slots, so I can use 1 card at a time, and my 6970 is a real POS. Crashing at any settings above 1010, or with 1.25v. I wasn't lucky with that one. That's sad, since my 6990 can go much higher, and is rock-stable at 1.25v.









So I had to go back to 1.175v, since the 6970 is really not happy with 1.25v, and really crash friendly.







I'm thinking of RMA it or buying a new 6970.


I'm glad to see you got your 6990 clocked that high on water. Quick question for you. After putting on the waterblock, were you able to reach higher clock speeds than before at the same or less voltage? I ask this because so far, I have spent a lot of time with my XFX card trying to find it's core and memory ceiling on air. I was not able to get the card stable at 1000core or higher as of yet. I have two ek 6990 water blocks here but they messed up with their first batches and packaged the wrong brass standoffs with it. The replacements should arrive Tuesday and I am really hoping to attain 1000+ cores on all four gpu's in the end. I am going to work on finding the max clocks on air for the HIS card today.

Here is the best Vantage score I was able to receive on the XFX card on air so far. 980/1500 @ 1.25v with my 990x @ 4.6, physx disabled. I am impressed none the less.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Well here is one of the pre-final releases... I ve been using it with CAP 11.3 Ver3 the last 2 days and it runs fine:

*Catalyst_8.841_W7_Vista*
http://www.mediafire.com/?w6s44c6xwonwbyn

This is also a good opportunity to try the new version of *ATIMAN Uninstaller v5* for deep uninstalling previous AMD Catalyst drivers, found here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?pa0xa29mfvbhgqu

Enjoy!


Thanks! Ill give them a shot.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Well with 3DMark 11 I ran 900/1375 and it ran fine. Then I tryed 900/1350 and it will crash my pc with a Blue screen







I have no idea why, Because my card can do 965/1350 with no problems.


Strange. What drivers and CAP are you using?

I just tried 5 3DMark 11 runs in a row and wasn't able to make it crash.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


After putting on the waterblock, were you able to reach higher clock speeds than before at the same or less voltage?


Yes.

I think that on air, the 6990 is near the max it can do thermally. I mean the temps are already really high, so there is not alot of ''room'' to play with the stock cooler.

But I was able to reach a higher clock with my waterblock and the same voltage.

My problem is my POS 6970. It's ''crash-happy'' with 1.25v.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Yes.

I think that on air, the 6990 is near the max it can do thermally. I mean the temps are already really high, so there is not alot of ''room'' to play with the stock cooler.

But I was able to reach a higher clock with my waterblock and the same voltage.

My problem is my POS 6970. It's ''crash-happy'' with 1.25v.










Which brand 6970 do you have? Also, is it version 1 (with bios switch & backplate) or version 2 (no bios switch & backplate)?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Which brand 6970 do you have? Also, is it version 1 (with bios switch & backplate) or version 2 (no bios switch & backplate)?


XFX 6970 ver 1 (BIOS switch and backplate)


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


is this club add yourself?

I posted pictures of mine.. lol

and here are my other cards..










Is that a ati 5970 in the middle?


----------



## jonnyquest

Hey, I'm new to overclocking, I just did a BM using Heaven D11 and my score seems kinda low is there something I'm missing or not doing right?
I used AMD overdrive to OC my 6990 to 925/1325 +5 on air
FPS:37.5
Score:944
Min 19.1
Max:81.0
My settings where:
Render:direct3d11
Mode:1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Shaders:high
Textures:high
Filter:trilinear
Anisotropy:16x
Occlusion:enabled
Refraction:enabled
Volumetric:enabled
Tessellation:extreme
I play Crysis 2 on max and its awesome no lag,everything is clear and perfect but if there's something im not doing right that can higher my FPS and make the game even smoother then why not right?








Thanks


----------



## broken pixel

I will test mine. I think the super duper Tess your running is hard on your BM. Run it with default Heaven sets.


----------



## broken pixel

It matters more on how your games perform rather than a synthetic benchmark.
I scored
FPS: 41.2
Scores: 1037

Min FPS: 10.2
Max FPS: 92.1

Same setting as your test.
: ) that level Tessellation really kills the test.


----------



## jonnyquest

Thanks.
Every game I run I run maxed out and it's perfect. I was just curious as to why I got a that score but your right the proof is in the game right


----------



## broken pixel

I ran the same sets without extreme tessellation and scored
1410.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13163594*
> Yes.
> 
> I think that on air, the 6990 is near the max it can do thermally. I mean the temps are already really high, so there is not alot of ''room'' to play with the stock cooler.
> 
> But I was able to reach a higher clock with my waterblock and the same voltage.
> 
> My problem is my POS 6970. It's ''crash-happy'' with 1.25v.


That is good to hear about the water block, I was worried. As far as your 6970, how long have you had it? Can it be exchanged or RMA'd if you cant get around it?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13168100']That is good to hear about the water block, I was worried. As far as your 6970, how long have you had it? Can it be exchanged or RMA'd if you cant get around it?


Are you running the EK 6990 waterblocks? If so, did you get the updated stand offs yet?


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13168278*
> Are you running the EK 6990 waterblocks? If so, did you get the updated stand offs yet?


I have two of them here as well as the EK crossfire parallel bridge. Both had the wrong brass standoffs but they are set to arrive on Tuesday. It really sucks that they rushed them out without checking.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13168917']I have two of them here as well as the EK crossfire parallel bridge. Both had the wrong brass standoffs but they are set to arrive on Tuesday. It really sucks that rushed that out without checking.


OK, I was just checking, as I got an email notification from EK while I was out of town last week, but no actual ETA when they are arriving. I checked my brother-in-laws EK water block after he started having issues with loading 3D applications. I checked his block today and verified the standoffs are indeed not screwing in flush with the block.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13168917']I have two of them here as well as the EK crossfire parallel bridge. Both had the wrong brass standoffs but they are set to arrive on Tuesday. It really sucks that rushed that out without checking.


My bag of standoffs had a quality checked label.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13169134*
> OK, I was just checking, as I got an email notification from EK while I was out of town last week, but no actual ETA when they are arriving. I checked my brother-in-laws EK water block after he started having issues with loading 3D applications. I checked his block today and verified the standoffs are indeed not screwing in flush with the block.


I installed my block before they posted the miss match on there site. I submited a ticket to there support team, they said they would replace my block. : )


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13169196*
> I installed my block before they posted the miss match on there site. I submited a ticket to there support team, they said they would replace my block. : )


Good for you. At least you will get to start with a fresh block and not have to worry about the threading. I never installed mine, as I'm building a new water cooling build and will be getting the rest of my parts later this week, but my brother-in-law claimed his screwed in flush and was OK. He never forced his standoffs in the block, so he should fine with the replacement standoffs only. He's running his 6990 now on stock cooler and the crashing issues went away.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13169157*
> My bag of standoffs had a quality checked label.


haha ya 1-2-3..16 yep all here..


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13169157*
> My bag of standoffs had a quality checked label.


That usually only means they checked and counted the quantity of parts, not test fitted or checked the thread pitch or length of the standoffs. That's not supposed to be an issue. Now I can assume they know about it and will be checking the actual parts being sent out now. Most of these parts are sourced from suppliers and dimensions can get thrown thrown off easily. It could have been a case of the machining plant using the incorrect depth or thread pitch for the stand offs whn processing the waterblocks, so now they have to get standoffs that fit the already machined parts. I've seen this happen with European companies all the time in all types of production.


----------



## Levesque

Be careful everyone when looking at synthetic benchmarks results. Real gaming conditions is the ONLY important thing to consider. Like here on the pretty good HardOCP review. Every 6990 owners should read that. Not stupid synthetic benchmarks optmized for Nvidia. Real gaming conditions. Their ''apples-to-apples'' comparison is really good and unique. And AMD is totally raping Nvidia:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...trifire_review

And Nvidia is paying alot of $$$ to those benchmark makers to be sure their card are doing ''better'' on those synthetic benchmarks.

Nvida are well known for paying people to ''infiltrate'' forums like OCN, or paying ''reviewers'' with free cards and goodies, for example. So they are not afraid to use alot of shady tactics to sell more cards. It's a billions $ business.

I hear alot of rumors talking about 50% better score in Heaven soon with the 6xxx serie, so it will take the Nvidia 580 easily, and even get in front of it. But it's still a rumor.

And another exemple.* The 6990 is still using beta drivers. * Don't forget that. Look here. New drivers: 20% more fps in Metro 2033! So you could go from 100 fps to 120 fps with just a new driver version!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=269646

Look at the last post: ''20 % FPS inc on METRO 2033 with 6990''

So forgot all the early benchmarks at launch with 11.2 drivers not even made for the 6990. The best is coming.









So the 6990 will get better and better in the next months.


----------



## broken pixel

Agreed! Thanks for sharing : )


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


...

So forgot all the early benchmarks at launch with 11.2 drivers not even made for the 6990. The best is coming.









So the 6990 will get better and better in the next months.











Have you tried the drivers I sent in my previous post?

These are NOT modded drivers but one of the prefinal releases of the soon to come new driver.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

hey guys I need your help on a purchase pls !!!









my system -

i7 2600K @ 4.7Ghz

8GB GskillripjawsX @ 2133Mhz

HD 6990 @ 900/1375

Currently have one Acer B273H 27" LCD @ 1920 x 1080

Am thinking of going eyefinity and getting two more Acer LCDs....

Does eyefinity create more visible game space with all games? or just stretch a normal display image across multiple displays??

Would my system handle the 5760 x 1080 res ok? any issues playing latest games max settings? Any last advice?

thanks !!


----------



## ezveedub

My new standoffs just arrived from EK for the 6990 waterblock just now. Now I can start the installation this week. Just waiting on my 6970 waterblock to get here as well as my new PSU. Looks like they are shorter than the first ones they originally sent.


----------



## ezveedub

Repost with pic. Not sure why it didn't show in original post.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

My standoffs just arrived as well. I asked for two extra sets of thermal pads for these blocks as well for if I sell them or need to reapply paste, and they sent them. So all is forgiven. I have a final package arriving tomorrow with a reservoir, some coolant and some 1/2 ID fittings, then it's on!


----------



## broken pixel

My replacement block is waiting patiently at my door. Yay!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13174219*
> My new standoffs just arrived from EK for the 6990 waterblock just now. Now I can start the installation this week. Just waiting on my 6970 waterblock to get here as well as my new PSU. Looks like they are shorter than the first ones they originally sent.


Thanks for posting ez, my block arrived this morning. I tested the standoffs i got and they dont screw in. I really hope they get here soon... itching to build my sandy rig over the easter break!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13176963*
> My replacement block is waiting patiently at my door. Yay!


How come you got an entirely new block dude?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Hey guys I need your help on a purchase pls !!!









my system -

i7 2600K @ 4.7Ghz

8GB GskillripjawsX @ 2133Mhz

HD 6990 @ 900/1375

Currently have one Acer B273H 27" LCD @ 1920 x 1080

Am thinking of going eyefinity and getting two more Acer LCDs....

Does eyefinity create more visible game space with all games? or just stretch a normal display image across multiple displays??

Would my system handle the 5760 x 1080 res ok? any issues playing latest games max settings? Any last advice?

thanks !!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Hey guys I need your help on a purchase pls !!!









my system -

i7 2600K @ 4.7Ghz

8GB GskillripjawsX @ 2133Mhz

HD 6990 @ 900/1375

Currently have one Acer B273H 27" LCD @ 1920 x 1080

Am thinking of going eyefinity and getting two more Acer LCDs....

Does eyefinity create more visible game space with all games? or just stretch a normal display image across multiple displays??

Would my system handle the 5760 x 1080 res ok? any issues playing latest games max settings? Any last advice?

thanks !!










[/QUOTE]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Well in the 880/1250 mode with Crysis Warhead I get 35-45fps max settings with 2xaa @ 5760/1080. Its not really that playable when you get in to big battles. Crysis 2 is not play playable still only gets 25fps. BFBC2 gets 55-65fps maxed out with 4xaa, And 45-60fps with 8xaa playing online. Metro 2033 with no aa, and dof off everything else max I get 35-45fps and is playable







To Max these games your going to need a 6990-6970 Tri-fire which ill be doing alittle later on










I posted this a couple pages back







You need a lot of power to max games at 5760x1080.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

thats strange when a 5870 can run eyefininty, but a 6990 needs a 6970 to run it alot better...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


thats strange when a 5870 can run eyefininty, but a 6990 needs a 6970 to run it alot better...


A 5870 will not run any of those games at the settings I was using







I think newer drivers will help with eyefinity. I can run Metro 2033 maxed out and still play, But the Crysis games are nothing but problems for me still


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


A 5870 will not run any of those games at the settings I was using







I think newer drivers will help with eyefinity. I can run Metro 2033 maxed out and still play, But the Crysis games are nothing but problems for me still










then whats the point of buying a 6990 for eyefinity if it wont be enough. think Ill just stick with the 1 display for now then.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


then whats the point of buying a 6990 for eyefinity if it wont be enough. think Ill just stick with the 1 display for now then.


I can play everything, But crysis 2 right now. You just have to turn a couple of things down in Crysis, And Crysis Warhead. I haven't played with overclocking just the 880/1250. Tri-fire lets you max almost every game out there.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

my tri fire used to work until I installed a koolance block on the 6970 then it stopped working, would freeze 4 seconds into any stressing..


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


my tri fire used to work until I installed a koolance block on the 6970 then it stopped working, would freeze 4 seconds into any stressing..


Yea i seen that







That was odd.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

i tried a new 6970 and same issue, worked fine before so not power supply, must be the pci slot right? cant be the block the pads went on perfectly..


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


i tried a new 6970 and same issue, worked fine before so not power supply, must be the pci slot right? cant be the block the pads went on perfectly..


Does your motherboard have a molex connector to give the pci slots more power? The cards might of just pulling too much power through pci slots on the motherboard. But because it worked before the waterblock makes me think it was shorting out the video card somewhere. Its hard to know for sure.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Does your motherboard have a molex connector to give the pci slots more power? The cards might of just pulling too much power through pci slots on the motherboard. But because it worked before the waterblock makes me think it was shorting out the video card somewhere. Its hard to know for sure.


I dont think so? the only power connector on the mobo is the 8 pin.

anyway it worked before koolance block so thats not the issue.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


i tried a new 6970 and same issue, worked fine before so not power supply, must be the pci slot right? cant be the block the pads went on perfectly..


It can still be the block. My brother-in-law installed the EK 6990 block on his 6990 and he thought all was good, until he loaded a game or benchmark. It would crash. Even had issues when loading drivers, but in Windows, it ran OK. He took it apart and I found the standoffs were the issue. With stock cooler, it runs fine. If your 6970 ran fine before, but has issues once the waterblock is installed, then its the waterblock IMO.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


It can still be the block. My brother-in-law installed the EK 6990 block on his 6990 and he thought all was good, until he loaded a game or benchmark. It would crash. Even had issues when loading drivers, but in Windows, it ran OK. He took it apart and I found the standoffs were the issue. With stock cooler, it runs fine. If your 6970 ran fine before, but has issues once the waterblock is installed, then its the waterblock IMO.


I dont understand how that could be, maybe with an EK, but koolance have no standoffs to install..


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


I dont understand how that could be, maybe with an EK, but koolance have no standoffs to install..


Doesn't mean you didn't get a bad waterblock. I would of made them trade the block out for a new one to try.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Doesn't mean you didn't get a bad waterblock. I would of made them trade the block out for a new one to try.


ok, ill give that a go...


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

I posted this a couple pages back







You need a lot of power to max games at 5760x1080.[/QUOTE]

are you sure?

  
 You Tube  



 
 1 6990 can run 5 screens at 1080p. shouldnt three be a breeze?


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Doesn't mean you didn't get a bad waterblock. I would of made them trade the block out for a new one to try.


Got my replacement EK block and damn the big gasket was hard to seat. Put some water on the gasket and poof, mount, seat and screw.

My temps are way better now running the correct standoffs.

Yay! EK for awesome support and DHLs fast delivery to the states.
UPS sucks!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Are you sure? 1 6990 can run 5 screens at 1080p. shouldnt three be a breeze?


Hawx 2 it doesn't count, Doesn't take much to run







When did I say you couldn't run games? You just can't max every game with a ton of aa.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


update on the 6990 noise

seems to be normal. tested all cards seperatley and they made the same noise, thought it was then the mobo, until tested a gtx580, there was no in game menu buzz from the card, but there was a slight squel in furmark when the donught thing makes it revolutions.

conclusion - AMD have bigger badder louder capacitors. small price to pay for better card. solution - turn up speakers.


Caps need to charge & discharge that is normal as everything is frequency.

Anyone else having problems with BFBC2 not showing servers?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Hawx 2 it doesn't count, Doesn't take much to run







When did I say you couldn't run games? You just can't max every game with a ton of aa.


hmm ok, ur cpu wouldnt be bottle necking would it ?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


hmm ok, ur cpu wouldnt be bottle necking would it ?


My CPU? My i7 875K is @4.3GHz, Its not holding me back


----------



## 4sunn24

I see some people have Nvidia cards with their 6990 for PhsyX. Could I do that with my 460 and how?


----------



## broken pixel

Weird! When I enable 16x Anisotrophic filter BFBC2 crashed.
Played fine @ 8x Aniso????


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


I see some people have Nvidia cards with their 6990 for PhsyX. Could I do that with my 460 and how?


I have a 8800 Ultra ready.

Enjoy 
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/591...ows-7-ati.html


----------



## paulharrison123

Wanted to use my GTX570 for Physx, but no chance, wouldnt work I presume because of the drivers









Anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## Levesque

I have an old 8800 Ultra lying around. Should try it also just for fun.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Just setup eyefinity!!


















Crysis 2 seems fine maxed out too, very playable FPS.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

The EK replacement standoffs came as well as some other goodies. Time to have some fun!


















*the card on the bottom left is one of my old GTX280's. I might as well use it for dedicated physx. I found a brand new waterblock online for it for $50 so I figured what the heck.


----------



## Flato

Just got my rig together the other day happy to be playing Star Trek online at a pleasant 60 fps. The game is more demanding then one would think


----------



## JMCB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Just setup eyefinity!!


















Crysis 2 seems fine maxed out too, very playable FPS.


What resolution is that at?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I have an old 8800 Ultra lying around. Should try it also just for fun.










Wouldn't that card bottleneck ya?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Wouldn't that card bottleneck ya?


I would think that it would still be better then the CPU trying to do it. I have a 9800gt im going to try. Its funny this is my first NVIDIA video card


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I would think that it would still be better then the CPU trying to do it. I have a 9800gt im going to try. Its funny this is my first NVIDIA video card










I'm pretty sure that tests have shown higher results with faster cards. And it won't slow the system down w/o a physx card since your setup WON'T be doing any physx, thus it won't be any slower w/o one. But it could be slower with a slow physx card.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


What resolution is that at?


Funny you ask, 6036 x 1080.

I thought it would be 5760 x 1080.. Im guessing maybe the extra pixels are for bezel compensation?.. anyway it looks awesome!


----------



## JMCB

You getting good FPS in Crysis 2? What about other games?

BTW, I got my tax rebate in the mail!! I'm having a 6990 overnighted from tigerdirect (went with the VisionTek), and I'll be going to microcenter to pickup a 2600K and a MSI P67 mb tomorrow. Can't wait!!!


----------



## derickwm

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/rad...ity,12398.html

I believe I saw this link here on OCN before I bought my 6990, am I missing something or is a 6990 really powerful enough to run a game smoothly at 5x 30" screens!? In theory, probably won't ever have the money, but would 2x 6990 in quadfire be able to push 10 screens? That just seems like an extremely high resolution for even a 6990 to run a game so smoothly.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;13195219*
> You getting good FPS in Crysis 2? What about other games?
> 
> BTW, I got my tax rebate in the mail!! I'm having a 6990 overnighted from tigerdirect (went with the VisionTek), and I'll be going to microcenter to pickup a 2600K and a MSI P67 mb tomorrow. Can't wait!!!


Make sure you got a solid 750watt PSU and a good ventilated case.


----------



## JMCB

I've had zero problems with my Odin power supply. Sure hope it can handle the challenge of 2600K/6990.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;13196479*
> I've had zero problems with my Odin power supply. Sure hope it can handle the challenge of 2600K/6990.


You'll know when it literally starts squealing.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Some Eyefinity performance stats -

3 x 24", 5900 x 1080 res (bezel compensation)
i7 2600K @ 4.7
HD 6990 @ 960/1350 (1.2v just for stability - watercooled)

A little bump up to 960 core clock made frame rates very playable in Crysis2 Max settings with the 6990. Increased FPS by about 5-8 FPS... so still playable at even stock clocks.

note the FPS in the top right corners.


























Ok so the FPS is kinda hard to see, the FPS values in each screenshot above are -

49,41, & 36.

Im sure better drivers would make 1 HD 6990 very sufficient for 3 displays.

Throw a HD 6970 on top and you are laughing.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Man I'm starting to think my 6990/6970 combo is a little overkill for my 1680-1050 monitor now


----------



## derickwm

A 6990 alone is overkill for 1680x1050


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13199251*
> Man I'm starting to think my 6990/6970 combo is a little overkill for my 1680-1050 monitor now


You should buy 2 other identical displays and go Eyefinity with 3.

The 6990 can easily do it.

Go for it!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Eyefinity, Biggest increase in gaming enjoyment by a single purchase. by far the best purchase ever.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13199971*
> Eyefinity, Biggest increase in gaming enjoyment by a single purchase. by far the best purchase ever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13199819*
> You should buy 2 other identical displays and go Eyefinity with 3.
> 
> The 6990 can easily do it.
> 
> Go for it!


haha wish i could do it, wifey would prob kill me first tho lol









Well guys, my UD7 block arrived and new EK standoffs. I will be finally able to build my P67 rig this weekend! Just installed block blocks on the board and card. Ill put pics up soon, that EK block is very very nice tho. Slim and solid.

You boys getting 1000 on the core easily? My 6970 seems to do it no sweat.


----------



## 4sunn24

WOOT got my 6990...
Too bad I can't post pics...
Having a problem...after I installed it, the audio is now coming from my tv, and not from my headphones/speakers...how do I fix this??
Also, in Afterburner, the GPU1 will drop down to 0 degrees C about every 20 seconds, and go back up to normal for about another 20seconds, repeating..is this supposed to be happening?

Err..opened up Unigine Heaven, didn't even run a benchmark, checked Afterburner, GPU1 was at 0 degrees and GPU2 was at 75 degrees...
What's the normal temps? o.o

Both CCC and Afterburner are displaying that GPU1 is not running...how do I get it to enable?


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


WOOT got my 6990...
Too bad I can't post pics...
Having a problem...after I installed it, the audio is now coming from my tv, and not from my headphones/speakers...how do I fix this??
Also, in Afterburner, the GPU1 will drop down to 0 degrees C about every 20 seconds, and go back up to normal for about another 20seconds, repeating..is this supposed to be happening?

Err..opened up Unigine Heaven, didn't even run a benchmark, checked Afterburner, GPU1 was at 0 degrees and GPU2 was at 75 degrees...
What's the normal temps? o.o


Use the DVI cable. With mini HDMI cable go to your sound properties and select your sound card as the default device.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Use the DVI cable. With mini HDMI cable go to your sound properties and select your sound card as the default device.


How about the other problems?


----------



## broken pixel

Don't use afterburner or trixx. Uninstall AB and Use the overdrive in the CCC controls.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Don't use afterburner or trixx. Uninstall AB and Use the overdrive in the CCC controls.


Using CCC, but GPU1 is still not running.
*Fixed the BC2 stuttering after installing 11.4 drivers instead of 11.3
GPU1 still not running, it shows 0% usage in AB, and the temps don't go up when I run Furmark or Unigine. The 11.4 drivers don't give me an option to select gpu1 and gpu2, so idk what's going on there...
Anyone help?


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Using CCC, but GPU1 is still not running.


It is I think it's a bug it shows up sometimes. Sometimes my GPU 2 does not show clocks in CCC. Check with GPUz program.


----------



## 4sunn24

In sensors, one of the gpu's doesn't show fan speed rpm and gpu load. For some reason it says its at 50% fan speed...which is not true.


----------



## 4sunn24




----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


In sensors, one of the gpu's doesn't show fan speed rpm and gpu load. For some reason it says its at 50% fan speed...which is not true.


First go get AB 2.2.0 Beta 2 http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=341585

Make sure you have the newest 11.4 http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...lypreview.aspx

And the newest CAP3 http://www.rage3d.com/cap/


----------



## 4sunn24

It's still showing GPU1 as 0% usage...
Am I supposed to enable like an internal crossfire somewhere in the control center? 
Or should I just RMA.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


It's still showing GPU1 as 0% usage...
Am I supposed to enable like an internal crossfire somewhere in the control center? 
Or should I just RMA.


I would uninstall and reinstall the drivers. If that doesn't work I would reseat the video card, And make sure your motherboard bios is up to date.


----------



## 4sunn24

Reseated it and reinstalled drivers. I can now select the individual cores, but GPU1 is reading 0% activity and 0C. Turned off Overdrive. AB still saying 0% core. Ugh -.- Isn't it dangerous to flash bios?

Some things coming to mind : 
The gpu1 slot on my motherboard's switch is a bit loose (the one similar to the ram stabilizer switch). I don't think that really affects anything, as when I push the card it, it still locks the card in place. Am I allowed to run it from the gpu2 slot?
Could it be the psu? My psu has 2 6+2 pins, and when I put the 2 pins in they seemed kinda loose...
If nothing works, going to RMA tomorrow.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Reseated it and reinstalled drivers. I can now select the individual cores, but GPU1 is reading 0% activity and 0C. Turned off Overdrive. AB still saying 0% core. Ugh -.- Isn't it dangerous to flash bios?

Some things coming to mind : 
The gpu1 slot on my motherboard's switch is a bit loose (the one similar to the ram stabilizer switch). I don't think that really affects anything, as when I push the card it, it still locks the card in place. Am I allowed to run it from the gpu2 slot?
Could it be the psu? My psu has 2 6+2 pins, and when I put the 2 pins in they seemed kinda loose...
If nothing works, going to RMA tomorrow.


Ive never had problems with updating motherboard bios, But EVGA make it really easy on my board. To me it sounds like something is not right with the driver install, Or the motherboard is not reading the card right, And a bios update could help. You should be able to go to your motherboards web site and see what the new's bios have fixes for.
The 6+2 pins should have small pins to hold the +2 on the 6 pin, But it shouldn't boot up and run if they were not in far enough.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Ive never had problems with updating motherboard bios, But EVGA make it really easy on my board. To me it sounds like something is not right with the driver install, Or the motherboard is not reading the card right, And a bios update could help. You should be able to go to your motherboards web site and see what the new's bios have fixes for.
The 6+2 pins should have small pins to hold the +2 on the 6 pin, But it shouldn't boot up and run if they were not in far enough.


Idk, I heard to never flash your bios unless something is extremely wrong with that version. I guess I'll try it after I do some research. How do you tell what version bios you have right now?

Another thing : The card is pci-e 2.1 right? Does it matter if my motherboard is only 2.0?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Idk, I heard to never flash your bios unless something is extremely wrong with that version. I guess I'll try it after I do some research. How do you tell what version bios you have right now?

Another thing : The card is pci-e 2.1 right? Does it matter if my motherboard is only 2.0?


I don't think there is 2.1 on motherboards yet







I could be wrong, Most are 2.0.

Most of the time you fine the bios version in the bios somewhere. Its different on every board.


----------



## 4sunn24

Woah...just ran heaven at pretty low settings, shaders high, tessellation normal, anisotropy 4, aa off, 1920x1080. But the score was only 700?? Max fps 55, min fps 12. ***..is going on, my 460 SLI beats that.


----------



## 4sunn24

Could it be the CPU bottlenecking....?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Woah...just ran heaven at pretty low settings, shaders high, tessellation normal, anisotropy 4, aa off, 1920x1080. But the score was only 700?? Max fps 55, min fps 12. ***..is going on, my 460 SLI beats that.


880/1250, And I was watching a video on blip on 1 of my other screens at the same time. You might have a bad card







There has been 1 other bad XFX 6990 in here, But all the others have been fine.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Could it be the CPU bottlenecking....?


Even if there was it shouldn't be that low. A i5 @4.0 should do fine.


----------



## speedplz

any other people in here not able to put any AA on dont understand whats going on also i dont get any 2nd gpu readings in CCC unless ive benched and i dont get nothing at all on 2gpu in afterburner even if i do bench.. anyone else having this trouble???


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


880/1250, And I was watching a video on blip on 1 of my other screens at the same time. You might have a bad card







There has been 1 other bad XFX 6990 in here, But all the others have been fine.











Kk thanks I needed a verification like this. I will RMA tomorrow, and if it's still problematic, i'll try to flash bios. Might need to buy my 460 back...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Kk thanks I needed a verification like this. I will RMA tomorrow, and if it's still problematic, i'll try to flash bios. Might need to buy my 460 back...










It really suck's to drop $700 And get a bad card, But the 6990 laughs at 1080p rez







I mean I can get 100-120fps in Metro 2033 maxed out at 1080p


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


It really suck's to drop $700 And get a bad card, But the 6990 laughs at 1080p rez







I mean I can get 100-120fps in Metro 2033 maxed out at 1080p










I was planning to do Eyefinity lol. Hope it's not my system that's messing it up, that would really suck.... 
+Rep for all your help.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Kk thanks I needed a verification like this. I will RMA tomorrow, and if it's still problematic, i'll try to flash bios. Might need to buy my 460 back...










Double check your settings in heaven, makes sure your clocks are even in CCC (see if power control + changes anything). And check to see if it's using both GPUs while you're running the bench.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


Double check your settings in heaven, makes sure your clocks are even in CCC (see if power control + changes anything). And check to see if it's using both GPUs while you're running the bench.


I've stated like 3 times that both CCC and AB display that GPU1 is not functioning. 0% activty, 0 degrees C, 0% core.


----------



## Levesque

Guys, 4sunn24, it's normal.

ULPS always put a core at 0% to save energy while you are surfing the net or doing anything in WINDOWED mode.

Crossfire (even the internal 6990 Crossfire) is only working in FULLSCREEN mode. So CCC and Afterburner will always show a core at 0% in those conditions. Perfectly normal.









Start GPUz, and go to the ''sensors'' tab and let it there to monitor the core you think is not working. Then start a game in fullscreen. Play 30 seconds, then go out. Go check your cores on GPUz that was monitoring while you played.

You will see.









I only have 1 core working also at desktop, surfing the net, or doing something in 2D or in Windowed mode. My 6970 and the other 6990 core are showing 0% activity. It's normal. AMD ULPS is working. If I start a game in fullscreen, then the 3 cores are going to 99% activity on the sensors tab of GPUz.









If you start a game, and a core stays at zero in GPUz while monitoring, then you have a problem. But be sure to try a game supported by AMD CAP.

If you want your second core to absolutely work for nothing, then you can de-activated ULPS in your registry, and your second core will always stay active in 2D/Windowed mode low clock settings, and you will see it in CCC.







But you will pay electricity for nothing.









Google ''Disable ULPS'' to try it and put ULPS OFF. Reboot, and go check your clocks on your second core in CCC.


----------



## Levesque

4sunn24.

Try what I just said in my last post to check your cores.

Also. Heaven is an optimized for Nvidia synthetic benchmarks. It doesn't mean anything at all. Don't compare your Nvidia 4xx serie score with the 6990. Nvidia are paying those guys to get better score then AMD.







In real games, the 6990 will laugh at any Nvidia 4xx serie, even in SLI. In real life conditions, the 6990 is raping any 4xx card. So forget heaven for now.

You are giving-in to Nvidia's marketing strategy with heaven.







They pay the guys at Heaven big $$$$ to provoque exactly the reaction you are having right now.







They are toying with you. Don't let them manipulate you like that with a stupid synthetic benchmarks.









Rumors are talking about 50% performance increase with AMD 6xxx serie cards soon in Heaven. Those Nvidia 5xxx owners will stop laughing soon. But for now, tt's only a synthetic benchmarks optimized for Nvidia. Don't sweat it. Try Metro 2033 benchmarks. You will laugh at any Nvidia 4xxx results. With the latest beta drivers, there is another 20% fps for Metro 2033. LOL.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

hey levesque, have u noticed if u change clocks in CCC if u opeb after burner afterwards CCC will reset clocks? and I hate how you cant get even clock values in afterburner.

how do u get CCC to lock in the clocks permantely?


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


It's still showing GPU1 as 0% usage...
Am I supposed to enable like an internal crossfire somewhere in the control center? 
Or should I just RMA.


Did you check with GPUz 0.5.3 utility? There is a tab to select GPUs individually. GPUz should report both GPU1 and GPU2.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


hey levesque, have u noticed if u change clocks in CCC if u opeb after burner afterwards CCC will reset clocks? and I hate how you cant get even clock values in afterburner.

how do u get CCC to lock in the clocks permantely?


I don't use Afterburner. Too much problems. I use it only to find my max OC settings, and then I uninstall it, flash my BIOS, and use CCC for overclocking.

Afterburner is still having major problems with AMD PowerTune, and always reset the Power sliders from 20% to 0% each time you click apply. And often, AF will reset my clocks for no reason. Annoying.

And with 2 cards, I still have to disable ULPS or else I have insta-crash when hitting Apply with Afterburner. Some people say they don't have that problem anymore, but me it's always ''Apply-insta-crashing'' if I don't disable ULPS.









So I flash my BIOS to the voltage I want, and then OC via CCC only instead. So I don't loose my PowerTune settings and functionality.

And I like what ULPS is doing. So why disable it to use Afterburner?

Too much problems for me for no reason with Afterburner.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Did you check with GPUz 0.5.3 utility? There is a tab to select GPUs individually. GPUz should report both GPU1 and GPU2.


Yep. Open 2 GPU-Z side-by-side, one for GPU1 monitoring, and the other for GPU2 monitoring, start a game 30 seconds (in fullscreen, not windowed mode!), then get out, and check both core activities on both GPU-Z.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13213617*
> 4sunn24.
> 
> Try what I just said in my last post to check your cores.
> 
> Also. Heaven is an optimized for Nvidia synthetic benchmarks. It doesn't mean anything at all. Don't compare your Nvidia 4xx serie score with the 6990. Nvidia are paying those guys to get better score then AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In real games, the 6990 will laugh at any Nvidia 4xx serie, even in SLI. In real life conditions, the 6990 is raping any 4xx card. So forget heaven for now.
> 
> You are giving-in to Nvidia's marketing strategy with heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They pay the guys at Heaven big $$$$ to provoque exactly the reaction you are having right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are toying with you. Don't let them manipulate you like that with a stupid synthetic benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumors are talking about 50% performance increase with AMD 6xxx serie cards soon in Heaven. Those Nvidia 5xxx owners will stop laughing soon. But for now, tt's only a synthetic benchmarks optimized for Nvidia. Don't sweat it. Try Metro 2033 benchmarks. You will laugh at any Nvidia 4xxx results. With the latest beta drivers, there is another 20% fps for Metro 2033. LOL.


Opened up 2 GPU-z's and Afterburner. Played some BC2, which is lagging, and I find that strange. I never experienced lag with my 460s, same settings. GPU-z says the first core is indeed stressed, with the core staying at max. But the 2nd core only went up a little, and it says the GPU stress is 0, along with fan speed. It also never really went about 45C, while the first core went to about 65. In Afterburner, one of the cores was at 100% most of the time, but the 2nd core was really erratic, staying at 0 for most of the time but then jumping up to 40 or 80 for a few seconds, then dropping back down.

If Heaven is for Nvidia then what benchmarks can I use for AMD? HiLuckyB ran Heaven the same settings as me but his score is like 3 times higher than mine.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Its funny people are having problems with afterburner, 2.2.0 Beta 2 works just fine with my XFX 6990







In Heaven Benchmark 2.5 my 6990 is only around 1fps lower then the GTX 590, At the default settings


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13217943*
> Its funny people are having problems with afterburner, 2.2.0 Beta 2 works just fine with my XFX 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Heaven Benchmark 2.5 my 6990 is only around 1fps lower then the GTX 590, At the default settings


Ditto with Afterburner experience. I've pretty much given every version of AB a run, with no major problems. My powertune settings dont reset when I click apply in AB either. The only issue I experience is AB setting the default non-performance bios voltage of 1.12v when I click on reset. This could be down to the vbios, but I dont have a non RBE performance bios, as in downloaded from a sapphire tech directly.


----------



## 4sunn24

Ran the 64-bit Crysis 1 GPU benchmark...average FPS was about 35-40 but it seemed much lower than when my 460's were running it at about 40fps. There were a lot if tears in the trees/sky too..is this right?


----------



## 4sunn24

Ran BC2 after trying to disable ULPS, but it's not working. I used fraps to see what fps I was getting, and it was constant 60 (vsync) but about every 30 seconds it would drop to 5fps for no reason. I removed vsync and it was about 60 to 150 fps. But after playing for about 5 minutes, the game froze and my computer shut down. HELP Could this be the psu?

I can't even play 5 min of BC2 now without the game freezing and my computer shutting down. Yesterday I played 2 hours straight and it was fine so...how is the problem getting worse -.-


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Ran BC2 after trying to disable ULPS, but it's not working. I used fraps to see what fps I was getting, and it was constant 60 (vsync) but about every 30 seconds it would drop to 5fps for no reason. I removed vsync and it was about 60 to 150 fps. But after playing for about 5 minutes, the game froze and my computer shut down. HELP Could this be the psu?

I can't even play 5 min of BC2 now without the game freezing and my computer shutting down. Yesterday I played 2 hours straight and it was fine so...how is the problem getting worse -.-


if ur computer powers off during stress its PSU related.

GPU related it will just freeze or grey screen.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Ran BC2 after trying to disable ULPS, but it's not working. I used fraps to see what fps I was getting, and it was constant 60 (vsync) but about every 30 seconds it would drop to 5fps for no reason. I removed vsync and it was about 60 to 150 fps. But after playing for about 5 minutes, the game froze and my computer shut down. HELP Could this be the psu?

I can't even play 5 min of BC2 now without the game freezing and my computer shutting down. Yesterday I played 2 hours straight and it was fine so...how is the problem getting worse -.-


Don't run OSD programs and test again.


----------



## broken pixel

3D Mark1, memory's.


----------



## Levesque

Just ordered another watercooled 6970 to go Quad-Fire, and 3X 30'' LCD.

Eyefinity, you're coming home baby!









I was lucky, got my 6970 for 250$ with old credits, rebates and manufacturer cashback, and the EK waterblock for 75$. 325$ watercooled. LOL.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13227251*
> Just ordered another watercooled 6970 to go Quad-Fire, and 3X 30'' LCD.
> 
> Eyefinity, you're coming home baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky, got my 6970 for 250$ with rebates and manufacturer cashback, and the EK waterblock for 75$. 325$ watercooled. LOL.


nice.

Im getting my tri fire system back too!

Koolance are replacing the waterblock that wouldnt work, tested on two 6970s and would crash under any stress.

The actual 6970 is also being RMA'd, so itll either come back working or Ill get a new one.

This with eyefinity and Battlefield 3 is going to be e p i c.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13227251*
> Just ordered another watercooled 6970 to go Quad-Fire, and 3X 30'' LCD.
> 
> Eyefinity, you're coming home baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky, got my 6970 for 250$ with old credits, rebates and manufacturer cashback, and the EK waterblock for 75$. 325$ watercooled. LOL.


Hi,

are you sure that you will benefit from the 4th core? I think windows7 supports up to trifire actually...


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13218990*
> Ran BC2 after trying to disable ULPS, but it's not working. I used fraps to see what fps I was getting, and it was constant 60 (vsync) but about every 30 seconds it would drop to 5fps for no reason. I removed vsync and it was about 60 to 150 fps. But after playing for about 5 minutes, the game froze and my computer shut down. HELP Could this be the psu?
> 
> I can't even play 5 min of BC2 now without the game freezing and my computer shutting down. Yesterday I played 2 hours straight and it was fine so...how is the problem getting worse -.-


I suppose that you are using the crossfire application profile CAP 11.3 v.3, correct?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13218990*
> Ran BC2 after trying to disable ULPS, but it's not working. I used fraps to see what fps I was getting, and it was constant 60 (vsync) but about every 30 seconds it would drop to 5fps for no reason. I removed vsync and it was about 60 to 150 fps. But after playing for about 5 minutes, the game froze and my computer shut down. HELP Could this be the psu?
> 
> I can't even play 5 min of BC2 now without the game freezing and my computer shutting down. Yesterday I played 2 hours straight and it was fine so...how is the problem getting worse -.-


That usually means a PSU problem.... but your PSU is perfectly capable of handling a 6990. Hmmm, try running memtest overnight


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;13227512*
> Hi,
> 
> are you sure that you will benefit from the 4th core? I think windows7 supports up to trifire actually...


It can easily use 4.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;13227512*
> are you sure that you will benefit from the 4th core? I think windows7 supports up to trifire actually...


Yes. Not different then 580 Quad-SLI.









And alot of people are using Quad-SLI set-up.

Windows can deal with 4 cores no problems.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13228207*
> Yes. Not different then 580 Quad-SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And alot of people are using Quad-SLI set-up.
> 
> Windows can deal with 4 cores no problems.


Realistically though, there are such few benefits from Quad-SLi/Quad-Fire


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13228330*
> Realistically though, there are such few benefits from Quad-SLi/Quad-Fire


Eyefinity with 3 X 30'' LCD at 2560X1600 each. Do the math. Alot of pixels.


----------



## ezveedub

Anybody run into issues with EK 6990 waterblock? I haven't mounted mine yet, but my brother-in-law is having issues still, even with the new stand offs. It will crash once loading and game or 3D program. The card works fine with stock air cooler though. Played for several hours with no issues once the stock cooler is installed.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Anybody run into issues with EK 6990 waterblock? I haven't mounted mine yet, but my brother-in-law is having issues still, even with the new stand offs. It will crash once loading and game or 3D program. The card works fine with stock air cooler though. Played for several hours with no issues once the stock cooler is installed.


Tell him to to contact EK support. If he would of done that last week he would already have a replacement block to be installing, Sheesh!

Has to be his install because he used the wrong standoffs in the first place. Im surprised he is still taking on and off the block and stock cooler instead of contacting EK support. Must be bored out of his mind.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Tell him to to contact EK support. If he would of done that last week he would already have a replacement block to be installing, Sheesh!

Has to be his install because he used the wrong standoffs in the first place. Im surprised he is still taking on and off the block and stock cooler instead of contacting EK support. Must be bored out of his mind.


He didn't get it from EK. It was purchased through Performance PCs. He got the stand offs from PPCs also, since that's his reseller. So I assume no one has had issues with the block then, just him?


----------



## broken pixel

Ah! Maybe Performance PC will help? I had a problem when I installed the 1st batch of standoffs. I cranked them down as flush as I could get them. It worked but not as well as the correct standoffs with a replacement block. It must be the block he got, PPC should replace his block.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


if ur computer powers off during stress its PSU related.

GPU related it will just freeze or grey screen.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Don't run OSD programs and test again.


Found out that If I open Afterburner or GPU-Z during any stress, my computer freezes and shuts down, dunno why though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


I suppose that you are using the crossfire application profile CAP 11.3 v.3, correct?


Uh...what?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


That usually means a PSU problem.... but your PSU is perfectly capable of handling a 6990. Hmmm, try running memtest overnight


I did that before like a month ago so I doubt a new graphics card will affect that.

I called TigerDirect for RMA but they said don't want have any more in stock till May 4...sucks for me -.- Now I get to sit with the "world's fastest card" and play no games


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Found out that If I open Afterburner or GPU-Z during any stress, my computer freezes and shuts down, dunno why though.

Uh...what?

I did that before like a month ago so I doubt a new graphics card will affect that.

I called TigerDirect for RMA but they said don't want have any more in stock till May 4...sucks for me -.- Now I get to sit with the "world's fastest card" and play no games










I had a very similar problem, and I did some troubleshooting. when in MSI Afterburner settings, I made sure "synchronize mulitple GPUs" was ticked, then I switched to the second card to make sure that my clocks were taking on both cores. Long story short, I had problems with Sapphire TriXX which must have corrupted my Driver installation. So I completely uninstalled all AMD software, went into the users folder and removed all ATi/AMD residual folders that contain ACE folders and previous profiles, re-installed the drivers and voila, no more freezing when opening up GPU-Z. I dont use TriXX anymore either.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


I had a very similar problem, and I did some troubleshooting. when in MSI Afterburner settings, I made sure "synchronize mulitple GPUs" was ticked, then I switched to the second card to make sure that my clocks were taking on both cores. Long story short, I had problems with Sapphire TriXX which must have corrupted my Driver installation. So I completely uninstalled all AMD software, went into the users folder and removed all ATi/AMD residual folders that contain ACE folders and previous profiles, re-installed the drivers and voila, no more freezing when opening up GPU-Z. I dont use TriXX anymore either.


Do you mean switch to the second core? Well I'm not overclocking, I was just using AB for monitoring fan/stress. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers like 3 times now, and nothing is changing.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Do you mean switch to the second core? Well I'm not overclocking, I was just using AB for monitoring fan/stress. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers like 3 times now, and nothing is changing.


I mean going into settings and clicking on that drop-down box at the top and selecting GPU2 (or GPU1 if your on GPU2) then clicking okay, just to make sure the clocks are congruent. I must have uninstalled/reinstalled at least seven times before I got the notion to uninstall, remove residual folders, reboot, and reinstall. Residual folders contain info on how your GPU should act or at what state it should boot/ change voltages...if that information is corrupt or incorrect/referencing previous hardware... it could cause deficiencies such as you've described. I tried to use driver sweeper in between in safe mode which is where I got the idea to remove the residual ACE folders, yet when I went to reinstall I was greeted by warning occured but installation completed. So I rebooted and uninstalled without using driver sweeper, removed those folders and reinstalled the final time.... I also had an issue with unistalling, as ATi CCC Uninstall would halt with a blank screen at uninstalling display driver... it never recovered. I rebooted, and removed and deleted the display drivers through hardware manager, then uninstalled ATi CCC, deleted the ACE folders, rebooted, reinstalled, and SUCCESS!!!


----------



## JMCB

Sigh...I have my system just waiting on a PSU to be shipped by Tigerdirect...I ordered the PSU two days ago and paid for the extra shipping to have it overnighted and it's still not here. I want to test out my new baby. =(


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


I mean going into settings and clicking on that drop-down box at the top and selecting GPU2 (or GPU1 if your on GPU2) then clicking okay, just to make sure the clocks are congruent. I must have uninstalled/reinstalled at least seven times before I got the notion to uninstall, remove residual folders, reboot, and reinstall. Residual folders contain info on how your GPU should act or at what state it should boot/ change voltages...if that information is corrupt or incorrect/referencing previous hardware... it could cause deficiencies such as you've described. I tried to use driver sweeper in between in safe mode which is where I got the idea to remove the residual ACE folders, yet when I went to reinstall I was greeted by warning occured but installation completed. So I rebooted and uninstalled without using driver sweeper, removed those folders and reinstalled the final time.... I also had an issue with unistalling, as ATi CCC Uninstall would halt with a blank screen at uninstalling display driver... it never recovered. I rebooted, and removed and deleted the display drivers through hardware manager, then uninstalled ATi CCC, deleted the ACE folders, rebooted, reinstalled, and SUCCESS!!!


Okay where are the residual files?


----------



## 4sunn24

!!!! Did what cq said. In Afterburner, while selecting GPU2, under the driver version it says "7.14.10.0825, Catalyst 11.4" BUT under GPU1 it only says the "7.14.10.0825" Related to the problem somehow? How do you fix this?

Uninstalled CCC through uninstall programs instead of the actual installer, deleted everything pertaining to AMD in the C Drive, Program Files, x86, AppData, ProgramData. Rebooted, installed again, rebooted, but still the same problems as before. Core1 isn't running, (but that's ULPS) 0% activity and 0C in both CCC and Afterburner, and games are still very laggy/unstable.


----------



## cq842000

Here is some good reading for you....

How to properly uninstall ati/amd software


----------



## broken pixel

Don't use Afterburner use the CCC overdrive. 
It's not your card. I use anything other than CCC Overdrive to overclock with I crash and or get freezes.

I just wish overdrive would let us bump the voltage higher, 20% bah!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Don't use Afterburner use the CCC overdrive. 
It's not your card. I use anything other than CCC Overdrive to overclock with I crash and or get freezes.

I just wish overdrive would let us bump the voltage higher, 20% bah!


If I try to overclock with CCC my pc will crash and or freeze, But I can use afterburner to overclock. I don't know why lol


----------



## broken pixel

Weird! Last card I had was a GTX295 H2O was a breeze to overclock : )

What AB version are you using? Are you running the OSD in the background? 
Are you using your card with the BiOS2 switched on?

I'm going to test the non beta version of AB.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13235952*
> Weird! Last card I had was a GTX295 H2O was a breeze to overclock : )
> 
> What AB version are you using? Are you running the OSD in the background?
> Are you using your card with the BiOS2 switched on?
> 
> I'm going to test the non beta version of AB.


I've used Afterburner to overclock an old rig with two 9800GT 1gb cards, another old rig with one 5970, then with two 5970s in QFX when I upgraded, then with two 5970s and a GTX460, and finally what I have now which is a 6990(1000/1500) and a GTX460(c900/s1800/m2000)... and never has MSI Afterburner given me a reason to seek an alternative GPU OC program. The fact that I can overclock my main cards plus my PhysX card and pull some great scores like I have speaks volumes about the program itself. To each their own though.

My current rig...









My previous Quadfire + PhysX rig


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13235952*
> Weird! Last card I had was a GTX295 H2O was a breeze to overclock : )
> 
> What AB version are you using? Are you running the OSD in the background?
> Are you using your card with the BiOS2 switched on?
> 
> I'm going to test the non beta version of AB.


Im using 2.2.0 Beta 2. I use the OSD on my G15 keyboard, And im using the 880/1250 mode. I forget what Bios That is


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Finally got everything set up. Now, time to play some games


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13235629*
> Don't use Afterburner use the CCC overdrive.
> It's not your card. I use anything other than CCC Overdrive to overclock with I crash and or get freezes.
> 
> I just wish overdrive would let us bump the voltage higher, 20% bah!


I'm not overclocking, like I said before. I'm only using it to see core clocks/stress, which are showing as 0. CCC also shows 0% activity and Mhz so it doesn't matter what I use.

And thanks for the link +rep


----------



## ezveedub

Anyone seen this and tried it? I can tell you this, I would only do this for water-cooled 6990s, as we all know they run hot on air. Maybe a little interpretation if some has done it already.

http://www.golubev.com/blog/?tag=6990


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13235569*
> Here is some good reading for you....
> 
> How to properly uninstall ati/amd software


Just did this. It was the same thing I did except I didn't do the registry stuff.
After rebooting after uninstalling, it was really weird because my screen did not go down to a bad quality like it usually does when you don't have a driver installed. It was still at 1080p for some reason. Reinstalled everything, but still same problems as before :/ UGHH so frustrating...

Core1 on AB doesn't have "11.4 Catalyst" under the driver like Core2 does.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13236580*
> Just did this. It was the same thing I did except I didn't do the registry stuff.
> After rebooting after uninstalling, it was really weird because my screen did not go down to a bad quality like it usually does when you don't have a driver installed. It was still at 1080p for some reason. Reinstalled everything, but still same problems as before :/ UGHH so frustrating...
> 
> Core1 on AB doesn't have "11.4 Catalyst" under the driver like Core2 does.


That means that Windows loaded an ATI driver that was not removed. Remove driver's in normal Windows, delete all AMD and ATI folders, run CCleaner, then reboot. If no driver's are loaded, you're good.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Well I picked up a new PNY 9800GT for a good price so I went for it. This is my first nvidia card, So I wanted to try physx. Seems to be running well, But I can't turn the fan down. It just runs at 35%, And its the loudest thing in my case till I start playing a game and my 6990 kicks up


----------



## cq842000

Yeah windows should show only a generic VGA driver for the first core, and an unsuccessful instal for the second, thats how you know there are no drivers installed. It sounds like your suffering from residual drivers.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13236936*
> Yeah windows should show only a generic VGA driver for the first core, and an unsuccessful instal for the second, thats how you know there are no drivers installed. It sounds like your suffering from residual drivers.


Where are they then? I did everything that was on that guide.


----------



## cq842000

After uninstalling all ATi/AMD drivers, did you manually go to the device manager, expand display adapters, check to make sure that it doesnt say" AMD Radeon HD 6990", and if it does display those entries, uninstall + delete driver for both entries of the 6990? I'm not sure what your tech level is, so for the sake of argument, uninstall all AMD drivers, reboot(you should be in low resolution mode at this point), click on start, right click on computer, select properties, then on the right hand side of the new window click on "Device Manager" and verify that no drivers are installed except a generic VGA adapter driver under "Display adapters". If all goes well and there are no AMD Radeon HD 6990 drivers, proceed with re-installation. If that fails to fix your issue, then the next step would be to try from a clean installation of Windows or RMA the card and try again. I wish I could offer you more...


----------



## 4sunn24

My Heaven benchmark has gone up at least. Went from 700 to 1500, but still not what it's supposed to be at.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13237817*
> My Heaven benchmark has gone up at least. Went from 700 to 1500, but still not what it's supposed to be at.


that sounds right


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13236772*
> Well I picked up a new PNY 9800GT for a good price so I went for it. This is my first nvidia card, So I wanted to try physx. Seems to be running well, But I can't turn the fan down. It just runs at 35%, And its the loudest thing in my case till I start playing a game and my 6990 kicks up


nice setup


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

In afterburner and CCC, during Black Ops multi player, gpu 2 useage says 0% in afterburner and 250mhz in CC ?? GPU1 reads normal...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13238540*
> nice setup


Thanks







I can't wait to add a 6970 in to the mix







Im starting to wounder if my 1000w PSU is going to handle everything


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13238668*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to add a 6970 in to the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting to wounder if my 1000w PSU is going to handle everything


Your PSU can handle it. I haven't seen anything above 850watts with my sig rig.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13238701*
> Your PSU can handle it. I haven't seen anything above 850watts with my sig rig.


Thats good to know


----------



## krazyatom

hey guys,

I already have MSI 6990, but it's still sealed. Few days ago, I received my dell u3011, and I want to know a single 6990 can max out all the games in 2560 x 1600 resolution.
Can I max all settings in metro 2033 or crysis 2 in dirext 11 or some high gpu hunger games that I do not know of.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom;13239429*
> hey guys,
> 
> I already have MSI 6990, but it's still sealed. Few days ago, I received my dell u3011, and I want to know a single 6990 can max out all the games in 2560 x 1600 resolution.
> Can I max all settings in metro 2033 or crysis 2 in dirext 11 or some high gpu hunger games that I do not know of.


I would think so.

Heres my Trifire Vantage P score, not sure if thats decent.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


In afterburner and CCC, during Black Ops multi player, gpu 2 useage says 0% in afterburner and 250mhz in CC ?? GPU1 reads normal...


It shouldnt really make a difference, but you have the latest Ati Catalyst Application Profiles installed right?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13237817*
> My Heaven benchmark has gone up at least. Went from 700 to 1500, but still not what it's supposed to be at.


For a stock run that is about right...depending on what your CPU frequency is and what settings you used. I'll be glad to do a comparison score if you want.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


I would think so.

Heres my Trifire Vantage P score, not sure if thats decent.




Yes. Here's mine to compare. Try raising your cores speed by lowering your memory speed to 1375 instead to get better results.









Should be running Quad-Fire soon, and will post more results.







Don,t forget that those are synthetic benchmarks optimized for Nvidia, so don't sweat over those.







Try someting more ''real'' like Metro 2033 benchmarks to see real world gaming results. AMD cards are shining with those.














































Metro 2033. Almost 60 fps!!!!

*2560X1600*, DX11, Very High, *MSAA 4X*, AF 16X, Tesselation.

i7 2600K at 4.8 6990+6970, *55 fps*


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Thanks







I can't wait to add a 6970 in to the mix







Im starting to wounder if my 1000w PSU is going to handle everything










It will, no problem. I was using a 1000W Corsair before with my 6990+6970, and with 5 HDD, 19 fans, and 3 watercooling MCP655 pumps.


----------



## krazyatom

Man... those temperatures with water coolings are so sexy.
Looks like 6990 will be my best option after all. I was reading some gtx 590 owner's thread and found out that single gtx 590 requires 1000watts PSU and they overheats.
I have no plan to go water cooling, so going to unbox my 6990.


----------



## toX0rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Man... those temperatures with water coolings are so sexy.
Looks like 6990 will be my best option after all. I was reading some gtx 590 owner's thread and *found out that single gtx 590 requires 1000watts PSU *and they overheats.
I have no plan to go water cooling, so going to unbox my 6990.


not really, a 590 takes up to 50 Watts more than a 6990.
Even a 700Watt PSU would be enough for my system.


----------



## jummies

I'm thinking about eventually watercooling my set up, but I would like to get a 6990 before then... does anyone have any opinions about the fan volume during gaming sessions?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jummies*


I'm thinking about eventually watercooling my set up, but I would like to get a 6990 before then... does anyone have any opinions about the fan volume during gaming sessions?


Well its not silent when you put a load on it, But for me it's not much louder then my 5770 Tri-fire I had before. If your looking quiet card this is not it! But with 2 6970's in 1 card its not going to be quiet







1 problem I see is your 800D, There's no where for the front exhaust to go but to dump into the case. That will not help temps, And fan noise. Just something to think about


----------



## krazyatom

I previously had gtx 480 and fan noise wasn't bothering me at all. How's 6990 compared to gtx 480?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jummies*


I'm thinking about eventually watercooling my set up, but I would like to get a 6990 before then... does anyone have any opinions about the fan volume during gaming sessions?


Don't you wear good headphones while gaming?


----------



## ezveedub

OK, finally stopped being lazy and decided to install my EK waterblock today. Gonna hook it up later on and see how she performs.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Looks like 6990 will be my best option after all. I was reading some gtx 590 owner's thread and found out that single gtx 590 requires 1000watts PSU and they overheats.
I have no plan to go water cooling, so going to unbox my 6990.


The 590 and the 6990 are really similar in power consumption. But if you watercool the 6990 and raise your voltage to 1.25v and your clocks over 1000, then the 6990 will probably comsume more power then the 590. But for both, a 1000w PSU will be more then enough.

The 590 problem is not overheating. They have a bad/cheap VRMs design, and so are limited in the overclocking headroom they have because of that. The culprit is the VRMs, not the heat. The 590 stock cooler is pretty good and doing a good job. But since the VRMs are so weak, Nvidia are implementing drastic limits in the drivers to avoid an ''accident''.

The 590 drivers are right now really problematic to deal with. The owner that was able to OC the 590 (watercool) a bit, had to tweak the cards for 6 hours! before getting some results... fighting for hours and hours against Nvidia OCP limits implemented at the drivers level.









And I'm sure he won't stay there 24/7.









With the 6990, all this takes 15 minutes to do. AUSUM switch, install Afterburner, raise your voltage, find stable OC. No throttling to fight with.










Don't believe me? Here's the proof, straight from the horse's mouth. And he did all that, 6 hours, just for me. So much love. I'm blushing.









*''It took me six hours, patience and a bunch of temperature sensors for me*, so I did give a crap, I just didn't do it stupid like Sweclockers or W1zzard at TPU =). I hit every 10 MHz, and I actually stopped at 822 to try out 3dMark11. I also have a max temp of about 45c, so its not as scary as someone on air. *On top of it, Levesque was nearby, so that should shut him up for about the GTXs 590 for a.... minute*.''

Is it really worth it? Buying a card and fighting 6 hours with it just because you want to OC it a little bit? Where's the fun in that? I prefer gaming for 6 hours instead.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Don't you wear good headphones while gaming?










I don't like headphones, I use my logitech system for real sound


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


The 590 and the 6990 are really similar in power consumption. But if you watercool the 6990 and raise your voltage to 1.25v and your clocks over 1000, then the 6990 will probably comsume more power then the 590. But for both, a 1000w PSU will be more then enough.

The 590 problem is not overheating. They have a bad/cheap VRMs design, and so are limited in the overclocking headroom they have because of that. The culprit is the VRMs, not the heat. The 590 stock cooler is pretty good and doing a good job. But since the VRMs are so weak, Nvidia are implementing drastic limits in the drivers to avoid an ''accident''.

The 590 drivers are right now really problematic to deal with. The owner that was able to OC the 590 (watercool) a bit, had to tweak the cards for 6 hours! before getting some results... fighting for hours and hours against Nvidia OCP limits implemented at the drivers level.









And I'm sure he won't stay there 24/7.









With the 6990, all this takes 15 minutes to do. AUSUM switch, install Afterburner, raise your voltage, find stable OC. No throttling to fight with.











Oh ic. Do you think it's ok to overclock with air? I don't have any water cooling plan. I was thinking that maybe gtx 580 3gb version might be a better choice for my single dell u3011. What do you think?


----------



## jummies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Well its not silent when you put a load on it, But for me it's not much louder then my 5770 Tri-fire I had before. If your looking quiet card this is not it! But with 2 6970's in 1 card its not going to be quiet







1 problem I see is your 800D, There's no where for the front exhaust to go but to dump into the case. That will not help temps, And fan noise. Just something to think about











Lol ya 800d isn't the best for airflow but I took up 3x 5.25 bays and put one of my antec 902 drivebays with fan in there to improve the air intake







.

Levesque, you have a point about me using headphone but sometimes I just have the speakers running lol


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Oh ic. Do you think it's ok to overclock with air? I don't have any water cooling plan. I was thinking that maybe gtx 580 3gb version might be a better choice for my single dell u3011. What do you think?


For the price the 6990 will be more powerful then a 3gb 580. Im still trying to overclock on air but my card seems unstable when I get up to 950-965/1350 even with the fan at 50%


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


For the price the 6990 will be more powerful then a 3gb 580. Im still trying to overclock on air but my card seems unstable when I get up to 950-965/1350 even with the fan at 50%










Any reason that 6990s are hard to overclock with air?
I heard 6950/6970 overclocks like champs.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Any reason that 6990s are hard to overclock with air?
I heard 6950/6970 overclocks like champs.


Heat, The 6970's fan only has to cool 1 gpu. The 6990 has 1 6970 fan trying to cool 2 6970's. It makes sense when you think about it. It just can't keep up with crazy overclocking.

If you turn the fan up to 100% it can get 1000 on the core but your ear's will bleed


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Any reason that 6990s are hard to overclock with air?
I heard 6950/6970 overclocks like champs.


The 6990 is not hard to OC on air, it just simply runs hot. This is not a 6990 specific issue, but all twin GPU cards will run into this. They mainly work best with watercooled blocks, not air cooled.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Heat, The 6970's fan only has to cool 1 gpu. The 6990 has 1 6970 fan trying to cool 2 6970's. It makes sense when you think about it. It just can't keep up with crazy overclocking.

If you turn the fan up to 100% it can get 1000 on the core but your ear's will bleed











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


The 6990 is not hard to OC on air, it just simply runs hot. This is not a 6990 specific issue, but all twin GPU cards will run into this. They mainly work best with watercooled blocks, not air cooled.


Looks like I need to get a aftermarket 6990 cooling!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Looks like I need to get a aftermarket 6990 cooling!


Theres only water right now


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Looks like I need to get a aftermarket 6990 cooling!


Not sure if anything air cooled is out there yet. Everything is watercooled based right now.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Theres only water right now










Yes, but it won't be long. stock clock should be fast enough for me.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Not sure if anything air cooled is out there yet. Everything is watercooled based right now.


How is the EK block working for you? I'm heading to Microcenter today to get that second triple rad before I start this whole project.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


How is the EK block working for you? I'm heading to Microcenter today to get that second triple rad before I start this whole project.


I finished the install and everything went OK during the build. I'm going to install it shortly into my loop now to see how it performs and to make sure everything is fine.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


that sounds right


Not really, these are at default settings. A person before did the same test and got about 2200.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Not really, these are at default settings. A person before did the same test and got about 2200.


I think the 2200 was with a overclock. I get around 1900 @ 880/1250


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I think the 2200 was with a overclock. I get around 1900 @ 880/1250


Does that mean it's working now..? There's still the Afterburner problem and i'm stuttering in lots of games.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4sunn24*


Does that mean it's working now..? There's still the Afterburner problem and i'm stuttering in lots of games.


Thats hard for me to say. I don't have any problems in any games with my 6990. You could always RMA it and see if the new card is the same way. If its the same way them you might have a motherboard problem.

The 3rd gpu is just my 9800gt.


----------



## 4sunn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13245932*
> Thats hard for me to say. I don't have any problems in any games with my 6990. You could always RMA it and see if the new card is the same way. If its the same way them you might have a motherboard problem.
> 
> The 3rd gpu is just my 9800gt.


So yours doesn't say "11.4 Catalyst" either under the drivers...how about when you select the other core?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13246389*
> So yours doesn't say "11.4 Catalyst" either under the drivers...how about when you select the other core?


Here you go


----------



## 4sunn24

Lol neither of yours have them but one of mine does..weird.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4sunn24;13246625*
> Lol neither of yours have them but one of mine does..weird.


GPU 1 has the catalyst version (11.4) and GPU 2 has the driver version. In the past it was the same with my HD5970 and the same still when I upgraded to quadfire HD5970, in every release I've used of AB 1.6.0 -2.2.0 beta 2 it's always been the same that GPU1 shows the Catalyst version, and GPU2 shows the driver version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom;13243624*
> Any reason that 6990s are hard to overclock with air?
> I heard 6950/6970 overclocks like champs.


Mine wasnt hard to OC at all. Using Kombustor multi-GPU I took it straight to 1000mhz core/1550mhz memory @ 1.26v(I backed down to 1500mhz on the memory because thats the sweet spot for my card). All on air.... I think case airflow and wire management plays a huge part in GPU cooling, especially for dual-GPU cards on air.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13241188*
> Yes. Here's mine to compare. Try raising your cores speed by lowering your memory speed to 1375 instead to get better results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be running Quad-Fire soon, and will post more results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don,t forget that those are synthetic benchmarks optimized for Nvidia, so don't sweat over those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try someting more ''real'' like Metro 2033 benchmarks to see real world gaming results. AMD cards are shining with those.


Cheers bro for posting those.

Do know of a ref 6970 bios that lets me get over 1000 core? Mine is limited to 950.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13246704*
> GPU 1 has the catalyst version (11.4) and GPU 2 has the driver version. In the past it was the same with my HD5970 and the same still when I upgraded to quadfire HD5970, in every release I've used of AB 1.6.0 -2.2.0 beta 2 it's always been the same that GPU1 shows the Catalyst version, and GPU2 shows the driver version.
> 
> Mine wasnt hard to OC at all. Using Kombustor multi-GPU I took it straight to 1000mhz core/1550mhz memory @ 1.26v(I backed down to 1500mhz on the memory because thats the sweet spot for my card). All on air.... I think case airflow and wire management plays a huge part in GPU cooling, especially for dual-GPU cards on air.


You know what I do remember it having 11.4 in AB, But its not there anymore







What was your fan set to?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13246808*
> You know what I do remember it having 11.4 in AB, But its not there anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your fan set to?


I made a custom profile so I dont have to worry with it... and increased the polling interval to cut out some of the excess overhead. I have it set to go to 100% at 70c, but it's never exceeded 64c (60c forces it to 80%) under load.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13246822*
> I made a custom profile so I dont have to worry with it... and increased the polling interval to cut out some of the excess overhead. I have it set to go to 100% at 70c, but it's never exceeded 64c (60c forces it to 80%) under load.


You must have a really good card







I turned my fan up to 80% and I was hitting 81c on core 1 and it started to artifact at 1000/1250 at 1.25v. I did see that my core1 vreg got to 87.5c, And core 2 vreg got up to 91.5c in 1 min. I don't know how you did it


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13247022*
> You must have a really good card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turned my fan up to 80% and I was hitting 81c on core 1 and it started to artifact at 1000/1250 at 1.25v. I did see that my core1 vreg got to 87.5c, And core 2 vreg got up to 91.5c in 1 min. I don't know how you did it


It's probably a combination of the card and all the space in my case (MountainMods Ascension). The 12x 97 cfm fans probably help too, though I keep them at 60% mostly.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


It shouldnt really make a difference, but you have the latest Ati Catalyst Application Profiles installed right?


yes all the latest of everything.

Afterburner reads both gpu temps (45, 41 is the average under load) correctly, but useage, Afterburner says GPU 2 0% and CCC says GPU 2 250Mhz core clock (idle clock) ??????

GPU 1 reads normal....


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


yes all the latest of everything.

Afterburner reads both gpu temps (45, 41 is the average under load) correctly, but useage, Afterburner says GPU 2 0% and CCC says GPU 2 250Mhz core clock (idle clock) ??????

GPU 1 reads normal....


Afterburner is screwed up. It mixes up my 6990 & 6970 GPUs.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

thought so. thanks.


----------



## jonnyquest

Hey, I noticed that allot of 6990 owners also have another card dedicated to physx. I heard some things like the 6990 doesn't have physx or something should I also get one and whats the benefit of getting one?
Thanks


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


Hey, I noticed that allot of 6990 owners also have another card dedicated to physx. I heard some things like the 6990 doesn't have physx or something should I also get one and whats the benefit of getting one?
Thanks


There isn't really. PhysX is an Nvidia technology, but very, very few games support it.


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


There isn't really. PhysX is an Nvidia technology, but very, very few games support it.


so it's only helpful in very few instances? Ok I think I get it now I thought it helped in anything physics wise but I guess only few applications really use it.
Thanks


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Do know of a ref 6970 bios that lets me get over 1000 core? Mine is limited to 950.


Really easy to do.







My XFX 6970 maximum CCC values were at 950/1400 lol, so I just followed the instructions here, and now CCC max values are at 1200/2000:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=141858

Don't forget to put all your cards at default by clicking ''default'' for every cards on CCC overdrive page. Put the 6970 back at default clocks, then start RacerX program.

Then just put the right values for the 6970: lower limit 500/1375 stock 880/1375 and 250/150, put the new CCC max value you want (anything will do, like 1200/2000), then merge the registry key.

Reboot. Voila! Higher CCC max values.









And +rep Levesque for the useful info.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

who cares about phsyx, AMD have stream


----------



## Levesque

For those that want to try editing/flashing their BIOS, my guide was here for those interested. Since I'm often receiving PM about it, here it is:

http://www.overclock.net/13034600-post601.html

OP. You should start putting some links in the first post of the thread. Like how to edit/flash BIOS, and how to use RacerX to raise your maximum CCC values.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


For those that want to try editing/flashing their BIOS, my guide was here for those interested. Since I'm often receiving PM about it, here it is:

http://www.overclock.net/13034600-post601.html

OP. You should start putting some links in the first post of the thread. Like how to edit/flash BIOS, and how to use RacerX to raise your maximum CCC values.


I assume you mean the 6990's BIOS, why do you need to flash the BIOS on a card that u can either use the switch to OC or use afterburner/CCC to turn up volts and clocks?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Im running eyefinity 5860 x 1080, a 6990 and 6970,

Currently my PCI slots are at 8x8, would it be worth it getting a new mobo with 16x16 PCI slots? would the difference be noticable with Eyefinity?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

+ Rep Levvy Baby, first dirty Vantage run at 1000/1500 Tri! Smashed 50k!



And heres some quick Heaven 2.5 runs


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

getting some random blue screens lately,

0x0000000A, 0xA0000001, 0x0000001A .. anyone having these? anything to do with ATI drivers?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


+ Rep Levvy Baby, first dirty Vantage run at 1000/1500 Tri! Smashed 50k!



And heres a quick Heaven 2.5 run, normal tessellation




Great results! Push it more, and don't forget to go post those results in the benchmarks section of OCN (just under the graphic crads section).

You're lucky. My XFX 6970 is a POS and stuck at 1010/1375.







Would like to go at 1500 memory.







Lucky you.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Great results! Push it more, and don't forget to go post those results in the benchmarks section of OCN (just under the graphic crads section).

You're lucky. My XFX 6970 is a POS and stuck at 1010/1375.







Would like to go at 1500 memory.







Lucky you.










Cheers man, I had XFX 5870 card before it didn't clock well either, so I decided to stick with Sapphire this time round.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


I assume you mean the 6990's BIOS, why do you need to flash the BIOS on a card that u can either use the switch to OC or use afterburner/CCC to turn up volts and clocks?


I hate Afterburner, and I hate using a software when it can easily be done in hardware. More reliable to me.









Personnal taste also. But AB is always giving problems, even with latest beta version. I get crash with Tri-Fire when ULPS is enable, PowerTune settings resetting to 0 for no reason, etc. And I like what ULPS is doing, so I don't like to disable it.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Levesque, Im running eyefinity 5860 x 1080, a 6990 and 6970,

Currently my PCI slots are at 8x8, would it be worth it getting a new mobo with 16x16 PCI slots? would the difference be noticable with Eyefinity?

Also with temps, I get max 49 degrees GPU 1 and about max 44 degrees GPU 2 degrees temp underload stressed in furmark, is this good? never seen it go over 50 even on high OCs.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Currently my PCI slots are at 8x8, would it be worth it getting a new mobo with 16x16 PCI slots? would the difference be noticable with Eyefinity?


No. Not worth it. I can't find it right now, but there was a review 1 or 2 weeks ago with the 6990 at 16x, 8x and 4x, and the differences were so small, it's not worth it. Maybe 1-2% difference in fps. So 99 vs 100 fps. Is it worth the cost and troubles?









Look at my result with the Maximus P67 at 8x 8x. No problems there.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Also with temps, I get max 49 degrees GPU 1 and about max 44 degrees GPU 2 degrees temp underload stressed in furmark, is this good? never seen it go over 50 even on high OCs.


Those temps are perfect. Don't even think about them anymore.







Mine are lower a bit (around 40-42 celsius under load), but my room temp (ambiant) = 20 celsius, and 1 use 3 triple 120 rads to keep those temps.

What voltage are you using? Even at 1.25v, my temps were the same.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


No. Not worth it. I can't find it right now, but there was a review 1 or 2 weeks ago with the 6990 at 16x, 8x and 4x, and the differences were so small, it's not worth it. *Maybe 1-2% difference in fps*. So 99 vs 100 fps. Is it worth the cost and troubles?










Really? even at 5860 x 1080?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Those temps are perfect. Don't even think about them anymore.







Mine are lower a bit (around 40-42 celsius under load), but my room temp (ambiant) = 20 celsius, and 1 use 3 triple 120 rads to keep those temps.

What voltage are you using? Even at 1.25v, my temps were the same.










Cool, I think im at 1.2 V


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

NM, just read a review of 8x8 vs 16x16 in eyefinity, less than 6% difference.

i.e 47.5 FPS opposed to 50 FPS. Nowhere near worth the upgrade.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


NM, just read a review of 8x8 vs 16x16 in eyefinity, less than 6% difference.

i.e 47.5 FPS opposed to 50 FPS. Nowhere near worth the upgrade.


Screw it! I'm going x16x16







. Look, a while 6% increase







, LOL!!









No but, seriously, I'm wondering since the FPS is not affected as much between x8x8 and x16x16, is there any other effects we're not seeing from FPS alone. I'm wondering if micro-stutter will occur more on x8 Crossfire than X16 Crossfire


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Screw it! I'm going x16x16







. Look, a while 6% increase







, LOL!!









No but, seriously, I'm wondering since the FPS is not affected as much between x8x8 and x16x16, is there any other effects we're not seeing from FPS alone. I'm wondering if micro-stutter will occur more on x8 Crossfire than X16 Crossfire


in some eyefinity tests 8x8 was faster than 16x16 (crossfire)


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Well, 1050 core is a no go for me. Will freeze and driver stops responding.

1020/1375 went through fine tho. Quite a bit of a drop in score when dropping the memory from 1500 back to stock however.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13258443*
> Well, 1050 core is a no go for me. Will freeze and driver stops responding.
> 
> 1020/1375 went through fine tho. Quite a bit of a drop in score when dropping the memory from 1500 back to stock however.


Did you try to raise your memory, starting with 1020 on the core? Raise your memory speed slowly, until you see a decrease in your benchmark scores. This will tell you you've reached memory error-correction territory.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Did a few more runs today, I think the memory tops out at 1500. Pushing the core past 1000 didn't give me the best results either. Best score so far was at 1000/1500.







This last run was at 1020/1450


----------



## HiLuckyB

I really hope my 6990 will overclock better on water, Because I can't get any stable overclocks with it on air







Even 960/1350 on stock volts is unstable sometime's even with the fan @50%


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I really hope my 6990 will overclock better on water, Because I can't get any stable overclocks with it on air







Even 960/1350 on stock volts is unstable sometime's even with the fan @50%










I guarantee it will oc better on water. You will see 1000/1450 easy.


----------



## broken pixel

My card is dead : ( worked fine a couple days ago I get back home from out of town. Load up BFBC2 and once I spawn in my screen would go black but I could here sound still. I tried other games and the same thing, black screen. Reloaded the drivers, re images my drive. Now I can't even get the card to post. I tried my old 8800 ultra and it posted and booted up.

So sad : (


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


My card is dead : ( worked fine a couple days ago I get back home from out of town. Load up BFBC2 and once I spawn in my screen would go black but I could here sound still. I tried other games and the same thing, black screen. Reloaded the drivers, re images my drive. Now I can't even get the card to post. I tried my old 8800 ultra and it posted and booted up.

So sad : (


Sorry to hear that. but i wouldnt say its your card straight away. try everything before you RMA your card.

Does anyone get blue screens when they overclock their 6990 at random? i get 0x0000001 and ...00A1, never seen them before though.. could it be that our drivers are still a bit buggy?


----------



## broken pixel

It's my PSU I wiggled the main power connected to my board and I posted. Need to try my back up PSU its 900 watts will that be enough?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


It's my PSU I wiggled the main power contended to my board and I posted. Need to try my back up PSU its 900 watts will that be enough?


thats enough for two 6990s.


----------



## broken pixel

running 2 pumps 2 120 mm monster fans 2 slim 120mm fans i7 clocked at 4.2, 3 SSD drives. Was thinking of a new powersupply, help me decide.

My choices here
http://www.microcenter.com/search/se...prt=NewProduct


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

the corsair HX 850 would be enough for your system and one 6990. If you plan on getting another graphics card then go for an Antec or Corsair 1000w.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


running 2 pumps 2 120 mm monster fans 2 slim 120mm fans i7 clocked at 4.2, 3 SSD drives. Was thinking of a new powersupply, help me decide.


I was running on my HX1000: *19* X 120mm fans, 3 MCP655 water pumps, 6990+6970, 2 SSD + 3 HDD.









So I think 1000W is more then enough. Probably 850w would be enough for your system.


----------



## ezveedub

I'd say go with a 1200w PSU, like the Corsair AX-1200. I just got mine and the build quality and connectors are top notch. I prefer the single 12v rail of the Corsair because with high draw components, you don't have to worry about tripping the OCP circuit. My brother-in-law ran into this issue with his RocketFish 1000 (trust me, he's knows it not the best PSU, or even close, but it works) and had to switch his cables around to spread the power draw onto two 12v rails. The Antecs are like this with multiple 12v rails.

If you do go with a 1000 watt PSU, then skip the Corsair model. It was not rated as well as Antec. Thing is, the Antec 1000 & 1200 are so close in price, it's hard not to buy the 1200. I went through this browsing though MicroCenter two weeks ago. I pulled the trigger on the Corsair AX1200, but at NewEgg when it was on sale for like $255 last week


----------



## cq842000

I have the Antec TPQ 1200, and the Antec TPQ 1000, both are decent but the 1200 is definitely the better PSU, and I ran two HD5970s @ 1050/1250 + i7 980X @ 4.7ghz + 12x 96cfm 120mm LED fans + two Swiftech MCP 655b pumps, and everything else including 12gb DDR3 2000 on the Antec TPQ 1200 before I got an auxiliary PSU, and I can say wihout hesitation that the 1200 watt never even flinched, so I'm sure you would have no problem with it. I have the Non-OC version but it's still top spec with 38A per PCIe rail...exactly what two HD6990s would crave for overclocking.

BTW...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13263964*
> Sorry to hear that. but i wouldnt say its your card straight away. try everything before you RMA your card.
> 
> Does anyone get blue screens when they overclock their 6990 at random? i get 0x0000001 and ...00A1, never seen them before though.. could it be that our drivers are still a bit buggy?


You might like this link... BSOD code list for overclockers


----------



## broken pixel

What is a good way to test my PSU without using a volt/ ohm meter? or should I test it using the volt/ ohm meter?


----------



## cq842000

To test your PSU, a Kill-a-watt is a good start if you mean to test and/or measure it's performance idle, under load, or overloaded. If you mean to test it's reliability...general troubleshooting should suffice. I go with an "if it's not broken, dont fix it" philosophy myself, and only attack problems when they appear. I know I've exceeded the specs that this PSU was designed for, yet it held fine until I could pick up another PSU to balance the load better. By the way, you may find this link informative... PSU Calculator


----------



## krazyatom

Does anybody have problem with microshuttering?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom;13267492*
> Does anybody have problem with microshuttering?


Actually I did have a small amount on the stock clocks/voltage (830/1250-1.12v). However, a good OC on the cpu resolved most of it.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom;13267492*
> Does anybody have problem with microshuttering?


Not here. Smooth like better. I just finished Metro 2033 and now playing Stalker COP Complete every settings maxed-out, no problems.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13266852*
> What is a good way to test my PSU without using a volt/ ohm meter? or should I test it using the volt/ ohm meter?


Buy an Antec 1200 or Corsair 1200, and forget about it. Those 2 PSU are monsters.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13267720*
> Buy an Antec 1200 or Corsair 1200, and forget about it. Those 2 PSU are monsters.


Agreed...


----------



## broken pixel

I tested with my ABS 900 watt power supply and still got the black screen during BFBC2 after about 5 min of game play. The last test with my 1200 watt power supply after fresh 11.4 preview drivers and CAPs 5 profile lasted 2 maps before it black screened me. Last resort is to format and fresh install, bah!


----------



## Levesque

There is a known bug between the latest Punkbuster and AMD card... Could it be simply that?


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13268310*
> There is a known bug between the latest Punkbuster and AMD card... Could it be simply that?


Who knows but this is driving me insane.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13267974*
> I tested with my ABS 900 watt power supply and still got the black screen during BFBC2 after about 5 min of game play. The last test with my 1200 watt power supply after fresh 11.4 preview drivers and CAPs 5 profile lasted 2 maps before it black screened me. Last resort is to format and fresh install, bah!


If you run Unigine Heaven benchmark, does it do the the same black screen? Just running it alone without benchmarking loads up the video card.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13267974*
> I tested with my ABS 900 watt power supply and still got the black screen during BFBC2 after about 5 min of game play. The last test with my 1200 watt power supply after fresh 11.4 preview drivers and CAPs 5 profile lasted 2 maps before it black screened me. Last resort is to format and fresh install, bah!


Is that while playing Multiplayer? Or Single player?

Multiplayer has known issues with Punkbuster + AMD cards making numerous problems (Such as Crash to Desktop, black screen, PC lock ups...) with BFBC2.

It's nothing to do with your PC.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13268361*
> If you run Unigine Heaven benchmark, does it do the the same black screen? Just running it alone without benchmarking loads up the video card.


I'm running Mark11 right now and it seems to be running fine.
Nope just blanked out on me.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13268463*
> I'm running Mark11 right now and it seems to be running fine.
> Nope just blanked out on me.


Try Unigine. My brother-in-law's 6990 would trip his PSU OCP on test 21 everytime.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13268361*
> If you run Unigine Heaven benchmark, does it do the the same black screen? Just running it alone without benchmarking loads up the video card.


Testing now with Heavan @ CPU default clocks.


----------



## broken pixel

Unigine demo completed one round with my i7 running default clock speed.
Benchmarking Heavan and blanked out around test number 4.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13268764*
> Unigine demo completed one round with my i7 running default clock speed.
> Benchmarking Heavan and blanked out around test number 4.


Sounds like you PSU is not keeping up. I checked on that PSU you have in your Sig. It supposedly has six 12v rails @ 24Amp each. Make sure you are supplying the 6990 with connectors on two or more rails. If your PSU does not have the 8 Pin connectors, use Y adapters that connect from two 4pin Molex connectors to single 8pin PCIe connector and attach them to four of your 12v PSU line rails to split the draw across the PSU.


----------



## broken pixel

I'm reformatting right now. It has two rails that have the extra pin to attach to the molex. I tested with both power supply's running the ABS 900 watt one now.

Might just get anoter power supply before I RMA to be sure.

Thanks for all the help peeps : )


----------



## Levesque

The 6990 needs MOOOAAAAR GIGAWATTS!


----------



## broken pixel

Dear computer God please let it be my PSU : )
Going to Microcenter.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13269444*
> Dear computer God please let it be my PSU : )
> Going to Microcenter.


Go get an AX850


----------



## broken pixel

Thinking AX1200 they don't have the AX850 in stock.


----------



## Alex132

Normally I would say you're wasting your money with an overkill PSU but what the hay just get it


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Get the AX 1200, the PSU is the heart of your PC and your expensive components rely on it. I would never skimp on a PSU.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Get the AX 1200, the PSU is the heart of your PC and your expensive components rely on it. I would never skimp on a PSU.


Thats why any good 850w unit would do, but if he can't find one just get the AX1200


----------



## cq842000

Ultimately it is your decision on which power supply, me personally knowing that I would be going for the high end cards and that I would overclock them, I looked for the highest quality PSU I could find that had more than enough amperage on the rails (25A is strongly advised as the bare minimum for the HD6990) as pretty much all the competitive PSUs can easily deliver the defacto standard of 375 watts (2x 8pin= 300+ 1x PCIe slot= 75 watts) but not so many can handle the extra out of spec load that the OC mode overclocked HD6990 can demand (possibly hitting a threshold of 450 watts or more under load). It all depends on the design quality of the PSU. The AX 1200 boasts 1x 12v rail @ 100.4 A, where as the Antec TPQ 1200 delivers 6x 12v rails @ 38 A a piece... 228A total combined. Either way, both PSUs are ample for the job and too many would argue that they indeed are overkill. I actually need the 1200w for my rig, plus an auxiliary.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Thinking AX1200 they don't have the AX850 in stock.


Yep. Listen to Doc Brown. *1.2*1 GIGAWATTS!... same numbers: *1.2* kwatts = 1200 watts PSU.









Doc has seen it in the future!







(too much wine at supper tonight...)


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Yep. Listen to Doc Brown. *1.2*1 GIGAWATTS!... same numbers: *1.2* kwatts = 1200 watts PSU.









Doc has seen it in the future!







(too much wine at supper tonight...)


Lol! Installing AX1200. A very nice unit.

I hope it fixes my issue.


----------



## broken pixel

Combined test, come on load!

P8609 all default clocks i7 930 in slow mode. 
Heaven 1810

After I swapped out the PSU she seems to be running stable now. 
: )

Someone earlier said there was nothing wrong with my computer, bah!
: )

Yay! AX1200, so far. . .


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Combined test, come on load!

P8609 all default clocks i7 930 in slow mode. 
Heaven 1810

After I swapped out the PSU she seems to be running stable now. 
: )

Someone earlier said there was nothing wrong with my computer, bah!
: )

Yay! AX1200, so far. . .


Just run Heaven and 3Dmark11 a few times. You need to load and unload the system with 3D programs to see how stable it runs. And yes, the AX-1200 is a nice PSU. Cables and build are very good.


----------



## newpc

anyone have problems with the active display port for their 3rd monitor on the 6990?

think mine just crapped itself. stop working completely. was giving me problems last night and today, doesnt work at all.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newpc*


anyone have problems with the active display port for their 3rd monitor on the 6990?

think mine just crapped itself. stop working completely. was giving me problems last night and today, doesnt work at all.


No problems so far with mine. Im sure you can get Sapphire to send you a new one


----------



## Levesque

Brokenpixel and others having problem with *BBC2* black-out/crash/freeze, have you read this:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/996785-solution-workaround-battlefield-bad-company-2-a.html

It's really a problem with Punkbuster.


----------



## CULLEN

If you've get a golden power supply, eg. Seasonic, what is the minimum you can get away with. The system would only have one SSD and nothing overclocked.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13276418*
> Brokenpixel and others having problem with *BBC2* black-out/crash/freeze, have you read this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/996785-solution-workaround-battlefield-bad-company-2-a.html
> 
> It's really a problem with Punkbuster.


Thanks for the link

My problem was power supply issue not just PB.

PSU problem seems to be fixed.
I will test BFBC2 when I get off work.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13276792*
> My problem was power supply issue not just PB.
> PSU problem seems to be fixed.


Cool then.









I once had a bad pin in a PCIe cable and it took me hours to find the problem. Who would think of that? Brand new PSU from Enermax, and there wad a bad PCIe cable. Sigh.

Annoying s*it like that happens sometimes.


----------



## broken pixel

Never again will I pick an unknown branding for my PSU, even with a decent review.

I am very happy with the Corsair AX1200 PSU.
The cables are completely modular the unit is lite, quiet and the cables
bend nicely.

A++


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CULLEN;13276491*
> If you've get a golden power supply, eg. Seasonic, what is the minimum you can get away with. The system would only have one SSD and nothing overclocked.


A 750 watt will do. I have the old PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Made by Seasonic) and it runs my OCed & watercooled system with a 6990 so far.

Although 750watt is minimum required, I would go for a solid 850-1000watt PSU, IF, you're going to OC your 6990 along with other components. You will need solid clean power, not peak, to get stability.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13276886*
> Never again will I pick an unknown branding for my PSU, even with a decent review.
> 
> I am very happy with the Corsair AX1200 PSU.
> The cables are completely modular the unit is lite, quiet and the cables
> bend nicely.
> 
> A++


Good news to hear!! Now your ready for your second 6990!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13277280*
> Good news to hear!! Now your ready for your second 6990!


That! +1









Or a 6970 to go Tri-Fire.


----------



## cq842000

Glad you got it squared away man, congrats on your new PSU...


----------



## JMCB

I'm a little disappointed with my 6990. It's a champ of a card, but it seems like everything that 5870 CF excelled at it does better, and everything it didn't only does marginally better. I'll probably buy a 6970 to crossfire with it when they go down in price.

Running the VisionTek 6990 at 5760x1080.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


I'm a little disappointed with my 6990. It's a champ of a card, but it seems like everything that 5870 CF excelled at it does better, and everything it didn't only does marginally better. I'll probably buy a 6970 to crossfire with it when they go down in price.

Running the VisionTek 6990 at 5760x1080.


I would urge you to consider holding onto your reservations until the next version of the Mjolnir drivers (currently 11.4 preview) as I suspect good performance increases. The card is brand new, so new in fact that it doesnt even have an official WHQL certified driver release yet.


----------



## Somedude168

I actually have a 6990 and a 6970 in transit. From the looks of it in this thread it's a decently popular combo. Am I going to be okay with the 2 cards stock cooled or am I going to be forced to put them under water


----------



## HiLuckyB

Its sounds like the official 11.4 should be out tomorrow, And a new CAP







http://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreator


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somedude168*


I actually have a 6990 and a 6970 in transit. From the looks of it in this thread it's a decently popular combo. Am I going to be okay with the 2 cards stock cooled or am I going to be forced to put them under water










How much fan nose can you take








Can your motherboard have a space between the 6990 amd 6970?


----------



## Somedude168

Fan Noise Idc about as long as my cards aren't burning, I'll be happy. Don't really have cash for water blocks etc right now. It's gonna be a p67 deluxe board.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somedude168*


Fan Noise Idc about as long as my cards aren't burning, I'll be happy. Don't really have cash for water blocks etc right now. It's gonna be a p67 deluxe board.


The fan can keep heat down, But it will get LOUD if there right next to each other.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


I would urge you to consider holding onto your reservations until the next version of the Mjolnir drivers (currently 11.4 preview) as I suspect good performance increases. The card is brand new, so new in fact that it doesnt even have an official WHQL certified driver release yet.


Yep. Exactly. The 6990 is still running on beta drivers.

So be patient a bit.

Look at the mess Nvidia are doing with the 590 drivers.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somedude168;13283554*
> I actually have a 6990 and a 6970 in transit. From the looks of it in this thread it's a decently popular combo. Am I going to be okay with the 2 cards stock cooled or am I going to be forced to put them under water


They will be fine on stock cooling. If you dont care about noise.

The max temp my top card in the case reached when I had them stock cooled was 92. This was under complete stress and OC. & very loud.

Koolance are currently sending me a new block for the 6970, once they do itll be back in there.


----------



## pujo

count me in fellas

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/964626-rmad-my-5970-what-expect-3.html


----------



## ttoadd.nz

^ Welcome to the Club! Mind you, owners haven't been updated for a while...

Can't wait to see what the 11.4 official drivers bring.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pujo;13288963*
> count me in fellas
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/964626-rmad-my-5970-what-expect-3.html


Welcome to the Club! Fastest single card on the planet!


----------



## scubamp

Ok guys, I will go back through the pages and updated the owners list this evening, sorry for the delay!!!


----------



## ezveedub

11.4 official driver's are out with 11.3 CAP5 on ATI site


----------



## broken pixel

Yay! & Yay!


----------



## HiLuckyB

I don't see any difference with the 11.4 official







Afterburner shows the same driver version.


----------



## broken pixel

Have u checked with GPUz?


----------



## Levesque

I think 11.4 WHQL and 11.4 preview from april 5th are the same, but just ''signed'' from Microsoft..

So that's normal.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


Have u checked with GPUz?


Yea I running the newest, But there is no real boost in games that I have seen yet







The only thing i noticed is CCC opens alittle faster


----------



## broken pixel

Ah! I was hoping for some more driver tweaking from the devs : )


----------



## HiLuckyB

I was hoping too








There still might be a new CAP today, But we will see


----------



## Levesque

I think we will get 11.5 or 11.6 preview drivers soon.


----------



## HiLuckyB

11.4 CAP1 Is now out







http://www.rage3d.com/cap/


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13295156*
> I think we will get 11.5 or 11.6 preview drivers soon.


I'm pretty excited about 11.5, or whichever driver turns out to be Mjolnir II.


----------



## scubamp

ok guys, updated the owners list. lemme know if i forgot anyone, sorting through 130 pages of threads it may be possible


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;13297714*
> ok guys, updated the owners list. lemme know if i forgot anyone, sorting through 130 pages of threads it may be possible


I'm not on the list add me please : )


----------



## scubamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13298483*
> I'm not on the list add me please : )


look closer...number 17


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubamp;13299583*
> look closer...number 17


Doh! : )


----------



## JMCB

What program is everyone using to control fan profiles?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


What program is everyone using to control fan profiles?


I leave my fan on auto, But I think most people use MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


What program is everyone using to control fan profiles?


I use MSI Afterburner.

Here is a sample fan profile:


----------



## broken pixel

H20 no fan, Yay!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I tried out the 11.4 Official drivers today. Got a bit of an increase in performance it seems.


Here is 11.4 Beta


----------



## ArcticZero

Guys, I have a problem.

Forced AA doesn't seem to be working for me at all. If the game has an in-game slider for AA, then it works (e.g. Crysis/Warhead). But if I have to use CCC or RadeonPro to force it, then it doesn't work.

I've tested this with several games such as NFS:HP and Oblivion, thinking that maybe the AA quality just wasn't as good as the 5970's. However GPU usage is exactly the same no matter what amount of AA I force, meaning it's not being applied.

What gives? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

r the official drivers just 11.4? i cant find any 6990 option in the drop down menus just 6XXX?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13304619*
> r the official drivers just 11.4? i cant find any 6990 option in the drop down menus just 6XXX?


Use the 6XXX option. The 6990 is not separated from the drivers menu anymore, only the 67XX I believe.


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys.

6990+6970 Tri-Fire BEATING 580 Tri-SLI for 500$ LESS! Everyone needs to read this. Too funny. Nvidia fanboys will RAGE!









3 GPUs against 3 GPUs... and AMD is winning.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/04/28/nvidia_geforce_3way_sli_radeon_trifire_review


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13308062*
> Hey guys.
> 
> 6990+6970 Tri-Fire BEATING 580 Tri-SLI for 500$ LESS! Everyone needs to read this. Too funny. Nvidia fanboys will RAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 GPUs against 3 GPUs... and AMD is winning.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/04/28/nvidia_geforce_3way_sli_radeon_trifire_review


Thats great to see! Now they can't say its 3 GPU's vs 2, Because its still better and cheaper with the 6990/6970 Tri-Fire


----------



## Levesque

Yep. 3 GPUs against 3 GPUs. I was right all along.









500$ less, less power-hungry, higher performance. MAJOR win for AMD.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Hey guys.

6990+6970 Tri-Fire BEATING 580 Tri-SLI for 500$ LESS! Everyone needs to read this. Too funny. Nvidia fanboys will RAGE!









3 GPUs against 3 GPUs... and AMD is winning.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...trifire_review


Nice to see more variety, and less bias, while being pro-consumer all in stride. I have a feeling that this will be a sore spot for a while. Also, what were the specs of their test setup? I'm probably missing where they list them.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Nice to see more variety, and less bias, while being pro-consumer all in stride.


I really like HardOCP reviews. They are not like the typical reviews on ''Paid'' sites like HardwareCanucks, Anand, Bit-tech, etc...

Why do you think Anand are holding back the SLI vs Crossfire scaling part 2 review?

I think their results with 11.4 are probably like those on HardOCP, but Nvidia are paying alot of $ to Anand, so... they are holding those results back.









HardOCP are also one of the few testing multi-screens set-ups. Tired of those 1080p reviews we can read everywhere. Those high-end cards are for high-end set-ups.

11.4 drivers are a great improvement for AMD cards, and that latest HardOCP review is just proving that fact. AMD is totally owning Nvidia right now, even in 3 GPUs config.









500$ less. 200W less. Come on. That's pure raping.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Yep. 3 GPUs against 3 GPUs. I was right all along.









500$ less, less power-hungry, higher performance. MAJOR win for AMD.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Nice to see more variety, and less bias, while being pro-consumer all in stride. I have a feeling that this will be a sore spot for a while. Also, what were the specs of their test setup? I'm probably missing where they list them.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I really like HardOCP reviews. They are not like the typical reviews on ''Paid'' sites like HardwareCanucks, Anand, Bit-tech, etc...

Why do you think Anand are holding back the SLI vs Crossfire scaling part 2 review?

I think their results with 11.4 are probably like those on HardOCP, but Nvidia are paying alot of $ to Anand, so... they are holding those results back.









HardOCP are also one of the few testing multi-screens set-ups. Tired of those 1080p reviews we can read everywhere. Those high-end cards are for high-end set-ups.

11.4 drivers are a great improvement for AMD cards, and that latest HardOCP review is just proving that fact. AMD is totally owning Nvidia right now, even in 3 GPUs config.









500$ less. 200W less. Come on. That's pure raping.










Glad to see AMD pull out a win. I was just asking what specifications they used for their test system out of curiosity, because you and I both know that any deficiency will be called out by competitors in the other camp...


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Very good read! Thanks for posting. This just goes to show the potential of this GPU combo, I have ZERO regrets buying these cards


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Glad to see AMD pull out a win. I was just asking what specifications they used for their test system out of curiosity, because you and I both know that any deficiency will be called out by competitors in the other camp...


You can see there system here http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/..._card_review/2

There only using a i7 920 @3.6







And in the test they where using the 6990 in the 830/1250 mode


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You can see there system here http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/..._card_review/2

There only using a i7 920 @3.6







And in the test they where using the 6990 in the 830/1250 mode










Ahh thank you... I must have gotten the condensed summary version.


----------



## Levesque

QUUAADD-FIRE BABY!


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*


Guys, I have a problem.

Forced AA doesn't seem to be working for me at all. If the game has an in-game slider for AA, then it works (e.g. Crysis/Warhead). But if I have to use CCC or RadeonPro to force it, then it doesn't work.

I've tested this with several games such as NFS:HP and Oblivion, thinking that maybe the AA quality just wasn't as good as the 5970's. However GPU usage is exactly the same no matter what amount of AA I force, meaning it's not being applied.

What gives? Anyone else experience this?










I guess nobody's interested in helping anymore. :|


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*


I guess nobody's interested in helping anymore. :|


Would that I could my friend, I just havent had this issue....yet.


----------



## p1mp1s

Whats up guys, im new to the forum and also new to the ATI club, i just ordered 2 XFX 6990s, i had a dual gtx 580 sli setup. From what i have read here in the forum this is the right choice vs the GTX 590 sli, i was wondering if any of you guys can help me out, i have an EK waterblock setup in my motherboard, and i want to add a waterblock setup to my cards, the thing is that i dont have any idea of what accesories im supposed to buy besides the 2 waterblocks, in this link http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss308/xaviercasas/ you can see the pictures of my system, thanks everyone


----------



## derickwm

Welcome to OCN. Nice rig bro! I like the red. To add the two 6990s to your loop, you would need the two EK waterblocks as you stated, then I would recommend getting a triple 120mm rad of some sort. The RX360 would be good. With an 800D you can mount it with a push/pull setup on the top of the case.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p1mp1s*


Whats up guys, im new to the forum and also new to the ATI club, i just ordered 2 XFX 6990s, i had a dual gtx 580 sli setup. From what i have read here in the forum this is the right choice vs the GTX 590 sli, i was wondering if any of you guys can help me out, i have an EK waterblock setup in my motherboard, and i want to add a waterblock setup to my cards, the thing is that i dont have any idea of what accesories im supposed to buy besides the 2 waterblocks, in this link http://s586.photobucket.com/albums/ss308/xaviercasas/ you can see the pictures of my system, thanks everyone


If you use two 6990 EK waterblocks, then you want also the F-Link connectors and a EK dual SLI bridge in parallel. You need the F-Link for ATI 58XX cards. I'm posting pics shortly of what I just assembled.


----------



## ezveedub

My new EK 6990 + 6970 Nickel blocks with EK SLI dual 3 slot parallel bridge. Going to install this in my system now.


----------



## derickwm

Your epeen has grown sir


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


My new EK 6990 + 6970 Nickel blocks with EK SLI dual 3 slot parallel bridge. Going to install this in my system now.










Wow that looks sweet, can you help me out with a list including tubing, etc??? to be honest i dont have any idea on what exactly i need, and since im from mexico the best thing is to order everything in 1 package, its a nightmare when mexican customs get the packages, they take too long.


----------



## jonnyquest

I'm also buying my first water cooling kit I'm getting the Rasa RX360 here's the link
Rasa RX750 http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-75...t-pr-4780.html
6990 water block http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...kelAcetal.html
silver kill coil http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...oir_Strip.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/82..._UV_Green.html
If your going with this kit get different tubing I heard the one in the kit discolors in a few months


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


I'm also buying my first water cooling kit I'm getting the Rasa RX360 here's the link
Rasa RX750 http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-Rasa-75...t-pr-4780.html
6990 water block http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12...kelAcetal.html
silver kill coil http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11...oir_Strip.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/82..._UV_Green.html
If your going with this kit get different tubing I heard the one in the kit discolors in a few months


Well since i already have an EK waterblock kit, i rather stick with this brand and use everything i have already, i dont know if i need a bigger radiator or a bigger reservoir, there are some pictures in the link i posted


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p1mp1s*


Well since i already have an EK waterblock kit, i rather stick with this brand and use everything i have already, i dont know if i need a bigger radiator or a bigger reservoir, there are some pictures in the link i posted


I can't tell in the pics, What kind of rads are you running? What kind of temps are you getting now without the cards in the loop? You might need more rad to keep everything cool.


----------



## jonnyquest

Hey HiLuckyB in your sig the 9800GT card for physX does that really help having a dedicated card for physX? I asked before and been told no but I want to ask someone who has it.
Thanks


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13315870*
> Hey HiLuckyB in your sig the 9800GT card for physX does that really help having a dedicated card for physX? I asked before and been told no but I want to ask someone who has it.
> Thanks


Its more of something to play with. There's not many games that use it, Just Mafia II, Metro 2033, Batman Arkham Asylum, Dark Void, Cryostasis, And Mirrors Edge. It also give's us AMD guy's a nice CPU score jump in 3DMark Vantage, Because the physX is pushed on the cpu. To most people its not really worth it, Unless they start adding it to more new games.


----------



## derickwm

My bitcoin mining cooling xD









Any ideas for improvement? Obviously adding more fans. Where would be best? It's staying around 80C right now @930Mhz. Both GPU's 99% usage for the past 15 hours.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13316089*
> My bitcoin mining cooling xD
> 
> Any ideas for improvement? Obviously adding more fans. Where would be best? It's staying around 80C right now @930Mhz. Both GPU's 99% usage for the past 15 hours.


Your going to have to wait for aftermarket air coolers, Or step up to water







There's nothing but water cooling right now


----------



## derickwm

Water is coming. I just meant to circulate the cold air I'm pulling in from the window.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13316159*
> Water is coming. I just meant to circulate the cold air I'm pulling in from the window.


Is your room that hot? On water you won't see more then 55c on the GPU with a BIG overclock on 1.25v. As long as you have fans in the case you should be fine


----------



## derickwm

I just can't afford a water setup currently. Have to get some stuff sold and such. The card just gets hot. It's running at full 99% usage 24/7. I just am trying to temporarily cool them down until I can get them wet. And yes my room gets hot. I live on a mostly male floor (50 out of 70...definitely lacking in bewbs) of my dorm hall and a good portion of us play League of Legends in my room.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13316343*
> I just can't afford a water setup currently. Have to get some stuff sold and such. The card just gets hot. It's running at full 99% usage 24/7. I just am trying to temporarily cool them down until I can get them wet. And yes my room gets hot. I live on a mostly male floor (50 out of 70...definitely lacking in bewbs) of my dorm hall and a good portion of us play League of Legends in my room.


I can understand with the stock air cooler, She can get hot







The 800D just isn't a great air cooling case







Just hang in there watercooling will change everything


----------



## krazyatom

hey guys,

My msi 6990 has this buzzing sounds and it's really annoying. Is this normal?
Whenever I play games, it buzzzzz. It's sounds like electric shaver. It's definitely not a fan noise, because when I alt tab out of the game, it won't buzz. It buzz whenver I get back to games. I used to have gtx 480, so temperature is much lower than gtx 480.


----------



## ArcticZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero;13313659*
> Guys, I have a problem.
> 
> Forced AA doesn't seem to be working for me at all. If the game has an in-game slider for AA, then it works (e.g. Crysis/Warhead). But if I have to use CCC or RadeonPro to force it, then it doesn't work.
> 
> I've tested this with several games such as NFS:HP and Oblivion, thinking that maybe the AA quality just wasn't as good as the 5970's. However GPU usage is exactly the same no matter what amount of AA I force, meaning it's not being applied.
> 
> What gives? Anyone else experience this?


On a side note, just tried it with CS:S now, for which AA and AF have always been working for me with the in-game slider. And nope, no matter what setting I have it on, I don't get any AA or AF.

This guy seems to be having the same issue:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=343466

Can anyone please try doing an image quality comparison test (with screenshots), to see if AA is indeed working as it should? If anyone still has CS:S, that would be the easiest comparison IMO.

Just look at the chain link fences on the edges of the de_nuke map at an angle.

I do hope anyone here can be helpful enough to perform said tests on their 6990. Thank you, and much appreciated.


----------



## krazyatom

I just googled and seems like this buzzing thing is very common. This buzzing is very annoying


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom;13317154*
> I just googled and seems like this buzzing thing is very common. This buzzing is very annoying


It's the most likely the capacitors on your video card or PSU. Mine would buzz mainly when benchmarking or loading Crysis, but not during gaming. You most likely need to increase your PSU wattage, as I just completed the waterblock install on both of my cards just now with a Corsair AX-1200, and the noise is now mainly gone. I had a 750 watt PSU with just the 6990, and it was noisy.


----------



## Levesque

My first bench. Not enough hours in 1 day.









i7 2600K at 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 Quad-Fire P16359 but GPU 22452!!!!!


----------



## Levesque

The highest 3D Mark 11 GPU score for 2 X 590 is 19000, and I get 22452. Look at the GPU score.

Hehehe.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13318753*
> The highest 3D Mark 11 GPU score for 2 X 590 is 19000, and I get 22452. Look at the GPU score.
> 
> Hehehe.


Wait for it, soon I'll give your scores a run for their money. Great job getting everything set up by the way....


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13318998*
> Wait for it, soon I'll give your scores a run for their money. Great job getting everything set up by the way....


Cool! The more AMD set-ups we have beating Nvidia, the more people will open their eyes.









I had some small ''problems'' though, but nothing really complicated. So I will explain it, if it happens to someone else, they will be able to try that ''trick''.









My 2nd 6970 is a Powercolor, with higher clock speeds and CCC max values then my XFX 6970. So I saved my PowerColor BIOS, change the voltage with RBE, and tried to flash my XFX 6970 with the Powercolor BIOS. Even with the -f value (forcing flash), I was always getting an error message, even after multiple reboots.









So I just moved my BIOS switch on my XFX, and reboot, then shut down the copmuter again, put the switch in the initial position again, reboot, flash BIOS, and it worked. LOL! Don't know why, but it did the trick.

So now my XFX is a Powercolor card, with higher default speeds and higher CCC values.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13319039*
> Cool! The more AMD set-ups we have beating Nvidia, the more people will open their eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some small ''problems'' though, but nothing really complicated. So I will explain it, if it happens to someone else, they will be able to try that ''trick''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd 6970 is a Powercolor, with higher clock speeds and CCC max values then my XFX 6970. So I saved my PowerColor BIOS, change the voltage with RBE, and tried to flash my XFX 6970 with the Powercolor BIOS. Even with the -f value (forcing flash), I was always getting an error message, even after multiple reboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just moved my BIOS switch on my XFX, and reboot, then shut down the copmuter again, put the switch in the initial position again, reboot, flash BIOS, and it worked. LOL! Don't know why, but it did the trick.
> 
> So now my XFX is a Powercolor card, with higher default speeds and higher CCC values.


Sweet man, hopefully by sticking to Sapphire and getting two 6990s, I'll have less problems with the bios. From my experience flashing older cards (4870x2, HD5970) the -unlockrom command was the most useful. I already racked up a tiny bt of experience with my current 6990 and so far I've found that it has problems when increasing the CCC limit of the memory, or increasing by a magnitude the CCC limit of the core. Not sure if this issue is with the card, the driver, or RBE itself.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13319039*
> Cool! The more AMD set-ups we have beating Nvidia, the more people will open their eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some small ''problems'' though, but nothing really complicated. So I will explain it, if it happens to someone else, they will be able to try that ''trick''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd 6970 is a Powercolor, with higher clock speeds and CCC max values then my XFX 6970. So I saved my PowerColor BIOS, change the voltage with RBE, and tried to flash my XFX 6970 with the Powercolor BIOS. Even with the -f value (forcing flash), I was always getting an error message, even after multiple reboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just moved my BIOS switch on my XFX, and reboot, then shut down the copmuter again, put the switch in the initial position again, reboot, flash BIOS, and it worked. LOL! Don't know why, but it did the trick.
> 
> So now my XFX is a Powercolor card, with higher default speeds and higher CCC values.


What's the base clock for the PowerColor 6970 you have? I'm using a Sapphire 6970 with my HIS 6990. I couldn't get a reference HIS 6970 to match with my 6990







so I had to switch brands.


----------



## Levesque

My PowerColor stock speed is 925/1425, with a CCC limit of 1200/2000, while my XFX (LOL!) limit was at 950/1450.

XFX limit was pretty stupid. XFX 6990 limit = 1200/2000, but XFX 6970, to be used with the 6990, max limit is 950/1450. LOL. Sigh.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcticZero;13317151*
> On a side note, just tried it with CS:S now, for which AA and AF have always been working for me with the in-game slider. And nope, no matter what setting I have it on, I don't get any AA or AF.
> 
> This guy seems to be having the same issue:
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=343466
> 
> Can anyone please try doing an image quality comparison test (with screenshots), to see if AA is indeed working as it should? If anyone still has CS:S, that would be the easiest comparison IMO.
> 
> Just look at the chain link fences on the edges of the de_nuke map at an angle.
> 
> I do hope anyone here can be helpful enough to perform said tests on their 6990. Thank you, and much appreciated.


I can already confirm with CS:S Beta that AA is working properly.


----------



## Levesque

I just look around, and the best 3D Mark Vantage *GPU score* for 580 Quad-SLI are around 58000-59000. So I'm up there with my results of 58000... but for 600$ less.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


My PowerColor stock speed is 925/1425, with a CCC limit of 1200/2000, while my XFX (LOL!) limit was at 950/1450.

XFX limit was pretty stupid. XFX 6990 limit = 1200/2000, but XFX 6970, to be used with the 6990, max limit is 950/1450. LOL. Sigh.


Is that XFX 6970 reference V2? XFX I'd known to strip the good parts off the original designs.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13320163*
> Is that XFX 6970 reference V2? XFX I'd known to strip the good parts off the original designs.


No. It's a V1.

I even sent a ticket to XFX asking them why the strange differences beteen the max clocks on the 6990 vs 6970, since you can use them together.

The answer was: ''yes, you are right! Strange.... We willl look into that''.









But since it took me 5 minutes to fix it, I don't really care. But it's stupid IMHO.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13319697*
> I just look around, and the best 3D Mark Vantage *GPU score* for 580 Quad-SLI are around 58000-59000. So I'm up there with my results of 58000... but for 600$ less.


Has any site done a comparison with 2 6990s vs 1 6990 and 2 6970s?


----------



## armartins

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...trifire_review no one posted yet... look at this. Kickin' ass at 830Mhz vs the might 3-way SLI with NO VRAM limitation scenarios, just WOW! Now someone can tell me how far can I go with 3 6950 @6970 with blocks in terms of core clock and memory? How **** are the VRMs at 6950? Imagine if it is possible to run then with full shaders at 1000 core 1400 men.... that would be the biggest bang for the buck ever.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *armartins*


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...trifire_review no one posted yet... look at this. Kickin' ass at 830Mhz vs the might 3-way SLI with NO VRAM limitation scenarios, just WOW!


Yes, we know. Just look a couple of pages ago.









BTW, I've seen you asked for a comparison with 2 X 590 vs Quad-Fire in the 590 thread, so since I can't post in there (the grumpy 590 police is watching me!), here's me results.

Don't look at old benchmarks with old drivers on paid sites, please. My results are fresh from this morning, and with the latest 11.4 drivers.

And I use a P67 motherboard with the ''slower'' (lol) PCIe lanes, so if you compare with 990x/980x chips, just look at the *GPU scores *only, and not the overall scores and CPU scores.









So with my 24/7 settings (not suicidal runs...).









i7 2600K @ 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 @ 1000/1375 P16359 *GPU 22452*.










GPU score *58682*


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13320819*
> Has any site done a comparison with 2 6990s vs 1 6990 and 2 6970s?


I don't think so. You could always ask HardOCP.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Nice scores dude! ^^^^ I'm very envious of your quad gpu setup


----------



## HiLuckyB

It seem the official 11.4 drivers seem to be a little more stable when overclocking my 6990









*980/1375 1.2v Stock air cooler*









*3dmark 11 - P10033* - It would be alittle bit higher but my 9800GT makes my motherboard run at x8







- http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1111361
*3DMark Vantage - P38945* - 9800GT @715/1790/1000 - http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3122879
*3DMark Vantage - H29684* - http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3122905


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*


Nice scores dude! ^^^^ I'm very envious of your quad gpu setup










Thank you.







But your 5970 is still faster then the Nvidia 580. Imagine.


----------



## maur0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I just look around, and the best 3D Mark Vantage *GPU score * for 580 Quad-SLI are around 58000-59000. So I'm up there with my results of 58000... but for 600$ less.










Gratz!

Not quite up to 580 quad, but very good.


----------



## Levesque

LOL. Sure. Suicidal LN2 runs. So useful. You have to change the LN every 5 minutes while gaming. Sigh. Everyone is using a 990x at 6.4 Ghz 24/7, we all know that.

I'm talking about 24/7 settings. Post some 24/7 results instead.

So go away, please. Useless post from a fanboy.


----------



## LookOut

The Old 980x Intel Core i7 Extreme runs still fine









My Score:


----------



## Levesque

Those 580 owners are on a rampage. But it's normal, 1325$ of cards beating their 2000$ 580 Quad-SLI set-up. Ouch.

And a 1000$ 980x/990 barely keeping up against a 300$ i7 2600K. I would rage also.









So 3000$ against 1625$, and they are all proud of it. A couple of FPS in games. Funny.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Guys, do like 590 owners. Report those trolls.

Those 580 owners are on a rampage. But it's normal, 1325$ of card beating their 2000$ set-up. LOL!

And a 1000$ 980x/990 barely keeping up against a 300$ i7 2600K. I would rage also.









So 3000$ against 1625$, and they are all proud of it. A couple of FPS in games. Funny.











Why would you suggest that Lev, when they have a right to be in a public forum just as much as you and I? Come on man, lighten up a little bit. Be it AMD or be it Nvidia, healthy competition isn't mutually exclusive, nor should it be. If this is indeed a private thread where posting requires a prestigious commendation or personal citation, then perhaps it should have a password or say as much...


----------



## xGTx

hey guys, and can you do quadfire with one 6990+2 6970s?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Why would you suggest that Lev, when they have a right to be in a public forum just as much as you and I? Come on man, lighten up a little bit. Be it AMD or be it Nvidia, healthy competition isn't mutually exclusive, nor should it be. If this is indeed a private thread where posting requires a prestigious commendation or personal citation, then perhaps it should have a password or say as much...


Ok ok. I edited my post. But after beeing ''reported'' so many times for simply posting in the 590 threads, I'm on the edge.









But that stupid post about a 990x at 6.4 made me
















I'm talking about 24/7 settings, and about a 1600$ set-up (CPU + GPUs), and they bring a 1000$ CPU + 2000$ of GPUs to ''compete''. Sigh.

LN2 and suicidal runs are not 24/7 settings. And yes those 1000$ 980/990 are doing better in synthetic benchmarks, but in real gaming conditions, we all now the 300$ i7 2600K can go head-to-head with those no problems.

But. I'm feeling better now.









And knowing those Nvidia fanboys, they will flood the 6990 owners thread with countless synthetic benchmarks run. It will not stop. They can't stop. My results are frustrating them, so they are raging.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Competition is supposed to be GOOD for the consumer


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGTx*


hey guys, and can you do quadfire with one 6990+2 6970s?


Yes, Thats what Levesque is running


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Ok ok. But that stupid post about a 990x at 6.4 made me
















I'm talking about 24/7 settings, and about a 1600$ set-up (CPU + GPUs), and they bring a 1000$ CPU + 2000$ of GPUs to ''compete''. Sigh.

LN2 and suicidal runs are not 24/7 settings. And yes those 1000$ 980/990 are doing better in synthetic benchmarks, but in real gaming conditions, we all now the 300$ i7 2600K can go head-to-head with those no problems.

But. I'm feeling better now.









And knowing those Nvidia fanboys, they will flood the 6990 owners thread with countless synthetic benchmarks run. It will not stop. They can't stop. My results are frustrating them, so they are raging.


Hey understandable, but there is no need in fanning the flames when the poster only offered a result to imply competency from another GPU brand and even complimented your score while he was at it. Alot of this fanboi crap could altogether be avoided if only one party would be more mature than the only and let it ride. Knowing that I'm about to be a quadfire owner for the fourth time, and having seen that screenshot and the scores therein, I am not phased in the least bit. First it's a different tier of cooling being used, it is a suicide run, and it is a mark that I can shoot for if nothing else. Healthy competition does not include insulting your competitor or advising users to report him as a troll, when he was merely... and politely responding to your score post.


----------



## Levesque

I'm not talking about the second one. I really like what those 980x can do. Those are crazy chips in synthetic benchmarks. Impressive when using 24/7 settings.

I'm talking only about the stupid 6.4 Ghz post.

But do you think I could post my results in the 590 thread like they just did? They would all report me and calling me trolls, fanboys, etc. I'm even receiving hainous PMs with personnal attacks! Imagine! And for stupid graphic cards! It's really getting crazy...

But you are right. Freedom of speech!


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I'm not talking about the second one. I really like what those 980x can do. Those are crazy chips in synthetic benchmarks. Impressive when using 24/7 settings.

I'm talking only about the stupid 6.4 Ghz post.

But do you think I could post my results in the 590 thread like they just did? They would all report me and calling me trolls, fanboys, etc. I'm even receiving hainous PMs with personnal attacks! Imagine! And for stupid graphic cards! It's really getting crazy...

But you are right. Freedom of speech!


Hey man, who is gonna be big enough (old enough/mature enough) to set the standard? I agree in so much as there is a non-practical tier of cooling being used. One day I'll go cascade and compete with that as well, but dont let it phase you... I dont think the poster meant it as an insult, just a call to compete. Besides, you know your scores were awesome, nobody not even they refuted that.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


It's the most likely the capacitors on your video card or PSU. Mine would buzz mainly when benchmarking or loading Crysis, but not during gaming. You most likely need to increase your PSU wattage, as I just completed the waterblock install on both of my cards just now with a Corsair AX-1200, and the noise is now mainly gone. I had a 750 watt PSU with just the 6990, and it was noisy.


So my seasonic 850watts is not enough for 6990 default clock? ugh!
I hear this buzzing when I am playing games and if I alt-tab to get out, only fan noise. It's like alt-tab buzz switch lol. I guess most of 6990 owners have PSU over 1000watts.


----------



## derickwm

Your psu should be fine... I only have a 680W psu powering my 6990. Both 8 pin slots being powered with an 8 to 6 pin adapter.


----------



## xGTx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Yes, Thats what Levesque is running










omg... and do you think dual + dual single would be better than dual dual?







I ask this since I've seen the 6990 overclocks practically the same


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


So my seasonic 850watts is not enough for 6990 default clock? ugh!
I hear this buzzing when I am playing games and if I alt-tab to get out, only fan noise. It's like alt-tab buzz switch lol. I guess most of 6990 owners have PSU over 1000watts.


A good 1000w can run a 6990/6970 Tri-fire. It sounds like your 850w is not putting out what it should be


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGTx*


omg... and do you think dual + dual single would be better than dual dual?







I ask this since I've seen the 6990 overclocks practically the same


From what I have seen the 6990 can overclock higher then a 6970 most of the time. But that is on water


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Your psu should be fine... I only have a 680W psu powering my 6990. Both 8 pin slots being powered with an 8 to 6 pin adapter.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


A good 1000w can run a 6990/6970 Tri-fire. It sounds like your 850w is not putting out what it should be










Well, I don't have any performance issue though.
I have 4 pci-e cables (2) 8 pin and (2) 6 pins. I currently used (2) 8 pins to connect my 6990.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Your psu should be fine... I only have a 680W psu powering my 6990. Both 8 pin slots being powered with an 8 to 6 pin adapter.


But your cpu is stock. I wouldn't try to overclock that CPU or GPU on that PSU


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Well, I don't have any performance issue though.
I have 4 pci-e cables (2) 8 pin and (2) 6 pins. I currently used (2) 8 pins to connect my 6990.


It could just be the card, Some are loud. My 6990 has alittle bit of that sound when running benchmarks, But not in games.


----------



## derickwm

You're pretty pro at double posting









CPU isn't OC'd. The 6990 is OC'd to 940Mhz currently, running at 100%, no issues.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


But your cpu is stock. I wouldn't try to overclock that CPU or GPU on that PSU











Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


It could just be the card, Some are loud. My 6990 has alittle bit of that sound when running benchmarks, But not in games.


my cpu is overclocked to 4ghz, so that's not enough?
6990 is currently at stock default.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


You're pretty pro at double posting









CPU isn't OC'd. The 6990 is OC'd to 940Mhz currently, running at 100%, no issues.


Im not double posting just answering different questions









That must be a good little PSU


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


my cpu is overclocked to 4ghz, so that's not enough?
6990 is currently at stock default.


That's not what I meant







Your 6990 just has loud capacitors. You could see if they will rma it for a new one if its really loud


----------



## krazyatom

Ok, I am going to overclock my 6990 before I try to get a replacement. Which msi afterburner is recommended? 2.1.0 or beta one beta 2.2.0?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


my cpu is overclocked to 4ghz, so that's not enough?
6990 is currently at stock default.


Your OC is fine. I just noticed that the noise went almost completely away when I installed a AX-1200 PSU. I added a 6970 also at the same time. both on waterblocks, but it's now quieter then with a single 6990 and 750watt PC Power & Cooling PSU. It could have been my PSU making the noise, but I'm not 100% sure.

One thing I don't like doing is running my PSU at the upper limit. The voltage load will make all types of noises from the PSU and video cards when benching or gaming. Most say its overkill, but I like running my systems at 50%-70% of my PSU wattage, not 90%+ of its rating.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Ok, I am going to overclock my 6990 before I try to get a replacement. Which msi afterburner is recommended? 2.1.0 or beta one beta 2.2.0?


Go for 2.2.0 beta 2 - http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=341585


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Ok, I am going to overclock my 6990 before I try to get a replacement. Which msi afterburner is recommended? 2.1.0 or beta one beta 2.2.0?


I used the beta 2.2.0. Try running OC it first before moving the voltage up to keep heat down if you're running air coling. So far on water, I gotten mine up to 1030/1450 @ 1.195


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Your OC is fine. I just noticed that the noise went almost completely away when I installed a AX-1200 PSU. I added a 6970 also at the same time. both on waterblocks, but it's now quieter then with a single 6990 and 750watt PC Power & Cooling PSU. It could have been my PSU making the noise, but I'm not 100% sure.

One thing I don't like doing is running my PSU at the upper limit. The voltage load will make all types of noises from the PSU and video cards when benching or gaming. Most say its overkill, but I like running my systems at 50%-70% of my PSU wattage, not 90%+ of its rating.


My computer is currently completed naked, so those buzzing is very noticeable lol.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Hey man, who is gonna be big enough (old enough/mature enough) to set the standard? I agree in so much as there is a non-practical tier of cooling being used.


You are the voice of reason.







You are right.

I remember 1 month ago when everyone was calling me a ''troll'' ''fanboy'' etc, because I was posting that 6990+6970 Tri-Fire was able to take 580 SLI... Then HardOCP review came along, confirming that what i was saying all along since the first day the 6990 came out was true, and that I was totally right.

And now we know a Tri-Fire 6990+6970 set-up can even take 580 Tri-SLI head-on!!!! And for 500$ less, 200W less. HardOCP just confirmed those facts with their latest reviews.

So who's the troll now?







They know who they are.

So back to our regular programming.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I used the beta 2.2.0. Try running OC it first before moving the voltage up to keep heat down if you're running air coling. So far on water, I gotten mine up to 1030/1450 @ 1.195


So what's safe to run with air? 950/1300?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


So what's safe to run with air? 950/1300?


Should be fine. I think 980/1330 @ 1.190 or 1.195 is good, but move the OC up first, then when or if it locks up, move up the voltage. You need to find the lower end voltage limit that it can run at.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


So what's safe to run with air? 950/1300?


You will have to watch your temp's to see what your max on air. Anything over the 880/1250 the temp's really start to jump up fast, Unless your fine with running your fan @50% +


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Should be fine. I think 980/1330 @ 1.190 or 1.195 is good, but move the OC up first, then when or if it locks up, move up the voltage. You need to find the lower end voltage limit that it can run at.


Hmm... it's not fair you got water block! lol
anyway, should I do 100% air when testing my OC?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


My computer is currently completed naked, so those buzzing is very noticeable lol.


Just as a FYI, a lot of cards buzz when loaded, so its not specific to the 6990. My brother-in-laws GTX470s squealed when running Furmark or heavy loaded games or apps. I've noticed Unigine Heaven bench makes any card I use make noise when exiting the app for some reason.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


Hmm... it's not fair you got water block! lol
anyway, should I do 100% air when testing my OC?


I always test my cards on air and observe temps and performance BEFORE I add waterblocks. The GPU and VRegs are what you need to watch the temps on. VRegs more so with waterblocks, because they get the hottest when OCing with waterblocks.

You can set a fan profile to be more aggressive at lower temps instead of 100% fan speed. It's gonna be loud at 100%


----------



## krazyatom

I scored 1447 from kombuster (kmark benchmark) preset: etreme with 900/1300.
Should I try 1000/1300?

Btw, didn't hear any buzzing when I was running this. Weird.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


I scored 1447 from kombuster (kmark benchmark) preset: etreme with 900/1300.
Should I try 1000/1300?

Btw, didn't hear any buzzing when I was running this. Weird.


Work your way up slowly, Don't just go from 900 to 1000


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Work your way up slowly, Don't just go from 900 to 1000










ok, 950 lol


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyatom*


I scored 1447 from kombuster (kmark benchmark) preset: etreme with 900/1300.
Should I try 1000/1300?

Btw, didn't hear any buzzing when I was running this. Weird.


Kumbustor? I don't think it loads both GPUs last time I tried it. Furmark will if you have the CAP files loaded. Plus those apps only load the card to observe temps. You need to run Heaven or 3Dmark11 to get solid OC performance results under different 3D effects. Turn on extreme Tessellation setting in Heaven with all settings maxed and watch your card choke, LOL


----------



## MusicalPulse

Is my bios2 switch working right? GPU-Z recognizes the new 880Mhz, but CCC and Afterburner says 830. Also, my Unigine score only went from 1464 to 1472, and min. fps of 22.8 to 19.1, avg. fps was the same.

So when I startup my computer right now, gpu-z shows 880, 880. I then use CCC, which shows 830, 830 (or should I use AB) to overclock to about 920. gpu-z shows 920, 880.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


Is my bios2 switch working right? GPU-Z recognizes the new 880Mhz, but CCC and Afterburner says 830. Also, my Unigine score only went from 1464 to 1472, and min. fps of 22.8 to 19.1, avg. fps was the same.

So when I startup my computer right now, gpu-z shows 880, 880. I then use CCC, which shows 830, 830 (or should I use AB) to overclock to about 920. gpu-z shows 920, 880.


Bios2 is 830Mhz/1250 setting. Bios1 is 880Mhz setting. In CCC, depress Default to get the 880 setting to take affect. You can also slide over the memory to 1375 if it doesn't change.

For OC, I use AfterBurner, not CCC. Make sure you're using Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 2


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Cool! The more AMD set-ups we have beating Nvidia, the more people will open their eyes.









I had some small ''problems'' though, but nothing really complicated. So I will explain it, if it happens to someone else, they will be able to try that ''trick''.









My 2nd 6970 is a Powercolor, with higher clock speeds and CCC max values then my XFX 6970. So I saved my PowerColor BIOS, change the voltage with RBE, and tried to flash my XFX 6970 with the Powercolor BIOS. Even with the -f value (forcing flash), I was always getting an error message, even after multiple reboots.









So I just moved my BIOS switch on my XFX, and reboot, then shut down the copmuter again, put the switch in the initial position again, reboot, flash BIOS, and it worked. LOL! Don't know why, but it did the trick.

So now my XFX is a Powercolor card, with higher default speeds and higher CCC values.










I just checked my Sapphire 6970 and its limits are 950/1450. My 6990 is 1200/1500. Going to look into "flashing" the 6970 first to see how high I can go.


----------



## ezveedub

So far, running my cards at 950/1450

3Dmark Vantage 37329
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3123877
3Dmark11 12990
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1113408


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13324818*
> Bios2 is 830Mhz/1250 setting. Bios1 is 880Mhz setting. In CCC, depress Default to get the 880 setting to take affect. You can also slide over the memory to 1375 if it doesn't change.
> 
> For OC, I use AfterBurner, not CCC. Make sure you're using Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 2


Where is the "depress default"? GPU-Z reads 880 now on both, but AB still says 830.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse;13326633*
> Where is the "depress default"? GPU-Z reads 880 now on both, but AB still says 830.


He was just saying to push the defaults button. If you push the reset button in AB does it go to 880/1250?


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13326684*
> He was just saying to push the defaults button. If you push the reset button in AB does it go to 880/1250?


Yup, it does now thanks. Do you need to AB open for the OC to take effect? It goes away once I close it...and I can't have it open because it crashes if I play games with it on.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse;13326733*
> Yup, it does now thanks. Do you need to AB open for the OC to take effect? It goes away once I close it...and I can't have it open because it crashes if I play games with it on.


You leave it running in the background. Its a good way to keep an eye on temps. What is crashing? AB? Windows? Make sure you set the voltage to 1.175. Pushing the reset will put it at 1.120.


----------



## ezveedub

I ran CCC tonight. If you use CCC, set your GPU and memory setting where you want and make sure to slide powertune to +20% for both GPUs, then try running it in games or benchmarks. Afterburner works, but make user you're using 2.2.0 Beta 2. It good to use AB if you're on air cooling, since you can create a fan profile. With water-cooling, CCC works fine, at least for 950/1450 with 20% Powertune setting.


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13326757*
> You leave it running in the background. Its a good way to keep an eye on temps. What is crashing? AB? Windows? Make sure you set the voltage to 1.175. Pushing the reset will put it at 1.120.


Windows is crashing when I have either GPU-Z open or AB when I'm gaming/benching for some reason. So..I guess can't oc with that, I'll have to use CCC.

And what's a good program to use to test overclocks?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse;13327106*
> Windows is crashing when I have either GPU-Z open or AB when I'm gaming/benching for some reason. So..I guess can't oc with that, I'll have to use CCC.
> 
> And what's a good program to use to test overclocks?


3DMark11 and Unigine Heaven 2.5. If it passes those, you should be good to go.


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13327146*
> 3DMark11 and Unigine Heaven 2.5. If it passes those, you should be good to go.


Hmm...when I was ocing my 460s, I could basically run Heaven at almost any core clock I put lol. Furmark was the same, I couldn't even make it crash if I wanted to. It would crash on BC a lot though. And I don't have 3DMark11, and the free version does not work on my computer for some reason :/

What's a safe temp for the 6990 on air?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse;13327218*
> Hmm...when I was ocing my 460s, I could basically run Heaven at almost any core clock I put lol. Furmark was the same, I couldn't even make it crash if I wanted to. It would crash on BC a lot though. And I don't have 3DMark11, and the free version does not work on my computer for some reason :/
> 
> What's a safe temp for the 6990 on air?


With ATI cards, 80+ is not abnormal. If it crashes with a game, it's more software related. Load the 11.4 drivers with CAP profile software. You can stack them from what I have seen, but I'm not sure if it's recommended. Make sure your 6990 is running the same core/memory clocks also. That will cause instability if they are different.


----------



## MusicalPulse

Uhh whats the CAP profile? >.<
And is it safe to overvolt? If so, to what? Does it void warrantee/shorten life/etc? What can i expect to oc to?
If i get a waterblock, which site has the best? (I live in the US.)


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse;13327457*
> Uhh whats the CAP profile? >.<
> And is it safe to overvolt? If so, to what? Does it void warrantee/shorten life/etc? What can i expect to oc to?
> If i get a waterblock, which site has the best? (I live in the US.)


On the ATI driver site, there is a CAP profile below the drivers. Make sure you download and run this.

Warranty for your card relies on the Brand. Some void for removing the stock cooker, some don't. You have to check with them.

As for sites, FrozenCPU and Performance PCs should have waterblocks in stock as well as Aquatuning.us. The Koolance, EK and Aquacomputer waterblocks should be the ones to choose from IMO.


----------



## speedplz

Hey guys just a few questions got myself a asus 6990 with a koolance block all games seem to run sweet as with aa on everything maxed if i window the game seems to me the only game im able to play in fullscreen in crysis 2 im guessing this is just driver issues for crossfire as im getting 105 fps in fullscreen with heaven but i am a bit worried this is my 1st crossfire setup and also my 1st ati card am i in for a rough time guys? one of the big issues is when aa is on in full screen i get very werid marks all over my screen like the card can render the image.


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys! I just ordered 3 X 30'' LCD HP ZR30W! Should receive them this week.

Eyefinity baby!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13329187*
> Hey guys! I just ordered 3 X 30'' LCD HP ZR30W! Should receive them this week.
> 
> Eyefinity baby!


You found out if there's no problem with the CFX + 12 millon pixels?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13329187*
> Hey guys! I just ordered 3 X 30'' LCD HP ZR30W! Should receive them this week.
> 
> Eyefinity baby!


for that size id put them portrait. landscape would be too long.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13329192*
> You found out if there's no problem with the CFX + 12 millon pixels?


AMD are telling me there is no problem doing this, and that they did it in-house, and it was working fine. So I will know soon. If it's not working, I will return the screens.

But the only way to know is to try it.










For portrait vs landscape, I will try both. I have a gigantic working space, so I can use both config without any space problems.


----------



## ablearcher

hey.... the person who bought my HD6990 is reporting a buzzing noise under 3D load, aparently loud enough to overcome the fan, do any of you notice such an noise?









I thought vsync would of solved this, but he's still reporting the noise (just not as bad).


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13329794*
> hey.... the person who bought my HD6990 is reporting a buzzing noise under 3D load, aparently loud enough to overcome the fan, do any of you notice such an noise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought vsync would of solved this, but he's still reporting the noise (just not as bad).


It could be PSU related as mine had similar issues with my 750watt, but is way quieter now with an AX1200 PSU and a 6970 also. Since I have waterblocks, I can hear a lot more from my video cards than peeps with stock coolers, and mine is no where near loud or buzzy..


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedplz;13328136*
> Hey guys just a few questions got myself a asus 6990 with a koolance block all games seem to run sweet as with aa on everything maxed if i window the game seems to me the only game im able to play in fullscreen in crysis 2 im guessing this is just driver issues for crossfire as im getting 105 fps in fullscreen with heaven but i am a bit worried this is my 1st crossfire setup and also my 1st ati card am i in for a rough time guys? one of the big issues is when aa is on in full screen i get very werid marks all over my screen like the card can render the image.


Crossfire only works in full screen. If you window any game, it defaults to 1 GPU usage.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablearcher;13329794*
> hey.... the person who bought my HD6990 is reporting a buzzing noise under 3D load, aparently loud enough to overcome the fan, do any of you notice such an noise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought vsync would of solved this, but he's still reporting the noise (just not as bad).


6990s sound like DVD burners when under load. The capacitors are just big n loud. we already knew that though about the 6990. I doubt loud enough to be heard over 50% fan noise though...


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse;13327457*
> Uhh whats the CAP profile? >.<
> And is it safe to overvolt? If so, to what? Does it void warrantee/shorten life/etc? What can i expect to oc to?
> If i get a waterblock, which site has the best? (I live in the US.)


Not sure if anyone answered your question yet, but this is a small list of the better online retailers I've dealt with in order of overall quality, support, and shipping.

FrozenCPU

Performance PCs

Petra's Tech Shop


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


It could be PSU related as mine had similar issues with my 750watt, but is way quieter now with an AX1200 PSU and a 6970 also. Since I have waterblocks, I can hear a lot more from my video cards than peeps with stock coolers, and mine is no where near loud or buzzy..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


6990s sound like DVD burners when under load. The capacitors are just big n loud. we already knew that though about the 6990. I doubt loud enough to be heard over 50% fan noise though...


 ah, thank you







I guess I'll buy back that HD6990 and go trifire with my lonely HD6950 2GB









Thank you!!


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


hey.... the person who bought my HD6990 is reporting a buzzing noise under 3D load, aparently loud enough to overcome the fan, do any of you notice such an noise?









I thought vsync would of solved this, but he's still reporting the noise (just not as bad).










I would have them send a sound clip of there reported noise.
That is if they are giving you grief on the sale.

I noticed my XFX6990 made more noise running on a bad PSU.
Nothing loud a few chirps, peeps and normal capacitor charge discharge.

After I bought the AX1200 the noise is minimal. It must be the cleaner, more stable and constant power being supplied.

Yay! For quality PSUs


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *broken pixel*


I would have them send a sound clip of there reported noise.
That is if they are giving you grief on the sale.

I noticed my XFX6990 made more noise running on a bad PSU.
Nothing loud a few chirps, peeps and normal capacitor charge discharge.

After I bought the AX1200 the noise is minimal. It must be the cleaner, more stable and constant power being supplied.

Yay! For quality PSUs


ah, it's not a bad buyer







He actually wants to setup a RMA with Newegg to test a few things out, first,







. Thank you!!

EDIT: curses, I had 6990 posts before responding to this!!


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Not sure if anyone answered your question yet, but this is a small list of the better online retailers I've dealt with in order of overall quality, support, and shipping.

FrozenCPU

Performance PCs

Petra's Tech Shop


Thanks! Well, out of those ones on FrozenCPU, which one cools the best/most reliable? I've never done a wc loop before, so...


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


ah, it's not a bad buyer







He actually wants to setup a RMA with Newegg to test a few things out, first,







. Thank you!!

EDIT: curses, I had 6990 posts before responding to this!!










Ooo RMA with Newegg means Open Box possibly..me excited


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Ooo RMA with Newegg means Open Box possibly..me excited










You already got a 6990 deal!!!


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


Thanks! Well, out of those ones on FrozenCPU, which one cools the best/most reliable? I've never done a wc loop before, so...


Depends on what your bottom dollar is stuck at really. On the DL I wouldnt suggest the DangerDen block... it looks like it was cheaply made, and it isnt very clean looking in the machining department, in the description they claim that it's hand-lapped....I remember lapping my cpus and they didnt look anything like that. I already ordered two EK blocks, plus the rev 2 ek HF supreme for my CPU, they come highly recommended in my opinion. I've seen random people in these forums using the Koolance block and apparently the EK and Koolance block cool the same, which brings the choice down to aesthetics. I also think the Heatkiller GPUx3 hole edition waterblock looks awesome, but I have no experience with it, nor have I seen anything about it. All in all EK and Koolance are my recommendations. I'd personally stay away from the Danger Den block until they clean that sucker up, and give it a mirror polish.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


You already got a 6990 deal!!!










And one of my "always opened" tabs in Chrome is the open box 6990s. Constantly being refreshed







I will snag another!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


And one of my "always opened" tabs in Chrome is the open box 6990s. Constantly being refreshed







I will snag another!


Thought you said you were going to hate this card coming from the Nvidia camp???


----------



## Freakn

Has anyone comr from dual 6970's to 6990 + 6970 Tri-Fire??

Tring to decide which path to go, grab a second 6970 for AUD$339 or 6990 AUD$749

Would appreciate suggestions from people that have been down this path


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Has anyone comr from dual 6970's to 6990 + 6970 Tri-Fire??

Tring to decide which path to go, grab a second 6970 for AUD$339 or 6990 AUD$749

Would appreciate suggestions from people that have been down this path


Get a 2600K and ASUS P8P67 Pro. You will see a much better upgrade in FPS,
You will DEFINITALLY need a better CPU when going dual/tri/quad crossfire with the 69xx series


----------



## MusicalPulse

If a 460 is only 2 way SLI, can it run with the 6990 (because it kinda counts as 2.)


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


If a 460 is only 2 way SLI, can it run with the 6990 (because it kinda counts as 2.)


HUH?







460 and a 6990 in SLI?


----------



## MusicalPulse

Well I guess not SLI, but just for PhysX.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


Well I guess not SLI, but just for PhysX.


You sould be able to use it if you really want to


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


Well I guess not SLI, but just for PhysX.


No clue, but there is a thread on that.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Thought you said you were going to hate this card coming from the Nvidia camp???










Lol yep I won't deny that. I was quite skeptical coming back to AMD from nVidia. Now I'm quite happy though...although I am not enjoying the driver problems to much.

Plus mining with AMD cards are 100x than nVidia. Neeeeed moar power


----------



## MusicalPulse

But can my power handle both the 6990 and 460?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Lol yep I won't deny that. I was quite skeptical coming back to AMD from nVidia. Now I'm quite happy though...although I am not enjoying the driver problems to much.

Plus mining with AMD cards are 100x than nVidia. Neeeeed moar power










Are you still running that 6990 on the 680 PSU?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


But can my power handle both the 6990 and 460?


I would assume it can. I never used a dedicated PhysX card before


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


But can my power handle both the 6990 and 460?


You should be fine. PhysX cards don't pull that much power. I hope you know there's not many games that use PhysX. I only have one because I got a deal on my 9800GT, And I wanted to try it out


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You should be fine. PhysX cards don't pull that much power. I hope you know there's not many games that use PhysX. I only have one because I got a deal on my 9800GT, And I wanted to try it out










Maybe I could use it for mining then?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*


Maybe I could use it for mining then?


If you like playing the games that have PhysX it is nice to have PhysX card


----------



## MusicalPulse

Ran Unigine at 950/1250. 1175 which is the normal bios1 core voltage. Max temp was 65ish, 80% fan speed. Got 1594, with the settings from the official Heaven benchmark thread. ...Should I keep bumping up the core or should I just move on to memory now?


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Get a 2600K and ASUS P8P67 Pro. You will see a much better upgrade in FPS,
You will DEFINITALLY need a better CPU when going dual/tri/quad crossfire with the 69xx series


I've got a 1090T inbound already and will upgrade my PSU but more wondering if 6990/6970 tri os that mudh better than 6970 crossfire?

Also will be going BD once released.

How is performance with a single 6990 with triple 1080p gaming?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Getting 57-60 FPS in BF2 Multiplayer on my 6990 @ stock clocks, everything maxed 16xAA etc, and at nearly 6000 x 1080!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13336097*
> I've got a 1090T inbound already and will upgrade my PSU but more wondering if 6990/6970 tri os that mudh better than 6970 crossfire?
> 
> Also will be going BD once released.
> 
> How is performance with a single 6990 with triple 1080p gaming?


It wouldn't be a huge difference with a 1090T under the hood. A highly OC'd 2500k/2600k with three 6970s would be lethal for sure.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13336097*
> I've got a 1090T inbound already and will upgrade my PSU but more wondering if 6990/6970 tri os that mudh better than 6970 crossfire?
> 
> Also will be going BD once released.
> 
> How is performance with a single 6990 with triple 1080p gaming?


1090T wouldn't do much more IMO

But if you add another 6970 its almost perfect scaling in most games, so I would expect a 6990 to do around about 2.5x more FPS if you added it to your 6970


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13336097*
> I've got a 1090T inbound already and will upgrade my PSU but more wondering if 6990/6970 tri os that much better than 6970 crossfire?


6990+6970 is just like 3X 6970. No differences. So yes 6990+6970 will be much better then 2X 6970 Crossfire.









But your CPU will bottleneck that crazy fast Tri-Fire set-up. Can't you exchange that for an i7 2500K?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Are you still running that 6990 on the 680 PSU?


Yeah and even OC'd to 930Mhz everything stays stable.

1200W psu on the way though!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


My PowerColor stock speed is 925/1425, with a CCC limit of 1200/2000, while my XFX (LOL!) limit was at 950/1450.

XFX limit was pretty stupid. XFX 6990 limit = 1200/2000, but XFX 6970, to be used with the 6990, max limit is 950/1450. LOL. Sigh.


Hey, which PowerColor 6970 bios do you have? I noticed my Sapphire 6970 is just like your XFX 6970, 950/1450 capped.


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13336097*
> I've got a 1090T inbound already and will upgrade my PSU but more wondering if 6990/6970 tri os that mudh better than 6970 crossfire?
> 
> Also will be going BD once released.
> 
> How is performance with a single 6990 with triple 1080p gaming?


At 3x 1080p, the video cards will be doing all the work, so that 1090T will not bottleneck you much at all.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

one thing I noticed with the new drivers it gives more accurate reading of the gpu temps, or uses the two gpus more efficiently (balanced) so that they work at closer temps. before my temps were like 48/42 under load, now they are within 1-2 degrees of each other.


----------



## jummies

Add me please









I just bought the XFX 6990 over the weekend and installed it just now


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;13349494*
> Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the XFX 6990 over the weekend and installed it just now


nice! now watercool it!

does anyone know why when playing GTA IV I get about 2 frames per second when I swing the camera around?

my 6990 is @ 930/1350 so it should handle it fine and I have all the latest catalyst profiles installed. and official 11.4 driver. running eyefinity too.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Hey, which PowerColor 6970 bios do you have? I noticed my Sapphire 6970 is just like your XFX 6970, 950/1450 capped.


Do you want me to send you my modified Powercolor BIOS with VID 4 at 1.25v and CCC limits at 1500/2000? If yes, send me a PM, and your e-mail, and I will sent it to you.









Or just tell me the voltage you want and I will send you the proper BIOS.

And jummies. Welcome to the Club!


----------



## maur0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;13336097*
> I've got a 1090T inbound already


For gaming?

LOL


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

at what cpu clock speeds do we all agree bottlenecking for either a 6990&6970 or two 6990s will stop?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


at what cpu clock speeds do we all agree bottlenecking for either a 6990&6970 or two 6990s will stop?


No cpu out can match with a 6990 corssfireX imo.

Probably a 2500K/2600K @ 5ghz would do nicely with a 6990 + 6970 combo.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


No cpu out can match with a 6990 corssfireX imo.

Probably a 2500K/2600K @ 5ghz would do nicely with a 6990 + 6970 combo.


False, with a 920 at 4.4GHz you will lose the bottleneck with three of them =/


----------



## cq842000

The second 6990 just arrived, now I'm waiting for the waterblocks.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


The second 6990 just arrived, now I'm waiting for the waterblocks.


Cool! (pun intended).









We want pics and benchmarks!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


The second 6990 just arrived, now I'm waiting for the waterblocks.


Hopefully I'll be there soon too. Gotta get another EK waterblock and SLI bridge.


----------



## armartins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Getting 57-60 FPS in BF2 Multiplayer on my 6990 @ stock clocks, everything maxed 16xAA etc, and at nearly 6000 x 1080!











3WYXFIRE, is this with "only" the 6990??? That would be great news for me. BFBC2 is the "heaviest" game I actually play (and definitely I'll be playing BF3 when It's out, I'm wondering if I'll be able to max BF3 even with no AA) my 5970 @1000 Core @1250 Men hold it's ground firmly between 44-48 (heavy explosions, dust, snow) 54-56 FPS(running like crazy to revive folks with LW Kit) 60 FPS (sniping) max settings, HBAO ON, 4x MSAA @5304x1050 (3x Dell 2209WA bezel managed). I'm asking that because you've got a Tri-fire setup a few days ago.


----------



## tokoam

anyone looking to sell a 6990 used for reasonable price PM me i need one


----------



## cq842000

Unfortunately, the CPU is holding these cards back at 4.2ghz. I'm still waiting on the new EK HF Supreme revision 2 block to get here, after that I'd be glad to post some benchmarks. Not only that but it looks like software hasnt quite hit even ground with the 6990, as my old hd 5970 quadfire rig is outscoring this setup. On the bright side, these cards are running ice cold, and the sweet spot for my GPU memory seems to be 1500mhz.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13357741*
> Unfortunately, the CPU is holding these cards back at 4.2ghz. I'm still waiting on the new EK HF Supreme revision 2 block to get here, after that I'd be glad to post some benchmarks. Not only that but it looks like software hasnt quite hit even ground with the 6990, as my old hd 5970 quadfire rig is outscoring this setup. On the bright side, these cards are running ice cold, and the sweet spot for my GPU memory seems to be 1500mhz.


How do you know the CPU is holding you back? Also, are you running 3 or 6 sticks of DDR3?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13357771*
> How do you know the CPU is holding you back? Also, are you running 3 or 6 sticks of DDR3?


6 DIMMs/12gb...as for how I can tell, I clocked it up to 4.6ghz, and it made an appreciable difference in the GPU score (above the margin for error), the problem is it isnt cold enough for that OC yet. Hopefully the new waterblock will offset the need for lower ambient (it's advertised to employ better cooling and 50% higher flow rate than my current CPU block). I suspect that the software is a little behind, when an older quadfire setup is smoking a newer one with more VRAM and faster VRAM at that, and better efficiency/scaling. So if all else fails, I may have to wait a couple of driver versions.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13357928*
> 6 DIMMs/12gb...as for how I can tell, I clocked it up to 4.6ghz, and it made an appreciable difference in the GPU score (above the margin for error), the problem is it isnt cold enough for that OC yet. Hopefully the new waterblock will offset the need for lower ambient (it's advertised to employ better cooling and 50% higher flow rate than my current CPU block). I suspect that the software is a little behind, when an older quadfire setup is smoking a newer one with more VRAM and faster VRAM at that, and better efficiency/scaling. So if all else fails, I may have to wait a couple of driver versions.


Yank out 3 sticks of DDR3 and recheck/try your OC again and see what you get. Running dual sticks per channel stresses the CPU more than singles.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13358212*
> Yank out 3 sticks of DDR3 and recheck/try your OC again and see what you get. Running dual sticks per channel stresses the CPU more than singles.


Already ran it with 6GB/3 DIMMS. Made a small difference in voltage threshold, but not enough to keep the voltage requirement down as the temps climb. I hold my reservations, but I suspect that there need to be software optimizations for quadfire. I'll confirm with a run of 3dmark 11, knowing that AMD have at least focused a little on this benchmark, I should see better scores than my previous rig.


----------



## Levesque

I get a GPU score of 22450 with my Quad-Fire set-up with 3D Mark 11. So you know what you should aim for. ''Normal'' (not 6.4GHz 990x...) Quad-SLI set-ups with i7 2600K near 5.0 are also between 20-22K usually.


----------



## cq842000

P16,602 overall, 20k GPU score with lower CPU clocks than your's.
View attachment 208604

Compare

I need to get that cpu waterblock...


----------



## fshizl

what waterblocks are you all using? just the ek waterblock? i need copper on my block and ek only has the nickel...


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;13359536*
> what waterblocks are you all using? just the ek waterblock? i need copper on my block and ek only has the nickel...


EK FC 6990 Nickel/Acetal here....


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;13359536*
> what waterblocks are you all using? just the ek waterblock? i need copper on my block and ek only has the nickel...


You mean you want a bare copper waterblock? The EK is copper with Nickel plate just as the Koolance.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;13359536*
> what waterblocks are you all using? just the ek waterblock? i need copper on my block and ek only has the nickel...


Well if you want Copper http://www.dangerden.com/store/dd-6990-water-block.html?&cat=47#tabs
I think im going to give the Danger Den block a go, Because it's nice and simple


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *armartins*


3WYXFIRE, is this with "only" the 6990??? That would be great news for me. BFBC2 is the "heaviest" game I actually play (and definitely I'll be playing BF3 when It's out, I'm wondering if I'll be able to max BF3 even with no AA) my 5970 @1000 Core @1250 Men hold it's ground firmly between 44-48 (heavy explosions, dust, snow) 54-56 FPS(running like crazy to revive folks with LW Kit) 60 FPS (sniping) max settings, HBAO ON, 4x MSAA @5304x1050 (3x Dell 2209WA bezel managed). I'm asking that because you've got a Tri-fire setup a few days ago.


just 6990. my 6970 waterblock is on its way.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13360529*
> Well if you want Copper http://www.dangerden.com/store/dd-6990-water-block.html?&cat=47#tabs
> I think im going to give the Danger Den block a go, Because it's nice and simple


I would go with the copper AquagrATIx HD 6990 waterblock from Aqaucomputer if I wanted bare copper. Thats would be my other choice over the EK, but it was not out yet.

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=2683


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I would go with the copper AquagrATIx HD 6990 waterblock from Aqaucomputer if I wanted bare copper. Thats would be my other choice over the EK, but it was not out yet.

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2683


What's so different about the two? This is going to be my first water cooled video card


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


What's so different about the two? This is going to be my first water cooled video card










AquaComputer makes very good stainless steel/copper waterblocks. The GPUs and memory chips are in full contact with the copper block via TIM compound. Only the VRMs and PCI lane chip use thermal pads. The internal cooling fins are thin and dissipate heat very well. DangerDen I can't say will be as good. Just by looking at it the pics, the internal design doesn't look very good IMO.


----------



## pujo

Hey fellas. Just wondering if anyone has a 6990+6950 flashed to 6970 setup. What are your scores on 3dmark11 and heaven. Also do u guys disable ulps on this card?

Cheers


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


P16,602 overall, 20k GPU score with lower CPU clocks than your's.


If you push your CPU near 5.0, you will tear through everything.









About copper waterblocks. I'm watercooling since 7 years, and pure copper blocks are a pain in the proverbial as* to keep nice and clean. Oxydation of copper is a real problem, and cleaning those blocks to remove that is a real pain.

I now use only nickel blocks because of that. Much easier to use, and they stay clean for a loooong time with proper treated distilled water (biocide and silver kill-coil).

I remember the hours lost removing the oxydation on my first waterblocks.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


If you push your CPU near 5.0, you will tear through everything.









About copper waterblocks. I'm watercooling since 7 years, and pure copper blocks are a pain in the proverbial as* to keep nice and clean. Oxydation of copper is a real problem, and cleaning those blocks to remove that is a real pain.

I now use only nickel blocks because of that. Much easier to use, and they stay clean for a loooong time with proper treated distilled water (biocide and silver kill-coil).

I remember the hours lost removing the oxydation on my first waterblocks.










I second that, been doing it for about six and a half years myself. Mixing metals (benign or otherwise) is a no-go, but bare copper from my experience is high maintenance especially when it comes to resell. I've sold a few copper blocks and even though properly maintained with anti-corrosion additives, they still needed sanding and polishing...though brasso works pretty well.


----------



## allzcheque

guys, i think 'here may be the place to ask about my problem'

*does anyone face with the "mouse lagging" at the top right of the screen with Radeon HD 6990? *

im having really bad time to figure this out in order to be able to play game like DOTA or Heroes of newrth where u actually have to scroll the top-right corner edge of the screen to play

follow this link where i already posted the issue > http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/100...top-right.html


----------



## cq842000

yes actually, I have that issue. Through multiple driver versions, and even with my last videocards I had it. AMD are aware of it, they were aware when they were ATi, but are probably still working on a fix. It's hard to fix something quick when it could break something for other people across multiple setups.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

getting good fps in mafia 2 maxed 16xAF, eyefinity, one 6990.

does having physx enabled in game menu do anything?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


getting good fps in mafia 2 maxed 16xAF, eyefinity, one 6990.

does having physx enabled in game menu do anything?


It runs on the CPU if there is no dedicated PPU (PhysX Processing Unit) present.

By the way, I just mounted the new CPU block and so far my idle temps have gone down... single digits at 4.2ghz, and I havent tested load temps yet. Generally I idled at 12c-20c with the old block.
Okay so apparently 38c was the highest core temperature after five runs of the Vantage CPU test with the lowest being 28c.

Attachment 208685


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allzcheque*


guys, i think 'here may be the place to ask about my problem'

*does anyone face with the "mouse lagging" at the top right of the screen with Radeon HD 6990? *

im having really bad time to figure this out in order to be able to play game like DOTA or Heroes of newrth where u actually have to scroll the top-right corner edge of the screen to play

follow this link where i already posted the issue > http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/100...top-right.html


I'll check tonight, but I've never had any mouse issues anywhere on my screen. How is your mouse connected? USB or PS/2 port? I only use PS/2 ports for mouse and keyboard.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allzcheque*


guys, i think 'here may be the place to ask about my problem'

*does anyone face with the "mouse lagging" at the top right of the screen with Radeon HD 6990? *

im having really bad time to figure this out in order to be able to play game like DOTA or Heroes of newrth where u actually have to scroll the top-right corner edge of the screen to play

follow this link where i already posted the issue > http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/100...top-right.html


Do me a favor and click on Start > Control Panel > Performance Information and Tools > Adjust visual Effects, and deselect "show shadows under mouse pointer", then click Apply and let me know if that solves your issue...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allzcheque;13364136*
> guys, i think 'here may be the place to ask about my problem'
> 
> *does anyone face with the "mouse lagging" at the top right of the screen with Radeon HD 6990?*
> 
> im having really bad time to figure this out in order to be able to play game like DOTA or Heroes of newrth where u actually have to scroll the top-right corner edge of the screen to play
> 
> follow this link where i already posted the issue > http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1005868-hd6990-issue-mouse-lag-top-right.html


That issue is not 6990 only.

Happened on my 5770 and this 5870 with the 10.12 drivers.

After I changed drivers, the issue went away

EDIT: But do what is suggested above first, to avoid useless hassle


----------



## cq842000

Any experienced i7 overclockers here that would enjoy helping me sort out my bad habits? Namely I need help with an i7 980X on an eVGA e762 mobo.


----------



## Levesque

Since the local American Nvidia idol spread alot of misinformation everywhere, and scared alot of people form going Quad-Fire with 3X30'' with posting in 50 different foums that the AMD Crossfire bridge didn't had enough bandwidth to sustain that set-up, I did contact AMD to stop the misinformation.

After pointing them to those countles posts by him all over the internet, they did test it in house. Here's the answer:

''Our contact at AMD has been testing the configurations in entire graph of that XtremeSystems post with everything working okay. She was testing on an X58 in 6990+6990, 6990+6970+6970, and 6990+6970. She was using two Dell 3008WFP and one Dell 3007WFP. She couldn`t reproduce any of his issues. She said that she is trying to get that same motherboard to test with but she is thinking that it is either his motherboard or that he isn`t running enough system memory to keep up with it. She was using the 11.4 driver so I suppose it could be the driver but the point is that AMD tested it for us since they have better availability to monitors and they said it works fine in the scenarios that she has tested.''

I think it's clear. For those interested to go 3X30'' LCD, there is no problems with AMD Crosssfire bandwitdh. Just a newb that wasn't able to install drivers properly.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Since the local American Nvidia idol spread alot of misinformation everywhere, and scared alot of people form going Quad-Fire with 3X30'' with posting in 50 different foums that the AMD Crossfire bridge didn't had enough bandwidth to sustain that set-up, I did contact AMD to stop the misinformation.

After pointing them to those countles posts by him all over the internet, they did test it in house. Here's the answer:

''Our contact at AMD has been testing the configurations in entire graph of that XtremeSystems post with everything working okay. She was testing on an X58 in 6990+6990, 6990+6970+6970, and 6990+6970. She was using two Dell 3008WFP and one Dell 3007WFP. She couldn`t reproduce any of his issues. She said that she is trying to get that same motherboard to test with but she is thinking that it is either his motherboard or that he isn`t running enough system memory to keep up with it. She was using the 11.4 driver so I suppose it could be the driver but the point is that AMD tested it for us since they have better availability to monitors and they said it works fine in the scenarios that she has tested.''

I think it's clear. For those interested to go 3X30'' LCD, there is no problems with AMD Crosssfire bandwitdh. Just a newb that wasn't able to install drivers properly.


How much memory was this poster running?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Any experienced i7 overclockers here that would enjoy helping me sort out my bad habits? Namely I need help with an i7 980X on an eVGA e762 mobo.


I don't really have your setup, but what's the issue?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


How much memory was this poster running?


It's easy to find, since he posted that ''information'' in every enthusiasts forums on the internet, and in almost every sub-sections.









The one and only with the infamous Quad-SLi set-up that went with Nvidia because there was not enough bandwidth in those Crossfire bridges to support 3X30'' LCD. Sigh.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I don't really have your setup, but what's the issue?


I ended up pulling out three of the DIMMS again, and that alone with adjustments has alleviated alot of my issue. 3x 4gb DIMMs would leave three slots open while still giving me 12gb, so I may go that route instead. I still have some learning to do though, wrapping my head around this setup and sifting through the 15+ different explanations of the same term online when it comes to x58 overclocking....trust me I have links to all the guides.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


I ended up pulling out three of the DIMMS again, and that alone with adjustments has alleviated alot of my issue. 3x 4gb DIMMs would leave three slots open while still giving me 12gb, so I may go that route instead. I still have some learning to do though, wrapping my head around this setup and sifting through the 15+ different explanations of the same term online when it comes to x58 overclocking....trust me I have links to all the guides.


Were you running six DIMMS total and now gone to only three DIMMS? If so and your getting better stability and/or OC, this would be normal. The CPU will have more load on the IMC when running dual DIMMs per channel, than single DIMMS per channel.

Are you running that mobo and cpu in your sig? Isn't that a dual Xeon cpu mobo? Never mind


----------



## thrgk

hey, i have afterbuner, and my 6990, i want a nice overclock, but when i set it at 1020/1320 at 1.25voltage, i crash in 3dmark11, do i need mroe voltage? mean i should be able to get 1050 easily i thought with a waterblock


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


hey, i have afterbuner, and my 6990, i want a nice overclock, but when i set it at 1020/1320 at 1.25voltage, i crash in 3dmark11, do i need mroe voltage? mean i should be able to get 1050 easily i thought with a waterblock


Move the CPU and memory first clocks up first, before moving the voltage up. I've never used 1.25v yet with higher settings than what you've tried. You should be able to run 1400 on the memory with about 1.190v-1.195v, but try to leave the voltage alone and move it up only when needed to support higher settings.


----------



## thrgk

how do i know when i need more voltage or not? also what are ur oc settings on ur 6990?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


how do i know when i need more voltage or not? also what are ur oc settings on ur 6990?


I've ran 1010/1435 @ 1.190-1.195v before. I can't run it that high for now, because my 6970 bios is limited to 950/1450, so I will be mismatching the video card settings. I generally move GPU/memory up until it has issues, then start to increase voltage to stabilize it.

You can also use CCC, just move the PowerTune setting to +20% and adjust the GPU/memory to your desires settings.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

how do u get CCC to stop resetting clocks everytime u restart windows in AMD overdrive??


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


how do u get CCC to stop resetting clocks everytime u restart windows in AMD overdrive??


I have to check. When you hit apply, and restart, it defaults back to stock settings? I believe you can create profiles in CCC. I used to do that with fans speed on my older 4850s.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Heaven, all normal default settings score - 776.

i7 2600K @ 4.8Ghz 1.36v
HD6990 @ 930/1375 1.175v

Feedback pls! Adding a 6970 to the equation next week see how that improves numbers! - note the resolution!


----------



## Levesque

Alot of people are cheating on Heaven. So I don't use it anymore. With both Nvidia and AMD, you can disable tessellation and still get ''Extreme tessellation'' to show. Sigh

I tried the ''cheat'' just for fun, and got a score of *5100*. Seriously, LOL! So I would be first place in the top 30 on HardOCN! Stupid.

Don't sweat it.

AMD did some work on 3D Mark 11, so it's a better synthetic benchmarks to use if you want to compare your system with others. But you can also cheat with that benchmarks. Sigh.

That's why I hate synthetic benchmarks.

Try a good in-game benchmarks like Just Cause 2 or Metro2033 or Stalker COP. Much better to see the progression of your system.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13376496*
> Alot of people are cheating on Heaven. So I don't use it anymore. With both Nvidia and AMD, you can disable tessellation and still get ''Extreme tessellation'' to show. Sigh
> 
> I tried the ''cheat'' just for fun, and got a score of *5100*. Seriously, LOL! So I would be first place in the top 30 on HardOCN! Stupid.
> 
> Don't sweat it.
> 
> AMD did some work on 3D Mark 11, so it's a better synthetic benchmarks to use if you want to compare your system with others. But you can also cheat with that benchmarks. Sigh.
> 
> That's why I hate synthetic benchmarks.
> 
> Try a good in-game benchmarks like Just Cause 2 or Metro2033 or Stalker COP. Much better to see the progression of your system.


Heaven is good for testing your setup. You can ignore scores, but if you want to know how your setup re-acts to your settings, it will let you know.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13376882*
> Heaven is good for testing *your* setup. You can ignore scores, but if you want to know how your setup re-acts to your settings, it will let you know.


Exactly. But it's useless to compare with others.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

koolance own staff dont know if their own blocks line up or not. I asked, they said no, so I didnt order a xfire adaptor, they do line up, great now have to put 2 nozzles and an inch of tubing between 2 cards, fun.

ask koolace to send me one back with the RMA 6970 block, they said no.

never going Koolance, terrible customer support. EK seem to have better support from what Ive heard.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13378997*
> koolance own staff dont know if their own blocks line up or not. I asked, they said no, so I didnt order a xfire adaptor, they do line up, great now have to put 2 nozzles and an inch of tubing between 2 cards, fun.
> 
> ask koolace to send me one back with the RMA 6970 block, they said no.
> 
> never going Koolance, terrible customer support. EK seem to have better support from what Ive heard.


If you mean aligning a 6990 with 6970 waterblock to use their SLI bridge, then yes, the EK does. I sent an email to EK before the blocks were released, asking them this question and they told me yes, they designed the blocks to align together. This was important for me, as I wanted to run the cards in parallel, not serial flow circuit. That just adds more restriction to the loop and also dumps the heated coolant from the 1st GPU down to the next GPU inline. With 4 GPUs, that quite a bit.


----------



## cq842000

Still working to get everything dialed in, especially the cpu clocks and voltages. These are Preliminary results....

Intel Core i7 980x @ 4.6Ghz
2 X AMD 6990 @ 1000/1500
PhysX Disabled
Compare










Intel Core i7 980x @ 4.6Ghz
2 X AMD 6990 @ 1000/1500 + GTX460
PhysX Enabled
Compare


----------



## thrgk

if i use ccc, and put power to +20, is that changing the voltage any? or if i want 1.2 voltageg i still have to go in ab and do 1.2volts? right? or wrong, use one or the other or?


----------



## VettePilot

I think I may get a 6990 to xfire with my 6970 and planned on doing water cooling. I was unsure if that would work or not. It is good to see it can be done. I am not sure exactly the parts I will need though. The people at Frozencpu really cant help much I found.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13379355*
> If you mean aligning a 6990 with 6970 waterblock to use their SLI bridge, then yes, the EK does. I sent an email to EK before the blocks were released, asking them this question and they told me yes, they designed the blocks to align together. This was important for me, as I wanted to run the cards in parallel, not serial flow circuit. That just adds more restriction to the loop and also dumps the heated coolant from the 1st GPU down to the next GPU inline. With 4 GPUs, that quite a bit.


----------



## ambroisec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


If you mean aligning a 6990 with 6970 waterblock to use their SLI bridge, then yes, the EK does. I sent an email to EK before the blocks were released, asking them this question and they told me yes, they designed the blocks to align together. This was important for me, as I wanted to run the cards in parallel, not serial flow circuit. That just adds more restriction to the loop and also dumps the heated coolant from the 1st GPU down to the next GPU inline. With 4 GPUs, that quite a bit.


yes it right with ek i tested today and the result is


----------



## MusicalPulse

Hey guys,

Not really sure what happened...
I went to school and left my computer on running [email protected] I left AB on with 950/default mem. About 4 hours after I left, according the the AB chart, it unclocked and went back to the normal 880mhz. Also, the fan speed dropped to about 30%, even though I said to go to 100% if it went about 50C. The 4 hours after it did that, the temps went to about 90C, and the fan stayed at 30-40%. I got back and saw this, and when I tried to reclock it back to 950mhz, I got a bsod and crashed. Does this just mean an unstable oc or what? I ran Unigine with these settings fine so....


----------



## Levesque

It's working! 3X30'' LCD with a Quad-Fire 6990+6970+6970 set-up. 7680X1600.

First 2 games I've tried are working perfectly. I know some Nvidia fanboys who will be eating some crows.









BBC2










AVP. That picture is not good because it's a really dark scene, and didn't set-up my tripod. So it was a ''handheld twilight'' shot.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Nuts set up Lev, very nice!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse;13383345*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Not really sure what happened...
> I went to school and left my computer on running [email protected] I left AB on with 950/default mem. About 4 hours after I left, according the the AB chart, it unclocked and went back to the normal 880mhz. Also, the fan speed dropped to about 30%, even though I said to go to 100% if it went about 50C. The 4 hours after it did that, the temps went to about 90C, and the fan stayed at 30-40%. I got back and saw this, and when I tried to reclock it back to 950mhz, I got a bsod and crashed. Does this just mean an unstable oc or what? I ran Unigine with these settings fine so....


Are you using AB 2.2 Beta 2?


----------



## Levesque

Thank you. I now have alot of tweaking to do, since I just received the monitors. That's why we can see cables everywhere. I will try to post better pictures later.









But it's working fine.


----------



## cq842000

Compare


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13380723*
> I think I may get a 6990 to xfire with my 6970 and planned on doing water cooling. I was unsure if that would work or not. It is good to see it can be done. I am not sure exactly the parts I will need though. The people at Frozencpu really cant help much I found.


Just dont go Koolance, bad customer support.

Go EK.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13380723*
> I think I may get a 6990 to xfire with my 6970 and planned on doing water cooling. I was unsure if that would work or not. It is good to see it can be done. I am not sure exactly the parts I will need though. The people at Frozencpu really cant help much I found.


I'll be selling an EK Nickel Plexi 6970 version 1 waterblock soon if you're interested.


----------



## MusicalPulse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13383918*
> Are you using AB 2.2 Beta 2?


Yes.


----------



## speedplz

just woundering what you guys are geting with ya oc's?? just woundering im sitting at 960 mem at 1280 with unigine heaven 2.5 giving me fps of 85.4 also i only just got 2.5 was useing 2.1 wherei was getting stock (880) 105fps is 2.5


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedplz;13387907*
> just woundering what you guys are geting with ya oc's?? just woundering im sitting at 960 mem at 1280 with unigine heaven 2.5 giving me fps of 85.4 also i only just got 2.5 was useing 2.1 wherei was getting stock (880) 105fps is 2.5


On air I can only get 980/1375 @1.205v. From what I have seen 1000/1350+ is easy to get on water


----------



## speedplz

hmm ill try hit 1000 but i dont think i will just seem to freeze then get blank screen whenever i got over 960 any reason why?? it also makes high pitched clicking noises when i test it just before i get a blank screen.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedplz;13388237*
> hmm ill try hit 1000 but i dont think i will just seem to freeze then get blank screen whenever i got over 960 any reason why?? it also makes high pitched clicking noises when i test it just before i get a blank screen.


What are you using to overclock? You need afterburner so you can add some voltage.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13383585*
> It's working! 3X30'' LCD with a Quad-Fire 6990+6970+6970 set-up. 7680X1600.
> 
> First 2 games I've tried are working perfectly. I know some Nvidia fanboys who will be eating some crows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVP. That picture is not good because it's a really dark scene, and didn't set-up my tripod. So it was a ''handheld twilight'' shot.


Glad to see someone else verify that the supposed limitation of Radeon Eyefinity resolution (4000x2000 pixels was supposed number) was utter bullshift. I'm currently running 5900x1920 or so, roughly, accounting for bezel adjustment & have seen remarkable scaling in .. oh, 75% of titles. Playing Crysis, Warhead & Metro 2033 with variable image quality settings absolutely maxed is, well, a satisfactory treatment for temporary impotence. In fact, I've enjoyed maxed out settings in every title thusly attempted with Anisotropic Filtering topped off, too; while achieving in a bit more than half of "current" generation titles, 2x AA/EQAA-4xAA/EQAA. Older games can be easily cranked to the max, including the full suite of aesthetic excesses. Being an IQ enthusiast, my primary hope was to enable in-game graphic settings to their respective apogee, not expecting much in the way of AA (taking into account all 11,136,000 pixels encompassing each frame). Every time I hear ad nauseum "1GB is enough", I shake my head. I'm terrified AMD won't stack higher-end HD 7xxx gpus with 3GB, frankly.

I wonder, what kind of results are you seeing with those three monstrous displays? Do you ever run in portrait?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13388686*
> Glad to see someone else verify that the supposed limitation of Radeon Eyefinity resolution (4000x2000 pixels was supposed number) was utter bullshift.


Yes. But I'm sure I will still be the ''troll''.







I hope now people will see Vega for what he is. Just a random user like all of us. Nvida loyalists put him on a pedestal only because he spent alot of money on his system...

But spending alot of money doesn't make you instantly an expert.









So I decided to sacrifice myself, and to put my mouth where my wallet is, and test it myself, instead of relying on someone else ''claims'' that were passing like ''facts'' everywhere. That's what i don't like about the internet. One random user says something and everyone start posting those things like facts everywhere, witohut challenging those claims.

But I'm not like that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13388686*
> I wonder, what kind of results are you seeing with those three monstrous displays? Do you ever run in portrait?


I'm really surprised. Everything is running great. I can even use 4XAA at that resolution!









Yes I will try them in portrait. But I was just testing everything. And I'm always the ''lucky'' guy that receive a 1300$ monitor with 2 stuck sub-pixels.







Sigh.

I was on the phone with HP and they will exchange that one for free.









So I will put them in portrait mode, and remove the bezels, when I will getting the replacement. Sigh. Annoying. 3 monitors, and one with 2 stuck red sub-pixels.

Just Cause 2 and Metro 2033 at 7680X1600. Working fine.


----------



## cq842000

I'm definitely getting an ergotech multi-stand next month. It makes things so much easier.


----------



## kcuestag

How is Metro 2033 performing maxed out in DX11 with EyeFinity?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13389825*
> How is Metro 2033 performing maxed out in DX11 with EyeFinity?


Working fine. I already finish it, but I think I will start a new game at 7680X1600. Wow! Smooth like butter.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13389489*
> Yes. But I'm sure I will still be the ''troll''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope now people will see Vega for what he is. Just a random user like all of us. Nvida loyalists put him on a pedestal only because he spent alot of money on his system...
> 
> But spending alot of money doesn't make you instantly an expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised. Everything is running great. I can even use 4XAA at that resolution!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I will try them in portrait. But I was just testing everything. And I'm always the ''lucky'' guy that receive a 1300$ monitor with 2 stuck sub-pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I was on the phone with HP and they will exchange that one for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will put them in portrait mode, and remove the bezels, when I will getting the replacement. Sigh. Annoying. 3 monitors, and one with 2 stuck red sub-pixels.


I wish I had been more active on these forums to dispute any such accusations, heh. Seriously, in my gradual implementation of quad-fire I came across half a dozen google-based "crossfire bridge limitation" - warning posts complete with diagram - spanning various forums, essentially terrifying loads of people at one time prospective quadfire / super-high resolution builds. I always took the claims as good faith (I'm sure they were made as such), but never bought it for a second. There are numerous ways to sync & order frames without using a bridge, and Eric Demers (when questioned about sideport, perhaps, being re-included in future AMD hardware) flatly said sideport was unnecessary because of AFR refinement / advances. Eyefinity has been AMD's flagship feature going into generation 3, and it's absurd to infer engineers wouldn't take into account display resolutions such as ours. Geez, the native support of these cards tout the ability on the freaking box!

I was running a pair of 6970s with my 6990; decided to sell them and pick up a 6990 because of the PLX 48 lane bridge syncing up the GPUs on each card. I think it may provide a slight improvement with CPU cycles, driver overhead, and performance per clock. I guess we'll find out soon enough. What most people don't realize is the PLX hardware incorporates all of the nf200 features that help it to improve inter-gpu communication without swamping the PCI-E bus with redundant & repetitive transmission; except it's several generations more current. I'm nervous about it, though, because I really loved having two independently configured cards separate from my 5x1 enabling Antilles - all of them underwater & clocked past a gigahertz. I was hitting 45 fps *butter smooth*, everything enthusiast with a famed high resolution texture pack in Crysis Warhead. But that's not possible, right?. Don't forget it, troll.


















I'm really looking forward to seeing what kind of results you get, bro. Keep me posted. Man, it sucks about those monitors - seriously. I got 5 "refurbished" (aka open box return) 23" NEC EA231wmi monitors that support portrait out of the box for 290 bucks a pop. Not bad for IPS monitors wherein the series earned phenomenal reviews for response time, color range, contrast, et al. They all arrived in mint condition, no stuck pixels







Luck of the draw.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13389842*
> Working fine. I already finish it, but I think I will start a new game at 7680X1600. Wow! Smooth like butter.


Just for reference, I said butter smooth at the same time you did; just didn't post quite as fast


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I wish I had been more active on these forums to dispute any such accusations, heh. Seriously, in my gradual implementation of quad-fire *I came across half a dozen google-based "crossfire bridge limitation" - warning posts complete with diagram - spanning various forums, essentially terrifying loads of people at one time prospective quadfire / super-high resolution builds. I always took the claims as good faith (I'm sure they were made as such), but never bought it for a second. * There are numerous ways to sync & order frames without using a bridge, and Eric Demers (when questioned about sideport, perhaps, being re-included in future AMD hardware) flatly said sideport was unnecessary because of AFR refinement / advances. Eyefinity has been AMD's flagship feature going into generation 3, and it's absurd to infer engineers wouldn't take into account display resolutions such as ours. Geez, the native support of these cards tout the ability on the freaking box!


Yes. That's the really sad part. Just like you, I think I've found over 20 ''warning posts'' from Vega, or referencing Vega's claims, and scaring people from a perfectly fine and working set-up.

So I decied to take the risk, try it, and see if those ''facts'' were true. And they were not.









What I hate on the internet, is that people will take the words of a total random person we don't have a clue about, like what he says is gospel, without no one challenging those claims, and then start copy and pasting those claims everywhere, like they are facts.

It's really stupid. The guy can be working for Nvidia and we couldn't even know it!

But I hope will stop calling me ''troll'' now. I know I will still get more personnal attacks, and will still get names calling, angry PMs, etc. But I made my part, bought the things, and tried them. No copy and pasting for me.


----------



## thrgk

hey, i just got my highest core clock 1010mhz, with 1220 votlage, no matter how much votlage i cant get higher then 1010, is that good? how can some get 1050mhz? im gonna try my memory now, hoping to get 1400mhz+, because one guy has 1.195volts,1050mhz,1500mhz, and i want closest to that as i can get


----------



## thrgk

hey at 1450mhz memory, my card is like whinning while using kombuster, is that ok or normal or? mean it isnt crashing and temps are 50C


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


hey at 1450mhz memory, my card is like whinning while using kombuster, is that ok or normal or? mean it isnt crashing and temps are 50C


Yes, Kumbustor will make your video card noisy. Run Heaven Benchmark to see how well it performs with your settings.


----------



## Zcypot

Yo, I would like to join the club ^_^


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


Yo, I would like to join the club ^_^


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Just finished installing the EK blocks and bridge for the 6990's. Heres a Vantage run @ 1025 1350 1.3 no physx







smoked my old oc'd tri sli 580 gpu score by over 2k. I returned them for these 6990's. It was a risk but I knew it was worth it.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


Just finished installing the EK blocks and bridge for the 6990's. Heres a Vantage run @ 1025 1350 1.3 no physx







smoked my old oc'd tri sli 580 gpu score by over 2k. I returned them for these 6990's. It was a risk but I knew it was worth it.











Congrats! Nice score! Nice system! Could you try 3D Mark 11 and Metro 2033, if you have them?

I'm just curious.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Pics or it didn't happen










He made a whole thread about it haha


----------



## cq842000

Just out of nowhere, one or both of my cards lost the ability to hold stable at 1ghz. I went to the registry and put zeros in all the entries of EnableUlps, yet the problem persists. Next step is individual troubleshooting, pulling the cards out and benching them one at a time until I find the issue. Any hints or tips on this guys? This is the first time I've had this issue. temps are great with the highest temp ever reported being 50c on the core.

Just disabled the second card via PCIe jumper and just as I thought, the first card worked great under every load... RMA time.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13398254*
> Just out of nowhere, one or both of my cards lost the ability to hold stable at 1ghz. I went to the registry and put zeros in all the entries of EnableUlps, yet the problem persists. Next step is individual troubleshooting, pulling the cards out and benching them one at a time until I find the issue. Any hints or tips on this guys? This is the first time I've had this issue. temps are great with the highest temp ever reported being 50c on the core.
> 
> Just disabled the second card via PCIe jumper and just as I thought, the first card worked great under every load... RMA time.


Wow that suck's









Where you keeping an eye on the VReg temp's with GPU-Z? That's what everyone say you need to watch when overclocking on water.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13398796*
> Wow that suck's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you keeping an eye on the VReg temp's with GPU-Z? That's what everyone say you need to watch when overclocking on water.


VREG never at any time exceeded 42c so I dont think it's that. I'm going to pull it apart and make sure the stand offs are nice and snug just to make sure. I highly doubt it's the PSU because the CPU + 2x 6990s have a 1200 watt all to themselves. Even the Motherboard 24 pin is powered by the auxiliary 1000watt PSU.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13398875*
> VREG never at any time exceeded 42c so I dont think it's that. I'm going to pull it apart and make sure the stand offs are nice and snug just to make sure. I highly doubt it's the PSU because the CPU + 2x 6990s have a 1200 watt all to themselves. Even the Motherboard 24 pin is powered by the auxiliary 1000watt PSU.


Ok just making sure







Sounds like just a bad card


----------



## speedplz

hey guys would like to join this club but dont have a camera







any chance i could post some screen shots of gpu-z, ccc and afterburner up ?? showing i have the card.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedplz*


hey guys would like to join this club but dont have a camera







any chance i could post some screen shots of gpu-z, ccc and afterburner up ?? showing i have the card.


of course mate lets not get too serious about hardware









welcome and congrats


----------



## cq842000

Alright, I took the block off, cleaned her up, checked for any minute inconsistencies, strapped her back together, and.... wait for it... it works just fine now, passing Heaven 2.5 at 1ghz, Kombustor, Tessmark, etc....


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Alright, I took the block off, cleaned her up, checked for any minute inconsistencies, strapped her back together, and.... wait for it... it works just fine now, passing Heaven 2.5 at 1ghz, Kombustor, Tessmark, etc....


What block are you using?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


What block are you using?


I'm using the EK FC6990 - Nickel/Acetal.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


I'm using the EK FC6990 - Nickel/Acetal.


OK. My other-in-law had issues with his Vision-Tek 6990. We tried an EK and Koolance waterblock. BSOD on both blocks when any game or benchmark loaded, but worked fine on stock air cooler.







I examined it and couldn't find anything and installed the Koolance a 2nd time, same result.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


OK. My other-in-law had issues with his Vision-Tek 6990. We tried an EK and Koolance waterblock. BSOD on both blocks when any game or benchmark loaded, but worked fine on stock air cooler.







I examined it and couldn't find anything and installed the Koolance a 2nd time, same result.










The Visiontek is reference right? That is strange. What kind of artifacts did it produce if any? On the EK block, I have issues if I dont tighten the stand-offs. For some reason EK saw fit to state not to tighten them, but it doesnt sit flush if you dont. For your issue, it sounds like something is not making contact either via thermal tape, TIM, or just due to a design flaw.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


The Visiontek is reference right? That is strange. What kind of artifacts did it produce if any? On the EK block, I have issues if I dont tighten the stand-offs. For some reason EK saw fit to state not to tighten them, but it doesnt sit flush if you dont. For your issue, it sounds like something is not making contact either via thermal tape, TIM, or just due to a design flaw.


None. He could run Windows all day, but if he loaded any game or benchmark, it crashed. The VisionTek is reference. There's no non-reference I know of right now.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


The Visiontek is reference right? That is strange. What kind of artifacts did it produce if any? On the EK block, I have issues if I dont tighten the stand-offs. For some reason EK saw fit to state not to tighten them, but it doesnt sit flush if you dont. For your issue, it sounds like something is not making contact either via thermal tape, TIM, or just due to a design flaw.


Sounds like you have the first run EK block with the incorrect standoffs if they didn't sit flush without cranking them in. If so, you need to contact the reseller you got the blocks from to get the updated standoffs. I got mine from EK direct, so they automatically sent me an email notofication and shipped them to me.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


OK. My other-in-law had issues with his Vision-Tek 6990. We tried an EK and Koolance waterblock. BSOD on both blocks when any game or benchmark loaded, but worked fine on stock air cooler.







I examined it and couldn't find anything and installed the Koolance a 2nd time, same result.










Koolance block shouldn't have any mounting issues like the EK does with the standoffs. Are you sure he applied the thermal tape properly/ applied it on all areas? If it works with the stock cooler just fine then it's definitely mounting or a thermal issue.


----------



## Levesque

Sadly, there is a ''missing'' thermal pad on the Koolance instructions. It's a small area in the lower left. It's not on the plan, but you have to put one there...

Send an e-mail to Koolance, and they will send you the new schematics. I'm at work, so I don't have access to my pictures.

You probably didn't installed that one, since it's not on the first iteration of the plan.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*


Koolance block shouldn't have any mounting issues like the EK does with the standoffs. Are you sure he applied the thermal tape properly/ applied it on all areas? If it works with the stock cooler just fine then it's definitely mounting or a thermal issue.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Sadly, there is a ''missing'' thermal pad on the Koolance instructions. It's a small area in the lower left. It's not on the plan, but you have to put one there...

Send an e-mail to Koolance, and they will send you the new schematics. I'm at work, so I don't have access to my pictures.

You probably didn't installed that one, since it's not on the first iteration of the plan.










Neither of those are the issue. I know about the small chip that Koolance "forgot" on their diagram (they have no instructions with their block







) and its not thermal. You can't get it to even start a benchmark or game. The card had an EK installed twice (with bad and good standoffs) as well as the Koolance block installed twice (once by him and once by me). The block is making perfect contact on the GPUs and the thermal pads are all contacting the chips. He's swapping the card out already for a different brand.


----------



## ablearcher

Well, if it helps, I'm shipping you your second HD6990 today... it works in game (tested with Portal 2 for about 30min on my sig rig, just incase if it didn't work - I don't want to send off a dud).


----------



## Mike-Bell

Hi,

I recently bought a sapphire 6990 but I'm having problems with it. My system specs:

Motherboard Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6
Intel Q6600 GO 2,4ghz
4Gb DDRII 800 Mhz
PSU Corsair AX 1200w

From time to time the screen gets no signal and system freezes. The only way to continue working is a hard reboot. That happends on both unbuntu 32 bits and windows 7 64 bits.

I have tried doing a memtest and same happends, so is not due to a driver or something like that. If I change the videocard memtest finish ok and I don't have any problems in any OS.

Is my videocard faulty? Please help!!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Well, if it helps, I'm shipping you your second HD6990 today... it works in game (tested with Portal 2 for about 30min on my sig rig, just incase if it didn't work - I don't want to send off a dud).


LOL, I'll check it out when it comes in. Just got all my other stuff today actually, so just waiting on that 6990 now. I still have to get a different EK SLI bridge to add it into my system though, since the PCIe spacing is different on my next motherboard.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Neither of those are the issue. I know about the small chip that Koolance "forgot" on their diagram (they have no instructions with their block







) and its not thermal. You can't get it to even start a benchmark or game. The card had an EK installed twice (with bad and good standoffs) as well as the Koolance block installed twice (once by him and once by me). The block is making perfect contact on the GPUs and the thermal pads are all contacting the chips. He's swapping the card out already for a different brand.


+ 1

I am waiting for another Koolance 6970 block. Sent the 1st back, system freeze into any game or benchmark, card worked fine before. installed koolance block on 6990 at same time, that worked fine.

it better not happen again with second 6970 block.

i installed pads as per diagram, r u telling me theres another missing??

my god im never going koolance again, they didnt even know if those blocks lined up they said no, turns out they do. i would of ordered a xfire adaptor instead of 2 nozzles and tubing between 2 cards - not fun. i asked them to send me the $15 adaptor back with the RMA block for their mistake which they admitted to, they said no.









EK aparently sent a member here a replacement block and let them keep the one they had that wasnt working. Koolance made me pay postage back and all, and nothing to make up for 2 mistakes.

Def going EK next time.


----------



## jonnyquest

Hey guys I just installed my EK water block and wanted to know is there a specific in and out or any will do?
Thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


Hey guys I just installed my EK water block and wanted to know is there a specific in and out or any will do?
Thanks


No specific port is in or out. I ran the right port as in and the left as out when using a single card. In my SLI/Crossfire EK bridge, it's now the left port as in now and right as out.

One other thing I did, was install a barb on one of the lower ports with tubing and a drain port valve to empty the system. It worked really well.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


+ 1

I am waiting for another Koolance 6970 block. Sent the 1st back, system freeze into any game or benchmark, card worked fine before. installed koolance block on 6990 at same time, that worked fine.

it better not happen again with second 6970 block.

i installed pads as per diagram, r u telling me theres another missing??

my god im never going koolance again, they didnt even know if those blocks lined up they said no, turns out they do. i would of ordered a xfire adaptor instead of 2 nozzles and tubing between 2 cards - not fun. i asked them to send me the $15 adaptor back with the RMA block for their mistake which they admitted to, they said no.









EK aparently sent a member here a replacement block and let them keep the one they had that wasnt working. Koolance made me pay postage back and all, and nothing to make up for 2 mistakes.

Def going EK next time.


That issue is on the Koolance 6990 waterblock. I don't know about the 6970 though.


----------



## jonnyquest

Thanks







ill be done with my first custom water cooling build in 5min not including the 12hr leak test lol


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


Thanks







ill be done with my first custom water cooling build in 5min not including the 12hr leak test lol


I've never leak-tested any of mine, LOL


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I've never leak-tested any of mine, LOL


I generally only leak test for about five minutes, and if no slow leak or leak et al is visible, I call it good. The best way to leak test for me is to leave a dry paper towel on the bottom of the case, so even if there is a slow drip leak, your more likely to catch it.


----------



## jonnyquest

Just finished couldn't wait 12hrs lol looks amazing i'm planning on getting uv lights soon for the tubes


----------



## derickwm

Take a pic without the side panel


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13394366*
> Congrats! Nice score! Nice system! Could you try 3D Mark 11 and Metro 2033, if you have them?
> 
> I'm just curious.


I don't have Metro 2033 and for some reason since I moved to the official 11.4's my 3dmark11 score is down quite a bit. Games all run great. I am going to install everything fresh as well as update my bios and will report it then.

On a side note heres a couple other scores you gents might like. Trub's original benchmarks that he posted shortly after launch were way off and were giving the mighty 6990 a bad rap. Well screw that! > P






*My Results at same settings: 152.3 FPS*
*580 tri-sli Results 111.9 FPS*









and...






*My results at the same settings:
FPS 66.0
Scores: 1662*

*tri-sli 580 results:
FPS 61.7
Scores: 1554*

I'm not sure what driver he was using but definitely different results now huh


----------



## jonnyquest

Here's a few more pics. I still need to do some cable management with the new wires I was just In a rush to hook it up, I had a clearance issue with the last fan so I used the HAF x stock fan as a pull


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13407809*
> Here's a few more I still need to some cable management I was just In a rush to hook it up


Looks like you're missing a fan there


----------



## derickwm

So far are any of the 6990s different? Performance wise meaning. Or is everything exactly the same for all manufacturers, just the warranty and such are different? Might be able to pick up an XFX one for kind of cheap.


----------



## jonnyquest

yea I know I had a clearance issue with the last fan and the mobos heatsink so I used the HAF x stock fan as a pull


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13408031*
> So far are any of the 6990s different? Performance wise meaning. Or is everything exactly the same for all manufacturers, just the warranty and such are different? Might be able to pick up an XFX one for kind of cheap.


No they are not. I have an XFX and HIS card and after removing the stock air coolers, the pcb and all components and markings were identical.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13408031*
> So far are any of the 6990s different? Performance wise meaning. Or is everything exactly the same for all manufacturers, just the warranty and such are different? Might be able to pick up an XFX one for kind of cheap.


Uh-oh, he's on the hunt again


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13408043*
> yea I know I had a clearance issue with the last fan and the mobos heatsink so I used the HAF x stock fan as a pull


Can you mount the 120 fans on the top? i know the HAF-X is tight in the roof, unlike the 932, but the X does support ATX-XL mobos. Maybe its time for a mobo waterblock


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13408295*
> Can you mount the 120 fans on the top? i know the HAF-X is tight in the roof, unlike the 932, but the X does support ATX-XL mobos. Maybe its time for a mobo waterblock


I'm getting some gentle typhoons soon hopefully I keep hearing there are the best. yea I'll try mounting them on top later. Now that you mention it I have a itch to get a mobo water block lol but I'm probably not I heard there's no point to them.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13408343*
> I'm getting some gentle typhoons soon hopefully I keep hearing there are the best. yea I'll try mounting them on top later. Now that you mention it I have a itch to get a mobo water block lol but I'm probably not I heard there's no point to them.


I heard the same, but I got a deal on a GA-X58A-UD7 board and it was included in the deal. so I'm looking at how to add it into my loop now.


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13408382*
> I heard the same, but I got a deal on a GA-X58A-UD7 board and it was included in the deal. so I'm looking at how to add it into my loop now.


Nice. But I think after some gentle typhoons I'm done upgrading my hardware for awhile this is my first build before this I had a Compaq D510 it had a 2.4ghz Pentium 4 processor 5200 fx Nvidia GPU and 1gb RAM so after my video card blew out I decided to build this it's only a little bit of an upgrade from my last PC


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13408262*
> Uh-oh, he's on the hunt again


I'm glad I've gotten this reputation







New PSU came in last night, Quad fire is calling my name!


----------



## jonnyquest

Hey does anyone know a good OC for my 6990 right now it's clocked @ 950mhz the memory is at 1350mhz and the power is +5 if it's not going to kill my 6990 in the long run what's higher more stable OC I'm using the catalyst control center.
Thanks


----------



## derickwm

I'm pretty sure on water you can at least get a 1Ghz clock and not have problems. Not sure on the voltage required though.


----------



## Huckleberry

I'm looking at joining this club







Does XFX cover modding of the card to put a waterblock on as well as overclocking? Obviously, replacing the heatsink if RMA is needed, but can anyone confirm this? Also, what type of overclocks are achievable under water? Lastly, what waterblock do you guys recommend? Thanks.


----------



## jonnyquest

I and as most people prefer EK for the water block and yes they do cover the water block they can even install it for you for free you just have to pay the shipping you just have to let them know about the water block so they can put it in your file I'm not too sure about the using software overclocking but they let you use the extreme bios.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13408765*
> I'm pretty sure on water you can at least get a 1Ghz clock and not have problems. Not sure on the voltage required though.


Correct. On air I was unable to get the cards to perform rock solid @ 975mhz+, but once I slapped the water blocks on them it was a piece of cake. These cards are already almost at their thermal limit in oc mode 950+. These cards are beggin to be water cooled. Where I live, summer is coming and I couldn't imagine how loud those fans would be while playing games unless I cranked the AC way up all summer round. I bet in the long run, buying everything you need to get it on water would be cheaper than crankin the AC all summer.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;13408684*
> I'm glad I've gotten this reputation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New PSU came in last night, Quad fire is calling my name!


Which PSU you end up getting? My system is a lot quieter on a AX-1200 than my old PCP&C 750 silencer quad.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13408915']Correct. On air I was unable to get the cards to perform rock solid @ 975mhz+, but once I slapped the water blocks on them it was a piece of cake. These cards are already almost at their thermal limit in oc mode 950+. These cards are beggin to be water cooled. Where I live, summer is coming and I couldn't imagine how loud those fans would be while playing games unless I cranked the AC way up all summer round. I bet in the long run, buying everything you need to get it on water would be cheaper than crankin the AC all summer.


I agree. I also wouldn't run these cards on stock air cooler for long either. We all know they are at the cooling limit as-is.


----------



## Huckleberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13408859*
> I and as most people prefer EK for the water block and yes they do cover the water block they can even install it for you for free you just have to pay the shipping you just have to let them know about the water block so they can put it in your file I'm not too sure about the using software overclocking but they let you use the extreme bios.


Great to know. Also, who are we talking about that would do the waterblock installation cause that is definitely something I would be interested in! Also, do you any more information on that such as a webpage? And thanks for the reply!


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huckleberry;13409246*
> Great to know. Also, who are we talking about that would do the waterblock installation cause that is definitely something I would be interested in! Also, do you any more information on that such as a webpage? And thanks for the reply!


NP. XFX customer support can install it for free of charge excludding shipping you have to go to their webpage here and shoot them an email like I did but decided that I'll install it myself it's more fun that way
you can confirm this information on the XFX 6990 Manuel. just look over some YouTube videos and read the installation guide that comes with the block it's easier then you think to install it plus shipping that with the copper waterblock is going to be expensive


----------



## cq842000

Still dont know what caused my previous problem other than bad contact. Probably to the cores as I'd get empty polygons before the lockup. Steady as can be now. One thing i can say is that I now have two Sapphire cards and both of them have a 1500mhz sweetspot on the memory.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13409101*
> Which PSU you end up getting? My system is a lot quieter on a AX-1200 than my old PCP&C 750 silencer quad.


I bought one off a member here for a damn good price. I got the Ultra X4 1200W. I really wanted to go with the Corsair 1200W but the price was good and helping out a fellow forum member is fun


----------



## JMCB

I've been lurking on this topic for awhile now. It's been in my possession for a couple weeks now, but I finally decided to add a bad camera pic. I do love this card (though I wish I could max out the Crysis series games on 5760x1080P at over 35FPS).


----------



## jonnyquest

so I OC it to 1ghz 1350mhz and +5 power is this good or can I push more? and should I add more power?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


so I OC it to 1ghz 1350mhz and +5 power is this good or can I push more? and should I add more power?


Slide PowerTune to +20 in CCC. You should be able to bump memory up to the 1450 range


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Still dont know what caused my previous problem other than bad contact. Probably to the cores as I'd get empty polygons before the lockup. Steady as can be now. One thing i can say is that I now have two Sapphire cards and both of them have a 1500mhz sweetspot on the memory.


Did you have the correct stand-offs?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Did you have the correct stand-offs?


Not sure, I do know I had to crank them down to get it flush. One of the non-essential standoffs got sheared but it wasnt too big of a deal.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Not sure, I do know I had to crank them down to get it flush. One of the non-essential standoffs got sheared but it wasnt too big of a deal.


Thats means you had the stand-offs with the incorrect threads. You can get the correct ones if you contact the reseller you got the waterblocks from. I held off installing mine until it arrived from EK. One of the members here got a new waterblock from EK over this.


----------



## speedplz

so ok guys i have a koolance waterblock and well after reading the last few pagers im scared ****less :0 could this have damaged my card..


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedplz*


so ok guys i have a koolance waterblock and well after reading the last few pagers im scared ****less :0 could this have damaged my card..


no the card should work fine, my 6990 koolance block worked fine, but the 6970 didnt, its the same issue anyway, whatever that is... I tried the block on two different 6970s, didnt work, put stock heat sink back on, worked fine.


----------



## XXXfire

Just sold my 6970 pair & acquired my Sapphire 6990's new sister: XFX 6990, conveniently arriving the same time as my 2nd Koolance VID A699. Probably going to clean up the system, refit some hoses & install everything Sunday (if not Saturday). Running portrait resolution of 3443x1920. Dialed the clocks up to 962/1435 and cleared AvP @ 94 fps with maxed settings & "MSAA=1". Volts relatively low, 1210 & full stability for the deuce. Did a 5 minute run of Crysis Warhead @ Enthusiast across the board (except for lowered Motionblur, as it makes me nauseated in Eyefinity) & 2xEQAA for a 75 FPS average with each GPU topped out at 99% usage. Same settings on Crysis yielded 73 with a heavily modded, "screen shot maximum" config. 4xAA is viable, just causes a slowdown or two when loading new areas as maps proceed; I feel, at that resolution, 2xEQAA is markedly superior to 2XAA such as providing near-4xAA visual fidelity at vastly superior frames. Forgot to run the Metro2033 benchmark but with 4xMSAA leading the IQ charge I wasn't hitting below 60 FPS (when I check minimums, I'd be shocked if it got near 60, performance was so nice) with everything max except DoF. Looking forward to pushing past 1 GHz, maybe hit 1050 as these VLIW4 drivers mature faster than puberty.

Ah, I'd like to join the club. I'll throw some pics up later.







Nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedplz*


so ok guys i have a koolance waterblock and well after reading the last few pagers im scared ****less :0 could this have damaged my card..


The Koolance block is really spectacular. Beautiful, quite honestly. Had Komodo 6900 blocks on my Caymans - which were probably a tad better in overall thermal dissipation, but in practical terms the difference is negligible. I'm a pretty seasoned watercoolist, and was well impressed with my first block to acquire a second. Temperatures are amazing, even with the California summer swelter season settling in. Never climb beyond 50, with the GPUs loaded incessantly for gaming/testing. I wouldn't find concern in adopting them.


----------



## JMCB

What are you guys using to overclock? Is there a non-beta release of afterburner available (as I hate having the damn thing expire every couple of weeks).


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


What are you guys using to overclock? Is there a non-beta release of afterburner available (as I hate having the damn thing expire every couple of weeks).


using CCC

can get up to about 950/1380 with the 20+ power thing. good enough for me. at those clocks i get max load temps of about 48/49.


----------



## Mike-Bell

I've got a Sapphire 6990, and when I run furmark artifacts start to appear and compluter hangs. The card is new, stock settings. Do I have my card faulty?


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-Bell;13426449*
> I've got a Sapphire 6990, and when I run furmark artifacts start to appear and compluter hangs. The card is new, stock settings. Do I have my card faulty?


Possible. Maybe likely; I haven't run Furmark in generations (computer generations, i.e. a year & change) because I find it useless. Have you tried other benchmark tools? Games? How does it operate under such conditions?

Try dialing in a few more mV and re-test. Perhaps your card requires a bit more oomph to meet requisite clocks.


----------



## Mike-Bell

After waiting some time to cool the card, I turned on the pc and artifacts appear even in windows. After some minutes the system hangs. Is it faulty or just furmark killed it?


----------



## XXXfire

You didn't kill it, brother. As I said, download Afterburner (latest beta) and tweak up the voltage a minutia amount. See if it helps resolve artifacts..if not, likely a bad card. What's your PSU? When my cards aren't divided between two high quality PSUs, I'll get immediate crashes / artifacts / BSODs. When the output capacity is brought up to meet demand, everything runs flawlessly. Just provide your various specs for us to evaluate, in the mean time.


----------



## Mike-Bell

My system specs:

Intel Core 2 quad 6600 2,4 Ghz
4 Gb DDRII 800 Mhz
PSU Corsair AX 1200 w

I changed the psu only because of this card.

Thank you very much XXXfire for your help !


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-Bell;13426821*
> My system specs:
> 
> Intel Core 2 quad 6600 2,4 Ghz
> 4 Gb DDRII 800 Mhz
> PSU Corsair AX 1200 w
> 
> I changed the psu only because of this card.
> 
> Thank you very much XXXfire for your help !


Isn't a 2.4ghz Q6600 a big bottleneck for the Radeon 6990?


----------



## Mike-Bell

Yes, But I don't have enough money yet to change cpu, motherboard and mems...


----------



## Xristo

Dont bother getting a 6990 then , not until u get a new cpu and ram .. waste of money otherwise .

1200w is enough to run 2 of these cards in xfire , a 750w psu would have been fine ... bit overkill i think .

with that cpu and ram . Major bottleneck , trust me .


----------



## XXXfire

My pleasure, man.

You certainly can support that card with that PSU, suggesting (assuming no fault with the PSU itself) there is an issue with the card. I'd still like to see if the artifacting vanishes with a tad more voltage, but such is a requirement that never should accompany new hardware.

I have a Sapphire 6990 myself, and from what I know they have a decent RMA department. I would contact them and insist on having a replacement fulfilled within several days of the request. E-mail them this morning, and then call first thing tomorrow. Prepare your card for shipment, and pony up the additional charge for 1 day shipping to ensure things are immediately resolved. I RMAed a 6970 to XFX this Wednesday former, and received a replacement (brand new, sealed box) today. Off topic: anyone interested in acquiring it for dirt cheap, let me know









I'm sorry for the issues you're suffering, as I know it's a hassle. The good news is you will be able to wrap up the process in days (not weeks or months) should you act with hasty resolve. Good luck, man. Don't stop frequenting the forum after you've RMAed, either (as so often happens)! I'm curious to see how it plays out for you.

Good luck, man.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-Bell;13426449*
> I've got a Sapphire 6990, and when I run furmark artifacts start to appear and compluter hangs. The card is new, stock settings. Do I have my card faulty?


it could be driver issue, other hard ware issues? we need more info on your system, but if everything else is fine, your card shouldnt be artifacting, Ive ocerclcoked to over 1000 and never seen artifacts, then yes, RMA your card.


----------



## Mike-Bell

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll send it to RMA and see what happends. Next system update will be the cpu and mems, I'll post here any new information I have.

Thanks!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

help!

been getting not so random bsod, about 5 in the last 2-3 weeks -

0xA0000001, 0x00000116, 0x000000A1

i think they have to do with graphics driver. im unstalling afterburner read they can cause bsod in win 7.

graphics card runs fine though, OC 930/1375 24/7, steady temps, both gpu temps identical!


----------



## cq842000

Stop 0x116 is a low IOH(Northbridge) voltage. I've had the stop 0xA1 before when my card wasnt stable at a certain frequency/voltage. The simplest solution to try is to give your IOH(Northbridge) more juice.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13428606*
> help!
> 
> been getting not so random bsod, about 5 in the last 2-3 weeks -
> 
> 0xA0000001, 0x00000116, 0x000000A1
> 
> i think they have to do with graphics driver. im unstalling afterburner read they can cause bsod in win 7.
> 
> graphics card runs fine though, OC 930/1375 24/7, steady temps, both gpu temps identical!


If you're running 6990 + 6970, something is wrong, as you're only showing 2 GPUs.


----------



## Alex132

Look at his sig its 1 6990. Furmark is not a good stability tool, rather use Heaven 2.5 or 3DMark


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13430512*
> Look at his sig its 1 6990. Furmark is not a good stability tool, rather use Heaven 2.5 or 3DMark


I find the Aliens vs Predator Benchmark is a good stability tool, Because I can run 965/1375 in 3dmark 11, And it will lock up my PC in Aliens vs Predator Benchmark. If I drop to 960/1375 then im fine in everything


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13430512*
> Look at his sig its 1 6990. Furmark is not a good stability tool, rather use Heaven 2.5 or 3DMark


I thought I saw 6990 and 6970 when I posted, thats why I asked


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Both clocked at 1030/1500 1.3v - They are kick'n ACE!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13437027']Both clocked at 1030/1500 1.3v - They are kick'n ACE!


NICE! I have to get that same EK bridge for my new mobo this week.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13437088*
> NICE! I have to get that same EK bridge for my new mobo this week.


Thanks. Ya the bridge is sweet. I figure out that they used the same position for the water inlets for the 5 series bridges, but i originally purchased the three slot parallel bridge but later found I needed the four slot one for that to work. I might switch it out whenever I decide to install quick disconnects but this is working just fine.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Very nice setup Mega!


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13437027']Both clocked at 1030/1500 1.3v - They are kick'n ACE!


Gorgeous indeed, man. Great clocks, for that matter. I'm terrified the EDC memory protection is going to subversively chop my performance, so I've never pushed beyond 1450 (having watched steady/incremental or negligible, but never negative, gains). What method are you using to gauge positive gains with those sick-arse memory clocks?


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13437926*
> Gorgeous indeed, man. Great clocks, for that matter. I'm terrified the EDC memory protection is going to subversively chop my performance, so I've never pushed beyond 1450 (having watched steady/incremental or negligible, but never negative, gains). What method are you using to gauge positive gains with those sick-arse memory clocks?


Nothing special really other than being very methodical in my approach. First I determined max stable core then mem, watching my gpu score closely after every run. In every different bench I use, I have notived gains up to 1500 and diminishing scores anytime I go past that. Since my original post I have decided to cut back the core 5mhz after I got a crash at 1030 11.4 cap2. I have since returned to cap 1 @ 1025/1500 1.3v and have not had another issue. Who know I may creep back up with cap1. I have noticed that these whql 11.4 oc much better than the early preview drivers. I'm hoping this continues!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

would a dedicated phsyx card be worth it with my motherboard?

i have a 6990 & soon a 6970, thats 8x8, I think if the 3rd pcie slot was used it would run at x1, is it worth to have say a GTX260 for physx games even if its running at x1? would that still be better than using the cpu? at 8x8x1 ?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13440129*
> would a dedicated phsyx card be worth it with my motherboard?
> 
> i have a 6990 & soon a 6970, thats 8x8, I think if the 3rd pcie slot was used it would run at x1, is it worth to have say a GTX260 for physx games even if its running at x1? would that still be better than using the cpu? at 8x8x1 ?


I would not be worth it IMO at 1x. If you had 16x, 8x, 8x configuration, I would OK then.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

AMD Catalyst 11.5 WHQL

woot!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


AMD Catalyst 11.5 WHQL

woot!


There's also the 11.5a Hotfix Drivers http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...15ahotfix.aspx


----------



## ttoadd.nz

11.5 made my benchmarks stutter and got worse scores, back to 11.4 and no problems.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13446173*
> 11.5 made my benchmarks stutter and got worse scores, back to 11.4 and no problems.


What one's did you try? There's 11.5, And 11.5 hotfix. I haven't done any benchmarks yet but im running the hotfix drivers right now.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I just tried 11.5, i don't have the cursor problem so i skipped the hotfix. 11.4 seems to be working perfectly for me, no stutter, best benchmark scores and smooth gaming. I'm just guessing AMD whipped out these 11.5 drivers without fully testing them.

How are you finding the hotfixes?


----------



## 110110101

Will setting up a watercooling system void the warranty on my HIS? I can't find the warranty information anywhere.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *110110101;13446275*
> Will setting up a watercooling system void the warranty on my HIS? I can't find the warranty information anywhere.


It wont as long as you install the stock air cooler back on before sending for RMA.


----------



## 110110101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13446321*
> It wont as long as you install the stock air cooler back on before sending for RMA.


Alright, thanks


----------



## badatgames18

someone should really gather the benches in this thread and stick them to the op so i won't have to scroll 20 somethin pages to find them scattered lol


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13446262*
> I just tried 11.5, i don't have the cursor problem so i skipped the hotfix. 11.4 seems to be working perfectly for me, no stutter, best benchmark scores and smooth gaming. I'm just guessing AMD whipped out these 11.5 drivers without fully testing them.
> 
> How are you finding the hotfixes?


Look back a page, I posted the link


----------



## broken pixel

Since changing from my gimp epower 1200 to the AX1200 my 6990 runs clean.

My FurMark score jumped up.

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_score_190.php?id=170055

Score: 7365 points (122 FPS)

Submitted by ohm on May 10 2011, 2:08 am

Bench duration: 60 seconds
Resolution: 1280 x 720
MSAA samples: 0
Window mode: fullscreen

Primary renderer: ATI Radeon HD 6970 Series
Device ID: 0x1002 - 0x671d
GPU clock: 980 MHz
Memory clock: 1375 MHz
Graphics drivers: Catalyst 11.5 - 8.85.6-110505a-118668E (5-5-2011)
GPU temperatures (start/end):37°C / 49°C
Number of GPUs: 2

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 930 @ 2.80GHz
CPU speed: 4200 MHz
Operating system: Windows 7 64-bit build 7601 [Service Pack 1]


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *110110101;13446275*
> Will setting up a watercooling system void the warranty on my HIS? I can't find the warranty information anywhere.


By the HIS book, yes. I checked. But AFAIK, it it's submitted for RMA completely stock with no damage during disassemble/reassemble, I don't think you will have issues. You don't need to register it either to have warranty. I registered mine today and saw the note during registration. Since I've never had issues with any off my cards (knocking on wood), it's not a huge issue for me.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Just ordered my EK-FC6990 Nickel Acrylic Block. Can't wait







This is my first watercooled GPU so hopefully it all goes well







I didn't have any problems doing the CPU so I think I should be ok









This is how im setup right now, Hopefully my RX360 + RX120 is enough to keep the temps under control.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13449338*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my EK-FC6990 Nickel Acrylic Block. Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first watercooled GPU so hopefully it all goes well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any problems doing the CPU so I think I should be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how im setup right now, Hopefully my RX360 + RX120 is enough to keep the temps under control.


I run my CPU, 6990 and 6970 off one RX360 on a single DDC 10watt pump in a XSPC reservoir just fine. The 6970 was pulled today and I'm waiting for my 2nd 6990. I will add that into the loop to see how well it runs before switching over to a dual RX360 rad system with X58A-UD7 mobo chipset blocks in a CL M8 case.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13449494*
> I run my CPU, 6990 and 6970 off one RX360 on a single DDC 10watt pump in a XSPC reservoir. The 6970 was pulled today and I'm waiting for my 2nd 6990. I will add that into the loop to see how well it runs before switching over to a dual RX360 rad system with X58A-UD7 mobo chipset blocks in a CL M8 case.


How are your temps with the 6990 + 6970? I do plan on getting a 6970 (or 6990 if the price is right







) Later on, But I can't get another rad in this case with out modding







I guess I could hang a rad off the back of the case if I have to


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13449572*
> How where your temps? I do plan on getting a 6970 (or 6990 if the price is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Later on, But I can't get another rad in this case with out modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could hang a rad off the back of the case if I have to


I haven't really thrown the kitchen sink at it in a while. Just ran a full round of Crysis Warhead benchmarks at 3 rounds each and Heaven 2.5. The GPU's never really saw past 60C ever. My CPU has seen 71C under LinX after 3 hours of Furmark with my Crossfire 6870s first. It took the CPU 1 hour to get there at that. You'll never see the temps Prime95, LinX or Furmark does while gaming, so you'll be fine, more so with an extra 120 rad. I do run Koolance 120mm 2000RPM fans on bios control from the CPU header on my motherboard via a SunBeamtech 6 channel fan controller, which works very well IMO.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13449648*
> I haven't really thrown the kitchen sink at it in a while. Just ran a full round of Crysis Warhead benchmarks at 3 rounds each and Heaven 2.5. The GPU's never really saw past 60C ever. My CPU has seen 71C under LinX after 3 hours of Furmark with my Crossfire 6870s first. It took the CPU 1 hour to get there at that. You'll never see the temps Prime95, LinX or Furmark does while gaming, so you'll be fine, more so with an extra 120 rad. I do run Koolance 120mm 2000RPM fans on bios control from the CPU header on my motherboard via a SunBeamtech 6 channel fan controller, which works very well IMO.


Right now im using 4 AP-15's in push on the rads, And today my CPU hasn't gone past 53c on the hottest core. Thats playing Test drive unlimated 2, WOW, And GTA4 all day and converting a video for my ipod







I think your right that the 6990 in the loop will be fine. Another 6970 or 6990 will start to push it, But ill deal with that when I get there







Thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13449756*
> Right now im using 4 AP-15's in push on the rads, And today my CPU hasn't gone past 53c on the hottest core. Thats playing Test drive unlimated 2, WOW, And GTA4 all day and converting a video for my ipod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your right that the 6990 in the loop will be fine. Another 6970 or 6990 will start to push it, But ill deal with that when I get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


At worst, if you have the stock XPSC X20 750 pump, you may want to switch out to a DDC or D5 pump if the flow drops off too much. XSPC makes the same style dual 5.25 bay reservoir, so you can use those pumps in the same configuration.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13449802*
> At worst, if you have the stock XPSC X20 750 pump, you may want to switch out to a DDC or D5 pump if the flow drops off too much. XSPC makes the same style dual 5.25 bay reservoir, so you can use those pumps in the same configuration.


Yea im running the stock X20 750. It should be ok with the 6990 in the loop, But I think its going to be about it's max. Are you talking about this kind of setup? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11219/ex-res-232/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_-_Laing_D5_MCP655_w_Blue_LED_Light_-_Clear_Silver_Black.html?tl=g30c97s168 Or is there another setup? Im still new to water cooling







Thanks for the info


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13449930*
> Yea im running the stock X20 750. It should be ok with the 6990 in the loop, But I think its going to be about it's max. Are you talking about this kind of setup? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11219/ex-res-232/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_-_Laing_D5_MCP655_w_Blue_LED_Light_-_Clear_Silver_Black.html?tl=g30c97s168 Or is there another setup? Im still new to water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info


Yeah, that's the D5 (MCP655)style reservoir and there's the DDC (MCP350/MCP355) style like I run.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_665&products_id=3542

There's a seller here on OCN in the for sale threads that sells DDC-1 pumps for $35 shipped (BMaverick). They are the black impeller 10watt OEM versions.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Yeah, that's the D5 (MCP655)style reservoir and there's the DDC (MCP350/MCP355) style like I run.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...oducts_id=3542

There's a seller here on OCN in the for sale threads that sells DDC-1 pumps for $35 shipped (BMaverick). They are the black impeller 10watt OEM versions.


Thanks for the info. I think im going with the XSPC Reservoir with a MCP655 pump w/ Speed Control, But thats later







It's going to be nice not having the fan noise from the 6990, But its not much louder then my 3 5770's I had before. Now I just need to see if theres a water block for my 9800GT. The fan on it runs @35% and can't be turned down







It's the loudest thing in my case at idle, And it only gets up to 48c when overclocked.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Tri fire's back!! picked up my replacement HD6970 today










Some Heaven runs, default settings, 5908x1080 res, both cards @ 930/1375;

Just 6990










6990 + 6970










Everything working fine so having second thoughts about installing the Koolance block on the 6970 when it comes back... thats what caused all the trouble in the first place... might just sell it... max OC temps on the 6970 are mid 70's anyway, theres nothing wrong with that. and its not nearly as noisy as the stock 6990 fan... what do you guys think?

I feel like im getting lower FPS in mafia 2 than i was before with just the 6990...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Tri fire's back!! picked up my replacement HD6970 today

Everything working fine so having second thoughts about installing the Koolance block on the 6970 when it comes back... thats what caused all the trouble in the first place... might just sell it... max OC temps on the 6970 are mid 70's anyway, theres nothing wrong with that. and its not nearly as noisy as the stock 6990 fan... what do you guys think?

I feel like im getting lower FPS in mafia 2 than i was before with just the 6990...


I think thats how im going to run my 6990 underwater, and the 6970 on air unless I really need to cool it down







But something tells me it will go under water at some point


----------



## ezveedub

List of ATI CAP files and what they address up to 11.2 CAP 2. Just in case anyone needs to
check.

http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/catalyst_application_profiles_tracking_list.pdf


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

from Koolance re my RMA -

'We will replace it with a new one, but we think you may have the same issue as this block looks normal.

Sometimes reference layout video card modules have different heights (up to 0.5mm) that make enough difference to get a poor connection.'

I dont think thats true since all the thermal pads had impressions on them when I took the block off.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13450849*
> Tri fire's back!! picked up my replacement HD6970 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Heaven runs, default settings, 5908x1080 res, both cards @ 930/1375;
> 
> Just 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6990 + 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything working fine so having second thoughts about installing the Koolance block on the 6970 when it comes back... thats what caused all the trouble in the first place... might just sell it... max OC temps on the 6970 are mid 70's anyway, theres nothing wrong with that. and its not nearly as noisy as the stock 6990 fan... what do you guys think?
> 
> I feel like im getting lower FPS in mafia 2 than i was before with just the 6990...


Hey man, what is up with your resolution?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13459090*
> Hey man, what is up with your resolution?


Bezel compensation


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13459128*
> Bezel compensation


My bezels are compensated for as well but I still only get 5760x1080 for 3x 1080p screens. I was only curious. Nice scores by the way.


----------



## HiLuckyB

With bezel compensation on my screen's are at 6064x1080 right now, With no bezel compensation it's 5760x1080.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13459245*
> With bezel compensation on my screen's are at 6064x1080 right now, With no bezel compensation it's 5760x1080.


Ahhh, so it's based on pixel density then. No problem, thanks for answering my n00b question. Even when compensated in either direction, my resolution stays the same....


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Hey man, what is up with your resolution?


eyefinity.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


eyefinity.


Indeed. If your ever interested, I ran quadfire at 930/1400 @ 5760x1080 for comparison.


----------



## jonnyquest

Hey, I'm having problems with my 6990, every time I load a heavy graphical program like Crysis 2 or 3d benchmark 11 it gets stuck at certain points. I ran IBT so it's not the CPU. I'm able to run 3dmark 11 till the combined test it loads to about 80% then just hangs. I dropped my clocks back to stock and no change. I think it stared happening after I let a program install driver updates it's really weird any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


Hey, I'm having problems with my 6990, every time I load a heavy graphical program like Crysis 2 or 3d benchmark 11 it gets stuck at certain points. I ran IBT so it's not the CPU. I'm able to run 3dmark 11 till the combined test it loads to about 80% then just hangs. I dropped my clocks back to stock and no change. I think it stared happening after I let a program install driver updates it's really weird any suggestions?
Thanks


3DMark11 always loads to about 80% and then hangs for while before commencing onwards for me. How long are you waiting?


----------



## jonnyquest

About 7min.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


About 7min.


OK, thats an issue. Are you loading driver's directly or using Win7 updates? I stopped Win7 driver loads, as it screwed me yesterday, but on an older 48xx ATI card and I had to re-install a new OS installation and delete the old windows after moving my files around.


----------



## jonnyquest

I install drivers from both but I installed CCC 1.5 2 days ago. I had 52 driver updates yesterday from this program called Driverpack solution 11, so I think this is whats causing it all I don't know how, I made sure it doesn't install any video drivers.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


I install drivers from both but I installed CCC 1.5 2 days ago. I had 52 driver updates yesterday from this program called Driverpack solution 11, so I think this is whats causing it all I don't know how, I made sure it doesn't install any video drivers.


I have no clue what Driverpack is, but 52 driver updates seems a bit extreme. I have never seen that many.


----------



## jonnyquest

Yea it was allot of chipsets and w.e. I really don't want to reinstall my windows and I cant do a system restore past today









Do you have any idea on what I can do?
Thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


Yea it was allot of chipsets and w.e. I really don't want to reinstall my windows and I cant do a system restore past today








Do you have any idea on what I can do?
Thanks


I did a Win7 reinstall without formatting. Win7 will rename the original Windows OS as a folder called "windows.old". All the other folders on the HDD remain the same. I just transfer all my personal files from under "Users" in the windows.old folder and then delete it if needed. File movement takes a second or two. It's really not bad at all. Plus if the new install doesn't really operate how you want it to, just name it "windows.old" and take the ".old" off the original OS install to revert back if needed.


----------



## jonnyquest

Will give this a try now THANKS


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonnyquest*


Will give this a try now THANKS










You will have to reinstall your programs though if you do this. The files will be there in the windows.old folder structure, but they will have no registration in the new Win7 install. You can always install the programs, then copy over your old original folders to replace them if you have saved data on them.


----------



## scotty86

Hi guys,

Im new to overclockers.net and just recently got myself a Gigabyte 6990, along with 2500k...

Just to confirm when overclocking these cards with the bios (on the card) setting, it was set to #2 and the core clock was 830mhz. To overclock it, you change it to #1 and moves it to 880mhz and then you up it from there? is this right?


----------



## jonnyquest

Everything looks good ill try 3d benchmark tomorrow (got school) as for the links I just had to copy and paste them and all my programs are on mt 2tb








Thanks hopes this fixed the 3d benchmark


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scotty86*


Hi guys,

Im new to overclockers.net and just recently got myself a Gigabyte 6990, along with 2500k...

Just to confirm when overclocking these cards with the bios (on the card) setting, it was set to #2 and the core clock was 830mhz. To overclock it, you change it to #1 and moves it to 880mhz and then you up it from there? is this right?


Yes bios 1 is the 880mhz and you can overclock it from there


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scotty86*


Hi guys,

Im new to overclockers.net and just recently got myself a Gigabyte 6990, along with 2500k...

Just to confirm when overclocking these cards with the bios (on the card) setting, it was set to #2 and the core clock was 830mhz. To overclock it, you change it to #1 and moves it to 880mhz and then you up it from there? is this right?


If you select Bios 1 (AUSUM mode), click on default to make the Bios 1 settings apply (880). I also move PowerTune up if you overclock it from CCC, which has worked well for me so far, but I haven't really pushed it as far as some on here.


----------



## scotty86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


If you select Bios 1 (AUSUM mode), click on default to make the Bios 1 settings apply (880). I also move PowerTune up if you overclock it from CCC, which has worked well for me so far, but I haven't really pushed it as far as some on here.


I see, awesome thanks for that.

Soon ill be getting another 6990 and putting it under water. But ill leave it for now.

To get the card to run 950+ core and 1400mem+ does it need increased volts? if so what application will run it? It doesn't detect in MSI Afterburner... and yes i have checked the show voltage in the settings..


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scotty86*


I see, awesome thanks for that.

Soon ill be getting another 6990 and putting it under water. But ill leave it for now.

To get the card to run 950+ core and 1400mem+ does it need increased volts? if so what application will run it? It doesn't detect in MSI Afterburner... and yes i have checked the show voltage in the settings..


You can use the PowerTune setting at +20% to increase voltage supply in CCC.

For AfterBurner, try this version.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/-MSI-Aft...load-2718.html


----------



## derickwm

Any difference in temps from these 2 different blocks or just aesthetics?

http://www.jab-tech.com/EK-Radeon-HD...l-pr-4824.html

http://www.jab-tech.com/EK-Radeon-HD...0-pr-4825.html

thanks.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Any difference in temps from these 2 different blocks or just aesthetics?

http://www.jab-tech.com/EK-Radeon-HD...l-pr-4824.html

http://www.jab-tech.com/EK-Radeon-HD...0-pr-4825.html

thanks.


No difference regarding temperature. The Acetal is stronger than the Acrylic block.


----------



## HiLuckyB

My 6990 is now underwater


----------



## jummies

Nice HiluckyB.

I'm still sitting haven't pulled the trigger on getting a kit + 6990 block


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;13486109*
> Nice HiluckyB.
> 
> I'm still sitting haven't pulled the trigger on getting a kit + 6990 block


Im loving not having any fan noise


----------



## pujo

good job HiLucky, very neat


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pujo;13487019*
> good job HiLucky, very neat


Thanks







It's the best I could do with having so much in the case







This computer is up to 65 LBS now


----------



## ezveedub

Finally got 2nd 6990 installed. Have to find out what USPS did with my EK waterblock. Idiots showed they delivered my package







, yet I have nothing in the mailbox.







This sucks!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13487784*
> Finally got 2nd 6990 installed. Have to find out what USPS did with my EK waterblock. Idiots showed they delivered my package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yet I have nothing in the mailbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks!


OK, so after I find out the mailman decided to not deliver my package yesterday and keep it at the post office, I finally picked up my EK 6990 waterblock and it has the older mismatched threaded standoffs. You would think the resellers would know to send these with the 6990 waterblocks by now.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13489574*
> OK, so after I find out the mailman decided to not deliver my package yesterday and keep it at the post office, I finally picked up my EK 6990 waterblock and it has the older mismatched threaded standoffs. You would think the resellers would know to send these with the 6990 waterblocks by now.


super gay. I had the same problem with both blocks I ordered right when they went on sale but ya they should of been fixed by now. Did you pick up one of their crossfire bridges or backplates?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13496712']super gay. I had the same problem with both blocks I ordered right when they went on sale but ya they should of been fixed by now. Did you pick up one of their crossfire bridges or backplates?


Yes, I have two types of bridges, but no backplates yet. I was going to order from EK direct for the Nickel back plates and single PCI slot plates, but I think I rather wait it out until the US resellers get them. my reseller is shipping me the standoffs now.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

anyone wanna buy a Koolance 6970 waterblock? they sending me a new one but I aint going to install it. Happy with 6990 on water and 6970 on air. Its below the 6990 anyway so temps rarely go over 75 even when OC to 950 core.

Postage to states will be about $35 AUD, I'll sell block for 1/2 price $57 AUD. Payment via paypal.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13496768*
> Yes, I have two types of bridges, but no backplates yet. I was going to order from EK direct for the Nickel back plates and single PCI slot plates, but I think I rather wait it out until the US resellers get them. my reseller is shipping me the standoffs now.


Good call, Ek is slower than slow.


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok. I'm here and need some help guys. I'm not getting the performance I think I should. Running 3 1920x1080 screens in eyefinity. Does anyone have some crysis 2 #'s we can compare? Anyone know the best driver/profiles to be using and what's the best way to monitor and overclock the 6990 with.

Thanks for help and will give rep


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;13497852*
> Good call, Ek is slower than slow.


Actually, ordering from EK is not bad. I get the parts in 3 days. It's the shipping cost that I don't like.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Ok. I'm here and need some help guys. I'm not getting the performance I think I should. Running 3 1920x1080 screens in eyefinity. Does anyone have some crysis 2 #'s we can compare? Anyone know the best driver/profiles to be using and what's the best way to monitor and overclock the 6990 with.

Thanks for help and will give rep


Crysis 2 has never been very playable even @960 1375. I get 25-50fps most of the time its around 35fps, And at 5760/1080 thats not playable to me.


----------



## EmL

Hey guys! I just thought, instead of starting a new thread I could ask here. So no mad eye @the greenie.









Do you think I'd gain alot of performance selling off my 560's(or keep one as Physx) and go 6990 instead? Specs in the sig. Thanks!


----------



## Alex132

You'll be bottlenecked with either configuration of GPU's anyways


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

is a phsyx card worthless if its in a PCIE x1 slot?

Would my CPU still be faster?


----------



## Alex132

PhysX card not worth it fullstop.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13506918*
> PhysX card not worth it fullstop.


really? just asking cause mafia 2 is really laggy during gun fights with physx turned on

why are my clocks stable in Furmark but heaven keeps crashes half way through?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13507156*
> really? just asking cause mafia 2 is really laggy during gun fights with physx turned on
> 
> why are my clocks stable in Furmark but heaven keeps crashes half way through?


Heaven is what I use to test OC settings, so if it crashes, your settings need tweaking. Furmark does nothing other than burn-in IMO. I use Furmark to break-in TIM only. I have no idea about PhysX, but I know using incorrect settings or cards can actually hurt performance. There was a Linus tech tips video on that.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13507156*
> really? just asking cause mafia 2 is really laggy during gun fights with physx turned on
> 
> why are my clocks stable in Furmark but heaven keeps crashes half way through?


I mean if you have the cash I guess go for it? But so few games support it, and you could just turn it off. A GTX 250/GTX 260 is probably your best bet.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13507384*
> I mean if you have the cash I guess go for it? But so few games support it, and you could just turn it off. A GTX 250/GTX 260 is probably your best bet.


ok thanks. Ive also heard even a 9800GT is enough.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


ok thanks. Ive also heard even a 9800GT is enough.


My 9800GT 1GB works just fine with my 6990









Of course my card is overclocked from 550/1375/900 to 715/1790/1000, But this is overclock.net


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

should I be bothered if my 3 pci e slots run at 8x8x1 ?


----------



## Alex132

for PhysX it soundn't matter too much. And 9800 = 250


----------



## Levesque

11.5 are good for 3D Mark 11.









*P17188* and GPU score *24907*! Almost 25000.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


11.5 are good for 3D Mark 11.









*P17188* and GPU score *24907*! Almost 25000.




















I've never had paticular good luck with 3dmark 11







Those are sick ass scores though, serious. Hows everything been running for you my brother? I'm prepping to install my 2nd Koolance WB (been putting it off because lacking hose clamps). I've been running 975/1500 with one card under-water & the other on air ;D Can't wait to hurdle a GHz later this evening.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Can anyone tell what the GPU Temp 1,2,3 are? On core #2 the GPU Temp 2,and 3 are running hot compared to everything else. I want to know what they are on the card.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I've never had paticular good luck with 3dmark 11







Those are sick ass scores though, serious. Hows everything been running for you my brother? I'm prepping to install my 2nd Koolance WB (been putting it off because lacking hose clamps). I've been running 975/1500 with one card under-water & the other on air ;D Can't wait to hurdle a GHz later this evening.


I figured you would have great scores with 3DMark11 and a I7 2600K


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I've never had paticular good luck with 3dmark 11







Those are sick ass scores though, serious.


11.5 gave a nice kick to my score!







I think AMD are working on this synthetic benchmark and not telling anyone...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


Hows everything been running for you my brother?


Just coming from a 7 days of conferences and meeting. Way too busy! Don't have time to play!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I've been running 975/1500 with one card under-water & the other on air ;D Can't wait to hurdle a GHz later this evening.


I'm sure you will do over 1000 easily.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Can anyone tell what the GPU Temp 1,2,3 are? On core #2 the GPU Temp 2,and 3 are running hot compared to everything else. I want to know what they are on the card.










If you're looking for GPU temps, I would use CCC. Not sure what GPU-Z is showing.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


If you're looking for GPU temps, I would use CCC. Not sure what GPU-Z is showing.


Im talking about the GPU temps 1, 2, 3 in gpu-z. I can run 1000/1375 @1.225v (Haven't tried lower voltage yet) and get 60c on the cores 70.5c on the vreg, But the gpu temp #3 hits 85c







I don't know what it's for on the card.


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13437027']Both clocked at 1030/1500 1.3v - They are kick'n ACE!


Very nice setup, can I ask what rads you are running? 3.120 and 2.120 ? And what cpu @ what are you running?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xAlex79;13517325*
> Very nice setup, can I ask what rads you are running? 3.120 and 2.120 ? And what cpu @ what are you running?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


I'm guessing 3.120 = 360 seeing as . means x in our maths








So a 360 and 240 rad... Or might be a tripple stacked 120mm and double stacked 120mm lol


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

does anyone else get random BSOD?
ever since I went ATI, I been getting random blue screens. its the only thing I can think of. never got them before when I had 580's... except when OC cpu. but thats stable now.

getting

0x00000116
0x0000007E
0x000000A1
0x0000001E


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13519372*
> does anyone else get random BSOD?
> ever since I went ATI, I been getting random blue screens. its the only thing I can think of. never got them before when I had 580's... except when OC cpu. but thats stable now.
> 
> getting
> 
> 0x00000116
> 0x0000007E
> 0x000000A1
> 0x0000001E


0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)

0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

0x1E = add more vcore

All found here.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13519548*
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> 
> 0x1E = add more vcore
> 
> All found here.


thanks, x116 is the most common one I get, what fixes it? googled & seems to be a video driver issue, Ive done a clean install of 11.5 though, used driver sweeper.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13519838*
> thanks, x116 is the most common one I get, what fixes it? googled & seems to be a video driver issue, Ive done a clean install of 11.5 though, used driver sweeper.


Gigabyte seems to of skipped putting a molex connector on the motherboard to help with making the power more stable thats being pulled from the pcie slots. Those cards are pulling alot of power from the board. On my board I can up the voltage on NF200 chip to help to with running multiple videos cards too.

That's just what comes to mind. It could always be a driver problem, But it's hard to say


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Gigabyte seems to of skipped putting a molex connector on the motherboard to help with making the power more stable thats being pulled from the pcie slots. Those cards are pulling alot of power from the board. On my board I can up the voltage on NF200 chip to help to with running multiple videos cards too.

That's just what comes to mind. It could always be a driver problem, But it's hard to say










Doubtful that it's a driver issue unless multiple BSODs have corrupted it... doubtful if the memory dumps complete. For me x116 went away when I increased the IOH voltage... I'm still trying to find a guru to learn from so dont feel bad. I have a recurring 0x124 regardless of whether or not I increase Vcore/QPI/VTT @ 4.6ghz. If anyone would like to impart wisdom from their experiences with the X58 i7s, please PM me.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Doubtful that it's a driver issue unless multiple BSODs have corrupted it... doubtful if the memory dumps complete. For me x116 went away when I increased the IOH voltage... I'm still trying to find a guru to learn from so dont feel bad. I have a recurring 0x124 regardless of whether or not I increase Vcore/QPI/VTT @ 4.6ghz. If anyone would like to impart wisdom from their experiences with the X58 i7s, please PM me.


well I have the cpu at 4.7ghz, 1.38 v core, load line stepping level 10, the vtt at 1.12 and pch core at 1.1, swapped ram sticks around, ram in profile 1 2133mh but standard not turbo or extreme in cmos, ran mem test, ran prime95 in backround whilst using multiple windows apps, set clocks down to 880/1375 on all gpus, ran heaven - 47.5 fps in eyefinity (1 FPS less than 930/1375), ran reg cleaner, defragger, and now everything seems ok. will now try and play Dirt2 and see if I get the x116 BSOD... will let you know how it goes, thanks


----------



## Levesque

3WYXFIRE

Did you do a clean install when moving from Nvidia to AMD? Did you try loading an image of a clean Windows installation? With a boat-load of BSOD like that, you should. Sadly, you probably have some corrupt files my friend.









I think your BSOD are related to your CPU OC. Your AMD GPUs set-up is taxing all your parts more, CPU and memory sub-systems, so you need to up the voltage for those.

So your ''stable'' OC with Nvidia may become unstable when changing GPUs. You have to retest your CPU OC with Prime and LinX, and try upping your voltages. Do all the steps you would do for a new CPU OC, to try and find your new stable voltages for that OC.

Be sure to put all your GPUs, 6990 and 6970, at default stock speed before trying to find your stable CPU and memory voltages.

Also, do you have molex plugs on your motherboard for more power to your GPUs?

Also, be sure to use the good rails on your PSU. Look at the rails distibution of your PSU and put the 6990 alone on a rail, and the 6970 on another.


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys! The Witcher 2, exclusive to the PC (no console port here!) is coming with some crazy video settings. 6990 owners will be happy.









''CD Projekt's RPG The Witcher 2 is set to launch in a matter of days, but already those who pre-ordered the game on Steam can now take a peek at the game's readme. Doing so reveals a very long list of graphics options, one of which in particular stands out: "*Uber sampling*."

As you'd expect, it's a high end option: "The whole scene is rendered multiple times to give best possible texture and object details and antialiasing (better than antialias and anisotropy even on highest settings)." The developer says this is intended only for those with both the best possible CPU and GPU available now (X4 980 / i7 980X and *6990* / 590).''










*Finally a game made for high-end PCs with high-end options*, instead of a low-a*s console port. Just for that, I'm buying the game.









People interested in this game should buy it from GOG.com directly, since the devs are getting all the money if you buy it that way... and no DRM! No Steam for me for that one.









And the Witcher 1 was one of my all time favorite.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


thanks, x116 is the most common one I get, what fixes it? googled & seems to be a video driver issue, Ive done a clean install of 11.5 though, used driver sweeper.


If you run a Gigabyte UD3, 5, 7, or 9 board, you may want to ask about those BSOD and IOH voltage questions in this thread to see what other answers your get. I see some voltage and IOH talk in there now.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-ud3r-ud5.html


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Crysis 2 has never been very playable even @960 1375. I get 25-50fps most of the time its around 35fps, And at 5760/1080 thats not playable to me.


Yeah, the ati cards don't really like crysis 2. To tell you guys the truth, 2 6850's($180each) was WAY faster in Crossfire than the 6990($750). In crysis 2, the 6850's were getting 45-55fps @ 5760x1080 but had a weird lag to it. You couldn't pin point when trying to follow someone running and shoot them. The 6990 @ 900/1350 was getting 30-40fps but not as laggy. Still no good. I tried everything I could to get it running. Besides the performance issue, the sound of the 6990 is just unbearable even at 65% fan speed. Above that is insane. If I wanted a Leaf Blower in my gaming room, I would of bought one.

ATI out the window in this setup now. I got 2 vanilla 580's 1.5gig and they are much better for 3 screens. Nvidia surround runs way smoother and looks far better. I'm not bashing ATI at all. They are a good company. The eyefinity just can't maintain 60fps locked. 2 580's are running 5760x1080 Extreme settings and it's locked at 60fps the whole time. Run's almost 2 times faster than the 6990. Way quieter also.

If your thinking of playing games on 3 screens and you want to play locked at 60fps, Nvidia is the way to go. I tried a 5870, 2x 6850's, and a 6990. All of them failed to do so at that high of a resolution. 2 580's was the answer.

And to those who told me to come to this thread for help and never gave that help, Thanks. Didn't need it. It was over at the GREEN camp


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Yeah, the ati cards don't really like crysis 2. To tell you guys the truth, 2 6850's($180each) was WAY faster in Crossfire than the 6990($750).


PEBKAC newb. Not our fault. Look at yourself in a mirror instead of blaming the drivers. And stop with those ''2X6850 faster then 6990'' comments you are posting everywhere. It makes you look really stupid.









Enjoy your overpriced 580 with only 1.5Gb of VRAM, while we enjoy our faster set-ups with enough VRAM for high-res multiple screens set-up.

Nvidia got you good. 1000$ for 2 cards, and only 1.5Gb of VRAM, while you could have get 3 AMD's GPUs, 6990+6970, and a much faster set-up, and with enough VRAM for multiple screens set-ups.

You choice. Your money. Have fun with your overpriced cards with limited VRAM.









But please stop posting non-sense. Even my grand-mother knows that a 6990 is raping 2X6850. "'I don't know how to config a computer''. That's what you should post.

Sorry about the tone of my post. But it was to match yours.


----------



## De-Zant

Levesque. Driver issues are not PEBKAC most of the time. I thought that way too, until I experienced the issues myself. I was given two 5870s for free by my brother. One installed just fine. With two, no matter what I did, I couldn't get the drivers to install. Spent 7 hours on that. Afterwards I needed to spend 3 hours getting the drivers to install even on this single 5870.

On my 5770, I never had any issues although I pretty much changed drivers monthly. Until I got two 5870s, I always believed that driver issues were PEBKAC


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Yeah, the ati cards don't really like crysis 2. To tell you guys the truth, 2 6850's($180each) was WAY faster in Crossfire than the 6990($750). In crysis 2, the 6850's were getting 45-55fps @ 5760x1080 but had a weird lag to it. You couldn't pin point when trying to follow someone running and shoot them. The 6990 @ 900/1350 was getting 30-40fps but not as laggy. Still no good. I tried everything I could to get it running. Besides the performance issue, the sound of the 6990 is just unbearable even at 65% fan speed. Above that is insane. If I wanted a Leaf Blower in my gaming room, I would of bought one.

ATI out the window in this setup now. I got 2 vanilla 580's 1.5gig and they are much better for 3 screens. Nvidia surround runs way smoother and looks far better. I'm not bashing ATI at all. They are a good company. The eyefinity just can't maintain 60fps locked. 2 580's are running 5760x1080 Extreme settings and it's locked at 60fps the whole time. Run's almost 2 times faster than the 6990. Way quieter also.

If your thinking of playing games on 3 screens and you want to play locked at 60fps, Nvidia is the way to go. I tried a 5870, 2x 6850's, and a 6990. All of them failed to do so at that high of a resolution. 2 580's was the answer.

And to those who told me to come to this thread for help and never gave that help, Thanks. Didn't need it. It was over at the GREEN camp










First off... I didnt know you needed help but I'm glad you found it somewhere...doesnt matter where you get it from. As for Crysis 2, it isnt exactly a super demanding game, hell it isnt even DX11....yet. The API can make a huge difference if the game isnt highly optimized like what you see with bare metal programming on consoles. Secondly, it would appear that the 6990 hasnt even hit it's stride yet with only the initial first WHQL driver release being available. I lean more towards the side of the game being optimized for one shader arch over the other, yet I see it becoming more on even ground in the future. Didnt Nvidia have a driver issue where in SLI, the frame cap would always be at 30ish fps? I could have swore that I read numerous threads about it...any ways, it turned out to be the driver, so dont count AMD out just yet. These are my opinions, and I dont expect you to agree with them so dont worry, just know that I respect your opinion so much that I wanted to interject my own.


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok, and how bout that sound. You going to take your 6990 out in the fall and blow the leafs off your driveway. That's about what it's good for. And yes, tried every driver/profile combo and after getting the best performance out of the 6990, THE 6850'S IN EYEFINITY RAPE THE 6990. I'm not talking about on a single monitor. I'm talking about 5760x1080. I can care less how much Vram it has if it doesn't do anything for you. I was able to play higher res with 1gb 6850's than the 4gb 6990. This is what I stated. Everyone was talking about the 4gb of Vram letting you play at way higher res than cards with lower Vram. From my experience this past week, with ati's cards this wasn't true.

Like I said, I wasn't bashing, I was informing. For "EYEFINITY" 2 6850's was on top of the 6990. I seen it myself. On 1 monitor, don't know, wasn't my goal. I did switch to 1920x1080 in Crysis 2 and it was locked at 60fps, but the other 2 screens were blank. Crysis 2 is the main title this guy was worried about, spending the least amount of money he had to so he could play on 3 lcd's. I tried 3 ways with ATI cards and all failed with Crysis 2.. Also 3 card's was out of the ? as he has a P6T Deluxe (2 cards only).. If you think that the 580s are overpriced, that's fine, we don't, we like playing locked at 60fps, not choppy all over the place.

It seemed like more of a game to get the drivers to work or all the issues out. For the 580's, it was install the cards, install the drivers, setup surround, and finally START PLAYING THE GAME LOCKED AT 60FPS AT 5760x1080 AT EXTREME SETTINGS. LOL

You can keep you 6990 and like it. Hope you have a box of ear plugs next to your pc


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


First off... I didnt know you needed help but I'm glad you found it somewhere...doesnt matter where you get it from. As for Crysis 2, it isnt exactly a super demanding game, hell it isnt even DX11....yet. The API can make a huge difference if the game isnt highly optimized like what you see with bare metal programming on consoles. Secondly, it would appear that the 6990 hasnt even hit it's stride yet with only the initial first WHQL driver release being available. I lean more towards the side of the game being optimized for one shader arch over the other, yet I see it becoming more on even ground in the future. Didnt Nvidia have a driver issue where in SLI, the frame cap would always be at 30ish fps? I could have swore that I read numerous threads about it...any ways, it turned out to be the driver, so dont count AMD out just yet. These are my opinions, and I dont expect you to agree with them so dont worry, just know that I respect your opinion so much that I wanted to interject my own.


It seems that the drivers need to mature some. I was thinking of selling my Tri sli 480's to get a 6990. Boy was I wrong. Yes I paid way more and can. If money isn't a problem, don't you want what works? I do. This was the same for dirt 2 and bbc2. Both ran way better once we went to the 580's. Sorry it's like that. I still use ati cards for people running 1 screen, but I will not use them for 3. Side by side, I don't think eyefinity looks or feels as smooth as surround. My opinion.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Ok, and how bout that sound. You going to take your 6990 out in the fall and blow the leafs off your driveway. That's about what it's good for. And yes, tried every driver/profile combo and after getting the best performance out of the 6990, THE 6850'S IN EYEFINITY RAPE THE 6990. I'm not talking about on a single monitor. I'm talking about 5760x1080. I can care less how much Vram it has if it doesn't do anything for you. I was able to play higher res with 1gb 6850's than the 4gb 6990. This is what I stated. Everyone was talking about the 4gb of Vram letting you play at way higher res than cards with lower Vram. From my experience this past week, with ati's cards this wasn't true.

Like I said, I wasn't bashing, I was informing. For "EYEFINITY" 2 6850's was on top of the 6990. I seen it myself. On 1 monitor, don't know, wasn't my goal. I did switch to 1920x1080 in Crysis 2 and it was locked at 60fps, but the other 2 screens were blank. Crysis 2 is the main title this guy was worried about, spending the least amount of money he had to so he could play on 3 lcd's. I tried 3 ways with ATI cards and all failed with Crysis 2.. Also 3 card's was out of the ? as he has a P6T Deluxe (2 cards only).. If you think that the 580s are overpriced, that's fine, we don't, we like playing locked at 60fps, not choppy all over the place.


Everyone is entitled to their opinions as well as their experiences, thats only one thing that makes this life so great. The fans were a little loud at 60% with 100% sounding like a hair-dryer in a case with 13x 120mm 96 cfm fans, but with the case fans at max it was only a little noticeable. another reason I switched to waterblocks. As for performance trouble in eyefinity... well I can say I had an issue in Metro 2033 at one time with 11.4, but upon a clean install the issue resolved itself. Other than that, my frames per second stay butter smooth maxed out in eyefinity with the games I've played.. Counterstrike: Source beta at 5760x1080 completely and utterly maxed out nets me 286fps with the video stress test benchmark. I own alot of games on steam. I am sorry that you had issues with the AMD cards you purchased, but I dont share those issues so there is a possibility that said issues may reside somewhere else besides the driver or cards. I had an issue where my FPS dropped substantially upon CPU OC of 4.6ghz, turns out I had set my QPI PLL too high, which since you own a 980X as well, I'm sure you know how temperamental these things are when a setting is too high or too low.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


It seems that the drivers need to mature some. I was thinking of selling my Tri sli 480's to get a 6990. Boy was I wrong. Yes I paid way more and can. If money isn't a problem, don't you want what works? I do. This was the same for dirt 2 and bbc2. Both ran way better once we went to the 580's. Sorry it's like that. I still use ati cards for people running 1 screen, but I will not use them for 3. Side by side, I don't think eyefinity looks or feels as smooth as surround. My opinion.


To that extent I completely agree with you, the drivers do need to mature. As for money concerns, have a look at my sig rig, and in my opinion I bought what works. I push all my hardware pretty hard, and so far I am amazed by the performance of the HD6990, and I have used three screens since day one with literally hundreds of games.. and even a few benchmarks. Like I said, I think your performance issues might have been less exclusive to the videocards, and more with some other things. I cannot speak for your experiences as you alone have them, and I do not in any way share them, but that being said I am very glad you found what suits you regardless of hardware brand.


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;13524290*
> Ok, and how bout that sound. You going to take your 6990 out in the fall and blow the leafs off your driveway. That's about what it's good for. And yes, tried every driver/profile combo and after getting the best performance out of the 6990, THE 6850'S IN EYEFINITY RAPE THE 6990. I'm not talking about on a single monitor. I'm talking about 5760x1080. I can care less how much Vram it has if it doesn't do anything for you. I was able to play higher res with 1gb 6850's than the 4gb 6990. This is what I stated. Everyone was talking about the 4gb of Vram letting you play at way higher res than cards with lower Vram. From my experience this past week, with ati's cards this wasn't true.
> 
> Like I said, I wasn't bashing, I was informing. For "EYEFINITY" 2 6850's was on top of the 6990. I seen it myself. On 1 monitor, don't know, wasn't my goal. I did switch to 1920x1080 in Crysis 2 and it was locked at 60fps, but the other 2 screens were blank. Crysis 2 is the main title this guy was worried about, spending the least amount of money he had to so he could play on 3 lcd's. I tried 3 ways with ATI cards and all failed with Crysis 2.. *Also 3 card's was out of the ? as he has a P6T Deluxe (2 cards only)*.. If you think that the 580s are overpriced, that's fine, we don't, we like playing locked at 60fps, not choppy all over the place.
> 
> It seemed like more of a game to get the drivers to work or all the issues out. For the 580's, it was install the cards, install the drivers, setup surround, and finally START PLAYING THE GAME LOCKED AT 60FPS AT 5760x1080 AT EXTREME SETTINGS. LOL
> 
> You can keep you 6990 and like it. Hope you have a box of ear plugs next to your pc


Idk if I even should answer... but what levesque was referring to was the 6990+6970=3 GPUs=U$1000 *HERE* vs your 580SLI, and a P6T motherboard can run then.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins;13528662*
> Idk if I even should answer... but what levesque was referring to was the 6990+6970=3 GPUs=U$1000 *HERE* vs your 580SLI, and a P6T motherboard can run then.


Exactly.

But it's useless. He's obviously a troll, or a newb. So Ignore him. Let him go play in the other courtyard, where the grass is ''greener''.









Just tired of people saying that Nvidia have better drivers, and blah blah blah, when they obviously don't know what they are doing.

Obvious PEBKAC is obvious.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si;13524428*
> I still use ati cards for people running 1 screen, but I will not use them for 3. Side by side, I don't think eyefinity looks or feels as smooth as surround. My opinion.


Funny. I'm using 3X30'' LCD, pushing 12 millions pixels without any problem. What are you using? 3X21''? LOL! I'm almost using 3 times more pixels, and it's working perfectly for me.

PEBKAC. Obvious.

And all my cards are watercooled, so no need for ear-plugs.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

my blue screen errors seem to be coming from my Ram, ran windows mem diagnostic and it said hardware errors have been found.

so pissed off, just when I thought my rig is complete I have to go through another freakin RMA process.

when will they start makign computer hardware that works.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


my blue screen errors seem to be coming from my Ram, ran windows mem diagnostic and it said hardware errors have been found.

so pissed off, just when I thought my rig is complete I have to go through another freakin RMA process.

when will they start makign computer hardware that works.


Which G.Skill ram are you using? Seems like some high speed stuff. Also, is Windows showing all the ram is available?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Which G.Skill ram are you using? Seems like some high speed stuff. Also, is Windows showing all the ram is available?


gskill ripjawsx 2133.

yes windows showing all ram available 8GB

I heard 95% of blue screens are ram issues whether or not the error code states so. I swapped the sticks around and some games stopped blue screening, but windows diagnostic test says errors found.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


gskill ripjawsx 2133.

yes windows showing all ram available 8GB

I heard 95% of blue screens are ram issues whether or not the error code states so. I swapped the sticks around and some games stopped blue screening, but windows diagnostic test says errors found.


I never liked using super clocked RAM. I think 1866 or 2000 may be the most I would ever try. And even at that, I'm skeptical at times, LOL.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I never liked using super clocked RAM. I think 1866 or 2000 may be the most I would ever try. And even at that, I'm skeptical at times, LOL.


Im with you. I like my 1600MHz ram


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

i ran heaven and that worked out fine, 1227 points. RAM must b ok....????

I will downclock to 1600 and report back..


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

did that, interesting results, here they all are;

CPU @ 4.8Ghz, eyefinity,

Heaven results -

GPUs 940/1380, RAM @ 2133 Mhz - 1227 points 48.7 fps

GPUs 880/1375, RAM @ 2133 Mhz - 1222 points 48.5 fps

GPSs 880/1375, RAM @ 1600 Mhz - 1198 points 47.5 fps

Ran memtest ram all ok @ 1600.. still peed off, says 2133 on the box so as a consumer I expect to be able to do that.

System is more stable and error free, RAM & GPUs at stock for a 1.2% sacrafice in fps


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


did that, interesting results, here they all are;

CPU @ 4.8Ghz, eyefinity,

Heaven results -

GPUs 940/1380, RAM @ 2133 Mhz - 1227 points 48.7 fps

GPUs 880/1375, RAM @ 2133 Mhz - 1222 points 48.5 fps

GPSs 880/1375, RAM @ 1600 Mhz - 1198 points 47.5 fps

Ran memtest ram all ok @ 1600.. still peed off, says 2133 on the box so as a consumer I expect to be able to do that.

System is more stable and error free, RAM & GPUs at stock for a 1.2% sacrafice in fps










I thought I read somewhere that on the 1155 motherboards you should run 1.5v ram or lower


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


did that, interesting results, here they all are;

CPU @ 4.8Ghz, eyefinity,

Heaven results -

GPUs 940/1380, RAM @ 2133 Mhz - 1227 points 48.7 fps

GPUs 880/1375, RAM @ 2133 Mhz - 1222 points 48.5 fps

GPSs 880/1375, RAM @ 1600 Mhz - 1198 points 47.5 fps

Ran memtest ram all ok @ 1600.. still peed off, says 2133 on the box so as a consumer I expect to be able to do that.

System is more stable and error free, RAM & GPUs at stock for a 1.2% sacrafice in fps










Clock them back up until you get errors again. Also make sure you set the timings manually or check them to make sure they are set properly. I also heard to try 2T if they are set to 1T in the timing settings. I assume you're running them at 1.65V also.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I thought I read somewhere that on the 1155 motherboards you should run 1.5v ram or lower










Not sure, but with P55/X58, 1.65v is the Intel spec limit I believe. I have a switch on my mobo to over-volt them past 1.7v. I ain't even gonna try that, LOL!


----------



## Zcypot

I think I posted here before, but forgot to include pics for proof of purchase :x. I got these, non of me posing with this sexy beast







... next time I take it out.(that is what she said!)


















I want to join ^_^









Edit: this made me lol


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Not sure, but with P55/X58, 1.65v is the Intel spec limit I believe. I have a switch on my mobo to over-volt them past 1.7v. I ain't even gonna try that, LOL!


Says 1.65v on the sticks, but I assume thats for 2133mhz, so I have it at 1.6v on 1600mhz. Im going to leave my clocks where they are, 1% fps sacrafice for stable gaming is more than worth it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


I think I posted here before, but forgot to include pics for proof of purchase :x. I got these, non of me posing with this sexy beast







... next time I take it out.(that is what she said!)


Nice, congrats. No explosion, thats dissapointing.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Says 1.65v on the sticks, but I assume thats for 2133mhz, so I have it at 1.6v on 1600mhz. Im going to leave my clocks where they are, 1% fps sacrafice for stable gaming is more than worth it.


What I mean is on p67 1.65v is the MAX. From what I have seen Intel recommends 1.5v for 24/7 and 1.575 as max. Some people say 1.65v is safe, But I would go with what intel say. But thats me


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13532235*
> What I mean is on p67 1.65v is the MAX. From what I have seen Intel recommends 1.5v for 24/7 and 1.575 as max. Some people say 1.65v is safe, But I would go with what intel say. But thats me


It actually wouldnt boot at 2133mhz on 1.5, had to be on 1.64 or no boot.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13532096*
> Says 1.65v on the sticks, but I assume thats for 2133mhz, so I have it at 1.6v on 1600mhz. Im going to leave my clocks where they are, 1% fps sacrafice for stable gaming is more than worth it.
> 
> Nice, congrats. No explosion, thats dissapointing.


If you run them at 1600, I'm sure it should run fine at 1.5v instead of 1.65v.


----------



## r0obin

Hi,
I have a Sapphire HD6990. When I choose overclocking bios (Bios 1) so freeze my computer or I get blue screen.
This happens when I start a game or when I start firefox.
HD6990 works well with (bios 1) if I pull down the voltages to the same as (bios 2) (1125mV) but not with the original volt (1175 mV) in the (bios 1).
What's wrong?


----------



## ezveedub

Late night. Finally getting my second waterblock installed. Hopefully will be up and running fully on water shortly. I feel like I've been installing waterblocks now for a month. One last run on the P55 mobo.


----------



## XXXfire

1.64 volts is fine on 1155. I run 2154 mhz Patriot (sector 5) @ 1.64 all day. Just be sure to tone down your QTT voltage (especially if running an XMP profile, as I am).


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13534065*
> Late night. Finally getting my second waterblock installed. Hopefully will be up and running fully on water shortly. I feel like I've been installing waterblocks now for a month. One last run on the P55 mobo.


What blocks are those? Very nice man. What p55 board are you running (I could check your system specs, & in process kill this opportunity for discussion) & processor? I just sold my P55A-UD7 & i7-875k, which served me quite well across a variety of 5800 generation AMD cards.

When you've got it well installed, throw up some more pictures. I was going to install my second Koolance block this weekend but got tied up in work. I'm curious to your temperatures too.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13534230*
> 1.64 volts is fine on 1155. I run 2154 mhz Patriot (sector 5) @ 1.64 all day. Just be sure to tone down your QTT voltage (especially if running an XMP profile, as I am).


Thats fine if you feel that way, But when intel say anything over 1.58v can kill the memory controller in the CPU that's something I want 1155 users to know


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13534316*
> Thats fine if you feel that way, But when intel say anything over 1.58v can kill the memory controller in the CPU that's something I want 1155 users to know


It's not a feeling, sentiment, general inclination, and so forth. My Gigabyte documentation stipulates a safe voltage range up to and including 1.64 volts; wherein, even in the bios, exceeding such illicits a specific warning.

Beside that, my experience has yielded successful when modules in use are extremely high-clock. Problems have been oft occuring when XMP profiles are implemented pushing ancillary voltages far beyond the 1155 limitation.

The fact is, memory designed for a specific voltage in accomplishing very high speed won't operate at the "recommended" 1.5v. I'm informing that, and as it's been fairly well documented besides personal, anecdotal & first-hand knowledge to the subject, the ceiling is flexible at least to 1.65v.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0obin;13532989*
> Hi,
> I have a Sapphire HD6990. When I choose overclocking bios (Bios 1) so freeze my computer or I get blue screen.
> This happens when I start a game or when I start firefox.
> HD6990 works well with (bios 1) if I pull down the voltages to the same as (bios 2) (1125mV) but not with the original volt (1175 mV) in the (bios 1).
> What's wrong?


Try using Afterburner to tweak voltages on the OC bios up. Perhaps there's not enough juice to endure heavier tasks. I've heard varying reports of folks encountering faulty bios flashes somewhere up the chain in the manufacturing process. Try flashing a new performance bios, overwriting the faulty one. What is the blue screen message, buddy?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13534286*
> What blocks are those? Very nice man. What p55 board are you running (I could check your system specs, & in process kill this opportunity for discussion) & processor? I just sold my P55A-UD7 & i7-875k, which served me quite well across a variety of 5800 generation AMD cards.
> 
> When you've got it well installed, throw up some more pictures. I was going to install my second Koolance block this weekend but got tied up in work. I'm curious to your temperatures too.


Those are EK Nickel-Plexi waterblocks. I just installed them with the EK Parallel SLI bridge. I had one installed already, but was adding another block to my other 6990, so I had to take both out to add the F bridge connectors. Under Furmark, I saw one card hit 60C while the other was 54C-56C. The card reading higher C temps has Ceramique, while the other one I just completed has Shin Etsu X23-7783D, so I figure I will be changing the TIM on that higher reading card.

I'm currently running an Asus P7P55D-E Pro mobo. I was actually looking for a Gigabyte GA-P55-UD7 mobo forever, but gave up, so I got a GA-X58A-UD7 instead with a I7 960. I have the EK chipset block for the UD7 also. I will be building that system this week and moving the 6990s over to the X58 soon. I already got the I7 960 running 4.0Ghz on stock cooler. Not gonna try to get it any higher until I strap the EK HF Supreme waterblock on it later this week.


----------



## r0obin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13534448*
> Try using Afterburner to tweak voltages on the OC bios up. Perhaps there's not enough juice to endure heavier tasks. I've heard varying reports of folks encountering faulty bios flashes somewhere up the chain in the manufacturing process. Try flashing a new performance bios, overwriting the faulty one. What is the blue screen message, buddy?


All right. Will test flash the performance bios. 0x116 is the error message on blue screen. 0x116 = Low Ioh (NB) Voltage and I have tried raising the voltage from 1.1 to 1.25 but still no success. Computer hangs when I run with performance bios. But when I screw down the voltage to the same as the original bios so works the card fine.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0obin;13534601*
> All right. Will test flash the performance bios. 0x116 is the error message on blue screen. 0x116 = Low Ioh (NB) Voltage and I have tried raising the voltage from 1.1 to 1.25 but still no success. Computer hangs when I run with performance bios. But when I screw down the voltage to the same as the original bios so works the card fine.


You running high speed DDR? Seems like you have the same issue as 3WYXFIRE. He dropped the speed down on his DDR ram due to this same error. What mobo are you using also?


----------



## r0obin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13534635*
> You running high speed DDR? Seems like you have the same issue as 3WYXFIRE. He dropped the speed down on his DDR ram due to this same error. What mobo are you using also?


Okay, the speed on the DDR are 1600MHz. My motherboard are Asus Rampage III Extreme. I tried yesterday to reset my bios on the the computer to the original (without overclocking) then I got on the blue screen 0x00000001 error.


----------



## De-Zant

Levesque, you say PEBKAC for all driver issues that AMD / ATI has.

How so? Let someone with driver issues describe the issue for you, and tell what they have already done.

I can bet that you will find that most people on this site have already done the things you would have, and you would be no better at solving the issues than them. You would be just as lost.

There is no PEBKAC for most people. Drivers are drivers. They will always have issues, be they AMD or nVidia.


----------



## thefoofighter

Can i get added to the list i finally got mah 6990 last week


----------



## XXXfire

Good morning, fellow 6990 users. I've accumulated the last week or so a variety of bench results, having swapped out my dual set of 6970s for a 2nd 6990. Here's a fast-access chart of those results, providing a bit of insight into the capability of these great cards in tandem. Without further aplomb, here's a summary of the testbed used to fashion the results:

Gigabyte P67A-UD7
i7-2600K @ 5.25 GHz (53 x 99.3)
XFX Radeon 6990 (air)
Sapphire Radeon 6990 (Koolance VID6990)
Patriot Sector 5 2GB x 4 @ 2154 MHz
Apogee XT
MCP-35X + MCP-600
4x120 Swiftech Radiator
3x120 Swiftech #2
Kingwin Mach 1 1220 Watts #2

This set of tests derive from a relatively standard 3x1 Eyefinity portrait resolution. The GPUs were running a mere 950/1435 (exception: Crysis Warhead), variables since pushed further to 975/1500 (&, God willing, soon exceeding 1 GHz subsequent implementation of my 2nd Koolance WB). Resolution @ 3468x1920 pixels, equal to 30% more real-estate rendering than a 30" 2560x1600 surface.

*Alien vs. Predator:*

3468x1920 | Maximum / Tessellation / SSAO / Very High | 0X AA | 16x AF | Ambush | Minimum: NA, Average: *100.8*, Maximum: NA



*Crysis Warhead:*

3468x1920 | Enthusiast | 2X EQAA | 16x AF | Ambush | Minimum: 43.88 , Average: *68.66*, Maximum: 88.42

3468x1920 | Enthusiast | 0XAA | 16x AF | Ambush | Minimum: 55.96 , Average: *75.07*, Maximum: 96.78



*Battlefield Bad Company 2:*

3468x1920 | All Maximum | 16X EQAA | 5 minutes (first level) | Minimum: 15.919 , Average: *113.89*, Maximum: 165.40



*H.A.W.X. 2*

3468x1920 | Maximum (minus Depth of Field) | 8XEQAA | 16x AF | Benchmark | Minimum: NA , Average: *154*, Maximum: 213



*Heaven 2.1*

3468x1920 | Default | Tessellation Normal | 4xEQAA AF | Benchmark | Minimum: 25, Average: *100.2*, Maximum: 195.9



*Stalker Call of Pripyat:* I've posted the relevant images in full as to ease formatting the various results via text. The first graphic is with full MSAA 4xEQAA; the second, without AA.
















*Street Fighter IV*

3468x1920 | Maximum | 16X EQAA | Benchmark | Minimum: NA, Average: *237.71*, Maximum: NA



As for now, that's the sum of 3x1 portrait results I'm able to provide. For the interested, I'm including separately a slew of 5x1 screenshots (which include a few benchmark results, although too few in number to illicit a second category) with relevant FPS recordings. For those who haven't tried 5x1, here's a very slight insight for what kind of frames & IQ you can expect. This is an 11+ megapixel 6990/Eyefinity 6 exclusive model, and extremely demanding for any team of GPUs to attempt! Just note that, despite what you may have heard, AMD gpus can easily handle these resolutions without encountering a phantom crossfire-bridge limitation (for transmitting screen-data). For the images below, and similar to the preceding preceding results, all in-game quality settings are maximized with 16xAF. Batman, Mafia 2, Metro 2033, & Battlefied: Bad Company 2 are in-operation with @ least 2xEQAA enabled. Crysis & Heaven 2.1 stand as exceptions, featuring no anti-aliasing.

No microstutter, stuttering, or ANY frame synchronization anomaly is observed, nor detected, in any of the provided examples / benchmarks. This encompasses the tested suite in entirety, from standard 1080P to 5x1 Eyefinity. AMD has made something resembling order of magnitude leaps in Eyefinity performance in surpassing it's predecessor generation. Having experienced the 5970/5870 in all possible renditions (single, crossfire, triple & quad), I'm confident to report all of the irritating and/or performance crippling issues once plaguing Eyefinity & multi-gpu builds has been vanquished. The only issues I encounter are born of driver immaturity related to individual titles. The most severe of examples this generation, Crysis 2, has been 100% fixed & stands as one of the most gorgeous & fluid running Eyefinity showcases.

As I'm going to be installing my 2nd 6990 waterblock this week, I'm looking forward to pushing the cards further & formulating a re-evaluation. If ya'll have benchs to submit for comparison, please post them up!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13535991*
> They will always have issues, be they AMD or nVidia.


Totally agree with that. +1

The problem is people coming here, and posting that everywhere else also, and telling us that ''Nvidia drivers are better *pure-awesome-sauce*, and AMD drivers are pure crap'', after trying a single card, in 1 particular system, and making broad generalizations like that.

''I wasn't able to make my AMD card in 2007 work, and got a BSOD once, so every AMD cards on the planet and drivers are crap, and it's a fact''.

Hate those.

That guy had better results in his particular system with Nvidia, but it could have been the opposite. But reading the posts he made, it's obviously PEBKAC in that case.

11.4 and 11.5 are GREAT drivers. Nvidida drivers are not better, not worst. They also have alot of problems lately.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13536380*
> Good morning, fellow 6990 users. I've accumulated the last week or so a variety of bench results, having swapped out my dual set of 6970s for a 2nd 6990. Here's a fast-access chart of those results, providing a bit of insight into the capability of these great cards in tandem. Without further aplomb, here's a summary of the testbed used to fashion the results....


Thanks for the write up! I just started messing with eyefinity yesterday. Unfortunately I don't have three of the same monitors but its close. A LG 30" as main and two Hanns G 28" monitors. This setup allows me to run at 5760x1200. I'm using 11.4 CAP1 currently with mixed results so far. I was wondering, were you using 11.5a's or? Im about to give them a try.

Also currently both cards are running at x8 x8 due to the way the EK crossfire bridges I purchased lined up with the pciex slots. I am going to get the four slot I need to go x16 x16, or at least x16 x8 due to the Revodrive. It kicks all kinds of butt and I'd hate to sell/trade it for two nice SSD's but it might be an option. I guess it really depends how pciex lane speed effects performance at these super high resolutions.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Just purchased my PowerColor 6990. Brand new shipped for $675 from a guy on ebay








Im going to be in love!


----------



## MusicalPulse

So today when I turned on my computer, my windows taskbar and all the windows had this ugly light gray color instead of the transparent Windows 7 thing. I opened CCC, and in the Overdrive section, it said something like Radeon 6990 [default monitor something] instead of Radeon 6990 [HSG19xx]. ..did something happen to my card?


----------



## tlxxxsracer

just curious, which drivers have been working best? Im anxious to receive my card. Ill post pics once received


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer;13556034*
> just curious, which drivers have been working best? Im anxious to receive my card. Ill post pics once received


The latest are 11.5, so use those with CAP file.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Im running the 11.5a hotfix, And 11.5 CAP1.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

cool. thanks guys!








you know youre addicted to your computer when your video card costs about as much as people's desktop computer or laptop ^_^


----------



## broken pixel

I have been using the program ATI_CF_Xtension 1.4 with FurMark 1.9.0 & Kombustor and found significant increase with force this setting sucka.

In the CrossFire Settings I chose CrossFire Method Super Anti-aliasing (Super AA) & scored higher than the setting best determined by the driver, yay!

no SAA forced
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_score_190.php?id=172710

SAA forced
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_score_190.php?id=172714

Kombustor OpenGL
http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=10021

Kombustor after changing to render Direct3D instead of OpenGL
http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=10022

Kombustor test2 : )
http://www.ozone3d.net/msi_kombustor/score_200.php?id=10024


----------



## p1mp1s

Well guys first of all now im oficially in the 6990 club, i just installed my 2 XFX 6990s and i received also my koolance waterblocks, but before installing the waterblocks i wanted to test the cards, i already have a thread about this, but i was told to post it here. I made a few tests with 3dmark 11, and this are the results i got with my crossfire configuration, i was wondering if theres anyone here with the same cards and with the same issue, to be honest im not an expert on this, gaming became my hobby like a year ago, but this results didnt look good. I had better results with my 2 gtx 580 in sli, but obviously there must be something wrong.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1mp1s;13557945*
> Well guys first of all now im oficially in the 6990 club, i just installed my 2 XFX 6990s and i received also my koolance waterblocks, but before installing the waterblocks i wanted to test the cards, i already have a thread about this, but i was told to post it here. I made a few tests with 3dmark 11, and this are the results i got with my crossfire configuration, i was wondering if theres anyone here with the same cards and with the same issue, to be honest im not an expert on this, gaming became my hobby like a year ago, but this results didnt look good. I had better results with my 2 gtx 580 in sli, but obviously there must be something wrong.


GPU scores look off, what drivers are you using? Also, did you OC them at all/ use bios switch?


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7;13557976*
> GPU scores look off, what drivers are you using? Also, did you OC them at all/ use bios switch?


11.5 drivers, and they are not OC and did not use the bios switch


----------



## r0obin

hello, I have flashed my HD 6990 performance bios with higher volts but may not stop giving me blue screen. I have reinstalled my OS and I have tried to raise Ioh (NB) volts, but nothing helps. When I use the preformance bios, I get blue screen or the computer freezes. I'm running with EK waterblock with the right spacers and have good temraturer on core and the VRM, are under 50C when I stress the card. The computer worked fine with my HD5970 which was overclocked to 950/1100. I can not raise the volts or anything without my hd6990 crash. What is wrong with my card? Almost everyone can overclock their hd6990 to 1000/1450. =((((


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1mp1s;13558096*
> 11.5 drivers, and they are not OC and did not use the bios switch


Somethings not right, Do you have the Cap installed? I get X3822 with 1 6990 @1000/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1218209


----------



## broken pixel

Try benching each card single of you can.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0obin;13558147*
> hello, I have flashed my HD 6990 performance bios with higher volts but may not stop giving me blue screen. I have reinstalled my OS and I have tried to raise Ioh (NB) volts, but nothing helps. When I use the preformance bios, I get blue screen or the computer freezes. I'm running with EK waterblock with the right spacers and have good temraturer on core and the VRM, are under 50C when I stress the card. The computer worked fine with my HD5970 which was overclocked to 950/1100. I can not raise the volts or anything without my hd6990 crash. What is wrong with my card? Almost everyone can overclock their hd6990 to 1000/1450. =((((


Does it have issues at 880/1375 setting on Bios 1 setting, PowerTune +20%? It should run fine there.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1mp1s;13558096*
> 11.5 drivers, and they are not OC and did not use the bios switch


Try Performance setting in 3Dmark11 and see what you get.


----------



## youra6

My 6990 crashes when I enable the BIOS switch.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1018175-hd-6990-bios-switch-bluescreen.html#post13533914

Reinstalling the drivers does nothing. Thanks guys.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;13558244*
> My 6990 crashes when I enable the BIOS switch.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1018175-hd-6990-bios-switch-bluescreen.html#post13533914
> 
> Reinstalling the drivers does nothing. Thanks guys.


Does it freeze, BSOD or re-starts?


----------



## youra6

Every time I get past the windows screen during boot, it blue screens without fail.

However, in safe mode, the card does not cause blue screens.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;13558408*
> Every time I get past the windows screen during boot, it blue screens without fail.
> 
> However, in safe mode, the card does not cause blue screens.


Have you tried re-installing the OS, WITHOUT formatting your HDD? If you run Win7, it should rename your original windows folder to windows.old. You can see if a fresh Win7 install does the same thing or not.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13558725*
> Have you tried re-installing the OS, WITHOUT formatting your HDD? If you run Win7, it should rename your original windows folder to windows.old. You can see if a fresh Win7 install does the same thing or not.


I'll try installing on another partition. Thanks.


----------



## r0obin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13558208*
> Does it have issues at 880/1375 setting on Bios 1 setting, PowerTune +20%? It should run fine there.


hi, yes with them settings and bios 1 so works the card fine.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1mp1s;13558096*
> 11.5 drivers, and they are not OC and did not use the bios switch


is something throttling? CPU performing ok? run cpu z and check.

try 8GB ram and see if that does anything.

also run performance settings in 3d mark, not xtreme. no one uses it.


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13558219*
> Try Performance setting in 3Dmark11 and see what you get.


This is the result in performance setting :S


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13559256*
> is something throttling? CPU performing ok? run cpu z and check.
> 
> try 8GB ram and see if that does anything.
> 
> also run performance settings in 3d mark, not xtreme. no one uses it.


cpu doing good, i tried the 8gb and same results, this is the performance score


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1mp1s;13559790*
> cpu doing good, i tried the 8gb and same results, this is the performance score


thats about right. I get about 12900 stock clocks with 6990+6970, and tri fire can sometimes outperform 2 x 6990s, something to do with drivers and scaling.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1mp1s;13559781*
> This is the result in performance setting :S


That score looks fine at stock bios 2 setting. What you have to look at when you start using 3 GPUs or more is the graphics score. The physics/CPU scores will not go up when you add more GPUs, so your overall score won't triple and quadruple. Try using bios 1 AUSUM mode, set the core to 880, memory to 1375, PowerTune to +20% and run some tests again. Your overall score should go up, BUT keep in mind, on air cooling, the cards will run hotter and throttle back can occur. My cards on extreme setting in 3DMark11 were 5340 I believe abd in performance setting, 14334. These card will drop FPS when they start getting hot, even on water-cooling if you have in sufficient rads to cool them. It happens to me now with a single RX360 rad.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0obin;13559245*
> hi, yes with them settings and bios 1 so works the card fine.


So, your 6990 runs fine with those setting in Bios 1? If so, then the card is OK and you're just pushing the card too high in OC or voltage. I use Bios 1 setting with CCC to overclock and Powertune set at +20%. Only when I know I have sufficient cooling on the card will I try Afterburner to raise the voltage and higher core/memory settings.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13560272*
> thats about right. I get about 12900 stock clocks with 6990+6970, and tri fire can sometimes outperform 2 x 6990s, something to do with drivers and scaling.


That scores doesnt seem right at all to me for a quadfire setup, but I will admit I wasn't in bios 2 mode more than a few minutes.









I think people have just gotten used to the low performance over the last couple drivers. I had the same problem with low 3DMark11 scores until last night when I installed the new 11.5a's with 11.5 CAP1. It's still not 100% but at least I cracked 16k. This configuration should be more in the vacinity of 16.5 - 18k. I remember seeing reports of users getting 17-18k at launch. Not sure what happened...

Make sure to download the updated all in one 11.5a driver package because I had issues with installing the driver and hotfix seperately.

Uninstall whatever driver your using > Reboot in safe mode and run driver sweeper > Reboot and install 11.5a driver package > Reboot! > then install 11.5 CAP 1 and Reboot one last time

then run it again and tell me what you get


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13561289']I don't think thats right at all. I had the same problem with low 3DMark11 scores until last night when I installed the new 11.5a's with 11.5 CAP1. Make sure to download the updated all in one 11.5a driver package because I had issues with installing the driver and hotfix seperately.
> 
> Uninstall whatever driver your using > Reboot in safe mode and run driver sweeper > Reboot and install 11.5a driver package > Reboot! > then install 11.5 CAP 1 and Reboot one last time
> 
> then run it again and tell me what you get


What score are you getting? I've been looking at the actual FPS and graphics score lately when i run my setup. Also, on the 11.5a, I thought is was a separate package. I noticed that 11.5 installs in one folder, while the 11.5a hotfix was in another folder with the CAP files.


----------



## Levesque

Latest drivers are great for 3D Mark 11 and Quad-Fire.









Look at my GPU score. *24907*!


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13561342*
> What score are you getting? I've been looking at the actual FPS and graphics score lately when i run my setup. Also, on the 11.5a, I thought is was a separate package. I noticed that 11.5 installs in one folder, while the 11.5a hotfix was in another folder with the CAP files.


Here's a fresh run from a few minutes ago.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1228727 *P15829*

This was a marked improvement over what I was getting with 11.4's and the initial 11.5 & 11.5a seperate hotfix but still low for some reason. With those other drivers though I could tell something was wrong in the first few seconds of test 1 when I was only getting around 60fps. Now it's at least better somewhat.

I installed these from May 16th last night:

*amd_catalyst_11.5a_hotfix_8.85.6rc3_win7_may16*
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/20307/1m/www2.ati.com/DRIVERS/hotfix/catalyst_11.5_hotfixes/amd_catalyst_11.5a_hotfix_8.85.6rc3_win7_may16.exe

*Rebooted*
*
Installed 11.5 CAP 1*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=344276

*Then rebooted again and BOOM!*
Crysis 2 is running #$^@#'n perfect! and 3dmark11 feels like its running a lot better, but as I said I saw that 17-18k scores were common at launch from the handful that had a quadfire setup right away.

Also 11.5 CAP2 out today! - no release notes as of yet. Im guessing Brink cf support at minimum.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3988063


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13561826*
> Latest drivers are great for 3D Mark 11 and Quad-Fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my GPU score. *24907*!


Ya that's what I'm talkin about! After comparing scores it looks like Test 4 is causing the biggest problem for me. On the previous drivers Test 4 was fine, it was Test 1 that wasn't right.

What driver? 11.5 only or with the hotfix and CAP?


----------



## personz

I has one but it wont fit in my case. Which sucks cause I really do not wanna return it and I also do not want to buy a new case. Curse you CM Storm Scout and your handle and curse you 12" of Plastic Fan!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

do some heaven bench tests as well


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


Ya that's what I'm talkin about! After comparing scores it looks like Test 4 is causing the biggest problem for me. On the previous drivers Test 4 was fine, it was Test 1 that wasn't right.


Test 1 for me is where I can tell how well it gonna turn out. I did a run last night and had a solid 100+ FPS bench and it was super smooth. After doodling around with files, it starts off good, then starts to drop into the 60 FPS range. I can actually hear the something throttling the cards. I'm nit sure if it's heat or not, but my beat run was about 14K score with graphics in the mid 19K score range. Physics score is where I'm stuck at, with a 8800 like score and that's because of my CPU. Also, I'm running a P55 chipset that run x8/x8 speed, which in theory is only x4 for each GPU when you take I to account that 2 GPUs are feeding off each x8 slot. When I get my X58 board running this week, I'll see what changes occur. I run my cards at 880/1375 with PowerTune +20% for now to keep my test results consistent for any changes I make.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Test 1 for me is where I can tell how well it gonna turn out. I did a run last night and had a solid 100+ FPS bench and it was super smooth. After doodling around with files, it starts off good, then starts to drop into the 60 FPS range. I can actually hear the something throttling the cards. I'm nit sure if it's heat or not, but my beat run was about 14K score with graphics in the mid 19K score range. Physics score is where I'm stuck at, with a 8800 like score and that's because of my CPU. Also, I'm running a P55 chipset that run x8/x8 speed, which in theory is only x4 for each GPU when you take I to account that 2 GPUs are feeding off each x8 slot. When I get my X58 board running this week, I'll see what changes occur. I run my cards at 880/1375 with PowerTune +20% for now to keep my test results consistent for any changes I make.


I am currently forced to run them at x8 x8 as well until I get the four slot crossfire bridge I would need from EK to pull off x16 x16 so definitley let me know if you notice any big changes. I would guess it would really be apparent at super high rez's.


----------



## Levesque

For those interested. HardOCP *2X6990* against *2X590*. AMD wins again.









http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...vidia_vs_amd/8


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


That score looks fine at stock bios 2 setting. What you have to look at when you start using 3 GPUs or more is the graphics score. The physics/CPU scores will not go up when you add more GPUs, so your overall score won't triple and quadruple. Try using bios 1 AUSUM mode, set the core to 880, memory to 1375, PowerTune to +20% and run some tests again. Your overall score should go up, BUT keep in mind, on air cooling, the cards will run hotter and throttle back can occur. My cards on extreme setting in 3DMark11 were 5340 I believe abd in performance setting, 14334. These card will drop FPS when they start getting hot, even on water-cooling if you have in sufficient rads to cool them. It happens to me now with a single RX360 rad.


Alright thanks, ill try doing that after installing the waterblocks, i have a 480 and a 140 rad, hope thats enough for the 2 cards and mobo


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


Here's a fresh run from a few minutes ago.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1228727 *P15829*

This was a marked improvement over what I was getting with 11.4's and the initial 11.5 & 11.5a seperate hotfix but still low for some reason. With those other drivers though I could tell something was wrong in the first few seconds of test 1 when I was only getting around 60fps. Now it's at least better somewhat.

I installed these from May 16th last night:

*amd_catalyst_11.5a_hotfix_8.85.6rc3_win7_may16* 
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/2030...win7_may16.exe

*Rebooted*
*
Installed 11.5 CAP 1*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=344276

*Then rebooted again and BOOM! *
Crysis 2 is running #$^@#'n perfect! and 3dmark11 feels like its running a lot better, but as I said I saw that 17-18k scores were common at launch from the handful that had a quadfire setup right away.

Also 11.5 CAP2 out today! - no release notes as of yet. Im guessing Brink cf support at minimum.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3988063


Ill try that and test again!


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


Here's a fresh run from a few minutes ago.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1228727 *P15829*

This was a marked improvement over what I was getting with 11.4's and the initial 11.5 & 11.5a seperate hotfix but still low for some reason. With those other drivers though I could tell something was wrong in the first few seconds of test 1 when I was only getting around 60fps. Now it's at least better somewhat.

I installed these from May 16th last night:

*amd_catalyst_11.5a_hotfix_8.85.6rc3_win7_may16* 
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/2030...win7_may16.exe

*Rebooted*
*
Installed 11.5 CAP 1*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=344276

*Then rebooted again and BOOM! *
Crysis 2 is running #$^@#'n perfect! and 3dmark11 feels like its running a lot better, but as I said I saw that 17-18k scores were common at launch from the handful that had a quadfire setup right away.

Also 11.5 CAP2 out today! - no release notes as of yet. Im guessing Brink cf support at minimum.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=3988063


Just ran the test again with this updates and it just improved a little bit in score, this is still low for a quad-fire setup i think









here is the 1st test with 11.5 and the second with 11.5a + 11.5 CAP1


----------



## p1mp1s

I installed the new 11.5 CAP2 and got even lower scores


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p1mp1s*


I installed the new 11.5 CAP2 and got even lower scores


You did drop in score. Have you tried running the Bios 1 setting with a 880/1375 setting? Increase the the PowerTune to +20% also.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

I think it may just be drivers.

Check this thread out. This guy pulled off over 18k with Driver version
8.840.3.0

http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...hreadid=148090

Are your cards running x8 x8?


----------



## fshizl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *youra6*


I'll try installing on another partition. Thanks.


this happened to me with the 5970, you can do a clean install of windows, but when the drivers are involved the system blue screens right after windows logo. Diamond replaced the card for me back when i had it.

after that the card worked perfectly fine.

so if i flip the switch on an msi card.. well lets just say i read the sticker, but for the sake of not liking stickers i took it off... is msi gonna not help me out if this thing fails?


----------



## Levesque

I think there is a bug with 3D Mark 11, where you have to disable ''SI'' (System Info) to get the ''real'' results with 4 AMD GPUs.

That's why Nvidia are doing better, because they are not suffering from that bug. ''NvidiaMark 11'' would be a better name for that benchmark.









Try running Performance with SI (system info) disable.


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I think there is a bug with 3D Mark 11, where you have to disable ''SI'' (System Info) to get the ''real'' results with 4 AMD GPUs.

That's why Nvidia are doing better, because they are not suffering from that bug. ''NvidiaMark 11'' would be a better name for that benchmark.









Try running Performance with SI (system info) disable.


Were can i disable the SI?? i cant find it :S


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


I think it may just be drivers.

Check this thread out. This guy pulled off over 18k with Driver version
8.840.3.0

http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...hreadid=148090

Are your cards running x8 x8?


i believe they are running at x16 x16, i have an asus rampage 3 extreme and i got the cards in the 1st and 3rd slot


----------



## ezveedub

Finally got my EK back plates. Doing my M8 case build now and transferring the 6990's over to my X58-UD7 mobo now for some better cooling and hopefully increased performance.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

3d mark 11 is buggy as, use heaven, interested in results from quad fire users.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Question to those who have the Powercolor 6990, do you actually void the warranty by adding a waterblock?









  
 You Tube  



 
 This video during the disassembly shows you do..







Thats something I really want to, add an EK waterblock. But I know Powercolor now has a 6990 with the block already


----------



## tsm106

If you have a hankering for the PC card get the PC LCS 6990, it's only 300 bucks more for a waterblock and to keep your warranty. Great deal.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

I already ordered the PC 6990 though.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer*


I already ordered the PC 6990 though.










You need to do your homework man. Better email them and ask or return/refuse the package. My 2 cents is no void sticker is real cuz they make a LCS version for a reason.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Quote:



You need to do your homework man. Better email them and ask or return/refuse the package.


Bought it off ebay for 675 new from a guy... So really for that price, cant really pass it up.


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13571778*
> 3d mark 11 is buggy as, use heaven, interested in results from quad fire users.


I just made a test with heaven, what do you think?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p1mp1s*


I just made a test with heaven, what do you think?


Nice score, I was wondering why is it so much higher than my 1228 points, 48 fps average. Then I noticed your res, I have eyefinity @ 5900 x 1080, I guess that sucks alot of fps!


----------



## p1mp1s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


Nice score, I was wondering why is it so much higher than my 1228 points, 48 fps average. Then I noticed your res, I have eyefinity @ 5900 x 1080, I guess that sucks alot of fps!


So my cards are doing well then i guess, i know nothing about scores to be honest, i ordered a 27" monitor, im planing in buying 3 of those, ill make another test when i get it to see the difference.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p1mp1s*


So my cards are doing well then i guess, i know nothing about scores to be honest, i ordered a 27" monitor, im planing in buying 3 of those, ill make another test when i get it to see the difference.


well I only have 1 x 6970 less than your setup in performance wise, and I scored 48 fps, with eyefinity. So no eyefinity and 127 fps looks pretty good.


----------



## MusicalPulse

Is it safe to overvolt on air? To how much? I have XFX,

Stuck at 950mhz right now, want to try to hit 1000.


----------



## BDW88

Can I join too.









XfX 6990 in pic, picked up another 6990 to try out quad just waiting on block.

[email protected]'[email protected] stock clocks 
950/1425 [email protected] furmark [email protected]


----------



## r0obin

My hd6990 makes 1000/1500 at 1175mV is that good?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r0obin*


My hd6990 makes 1000/1500 at 1175mV is that good?


Did you run Heaven 2.5 Benchmark and 3Dmark11 at that setting?


----------



## r0obin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13585511*
> Did you run Heaven 2.5 Benchmark and 3Dmark11 at that setting?


Yes i run Heaven 2.5 and 3Dmark11. Is that good?

Heaven:

FPS:
98.7
Scores:
2485
Min FPS:
14.2
Max FPS:
222.7
Hardware
Binary:
Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1600 Release Mar 1 2011
Operating system:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU X 980 @ 3.33GHz
CPU flags:
4418MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
GPU model:
AMD Radeon HD 6990 8.850.6.0 CrossFireX 2048Mb
Settings
Render:
direct3d11
Mode:
1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders:
high
Textures:
high
Filter:
trilinear
Anisotropy:
4x
Occlusion:
enabled
Refraction:
enabled
Volumetric:
enabled
Tessellation:
normal


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0obin;13588977*
> Yes i run Heaven 2.5 and 3Dmark11. Is that good?
> 
> Heaven:
> 
> FPS:
> 98.7
> Scores:
> 2485
> Min FPS:
> 14.2
> Max FPS:
> 222.7
> Hardware
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU X 980 @ 3.33GHz
> CPU flags:
> 4418MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
> GPU model:
> AMD Radeon HD 6990 8.850.6.0 CrossFireX 2048Mb
> Settings
> Render:
> direct3d11
> Mode:
> 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders:
> high
> Textures:
> high
> Filter:
> trilinear
> Anisotropy:
> 4x
> Occlusion:
> enabled
> Refraction:
> enabled
> Volumetric:
> enabled
> Tessellation:
> normal


You have a 1680x1050 screen and you got a 6990







I hope your getting a bigger screen.


----------



## langer1972

I am a little confused why 2 6990's and only a LCD that would not take advantage of the power of those 2 cards?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0obin;13588977*
> Yes i run Heaven 2.5 and 3Dmark11. Is that good?
> 
> Heaven:
> 
> FPS:
> 98.7
> Scores:
> 2485
> Min FPS:
> 14.2
> Max FPS:
> 222.7
> Hardware
> Binary:
> Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1600 Release Mar 1 2011
> Operating system:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU X 980 @ 3.33GHz
> CPU flags:
> 4418MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
> GPU model:
> AMD Radeon HD 6990 8.850.6.0 CrossFireX 2048Mb
> Settings
> Render:
> direct3d11
> Mode:
> 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders:
> high
> Textures:
> high
> Filter:
> trilinear
> Anisotropy:
> 4x
> Occlusion:
> enabled
> Refraction:
> enabled
> Volumetric:
> enabled
> Tessellation:
> normal


If it runs fine at 1000/1500, then you're good. What I look for also is smoothness. Any choppy operation is no good.


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Gonna be joining this club on Tuesday. Went to get one today but they were out of stock, damn it. I waited up from my nighshift to get one too!


----------



## MtnDew

I'd like to know where y'all are buying the XFX 6990 from?

Everywhere I've checked, it seems they are OOS.

Looking to buy one, but not having any luck, any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13571437*
> Finally got my EK back plates. Doing my M8 case build now and transferring the 6990's over to my X58-UD7 mobo now for some better cooling and hopefully increased performance.


all those parts sure look familiar...


----------



## Levesque

New toy! Do you think I could put a 6990 in there somehow???







Stuck with an Nvidia card in there.









Asus G53SW-QHDB1: i7 2630QM (Sandy Bridge), 8Gb RAM, Crucial C300 SSD 64Gb, Nvidia GTX460M, Blu-ray writer.


----------



## r0obin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13589065*
> You have a 1680x1050 screen and you got a 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your getting a bigger screen.


I got a hd6990 for free when I RMA my 5970 so I have no bigger screen yet.


----------



## r0obin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13589357*
> If it runs fine at 1000/1500, then you're good. What I look for also is smoothness. Any choppy operation is no good.


What do you mean? =)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0obin;13593990*
> I got a hd6990 for free when I RMA my 5970 so I have no bigger screen yet.


lolwut where do you live?
even then 1680x1050 isn't nice, even for my card its limiting.


----------



## r0obin

I live in Sweden. ok?


----------



## Levesque

r0obin.

980x and 6990 with a 1680x1050 monitor?

You have to get out NOW, TODAY, and go buy a 24'' or a 30'' LCD.







Please, such a nice system!!! RIGHT NOW!









I don't care where you live, what day we are, or anything else. You MUST go out a buy a better screen.









Or else we will hunt you down, track you, and we will relentlessly be bugging and pestering you. I will take the plane from Canada to Sweden and I will find you!









Just kidding. But a nice HP ZR30w would be great with your system.


----------



## De-Zant

Yes, a nice screen matters much more than havig the highest FPS you can get.

TBH, If I had 3 of my current screen, the sony one, I wouldn't trade them for any other ones. Not 30" LCDs, not the GDM-FW900 versions. Nothing. If I had three of these, I'd be satisfied....


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


r0obin.

980x and 6990 with a 1680x1050 monitor?

You have to get out NOW, TODAY, and go buy a 24'' or a 30'' LCD.







Please, such a nice system!!! RIGHT NOW!









I don't care where you live, what day we are, or anything else. You MUST go out a buy a better screen.









Or else we will hunt you down, track you, and we will relentlessly be bugging and pestering you. I will take the plane from Canada to Sweden and I will find you!









Just kidding. But a nice HP ZR30w would be great with your system.


get 3 monitors!!!!!


----------



## r0obin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


r0obin.

980x and 6990 with a 1680x1050 monitor?

You have to get out NOW, TODAY, and go buy a 24'' or a 30'' LCD.







Please, such a nice system!!! RIGHT NOW!









I don't care where you live, what day we are, or anything else. You MUST go out a buy a better screen.









Or else we will hunt you down, track you, and we will relentlessly be bugging and pestering you. I will take the plane from Canada to Sweden and I will find you!









Just kidding. But a nice HP ZR30w would be great with your system.



Haha thanks. But I do not think there is no bigger screens who have what I want. 120Hz is a must, I feel. = D


----------



## r0obin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


get 3 monitors!!!!!



I do not have space for three screens now. Give me some tips on a good big screen. =))


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r0obin*


I do not have space for three screens now. Give me some tips on a good big screen. =))


buy new house then.


----------



## XXXfire

Levesque (or others running dual 6990 and/or 6990+6970x2), what voltage are you supplying to hit 1.01 GHz on the core?


----------



## Levesque

1.25v on all my 4 GPUs.

Edited AUSUM BIOS VID4 voltage with RBE, then flash.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Count me in! Received mine today


----------



## whemian

The op didnt update the list for a long time... There are even more people
with 6990 on oc forums than gtx590!!! cmon update the list...

by the way Levelesque i bet that you will get one of these bad boys
and a amd bulldozer fx 8130p 8core soon

here is crosshair formula V in its all glory..


----------



## deafmetal

Here's my Powercolor AX6990 wrapped in a Nickel EK waterblock and backplate on a MIVE:


----------



## jummies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whemian;13610886*
> The op didnt update the list for a long time... There are even more people
> with 6990 on oc forums than gtx590!!! cmon update the list...


If original poster isn't active anymore, we need someone to take it over and update the list


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;13613191*
> If original poster isn't active anymore, we need someone to take it over and update the list


He hasn't been on for 3 weeks it seems.


----------



## Nexus6

Definitely need to change ownership. Dude doesn't seem to be active as of lately.


----------



## XXXfire

Finally got my 2nd Koolance block installed. So quiet it's creepy, no lie. Hitting a stick point at 1015 MHz / 1500 MHz; seems to be @ or near my card's capacity. Started experimenting with substantially lower voltage, just ran a set of 970/1500 @ 1.185 for both cards. Seems to sip on volts, with me overestimating the phenomenal binnings AMD mustered for these cards up to now. I knew (what with the 6950 being in near entirety Cayman XT unlocks) they were essential cream of the crop of cream of the crops, but yeesh. Card temperatures under load (in operation at across the board 99% usage) tip-toe between 48-58, contingent time of day & ambient. The blocks refuse to trample beyond 60, and 58 is a hallmark of a single benchmark (AvP)..to which, it remains exclusive. Very pleased, considering I'm running a single loop with two 6990s @ 1 GHz & my Sandy @ 5.25 GHz.

Damn that Crossfire bridge limitation. I know one day it'll rear it's ugly head, so speaketh the lord.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13629836*
> Damn that Crossfire bridge limitation. I know one day it'll rear it's ugly head, so speaketh the lord.


You know it's impossible to run 3X30'' LCD, since Justin ''CallsignVega'' Bieber said so.









Congrats on your build. Nice temps for a single loop.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13594004*
> lolwut where do you live?
> even then 1680x1050 isn't nice, even for my card its limiting.


There's practically no difference between 1680x1050 and 1920x1080. The latter is just a little bit more wide, that's it.

1920x1080 is a low resolution, and one should never consider anything above 5850 for it, unless they are benching or getting the thing for free, such as I did. (although I got 5870) OR unless it's 120hz, in which case it needs something much better.

If someone spends hundreds on a GPU, what's the use in using a mediocre/low quality screen? All that money spent on being able to run a game at max, when you can't even enjoy max graphics that much on a TN panel with a low resolution.


----------



## ShooterFX

I just got my Hd 6990 . Only a Club3d, but better than nothing, count me in also


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13630063*
> You know it's impossible to run 3X30'' LCD, since Justin ''CallsignVega'' Bieber said so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your build. Nice temps for a single loop.


Just remember, to effectively run a benchmark demonstrating the superior scaling of 3GB GTX 580s all required is to load the game and record the data whilst standing still.









In 5x1 mode @ 6200x1920 & 12 megapixels, I'm seeing a literal doubling of FPS compared to single 6990. There seems to be a "sweet-spot" in my overclocking where shifting from 925 to 950 MHz provides a punctuated equilibrium jump in FPS. In one benchmark (AvP) maxed out without AA, case in point, shifting from 925 to 950 renders a 5 fps jump .. 90.8 to 95.4. Similarly in HAWX 2, Heaven 2.1 (2.5 sucks, imo, with the SSAO crippling performance while adding little to IQ), and Stalker CoP; going from 800 to 925 MHz on the core, evaluating 25 MHz increments, sees negligible gains until I hit 950. Then there's a leap that seems consistent in all testing. In fact, the entire gain derived from 800-925 MHz is _lower_ than the benefit from 925 to 950! Shifting from 950 to 975 & 1000 doesn't render a massive FPS improvement, though it's overwhelmingly better proportionately speaking than, say, going from 825 to 850 MHz. Anyone else seeing similar effects?

A quick inquiry to fellow users: what voltage & clocks do you run at 24/7? I've hit 1.165 @ 950 Mhz , seems the best I am capable of.


----------



## tagurtoast

Well I m joining with a HIS 6990 4GB
















The card is a beast, runs pretty much anything on highest settings (Not max AA, like 4-8) at 6000x1080. One warning, It is ridiculously loud if you really max it.


----------



## ShooterFX

So looking forward running mine...but still waiting for my Xeon's to arrive.
You guys using the new beta drivers that been released. Are they any good?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tagurtoast;13653610*
> Well I m joining with a HIS 6990 4GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card is a beast, runs pretty much anything on highest settings (Not max AA, like 4-8) at 6000x1080. One warning, It is ridiculously loud if you really max it.


They do run hot, that's why I and some here strapped waterblocks on it. They you can OC the card even more without going nuclear, LOL


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX;13654020*
> So looking forward running mine...but still waiting for my Xeon's to arrive.
> You guys using the new beta drivers that been released. Are they any good?


Someone may have already used them. My system is down for upgrade changes, so I can't tell ya much yet.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX;13654020*
> You guys using the new beta drivers that been released. Are they any good?


Yes. The new 11.5 Hotfix drivers are working fine. And The Witcher 2 is now finally working better.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Im excited, I have a reference MSI 6970 coming to add to my XFX 6990







Because a 6990 is not enough








I went from a 5770 Tri-fire, To a 6990+6970 Tri-fire. Thats alittle bit of an upgrade


----------



## ShooterFX

Great news on new drivers.thanks all


----------



## Nexus6

New drivers (11.5b) are awesome. Finally can crank up AA and ubersampling and still get 50+fps in the Witcher 2.

For all those 6990 owners, which waterblock is the best. Having 2x6990 sandwiched together is not a good idea considering Summer is just around the corner. I'm looking at the EK block and there are two versions. Which one is the best. Also, how much radiator do I need. Will a single 480 enough for 2 6990. I'm not going to water cool the CPU since I just got the Silver Arrow and temps are just so awesome on air.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13657516*
> New drivers (11.5b) are awesome. Finally can crank up AA and ubersampling and still get 50+fps in the Witcher 2.
> 
> For all those 6990 owners, which waterblock is the best. Having 2x6990 sandwiched together is not a good idea considering Summer is just around the corner. I'm looking at the EK block and there are two versions. Which one is the best. Also, how much radiator do I need. Will a single 480 enough for 2 6990. I'm not going to water cool the CPU since I just got the Silver Arrow and temps are just so awesome on air.


I run the EK Nickel-Plexi. The Acetal version is more durable then the plexi overall, since the plexi can crack if you over-torque it or use alcohol in the coolant. As for temps, they are both the same. Also, if you run the EK you can run the EK parallel bridge, instead of runing them in series, from one card to the next. As for the rad, a 480 should work IMO. I'll be finishing up my loop tonight, which is basically CPU and two 6990s in parallel loop on 2 RX360 rads.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13658759*
> I run the EK Nickel-Plexi. The Acetal version is more durable then the plexi overall, since the plexi can crack if you over-torque it or use alcohol in the coolant. As for temps, they are both the same. Also, if you run the EK you can run the EK parallel bridge, instead of runing them in series, from one card to the next. As for the rad, a 480 should work IMO. I'll be finishing up my loop tonight, which is basically CPU and two 6990s in parallel loop on 2 RX360 rads.


I just recently read that EK blocks flake and causes flakey readings. I still need more research and the watercool parts wouldn't be bought until mid July.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13658867*
> I just recently read that EK blocks flake and causes flakey readings. I still need more research and the watercool parts wouldn't be bought until mid July.


Never heard or observed that personally. So far I have found them to be top notch. The only thing they did that sucked was sent the first wave of production 6990 waterblocks out with the wrong sized standoffs. I as well as a few others here had to wait about a week for the replacements.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13658867*
> I just recently read that EK blocks flake and causes flakey readings. I still need more research and the watercool parts wouldn't be bought until mid July.


There a few people who may have had Nickel flaking off, but that can occur with any manufacturer. I have 5 EK nickel blocks right now and have had no issues. Even Koolance had nickel plating issues at one time. Other block to try is the AquaComputer aquagrATIx copper 6990 block. Aquacomputer makes a SLI/Crossfire bridge also, just like EK, but Aquacomputer's bridge can be configured for serial or parallel flow on the same bridge. Here's the link to the blocks and bridge.

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2683

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2693

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2495


----------



## ttoadd.nz

All my blocks are EK nickel coated, I haven't experienced problems with them either, however I can't see into them because they are the acetal versions. I may open them up once out of curiosity when maintenance time comes.


----------



## Nexus6

I was just browsing the forum and came across a few threads concerning about EK blocks flaking.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...lp-update.html

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ek-nickel.html

Any thoughts....


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


I was just browsing the forum and came across a few threads concerning about EK blocks flaking.

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...lp-update.html

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ek-nickel.html

Any thoughts....


Ill make sure to look at my block when I get my 6970, But for now it's staying on air. I hope my 6990 block holds together


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


There a few people who may have had Nickel flaking off, but that can occur with any manufacturer. I have 5 EK nickel blocks right now and have had no issues. Even Koolance had nickel plating issues at one time. Other block to try is the AquaComputer aquagrATIx copper 6990 block. Aquacomputer makes a SLI/Crossfire bridge also, just like EK, but Aquacomputer's bridge can be configured for serial or parallel flow on the same bridge. Here's the link to the blocks and bridge.

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2683

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2693

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_...oducts_id=2495


After reading and rereading about EK blocks flaking, I've decided not to go for EK anything. I read Koolance had some QC problems a few years back regarding about rust but seems to have been solved lately. I might consider Koolance in my water cool build.

@ezveedub - those Aqua Gpu blocks looks tight. Are there any American vendors who sell them and possibly a link.

Edit: I'm down to Aquacomputer, Koolance and Danger Den for my GPU blocks. Am I missing anyone? Please recommend? And no, I will not go for EK.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


After reading and rereading about EK blocks flaking, I've decided not to go for EK anything. I read Koolance had some QC problems a few years back regarding about rust but seems to have been solved lately. I might consider Koolance in my water cool build.

@ezveedub - those Aqua Gpu blocks looks tight. Are there any American vendors who sell them and possibly a link.

Edit: I'm down to Aquacomputer, Koolance and Danger Den for my GPU blocks. Am I missing anyone? Please recommend? And no, I will not go for EK.


Performance PCs here in Florida has the Aquacomputer block. Here's the copper block.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=30671


----------



## Nexus6

How's this for a rough check list.










@ezveedub - I can't seem to find Aqua's crossfire bridge in Performance PCs website.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


How's this for a rough check list.










@ezveedub - I can't seem to find Aqua's crossfire bridge in Performance PCs website.


You may have to use Aquatuning.us then. They ship in 2-3 days from Germany for less than you would think.


----------



## XXXfire

I've had some very solid results thus far with my pair of Koolance 6990 blocks. I've got everything in a single loop, ostentatiously overclocked, in a sweltering room circa summertime: California, with mid-range radiators & haven't seen any of my 6970s, on either board, climb beyond 58 Celsius. That's with clocks @ 1010/1500 and my 2600K @ 5.25 GHz (memory 2152) Idle temperatures @ 33-35, typical operating temperatures high 40s to low 50s during daytime. Evaluation taken with typical 99% GPU usage & at least 20 minutes of uninterrupted gaming.

Swiftech blocks, of which I have 3 idle 6970 since upgrading, were of similar (if not better) capability. I haven't had the good fortune to see their 6990 variation, though.


----------



## Levesque

WOW! That latest 11.5 Hotfix is da-bomb!

Now playing Ther Witcher 2 with *Ubersampling ON*, and every setting maxed-out! WOW!

Great job AMD.







For once, we don't have to wait for weeks. AMD are getting better and faster to support new games.

Thumbs-up for that Hotfix. One of the best driver they have made. 11.4 and 11.5 were also rock-solid. They are on a roll!


----------



## Shane_90

I just got mine installed an i gotta say, money well spent indeed,


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13664328*
> I've had some very solid results thus far with my pair of Koolance 6990 blocks. I've got everything in a single loop, ostentatiously overclocked, in a sweltering room circa summertime: California, with mid-range radiators & haven't seen any of my 6970s, on either board, climb beyond 58 Celsius. That's with clocks @ 1010/1500 and my 2600K @ 5.25 GHz (memory 2152) Idle temperatures @ 33-35, typical operating temperatures high 40s to low 50s during daytime. Evaluation taken with typical 99% GPU usage & at least 20 minutes of uninterrupted gaming.
> 
> Swiftech blocks, of which I have 3 idle 6970 since upgrading, were of similar (if not better) capability. I haven't had the good fortune to see their 6990 variation, though.


Nice setup. Does Koolance have crossfire watercool bridges?


----------



## ezveedub

Got my 6990s on my I7 960 now. Ran some tweaks here and there. So far I got 15695 score. Highest I ever got before.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1280295


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

anyone getting weird squares on the screen when trying to enable vsync with eyefinity in games? if so is there a work around?


----------



## Nexus6

I have narrowed my GPU blocks to these companies

Aquacomputer









Danger Den









Heatkiller









Koolance









Swiftech









XSPC









My criterias:
I will be running crossfire 6990s.
Will I be running in serial or parallel?
Will the GPU blocks have crossfire bridges?
Which one has the best temperature?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


I have narrowed my GPU blocks to these companies

Aquacomputer









Danger Den









Heatkiller









Koolance









Swiftech









XSPC









My criterias:
I will be running crossfire 6990s.
Will I be running in serial or parallel? 
Will the GPU blocks have crossfire bridges?
Which one has the best temperature?


Parallel cicrcuit should be the option to use. I only know HeatKiller and Aquacomputer to make the Bridge connector. AFAIK, you can install the link tubes for a parallel circuit on any block with the G1/4 ports, but I never used those connections before.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Parallel cicrcuit should be the option to use. I only know HeatKiller and Aquacomputer to make the Bridge connector.


Nice to know I'll be running in parallel.

I read that Aqua makes their gpu blocks extremely thin and restricts water flow and thus doesn't have the greatest temps. In return, the cards are single slot and doesn't weigh that much.

I have not been able to find much information on the Heatkiller blocks. How do they fare on the 6990?

Swiftech looks the most bada$$. Again, how does it fare on the 6990.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Nice to know I'll be running in parallel.

I read that Aqua makes their gpu blocks extremely thin and restricts water flow and thus doesn't have the greatest temps. In return, the cards are single slot and doesn't weigh that much.

I have not been able to find much information on the Heatkiller blocks. How do they fare on the 6990?

Swiftech looks the most bada$$. Again, how does it fare on the 6990.


Not sure the Aquacomputer block is very thin. It looks fairly thick from the pics I've seen. They do run microfin designs, so they generally tend to cool very well. As far as restriction, that should not be a problem if you run a DDC or D5 pump. The HeatKiller seems to compete with Aqaucomputer from what I read. They both from from Germany. Here's the installation info and pics inside the HeatKiller block. Looks very good IMO.

http://www.watercool.de/_uploads/Fil...3_6990_ENG.pdf

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community...-post1025.html


----------



## Nexus6

Dayum.....the Heatkiller looks smexy. What the hell is the "Hole" edition? Leaves a hole in your wallet









Got any info on the swiftech???


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Dayum.....the Heatkiller looks smexy. What the hell is the "Hole" edition? Leaves a hole in your wallet









Got any info on the swiftech???


The Hole Edition is just the decorative copper hole design, that's all.

I have know much about the Swiftech blocks, but there was some discussion here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/....php?p=4784452

http://67.90.82.13/forums/showthread.php?p=4823234


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13673343*
> I have narrowed my GPU blocks to these companies
> 
> Aquacomputer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danger Den
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatkiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koolance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XSPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My criterias:
> I will be running crossfire 6990s.
> Will I be running in serial or parallel?
> Will the GPU blocks have crossfire bridges?
> Which one has the best temperature?


you've narrowed it down to every block manufacturer ?









just go Koolance, Ive had issues with them before but when you get your block working its really good. I have my 6990 on a 700W external cooling single loop (6970 on air i7 on corsair H70) and get max temps of about 48 OC in an ambient temp of about 25.


----------



## tagurtoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13654293*
> They do run hot, that's why I and some here strapped waterblocks on it. They you can OC the card even more without going nuclear, LOL


Yeah, I have found it will cost about $400 to get a basic loop + waterblock for it. TIME TO START SAVING BABY D


----------



## Alex132

Why not EK?


----------



## deltaspirit

If anybody is looking to sell their 6990 pm me.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thealex132;13675828*
> Why not EK?


Please read post 1895

But to summarize
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/915966-please-read-before-purchasing-ek-nickel.html


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13676787*
> Please read post 1895
> 
> But to summarize
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/915966-please-read-before-purchasing-ek-nickel.html


damn shame, really love EKWB, gonna order a custom CPU-Loop as soon as I can, despite it being $505 <_< ($330 + $170 shipping/tax)


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13676787*
> Please read post 1895
> 
> But to summarize
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/915966-please-read-before-purchasing-ek-nickel.html


I read up on that, and even the previous entry from a different user and it would seem that they both have some things in common.

1.) Nickel Acetal full coverage single GPU blocks.

2.) corrosion in almost exactly the same place across numerous blocks

3.) a waterblock on an Nvidia card, which why I see no reason for them to be one-offs, they could be a defective batch.

In fact it looks as though the electroplating was kaputz. It is important to know that the most recent poster had the opportunity to test numerous blocks and some did show a timeline of decay while some did not. A bit of batch roulette if you will. I can say from personal experience that only when mixing metals did I experience any corrosion, but not from nickel acetal blocks (just the copper one). I have a cpu/mobo/ 2xgpu blocks and recently the cpu block was replaced. The mobo block was to my surprise pristine and spotless. The CPU block that I replaced which was also an EK had a little residual buildup but nothing wrong with it. I think perhaps there was a limited run bad batch with the FC GTX waterblocks, but I've yet to experience this problem with the FC5970 or FC6990. That does not mean that I wont experience something like this in the future but from that thread's photos, I see the telltale signs of bad plating and the corrosion that occurs from that.


----------



## ezveedub

Bad plating is one thing, but add pure water to it and will most likely corrode without any coolant additives. I personally never run pure distilled water. I just can't see water staying neutral in loop for long.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13677646*
> Bad plating is one thing, but add pure water to it and will most likely corrode without any coolant additives. I personally never run pure distilled water. I just can't see water staying neutral in loop for long.


I know what you mean man, even pure distilled shouldnt cause such a volatile corrosive effect in such a short time. I also agree with you about not running pure distilled, as I myself run distilled, plus corrosion inhibitor additive. I feel the same way about dyed coolants, because it has to come out of suspension at some point.


----------



## Alex132

I would never run just distilled water without PT nuke or something similar or some .999 pure silver


----------



## ezveedub

This is what I use in my coolant, except I have access to it directly. There's actually newer G12+ and ++, but I haver to see what changes were made. I haven't had any issues with it so far either. One thing to keep in mind with this pink coolant is that it turns clear if you use new Primoflex tubing. It seems the tubing absorbs the color within hours, as it did on this weekend on my new loop. Coolant turned completely clear by the next day.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/peg12coaduvr.html


----------



## autoprimephilippines

good day
im a new owner of a Powercolor 6990
today's my 7th day of tryin to get it right..but..my 6950 was runnin better than this and i know that i have a huge bottleneck..we tried it in a 1055T and still it was lagging and at dirt 2 we just had 40-50fps and the 2 gpu workin at 43%..
today i have the choice of exchangin it to a 580 or replacing the unit..i tried 11.4 and 11.5 but with no good results..please help me..im about to upgrade my procie with a 2500k and some p67 mobo i think..but if that still doesn't keep up with my 6990..i'll give up..i really love this card and i've waited for a long time for this..didn't expected this to happen


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autoprimephilippines;13680781*
> good day
> im a new owner of a Powercolo 6990
> today's my 7th day of tryin to get it right..but..my 6950 was runnin better than this


What's the problem? It could be your PSU.


----------



## autoprimephilippines

we run it with a 750w psu and 1055t..and still it was laggy and the 6970 of my friend was runnin much more smoother..i was kinda embarrassed but..i know i have a monster card..and im still tryin to do something about it..i really don't want to go nvidia..never wanted


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *autoprimephilippines*


we run it with a 750 and 1055t..and still it was laggy and the 6970 of my friend was runnin much more smoother..i was kinda embarrassed but..i know i have a monster card..and im still tryin to do something about it..i really don't want to go nvidia..never wanted


Well what drivers are you using?

Try the newest 11.5b hotfix drivers http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...15ahotfix.aspx

With the newest 11.5 CAP3 http://www.rage3d.com/cap/


----------



## autoprimephilippines

i tried 11.4 preview,the latest 11.4..and 11.5 as well..im installing the 11.5b hotfix
i'll get back right aways..thanks a lot for your help


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *autoprimephilippines;13680941*
> i tried 11.4 preview,the latest 11.4..and 11.5 as well..im installing the 11.5b hotfix
> i'll get back right aways..thanks a lot for your help


If your still having problems, I would do a full uninstall (Express Uninstall) of the drivers and use driver sweeper. Then reinstall the drivers


----------



## autoprimephilippines

i always do that as well as using the driver sweeper in safe mode
i really love my 6990..and the thought of exchanging it here with a 580 directcu2 with a price difference of only $23?its so unfair..i'll try for a 6990 replacement today..and soon i'll sell my psu for some more juice..what i have is the 11.5a hotfix..im still downloadin the 11.5b you provided..thanks again


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *autoprimephilippines*


i always do that as well as using the driver sweeper in safe mode
i really love my 6990..and the thought of exchanging it here with a 580 directcu2 with a price difference of only $23?its so unfair..i'll try for a 6990 replacement today..and soon i'll sell my psu for some more juice..what i have is the 11.5a hotfix..im still downloadin the 11.5b you provided..thanks again


I don't use driver sweeper unless you really need to. It can cause other problems for some people. Ive only needed to use driver sweeper with NVIDIA drivers because when you uninstall there drivers it leaves stuff behind, AMD's drivers don't


----------



## xAlex79

I have an issue where when I overclock my 2600k it breaks crossfire. It works but I get discusting screen flicker and tearing.

Also what temps are you guys getting under water, with how much rad?

I'm getting like 60ish in furmark.

Also there is a ten degree difference between gpus in furmark, gpu 2 is always more hot for some odd reason. It's only two degrees at idle but goes up to almost ten at full load. Any ideas?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *autoprimephilippines*


i always do that as well as using the driver sweeper in safe mode
i really love my 6990..and the thought of exchanging it here with a 580 directcu2 with a price difference of only $23?its so unfair..i'll try for a 6990 replacement today..and soon i'll sell my psu for some more juice..what i have is the 11.5a hotfix..im still downloadin the 11.5b you provided..thanks again


You may want check your HDD for a ATI and AMD folder. If you look in inside them, you'll see the driver version installed and CAP files installed. I delete those also and then run CCleaner on the registry. If you look in your program files folder and see ATI folders, those may need to be removed also. Those used to be used with the older 10.xx drivers and needed to be swept out. If you used Nvidia drivers before, those will leave files behind and screw stuff up. In the worst case, I reinstall the Windows without formatting. It will usually name the original windows folder windows.old and leave all the other files alone. This way you can try a fresh OS install and if it works from there.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xAlex79*


I have an issue where when I overclock my 2600k it breaks crossfire. It works but I get discusting screen flicker and tearing.

Also what temps are you guys getting under water, with how much rad?

I'm getting like 60ish in furmark.

Also there is a ten degree difference between gpus in furmark, gpu 2 is always more hot for some odd reason. It's only two degrees at idle but goes up to almost ten at full load. Any ideas?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


5 mins of furmark at 960/1375 1.175v gets me 54c core 1, And 56c core 2.
21c room temp with RX360 And RX120 with push fans


----------



## autoprimephilippines

i got this a few days ago but today it dropped to almost 10fps ;c
all stock..even the cpu..

i've erased folders @ the AMD folder in C: and i've just left the 11.5b


----------



## xAlex79

I might be overloading my 3.120 then... Uhm we'll see when I install my second rad this week

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## andygoyap

add me up! MSI 6990.


----------



## Nexus6

Good gawd!!!! All I see is three tan fans and a huuuuuuge heat sink.
Where's the gpu??????








Welcome to the club andygoyap


----------



## autoprimephilippines

is a 1100T @ stock clock enough for this 6990?


----------



## Alex132

Lol your Athlon sure aint, And I would get SB to eliminate any bottleneck.
Also andygoyap, you better have that second fan pulling air from the 6990, not fighting with the fan, right?


----------



## Tomas Moor

New Atiman Uninstaller 5.1.0.msi

Support Windows7 Sp1 and new features.


----------



## LucasBR

here is my XFX HD6990:









w/ my old 5870









Inside the case =)

I know that my setup isn't good enough for a 6990(even with the cpu @4ghz =|), but i'm looking forward on upgrading it. I live in Brazil and here isn't the best place in the world to buy computer hardware, actually is one of the most expensive countries for that =/.

Is anyone having problems with GTA IV and episodes from liberty city? Everything is working just fine, except this game.=/


----------



## sirfox92

Alright guys, thinking of getting a 6990 at the moment. Couple of questions.

How much further than the default oc have you guys gotten to, and with what temps, and has anyone used the swiftech water block? Any comments on it? (would go nicely with a rampage 3 black!)

It looks great - http://www.swiftech.com/epsilonhd-6990fullcovervgawaterblock.aspx

Cheers!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirfox92*


Alright guys, thinking of getting a 6990 at the moment. Couple of questions.

How much further than the default oc have you guys gotten to, and with what temps, and has anyone used the swiftech water block? Any comments on it? (would go nicely with a rampage 3 black!)

It looks great - http://www.swiftech.com/epsilonhd-69...aterblock.aspx

Cheers!


On the stock air cooler I got to 980/1375, On water with my EK block my card can do 1015/1475 1.25v


----------



## sirfox92

Nice. What average and max temps do you get with it at that oc?

Also, I see you're running two rads, one or two loops - is the card cooled on it's own?

On stock that must've sounded like a hurricane given how loud my 6970 is!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirfox92*


Nice. What average and max temps do you get with it at that oc?

Also, I see you're running two rads, one or two loops - is the card cooled on it's own?

On stock that must've sounded like a hurricane given how loud my 6970 is!


Yea the 980/1375 on air was at 80% fan speed, And it was loud and hot








I haven't gamed at the 1015/1475 overclock yet just benched.
Running Metro 2033 Benchmark, AvP Benchmark, 3DMark 11, 3DMark Vantage, 3DMaked 06 in a row with 5 min cool downs in between my max temp was 60c core1, And 62c core 2








Im running a XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 kit with a added RX120 in 1 big loop









Man ive posted this pic alot in the last 3 days


----------



## sirfox92

I have actually seen the pic a few pages back, although wasn't taking note of posters etc as was just skimming looking for info on the swiftech ... seems no one actually has it yet. You don't have it in trifire in the pic as in your system listing!

Those temps are great though, overclocked passed 1000 and barely hitting 60 (although not gaming for hours on end).

I will potentially be running a 360 rad for just the 6990 so even if the swiftech is a bit inferior to the ek block, I should still be able to hit 1000 without crazy temps. That's quite good really.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirfox92*


I have actually seen the pic a few pages back, although wasn't taking note of posters etc as was just skimming looking for info on the swiftech ... seems no one actually has it yet. You don't have it in trifire in the pic as in your system listing!

Those temps are great though, overclocked passed 1000 and barely hitting 60 (although not gaming for hours on end).

I will potentially be running a 360 rad for just the 6990 so even if the swiftech is a bit inferior to the ek block, I should still be able to hit 1000 without crazy temps. That's quite good really.


All of those benchmarkes push the card more then most games ever will








I have a MSI 6970 on the way, Memorial Day is slowing it down







Im going to keep it on air for now, Because im really low on cash now as you can see from my system








I haven't seen a 6990 that can't get 1000 or more on water


----------



## sirfox92

Ah, I've still a lot to learn!

That's made me very optimistic now. Cheers for the answers.

I guess I should ask any particular reason you haven't gamed at that oc?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirfox92*


Ah, I've still a lot to learn!

That's made me very optimistic now. Cheers for the answers.


No problem








Are you going to add the 6990 to your 6970?
It's one of the best GPU setups out there right now


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirfox92*


Alright guys, thinking of getting a 6990 at the moment. Couple of questions.

How much further than the default oc have you guys gotten to, and with what temps, and has anyone used the swiftech water block? Any comments on it? (would go nicely with a rampage 3 black!)

It looks great - http://www.swiftech.com/epsilonhd-69...aterblock.aspx

Cheers!


Running a tandem of 6990s, best clocks I've achieved are 1010 & 1500 @ 1.225. 24/7 I operate @ 975/1500 @ 1.185; unless it's extraneously hot, wherein I set to 1.15 @ 950/1500. I was running Komodo 6900 blocks via trifire, & found the waterblock cooling capability to be second to none! I still have them, if you are interested in picking one up for your 6970 dirt cheap









Right now I'm running dual Koolance blocks in a single loop with my 2600K & Swiftech's Apogee WB. Also running Swiftech pump, rads, & micro reservoir. (Swiftech's HQ is about 20 minutes from my house, & the owner of the company is cool as shift, so I tend toward their products).

My GPU temperatures, under load, range from 48-54. After hours of gaming, temperatures tend to balance around 51-52. Idle, the cards are quite chilly in the 32-34 Celsius range. Only in the AvP benchmark have I seen super-54 Celsius values; my peak is 58. Even under tumultuous benchmark conditions, I've yet not observed temperatures climb beyond 58.

As a secondary note, my 2600K @ 5.25 GHz idles at 36-38 & has never soared beyond 78 Celsius under stress testing. Typical gaming load in the 50s. My RAM is clocked @ 2154 MHz. The Cayman chips used on 6990 PCBs are definitely cherry-picked for voltage & high clocks. They love the cold, which is why so many 6990 users are seeing great clocks under relatively low voltage under water..nearly without exception.


----------



## sirfox92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


No problem








Are you going to add the 6990 to your 6970?
It's one of the best GPU setups out there right now










Nah, I think I'll sell it and get some money back on the 6990. No real need when I'm only gaming at 1920x1080 on a 24". If I were to go further than that I'd get another 6990 instead of the 6970, but there is really no need when I'm not running eyefinity at the moment. Plus I don't exactly have unlimited funds!

I put in a sly edit to my last post that you probably missed - I guess I should ask any particular reason you haven't gamed at that oc?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sirfox92*


Nah, I think I'll sell it and get some money back on the 6990. No real need when I'm only gaming at 1920x1080 on a 24". If I were to go further than that I'd get another 6990 instead of the 6970, but there is really no need when I'm not running eyefinity at the moment. Plus I don't exactly have unlimited funds!

I put in a sly edit to my last post that you probably missed - I guess I should ask any particular reason you haven't gamed at that oc?


For gaming Tri-fire scale better then Quadfire. Quadfire is great for running benchmarks but im not really in to running them all the time, Thats why im going with Tri-fire. Im only going Tri-fire, Because of the eyefinity gaming. I need alittle more power to max games at 5760x1080.
Most of the time im just gaming at 1080p, Because ill watch movies or videos online on 1 screen and chat on the other







I run 960/1375 1.175v 24/7


----------



## sirfox92

Thought of something else!

Is there any reason to go for a particular branding of card over another, ye know, Sapphire / HIS / Gigabyte etc?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirfox92;13690832*
> Thought of something else!
> 
> Is there any reason to go for a particular branding of card over another, ye know, Sapphire / HIS / Gigabyte etc?


Not really there all the same right now. I went with XFX, Because they let you keep your warranty when you watercool


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


For gaming Tri-fire scale better then Quadfire. Quadfire is great for running benchmarks but im not really in to running them all the time, Thats why im going with Tri-fire. Im only going Tri-fire, Because of the eyefinity gaming. I need alittle more power to max games at 5760x1080.
Most of the time im just gaming at 1080p, Because ill watch movies or videos online on 1 screen and chat on the other







I run 960/1375 1.175v 24/7


Quadfire is better for running benchmarks?

That's essentially nonsense. I don't run quad-crossfire for benchmarks, I run it for gaming @ 3500x1920 & 6000x1920. It scales remarkably well, actually, as I've seen double performance of a single 6990 at both resolutions and, without exception, increases going from 3 to 4 6970s. And it's been very consistent, thanks to AMD's oft-updated application profiles (along with the recent hotfix & performance drivers). Triple 6970 is phenomenal, of course, but the 69xx series architecture/driver upgrades (along with very, very fast processor clocks) have made quad GPU scaling overcome limitation of previous generations. Quad scaling has overwhelmingly flopped up to this point, but the claim is invalid now.

Description of such as limited to benchmark-padding is erroneous. It's quite relevant for Eyefinity performance. I ran a 6970 triplicate for months, which was likewise exceptional, though since upgrading I've seen overwhelming gains in dozens of titles. Positive benefits in the range of 20-30%, all whilst topping off ancillary IQ settings.


----------



## deafmetal

How come GPU2 usage stays at 0%/250Mhz/150Mhz while GPU1 runs fine at up to 99%/880Mhz/1250Mhz? Using MSI afterburner and GPU-Z to verify.

GPU-Z says Crossfire is enabled, however I'm gonna load up 11.5b hotfix instead of these 11.5 drivers and see if it changes.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal;13695819*
> How come GPU2 usage stays at 0%/250Mhz/150Mhz while GPU1 runs fine at up to 99%/880Mhz/1250Mhz? Using MSI afterburner and GPU-Z to verify.
> 
> GPU-Z says Crossfire is enabled, however I'm gonna load up 11.5b hotfix instead of these 11.5 drivers and see if it changes.


What are you running?
Just to make sure you have to be in fullscreen to use crossfire.


----------



## deafmetal

Running iRacing in windowed mode, so I guess I'll turn on logging and try fullscreen to check.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal;13695819*
> How come GPU2 usage stays at 0%/250Mhz/150Mhz while GPU1 runs fine at up to 99%/880Mhz/1250Mhz? Using MSI afterburner and GPU-Z to verify.
> 
> GPU-Z says Crossfire is enabled, however I'm gonna load up 11.5b hotfix instead of these 11.5 drivers and see if it changes.


That's ULPS. The second GPU turns off when not in use. If you fire up 3DMark11 without running it, it should turn on GPU2 if I remember correctly. Make sure you have the respective CAP file loaded for the driver version also.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal;13695921*
> Running iRacing in windowed mode, so I guess I'll turn on logging and try fullscreen to check.


Must be fullscreen mode for Crossfire to work.


----------



## deafmetal

Just checked with MSI OSD on... working great, a chilly 37C @ 880/1250.

Sorry for the trouble, and THANK YOU for the easy help!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal;13695960*
> Just checked with MSI OSD on... working great, a chilly 37C @ 880/1250.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble, and THANK YOU for the easy help!


You should be able to bump the memory up to 1375 just like stock 6970 in AUSUM mode (bios 1)


----------



## deafmetal

125Mhz make that much diff?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal;13696066*
> 125Mhz make that much diff?


I ran a AvP Benchmark when I first got my 6990, And going from 1250 to 1375 gave 3fps jump


----------



## Khalam

guys ive been running my mem at 1500 for 2 months now without a single artifact, and im after going through 4 of these and they all can do 1500.


----------



## LucasBR

Is anyone having problems playing GTA 4 and Episodes of Liberty City w/ 6990? I had a 5870 and they used to run perfectly, with my 6990 its impossible to play =/.
I really didn't find any information about incompatibilities with GTA =|


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13696405*
> guys ive been running my mem at 1500 for 2 months now without a single artifact, and im after going through 4 of these and they all can do 1500.


DDR5 memory error correction means that even if its unstable at that, you can still run it at that setting, although you will see a drop in FPS rather than a gain. Benching it would be the only way to see if it improves at all.


----------



## Khalam

it works 100%, I tried 1350/1375/1450 and 1500 and get higher scores with each increase, strangely between 1375 and 1450 there is no gain


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


it works 100%, I tried 1350/1375/1450 and 1500 and get higher scores with each increase, strangely between 1375 and 1450 there is no gain


I think at that speed, the GPU needs to clock higher to take advantage, so it's no big deal I guess.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

I'll post my picture when I get back home. I have a SAPPHIRE 6990.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucasBR;13698663*
> Is anyone having problems playing GTA 4 and Episodes of Liberty City w/ 6990? I had a 5870 and they used to run perfectly, with my 6990 its impossible to play =/.
> I really didn't find any information about incompatibilities with GTA =|


yes its hard for me to play too, i can run crysis2 eyefinity fine but not GTA4 lol.

The issue is with the driver compatibility with GTA 4 which is an old game.

When ever I pan the camera with the mouse the game goes from 40+fps to about 3.


----------



## LethalRise750

Intending to get 2 more monitors and a 6990 hopefully if I can find one haha. Anyone got any advice on where to look?


----------



## personz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucasBR;13698663*
> Is anyone having problems playing GTA 4 and Episodes of Liberty City w/ 6990? I had a 5870 and they used to run perfectly, with my 6990 its impossible to play =/.
> I really didn't find any information about incompatibilities with GTA =|


There is a problem with compatibility for GTA IV and dual GPU cards. You can edit your video options if you make a shortcut and add -norestrictions.

The preformance will still be more Janky then when you had your 5870 though.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

I ran it by turning one of my GPUs off, although I have dual 6970s. Isn't there also an option to have one card do AA?


----------



## LucasBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13708550*
> yes its hard for me to play too, i can run crysis2 eyefinity fine but not GTA4 lol.
> 
> The issue is with the driver compatibility with GTA 4 which is an old game.
> 
> When ever I pan the camera with the mouse the game goes from 40+fps to about 3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *personz;13712389*
> There is a problem with compatibility for GTA IV and dual GPU cards. You can edit your video options if you make a shortcut and add -norestrictions.
> 
> The preformance will still be more Janky then when you had your 5870 though.


Thanks!
I friend of mine bought a Sapphire 6990 and we tested GTA on his computer, exactly the same terrible perfomance I'd seen here =/. I hope someday rockstar releases a patch solving that...

Anthraxinsoup has a point, is it possible to turn one of the gpus off? I remember that we had to enable crossfire mode when using a 5970, but with the 6990 it's already enabled. I really don't know if its possible to disable it (what could be a temporary solution).


----------



## Crashman503

I just got my 6990 last month! had to get a new psu for it though, so it was just sitting in my case =(










Mines bigger than most. Hurr hurr.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Little update to my system








Right now my 9800GT is pulled out because my system won't post with it in the bottom x8 slot







Ill have to try it in a different slot


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13746128*
> Little update to my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my 9800GT is pulled out because my system won't post with it in the bottom x8 slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to try it in a different slot


The blue piping looks really swift. How are your temps running on the rasa rad? (is that what it is?) Any plans to extend the watercooling to the 6970?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13746220*
> The blue piping looks really swift. How are your temps running on the rasa rad? (is that what it is?) Any plans to extend the watercooling to the 6970?


Thanks








It's the Rasa RX360 kit with a added RX120. Playing Crysis Warhead in Eyefinity maxed out at 4xaa the 6990 I was hitting 53c and 54c, But the 6970 was on auto fan so it was at 80c And really heating up the case and the 6990.
And yes im still thinking about watercooling the 6970







But im starting to think im at the limit of my pump, So I might have to upgrade that first









Edit: Can someone tell me if the EK 6990 block line up with the EK 6970 block?


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13746341*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Rasa RX360 kit with a added RX120. Playing Crysis Warhead in Eyefinity maxed out at 4xaa the 6990 I was hitting 53c and 54c, But the 6970 was on auto fan so it was at 80c And really heating up the case and the 6990.
> And yes im still thinking about watercooling the 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But im starting to think im at the limit of my pump, So I might have to upgrade that first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can someone tell me if the EK 6990 block line up with the EK 6970 block?


Have you seen the Komodo WB (fits 6950/6970) by Swiftech? I was privileged to mid-40 under load @ 1050/1525; the entire trio of my XFX 6970s, whilst they were in use. Very, very nice full-cover wbs. The block was machined to include all active parts beneath the flow of water, & did an exemplary job whisking the 250+ watts of energy. It was a very, very arduous choice in parting from the fundamental backbone composing my first-ever water-cool build for the, admittedly, slight upgrade accounting for my contemporary PC.









I've got three of these blocks laying around. I hadn't much planned on posting them for sale, but I'd happily send for you to evaluate. I'm in no desperate hurry to earn money in it's exchange, so if you want to play with it for a week & send it back, I've got no reservation on that. I picked it up for 150 after shipping, & letting her go for 1/3 the cost. Not to make a sales pitch or anything! Tired of seeing these gorgeous blocks laying idle.

Enough of that though. How do you like the rasa kit? What kind of temps are you seeing on your CPU? (I remember you posted up a few days ago, but can't remember specifics). I was running 1 6990 on h2o & it's twin on AIR, & absolutely certain there was a HUGE ancillary effect on the case temps. & Dang, was it loud; although I ran it at 100% & heavily overclocked. Asinine, to be sure. I had a Swiftech MCP-655 (aka Laing D5 Vario) & it ran out of steam just as I had integrated a third radiator & third WB (when I was running a triplicate of 6970s). Upgraded to the Swiftech MCP-35X, which carried me through .. oodles of tubing, upgrading one of three "320" rads to a "420", & my Koolance blocks. I was really worried the head pressure was inadequate & not far from showing, thus tossed in my former workhorse Laing D5 & seen very nice results from my single loop. What kind of pump are you using? Any reason you feel it's near it's full capability?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13746985*
> Have you seen the Komodo WB (fits 6950/6970) by Swiftech? I was privileged to mid-40 under load @ 1050/1525; the entire trio of my XFX 6970s, whilst they were in use. Very, very nice full-cover wbs. The block was machined to include all active parts beneath the flow of water, & did an exemplary job whisking the 250+ watts of energy. It was a very, very arduous choice in parting from the fundamental backbone composing my first-ever water-cool build for the, admittedly, slight upgrade accounting for my contemporary PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got three of these blocks laying around. I hadn't much planned on posting them for sale, but I'd happily send for you to evaluate. I'm in no desperate hurry to earn money in it's exchange, so if you want to play with it for a week & send it back, I've got no reservation on that. I picked it up for 150 after shipping, & letting her go for 1/3 the cost. Not to make a sales pitch or anything! Tired of seeing these gorgeous blocks laying idle.
> 
> Enough of that though. How do you like the rasa kit? What kind of temps are you seeing on your CPU? (I remember you posted up a few days ago, but can't remember specifics). I was running 1 6990 on h2o & it's twin on AIR, & absolutely certain there was a HUGE ancillary effect on the case temps. & Dang, was it loud; although I ran it at 100% & heavily overclocked. Asinine, to be sure. I had a Swiftech MCP-655 (aka Laing D5 Vario) & it ran out of steam just as I had integrated a third radiator & third WB (when I was running a triplicate of 6970s). Upgraded to the Swiftech MCP-35X, which carried me through .. oodles of tubing, upgrading one of three "320" rads to a "420", & my Koolance blocks. I was really worried the head pressure was inadequate & not far from showing, thus tossed in my former workhorse Laing D5 & seen very nice results from my single loop. What kind of pump are you using? Any reason you feel it's near it's full capability?


Send me a pm, I might take one of those waterblocks off your hands if the price is right









Anyways my cpu is around 5c cooler then the 6990 temps when gaming. I run Rez/Pump- RX360- CPU- RX120- 6990- Rez/Pump. If I run IBT my hottest core hits 68c with my i7 875K @4.329 1.36v full load


----------



## yamato57

hi im new here and i just bought 2 msi 6990s. I dont have much money after that so im stuck with the stock fan/heatsink the cards came with and i want to overclock it using MSI afterburner. what memory core would be the most stable. I plan on trying to play 24 hours of gaming(crysis 2/gta4) to test it's stability. I know i will have to run the fans at 100% to keep it on a happy temp under 70. Any tips?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13746341*
> Edit: Can someone tell me if the EK 6990 block line up with the EK 6970 block?


Yes, they do. I ran them already with the EK bridge.


----------



## firstchoicett

any one have in beach with these cards in Quadfire?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett;13749304*
> any one have in beach with these cards in Quadfire?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13749047*
> Yes, they do. I ran them already with the EK bridge.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett;13749304*
> any one have in beach with these cards in Quadfire?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13749919*


I think he means benchmarks with 2 6990 in Quadfire


----------



## Levesque

Quad-Fire can mean alot of things:

-2X6990
-4X6970
-6990+6970+6970


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

whats the best driver to use right now? latest?


----------



## Levesque

11.5b Hotfix. Great drivers.


----------



## xAlex79

I have been messing around with oc on water. I was wondering what is a safe vcore, and also temps.

Currently my temps at 1.2v 960/1450 are about 56 ish on the second gpu and 50ish on the first. Ram is at 56 also at 100% load.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## youra6

Can someone do me a favor and run me this Dirt 3 benchmarks (using the settings specified)?

I appreciate it.


----------



## ShooterFX

Well took a pic from my BB. so not to great but will upload more when i get my camera.


----------



## whemian

CAN SOMEBODY UPDATE THE LIST.. There are almost 40users who owns 6990 in the forum!!!!!
MODS why dont u do sth about it?


----------



## Levesque

I think we should ask the moderators to give control of the first post to someone else, since the OP is DOA.


----------



## ShooterFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I think we should ask the moderators to give control of the first post to someone else, since the OP is DOA.










Agree with this


----------



## Levesque

It would be nice to update the first post with links to drivers, Hotfix, and CAP download. And a table with our benchmarks result would be nice also.









And also links to my explanations on how to flash your 6990 BIOS with RBE lost somewhere in this thread.

Before semone ask me, I can't do it. I'm to busy right now. In the process of buying a shopping mall and a third business.









We have alot of nice people in here, so if someone wants to do it, just ask the moderator if they can give you control of the thread.


----------



## Cherrybark

I'm new to building and obviously brand new to Overclock. Weeks of reading about GPUs led to an article on 6990 / 6970 TriFire. It seemed like a great idea but I wasn't certain how to build the system and it's an expensive area to explore on one's own. What a delight to find this thread of people just as nutty as me! I've been reading this thread from the first message and appreciate all of the information and support that has been provided. The jargon was confusing at first but it's getting easier to understand the details as I slog along.

While waiting for someone to have 6990's in stock I want to go ahead and build an initial system with a single 6970. Is there a particular card or manufacturer that will work well with the eventual 6990? Looking at the current 6990s from XFX, HIS, GIGABYTE and PowerColor, is there a line of cards that are obviously a better than others?

Is a faster core clock speed important or is this what over clocking these cards is all about? Can they all be over clocked?

Water cooling is definitely in the plans so I'm leaning towards XFX because of discussions about their warranty. Is there any reason to buy something more than their relatively inexpensive 880MHz card and enjoy playing with it while waiting for the XFX 6990 to be available?

Thanks for your help. I'll get back to reading earlier messages and absorbing as much as I can.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Here's my card.


----------



## jonnyquest

Hey guy I recently started getting BSODs and hard lock ups and now I'm getting artifacts. I'm a little new to OCing so I'm curious is this card just a lemon or is it from my OCing? I set it by AMD overdrive I put it at 1Ghz 1450 memory +20 power.
And does anyone know if XFX will give me a hard time with the RMA cause I modded my brackets so the screws can fit into the water block.
Thanks


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0;13790553*
> Here's my card.


Welcome to the Club!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13790553*
> Hey guy I recently started getting BSODs and hard lock ups and now I'm getting artifacts. I'm a little new to OCing so I'm curious is this card just a lemon or is it from my OCing? I set it by AMD overdrive I put it at 1Ghz 1450 memory +20 power.
> And does anyone know if XFX will give me a hard time with the RMA cause I modded my brackets so the screws can fit into the water block.


Maybe you broke something while modding your card?

Also, what voltage are you using to get to 1GHz? Even with the OC BIOS at 1.175v, you can't reach 1GHz. You need more voltage to be stable.

1000/1450 probably need around 1.22 to 1.25v, depending on your card. Each card is different. Did you try stability testing? Also, did you flash your BIOS?

Also, what are you temps, idle and with a heavy load?

I think XFX are checking each card carefully before authorizing a RMA...







But there is no harm in trying. If it pass, it pass.


----------



## inzajt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;13781063*
> Can someone do me a favor and run me this Dirt 3 benchmarks (using the settings specified)?
> 
> I appreciate it.


Hey, I just ran the test and got the following;

Average: 111.88 fps
min: 92.54 fps

Edit, ran it again and got;

Average: 113.31 fps
min: 95.68 fps


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13795613*
> Welcome to the Club!
> 
> Maybe you broke something while modding your card?
> 
> Also, what voltage are you using to get to 1GHz? Even with the OC BIOS at 1.175v, you can't reach 1GHz. You need more voltage to be stable.
> 
> 1000/1450 probably need around 1.22 to 1.25v, depending on your card. Each card is different. Did you try stability testing? Also, did you flash your BIOS?
> 
> Also, what are you temps, idle and with a heavy load?
> 
> I think XFX are checking each card carefully before authorizing a RMA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no harm in trying. If it pass, it pass.


Thanks

The only thing I did to void the warranty is by making the backet holes a little bigger so the screws that came with the block can fit, they won't notice it and it does not affect the card in anyway. I was very careful installing the block I doubt I messed something up cause it worked weeks after the install.

I was told to just put it to 1ghz 1450mhz and +20.
when you say 1.25v do you mean the pcie? If so no one told me anything about it







.

It's kinda weird I can watch movies and do basic computer usage but 3d mark or any game and I get a hard lock lol.

And yes I ran furmark for hrs after OCing it, my temps are 38c idle to 49c load maybe a little higher.
Thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13797243*
> Thanks
> The only thing I did to void the warranty is by making the backet holes a little bigger so the screws that came with the block can fit, they won't notice it and it does not affect the card in anyway. I was very careful installing the block I doubt I messed something up cause it worked weeks after the install.
> I was told to just put it to 1ghz 1450mhz and +20.
> when you say 1.25v do you mean the pcie? If so no one told me anything about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It's kinda weird I can watch movies and do basic computer usage but 3d mark or any game and I get a hard lock lol.
> A yes I ran furmark for hrs after OCing it, my temps are 38c idle to 49c load maybe a little higher.
> Thanks


You have to use AfterBurner to raise the voltage at your GPU/Memory settings. CCC does not have any voltage increase settings.


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13797299*
> You have to use AfterBurner to raise the voltage at your GPU/Memory settings. CCC does not have any voltage increase settings.


Is it possible that's what broke it?
So my card was UVed this whole time








What should I set the voltage to when I get the replacement if I'm lucky enough to get it replaced, should I start at 1.25v and work my way down?
I'm new to OCing.
Thanks


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13797243*
> I was told to just put it to 1ghz 1450mhz and +20.
> when you say 1.25v do you mean the pcie? If so no one told me anything about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I mean the 3D voltage of the 6990cores, since we can't control the memory voltage on the 6xxx serie cards.

With the default BIOS, the 6990 is using 1.12v, and with the OC BIOS 1.175v. You can control that voltage in 2 ways: 1) Using Afterburner or 2) flashing your BIOS and changing VID4 with RBE (Radeon BIOS editor). But it's more ''complicated'' then using Afterburner.









You have to use GPU-Z or MSI Afterburner to look at your 3D voltage. If you start Furmark in a window for example, start GPU-Z and go the the Sensor tab, and you will see your voltage raise when going from 2D to 3D. Or else, start GPU-Z, start a game in fullscreen mode, play for 30 seconds, get out of the game, and then go look at your voltage on GPU-Z. Just put the mouse pointer over the red line on the 2 steps, and you will see the value of your 2D and 3D voltage for your card.









For 1000/1450, 1.175v is not enough. That,s why you are unstable.

And I'm sure you didn't ''broke'' your card running at 1000/1450. It's not an Nvidia 590 we are talking about here. LOL!









But your ''modding'' is another story. This could have broke something.


----------



## jonnyquest

It cant be the OC cause even at stock I get artifacts in the game.
I'm going to try my luck with RMA.
I can't try anything now anyway I'm leaving for a few days i'll play around with it then.
Thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13797902*
> It cant be the OC cause even at stock I get artifacts in the game.
> I'm going to try my luck with RMA.
> I can't try anything now anyway I'm leaving for a few days i'll play around with it then.
> Thanks


What waterblock are you using? You may have to test it with stock cooler to see if it still does it.


----------



## jonnyquest

I'm using the EK one http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12814/ex-blc-890/EK_Radeon_HD_6990_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC6990_NickelAcetal.html.

I'll test it out but I'll probably go with the RMA in the end, I went with XFX for this reason they allow you to flip the bios switch and install water cooling and for their
Double lifetime warranty so I think I'll be ok besides worst comes to worst I'll buy a new shappire lol.
Thanks


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13798707*
> I'm using the EK one http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12814/ex-blc-890/EK_Radeon_HD_6990_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_Acetal_EK-FC6990_NickelAcetal.html.
> 
> I'll test it out but I'll probably go with the RMA in the end, I went with XFX for this reason they allow you to flip the bios switch and install water cooling and for their
> Double lifetime warranty so I think I'll be ok besides worst comes to worst I'll buy a new shappire lol.
> Thanks


I'm try to figure out what you had to modify to get that block on. I've installed that block several times and never had to modify any bracket.


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13799204*
> I'm try to figure out what you had to modify to get that block on. I've installed that block several times and never had to modify any bracket.


Maybe it's only XFX but there are two brackets on the back of the card (one for each processor) 4 screws for each and the stock screws are smaller then the ones supplied with the block, so a video on youtube showed that I had to drill the holes a little bigger. The good news is that the original screws can fit so unless XFX realizes that the holes are less then a centermeter bigger I'm good.
Thanks for the help


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13799348*
> Maybe it's only XFX but there are two brackets on the back of the card (one for each processor) 4 screws for each and the stock screws are smaller then the ones supplied with the block, so a video on youtube showed that I had to drill the holes a little bigger. The good news is that the original screws can fit so unless XFX realizes that the holes are less then a centermeter bigger I'm good.
> Thanks for the help


You don't do that with the EK block! That was for the DD block, If I remember right.


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13799362*
> You don't do that with the EK block! That was for the DD block, If I remember right.


Yes the video was for the DD block but the screws didn't fit. I wouldn't mod anything especially something this expensive with out research and it pointed to drilling a bigger hole.
I see you have XFX and the same block you didn't have to modify anything?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13799468*
> Yes the video was for the DD block but the screws didn't fit. I wouldn't mod anything especially something this expensive with out research and it pointed to drilling a bigger hole.
> I see you have XFX and the same block you didn't have to modify anything?


As far as I know you don't use the two X brackets. Unless EK forgot to put that in the Installation manual, But I guess you can if you want to. http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109835319.pdf


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13798314*
> You may have to test it with stock cooler to see if it still does it.


This. You should put the stock cooler back on it and see if you're still getting artifacts.

Also, put your BIOS switch to the default non-OC position, and put everything back at default in CCC and or Afterburner (voltage, core and mem speed) and see if you still get artifacts.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13799468*
> Yes the video was for the DD block but the screws didn't fit. I wouldn't mod anything especially something this expensive with out research and it pointed to drilling a bigger hole.
> I see you have XFX and the same block you didn't have to modify anything?


If your talking about the X bracket for the screws around the GPU, no, you don't even use that with the EK block. You use the supplied screws with plastic washers. The Koolance block uses the stock bracket and screws. Why are you following a video for a DangerDen block on an EK block, I have no clue.


----------



## jonnyquest

......Damn
I should've asked for help here when installing I just followed manuel (and the video).
But it's not that big of a deal, I doubt that's what's causing the problems. when I get home tomorrow I'll play around with it.
Thanks


----------



## ShooterFX

Well got to play with my new baby...After 2 hours of playing BFBC2 i started to get black screen flickering every now and then ( MP). Using 11.5b driver with CAP3. Checked the temps and highest was 61 degrees. Not O.C.


----------



## Nexus6

Christmas came early:









Swiftech Epsilon installed:









Leak testing 24hrs (no leak):









Both 6990 installled and leak tested:









Close up shot:


----------



## jonnyquest

Good thing you didn't go with EK, there's a whole thing about them having flaking issues with there nickel blocks.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13817003*
> Good thing you didn't go with EK, there's a whole thing about them having flaking issues with there nickel blocks.


Has anyone had a 6990 block with this problem yet? I havn't looked at my block yet


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13817123*
> Has anyone had a 6990 block with this problem yet? I havn't looked at my block yet


I only had mine for a little over a month.
I heard you can tell if there's dust in your loop if it's really bad, I'm going to check mine after I RMA my card.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13817003*
> Good thing you didn't go with EK, there's a whole thing about them having flaking issues with there nickel blocks.


I knew to avoid EK after a few members were complaining about Nickel platings flaking off. And then EK released their official statement and blamed it on customer for using distilled water. What the.......









I am forever bound to inform people not to use EK products, nickel plated or not. Avoiding EK like its the plague.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13817267*
> I knew to avoid EK after a few members were complaining about Nickel platings flaking off. And then EK released their official statement and blamed it on customer for using distilled water. What the.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am forever bound to inform people not to use EK products, nickel plated or not. Avoiding EK like its the plague.


It's to bad everyone told me how nice they where a month ago, And now all this is happening


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13817335*
> It's to bad everyone told me how nice they where a month ago, And now all this is happening


This.
Everyone recommended EK even XFX customer support told me he prefers them lol.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13817369*
> This.
> Everyone recommended EK even XFX customer support told me he prefers them lol.


We will have to see if anyone has a bad 6990 block out there, Or 6970 blocks Because I know there are alot of 6990+6970 Tri-Fire's out there


----------



## xAlex79

I have this block, and I have no problems at all with it

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xAlex79;13817644*
> I have this block, and I have no problems at all with it
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Are you using distilled water and a kill coil?
How long did you have it for?
Thanks


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13817736*
> Are you using distilled water and a kill coil?
> How long did you have it for?
> Thanks


I'm a bit lazy, I'm using thermaltake UV reactive pre mixed coolant. Not too sure what's in it. I can have a look tonight and let you know.

It's been two months now 24/7

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xAlex79;13818678*
> I'm a bit lazy, I'm using thermaltake UV reactive pre mixed coolant. Not too sure what's in it. I can have a look tonight and let you know.
> 
> It's been two months now 24/7
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


How are your temps looking? Pictures, perhaps? Never used EK parts, although in outright capability per cooling they seem to be in close proximity of my favorite company (Swiftech). They look way sick, though, hence the picture request.

Haven't had time to catch up with the thread, & from what I infer regarding the EK blocks it's a certain shame for ya'll suffering the dilemma. The nickel is .. flaking off? How'd they manage that


----------



## MACH1NE

Hey guys recently purchased a 6990 and using afterburner 2.1.0 it doesnt give me the option to up the core voltage? Also whats the safest max voltage I can push it to?


----------



## Levesque

I have 2 EK-6970 nickel block, and nickel EK Supreme HF for my CPU, and don't have any problems. I just double-checked all, and water is still crystal clear, and I don't see any ''flaking'' (transparent clear top).

I'm using distilled water + silver killcoil + 3 drops of Lugol solution (iodine)/liter of distilled water.

i have also copper (no plating) EK-5970 and EK-5870 and those were corroded like crazy after 1 year. I had to give them a citrus bath to make them looking brand new again.







But it's bare copper. Expected.


----------



## tsm106

^^How old are your blocks? Mine are from Dec to Feb. I'm ripe for exposed copper to nickel corrosion, yikes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


We will have to see if anyone has a bad 6990 block out there, Or 6970 blocks Because I know there are alot of 6990+6970 Tri-Fire's out there










There are bad 6970 blocks. Check the XS threads with 6970 nickel issue pics.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xAlex79*


I'm a bit lazy, I'm using thermaltake UV reactive pre mixed coolant. Not too sure what's in it. I can have a look tonight and let you know.

It's been two months now 24/7

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately anti-corrosive coolant won't help, because the coolant only reduces the liquid medium's chance to become an electrolytic. With this nickel issue, since the copper is exposed to the liquid AND it's TOUCHING the nickel, it WILL go through bi-metal corrosion. It's really a







situation.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


^^How old are your blocks? Mine are from Dec to Feb.


Last september to january this year. So I'm at risk also. But I will switch to the next generation of AMD or Nvidia cards this year, so I don't really care. I will throw them in the garbage when upgrading if they are corroded.









Just to think that I have a copper mine at 10 minutes from home... humm... should go dig my own copper next time.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Hey guys recently purchased a 6990 and using afterburner 2.1.0 it doesnt give me the option to up the core voltage? Also whats the safest max voltage I can push it to?


Go get MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 3







http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=344032
If you are using the air cooler you won't be able to push much without having the fan turned way up.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

I'm thinking after I get back home and go in for an interview, I'm going to save up for a maximus IV and get either another 2x6970s or just buy a 6990. Think I'm going to buy a 6990. Quadfire will rule, and I'll be giving the 6990 it's own PSU and just false jump it to power the 6990 without getting a whole new PSU.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthraxinsoup;13822982*
> I'm thinking after I get back home and go in for an interview, I'm going to save up for a maximus IV and get either another 2x6970s or just buy a 6990. Think I'm going to buy a 6990. Quadfire will rule, and I'll be giving the 6990 it's own PSU and just false jump it to power the 6990 without getting a whole new PSU.


Quad-fire really, really has stepped up in comparison to preceding generations. What miffs me is the various youtube video "benchmarks" (an entire series of said videos featuring comparative runs against sli 590 being case in point) which, if taken seriously, indicate the most infrequent of actual positive scalability & relatively flimsy scores at 1600p. It's absolute nonsense.

I run the fan array for my cooling loop (20 radiator, 4 case & a dual 60mm ramsink), the fan controller, one of the 6990s, and my secondary "backup" pump off a 2nd PSU. Built a nifty little switch to operate & maintain it's operation without direct mobo interfacing. Much easier, imo, than implementing a single uber capacity device. Although both of mine are 1220 watt, thankfully my home business required a flash drier & conveyor oven installed & thus warranted massive electrical infrastructure upgrades. When your GPU tandem is pushing 1200 watts under load, don't overlook the fundamentals


----------



## Ken1649

Mafia II doesn't scale well with 2 x 6990 even with a GTX 465 PhysX card. Have to disable Crossfire to get good frames. Catalyst 11.5b + CAP4.

If I remember correctly, it worked pretty good with 2 x 5970s 4GB version.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13817123*
> Has anyone had a 6990 block with this problem yet? I havn't looked at my block yet


I've no issues. I use RO/DI water and G12 coolant though


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;13824882*
> Mafia II doesn't scale well with 2 x 6990 even with a GTX 465 PhysX card. Have to disable Crossfire to get good frames. Catalyst 11.5b + CAP4.
> 
> If I remember correctly, it worked pretty good with 2 x 5970s 4GB version.


What FPS are you getting?


----------



## Ken1649

I didn't pay attention on the FPS with Crossfire off, just noticed 2 GPUs not being pegged at all with crossfire on FPS 15-20. Just want to make sure if it is worth all the troubles to put 2 Koolance blocks on it.

Does this score look normal with the latest 3DMark 11 patch? All at default settings.
Sorry, on mobile device couldn't insert link.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1354733?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1354733%3Fkey%3DFJZpRaecAEMHz6n4cs2XuAQTK6mPWy

By the way, what is the best way and liquid to clean all aluminum radiator. Noticed the rusty water color. Maybe there is nickel off the fittings or somewhere. Been away from PC for too long.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;13825650*
> I didn't pay attention on the FPS with Crossfire off, just noticed 2 GPUs not being pegged at all with crossfire on FPS 15-20. Just want to make sure if it is worth all the troubles to put 2 Koolance blocks on it.
> 
> Does this score look normal with the latest 3DMark 11 patch? All at default settings.
> Sorry, on mobile device couldn't insert link.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1354733?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1354733%3Fkey%3DFJZpRaecAEMHz6n4cs2XuAQTK6mPWy
> 
> By the way, what is the best way and liquid to clean all aluminum radiator. Noticed the rusty water color. Maybe there is nickel off the fittings or somewhere. Been away from PC for too long.


This is my 3DMark 11 with my 6990+6970 @950/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1322173
Something doen't seem right.

*EDIT:* I just updated 3dmark 11 and got this with 880/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359955

925/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359979


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13826016*
> This is my 3DMark 11 with my 6990+6970 @950/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1322173
> Something doen't seem right.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just updated 3dmark 11 and got this with 880/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359955
> 
> 925/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359979


Yeah, something was off with my system. Got 3 different results with 3 runs by 1 - 2K at same default settings. Might be the PSU +12v rails not correctly distributed to the cards from a 1,250 w and a 1200 w.

It is just me or it is 3DMark 11 latest patch giving averages lower results compared to prior the patch.


----------



## jonnyquest

Your score looks normal mine is about 10900 maybe a little higher. I just took out my card for the rma, now I'm stuck with out my computer for about 12 days








I checked the water and the block it looks ok the water was a little oily but other then that it was ok, it was just a real pain draining my loop for the first time.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;13826580*
> It is just me or it is 3DMark 11 latest patch giving averages lower results compared to prior the patch.


Yea I can only get P12411, When I was getting P12788







Now we have to wait for amd to help with new drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13826678*
> Your score looks normal mine is about 10900 maybe a little higher. I just took out my card for the rma, now I'm stuck with out my computer for about 12 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the water and the block it looks ok the water was a little oily but other then that it was ok, it was just a real pain draining my loop for the first time.


I had a look at my block and it looks fine, So Im hopping I won't have any problems








You need to add a drain to your loop


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

What kind of FPS would I be looking at in The Witcher 2 with ubersampling if I go with a 6990+my 2x6970s.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthraxinsoup;13827026*
> What kind of FPS would I be looking at in The Witcher 2 with ubersampling if I go with a 6990+my 2x6970s.


It's hard to say there still working on the game. There a new CAP that just came out to help with the game http://www.rage3d.com/cap/


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthraxinsoup;13827026*
> What kind of FPS would I be looking at in The Witcher 2 with ubersampling if I go with a 6990+my 2x6970s.


I heard you can max everything just put downscaling to none, I didn't buy witcher 2 yet so I don't know how it's going to look with those settings but give it try.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13827096*
> It's hard to say there still working on the game. There a new CAP that just came out to help with the game http://www.rage3d.com/cap/


Sweet. I get back in like 2 weeks so they should have better profiles!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13827188*
> I heard you can max everything just put downscaling to none, I didn't buy witcher 2 yet so I don't know how it's going to look with those settings but give it try.


I have around the same setup, just 2x6970s. 6990+2x6970 should run sexy I hope.


----------



## Khalam

nah ive got 2x6990 and ubersampling still kills smooth gameplay







fps jumps constantly between 20ish to a 120


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Mafia II doesn't scale well with 2 x 6990 even with a GTX 465 PhysX card. Have to disable Crossfire to get good frames. Catalyst 11.5b + CAP4.

If I remember correctly, it worked pretty good with 2 x 5970s 4GB version.


I've enjoyed very good quad scaling in Mafia 2. I can take it up to super-sampling, actually, still in the high 30s/early 40s. All bells & whistled on I'm recording consistent 80-90 fps range (3552x1920).

The built-in benchmark tool is, of course, a complete joke. I record nearly half the frames of a typical benchmark taken through Radeonpro, which of course features actual gameplay.


----------



## MACH1NE

add me to the 6990 owners club


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


How are your temps looking? Pictures, perhaps? Never used EK parts, although in outright capability per cooling they seem to be in close proximity of my favorite company (Swiftech). They look way sick, though, hence the picture request.

Haven't had time to catch up with the thread, & from what I infer regarding the EK blocks it's a certain shame for ya'll suffering the dilemma. The nickel is .. flaking off? How'd they manage that


Temps are idle 38 and 46 full load @ 960/1450 1.2v

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokoam

add me in to the club as well







question i dont understand how some of you guys are getting 1k on gpu clock stable and 1500 on memory im also on water max i can get stable is 950/1300 yeah i can run benchmarks at higher clocks but actual gaming on like crysis/crysis 2 shortly after will bsod card runs great tho idle 32c load max on furmark 55c on koolance block .. i was having issues with my orginal Visontek card causing bsod so swap out for the shapphire and things have been great .


----------



## jonnyquest

What is your vcore set at?
What software are you using to OC?


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13843280*
> What is your vcore set at?
> What software are you using to OC?


im @ 1.175 my card dosnt like high voltages if i move past 1.2 i get artifacts btw here are my specs
im using after burner beta 2.2.0 beta 3

2600k stock
ws revolution p8p67
8gb ripsaw gskill ram
PSU ax1200
rasa 750 rx360 kit
sapphire 6990 with KOOLANCE block


----------



## tokoam

also using afterburner to OC


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam;13843186*
> add me in to the club as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question i dont understand how some of you guys are getting 1k on gpu clock stable and 1500 on memory im also on water max i can get stable is 950/1300 yeah i can run benchmarks at higher clocks but actual gaming on like crysis/crysis 2 shortly after will bsod card runs great tho idle 32c load max on furmark 55c on koolance block .. i was having issues with my orginal Visontek card causing bsod so swap out for the shapphire and things have been great .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam;13844173*
> im @ 1.175 my card dosnt like high voltages if i move past 1.2 i get artifacts btw here are my specs
> im using after burner beta 2.2.0 beta 3
> 
> 2600k stock
> ws revolution p8p67
> 8gb ripsaw gskill ram
> PSU ax1200
> rasa 750 rx360 kit
> sapphire 6990 with KOOLANCE block


That is odd, My XFX 6990 will do 960/1375 @1.175v, 1000/1375 @1.205v, And 1015/1475 @1.25v.
It could be a bad card, Or it could be a bad waterblock (Read back there have been 2 or 3 bad Koolance blocks where cards wouldn't even post with the block installed) Did you make sure with gpu-z that you are getting the extra voltage?


----------



## snow cakes

so is this 2x 6970's in one GPU? This is my first time actually hearing about a 6990


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;13848198*
> so is this 2x 6970's in one GPU? This is my first time actually hearing about a 6990










really? Did you hear about the nvidia 590?


----------



## MACH1NE

hey guys just wanted to know how much more performance do we get when the 6990 is switched to bios 2


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


hey guys just wanted to know how much more performance do we get when the 6990 is switched to bios 2


Stock "out-of-the-box" switch setting is Bios 2


----------



## jonnyquest

Out the box it's on bios 2 bios 1 is when it unlocks it to 2 6970s at 880mhz and 1250


----------



## MACH1NE

ok so instead of just switching it to the alternative bios cant we just overclock it out of the box and get same results?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


ok so instead of just switching it to the alternative bios cant we just overclock it out of the box and get same results?


No because the card will just throttle in the #2 bios and run worse. #1 is unlocked bios and will let you overclock without it holding the card back


----------



## Khalam

lads this is my pride and joy







tell me your thoughts







nr 1 6990 on hwbot in heaven xtreme

http://hwbot.org/submission/2179628_....71_dx11_marks

and first 6990 in 3dmark 2011









http://hwbot.org/submission/2174613_...90_19177_marks


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


lads this is my pride and joy







tell me your thoughts







nr 1 6990 on hwbot in heaven xtreme

http://hwbot.org/submission/2179628_....71_dx11_marks

and first 6990 in 3dmark 2011









http://hwbot.org/submission/2174613_...90_19177_marks


Nice scores brother, looking great. Best I've hit is 17k on performance & slight below 6K on extreme, but I've found the programs to be flaky as a ginger sunburn & since given up on playing with it. Got any pictures of your rig?


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


That is odd, My XFX 6990 will do 960/1375 @1.175v, 1000/1375 @1.205v, And 1015/1475 @1.25v.
It could be a bad card, Or it could be a bad waterblock (Read back there have been 2 or 3 bad Koolance blocks where cards wouldn't even post with the block installed) Did you make sure with gpu-z that you are getting the extra voltage?


My cards tend to mimic the figures posted by Lucky, in terms of capacity. Actually my voltage & potential clocks are nearly identical: Pushing 960 @ 1.175, 994 @ 1.2, 1015 @ 1.25. 24/7 running memory @ 1485, irregardless of the core clock. I have a pair of Koolance blocks installed & have enjoyed them without hiccup. Even cranked up voltage-wise, my vregs aren't getting further than 60 Celsius & GPUs balancing out under load between 48-52. Having "tons" of experience installing Koolance blocks (having to disconnect loop for the second made the experience seem arduously longer than it actually was), I can't imagine how their installation might result in card failure. Seems they were engineered impeccably, at least in my experience.

Remember, some cards simply can't clock as high. It's luck of the draw when it comes to overclocking..that you can't soar beyond 950 doesn't imply a bad card, just a lower margin of capacity.


----------



## Khalam

sure bro ill post them up in a few min, im just putting my soon to sleep atm


----------



## Khalam

some pics of my setup, ill post a whole gallery once I get my wc setup going (which I hope is gone be in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## theyedi

So I just bought two of these. What is this alternative bios about, and does it apply to Sapphire 6990s?


----------



## Khalam

you have a little switch on your card next to the crossfire connector, flick it and it will turn on the second bios with 880/1250 clocks and a higher V


----------



## theyedi

Ah, I don't have them in my hands yet since I just bought them. Is there any risk in switching to this?


----------



## Khalam

from what I remember some manufactures honor the warranty others dont, personally ive been running my 6990s like that since they came out


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


some pics of my setup, ill post a whole gallery once I get my wc setup going (which I hope is gone be in the next 2-3 weeks























































Very nice my friend. Looking at the stats in your signature, looks like we're operating on a very similar wavelength







Only other p67 board I considered was the Maximus IV & looks like our overclocks are neck & neck. How are your temps with the Kuhler block? I'm way impressed with your clocks on air; before I had installed my Koolance blocks, I was hitting 970 or so via stock HSF (albeit not 100% stable, though enough-so for completed bench runs before requisite reboot) & I'd venture a guess @ those clocks you're a bit more stable than I was on air. Nice roomy case, too..& I have a very similar fan controller though the name escapes me. Not to mention the RAM speeds & total amount, though differing in brands. Familiarity is always attractive







Slick build, buddy.


----------



## Khalam

thanks bro wait till I get my wc installed,







what are your super pi runs etc? what about 03/05/06 vantage and 2011 scores would be interesting to see what scores do you get on a similar setup temp wise i get max 80-85 at 5439mhz atm, with 5.3 around 77-88


----------



## Levesque

Nice set-up Khalam!

But those 6990 are begging you to watercool them!


----------



## Khalam

im just waiting for a response from koolance I emailed them if they would like to sponsor some parts for my wc setup or at least give me a combo deal on cpu block+2xgpu block+res+2pumps+crossfire connectors+ nozzles and fittings. Once I know what im standing on ill know what to do


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13852144*
> No because the card will just throttle in the #2 bios and run worse. #1 is unlocked bios and will let you overclock without it holding the card back


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/03/21/amd_radeon_hd_6990_video_card_followup_review/5

This test shows that switching it to bios 1 then o.c'ing is pretty much useless and its better of o.c'ing when in bios 2


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;13858395*
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/03/21/amd_radeon_hd_6990_video_card_followup_review/5
> 
> This test shows that switching it to bios 1 then o.c'ing is pretty much useless and its better of o.c'ing when in bios 2


Really because thats not what I see, And when im pushing 1015/1475 1.25v I don't anything to hold me back


----------



## Whiplash450

Hi guys I've been hovering on these forums for a while, but thought that I would signup and make myself known, now that I've managed to gain entry to this exclusive club









But I haven't managed to get a stable oc on either of my 6990's. I tried using the Asus smartdoctor software and thought it was utter crap, so I've been using the Catalyst Control Panel, and I couldnt even get a stable oc @ 950 with + 14% overvolt..? I know that it wasnt stable as I was oc'ing my secondary card and when folding on both gpu's it would crash the card, the video driver would recover but it would still require a restart before the card could be used again.

Any thoughts??

Thanks!

pics or it didnt happen below:


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiplash450;13858813*
> Hi guys I've been hovering on these forums for a while, but thought that I would signup and make myself known, now that I've managed to gain entry to this exclusive club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I haven't managed to get a stable oc on either of my 6990's. I tried using the Asus smartdoctor software and thought it was utter crap, so I've been using the Catalyst Control Panel, and I couldnt even get a stable oc @ 950 with + 14% overvolt..? I know that it wasnt stable as I was oc'ing my secondary card and when folding on both gpu's it would crash the card, the video driver would recover but it would still require a restart before the card could be used again.
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> pics or it didnt happen below:


Have you tryed MSI Afterburner? Give this a shot for overclocking your cards http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=344032
For me I just started going up slowly with the core's and running AvP Benchmark till the video driver would crash then I would know what I could get. It's been the best way for me to find the max my cards would do









And you have a 932 put the wires behind the back cover







I will make the case look so much better


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13858491*
> Really because thats not what I see, And when im pushing 1015/1475 1.25v I don't anything to hold me back


I agree. That article didn't really say anything about stock bios 2 being better than bios 1.


----------



## Whiplash450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13859110*
> Have you tryed MSI Afterburner?


Thanks for the info on that, I just spotted the offical 'overclock your ATI gpu' sticky and d/l'd afterburner + gpuTool. So I'll see if I can get any better results using those
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13859110*
> And you have a 932 put the wires behind the back cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make the case look so much better


Yea I know it looks awful, but I just hadn't got round to tidying up after finishing the wc install







I'll post pics after I've worked some cable management magic!


----------



## Canis-X

I would like to get some opinions from the 6990 crowd, if you would be so kind as to give me a moment of your time. I am truly undecided as to what to do.

What to do, your thoughts?? Two GTX590 or not two GTX590...


----------



## Levesque

If you are planning on watercooling your cards, then the 6990 is the way to go.

A watercooled 590 is not different then a 590 on air. Hard-lock voltage, and no overclocking head-room. But a 6990 on water is a totally different beast then the 6990 with stock cooler.









Nvida are begging you NOT to OC the 590, while AMD are begging you to OC the 6990.


----------



## XXXfire

I just finished a detailed benchmark review for my setup. Ran through 15 titles, 7 of which DX11, did half in-game benchmarks & other half canned/time-demos. I'll be wrapping up the organization & write-up over the next few hours before publication, & hope ya'll fellow 6990 users stop by the thread. The review was designed for "typical" eyefinity display in portrait mode with bezel correction @ 3552x1920 (6.8 megapixels). Next on the list will be 6000x1920, aka 5x1 portrait. Despite all the denigration from various individuals claiming high-megapixel resolutions are not supported by Radeon cards, I can dismiss the assertion with equivocation. In fact, in 3/4 of tested titles I am able to apply 2xEQAA- 4xEQAA. And, in every title tested, I've been able to play with EVERY in-game feature maxed out (I haven't yet tested DoF, though, as I'm of opinion it's absolute crap & unnecessarily crushes performance) with 16xAF. That's for another time, though.

As far as this particular thread I'll be posting up shortly, I can remark .. some of the results are so freaking good they seem almost unbelievable. What's even more satisfying, having graduated from 5800-series crossfire, is thusly in every title I have observed 0 examples of microstutter, stutter, jitter, choppy, seizing, or instability. I have an OCD disposition for detecting micro-stutter effects & it was quite common in Eyefinity last generation. When the effect was present in the preceding generation (in my experience, that is).. in games that suffered microstutter, the effect became pronounced & obvious more as framerates increased; though now, in spite of stunningly high frame-rates @ very substantial resolution, it simply is not there.
Quote:


> I would like to get some opinions from the 6990 crowd, if you would be so kind as to give me a moment of your time. I am truly undecided as to what to do.
> 
> What to do, your thoughts?? Two GTX590 or not two GTX590...


Honestly, I'm night quite abject to the 590 as Levesque. However, the only justification for implementing 2 such devices would be in support of Surround or 3D. Frankly, Surround is not best supported by the 590 because of frame-buffer limitation. Granted, you can enable most features on such a build, but the top IQ settings become choked with the 580's limited framebuffer. Sadly, GTX 580's with 3 GB are ostentatiously overpriced. My suggestion would be to garner 1 590, as two simply can't be utilized fully under typical surround-gaming condition. And as Levesque remarked, the 6990 is better designed, has higher headroom, are voltage/clock-speed binned, & can be pushed to nauseating heights under proper water-cooling. Unfortunately, the 590 is hampered with Nvidia's flimsy VRM design & even under great cooling conditions is less likely to achieve what the individual 580s can. It is inherently more restrained.


----------



## Levesque

Canis.

I've seen in the 590 threads, where you've asked the same question, that someone over there is telling you that image quality is ''better'' with Nvidia...

That's pure and total horse-*****. Image quality is the same on both side.

I'm an ISF calibrator, and calibrated ALOT of Nvidia and AMD set-ups for family and friends. Believe me, after a proper calibration, IQ on both Nvidia and AMD cards look the same on a properly calibrated monitor. No difference.


----------



## Darkstar757

Hey Fellas I got two 6990s coming. I currently have two 5970s that were never put on water. Right now in my system I have my I920 and the northbridge on water with a three fan rad. Would it be too much to add my 6990s to the same loop? And what is the best water block for the 6990s? How is the Danger Den block?


----------



## jonnyquest

Yea DD is pretty good swiftech and koolance are also great choices.
I'm not 100% sure if it is too much I only have 1 6990, It does seem a little too much to me though. what case do you have? And do you think you can fit a single fan rad in case the triple rad isn't enough?


----------



## Darkstar757

I think the tripple is enough but I wanted to make sure. I have the 800D


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13875984*
> I think the tripple is enough but I wanted to make sure. I have the 800D


I would put the triple rad just for the GPUs and maybe add a 240 for the cpu.
I went hardcore and put a 480 rad for my 2 6990 and still awaiting on my cpu loop which will be cooled by another 480 rad.

I'm running Swiftech Epsilon on my 6990.










My idle temps









and after fiddling around with my loops and adjusting the pump speed and my fans, my load temps never go above 45C.


----------



## jonnyquest

Mine doesn't go above 48c, Nexus6 what are your ambient temps?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13876208*
> Mine doesn't go above 48c, Nexus6 what are your ambient temps?


My ambient is 22C


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13876159*
> I would put the triple rad just for the GPUs and maybe add a 240 for the cpu.
> I went hardcore and put a 480 rad for my 2 6990 and still awaiting on my cpu loop which will be cooled by another 480 rad.
> 
> I'm running Swiftech Epsilon on my 6990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idle temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after fiddling around with my loops and adjusting the pump speed and my fans, my load temps never go above 45C.


I love that block. It looks official, and for some odd reason that's really drawing me in on it. I must be a sucker for branding. =P


----------



## Darkstar757

I really dont want to have to add another pump rad and reservoir. I just dont have the time to do it. I dont want to run the risk of damaging the cards either


----------



## jonnyquest

What are your WC parts?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;13876250*
> I love that block. It looks official, and for some odd reason that's really drawing me in on it. I must be a sucker for branding. =P


Defo looks smexy
I researched high and low before I made the Swiftech purchase.
EK:......let's not go there
Koolance: Everybody seems to be using it. I want to be different.
Danger Den: Full copper, but I read somewhere that the temps aren't as good as the top dogs.
Heatkiller: Looks good and temps are very good. If I hadn't purchased the Swifties, it would be the Heatkillers.
AquaGrafix: Another contender. I read the flow was very restricted compared to other gpu blocks.
XSPC: Block looked smallish.

The Swiftech Epsilon is a truly full cover block. This is my first time getting into watercooling and I was surprised the block was pretty beefy and heavy. Instruction was very easy to follow and the pads were pre-applied on the blocks. All I had to do was put some thermal grease on several small chips, I believe they are the VRMs (I could be wrong). After installing both blocks and completed my watercool assembly, I ran into a few problems. It was ezveedub who helped me out tremendously and so credit goes to him for helping me achieve awesome temps.


----------



## Darkstar757

Apogee XT cpu
Feser TFC X-Changer Triple Radiator
reservoir
3/8 tubing
800D case
DD 6990 water blocks


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13876486*
> Apogee XT cpu
> XSPC RX360 Triple 120mm Radiator
> reservoir
> 3/8 tubing
> 800D case
> DD 6990 water blocks


What pump are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13876322*
> I really dont want to have to add another pump rad and reservoir. I just dont have the time to do it. I dont want to run the risk of damaging the cards either


You don't need another pump, rad and reservoir. You can just add another 240 to the loop. Running a 360 to cool 2 6990 and a i7 920 is pushing it. You won't be getting the temps you desire.

I will be running 2 480 rad, a mcp655, 2 Swiftech Epsilon and a AC Kryos HF all in a single loop. Please see my signature on how my loop goes.


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13876538*
> What pump are you using?
> 
> You don't need another pump, rad and reservoir. You can just add another 240 to the loop. Running a 360 to cool 2 6990 and a i7 920 is pushing it. You won't be getting the temps you desire.
> 
> I will be running 2 480 rad, a mcp655, 2 Swiftech Epsilon and a AC Kryos HF all in a single loop. Please see my signature on how my loop goes.


I wanted to suggest that but isn't that too much for a pump?
If he's going to run the CPU 2 6990s the NB and the 2 rads?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13876586*
> I wanted to suggest that but isn't that too much for a pump?
> If he's going to run the CPU 2 6990s the NB and the 2 rads?


That's the reason why I asked which pump he is using.
The MCP655 is more than capable of running his setup plus have room for expansion.


----------



## jonnyquest

Just curious does anyone know if my pump is strong enough for another 6990?
I have the Rasa 360 RX 750 kit


----------



## Nexus6

Your pump is the X2O 750 12V Pump/Reservoir. Your pump should be adequate for another 6990 but I would recommend adding another rad just for the cpu. They way I read it, you need a 120 for every block you cool. If you are cooling 2 6990 and a heavily overclocked cpu, you need 5 120mm of radiator space.


----------



## Darkstar757

My pump is the DD / Laing DDC-12V


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13876749*
> My pump is the DD / Laing DDC-12V


12watt or 18watt version


----------



## Darkstar757

its older so Id guess the 12


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

If thats similiar to the 655 then I can tell ya from my experience it can handle the cpu, nb, 2 6990's and two triple rads on 1/2ID no sweat.


----------



## Darkstar757

now its on to where do i put the rad. I dont want to mod the case for the second rad. I have the 800D. Man this is becoming more work than I wanted.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13876850*
> now its on to where do i put the rad. I dont want to mod the case for the second rad. I have the 800D. Man this is becoming more work than I wanted.


The 800D is huuuuuge. It can swallow you and your cat and still have room for your baby brother.... just saying. PM ]\/[EGADET]-[, he has the same case as you and he has a better picture of your setup than I do.

I went with a tech station knowing that I was going to water cool my rig. My rads are sitting 6inches away from my rig on the table. I don't need to worry about modding my case to fit anything. I just set everything on the table. Hence the reason why I went big and purchased dual 480 rads. Good luck on your project.


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13876850*
> now its on to where do i put the rad. I dont want to mod the case for the second rad. I have the 800D. Man this is becoming more work than I wanted.


If you remove the two racks at the bottom, it will fit just fine there.

Or you can cut a hole next to the fan holes that are below your mother board and place the rad right on the floor there, one side being push pull and the other pull only. It's a little tricky to go from your serving gpu to the rad though

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezveedub

I run CPU and two 6990s on a single loop with two RX360 rads and a 10 watt DDC pump fine. I would not really recommend using the XSPC X20 750 pump for all this though. It falls off flow faster than the D5/DDC pumps. I may add a mobo block, but in the long run, I may also add another DDC pump too.


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13876243*
> My ambient is 22C


I envy you dude my ambient temps (on air) are 55-60 degrees, load temps are 85-90 thats with it being very cold in Australia atm, cant imagine the temps in summer. I would love to watercool my 6990 but I spent $150 for a noctua nhd14 (cpu cooler) a while back. Is it worth running a water cooling system just for gpu? Is anybody in here doing that.


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;13878819*
> I envy you dude my ambient temps (on air) are 55-60 degrees, load temps are 85-90 thats with it being very cold in Australia atm, cant imagine the temps in summer. I would love to watercool my 6990 but I spent $150 for a noctua nhd14 (cpu cooler) a while back. Is it worth running a water cooling system just for gpu? Is anybody in here doing that.


I reckon it is mate!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


I envy you dude my ambient temps (on air) are 55-60 degrees, load temps are 85-90 thats with it being very cold in Australia atm, cant imagine the temps in summer. I would love to watercool my 6990 but I spent $150 for a noctua nhd14 (cpu cooler) a while back. Is it worth running a water cooling system just for gpu? Is anybody in here doing that.


I'm currently only water cooling the gpus. Since then, I've fallen in love with the awesome temps on water, I decided to go ahead and water cool my CPU. I'm still awaiting for my CPU loop to arrive from aquatuning.us. It's too bad, because i just got the Silver Arrow several weeks ago.


----------



## Levesque

With the Koolance block, my 6990 idle temps is around 27-28 celsius and max load temps are 40-42 celsius.









Ambiant of 20 celsius.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


If you are planning on watercooling your cards, then the 6990 is the way to go.

A watercooled 590 is not different then a 590 on air. Hard-lock voltage, and no overclocking head-room. But a 6990 on water is a totally different beast then the 6990 with stock cooler.









Nvida are begging you NOT to OC the 590, while AMD are begging you to OC the 6990.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Canis.

I've seen in the 590 threads, where you've asked the same question, that someone over there is telling you that image quality is ''better'' with Nvidia...

That's pure and total horse-*****. Image quality is the same on both side.

I'm an ISF calibrator, and calibrated ALOT of Nvidia and AMD set-ups for family and friends. Believe me, after a proper calibration, IQ on both Nvidia and AMD cards look the same on a properly calibrated monitor. No difference.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I just finished a detailed benchmark review for my setup. Ran through 15 titles, 7 of which DX11, did half in-game benchmarks & other half canned/time-demos. I'll be wrapping up the organization & write-up over the next few hours before publication, & hope ya'll fellow 6990 users stop by the thread. The review was designed for "typical" eyefinity display in portrait mode with bezel correction @ 3552x1920 (6.8 megapixels). Next on the list will be 6000x1920, aka 5x1 portrait. Despite all the denigration from various individuals claiming high-megapixel resolutions are not supported by Radeon cards, I can dismiss the assertion with equivocation. In fact, in 3/4 of tested titles I am able to apply 2xEQAA- 4xEQAA. And, in every title tested, I've been able to play with EVERY in-game feature maxed out (I haven't yet tested DoF, though, as I'm of opinion it's absolute crap & unnecessarily crushes performance) with 16xAF. That's for another time, though.

As far as this particular thread I'll be posting up shortly, I can remark .. some of the results are so freaking good they seem almost unbelievable. What's even more satisfying, having graduated from 5800-series crossfire, is thusly in every title I have observed 0 examples of microstutter, stutter, jitter, choppy, seizing, or instability. I have an OCD disposition for detecting micro-stutter effects & it was quite common in Eyefinity last generation. When the effect was present in the preceding generation (in my experience, that is).. in games that suffered microstutter, the effect became pronounced & obvious more as framerates increased; though now, in spite of stunningly high frame-rates @ very substantial resolution, it simply is not there.

Honestly, I'm night quite abject to the 590 as Levesque. However, the only justification for implementing 2 such devices would be in support of Surround or 3D. Frankly, Surround is not best supported by the 590 because of frame-buffer limitation. Granted, you can enable most features on such a build, but the top IQ settings become choked with the 580's limited framebuffer. Sadly, GTX 580's with 3 GB are ostentatiously overpriced. My suggestion would be to garner 1 590, as two simply can't be utilized fully under typical surround-gaming condition. And as Levesque remarked, the 6990 is better designed, has higher headroom, are voltage/clock-speed binned, & can be pushed to nauseating heights under proper water-cooling. Unfortunately, the 590 is hampered with Nvidia's flimsy VRM design & even under great cooling conditions is less likely to achieve what the individual 580s can. It is inherently more restrained.


Thanks for the input gents, + Rep for the time and efforts!!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Thanks for the input gents, + Rep for the time and efforts!!










Did you get your dually 590s yet, or when?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;13882406*
> Did you get your dually 590s yet, or when?


I called them today and they stated that they finished testing the cards today and that they should be shipped today as well. I am still waiting on a shipment tracking number email from them though. My guess, I'll have them next week.

My voting poll is telling me to stick with the 590's at this point. Thread kinda died off me thinks. I wish more people in the know would drop in and give me their input.....hint hint....nudge nudge....LOL Seriously though, there is so much speculation going around it would be nice to get more facts for the current environment to help me with my decision, ya know? Unfortunately, the cards are so expensive that it is hard to come by an individual that can afford to have both sets of cards to give me results from a controlled environment.


----------



## xAlex79

Oh, you all need to go and install 11.6 drivers, they fix everything and improve performance. It even fixed my coil whine.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiLuckyB

11.6 is looking good to me







I still have to do some gaming and see how it goes, But it's looking good.

11.5b - 880/1375 - 3DMark 11 - P12069 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359955

11.6 - 880/1375 - 3DMark 11 - P12373 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1384241


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13886996*
> 11.6 is looking good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to do some gaming and see how it goes, But it's looking good.
> 
> 11.5b - 880/1375 - 3DMark 11 - P12069 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359955
> 
> 11.6 - 880/1375 - 3DMark 11 - P12373 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1384241


What cpu are you running with that? 12k is a massive score for a 6990 at 880

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xAlex79;13887297*
> What cpu are you running with that? 12k is a massive score for a 6990 at 880
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Im running 6990+6970 Tri-Fire







But my i7 875K is at 4.329GHz


----------



## iscariot

Just wondering how different the performance would be between 2 x 6970 and one 6990?

The price is about the same from Amazon and a 6990 would be very nice just not sure how much it would outstrip 6970s...

Advice sought.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot;13887568*
> Just wondering how different the performance would be between 2 x 6970 and one 6990?
> 
> The price is about the same from Amazon and a 6990 would be very nice just not sure how much it would outstrip 6970s...
> 
> Advice sought.


From what I have seen it's pretty much the same. All I know is my 6990 will 960/1375 at 1.175v easy, And my 6970 can do 950/1375 at 1.19v!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13887943*
> From what I have seen it's pretty much the same. All I know is my 6990 will 960/1375 at 1.175v easy, And my 6970 can do 950/1375 at 1.90v!


1.9V?!?







You mean 1.19V?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13887994*
> 1.9V?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 1.19V?


Yea missed the 1


----------



## 8-Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12772650*
> Everyone in this club better have eyefinity..


Lol does this mean I can't join after I upgrade?? Cause I am so already holding one at Frys.com *(Diamond Media)* wont get it until July 5th

I will continue to rock this 21.5'' Acer. even when my INTIRE PC cost almost half of the GPU


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13887342*
> Im running 6990+6970 Tri-Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my i7 875K is at 4.329GHz


Ah, mate you scared me, mine was doing 11000 with a 2600k @ 4.8 and my 6990 @ 950/1450

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xAlex79;13889626*
> Ah, mate you scared me, mine was doing 11000 with a 2600k @ 4.8 and my 6990 @ 950/1450
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Really? Because the best ive done with just my 6990 was *P10510* and that was at 1015/1475








Ill have to turn off my 6970 and see what my 6990 can do with the new 11.6 drivers.
But im guess my old 1156 can't keep up







O well im waiting for the 1366 replacement then ill upgrade


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13889723*
> Really? Because the best ive done with just my 6990 was *P10510* and that was at 1015/1475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to turn off my 6970 and see what my 6990 can do with the new 11.6 drivers.
> But im guess my old 1156 can't keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O well im waiting for the 1366 replacement then ill upgrade


You have to look at the individual scores. You will notice the graphics scores are basically the same for the amount of GPUs used for benchmarking, but the CPU and physics scores are different, so you will see higher scores overall, but same graphics score. My physics score goes up the more I OC my 960.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13889789*
> You have to look at the individual scores. You will notice the graphics scores are basically the same for the amount of GPUs used for benchmarking, but the CPU and physics scores are different, so you will see higher scores overall, but same graphics score. My physics score goes up the more I OC my 960.


Yea I know what you mean








My graphics score with my 6990 at 1015/1475 was 11669, Ill have to see what I get with the new 11.6 drivers.
Now with my 6990+6970 at 880/1375 my graphics score is 15493, And at 950/1375 i get a graphics score 16504.
Do those sound about right? Anyone else done any testing?


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13889723*
> Really? Because the best ive done with just my 6990 was *P10510* and that was at 1015/1475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to turn off my 6970 and see what my 6990 can do with the new 11.6 drivers.
> But im guess my old 1156 can't keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O well im waiting for the 1366 replacement then ill upgrade


Well I didnt find much improvement at all after 960 core on mine becsuse it throtled anyway at full load. Do my score doesnt go up at 1.01 ghz core...

Maybe I need to work on that, you guys seem to be getting higher scores. I was not too keen to go above stock voltage

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xAlex79;13889932*
> Well I didnt find much improvement at all after 960 core on mine becsuse it throtled anyway at full load. Do my score doesnt go up at 1.01 ghz core...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Really my card doesn't throttle. Did you switch your bios switch before you started overclocking? And make sure you put the power control settings in ccc to +20.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Yea I know what you mean








My graphics score with my 6990 at 1015/1475 was 11669, Ill have to see what I get with the new 11.6 drivers. 
Now with my 6990+6970 at 880/1375 my graphics score is 15493, And at 950/1375 i get a graphics score 16504.
Do those sound about right? Anyone else done any testing?


Your score seems fine. I was about 20K graphics score with both 6990s. Just running one for right now, as my MSI 6990 was having issues, so I sent it in on RMA. I should have it back on Tuesday it seems.


----------



## xAlex79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Really my card doesn't throttle. Did you switch your bios switch before you started overclocking? And make sure you put the power control settings in ccc to +20.


That might be it, since I was only using after burner. Il pay around with out this weekend.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMCBlade85

This is my sweet build that was completed about a month ago, and it only took me about a week to build. The temp on the 2nd picture is with Crysis 2 MAXED settings at 1920 X 1080, so this card is by far the best I have seen ever!

View attachment 215524


View attachment 215525


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USMCBlade85*


This is my sweet build that was completed about a month ago, and it only took me about a week to build.Attachment 215524

Attachment 215525

























Nice could use a little more cable management though. And why didn't you flip that switch yet?

And what are your specs?


----------



## USMCBlade85

I don't mind the cable management cause I am currently going from a 7200 RPM drive to 2 SSD's! I will post specs after I go pick up my son from daycare. Not flipping that switch till I get 100% guarantee that it is covered under warranty.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USMCBlade85*


I don't mind the cable management cause I am currently going from a 7200 RPM drive to 2 SSD's! I will post specs after I go pick up my son from daycare. Not flipping that switch till I get 100% guarantee that it is covered under warranty.


What card do you have? I know XFX, Sapphire have not problems with it.


----------



## USMCBlade85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


What card do you have? I know XFX, Sapphire have not problems with it.


It is a powercolor 6990


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USMCBlade85*


It is a powercolor 6990


Your fine, Use the switch. Powercolor let's you keep your warranty







Just google powercolor 6990 warranty and you will find it


----------



## jonnyquest

I heard that they do.


----------



## USMCBlade85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13891180*
> Your fine, Use the switch. Powercolor let's you keep your warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google powercolor 6990 warranty and you will find it


Well then I guess, I will be flipping that switch today then!!







Got most of my specs up finally. Haven't ran any benchmarks or anything yet but those will come soon!







Haven't totally OCed my CPU so just put standard on there for now


----------



## USMCBlade85

With my build out how high do you guys think that I should actually OC my CPU, and Video Card?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USMCBlade85*


Not flipping that switch till I get 100% guarantee that it is covered under warranty.


Just use a paper-clip to move the switch without touching the yellow warning sticker.









They will never know you went to the dark side and moved the switch. If you ever have any problems with the card and have to RMA it, just switch it back to default position with a paper-clip.


----------



## MACH1NE

So those of us with powercolor 6990 are safe with warranty?


----------



## USMCBlade85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


So those of us with powercolor 6990 are safe with warranty?


Yes I checked it and we are covered


----------



## USMCBlade85

Lev you know how much I can Safely OC my v card and process?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


So those of us with powercolor 6990 are safe with warranty?


They can't know you moved the switch, if you move it with a paper-clip, without removing the yellow sticker.

So yes, you will be ''safe with the warranty''.


----------



## MACH1NE

When playing the witcher 2 and metro 2033 I have a whining noise coming from one of the gpus (the one closest to front of case) anybody else have this problem? It doesnt happen with bfbc2 or any other games from what I know so far. I've already rma'd my first 6990 which was twice as loud as current noise problem


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;13892887*
> When playing the witcher 2 and metro 2033 I have a whining noise coming from one of the gpus (the one closest to front of case) anybody else have this problem? It doesnt happen with bfbc2 or any other games from what I know so far. I've already rma'd my first 6990 which was twice as loud as current noise problem


It can be the caps on the video card or your PSU. I had one 6990 that was really noisy and it started to artifact, so I RMAed it. When I used my PCP&C 750 PSU, everything was noisy. Since moving over to a AX-1200, theres no more noise.


----------



## MACH1NE

Like I said it only does it on some games, when switching bios to oc mode I get artifacts all over screen on metro 2033 but dont get artifacts on any other games. Screeching noise on some games while other games don't.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;13895188*
> Like I said it only does it on some games, when switching bios to oc mode I get artifacts all over screen on metro 2033 but dont get artifacts on any other games. Screeching noise on some games while other games don't.


Might be the card itself. My MSI 6990 was artifacting in Cinebench 11.5 in bios 1 or 2. It also did this in 3DMark11 and sometimes in Heaven Unigine 2.5. My other card didn't do any of this running the exact same drivers and software.


----------



## Levesque

What a mind job!!!









Had to read 100 pages to update the owners list! Now 69 members.









If you don't see your name (or see it 2 times!), or I made a mistake, etc, just send me a PM.

If you have any useful links to put in the first post, just send me a PM also.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13896148*
> What a mind job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to read 100 pages to update the owners list! Now 69 members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see your name (or see it 2 times!), or I made a mistake, etc, just send me a PM.
> 
> If you have any useful links to put in the first post, just send me a PM also.


Finally! Updated thread owner!


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13896148*
> What a mind job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to read 100 pages to update the owners list! Now 69 members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see your name (or see it 2 times!), or I made a mistake, etc, just send me a PM.
> 
> If you have any useful links to put in the first post, just send me a PM also.


Thank you for stepping up, Levesque. You have my undying support.


----------



## Levesque

I'm REALLY busy in summer, but I will do my best to keep the first post up to date.

If I miss a name, just tell me. Send me a PM.

If you have any idea on what to put in the first post, be my guest.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Add me if possible









I also just purchased a Koolance block for mine and was wondering how easy they were to install compared to the EK blocks?

I have only ever had EK blocks previously. Should I expect similar cooling performance?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13900680*
> Add me if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just purchased a Koolance block for mine and was wondering how easy they were to install compared to the EK blocks?
> 
> I have only ever had EK blocks previously. Should I expect similar cooling performance?


It's pretty straight forward. It's actually a tad easier, since it uses the same style GPU alignment pins like the stock cooler with the stock X-bracket and screw/springs. Just line up the card with the standoffs and it drops right on without moving around, unlike the EK blocks.


----------



## RagingCain

Hey guys thought I would drop by with this, let you know what I would like to do:

Do a friendly OCN Competition: 590 SLI vs 6990 CFX
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post13900881

Was hoping to get Mega over here, so be sure to tell him if he misses it. Need 3 or 4 guys, that have a plethora of games so that we can bench them over a period of time, and give everyone a real accurate account of how well these puppies perform.

I would throw it straight to Khalam, but I sadly I don't know if he can be trusted. I am sure that most of you who have been here a while wouldn't mind having a little fun, I am going to try and also get 3 more 590 SLI owners to compete. I would like a clean little battle royale, I think it would be fun, and more importantly, informative.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Hey guys thought I would drop by with this, let you know what I would like to do:

Do a friendly OCN Competition: 590 SLI vs 6990 CFX
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post13900881

Was hoping to get Mega over here, so be sure to tell him if he misses it. Need 3 or 4 guys, that have a plethora of games so that we can bench them over a period of time, and give everyone a real accurate account of how well these puppies perform.

I would throw it straight to Khalam, but I sadly I don't know if he can be trusted. I am sure that most of you who have been here a while wouldn't mind having a little fun, I am going to try and also get 3 more 590 SLI owners to compete. I would like a clean little battle royale, I think it would be fun, and more importantly, informative.


I like the idea and definitely want to partake in a friendly heated competition.








I'm just waiting on my water cooling loop but Aquatuning.US keeps delaying my order due to the fact that the AC Kryos HF is not in stock.








Once my CPU loop arrives and I have it installed, its game on


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13901035*
> I like the idea and definitely want to partake in a friendly heated competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting on my water cooling loop but Aquatuning.US keeps delaying my order due to the fact that the AC Kryos HF is not in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once my CPU loop arrives and I have it installed, its game on:devil-smi


You know what that brings up a good point,

Water Coolers kept separate from Air? They are different beasts after all right?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


You know what that brings up a good point,

Water Coolers kept separate from Air? They are different beasts after all right?


You could just do stock clocks, vs overclocked


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


You could just do stock clocks, vs overclocked











We can have a competition to see who gets the best overclock benefit, if thats what you mean? Stock vs Stock, and then Stock vs Overlocked 590s, and then Stock vs Overclocked 6990s?

Or were you insinuating we can't overclock our cards, you sly devil you.


----------



## tsm106

^^That sounds fair. Then I'ma match you guys for 2/3rds the price, ok?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


We can have a competition to see who gets the best overclock benefit, if thats what you mean? Stock vs Stock, and then Stock vs Overlocked 590s, and then Stock vs Overclocked 6990s?

Or were you insinuating we can't overclock our cards, you sly devil you.










I wasn't really saying it like that







I know your kind of locked down, But ive still seen guys overclocking 590's


----------



## Khalam

im up for it


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13901579*
> We can have a competition to see who gets the best overclock benefit, if thats what you mean? Stock vs Stock, and then Stock vs Overlocked 590s, and then Stock vs Overclocked 6990s?
> 
> Or were you insinuating we can't overclock our cards, you sly devil you.


What are you doing here? I should do like your little ''friends'' and report you each time you post in here!

Nah. Won't do it. Not a child like your ''firends'' in the 590 thread...









BTW RagingCain. Since Nvidia drivers are ''better'' then AMD, why do you need to make your own modded BIOS to make those 590 work?

Every 590 are now installing your modded BIOS. Hum. For rock-stable-da-best-in-the-world-drivers-Nvidia-rule, it's kinda strange that users have to mod the BIOS to make those Nvidia cards work like they should. No?

So the internet myth that Nvidia drivers are better is totally false?

Since the 6990 is working OOTB with a BIOS switch, and we don't need to mod our BIOS, and that it takes 5 minutes to OC the 6990... while it took you 6 hours to OC your 590 to bench it...

Still think Nvidia ''drivers and BIOS'' are da best?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13901115*
> You know what that brings up a good point,
> 
> Water Coolers kept separate from Air? They are different beasts after all right?


Modded BIOS separated from stock OOTB working BIOS also?









Since the 590 owners need your modded BIOS to compete, we should do a separate category for those using your BIOS.

590 stock BIOS vs 6990 stock BIOS (5 mintues to OC) is the only fair competition, since 6990 owners don't need any modding, and can use the card OOTB.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13904827*
> BTW RagingCain. Since Nvidia drivers are ''better'' then AMD, why do you need to make your own modded BIOS to make those 590 work?
> 
> Every 590 are now installing your modded BIOS. Hum. For rock-stable-da-best-in-the-world-drivers-Nvidia-rule, it's kinda strange that users have to mod the BIOS to make those Nvidia cards work like they should. No?


Nothing wrong with a bit of tweakage







EVGA is also working a BIOS volt mod for us, they are just taking their sweet time for a turn around. It's something where the voltages across both GPU's were not even and did not max appropriately at 0.975 volts when under certain use conditions (load mainly) causing some minor instabilities in some very particular games.

Re: your OOTB thing...well...in his defense his card came OOTB watercooled. You had to mod that to conquer the heat and noise. Nothing's perfect I suppose. 590 needs a voltage BIOS tweak (free and a couple hours work for Ragin...10mins for the rest of us...), the 6990 needs a waterblock (waterblock cost + all the other bits and pieces cost + a couple of hours modding for each of you).


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13904827*
> What are you doing here? I should do like your little ''friends'' and report you each time you post in here!
> 
> Nah. Won't do it. Not a child like your ''firends'' in the 590 thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW RagingCain. Since Nvidia drivers are ''better'' then AMD, why do you need to make your own modded BIOS to make those 590 work?
> 
> Every 590 are now installing your modded BIOS. Hum. For rock-stable-da-best-in-the-world-drivers-Nvidia-rule, it's kinda strange that users have to mod the BIOS to make those Nvidia cards work like they should. No?
> 
> So the internet myth that Nvidia drivers are better is totally false?
> 
> Since the 6990 is working OOTB with a BIOS switch, and we don't need to mod our BIOS, and that it takes 5 minutes to OC the 6990... while it took you 6 hours to OC your 590 to bench it...
> 
> Still think Nvidia ''drivers and BIOS'' are da best?


Um the drivers are fine, our BIOS unfortunately was messed up.

EVGA has a stock overclock of 630 MHz, for that, they raised the voltage by 12mV to 0.925v. Unfortunately, those geniuses only raised ONE of the 2 GPUS to 0.925v while the other sat 0.912v which is enough to cause instability in games and CUDA application. They gave me one fix, that worked on one of my cards but not the other one. I gave them 4 weeks to fix the second BIOS. There was no response (still none.)

Everyone was on edge with our card, I even considered just selling them. We all troubleshooted the heck out of them, and some of us were pissed thinking it was the drivers.

The drivers again, were not the issue. All I changed in my bios was to make it a flat 0.925v across the board. You surely aren't afraid of a 12mV bump are ya? I am more than happy to start 608MHz stock with that stock voltage of 0.912v on both GPUs and bring them up to 850 MHz for ya









I posted in here because I am challenging some 6990 users, unless you know where the cool 6990 users are


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13905462*
> I posted in here because I am challenging some 6990 users, unless you know where the cool 6990 users are


Raging'.

Just look at the first post of this thread. All the 6990 Quad-Fire owners are listed there.

Since you have the time to tweak your 590 for 6 hours to bench it, and mod your BIOS, you probably have some spare time to send a PM to each of them if you want them to particicpate. I'm too busy to do this today.









Since I can't post at all in the 590 thread (all my post are deleted), I would like 590 owners to stay polite and respectful in here. So you can post in here, and you are welcome to do it.









In here, we are not a bunch of frustrated kids, so we don't ask the mod to delete all the post made by 590 owners.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower;13904926*
> Nothing's perfect I suppose. 590 needs a voltage BIOS tweak (free and a couple hours work for Ragin...10mins for the rest of us...), the 6990 needs a waterblock (waterblock cost + all the other bits and pieces cost + a couple of hours modding for each of you).


Hours? It takes me 10 minutes to install a waterblock, and 5 minutes to drain and refill my loop with Quick Disconnects fittings.









Then 2 minutes to OC the card with Furmark and CCC.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13905661*
> Hours? It takes me 10 minutes to install a waterblock, and 5 minutes to drain and refill my loop with Quick Disconnects fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then 2 minutes to OC the card with Furmark and CCC.


Good job


----------



## Khalam

I accept your challenge RagingCain (takes of his wife beater. btw long day for me today, little guys up and running, want to walk all the time and I can barely keep my eyes open


----------



## XXXfire

Are we going to interject arbitrary IQ restrictions on the benchmark settings? Eyefinity / Surround limited to no AA at set resolution? That's typically the criteria where my particular config shines brightest. So many different builds with so many different monitor arrays







Pain in the duff to coordinate, methinks.


----------



## MACH1NE

How do I remove the 1500 memory clock restriction on msi afterburner using latest beta version


----------



## Khalam

since I only have two screens max res i can do is 3840x1080


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;13911998*
> So many different builds with so many different monitor arrays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pain in the duff to coordinate, methinks.


All the 590 owners needs a couple of hours to ...''tweak'' their OC, so they have the time. And not counting all the hours to mod that 590 BIOS...









And RagingCain took 6 hours to tweak those 590 he has before benching. So he has the time to coordinate all this.









Here's the name of those with a Quad-Fire 2X6990 set-up. I don't have the time, but could someone take the time to send them a PM to ask if they are interested to participate?

-Nexus6 (Sapphire + Powercolor Quad-Fire)
-ezveedub (HIS + MSi Quad-Fire)
-cq84000 (Sapphire X2 Quad-Fire)
-LookOut (HIS X2 Quad-Fire)
-]\/[EGADET] (XFX + HIS Quad-Fire)
-p1mp1s (XFX X2 Quad-Fire)
-Khalam (XFX X2 Quad-Fire)
-yamato57 (MSI X2 Quad-Fire)
-Ken1649 (Quad-Fire)
-Whiplash450 (Asus X2 Quad-Fire)


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13916379*
> All the 590 owners needs a couple of hours to ...''tweak'' their OC, so they have the time. And not counting all the hours to mod that 590 BIOS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And RagingCain took 6 hours to tweak those 590 he has before benching. So he has the time to coordinate all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the name of those with a Quad-Fire 2X6990 set-up. I don't have the time, but could someone take the time to send them a PM to ask if they are interested to participate?
> 
> -Nexus6 (Sapphire + Powercolor Quad-Fire)
> -ezveedub (HIS + MSi Quad-Fire)
> -cq84000 (Sapphire X2 Quad-Fire)
> -LookOut (HIS X2 Quad-Fire)
> -]\/[EGADET] (XFX + HIS Quad-Fire)
> -p1mp1s (XFX X2 Quad-Fire)
> -Khalam (XFX X2 Quad-Fire)
> -yamato57 (MSI X2 Quad-Fire)
> -Ken1649 (Quad-Fire)
> -Whiplash450 (Asus X2 Quad-Fire)


Ya forgot me, ;] I'd pit your 2560 x 3 monitors up against similar 590 build pushing as many pixels. Quite curious to see how they handle that resolution with 1.5 gigabytes. (Not being a jack-arse either, I'm sincerely curious if it could stay competitive or run out of steam)


----------



## Levesque

Sorry my friend! You're not even on the list!


















Ok, list updated with your name.

If I forgot anyone else, send me a PM!


----------



## Nexus6

I'm definitely interested, but as mentioned in the official thread, I have exams the next two weeks and I won't be touching my rig until July.

RagingCain even mentioned the benchmarking will be taking place during July.


----------



## ShooterFX

Here is my rig with my Hd 6990. Still to decide to go just with a HD 6970 to Tri Xfire or get another HD 6990 for Quad Xfire


----------



## Khalam

shooter how much is an sr 2 with those xeons now a days?


----------



## ShooterFX

Well i had to import it into South Africa myself and cost me about US $ 1500 from Ebay. If i bought it in South Africa it would be more that double that.


----------



## Darkstar757

Well after 8hrs of back breaking work on my 800D my two 6990s are under water. I have two danger den blocks and I could not be happier. I have temps around 60C under full load! I can not believe the difference in sound and temps this has made. My office is now not a furnace! I will be posting pics soon!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13932594*
> Well after 8hrs of back breaking work on my 800D my two 6990s are under water. I have two danger den blocks and I could not be happier. I have temps around 60C under full load! I can not believe the difference in sound and temps this has made. My office is now not a furnace! I will be posting pics soon!


Oh trust me, if you load them up for a long gaming session, the heat will be back, LOL. The cards will be cool, but your room will be nice and warm.


----------



## Darkstar757

I have loaded them for a long time and the room with the fan is no where near as warm.

BTW I am having a issue I cant get all three of my dell 3008 to show 2560 res. I have two the will but the third wont. What gives?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13932997*
> I have loaded them for a long time and the room with the fan is no where near as warm.
> 
> BTW I am having a issue I cant get all three of my dell 3008 to show 2560 res. I have two the will but the third wont. What gives?


How do you have them hooked up? You have to use the active display adapter on the 3rd screen for it to work.


----------



## Darkstar757

I have one hooked up via the div port. My main monitor is hooked up via display port. The one thats not showing up right is using the dvi to mini dp adapter. I think it is using the white active adapter.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13933320*
> I have one hooked up via the div port. My main monitor is hooked up via display port. The one thats not showing up right is using the dvi to mini dp adapter. I think it is using the white active adapter.


With my XFX 6990 im using the DVI on the card, Then the mini DP to DVI, And the active mini DP to DVI. Works just fine for me, But I am only pushing 3 1080p screens. That should still work the same with your setup.

Also see if this link works, It's to add your system so everyone can see what you have http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## Khalam

if it goes for my night benching.... whats big, black and red and starts throwing hissy fits at you when you push it to 1100mhz on the cores?..... yep you guessed it, a 6990 on fire you know how if you push your card to its limit it throws a little artifact or two at you in benches? well turn it off straight away!!! I decided to go the hardcore waycome on babe you can do it, just one more push.... BURN!!!!! two dead 6990s..... They died like warriors though.
__________________


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13935742*
> if it goes for my night benching.... whats big, black and red and starts throwing hissy fits at you when you push it to 1100mhz on the cores?..... yep you guessed it, a 6990 on fire you know how if you push your card to its limit it throws a little artifact or two at you in benches? well turn it off straight away!!! I decided to go the hardcore waycome on babe you can do it, just one more push.... BURN!!!!! two dead 6990s..... They died like warriors though.


What kind of voltage where you pushing? You where trying to push 1100 on the stock air cooler







That could be part of your problem.
Are you sure there both dead? It seems odd that you would kill both at the same time unless your PSU went out


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13935742*
> if it goes for my night benching.... whats big, black and red and starts throwing hissy fits at you when you push it to 1100mhz on the cores?..... yep you guessed it, a 6990 on fire you know how if you push your card to its limit it throws a little artifact or two at you in benches? well turn it off straight away!!! I decided to go the hardcore waycome on babe you can do it, just one more push.... BURN!!!!! two dead 6990s..... They died like warriors though.
> __________________


I guess you didn't wait to get water blocks. That sucks. Did you take them apart to see if they are completely fried or what?


----------



## Khalam

im getting 2 new ones 2m so all is good. Had to push it, got into a little contest with CH_Skyline they are not dead dead, but I get a million artifacts left, right and center even at stock clocks... the temps where not that bad, I had them higher already currently on a 8800gts ill see how far this one goes btw voltage was only 1.25 so shouldnt been the culprit. If it goes for water blocks, do you guys think the Koolance ones are the best or should I go with something else? Im gone place my order next monday and get everything in one go


----------



## tsm106

Koolance, Heatkillers, XSPC are good with me. You can buy the Koolance off Amazon with Prime assurance for 30 days, free ship too. EK block is great, but they don't have a copper only iirc so no go there.


----------



## Khalam

I dont think ill restrain myself for 30 days the good people at watercooling uk offered me 10% off my order since its gone be a good bit...


----------



## tsm106

Oh, you're in the uk. Btw, post in the crossfire club and join up.


----------



## Khalam

just did bro btw whats the max oc any one has managed here with a 6990?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


btw voltage was *only 1.25 *so shouldnt been the culprit.


Sadly, yes it does. 1.25v on air is not a good idea with those cards.

On water, there is no problem with 1.25v-1.3v (MAX!), but on air, it was the ''culprit'' IMHO.









But I don't understand why they are still ''working'', and not simply dead... and why both of them having the same problem at the same time? Strange.









You should try flashing your BIOS with a different manufacturer one. I also had a strange artifacts ''problem'' after pushing my 6990 too hard with the stock air cooler, and simply flashing my 6990 with a different manufacturer BIOS solve my ''problem". No more ''artifacts''.

So try it.


----------



## tsm106

Iirc, being on air was temporary, but the killer is when he got into the battle with ch skyline, lol.


----------



## VettePilot

So I still cant get my hands on a 6990. They are no where. Anyone know where I can get one? Either by MSI, Sap, or Power color? I am wondering if I should just hold off until the 7000 HD's come out.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


So I still cant get my hands on a 6990. They are no where. Anyone know where I can get one? Either by MSI, Sap, or Power color? I am wondering if I should just hold off until the 7000 HD's come out.


Everyone wants them, So you really have to keep an eye out to find one.


----------



## tsm106

Amazon.com: VisionTek Radeon 6990 4 GB DDR5 PCI Express HD Video Graphics Card, 900359 (Black with Red): Electronics
I'd put one of these on order, just as a back up.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


im getting 2 new ones 2m







so all is good. Had to push it, got into a little contest with CH_Skyline







they are not dead dead, but I get a million artifacts left, right and center even at stock clocks... the temps where not that bad, I had them higher already







currently on a 8800gts







ill see how far this one goes







btw voltage was only 1.25 so shouldnt been the culprit. If it goes for water blocks, do you guys think the Koolance ones are the best or should I go with something else? Im gone place my order next monday and get everything in one go










Aquacomputer has a good block also. Not that I recommend EK, but they do have a copper version also.


----------



## Khalam

its ok guys, ill get my replacements 2m;-) i might hold on with high oc till i get the blocks though;-) are the koolance blocks worth there price though? they are 25% more expensive then the other blocks including heatkiller and swiftech


----------



## VettePilot

Ya I can tell. I assume I will need a better PSu as well to tri fire the cards. Shoot this is getting expensive just to play games.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Everyone wants them, So you really have to keep an eye out to find one.


----------



## Darkstar757

So do we have a guide to overclocking the 6990? I want to ensure I am moving up in a safe and effective manner.


----------



## Khalam

crank the volts up to 1.25, then set core to 1100 and check for artefacts, if you dont get any your good to go Being serious though ill defo say if your on stock cooling dont go over 1.2V so around 970-990 on the core, memory go with 1375 as there is a performance void between 1375 and 1450 and then 1500.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13944051*
> crank the volts up to 1.25, then set core to 1100 and check for artefacts, if you dont get any your good to go Being serious though ill defo say if your on stock cooling dont go over 1.2V so around 970-990 on the core, memory go with 1375 as there is a performance void between 1375 and 1450 and then 1500.


Not every 6990 can do 1100 my 6990 stops at 1015/1475







On the stock air cooler I didn't like to run higher then 960/1375.


----------



## Levesque

On air, a good OC should be around 950-975/1350-1400, with AUSUM BIOS voltage of 1.175v. Anything over this will get too hot for nothing. But with a good case and air circulation, you can probably go a little bit higher.

On water, then 1.25v is a good max value, but some brave one are also using 1.3v.







And then, each 6990 are different, so each OC on water will be different. I can do 1095/1375 on mine.

But it looks likes on water, every 6990 can reach over 1000 on the cores.


----------



## evo180sx

Hey guys,

Just signed up as I have recently purchases 2x 6990's (powercolor + Vertex3d)

I'm also into the bitcoin mining game and currently running the stock cooler on the settings below.

Case: Antec 1200 V3

Core: 960Mhz
Mem: 775Mhz (To keep power usage down while mining)
Volts: 1.175
Fan: 100% (so loud)
Temp: Top card 81C - Bottom card 73C

I have a Koolance WC setup coming from the USA and im wanting to push for the 1000Mhz per GPU core, I'm wondering if this can be done while using the same low memory clock and Volts or do I have to up the Memory & volts with the GPU core as I go higher?

Bitcoin mining does not use the memory while running but not sure if it needs to be scaled with overclocking the GPU.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Welcome Michael,

I don't see why u cant down clock your memory and raise your core, I believe the memory voltage is fixed anyway, unless you mod and flash the bios, memory voltage is the same. I would wait until you get your blocks to find out to be safe. You will need to raise your voltage to at least 1.23v or it may not be stable at 1000 core.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Got my Koolance block on my 6990 last night but I have found that the weight of the card and waterblock is putting a lot of strain on the slot. Anyone else have issues like this?


----------



## evo180sx

Thanks for that, the current setup is stable but I have tried going to 975 core with voltage to 1185 and the display driver stop responding and then recovered itself...although the temperature didn't rise, any idea why this would happen?


----------



## trippinonprozac

here is a picture of what I am talking about....


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo180sx;13945053*
> Thanks for that, the current setup is stable but I have tried going to 975 core with voltage to 1185 and the display driver stop responding and then recovered itself...although the temperature didn't rise, any idea why this would happen?


Not enough voltage causing instability.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13945040*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my Koolance block on my 6990 last night but I have found that the weight of the card and waterblock is putting a lot of strain on the slot. Anyone else have issues like this?


I know what u mean, used to happen with my 5870's. does the koolance block allow the stock back plate to remain installed? That would help keep the back plate straight.


----------



## evo180sx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13945063*
> here is a picture of what I am talking about....


Hey mate,

you need to install the stock back plate on - It states this on the Koolance instructions!

It said on the instruction that it can cause overheating.


----------



## evo180sx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13945172*
> Not enough voltage causing instability.


Ok thanks, I will try it out now.

So heat causes artifacts/lock ups when overclocking, sorry I'm new to all this


----------



## evo180sx

Ok ive just put it on 1.21 volts and I can see why watercooling is now needed lol top card is on 87 degrees with core on 954Mhz.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo180sx;13945053*
> Thanks for that, the current setup is stable but I have tried going to 975 core with voltage to 1185 and the display driver stop responding and then recovered itself...although the temperature didn't rise, any idea why this would happen?


My 6990 would do 980/1375 @1.2v with the stock air cooler with the fan at 80%, But watercooled I can do 1000/1375 @1.205v







It's crazy what cooling the card down will do for your overclock


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo180sx;13945299*
> Ok thanks, I will try it out now.
> 
> So heat causes artifacts/lock ups when overclocking, sorry I'm new to all this


Heat can be contributor but GPU's can handle it. It will be either that your card can't clock that high or you need more voltage. Artifacts/lockups are a sign that it could be drivers or the card itself that isn't stable. What are you using to overclock?


----------



## evo180sx

Sweet, I havent had any artifacts or lockups (yet) but Im using MSI afterburner.
Seems like both the cards are doing well with the new voltage level but I wont go any higher with watercooling just to be safe








Thanks


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo180sx;13945254*
> Hey mate,
> 
> you need to install the stock back plate on - It states this on the Koolance instructions!
> 
> It said on the instruction that it can cause overheating.


I will try but my koolance compression fittings didnt allow it.

Ill see if I can get it on tonight.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13945421*
> I will try but my koolance compression fittings didnt allow it.
> 
> Ill see if I can get it on tonight.


Yup that will help tremendously.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13945421*
> I will try but my koolance compression fittings didnt allow it.
> 
> Ill see if I can get it on tonight.


That's because you need G1/4 spacers or male/female adapters for top fittings to clear the backplate. Also keep in mind, the backplate is a passive cooler for the GDDR5 memory chips. You must always have this installed, unless you use a EK back plate.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13945482*
> That's because you need G1/4 spacers for top fittings to clear the backplate. Also keep in mind, the backplate is a passive cooler for the GDDR5 memory chips. You must always have this installed, unless you use a EK back plate.


thanks for the info guys!

I will def "make" it fit tonight.

I am guessing I should put some thermal pads on the back memory chips before installing the black plate?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13945482*
> That's because you need G1/4 spacers for top fittings to clear the backplate. Also keep in mind, the backplate is a passive cooler for the GDDR5 memory chips. You must always have this installed, unless you use a EK back plate.


Of course. I'm surprised that Koolance doesn't include them with the block. Spacers come with the EK block.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13945518*
> Of course. I'm surprised that Koolance doesn't include them with the block. Spacers come with the EK block.


Yep, EK does give you quite a bit of accessories. My 6990 block came with spacers and threaded adapters just to clear the backplate.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13945507*
> thanks for the info guys!
> 
> I will def "make" it fit tonight.
> 
> I am guessing I should put some thermal pads on the back memory chips before installing the black plate?


Yup you need thermal pads, I actually just reused the stock ones, they were still in perfect condition when I took the back plate off.


----------



## Nexus6

Swiftech Epsilon is a true full block. I believe this is the reason why I'm able to OC both my 6990 to 1000/1400 @ 1.175v.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13945572*
> Swiftech Epsilon is a true full block. I believe this is the reason why I'm able to OC both my 6990 to 1000/1400 @ 1.175v.


Well having them on a 480 rad helps


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Thats a great OC nexus! very low volts. Funny thought, the EK block is similar, being that it covers the entire card. Gaming I can run 1000/1500 no problem, benching is different, can't seem to hold that OC anymore. I wonder if there is such thing as GPU degradation, probably wouldnt rule it out, i feed my cards 1.25v lol


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13945661*
> Thats a great OC nexus! very low volts. Funny thought, the EK block is similar, being that it covers the entire card. Gaming I can run 1000/1500 no problem, benching is different, can't seem to hold that OC anymore. I wonder if there is such thing as GPU degradation, probably wouldnt rule it out, i feed my cards 1.25v lol


Have you tried dropping your memory to 1475? It might help you out.


----------



## trippinonprozac

mine is at 1475 and 1020mhz core @ 1.175v and hasnt gone above 45c. that was with a 20c ambient.


----------



## trippinonprozac

when you say g 1/4 spacers, do you mean the little stand off things that are in the package with the koolance blocks?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13945736*
> Have you tried dropping your memory to 1475? It might help you out.


Yea same thing, 1000/1375 gives me the same problem. not sure whether a clean install will solve it.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13945810*
> when you say g 1/4 spacers, do you mean the little stand off things that are in the package with the koolance blocks?


http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=1125

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/accessories/fittings/ek-spacer-g1-4-1-8mm-1.html


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13945810*
> when you say g 1/4 spacers, do you mean the little stand off things that are in the package with the koolance blocks?


They should have thread on one side, its basically an extender.


----------



## trippinonprozac

ah! you mean for the tubing









I might have to order some









is it ok to operate for a short period of time without the back plate? My temps are WELL within check.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

it will be ok, but its causing unnecessary strain on the pcb. Id recommend getting on it straight away.


----------



## trippinonprozac

will do!


----------



## ShooterFX

Need some help: My card's GPU's only run at 40% whilst playing BFBC2. Had the same with blops but got that fixed using Radeonpro and Crysis Xfire profile. Any ideas .Thanks


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13945661*
> Thats a great OC nexus! very low volts. Funny thought, the EK block is similar, being that it covers the entire card. Gaming I can run 1000/1500 no problem, benching is different, can't seem to hold that OC anymore. I wonder if there is such thing as GPU degradation, probably wouldnt rule it out, i feed my cards 1.25v lol


Have you tried running 1010mhz core @ 1.25v? Mine does 1010mhz/ 1500mhz @ 1.25v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13945834*
> Yea same thing, 1000/1375 gives me the same problem. not sure whether a clean install will solve it.


Have you recently updated your video drivers? I've heard it said that as drivers mature and workload efficiency increases, many arent able to overclock as far as they previously were. I cant state that as fact though as I've yet to experience it.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cq842000;13948047*
> Have you tried running 1010mhz core @ 1.25v? Mine does 1010mhz/ 1500mhz @ 1.25v.
> 
> Have you recently updated your video drivers? I've heard it said that as drivers mature and workload efficiency increases, many arent able to overclock as far as they previously were. I cant state that as fact though as I've yet to experience it.


Yep tried 1010/1500, same deal freezes. The single 6970 could do 1020/1550 by itself before I added the 6990. Looks to me the limiting factor is the 6990 and not the 6970.

I'm on 11.6 drivers now, I found I could clock higher on 11.4 preview, but benchmark scores would be lower than 11.6.









Like I say tho, I can no longer get through vantage without freezing or GSOD unlike before.

I had it up to 1020/1510 in vantage no problems on 11.4 Preview:



But 1000/1500 was the sweet spot before I started losing performance:



11.6 drivers, this is the best i could do:


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13948107*
> Yep tried 1010/1500, same deal freezes. The single 6970 could do 1020/1550 by itself before I added the 6990. Looks to me the limiting factor is the 6990 and not the 6970.
> 
> I'm on 11.6 drivers now, I found I could clock higher on 11.4 preview, but benchmark scores would be lower than 11.6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I say tho, I can no longer get through vantage without freezing or GSOD unlike before.
> 
> I had it up to 1020/1510 in vantage no problems on 11.4 Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 11.6 drivers, this is the best i could do:


Very strange indeed... Usually with electronics, as I'm sure you already know they fail or they work right off the bat. It is strange to consider the possibility of GPU degradation. If it is just that then I hope I never experience it. Perhaps it has a flawed chip and overclocking has exaggerated this flaw.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I'm going to uninstall CCC and just keep the 11.6 drivers installed, then use AB again to see if I can get back to my previous clocks. I'm sure there is a software conflict between AB and CCC when u go over the CCC limits.


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13826890*
> Yea I can only get P12411, When I was getting P12788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have to wait for amd to help with new drivers.
> 
> I had a look at my block and it looks fine, So Im hopping I won't have any problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to add a drain to your loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What temps are you getting with 2 rads in their?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatiiC;13948206*
> What temps are you getting with 2 rads in their?


Well my 6990 never really gets past 54c when im really pushing it. Most of the time im only at 45-46c, But there are some games that really push the card that get me up around 51-52c. The max ive ever seen was 61c. That was running at 1015/1475 1.25v and running benchmark after benchmark. I do have my i7 875K in the loop @4.3GHz so that adds alittle heat


----------



## 8-Bit

I have googled it like 50 times, no where has dimensions. . .

I am trying to calculate if it will fit or not . . .

I dont want guess's, I want knows. . . Someone out there had to have measured theirs


----------



## XXXfire

Everytime I try "unofficialoverclock" function of Afteburner (Beta 3 atm) my system locks. How do ya'll get around this? Something to do with powerplay feature, IIRC


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Bit;13948445*
> I have googled it like 50 times, no where has dimensions. . .
> 
> I am trying to calculate if it will fit or not . . .
> 
> I dont want guess's, I want knows. . . Someone out there had to have measured theirs


I'll measure my disconnected fan in a few minutes. Let me find that pesky ruler.


----------



## USMCBlade85

Does anyone know why I can't run MSIAfterburner with having CCC on my system even without me using the CCC OC options????? It constantly blue screens on me as soon as it boots up into windows........... PLEASE HELP


----------



## ShooterFX

I am starting to get BSOD's also with the new 11.6 drivers and am also running Afterburner


----------



## XXXfire

Do you have the unofficial overclock feature enabled in the afterburner.cfg


----------



## ShooterFX

Nope.Not OC at the moment. Only in CCC my OC is enabled but all at default. Only used the BIOS OC of the card


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Don't enable unofficial overclocking in afterburner.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMCBlade85;13948852*
> Does anyone know why I can't run MSIAfterburner with having CCC on my system even without me using the CCC OC options????? It constantly blue screens on me as soon as it boots up into windows........... PLEASE HELP


Hey mate, u need to uninstall both MSI afterburner AND CCC, reboot and run the latest version of driver sweeper (ver 3.1.0), delete all AMD entries. Reboot. Install 11.6 CCC, reboot. Install CAP's, Install MSI AB.

Should be good to go after all that.


----------



## USMCBlade85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13948917*
> Hey mate, u need to uninstall both MSI afterburner AND CCC, reboot and run the latest version of driver sweeper (ver 3.1.0), delete all AMD entries. Reboot. Install 11.6 CCC, reboot. Install CAP's, Install MSI AB.
> 
> Should be good to go after all that.


Appreciate it tto! gonna probably have to try it after work tommorow since im kinda running low on battery tonight lol.


----------



## XXXfire

Levesque, add me to the list already bro


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


Levesque, add me to the list already bro


He already did. You're #70


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


He already did. You're #70


I think he would have prefered to be # ''69'', but it was already taken.


----------



## MACH1NE

My 6990 is running on air at 950/1500 1.3v with no artifacts and around the 86degree at 100% load. If I bring my memory down to 1300 and try push core to 955 I get artifacts so it seeems 950 is the limit. Should I just leave the memory on 1500 since its running stable I think It will allow me to push it past 1500 but I cant figure out how to unlock it in msi afterburner. Is having max memory o.c as effective as maxing core clock?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


My 6990 is running on air at 950/1500 1.3v with no artifacts and around the 86degree at 100% load. If I bring my memory down to 1300 and try push core to 955 I get artifacts so it seeems 950 is the limit. Should I just leave the memory on 1500 since its running stable I think It will allow me to push it past 1500 but I cant figure out how to unlock it in msi afterburner. Is having max memory o.c as effective as maxing core clock?


You should bench your memory at 1375, 1450 and 1500, since often 1375-1400 is memory error-correcting territory, and performance will often decrease after that threshold is reached.

Bench each memory speed and compare. For the 6970 and 6990, 1375-1400 is often the ''sweet spot''.


----------



## tsm106

"Coughs" man, drop your volts, your on air dude. Know your limits.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


My 6990 is running on air at 950/1500 1.3v with no artifacts and around the 86degree at 100% load. If I bring my memory down to 1300 and try push core to 955 I get artifacts so it seeems 950 is the limit. Should I just leave the memory on 1500 since its running stable I think It will allow me to push it past 1500 but I cant figure out how to unlock it in msi afterburner. Is having max memory o.c as effective as maxing core clock?


Way overdoing the voltage. Memory bandwidth is fully satisfied at 1500 mhz, by a mile. 1400 mhz likely is going to show less than a percent or two difference than 1500 & it's also more than likely you're at the EDC memory ceiling.


----------



## MACH1NE

Sorry about the typo my volts are at 1.23 and temps do not hit above 87 after a couple of hrs of gaming I thought these temps were fine?


----------



## tsm106

Temps are safe but you're getting near comfort limits imo.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;13951777*
> Sorry about the typo my volts are at 1.23 and temps do not hit above 87 after a couple of hrs of gaming I thought these temps were fine?


1.23v is still alot of voltage for the stock air cooler. Are you sure you need that much? My 6990 can do 960/1375 1.175v even when it was on the air cooler.


----------



## MACH1NE

If I try to run those clocks at any less than those volts I get artifacts


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;13951932*
> If I try to run those clocks at any less than those volts I get artifacts


Is your card even stable at 880/1250 or 1375 at 1.175v? It sounds like that card might be a dud for overclocking.


----------



## MACH1NE

I forgot to mention those clocks are @ bios 1 mode. Yes bios 1 and 2 defaults clocks are stable.


----------



## Darkstar757

Ok someone care to explain the steps for me to overclock. Right now I have CCC installed and dual 6990s. I see temps around 60C on my 6990s under max load on both cards. I wan to run at around 950mhz or so. Will this be possible with my current temps?

Thanks,
Darkstar


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13955854*
> Ok someone care to explain the steps for me to overclock. Right now I have CCC installed and dual 6990s. I see temps around 60C on my 6990s under max load on both cards. I wan to run at around 950mhz or so. Will this be possible with my current temps?
> 
> Thanks,
> Darkstar


I'm surprised that you have those temps with water, mine is about 48c at load.
You should be able to run at 950/1350 without raising the voltage, but just to be sure wait till one of the other more experienced members come to to explain with more detail.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13955854*
> Ok someone care to explain the steps for me to overclock. Right now I have CCC installed and dual 6990s. I see temps around 60C on my 6990s under max load on both cards. I wan to run at around 950mhz or so. Will this be possible with my current temps?
> 
> Thanks,
> Darkstar


stock volts should get you up to somewhere between 980mhz -1000mhz core on the overclocked bios. Memory somewhere between 1375mhz and 1450mz.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13956558*
> stock volts should get you up to somewhere between 980mhz -1000mhz core on the overclocked bios. Memory somewhere between 1375mhz and 1450mz.


Thats not always true, My 6990 will only do 960 at 1.175v even underwater. I can get 1000 at 1.205v, And 1015/1475 at 1.25v







Some do better then others.


----------



## Fixt00l

Hello, gentlemen, I am still waiting for 2 x 6990, I am a bit nervous about the power consumption.Would a 1000w psu be enough for 2 x overclocked 6990, and a 2500K that is not ? I was also wondering if the Corsair AX1200 would support 3 x 6990.I am planning to make a mini power plant at home


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fixt00l;13956762*
> Hello, gentlemen, I am still waiting for 2 x 6990, I am a bit nervous about the power consumption.Would a 1000w psu be enough for 2 x overclocked 6990, and a 2500K that is not ? I was also wondering if the Corsair AX1200 would support 3 x 6990.I am planning to make a mini power plant at home


I'd get more than 1kw, 1.2kw is a good amount. AX1200 is a solid choice and if you want to save a few bucks an Antec TPQ1200 is good alternative (and it's the right color for team red).


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fixt00l;13956762*
> Hello, gentlemen, I am still waiting for 2 x 6990, I am a bit nervous about the power consumption.Would a 1000w psu be enough for 2 x overclocked 6990, and a 2500K that is not ? I was also wondering if the Corsair AX1200 would support 3 x 6990.I am planning to make a mini power plant at home


A 1000w can do a 6990+6970. A 1200w can do x2 6990's fine, But why would you want 3 6990? you can't go past quadfire which is 2 6990's.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13956804*
> A 1000w can do a 6990+6970. A 1200w can do x2 6990's fine, But why would you want 3 6990? you can't go past quadfire which is 2 6990's.


Unless he's building a render node/ gpu farm.


----------



## Darkstar757

Guys did a make a fatal flaw in my wc setup. I current have two rads and I have one pump. I have my pump setup as follows. Res>240rad>pump>gpus>cpu>360rad>. Is this why im getting high temps? I really dont want to have to drain the loop and buy more fluids.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13957402*
> Guys did a make a fatal flaw in my wc setup. I current have two rads and I have one pump. I have my pump setup as follows. Res>240rad>pump>gpus>cpu>360rad>. Is this why im getting high temps? I really dont want to have to drain the loop and buy more fluids.


I think the pump is supposed to be after Res.


----------



## cq842000

Agreed...


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13957402*
> Guys did a make a fatal flaw in my wc setup. I current have two rads and I have one pump. I have my pump setup as follows. Res>240rad>pump>gpus>cpu>360rad>. Is this why im getting high temps? I really dont want to have to drain the loop and buy more fluids.


water should ALWAYS flow freely from your res down into the intake of your pump. then the pump pushes the water to the next component.

you will have to change the order of that.


----------



## Darkstar757

I have the danger den ddc pump. how do I know which side is the intake one. I got to order new coolant and more tubing now. Sucks.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13957651*
> I have the danger den ddc pump. how do I know which side is the intake one. I got to order new coolant and more tubing now. Sucks.


Center port is inlet, port off to side is outlet


----------



## Darkstar757

The are inline with each other one to the left and the other to the right.


----------



## Darkstar757

I may order a new pump what is the best pump on the market now?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757;13958028*
> I may order a new pump what is the best pump on the market now?


I personally use two Swiftech MCP655b pumps. There are many options with which to occupy your consideration though. There is also the MCP 355 and the x model, other than that it just depends on your needs/usage as there are many great pumps out there.


----------



## trippinonprozac

got my new bios from Levesque last night and gave it a run.

pretty happy with the results so far as I havent found the point of instability yet.

this isnt the highest I have benched, but probably what I will use for 24/7 now.

what do you guys think?


----------



## MACH1NE

Why are people flashing it with a modded bios what advantage does it have over stock and just o'cing?


----------



## Khalam

lads you want to tell me how to flash those 6990s im getting today?


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13973140*
> lads you want to tell me how to flash those 6990s im getting today?


Check the first post of this thread bro


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;13973100*
> Why are people flashing it with a modded bios what advantage does it have over stock and just o'cing?


No need to use MSI Afterburner anymore. OCing via hardware (BIOS) is always easier then using a software to do it. After flashing you BIOS, you simply use CCC to raise your clocks, without any potential problems with AMD PowerPlay.









Afterburner still have some issues with BBC2 and AMD PowerPlay...

But it's matter of preference. I don't like using Afterburner. The less software I use to OC, the happier I am.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;13967853*
> got my new bios from Levesque last night and gave it a run.


Have fun.


----------



## tsm106

MSI 6990 instock, go go go.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127574&cm_re=hd_6990-_-14-127-574-_-Product


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;13976727*
> MSI 6990 instock, go go go.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127574&cm_re=hd_6990-_-14-127-574-_-Product


LOL, better check again...


----------



## tsm106

Well, that was fast.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13826890*
> Yea I can only get P12411, When I was getting P12788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have to wait for amd to help with new drivers.
> 
> I had a look at my block and it looks fine, So Im hopping I won't have any problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to add a drain to your loop :cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13826016*
> This is my 3DMark 11 with my 6990+6970 @950/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1322173
> Something doen't seem right.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just updated 3dmark 11 and got this with 880/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359955
> 
> 925/1375 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359979


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;13826580*
> Yeah, something was off with my system. Got 3 different results with 3 runs by 1 - 2K at same default settings. Might be the PSU +12v rails not correctly distributed to the cards from a 1,250w and a 1200w.
> 
> It is just me or it is 3DMark 11 latest patch giving averages lower results compared to prior the patch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;13826678*
> Your score looks normal mine is about 10900 maybe a little higher. I just took out my card for the rma, now I'm stuck with out my computer for about 12 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the water and the block it looks ok the water was a little oily but other then that it was ok, it was just a real pain draining my loop for the first time.


Removed MSI AB seems to solve the inconsistency. There is nothing wrong with the cards, it is about time to put it under water.

This is without MSI AB, all settings core, memory and voltages are at stock. Catalyst 11.6 + CAP1

*P13910 3DMarks*


----------



## Levesque

Afterburner was messing with my Powerplay settings, and resetting them. So with high OC, and with Powerplay at +20%... things can wrong if Afterburner is resetting that setting...









That's why I prefer flashing my BIOS and not using Afterburner.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;13977318*
> Well, that was fast.


Those B*tc*in M*ners are going crazy. AMD are doing good money those days because of those guys.









5970 and 5870 are selling like hot cakes on ebay, even when badly overpriced.


----------



## tsm106

^^bitcsomething something, you said the B word!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13977758*
> Afterburner was messing with my Powerplay settings, and resetting them. So with high OC, and with Powerplay at +20%... things can wrong if Afterburner is resetting that setting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I prefer flashing my BIOS and not using Afterburner.


Yeap, AB is history as far as overclocking with me. Catalyst mod + bios edit for voltage. I still use AB to for the fan profile and displaying OSD info in-game though.


----------



## Ken1649

Yea, it was messing up my non reference 5970s too. Don't normally use AB, just checking to make sure the 6990s are working fine before putting the waterblocks on. Should be doing fine with a dedicated loop of a 360 + 480 rad.


----------



## Levesque

The problem is Powerplay. Afterburner is having problem keeping the setting we input in CCC. So if you put 20% in CCC, Afterburner sometimes reset it, so you don't know it... but at 0%, the card will start throttling if you push it too much...


----------



## MACH1NE

I hope the devs of afterburner are aware of this and are looking into fixing it


----------



## trippinonprozac

I just deleted the config file for AB so that it cant monitor or adjust voltage and now is only useful for temps and core/mem changes.

With the modded bios (vcore 1.25) I am able to get the card 100% stable so far at 1045mhz core and 1475mhz mem.

Was hoping to get the core a bit higher without seeing any artifacts but there were just a couple starting to creep in at 1055mhz core.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Here are some pics since getting the 6990 under water.




























Will be getting a second soon


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


I hope the devs of afterburner are aware of this and are looking into fixing it


They are well aware of it, but they can't fix it.


----------



## ezveedub

Just did a fresh Win 7 64bit install. Had some issues with Win crashing with new drivers, but got it sorted it out now. Got my replacement MSI 6990 two days ago and all seems good so far. Just gotta add the waterblock back on it now. Ran 3DMark11 with just 11.6 drivers and CAP with CCC set at 960/1375. Score is 14790 in 3DMark11. Gonna start tweaking it some more once the waterblock is installed, but the stock card ran well on air alone it seems.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1421347;jses...xCPKNxY5Pu85u6


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*


Here are some pics since getting the 6990 under water.

Will be getting a second soon










Nice setup trippin


----------



## Ken1649

The best solution is to disable ULPS in Regedit if you really needed to use AB. But ULPS is a nice feature. This has been going on for years as far as I can remember. They say it is AMDs bug.

It also caused instability whenever the Auto fan Profile was activated. It was not just the Powerplay at least in my case.


----------



## evo180sx

Hey guys,

I installed the water cooling kit last night and have an issue when overclocking.
The kit isn't big, just 1 radiator outside the case (270mmx140mm with 2x120mm fans).
The CPU and GPU blocks are in the same loop.

Its running stable at the moment while running bitcoin at the below settings

Core 900Mhz - Mem 800Mhz - Volt 1.175 - Temp 69C to 70C

I tried running around 930Mhz with the same Mem Clock and Volt and after running bitcoin for 10-15mins the PC reboots itself.

When I had the fans installed I could run Core 966Mhz with same Mem Clock and Volt while at 90degrees without a problem.

..wondering if I should just run a CPU Fan and have GPU's by themselves on water?
..Bitcoin doesnt use the CPU while running and the CPU gets up to 68C because of the water heat...

Anyone able to help me???


----------



## trippinonprozac

wow those temps are way high for water on those clocks!

It looks as though that single radiator is nowhere near enough to dissipate heat from 2 6990's and the CPU.

get a 480 rad or at least a second 360.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Nice setup trippin










thanks mate!

long way to go yet!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evo180sx*


Hey guys,

I installed the water cooling kit last night and have an issue when overclocking.
The kit isn't big, just 1 radiator outside the case (270mmx140mm with 2x120mm fans).
The CPU and GPU blocks are in the same loop.

Its running stable at the moment while running bitcoin at the below settings

Core 900Mhz - Mem 800Mhz - Volt 1.175 - Temp 69C to 70C

I tried running around 930Mhz with the same Mem Clock and Volt and after running bitcoin for 10-15mins the PC reboots itself.

When I had the fans installed I could run Core 966Mhz with same Mem Clock and Volt while at 90degrees without a problem.

..wondering if I should just run a CPU Fan and have GPU's by themselves on water?
..Bitcoin doesnt use the CPU while running and the CPU gets up to 68C because of the water heat...

Anyone able to help me???


What kit are you running? Sounds like your trying to run to much on a small rad.


----------



## evo180sx

Koolance Reservoir and Pump, RP-980BK
Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator - 2x120mm fans
XSPC Rasa CPU Block
Koolance 6990 Waterblocks
Antec 1200 V3 Case

Should i remove the CPU block from this loop?

I cant really put a bigger radiator anywhere - no where to bolt it.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evo180sx*


Koolance Reservoir and Pump, RP-980BK
Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator - 2x120mm fans
XSPC Rasa CPU Block
Koolance 6990 Waterblocks
Antec 1200 V3 Case

Should i remove the CPU block from this loop?

I cant really put a bigger radiator anywhere - no where to bolt it.


Thats up to you if you remove the cpu, But if your cpu temps are ok then you should still be ok. 70c on your 6990's is still lower then the 80-90c they run at with the air cooler. You really need to find a way to add another 240 rad somewhere.
I really don't think you will drop your temps all that much if you remove the cpu from the loop.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;13983620*
> Thats up to you if you remove the cpu, But if your cpu temps are ok then you should still be ok. 70c on your 6990's is still lower then the 80-90c they run at with the air cooler. You really need to find a way to add another 240 rad somewhere.
> I really don't think you will drop your temps all that much if you remove the cpu from the loop.


hilucky is right.

you will need to put another 240 or 360 in.

if you do you should expect to see quite a drastic drop in temps.


----------



## evo180sx

Thinking of buying a gtx240 and use the gts240 at the front and gtx on the back.

should I run it like this: res&pump>rad([email protected])>cpu>rad([email protected])>gpu's?

any better combinations that you guys would do?
Cheers


----------



## Khalam

lads has anyone found a fix for the scan system info bug in 3dmark 2011? for some strange reason if you have scan system info enabled 3dmark forgets your using a 4 gpu setup and loads the combined score test for ages I get around 6300-6900 points in the combined score with scansysteminfo enabled, if I turn it off my score goes up to 9500-00 points....


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo180sx;13984610*
> Thinking of buying a gtx240 and use the gts240 at the front and gtx on the back.
> 
> should I run it like this: res&pump>rad([email protected])>cpu>rad([email protected])>gpu's?
> 
> any better combinations that you guys would do?
> Cheers


Thats how I would try to run it. That should give you way better temps then your getting now


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13984721*
> lads has anyone found a fix for the scan system info bug in 3dmark 2011? for some strange reason if you have scan system info enabled 3dmark forgets your using a 4 gpu setup and loads the combined score test for ages I get around 6300-6900 points in the combined score with scansysteminfo enabled, if I turn it off my score goes up to 9500-00 points....


I need to know too. When I turn system info off, my score goes up

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1421902;jsessionid=120v71499waxb?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1421902%3Fkey%3DePwbPYk7Qz4vdFQvCRTPweq8tkUHY4


----------



## ShooterFX

Have a question: i have a Silverstone Strider 1000W (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256020), will it be strong enough to run 1 x Hd 6990 + 2 x HD 6970's , Asus Rampage III Extreme, 5 HDD's, 960 I7


----------



## trippinonprozac

pushing this single 6990 a bit harder before I get my second one


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;13984721*
> lads has anyone found a fix for the scan system info bug in 3dmark 2011? for some strange reason if you have scan system info enabled 3dmark forgets your using a 4 gpu setup and loads the combined score test for ages I get around 6300-6900 points in the combined score with scansysteminfo enabled, if I turn it off my score goes up to 9500-00 points....


I told everyone here a couple of weeks ago about that bug. 3D Mark 11 are well aware of that problem, but it's taking them ages to fix it.

Probably that Nvidia is giving them a little ''incentive'' (think $$$) to ''take their time'' before fixing it. Sigh.

Well known bug, and the only reason why you see Nvidia on top for that benchmark. And Nvidia knows pretty well that their fanboys use those numbers when comparing Nvidia to AMD... So...


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13988212*
> I told everyone here a couple of weeks ago about that bug. 3D Mark 11 are well aware of that problem, but it's taking them ages to fix it.
> 
> Probably that Nvidia is giving them a little ''incentive'' (think $$$) to ''take their time'' before fixing it. Sigh.
> 
> Well known bug, and the only reason why you see Nvidia on top for that benchmark. And Nvidia knows pretty well that their fanboys use those numbers when comparing Nvidia to AMD... So...


Yeah I was the first one to bring it up with them on my HD5970 quadfire performance thread, and the first official response on the yougamers site was that they were unable to recreate the issue, and that the systeminfo module should not in any make the score higher when disabled. As it turns out I've experienced this issue since my last pair of HD5970s, and it still happens even now on 11.6 now. Futuremark probably isnt very worried about helping resolve this issue (which if you use the workaround of disabling scan systeminfo, supposedly invalidates your score) at least until AMD removes user-defined tessellation adjustment. That is my opinion anyway. I personally think AMD is coming on strong, and doing a fantastic job recently... and with the news that AMD will be working directly with the Deus Ex developers, at least one of their main disadvantages is being addressed. Hopefully in the future AMD will work closely with more developers.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX;13987454*
> Have a question: i have a Silverstone Strider 1000W (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256020), will it be strong enough to run 1 x Hd 6990 + 2 x HD 6970's , Asus Rampage III Extreme, 5 HDD's, 960 I7


Im going to say no. A good 1000w can do 6990+6970, But I would go to a 1200w if I was going to add a 2nd 6970


----------



## Khalam

in a week from now ill be benching at 5.5ghz+







we will see what these puppies can do then


----------



## Synaps3

I'm thinking of buying one of this monsters along with a Core i5 2500k and 8 gigs of Ram. I know it's a silly question but do you guys consider it a good match? Will I be able to game like there is no tomorrow or should I invest in other parts of the system?
I have money for it as is, but if I must upgrade something, I'll have to downgrade another thing.

Also, an Antec EarthWatts 750w PSU would be enough to feed this beast and a mild OC to the i5 2500k?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synaps3;13995194*
> I'm thinking of buying one of this monsters along with a Core i5 2500k and 8 gigs of Ram. I know it's a silly question but do you guys consider it a good match? Will I be able to game like there is no tomorrow or should I invest in other parts of the system?
> I have money for it as is, but if I must upgrade something, I'll have to downgrade another thing.
> 
> Also, an Antec EarthWatts 750w PSU would be enough to feed this beast and a mild OC to the i5 2500k?


Can't speak directly on the I5 CPU, but the PSU should be fine, as long as its a quality unit. I used a PC Power & Cooling 750 Quad SLI unit when I had a single 6990.


----------



## MACH1NE

What does setting the power control settings to +20% do in CCC, does it up voltage?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


What does setting the power control settings to +20% do in CCC, does it up voltage?


No. It's raising your max TDP by +20%. So you can OC higher before getting any throttling or before PowerTune kicks-in.

So when using the AUSUM BIOS: 450W + 20% = 540W limit... but in reality it's almost impossible to reach the PowerTune ceiling.









Every 6990 should read that page here by Anand before overclocking the 6990. The 2 BIOS, TDP, etc, everything is really well explained here. A ''must read''.









http://www.anandtech.com/show/4209/a...le-card-king/4


----------



## MACH1NE

Oh I see but when I switch to bios 1 I get artifacts with some games even at the default bios 1 clock speeds of 880/1250 speed should I RMA the card?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Oh I see but when I switch to bios 1 I get artifacts with some games even at the default bios 1 clock speeds of 880/1250 speed should I RMA the card?


I would RMA the card if you are getting artifacts at 880/1250 1.175v, But thats me


----------



## ShooterFX

The guys that are running 6990 + 6970 in tri-fire, Which card are you running as your primary? Do you have the ensure the clocks are the same between the two cards


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*


The guys that are running 6990 + 6970 in tri-fire, Which card are you running as your primary? Do you have the ensure the clocks are the same between the two cards


I run my 6990 as my primary, And I some times just run my 6990 at 880/1250, Because it downclocks lower and run's alittle cooler when running 3 screens.


----------



## ShooterFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I run my 6990 as my primary, And I some times just run my 6990 at 880/1250, Because it downclocks lower and run's alittle cooler when running 3 screens.










Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Oh I see but when I switch to bios 1 I get artifacts with some games even at the default bios 1 clock speeds of 880/1250 speed should I RMA the card?


RMA the card. I had this issue also and got it replaced. Plus mine had noisy caps also.


----------



## MACH1NE

I already RMA'd first 6990 for whining and clicking sound it was hideously noisy, this one still makes whiny noise but not as bad as first, I thought the whiny noise was common? Is there anyone in here whos cards doesnt make a single sound (except for fan obviously)


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


I already RMA'd first 6990 for whining and clicking sound it was hideously noisy, this one still makes whiny noise but not as bad as first, I thought the whiny noise was common? Is there anyone in here whos cards doesnt make a single sound (except for fan obviously)


When I start pushing my cards they start to whine, But if it's getting artifacts at 880/1250 you need to RMA again


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


When I start pushing my cards they start to whin, But if it's getting artifacts at 880/1250 you need to RMA again










Doesn't artifact on all games but out of the 10 I have tried two games artifact with blue and white dots all over screen. They appear even before I start to play the game in menu select screen (metro 2033 and F.E.A.R)


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Doesn't artifact on all games but out of the 10 I have tried two games artifact with blue and white dots all over screen. They appear even before I start to play the game in menu select screen (metro 2033 and F.E.A.R)


I wouldn't keep a card that artifacts at all. My 6990 has never had any artifacts. My display drivers would stop before getting any artifacts even when I was pushing over 1000 at 1.25v.


----------



## MACH1NE

Yep when I first purchased the card my display drivers would stop if I o.c'd too much but now I just get artifacts like big white slashes across the screen if o.c is pushed too far.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;14004573*
> Doesn't artifact on all games but out of the 10 I have tried two games artifact with blue and white dots all over screen. They appear even before I start to play the game in menu select screen (metro 2033 and F.E.A.R)


Both of my 6990s are dead quiet now. Your PSU can be the noise you're hearing. My 750 PSU would make noise and my brother-in-laws PSU also made noise. With a AX1200, they are quiet now.


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14006109*
> Both of my 6990s are dead quiet now. Your PSU can be the noise you're hearing. My 750 PSU would make noise and my brother-in-laws PSU also made noise. With a AX1200, they are quiet now.


Ye its definitely not my psu. I took the side cover off my case and can hear it coming from the card. I will mention that to the store though, I'll get them to connect the card it to a unit they have and see if it still makes noise.


----------



## jonnyquest

I heard from Ragincain that there's going to be single 6990 competitions too, if there are count me in.
XFX found my card faulty, so I should be getting my 6990 by the end of this week.
Only problem is I'm leaving the country on July 6th, I just hope I get to participate before then.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

I Have The PowerColor 6990, I have some performance issues tho. Trying to fix it, then I'll put my waterblock on it.


----------



## ShooterFX

If i run my HD 6990 in my first slot my pc BSOD's . Must run my 6950 in slot one. It BSOD with a "ati" driver message. Do i loose performance running the 6950 as my primary?


----------



## MACH1NE

Boot in safemode and reinstall drivers?


----------



## ShooterFX

Well i have done so. Even did a clean install twice. Same scenario. The card worked fine on my SR2 setup thus my frustration.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*


Well i have done so. Even did a clean install twice. Same scenario. The card worked fine on my SR2 setup thus my frustration.


I got the SR2 board for more than a year now, still in its box. Planned to put in 2 X5680s, but after reading their forums decided not to touch it.

*Like this*

Edit: Sorry, didn't read well. Thought your issue was on SR2.


----------



## Khalam

the new 6990s I got as rmas both do 980 on stock volts


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Guys, my PowerColor 6990 has the same performance as my HD 6870 Toxic, bad drivers or bad card? Really need help. I will not touch my watercooling untill I fix it..


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


Guys, my PowerColor 6990 has the same performance as my HD 6870 Toxic, bad drivers or bad card? Really need help. I will not touch my watercooling untill I fix it..


Need more info. What exactly is performing the same? I have both cards, so I know they are similar in performance, but not the same for sure.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Need more info. What exactly is performing the same? I have both cards, so I know they are similar in performance, but not the same for sure.


3DMark06 Score on 6990 is 22-24k and thats the same I got with my 6870. Medal of Honor I get a bit more and some flickering caused by CrossFireX.
I get about the same fps in all other games.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


3DMark06 Score on 6990 is 22-24k and thats the same I got with my 6870. Medal of Honor I get a bit more and some flickering caused by CrossFireX.
I get about the same fps in all other games.


First go get the free 3DMard 11, And make sure you have the newest drivers and cap http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


First go get the free 3DMard 11, And make sure you have the newest drivers and cap http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx


Im running latest drivers, downloading cap1 and 3DMark11. Getting back to you with scores when im done. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


Im running latest drivers, downloading cap1 and 3DMark11. Getting back to you with scores when im done. 
Thanks.


Here:


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14025590*
> Here:


Something is not right. I was getting anywhere from 8500-9500 with just my 6990 at 880/1375. Have you turned the power control settings to +20 in CCC, And see if that helps any.


----------



## ezveedub

I get basically 10K score on 3DMark11 with single 6990. Something is not right.


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14025590*
> Here:


Me and you have somewhat similar specs and I get around p11000.
Something is definitely not right.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14026306*
> Something is not right. I was getting anywhere from 8500-9500 with just my 6990 at 880/1375. Have you turned the power control settings to +20 in CCC, And see if that helps any.


Here is after what you told me:









Something is really wrong here


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

You guys can see here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjTB519cL9E[/ame]
He gets about the same 3DMark11 Performance, but in 3DMark Vantage he gets 31k!
I get 22-24k in 3dMark06 but that needs less performance PC parts. So I should get more in 3DMark06.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14026654*
> Here is after what you told me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is really wrong here


Not knowing your full detailed score, I think you need to crank the CPU OC up some. We need to see your actual 3DMark11 link so we can see what the scores for graphics, CPU and Physics come up as well as FPS for each test.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14026801*
> Not knowing your full detailed score, I think you need to crank the CPU OC up some. We need to see your actual 3DMark11 link so we can see what the scores for graphics, CPU and Physics come up as well as FPS for each test.


Here is my result: (I havent OC'd the CPU yet, but cranked the GPU to 900/1300mhz)
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439052;jsessionid=19945unj0qji1?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439052%3Fkey%3D0V9FCpnmFHkkhqCTvsDyzAmrCdXJXp


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

I Just Ran Unigine Heaven Benchmark at stock settings 1920x1080, Score was 1708. average fsp 60+
Is that right?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14026985*
> Here is my result: (I havent OC'd the CPU yet, but cranked the GPU to 900/1300mhz)
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439052;jsessionid=19945unj0qji1?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439052%3Fkey%3D0V9FCpnmFHkkhqCTvsDyzAmrCdXJXp


Is that the correct result link? It shows user as HiLuckyB.

Try reset 'Restore Factory Default' in CCC. You might have changed something in CCC to effect your scores such as AA, MAA etc.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14027399*
> Is that the correct result link? It shows user as HiLuckyB.
> 
> Try reset 'Restore Factory Default' in CCC. You might have changed something in CCC to effect your scores such as AA, MAA etc.


It might be from his server I downloaded. I'll try restore settings. Thanks for the help guys! Hope the card will get fixed.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14027399*
> Is that the correct result link? It shows user as HiLuckyB.
> 
> Try reset 'Restore Factory Default' in CCC. You might have changed something in CCC to effect your scores such as AA, MAA etc.


LOL why does it have my name on it


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14026985*
> Here is my result: (I havent OC'd the CPU yet, but cranked the GPU to 900/1300mhz)
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439052;jsessionid=19945unj0qji1?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439052%3Fkey%3D0V9FCpnmFHkkhqCTvsDyzAmrCdXJXp


OK, your graphics score does look a tad lower. Also, user is HLuckyB, not sure whats up with that. I see you have 1600 DDR3, but your showing like its running at 1066. Do you have XMP profile setup in the bios? Also, you may want to crank that 980X up some, like 3.8-4.2Ghz if you can IMO. Most here are running there systems OCed, both CPU and GPU wise.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14027471*
> OK, your graphics score does look a tad lower. Also, user is HLuckyB, not sure whats up with that. I see you have 1600 DDR3, but your showing like its running at 1066. Do you have XMP profile setup in the bios? Also, you may want to crank that 980X up some, like 3.8-4.2Ghz if you can IMO. Most here are running there systems OCed, both CPU and GPU wise.


It added to my 3dmark now its gone don't know why it did that


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14027462*
> LOL why does it have my name on it


You got a server right? I downloaded 3DMark11 form one of the users here I think. Thats why your name is on it I guess.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14027471*
> OK, your graphics score does look a tad lower. Also, user is HLuckyB, not sure whats up with that. I see you have 1600 DDR3, but your showing like its running at 1066. Do you have XMP profile setup in the bios? Also, you may want to crank that 980X up some, like 3.8-4.2Ghz if you can IMO. Most here are running there systems OCed, both CPU and GPU wise.


I've set the RAM to 1600 in Bios, but I'll try change it after updates in windows. Im not sure how far I can OC the 980x on the stock cooler. I dont wanna touch my watercooling setup before I fix this problem. I guess i can get it to about 3.8-4.0 at stock cooler.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14027507*
> You got a server right? I downloaded 3DMark11 form one of the users here I think. Thats why your name is on it I guess.


A server for what







I don't have a server, And it was added to my 3dmark account


----------



## jonnyquest

Use the automatic OC feat in the bios to set it to 4.0GHz, stock cooler should be able to handle that. Then check your score.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14027538*
> A server for what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a server, And it was added to my 3dmark account


Then I dont know haha! :'D
I downloaded from this site tho, or it was linked to another server. Dunno why your name is there


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14027538*
> A server for what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a server, And it was added to my 3dmark account


I'm trying to figure out WTH happened


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14027599*
> I'm trying to figure out WTH happened


I have no idea I must of been the first to look at it, And for some reason it added to my list







Looks like something else they need to fix


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14027462*
> LOL why does it have my name on it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14027505*
> It added to my 3dmark now its gone don't know why it did that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14027507*
> You got a server right? I downloaded 3DMark11 form one of the users here I think. Thats why your name is on it I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14027532*
> I've set the RAM to 1600 in Bios, but I'll try change it after updates in windows. Im not sure how far I can OC the 980x on the stock cooler. I dont wanna touch my watercooling setup before I fix this problem. I guess i can get it to about 3.8-4.0 at stock cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14027538*
> A server for what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a server, And it was added to my 3dmark account


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14027599*
> I'm trying to figure out WTH happened


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14027634*
> I have no idea I must of been the first to look at it, And for some reason it added to my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like something else they need to fix


The secrect service is taking over 3DMark LOL


----------



## jummies

Out of curiosity, my card is still at stock and the 3dmark11 score is P8217. (screenies attached with detailed score)

Does that look about right?

Haven't OC'd yet since I am going to install the waterblock this week.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;14027904*
> Out of curiosity, my card is still at stock and the 3dmark11 score is P8217. (screenies attached with detailed score)
> 
> Does that look about right?
> 
> Haven't OC'd yet since I am going to install the waterblock this week.


Same as me mate, LOW score


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Here is after 4GHz on the 980x








And here is 3DMark11 full page:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439280;jsessionid=1eotlvjg28cfd?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439280%3Fkey%3DcNQy0sxFvMcVMy9ExKLpZS47x0Bur2


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14027924*
> Here is after 4GHz on the 980x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is 3DMark11 full page:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439280;jsessionid=1eotlvjg28cfd?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439280%3Fkey%3DcNQy0sxFvMcVMy9ExKLpZS47x0Bur2


You are running the card in Bios 1, not 2 right? CCC has PowerTune at +20% and the card is not running hot? Also, you may want to try running only 12Gb of DDR3 for testing to see if it makes a change.


----------



## jummies

I was comparing your detailed score with mine and the one thing you beat me on was physics test (completely understandable, since your 980X > 1090T)

but some of the other tests, you scored much lower on for fps. (i.e. graphics test 2 49 fps vs. 40 fps)


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14028107*
> You are running the card in Bios 1, not 2 right? CCC has PowerTune at +20% and the card is not running hot? Also, you may want to try running only 12Gb of DDR3 for testing to see if it makes a change.


Im in Bios 2 with power tune +20% @ 900/1300mhz stock cooler. The cpu got a bit hot tho (80c)
I'll try running only 12GB.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Just did a run with just my 6990 @880/1375 *P9619* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439335
My 6990 is only running at 8x so I lose alittle from that. I don't know why you guys are getting P82XX thats seems way low to me


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;14028126*
> I was comparing your detailed score with mine and the one thing you beat me on was physics test (completely understandable, since your 980X > 1090T)
> 
> but some of the other tests, you scored much lower on for fps. (i.e. graphics test 2 49 fps vs. 40 fps)


Yeah, my old setup was a 1090T @ 4.2GHz. 980x is much faster. But the 6990 perform the same as my 6870/6870 CF setup


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14028161*
> Just did a run with just my 6990 @880/1375 *P9619* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439335
> My 6990 is only running at 8x so I lose alittle from that. I don't know why you guys are getting P82XX thats seems way low to me


I dont understand this







Im running at x16 so yeah, i should get high score. I'll try what ezveedub said. Im'a run 12GB and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;14027904*
> Out of curiosity, my card is still at stock and the 3dmark11 score is P8217. (screenies attached with detailed score)
> 
> Does that look about right?
> 
> Haven't OC'd yet since I am going to install the waterblock this week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14027912*
> Same as me mate, LOW score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14027924*
> Here is after 4GHz on the 980x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is 3DMark11 full page:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439280;jsessionid=1eotlvjg28cfd?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439280%3Fkey%3DcNQy0sxFvMcVMy9ExKLpZS47x0Bur2


Both your scores are right if all at stock settings CPU and GPUs (880/1250 1.175v Power Tune 0%. If I cranked up the 980X to 4.8Ghz, it will only increase the physics score from 31 at stock to 39-42 not contributing much to the overall score. Pushed the RAM to 2,133Mhz 7-8-7 CR1 didn't notice the difference too.

If you are on air, don't push it too far.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028189*
> I dont understand this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running at x16 so yeah, i should get high score. I'll try what ezveedub said. Im'a run 12GB and see if there is any difference.


Too many things running in the background, so don't worry about it.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028189*
> I dont understand this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running at x16 so yeah, i should get high score. I'll try what ezveedub said. Im'a run 12GB and see if there is any difference.


It might be a bad card. There have been a few bad card that would get really low scores and fps in games. In that case you will have to RMA the card









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14028205*
> Both your scores are right if all at stock settings CPU and GPUs (880/1250 1.175v Power Tune 0%. If I cranked up the 980X to 4.8Ghz, it will only increase the physics score from 31 at stock to 39-42 not contributing much to the overall score. Pushed the RAM to 2,133Mhz 7-8-7 CR1 didn't notice the difference too.
> 
> If you are on air, don't push it too far.


What you need to look at is Graphics Score. My 6990 get's 10360 Graphics Score @880/1375.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14028222*
> It might be a bad card. There have been a few bad card that would get really low scores and fps in games. In that case you will have to RMA the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you need to look at is Graphics Score. My 6990 get's 10360 Graphics Score @880/1375.


Can you try 880/1250 1.175v PowerTune 0% and lower the CPU to 3.33Ghz?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14028304*
> Can you try 880/1250 1.175v PowerTune 0% and lower the CPU to 3.33Ghz?


Just look at your Graphics Score, A 6990 should pull at least 9500. At 880/1375 I get 10360, So at 880/1250 I would think it would still get around 10000. Why would you run the PowerTune 0%? Turn it up to +20 so it doesn't hold your card back. A stock 980x pulls higher score then my 875K @4.3, So that shouldn't be holding it back much.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14028401*
> Just look at your Graphics Score, A 6990 should pull at least 9500. At 880/1375 I get 10360, So at 880/1250 I would think it would still get around 10000. Why would you run the PowerTune 0%? Turn it up to +20 so it doesn't hold your card back. A stock 980x pulls higher score then my 875K @4.3, So that shouldn't be holding it back much.


Not sure if watercooled GPU load temps will give different results compared to those running on air at the same settings. Just curious.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14028483*
> Not sure if watercooled GPU load temps will give different results compared to those running on air at the same settings. Just curious.


When my 6990 was on air I was still getting a P score around 9500









6990 @880/1250 0% PowerTune *P9504* Graphics Score of *10186* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439452

6990 @960/1375 1.175v +20% *P10111* Graphics Score *11104* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439474


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14028531*
> When my 6990 was on air I was still getting a P score around 9500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6990 @880/1250 0% PowerTune *P9504* Graphics Score of *10186* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439452
> 
> 6990 @960/1375 1.175v +20% *P10111* Graphics Score *11104* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439474


What is your temps with the EK 6990 block? idle and load. I have a 360 and a 240 for this system. I really hope I dont gotta RMA it. Because I did flip the switch..


----------



## Nexus6

Has anybody downloaded the latest MSI AB 2.2 Beta 4.
I don't have voltage control anymore. And when I went back to beta 3, Windows says the files are corrupted and won't install. I redown loaded from Guru3d and says file is corrupted too.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028615*
> What is your temps with the EK 6990 block? idle and load. I have a 360 and a 240 for this system. I really hope I dont gotta RMA it. Because I did flip the switch..


Idle's around 30-33c, And push's around 52c at 960/1375. Room temp is around 22c, And ive never seem anymore the 61c on a hot day pushing 1015/1475 1.25v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;14028648*
> Has anybody downloaded the latest MSI AB 2.2 Beta 4.
> I don't have voltage control anymore. And when I went back to beta 3, Windows says the files are corrupted and won't install. I redown loaded from Guru3d and says file is corrupted too.


I have Beta 4 installed right now, And it works fine.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;14028648*
> Has anybody downloaded the latest MSI AB 2.2 Beta 4.
> I don't have voltage control anymore. And when I went back to beta 3, Windows says the files are corrupted and won't install. I redown loaded from Guru3d and says file is corrupted too.


I tested 2.2 beta on my 6990 and it did not install. And no voltage control on this one either(2.1 i guess)


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028141*
> Im in Bios 2 with power tune +20% @ 900/1300mhz stock cooler. The cpu got a bit hot tho (80c)
> I'll try running only 12GB.


I would try bios 1 AUSUM mode with PowerTune +20%. Turn up the fan speed if needed. You only need to try it for testing right now.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028716*
> I tested 2.2 beta on my 6990 and it did not install. And no voltage control on this one either(2.1 i guess)


Did you check off voltage control in the settings section? Also use bios 1 on the 6990 and use the fan profile if needed


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14028531*
> When my 6990 was on air I was still getting a P score around 9500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6990 @880/1250 0% PowerTune *P9504* Graphics Score of *10186* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439452
> 
> 6990 @960/1375 1.175v +20% *P10111* Graphics Score *11104* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439474


You are correct. Have to put in one 6990 on air to give it a run. This is at 880/1250 1.175v PowerTune 0%.

*P9557 3DMarks*

@ATROXiUM
If you are running MSI AB, remove it and give it another run.

Edit: Was confused the result of 5970 with 6990. 5970 normally score around 8,500.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028716*
> I tested 2.2 beta on my 6990 and it did not install. And no voltage control on this one either(2.1 i guess)


I just had to go into the MSI Afterburner CFG file and turn on voltage control. I have no problems running my 6990 at 1015/1475 @1.25v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14028761*
> You are correct. Have to put in one 6990 on air to give it a run. This is at 880/1250 1.175v PowerTune 0%.
> 
> *P9557 3DMarks*
> 
> @ATROXiUM
> If you are running MSI AB, remove it and give it another run.


But ATROXiUM is only getting 8200 thats what where trying to help with.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Ok guys, a big UPDATE!
Here is new score after taking out 12GB of ram and switching PCI-E x16 slot!








And 3DMark11 page:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439537;jsessionid=bhe9enajuu0t?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439537%3Fkey%3D4pNStyYD3auy4jnFX4CUNWdkBNFTXT


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028854*
> Ok guys, a big UPDATE!
> Here is new score after taking out 12GB of ram and switching PCI-E x16 slot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3DMark11 page:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439537;jsessionid=bhe9enajuu0t?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439537%3Fkey%3D4pNStyYD3auy4jnFX4CUNWdkBNFTXT


Looks good








So it's the ram or pci slot holding you back


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14028893*
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's the ram or pci slot holding you back


Im gonna put back the 12GB and see if that is the problem. And I uninstalled msi afterburner and installed 2.2 beta 4. works perfect! I can adjust voltage !








Thanks for the help guys!
and... the cpu temp dropped 10-15c when i changed pci-e slot on the gpu! from top to bottom.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028854*
> Ok guys, a big UPDATE!
> Here is new score after taking out 12GB of ram and switching PCI-E x16 slot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3DMark11 page:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1439537;jsessionid=bhe9enajuu0t?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1439537%3Fkey%3D4pNStyYD3auy4jnFX4CUNWdkBNFTXT


Glad you got it sorted out. I also took out 3 DIMMs to have the memory OC higher. With 6 slots populated, it is too much for the CPU to take and to OC.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14028906*
> Im gonna put back the 12GB and see if that is the problem. And I uninstalled msi afterburner and installed 2.2 beta 4. works perfect! I can adjust voltage !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!
> and... the cpu temp dropped 10-15c when i changed pci-e slot on the gpu! from top to bottom.


Isn't the x16 slots on you mobo slot 1 and 3? Should be the top and 3rd slot down.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14029008*
> Isn't the x16 slots on you mobo slot 1 and 3? Should be the top and 3rd slot down.


Yeah, 1 and 3. 4th is x8.
But i installed the other 12GB of ram now and I got the old score...







8500..
Now I know the card is fine, but I really wanna use all of my RAM (24GB)


----------



## XXXfire

Let me say for the record, as it was implied and has been suggested these last few pages, that acquiring a "low" 3dmark score relative to 1) optimistic expectations 2) other users scores with similar hardware is not a justifiable reason to RMA.

Not being able to hit 900 mhz / core @ "arbitrary voltage" isn't, either. If your 6990 won't operate within the AUSUM BIOS mode? Doesn't - by a long shot - provide substantive grounds for swapping your card back out to the dealer. It says as much in the fine print.

Let's take a hypothetical. An 8500 score in 3dmark 11 - arguably, the most patently useless real-world system performance test (ironically the one referenced in 99% of discussion) at least when taken outside of it's role as a generic benchmark, and twisted into that of "end all be all" or "gold standard".

2, 3, 4000 3dmark points...or 24 gigabytes of RAM. Seriously? Exchanging 24 gigabytes of RAM for a few hundred or thousand points in 3dmark 11? Well, what if the aformentioned benchmark is indicative of performance in gaming or typical computing? Well, it's not. There's something on the order of no direct correlation between hundreds or thousands of 3dmarks & performance improvements in high-demand gaming. Or restated: better 3dmark scores don't equal better general performance in everything else. It's a fun program for sure, but considering it's maximum operating resolution is 1920x1080? I'd qualify it as utterly frivolous for the kind of GPU horsepower shuffling around this thread. 6990 or 6990x2 can't even stretch it's legs in two & change megapixel test! Analogous to entering a drag-racer into a 100-yard dash.

Here's a quick example as to it's flimsy ability to predict .. or correlate in any meaningful way to how a machine will perform otherwise in graphic intensive programs. I went from 17 or so thousand 3dmarks last month to less than 15K in a test conducted last week. Keep in mind the circumstances of mine, yours, anybodys Windows environment.. from Aero, background tasks, priority, affinity, registry, et al. can skew time-demo evaluations in a hundred utterly irrelevant ways; impacting the total score perhaps pejoratively while attesting to unique hardware & software conditions adding up to frivolity when taken in a context outside of the canned benchmark. Bizarre as it was, concurrent to my 3dmark 11 score dropping 3000 points, for reasons I couldn't ascertain outside of a general sense of futuremark incompetence, I was able to crack the 90 frames per second mark in that Island/Crysis benchmark @ 3558x1920, 2xEQAA & Enthusiast across the board (up from 87 frames). Another test increased with 6 frames improved in the Far Cry 2 benchmark (154 fps, 8xEQAA, Ultra & same resolution) from 148 fps. Heaven 2.1 (default, same resolution) leaped 4 frames from 101 to 105. The across the board evaluations were solid improvements, no doubt; derived from a range of tweaks from the bios to the power options in the control panel. Point being that had I taken 3dmark on 3dmark's terms, I'd have panicked in concluding I'd lost 20% of my performance.

It's a fun novelty, but 3dmark should be the last program for ascertaining general system capability in performance terms.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

The RAM was not the problem guys, the problem is still here. Massive fps drop in games. So it gotta be a bug or something.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14029962*
> The RAM was not the problem guys, the problem is still here. Massive fps drop in games. So it gotta be a bug or something.


3DMark11 is very buggy IMO. Try turning off "system info" and I bet the score goes up. I usually use FPS values in games more than 3DMark11. Crysis Warhead, Dirt2 and Mafia2 are some.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


3DMark11 is very buggy IMO. Try turning off "system info" and I bet the score goes up. I usually use FPS values in games more than 3DMark11. Crysis Warhead, Dirt2 and Mafia2 are some.


Yeah, but I tested some other games and it was the same as my 6870







I enabled XMP for the momory in BIOS, dunno if that helps tho. When RAM voltage is 1.65, can that damage the cpu? The bios says so :O And stock voltage for these dimms are 1.65


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14030076*
> Yeah, but I tested some other games and it was the same as my 6870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enabled XMP for the momory in BIOS, dunno if that helps tho. When RAM voltage is 1.65, can that damage the cpu? The bios says so :O And stock voltage for these dimms are 1.65


I don't think it should. I only use 1.5V DDR3, so I never seen that warning.


----------



## MACH1NE

Hey guys how can I tell if gpu is running in x16 or x8 mode


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Hey guys how can I tell if gpu is running in x16 or x8 mode


If your only running your 6990 it should be in x16. I know with my motherboard if I install anything else it drops to x8.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


Yeah, but I tested some other games and it was the same as my 6870







I enabled XMP for the momory in BIOS, dunno if that helps tho. When RAM voltage is 1.65, can that damage the cpu? The bios says so :O And stock voltage for these dimms are 1.65


Don't think it is a good idea to enable XMP especially with 6 DIMMs @ 4GB. It might set the QPI/Dram voltage way too high off Intel's spec 1.4v. For X58 chipset 1.65 RAM Voltage is normal and will not damage the CPU but the same voltage to QPI/Dram will destroy 980X. Just keep it within 0.5v QPI/Dram and DRAM voltages.

If really want to OC your CPU just take out 3 DIMMs out of 6 and manually adjust voltages and timings. Fast memory is not going to give you much joy over games, it is only good for memory benchmarks.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Hey guys how can I tell if gpu is running in x16 or x8 mode


in CMOS settings at post you should be able to see ur pci es bus speeds and the relevant card in that slot.


----------



## Ken1649

So with 2 6990s the graphics score *19,257 *@880/1250 PowerTune 0% 1.175v. Double of a single card, not bad for 6990.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1440872


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


So with 2 6990s the graphics score *19,257 *@880/1250 PowerTune 0% 1.175v. Double of a single card, not bad for 6990.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1440872


Now Im using 12GB of RAM and still 8k score







Gotta be a bug right? I hope... Because I did get 9800 score first time i removed 12GB


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


Now Im using 12GB of RAM and still 8k score







Gotta be a bug right? I hope... Because I did get 9800 score first time i removed 12GB










One thing for sure, there is nothing wrongw ith your 6990. You can trace back what you did change after you get 9,800 score. You removed 12GB RAM then what? You did mention CPU temps drop 10-15c so it must the QPI/Dram voltage lower after disabling XMP. Changing PCIe slot wil not effect CPU temp. What else did you change?

I don't think it is 3DMark. If it is a bug could have been the MSI Afterburner. Have you tried remove MSI AB? Then reset to factory default in CCC? If you need fan control you can set manual fan in CCC in the absence of MSI AB. Try that and see if you will get the consistency.

On a note; Becareful when you enable XMP especially with 24GB populated 6 slot. The CPU might not take it. CPU temp sudden drop 10-15c must be the huge voltage set by the memory profile. 1.333Mhz is plenty for 24/7. What is your RAM specs?


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


One thing for sure, there is nothing wrongw ith your 6990. You can trace back what you did change after you get 9,800 score. You removed 12GB RAM then what? You did mention CPU temps drop 10-15c so it must the QPI/Dram voltage lower after disabling XMP. Changing PCIe slot wil not effect CPU temp. What else did you change?

I don't think it is 3DMark. If it is a bug could have been the MSI Afterburner. Have you tried remove MSI AB? Then reset to factory default in CCC? If you need fan control you can set manual fan in CCC in the absence of MSI AB. Try that and see if you will get the consistency.

On a note; Becareful when you enable XMP especially with 24GB populated 6 slot. The CPU might not take it. CPU temp sudden drop 10-15c must be the huge voltage set by the memory profile. 1.333Mhz is plenty for 24/7. What is your RAM specs?


The RAM is Corsair Dominator 1600MHz RAM. The timings are 9-9-9-24 1.65v with fan kit installed. And the temp dropped 10-15 just because i removed the sidepanel on the case... so no change in voltages. I'll try remove AB and see if it helps. Im gonna install my watercooling today. Now I know the gpu is fine.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Ok, I uninstalled AB 2.2 B4 and here is my result:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1441633;jses...J5TA7ZHku5NZty


----------



## phobus

Hi,

I am about to buy a new PC.

I was thinking between 590 or 6990.

6990 is cheaper by Â£100 I will go for 6990.

Could you tell me what is your *MIN* FPS on BFBC2 with 1080p / 8AA / all maxed out / HBAO on on full 32 ppl server on Atacama Desert map? Please.

I appreciate it.

Thanks.

Ninja EDIT:

What would you get:

2500k + 590 or 2600K + 6990 ?


----------



## jonnyquest

Get a 6990 hands down its way better then the 590 right now in almost everyway.
I just highly recommend putting it in a loop which takes away the 2 problems I had high temps and really noisy.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14034182*
> Ok, I uninstalled AB 2.2 B4 and here is my result:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1441633;jsessionid=8mgb09tkyso3?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1441633%3Fkey%3DdmcdP6KPu60PP8s4J5TA7ZHku5NZty


The score now is normal. For some strange reasons when the Auto Fan Profile is activated in MSI AB, it will effect the performance. It didn't effect the voltage or throttling down but the performance hit is huge. Strange.
You can still use it for monitoring purposes though.

Your RAM is fine to enable XMP but watch out the QPI/Vram volatge it sets in the BIOS. It shouldn't be too high for 1,600 Mhz. If you needed 24GB with 6 slots populated, manual setting is way better than XMP. For 3 DIMMs using memory profile is fine. Thought you were using 2,000Mhz or some high bandwith kits.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;14029673*
> Let me say for the record, as it was implied and has been suggested these last few pages, that acquiring a "low" 3dmark score relative to 1) optimistic expectations 2) other users scores with similar hardware is not a justifiable reason to RMA.
> 
> Not being able to hit 900 mhz / core @ "arbitrary voltage" isn't, either. If your 6990 won't operate within the AUSUM BIOS mode? Doesn't - by a long shot - provide substantive grounds for swapping your card back out to the dealer. It says as much in the fine print.
> 
> Let's take a hypothetical. An 8500 score in 3dmark 11 - arguably, the most patently useless real-world system performance test (ironically the one referenced in 99% of discussion) at least when taken outside of it's role as a generic benchmark, and twisted into that of "end all be all" or "gold standard".
> 
> 2, 3, 4000 3dmark points...or 24 gigabytes of RAM. Seriously? Exchanging 24 gigabytes of RAM for a few hundred or thousand points in 3dmark 11? Well, what if the aformentioned benchmark is indicative of performance in gaming or typical computing? Well, it's not. There's something on the order of no direct correlation between hundreds or thousands of 3dmarks & performance improvements in high-demand gaming. Or restated: better 3dmark scores don't equal better general performance in everything else. It's a fun program for sure, but considering it's maximum operating resolution is 1920x1080? I'd qualify it as utterly frivolous for the kind of GPU horsepower shuffling around this thread. 6990 or 6990x2 can't even stretch it's legs in two & change megapixel test! Analogous to entering a drag-racer into a 100-yard dash.
> 
> Here's a quick example as to it's flimsy ability to predict .. or correlate in any meaningful way to how a machine will perform otherwise in graphic intensive programs. I went from 17 or so thousand 3dmarks last month to less than 15K in a test conducted last week. Keep in mind the circumstances of mine, yours, anybodys Windows environment.. from Aero, background tasks, priority, affinity, registry, et al. can skew time-demo evaluations in a hundred utterly irrelevant ways; impacting the total score perhaps pejoratively while attesting to unique hardware & software conditions adding up to frivolity when taken in a context outside of the canned benchmark. Bizarre as it was, concurrent to my 3dmark 11 score dropping 3000 points, for reasons I couldn't ascertain outside of a general sense of futuremark incompetence, I was able to crack the 90 frames per second mark in that Island/Crysis benchmark @ 3558x1920, 2xEQAA & Enthusiast across the board (up from 87 frames). Another test increased with 6 frames improved in the Far Cry 2 benchmark (154 fps, 8xEQAA, Ultra & same resolution) from 148 fps. Heaven 2.1 (default, same resolution) leaped 4 frames from 101 to 105. The across the board evaluations were solid improvements, no doubt; derived from a range of tweaks from the bios to the power options in the control panel. Point being that had I taken 3dmark on 3dmark's terms, I'd have panicked in concluding I'd lost 20% of my performance.
> 
> It's a fun novelty, but 3dmark should be the last program for ascertaining general system capability in performance terms.


Can also try removing MSI AB if you have it running in the background, see if the performance is back to normal.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

We need to start gettin on AMD's ass for better driver prep for big title releases to include caps. At least an aknowledgement that they are aware of a new games released and will be working on them from release date at least would be nice. Seems that they shouldn't be skimping on their driver department and I don't think we should should just be happy to get the scraps they throw us. If communication is the problem fine, just give your paying customers some word. Accountability.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;14038573']We need to start gettin on AMD's ass for better driver prep for big title releases to include caps. At least an aknowledgement that they are aware of a new games released and will be working on them from release date at least would be nice. Seems that they shouldn't be skimping on their driver department and I don't think we should should just be happy to get the scraps they throw us. If communication is the problem fine, just give your paying customers some word. Accountability.


From what I have seen they do work on new title releases, But only if they get a early copy of the game from the maker's. The real problem is when they update something right as the game comes out, And all the work they did doesn't work anymore. They can only do so much


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14038849*
> From what I have seen they do work on new title releases, But only if they get a early copy of the game from the maker's. The real problem is when they update something right as the game comes out, And all the work they did doesn't work anymore. They can only do so much


If that's the case al I ask is they just let us know whats goin. What would that take a two minute update? I can be patient, I think all us AMD owners are but we've got to draw the line somewhere. Imagine pulling this kind of crap at work, you'd get canned. You gotta admit they could do a little better.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;14039085']If that's the case al I ask is they just let us know whats goin. What would that take a two minute update? I can be patient, I think all us AMD owners are but we've got to draw the line somewhere. Imagine pulling this kind of crap at work, you'd get canned. You gotta admit they could do a little better.


The best info ive seen is on twitter http://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreator
The problem is the games update from the copy they did all there work for, Then they have to start all over. It seems to take a good week for the to get caps worked out. With all these console ports they just don't work with crossfire, And every get mad at AMD for drivers. Most of the time the game needs to update for Crossfire/SLI before they can get the caps to work with the game.


----------



## Levesque

Both Nvidia and AMD profiles for games for SLI/Crossfire is a big mess, complicated and problematics. Ask the dev on both sides.









Nvidia are not better lately. Dragon Age II was working like ***** on Nvidia for a good 2 months, then The Witcher 2, and even Crysis 2. And alot of old classic games are not working anymore in SLI.

Games are not done with SLI/Crossfire in mind. They are patched at the last minute.

Probably that 95-98% of gamers out there are using 1 single GPU, like an old 8800 or an old AMD cards. Extreme users like us are a minority. Like 1-2% (or less!) of the gamers out there. Crossfire/SLI users must be around 4-5% MAX.

All my gamers friends are using old ass rig to play. They don't care. The vast majority of AMD and Nvidia customers are using old set-ups with a single and old GPU.







So we come last in the ''to do'' list.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Ok guys! Im happy to say this that my PC is working 100% with 24GB of 1600 RAM. XMP is not enabled. I've also installed the watercooling. 360 and 240 rad in the 800D. And im testing for leaks now. IT LOOKS AWESOME! Black tubing in a black case = grrrr
here is my 3DMark11 Score: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1445358;jses...6Pb2xkeUJUpwEU


----------



## jummies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


Ok guys! Im happy to say this that my PC is working 100% with 24GB of 1600 RAM. XMP is not enabled. I've also installed the watercooling. 360 and 240 rad in the 800D. And im testing for leaks now. IT LOOKS AWESOME! Black tubing in a black case = grrrr
here is my 3DMark11 Score: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1445358;jses...6Pb2xkeUJUpwEU


Are those stock clock on your 6990? 830/1250?


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jummies*


Are those stock clock on your 6990? 830/1250?


They were running in bios_1 880/1250 (97003DMarks). I thought bios_2 was 880/1250 lol. Now they are running on 920/1300 +20%


----------



## jummies

I finally installed my koolance block last night... cutting out those thermal pads felt like it took forever.

I flipped the switched from bios 2 to 1, but my CCC still says it's 830/1250 as opposed to the 880/1250 I was expecting


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


Ok guys! Im happy to say this that my PC is working 100% with 24GB of 1600 RAM. XMP is not enabled. I've also installed the watercooling. 360 and 240 rad in the 800D. And im testing for leaks now. IT LOOKS AWESOME! Black tubing in a black case = grrrr
here is my 3DMark11 Score: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1445358;jses...6Pb2xkeUJUpwEU


Glad you got it sorted out


----------



## phobus

I just found this:

"i have fixed gta 4 with a few changes to the startup config .exe
with gta4 it was not recognizing the extra memory and gpu so you have to add *-norestrictions* to the .exe line
im thinking this is probably what is happening to moh and shift 2."

If you know about it plz ignore it









phobus


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus;14045675*
> I just found this:
> 
> "i have fixed gta 4 with a few changes to the startup config .exe
> with gta4 it was not recognizing the extra memory and gpu so you have to add *-norestrictions* to the .exe line
> im thinking this is probably what is happening to moh and shift 2."
> 
> If you know about it plz ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phobus


Have been away from PC for too long. Change the *.exe to '*norestrictions.exe'*?

And what is the complete line for MOH and Shift 2? Downloaded it last year but never got the chance play it.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;14045052*
> I finally installed my koolance block last night... cutting out those thermal pads felt like it took forever.
> 
> I flipped the switched from bios 2 to 1, but my CCC still says it's 830/1250 as opposed to the 880/1250 I was expecting


After flipping the switch, have you reset to 'Factory Default' in CCC? Also do the same for MSI AB 'Reset' if you have it running prior to switch 1.


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14045715*
> Have been away from PC for too long. Change the *.exe to '*norestrictions.exe'*?
> 
> And what is the complete line for MOH and Shift 2? Downloaded it last year but never got the chance play it.


I have got it from here
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1938081

Maybe he can answer your questions. I didn't try it out because I do not have 6990 yet


----------



## jummies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14046032*
> After flipping the switch, have you reset to 'Factory Default' in CCC? Also do the same for MSI AB 'Reset' if you have it running prior to switch 1.


hmm I didn't do that yet, I'll give it a shot.
Thanks!


----------



## Levesque

I lol'ed so ''Hard'' seeing this in the latest HardOCP review. 1000$ for 580 1.5Gb in SLi for this? LOL!

Major FAIL for 1000$!!!!!!!


----------



## tsm106

You'd be lol'ing and rolling if it were compared to two unlocked 6950s!


----------



## Levesque

So true!

And for the same 1000$ price, a Tri-Fire set-up, 6990+6970, would roll all over those.

I can't beleive people are still buying those POS 580 1.5Gb in SLI for 3 monitors gaming after seeing something like that.

Nvidia are stealing people totally with those 500$ POS. ''Yes... yes ... but but the 580 is a much better card then the 6970!!!!''... Sigh.


----------



## tsm106

The 3D vision thing is kinda cool, shrugs.


----------



## 0razor1

+REP REP REP!! Lolled @ dat !~







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12780888*
> Asus is a big slow corp. Things don't move there fast.
> 
> Ok. Imagine the popular video with Hitler shouting while reading this.
> 
> Next Asus meeting. VP, with alot of suits, executives.
> 
> -Asus VP (Hitler)sitting at his desk, looking at a geographic card:''why don't we sell new 6990, that card is da ****, why? There and there? We paid alot of money for those.''
> 
> -Everyone holding their breath. Looking at each others. Answer from random nobody sweating like a cow: ''All our competitors are covering the OC switch fully... but not us...''
> 
> -VP (Hitler), removing glasses slowly, shaking: ''Who didn't told me that, you %?&*)(#@$#&$() MORON ¨Ç¨_)(&[email protected]%?%?! AS*HOLE !$%$$%%'' for 3 minutes non-stop.
> 
> Next day, new updated page at Asus with full warranty coverage of the OC switch.


----------



## MACH1NE

If I watch a vid on youtube and I click back onto previous page I get a little screen flicker, I think it started after updating to latest drivers. Anybody else have this problem


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;14047165*
> If I watch a vid on youtube and I click back onto previous page I get a little screen flicker, I think it started after updating to latest drivers. Anybody else have this problem


Nope, The only time I get a little screen flicker is when I apply a overclock to my 6990. Do you have hardware acceleration turn on in flash videos? That might do it.


----------



## MACH1NE

The last time i tried to disable it the option wasn't highlighted. Is there a way of disabling it via CCC


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE;14047305*
> The last time i tried to disable it the option wasn't highlighted. Is there a way of disabling it via CCC


I don't think you can do it in CCC. You have to right click on flash things on web sites, And make sure it's unchecked. Seem like a crappy way for flash to do it







If your video card is overclocked for back to default, And see if it still does it.


----------



## MACH1NE

thanks bro that fixed it - right clicking on flash and unticking hardware accelarate


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levesque;14046587*
> i lol'ed so ''hard'' seeing this in the latest hardocp review. 1000$ for 580 1.5gb in sli for this? Lol!
> 
> Major fail for 1000$!!!!!!!


lol!


----------



## Santana-dk

hello dear 6990 owners !
you can add me to the list with a Club 3d 6990 on air. (bios 2 CC:940 MC1375 Cvolt:1,200
one last thing how do i get a "signature" of my system like other in here, i am spanking new to the site, but i have read the whole thread the last couple of months 
thx in advace:thumb:


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Santana-dk*


hello dear 6990 owners !
you can add me to the list with a Club 3d 6990 on air. (bios 2 CC:940 MC1375 Cvolt:1,200
one last thing how do i get a "signature" of my system like other in here, i am spanking new to the site, but i have read the whole thread the last couple of months 
thx in advace










Welcome Mate! Any problems, just let us know!


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Santana-dk*


hello dear 6990 owners !
you can add me to the list with a Club 3d 6990 on air. (bios 2 CC:940 MC1375 Cvolt:1,200
one last thing how do i get a "signature" of my system like other in here, i am spanking new to the site, but i have read the whole thread the last couple of months 
thx in advace










Go to "User CP" on top of the web page.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


So true!

And for the same 1000$ price, a Tri-Fire set-up, 6990+6970, would roll all over those.

I can't beleive people are still buying those POS 580 1.5Gb in SLI for 3 monitors gaming after seeing something like that.

Nvidia are stealing people totally with those 500$ POS. ''Yes... yes ... but but the 580 is a much better card then the 6970!!!!''... Sigh.


Levesque
Here in my country i can get 2Gb 6970 for 280â‚¬
6990 for 600â‚¬

Nvidia? naw we nvidia haters. 500â‚¬ per each GTX580 1.5Gb.

580SLI=1000â‚¬
6970+6990 Trifire=860â‚¬
140â‚¬ left to get a Gtx550 for Physx if we wish.


----------



## Santana-dk

well i have had some problems with PC brain Freeze :-/ and slow FPS mainly in BC2. I've run everything on max settings with a min of 140-170 fps. but a week before the 11,6 update came i had frame drops to the low 50's high 70's for no good reason. I resolved to to update to 11.6 but instead the computer freezes depending from 20-45 min of BC2 play. Dirt3 was veary choppy graphics, undrivable really and with a hard freeze. Only manually pushing the restart button to get the pc to work. 
Obviously seeing that the update didn't work veary well at all i deleted the driver as AMD guides. But the freezes persist even dough







. So now i have 110 Eur. worth of games i can't really use as intended because of this. 
The games they i have the trouble with are as mentioned: BC2, DIRT3, TEST Drive Unlimited2, and Iracing* in 11.6 . *(with 11.5 runs silky smooth).
Many thanx in advance santana.
PS. a picture of the beast will be posted shortly


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Santana-dk*


well i have had some problems with PC brain Freeze :-/ and slow FPS mainly in BC2. I've run everything on max settings with a min of 140-170 fps. but a week before the 11,6 update came i had frame drops to the low 50's high 70's for no good reason. I resolved to to update to 11.6 but instead the computer freezes depending from 20-45 min of BC2 play. Dirt3 was veary choppy graphics, undrivable really and with a hard freeze. Only manually pushing the restart button to get the pc to work. 
Obviously seeing that the update didn't work veary well at all i deleted the driver as AMD guides. But the freezes persist even dough







. So now i have 110 Eur. worth of games i can't really use as intended because of this. 
The games they i have the trouble with are as mentioned: BC2, DIRT3, TEST Drive Unlimited2, and Iracing* in 11.6 . *(with 11.5 runs silky smooth).
Many thanx in advance santana.
PS. a picture of the beast will be posted shortly


Had the same issues and solved it by removing MSI Afterburner, Reset to Factory Default in CCC then removed 11.6 + CAP, reboot into safe mode (F8) Driver Sweeper, re-start and install 11.6, reboot, install CAP. It fixed the issues.

You can try that if it helps.


----------



## xGTx

hey levesque, wasn't your 6990 being bottlenecked at 8x when you had trifire "only"? because slots 1 and 3 work at 8x each if you populate both.


----------



## JY

ever considered renaming this thread to something like "The envy thread" ? :/


----------



## xGTx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JY*


ever considered renaming this thread to something like "The envy thread" ? :/


well this is a 6990-only club lol


----------



## ezveedub

Anyone needing a 6990 waterblock, Koolance has $20 off sale on them right now and $30 off for a refurb block.

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=1117

http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...roduct_id=1183


----------



## trippinonprozac

I just bought a 6970 for triple-fire









cant wait for it to turn up!


----------



## Mikrouwel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14054590*
> I just bought a 6970 for triple-fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for it to turn up!


I would call it tri fire but everyone to ones own









Oh and congrats
















Me = jelly


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14054590*
> I just bought a 6970 for triple-fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for it to turn up!


Bench that *****!









I was playing with 11.7 drivers. Check the result. These drivers aren't too bad IMO

11.7 No CAP's


11.4 preview CAP's


----------



## Santana-dk

11.7 you say hhhhmmm. gonna give it a try! thxs for the heads up:typer:


----------



## 0razor1

11.7 :/ I just got me hands on ay 11.6 . phlem!


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;14057051*
> Bench that *****!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing with 11.7 drivers. Check the result. These drivers aren't too bad IMO
> 
> 11.7 No CAP's
> 
> 
> 11.4 preview CAP's


Lookin' Good. I'll give it a try.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Bench that *****!









I was playing with 11.7 drivers. Check the result. These drivers aren't too bad IMO

11.7 No CAP's


11.4 preview CAP's



I will bench it tonight. Only thing is the 6970 will be on air for a while until I purchase the new components I want to change my loop. Ill be adding a second xpsc rx360 to accommodate the new card.

should be able to run some benches with both cards around the 980mhz core mark.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

can anyone help?


----------



## Santana-dk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Had the same issues and solved it by removing MSI Afterburner, Reset to Factory Default in CCC then removed 11.6 + CAP, reboot into safe mode (F8) Driver Sweeper, re-start and install 11.6, reboot, install CAP. It fixed the issues.

You can try that if it helps.


well, i've done exactly as described but in vain the com freezes up in the same fashion, just quicker. 10 mim. og singleplayer and around 5 in multiplayer. Even Iracing froze up on me in the middle og a race i was leading







.
So i did as described again and tested 11.7 in my com and it didn't like it; was geting like 50's-65's frames in BC2 with everything at max, something the 6990 normally did with 140 with the 11.5. DIRT3 didn't want to start at all, and Test drive unlimited 2 crashes and has some big black boxes instead of fx. asphalt. So back to the 11,5 i go








Ps thxs for the help mate !!


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Guys, this is a bit of topic.. where do I upload my system? (Pictures) So you guys can see my new build. :'D


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


Guys, this is a bit of topic.. where do I upload my system? (Pictures) So you guys can see my new build. :'D


In your post, hit the manage attachments, or while editing a post, hit advanced then attachments.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM*


Guys, this is a bit of topic.. where do I upload my system? (Pictures) So you guys can see my new build. :'D


Use photobucket or imageshack and upload with the "insert image" option.


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Here is my build:



























Let me know what you guys think







Gotta love the 6990 <33


----------



## derickwm

Random question. I have a DD6990 waterblock installed and I'm curious if having the stock backplate on is completely necessary or not. It sticks out like half an inch past the actual card and is really annoying. Doesn't let the res fit just right. If I take it off will it affect temps much?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;14066471*
> Random question. I have a DD6990 waterblock installed and I'm curious if having the stock backplate on is completely necessary or not. It sticks out like half an inch past the actual card and is really annoying. Doesn't let the res fit just right. If I take it off will it affect temps much?


Yes, It cools the ram chips on the back of the card


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;14066471*
> Random question. I have a DD6990 waterblock installed and I'm curious if having the stock backplate on is completely necessary or not. It sticks out like half an inch past the actual card and is really annoying. Doesn't let the res fit just right. If I take it off will it affect temps much?


It cooles the RAM chip's on the back. Im not sure if you could cut it tho. I wouldn't.
I had a issue with the length, my watertank got a bit tiny space.


----------



## ezveedub

EK backplate solves that. My cards are shorter than stock and now have PCB passive cooling at the VRM locations on the rear side now.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14066519*
> Yes, It cools the ram chips on the back of the card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATROXiUM;14066588*
> It cooles the RAM chip's on the back. Im not sure if you could cut it tho. I wouldn't.
> I had a issue with the length, my watertank got a bit tiny space.


-_- not sure why I asked I remember seeing the thermal pads on the RAM chips now. Lolz. Thanks though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14066619*
> EK backplate solves that. My cards are shorter than stock and now have PCB passive cooling at the VRM locations on the rear side now.


May have to pick one up in the near future.


----------



## Tokkan

So im gonna purchase a 6990 and im having a doubt.
Which one should i get? Asus? Sapphire? XFX? Gigabyte?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


So im gonna purchase a 6990 and im having a doubt.
Which one should i get? Asus? Sapphire? XFX? Gigabyte?


The one that offers you the best warranty and/or allows you to add a waterblock if needed and not void the warranty. All the 6990s thus far are reference design at this point.


----------



## jonnyquest

I would go with XFX I just did a RMA with them their sending me a new one. They have excellent customer service.
I installed a water block and it is covered, they even offer to install it for you.


----------



## MACH1NE

Why the rma what was wrong with your card?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Santana-dk*


well, i've done exactly as described but in vain the com freezes up in the same fashion, just quicker. 10 mim. og singleplayer and around 5 in multiplayer. Even Iracing froze up on me in the middle og a race i was leading







.
So i did as described again and tested 11.7 in my com and it didn't like it; was geting like 50's-65's frames in BC2 with everything at max, something the 6990 normally did with 140 with the 11.5. DIRT3 didn't want to start at all, and Test drive unlimited 2 crashes and has some big black boxes instead of fx. asphalt. So back to the 11,5 i go








Ps thxs for the help mate !!


You mentioned 11.5 did similar slowing frame rates and freeze? Any error codes after crashes? If all driver versions (11.5, 11.6 & 11.7) freeze the PC, would take a look at the temps, CPU, GPU, Mainboard etc. Is your overclock stable? CPU, Memory and GPUs? Full specs of what you are running in the box will help, else just wild guesses.

Do you have MSI AB running in the background or use it to OC GPUs?

Edit; any chance CAP wasn't installed?


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*


Why the rma what was wrong with your card?


Everything was really good for the first month then I started getting artifacts and BSOD's while playing games then I got it every time I started windows so I had to RMA it.


----------



## Khalam

I had to rma 2 6990s from XFX but that was my own fault







putting 1100 on the cores on air







any way im using xfx as well and they seem to be better ocers







I started with an asus 6990, then got a second 6990 this time from xfx, then sold the asus one and got another xfx







asus wouldnt go over 940 at stock volts, where the xfx ones do 980 np


----------



## 0razor1

HAHAH ^^^^ :_ )
air..







1100 core =.-


----------



## MACH1NE

What did you have the fanspeed set at for 1100 core


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14076069*
> I had to rma 2 6990s from XFX but that was my own fault putting 1100 on the cores on air any way im using xfx as well and they seem to be better ocers I started with an asus 6990, then got a second 6990 this time from xfx, then sold the asus one and got another xfx asus wouldnt go over 940 at stock volts, where the xfx ones do 980 np


1100 on air! LOL!! what was the temps then? :'D


----------



## firstchoicett

Anyone have some beachmarks scores with 6990 in quadfire thanks?


----------



## trippinonprozac

hey guys.

I have now installed my HIS 6970 to go along with my HIS 6990 but I am getting BSOD 0x0000003b every time I launch a 3d application. I thought this might be to do with the differing clocks of the cards but even after syncing them in afterburner I get it.

Anyone running tri-fire want to chime in and give me an idea of how you set your cards up?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

hey man, i have same setup.

my rams at stock though! evne though its rated at 2133 i have at 1600mhz! - 99% of blue screens can be fixed by modifying RAM ive found, even when the code means something entirely different, just cause the code tells u ***** up doesnt mean that it was the original cause! i used to get non stop blue screens 0x00!, 0x00!A, 0x))116... downclocked to 1600mhz havent had one blue screen since.

so fiddle with ur ram, swap change downclcok and see if that fixes

if not

uninstall drivers, run driver sweeper, reinstall lateslt cataly 11.6

if not

reformat windows

if not then last option

RMA ur cards

good luck


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14078441*
> hey guys.
> 
> I have now installed my HIS 6970 to go along with my HIS 6990 but I am getting BSOD 0x0000003b every time I launch a 3d application. I thought this might be to do with the differing clocks of the cards but even after syncing them in afterburner I get it.
> 
> Anyone running tri-fire want to chime in and give me an idea of how you set your cards up?


I just installed the card, And installed the crossfire bridge







Havent had any problems. Try a different crossfire bridge if you have one.


----------



## trippinonprozac

I have the modified 1.25v bios on my 6990... will that effect the setup?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14078566*
> I have the modified 1.25v bios on my 6990... will that effect the setup?


Could be hardware, unstable overclock, software conflicts etc.

6990 and 6970 can work at their own respective frequencies and voltages.

Try uninstal CCC and MSI AB (when prompted to keep your setting, select 'no'). Boot into safe mode, Driver Sweeper, re-boot, install CCC (with both 6990 and 6970 plug in), re-boot, install CAP. This is the easiest way.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14078566*
> I have the modified 1.25v bios on my 6990... will that effect the setup?


u have oc ram, downclock and tell me if it doesnt fix your problem.


----------



## trippinonprozac

System memory is now running at rated specs. Reinstalling drivers now. I have also flashed 6990 bios to default.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Ok I have got it working if I put the 6990 on the 830mhz bios. Can't you use the 880 1.175v bios?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14079246*
> Ok I have got it working if I put the 6990 on the 830mhz bios. Can't you use the 880 1.175v bios?


Yes sure why not as long as your warranty covers that or just use small pin to push the switch to BIOS 1.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14079246*
> Ok I have got it working if I put the 6990 on the 830mhz bios. Can't you use the 880 1.175v bios?


of course u can, so it was most likely RAM related. Mobos these days cant really handle 2133 even though its rated to.


----------



## Khalam

i was getting 95-97C with the cores set to 1100 thats with ambient of 7-9C


----------



## trippinonprozac

I think I may of somehow flashed the wrong custom bios to the 6990 a couple of weeks ago. I just noticed that I got a primary bios and a slave bios from levesque. I only flashed one of the two. I will try to get my hands on the standard bios and re-flash.


----------



## Khalam

lads ive just noticed that I get terrible screen tearing on my tv... when im using my monitor its fine (dvi to minidisplay port) but when I use my hdmi to dvi cable to connect the tv to the to the dvi port on the card I get massive screen tearing


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


lads ive just noticed that I get terrible screen tearing on my tv... when im using my monitor its fine (dvi to minidisplay port) but when I use my hdmi to dvi cable to connect the tv to the to the dvi port on the card I get massive screen tearing










That doesnt sound right, maybe a bad cable?


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Guys, have a little update. Im getting 3x 24" 1080p screens for my 6990! It's gonna be Legen..wait for it.. DARY! Awwwyeahha :'D
Any games I should get for eyefinity?


----------



## Levesque

trippinonprozac . BTW, since I'm a pharmacist, I really like your pseudo.









Told you to read the instructions carefully before doing it.







You need to flash both the Master and Slave chips on your 6990. REALLY IMPORTANT.

Remove the 6970 physically form your computer. Do Atiflash -i. 0 = Master and 1 = Slave. So do, in that order, one after the other:

1) atiflash -p 0 6990M.bin -f ... wait for it to complete then
2) atiflash -p 1 6990S.bin -f

Also, your problem is simple. When you go in 3D mode, your 6990 goes to 1.25v while the 6970 goes to 1.175v = crash. You need to input the same voltage on your 3 cores for 3D.

So you also need to flash your 6970 BIOS, or put the original BIOS back on the 6990. Your choice. I can send you the corresponding 6970 OC BIOS if you want to. And READ the INSTRUCTIONS!









http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/968...l#post13034600


----------



## Ken1649

Should be easier without having to remove 6970 if he is on water









atiflash -i

0 xxxx.xxx > 6990 master
1 xxxx.xxx > 6990 slave
2 xxxx.xxx > 6970


----------



## trippinonprozac

hey guys,

it looks like I bricked the 6970 unfortunately. If I use the 6970 as the primary card, it will boot into safe mode fine but all the post text is missing random letters and a bit corrupted. Windows safemode displays fine, however when I install the ATI drivers I get a BSOD 0x0000003d ATIKDMAG.SYS as soon as the windows splash screen should display. When running the 6990 as the primary card I used GPUZ to inspect the 6970. It was showing weird temps and clocks so I am guessing its dead... I still havent been able to get atiflash to work as my bootable USB key simply doesnt boot on my system









I followed all the tutorials on creating one but I just cant get the thing to boot







Could I use something like the ultimate boot cd to get into a dos prompt?


----------



## tsm106

You flashed your 6970? Is it a proper reference card, revision 1?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14088998*
> hey guys,
> 
> it looks like I bricked the 6970 unfortunately. If I use the 6970 as the primary card, it will boot into safe mode fine but all the post text is missing random letters and a bit corrupted. Windows safemode displays fine, however when I install the ATI drivers I get a BSOD 0x0000003d ATIKDMAG.SYS as soon as the windows splash screen should display. When running the 6990 as the primary card I used GPUZ to inspect the 6970. It was showing weird temps and clocks so I am guessing its dead... I still havent been able to get atiflash to work as my bootable USB key simply doesnt boot on my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed all the tutorials on creating one but I just cant get the thing to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use something like the ultimate boot cd to get into a dos prompt?


Flip the Backup BIOS on the 6970. You won't be able to brick that card









If you are running MSI Afterburner, un-install it for the time being. It will create more problems to debug the issues if you are not really familiar with MSI AB and what it does.

After you boot into Windows either in Safe Mode or Normal, Reset to Factory Default in CATALYST CONTROL CENTER the R-Start.


----------



## trippinonprozac

ItS a rev 2 guys :-( no bios switch. Any other ideas? The card does still kind of work so maybe it is able to be recovered?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14089276*
> ItS a rev 2 guys :-( no bios switch. Any other ideas? The card does still kind of work so maybe it is able to be recovered?


I was hoping my hunch was wrong...

You're gonna have to boot off another card and force a flash onto the 6970.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14089276*
> ItS a rev 2 guys :-( no bios switch. Any other ideas? The card does still kind of work so maybe it is able to be recovered?


Don't worry about it. Just put the 6970 as seconday then flash to the original BIOS.

Boot into DOS (Google is the best answer) from USB Stick with ATIFLASH.* in the disk. Then type atiflash -i

You should see:

0 xxxxx.xxx 6990 Master Bios
1 xxxxx.xxx 6990 Slave Bios
2 xxxxx.xxx 6970 Bios

If you want to flash 6970 BIOS, should select 2; atiflash -p 2 xxxxx.xxx


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;14089318*
> I was hoping my hunch was wrong...
> 
> You're gonna have to boot off another card and force a flash onto the 6970.


Using atiwinflash? I have tried but the status bar comes up moves along then disappears. Doesn't appear to work??


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14089360*
> Using atiwinflash? I have tried but the status bar comes up moves along then disappears. Doesn't appear to work??


Do the dos method. I hope you have some other card than a 6990 to host the the 6970 with, because you don't want to force a flash onto the wrong card.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2134576&postcount=19

Dude, you don't have to boot off a usb stick. Run cmd prompt as admin.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;14089378*
> Do the dos method. I hope you have some other card than a 6990 to host the the 6970 with, because you don't want to force a flash onto the wrong card.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2134576&postcount=19
> 
> Dude, you don't have to boot off a usb stick. Run cmd prompt as admin.


I don't have another card but I know the adaptor number so I am sure I am flashing the correct card. I did try flash using cmd as admin with -f -p but I am not sure it completes?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14089360*
> Using atiwinflash? I have tried but the status bar comes up moves along then disappears. Doesn't appear to work??


Atiwinflash is not recommended. Use atiflash. Google 'creating bootable USB pen drive'. After creating bootable drive, copy or extracted 'atiflash' into it. Then copy the BIOS you need into the drive.

Example naming the BIOS for easy reference:

0 6990M.rom is Master Bios for 6990
1 6990S.rom is Slave Bios for 6990
2 6790.rom is Bios for 6970

You can either save it as *****.rom or *****.bin doesn't matter, atiflash can read it.

Flashing 6970; type 'atiflash -p 2 6970.rom'

If that doesn't work, need to force it; type 'atiflash -p 2 6970.rom -f'

Should be easy, just take the time


----------



## trippinonprozac

Cheers Ken. I just can't get atiflash to work on bootable. Can you create a bootable atiflash cd? I have Nero so that could be an option.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14089471*
> Cheers Ken. I just can't get atiflash to work on bootable. Can you create a bootable atiflash cd? I have Nero so that could be an option.


Same thing. You still need the DOS bootable file to create the CD. Just take your time to google. I wouldn't recommend flashing BIOS from Windows application such as atiwinflash. 1 out 100 you will get into trouble.

edit: i have all the files but it is in the PC I just dismantled to put the videoblocks on otherwise could send it to you. Or you can email me . I will see if I have it in other PCs.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Just emailed you Ken.


----------



## tsm106

If flashing in windows is no go then you've more or less bricked the card, so here's the blind flash guide.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14089761*
> Just emailed you Ken.


Please check your mail. If the atiflash in the mail not the lates. Just dowbload the latest then copy or extract to the bootable pen drive.

Edit: Worth take a look how to create bootable drive and all the download links *HERE*

Edit 1: Just emailed you all the files needed exclude the BIOSes.

Edit 2: Forgot to mention you don't need other cards. If the AUSUM on 6990 is borked, flip to BIOS 2 then you are good to go.


----------



## Levesque

I keep an old AMD 4850 and an Nvidia 8800 Ultra for those times when I screw-up with a flash. I just pop in the 4850 for AMD or 8800 for nvidia, put the bricked card in the second slot... flash. Problem gone.









Never flash from Windows. Always from pure DOS mode.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I keep an old AMD 4850 and an Nvidia 8800 Ultra for those times when I screw-up with a flash. I just pop in the 4850 for AMD or 8800 for nvidia, put the bricked card in the second slot... flash. Problem gone.









Never flash from Windows. Always from pure DOS mode.












Me too, brother. Have a perpetual USB-based flash drive (2 GB) with a variety of Cayman\\Antilles BIOS images, my old 5900/5800 series BIOS images, ATIFlash, backed-up BIOSes for all the above, my Gigabyte "flashspi" DOS program & of course all residing alongside a bootable WIN95 DOS portal. I've used a 4870, 4350 (i think; pathetic little thing) & a 34xx for fixing flashes. Good times.


----------



## 0razor1

LOl^ nice though!

GOOD NEWS! I stand corrected - the 6950 , even a JUNE production unit, the MSI Twin Frozr 3 DOES Unlock! what bliss!! 
So did a bit of math -- a 950 core OC w/ 1408 shaders - 875.5 MHz OC w/ 1536 shaders







And my OC with the extra shaders is currently @ 910core , 1500Mem !! Well, contemplating going above that , cause Occt is giving me serious issues-- power draw (83C on full fan , ambients 26) and else furmark and Kombustor et all are all good , can't believe the 1500+ on the mem, using VMT to stress it right now - 4 instances !

6990 owners, what are your freqs for both mem and core ?? 
Isn't 1500 the spec for both 6970 and 6990 cards ?? are the vram chips used on the 6970 and 6990 the same ??


----------



## burningrave101

What kind of temps are you guys seeing between the two different GPU cores? I just installed two XFX 6990's and the one in the lower slot of the motherboard has one core running around 2-3C hotter than the other but the 6990 in the top slot has one of the GPU's running 6-7C hotter idle. Is that much temperature variance between the two cores normal?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


i was getting 95-97C with the cores set to 1100







thats with ambient of 7-9C


How long did it take to kill the cards at those temps?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


What kind of temps are you guys seeing between the two different GPU cores? I just installed two XFX 6990's and the one in the lower slot of the motherboard has one core running around 2-3C hotter than the other but the 6990 in the top slot has one of the GPU's running 6-7C hotter idle. Is that much temperature variance between the two cores normal?


Yes, that is normal. It you are running more than one screen, the main GPU will run hotter due to the hihger core frequency and memory clock to maintain stability.

If you are monitoring the temps in MSI AB:
Temp 1 Second 6990 Slave GPU
Temp 2 First 6990 Slave GPU
Temp 3 Second 6990 Master GPU
Temp 4 First 6990 Master GPU

Need times to get use to it. Or Just open up four GPU-Z screens for each GPU.


----------



## tsm106

7-9c ambient, does he live in an igloo?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


7-9c ambient, does he live in an igloo?


He is in UK maybe Northern hemp, Artic Circle.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


How long did it take to kill the cards at those temps?

Yes, that is normal. It you are running more than one screen, the main GPU will run hotter due to the hihger core frequency and memory clock to maintain stability.

If you are monitoring the temps in MSI AB:
Temp 1 Second 6990 Slave GPU
Temp 2 First 6990 Slave GPU
Temp 3 Second 6990 Master GPU
Temp 4 First 6990 Master GPU

Need times to get use to it. Or Just open up four GPU-Z screens for each GPU.


I just swapped the 6990's so that the one that had the hotter core was on the bottom and would be the slave GPU but it didn't seem to affect the temps. in GPU-Z my current idle temps for all 4 cores on the two 6990's is 41C, 42C, 48C, 40C. So it seems no matter what that one core is running hotter.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


I just swapped the 6990's so that the one that had the hotter core was on the bottom and would be the slave GPU but it didn't seem to affect the temps. in GPU-Z my current idle temps for all 4 cores on the two 6990's is 41C, 42C, 48C, 40C. So it seems no matter what that one core is running hotter.


Could be a bad core, bad TIM(It always is bad, always replace it), or just a bad heat sink.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


I just swapped the 6990's so that the one that had the hotter core was on the bottom and would be the slave GPU but it didn't seem to affect the temps. in GPU-Z my current idle temps for all 4 cores on the two 6990's is 41C, 42C, 48C, 40C. So it seems no matter what that one core is running hotter.


Compare temps when all GPUs are pegged, say playing a game for 30 mins.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


I just swapped the 6990's so that the one that had the hotter core was on the bottom and would be the slave GPU but it didn't seem to affect the temps. in GPU-Z my current idle temps for all 4 cores on the two 6990's is 41C, 42C, 48C, 40C. So it seems no matter what that one core is running hotter.


Which one is running the displays?


----------



## 0razor1

Cant u have diff cards run diff monitors together ?


----------



## Ken1649

Yes, but only in extended mode and no CrossFire or Eyefinity. Can even run AMD and nVidia together each with its own monitor in extended mode.


----------



## trippinonprozac

well guys, I got the flash drive to work but I am still not able to flash on a standard bios from DOS. I have tried everything! I get error 0fl01 - ROM not erased.

No matter what I do and what command switches I use, I cant erase the rom on the 6970. I have unlocked the rom before flashing, using -unlockrom and then flashed with -p -f and always get that error.

I tried 4 different bioses too. Looks like I will try to RMA with vendor. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Yes, but only in extended mode and no CrossFire or Eyefinity. Can even run AMD and nVidia together each with its own monitor in extended mode.


Thanks!!









Never knew-- so a 7800gtx and a 6950 can happen "?? wld be awesum!







, though counterproductive


----------



## Khalam

around 3h of benching Ken







and they didnt really die, just started throwing a million little fibber's (artifacts







around even on stock volts and clocks


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

If I ever had the guts to go water I would purchase myself one of these. Little beast is too loud for me.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14095103*
> well guys, I got the flash drive to work but I am still not able to flash on a standard bios from DOS. I have tried everything! I get error 0fl01 - ROM not erased.
> 
> No matter what I do and what command switches I use, I cant erase the rom on the 6970. I have unlocked the rom before flashing, using -unlockrom and then flashed with -p -f and always get that error.
> 
> I tried 4 different bioses too. Looks like I will try to RMA with vendor. Anyone have any other ideas?


Before you RMA, could you do one last thing check if the 'atiflash' sent to you was the last version and you flashed the stock BIOS of that card? Think you need the latest 'atiflash' to be able to work with non reference 6970.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0razor1;14095536*
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew-- so a 7800gtx and a 6950 can happen "?? wld be awesum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , though counterproductive


That will work on Win XP and Win 7 platforms that support multi GPUs. There will be occasion you will need it such as to a flash borked AMD card and only have the nVidia around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14096062*
> around 3h of benching Ken and they didnt really die, just started throwing a million little fibber's (artifacts around even on stock volts and clocks


Curious what benchs you ran and the scores you got with those die hard settings on air


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14096693*
> Before you RMA, could you do one last thing check if the 'atiflash' sent to you was the last version and you flashed the stock BIOS of that card? Think you need the latest 'atiflash' to be able to work with non reference 6970.
> 
> That will work on Win XP and Win 7 platforms that support multi GPUs. There will be occasion you will need it such as to a flash borked AMD card and only have the nVidia around.
> 
> Curious what benchs you ran and the scores you got with those die hard settings on air


I downloaded my own copy so I am assuming I used the latest version.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14096756*
> I downloaded my own copy so I am assuming I used the latest version.


Don't have first hand experience flashing non ref 6970, let's see if others can help....

Edit: I google and found *THIS* and *THIS*

Edit 1: and found *THIS*. It seems that for non ref 6970 you need to jumper the Vcc and the EEPROM enough voltage for it to flash.


----------



## Khalam

i got the current highest 2x 6990 score on hwbot for 3dmark 2011 and actually the highest ati based 3dmark 2011 score on hwbot

http://hwbot.org/submission/2174613_khalam_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_6990_19177_marks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14096858*
> i got the current highest 2x 6990 score on hwbot for 3dmark 2011 and actually the highest ati based 3dmark 2011 score on hwbot
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2174613_khalam_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_6990_19177_marks


Wow, imagine what you could do with it on water or going sub-zero.


----------



## 0razor1

look at that 5.5 ghz cpu of urs!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Managed to bring the 6970 back from the dead using a hard mod to disable the ROM write protection.

Check this out - http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=927939&page=15

Amazingly it worked first time and I now have a modded bios on the card.

Absolutely stoked as I had pretty much no hope and thought it was a lost cause!


----------



## trippinonprozac

oh and here is a sneak peak of the performance.

This is with no tweaking, just stock 880mhz


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14100522*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Managed to bring the 6970 back from the dead using a hard mod to disable the ROM write protection.
> 
> Check this out - http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=927939&page=15
> 
> Amazingly it worked first time and I now have a modded bios on the card.
> 
> Absolutely stoked as I had pretty much no hope and thought it was a lost cause!


Behold the chewing gum mod for those non-flashable 6950 and 6970!!!!









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=13337894&postcount=220

Man, I like that guy! Balls of steel.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14100522*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Managed to bring the 6970 back from the dead using a hard mod to disable the ROM write protection.
> 
> Check this out - http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=927939&page=15
> 
> Amazingly it worked first time and I now have a modded bios on the card.
> 
> Absolutely stoked as I had pretty much no hope and thought it was a lost cause!


All 6950s and 6970s having same EPROM chips? This is new to me. Did the hard mod once on non reference 5870s to increase the voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14100535*
> oh and here is a sneak peak of the performance.
> 
> This is with no tweaking, just stock 880mhz


Impressive! What are the settings on 6990? I got 42,000 for the graphics with 2 6990s @880/1250 1.175v PowerTune 0%


----------



## burningrave101

Okay I've run into another problem now guys when trying to test for temps under heavy load. When I'm not gaming I'm going to be mining with my 6990's and so I fired up four instances of GUIMiner and when I start the fourth core I get an instant reboot.

At first when I was running at stock 830/1250 speeds I ran into this issue and thought that I had solved it by plugging in the 2 4-pin molex connectors on my Rampage III Extreme which supply additional power to the PCI-E slots but now after flipping the bios switch on both 6990's so that they're running at 880/1250 i'm back to the same problem when I put all the cores under full load.

And I have an Enermax Evo Galaxy 1250w so I'm having trouble understanding why I wouldn't have enough power for just these two 6990's even without the use of the 4 pin molex connectors on the motherboard. So I don't know if the PSU is faulty or if I'm hitting some sort of overload on the 12v rails since the PSU has 6 split 12v rails at 30A each instead of one single rail.

Any ideas? XFX and Enermax tech support are both closed today thanks to July 4th.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14101877*
> Okay I've run into another problem now guys when trying to test for temps under heavy load. When I'm not gaming I'm going to be mining with my 6990's and so I fired up four instances of GUIMiner and when I start the fourth core I get an instant reboot.
> 
> At first when I was running at stock 830/1250 speeds I ran into this issue and thought that I had solved it by plugging in the 2 4-pin molex connectors on my Rampage III Extreme which supply additional power to the PCI-E slots but now after flipping the bios switch on both 6990's so that they're running at 880/1250 i'm back to the same problem when I put all the cores under full load.
> 
> And I have an Enermax Evo Galaxy 1250w so I'm having trouble understanding why I wouldn't have enough power for just these two 6990's even without the use of the 4 pin molex connectors on the motherboard. So I don't know if the PSU is faulty or if I'm hitting some sort of overload on the 12v rails since the PSU has 6 split 12v rails at 30A each instead of one single rail.
> 
> Any ideas? XFX and Enermax tech support are both closed today thanks to July 4th.


Whenever you flip the switch, it is best to 'Restore Factory Default' in CCC drop down menu. Do the same for MSI AB 'Reset'. Re-start the PC, should be ok. Was having similar issues with MSI AB running in the background, because it will re-apply the same settings after you flip the BIOS switch.

Edit: Enermax 1,250w has four +12v rails each 30A = 360w. If it is the power issue, you can try supplying the 6990 from 2 different rails 30A+30A = 60A 720w


----------



## Khalam

that run was done on lower clocks then I can do now, but im getting the stupid quadfire bug now system info doesnt recognize my Xfire correctly and my combined score is very low if I disable it all is normal but then the score isnt valid for submiting Ive looked every where but cant find a workaround, ive tried futurmark already but they just keep saying its ATIs driver problem


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burningrave101;14101877*
> ...
> And I have an Enermax Evo Galaxy 1250w so I'm having trouble understanding why I wouldn't have enough power for just these two 6990's even without the use of the 4 pin molex connectors on the motherboard. So I don't know if the PSU is faulty or if I'm hitting some sort of overload on the 12v rails since the PSU has 6 split 12v rails at 30A each instead of one single rail.
> 
> Any ideas? XFX and Enermax tech support are both closed today thanks to July 4th.


I have enermax revolution 1250w, so what i ll say will be based on my hardware....

Check the psu manual thoroughly! and make sure that you have distributed the power lines equally. Some rails are sharing loads, so try to distribute the load equally to your cards from max possible different-non shared rails!


----------



## Ken1649

To be more precise, Enermax 1,250w:

Native cables:
12V1 Dedicated to ATX 24 Pin Motherboard
12V2 Dedicated to CPU
12v3 Dedicated to 2 x 6+2P (8 Pin)

Modular cables:
12V4 2 x 6+2P (8 Pin) shared 4 Pin Molex + SATA
12v5 Dedicated to 2 x 6+2P (8 Pin)
12V6 2 x 6+2P (8 Pin) shared 4Pin Molex + SATA

In total you have 4 +12V rails @30A you can distribute to 2 6990s (12V3, 12V4, 12V5 & 12V6). But only 2 dedicated rails for 4 x 8 Pin (12V3 & 12V5).

You can either connect 12V3 and 12V5 to each 6990 respectively if you don't know the load on the other rails, or share the rails with other peripherals as long as still providing enough current to 6990s. The OCP for each +12v rails is 45A = 540W.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14100522*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Managed to bring the 6970 back from the dead using a hard mod to disable the ROM write protection.
> 
> Check this out - http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=927939&page=15
> 
> Amazingly it worked first time and I now have a modded bios on the card.
> 
> Absolutely stoked as I had pretty much no hope and thought it was a lost cause!


Bro thats awesome! I bet you were a bit worried for a while there! haha


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14100580*
> Behold the chewing gum mod for those non-flashable 6950 and 6970!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=13337894&postcount=220
> 
> Man, I like that guy! Balls of steel.


I have to say that when I was doing it I wasnt giving it much chance of success. For starters my PCB was totally different AGAIN to the one he has in his tutorial.

It would appear that I have 2 bioses but no bios switch?? I picked one and I guess it must of been the correct one. It took a lot of fiddling making such a small wire strand to loop under the bios feet pins.

All in all it was well and truly worth while however as I now have a working 6970 again. Downside is I found out I flashed a rev 1 bios on and it looks as though I am going to have to do it again!!! DOH


----------



## Khalam

lads any one running 2x6990 having the same problem with 3dmark 2011? or is it just me?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14105947*
> lads any one running 2x6990 having the same problem with 3dmark 2011? or is it just me?


What issue? Where it seems like your score barely increases, but if you un-check "system info", your score goes up? That's happened to me since day one.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14106172*
> What issue? Where it seems like your score barely increases, but if you un-check "system info", your score goes up? That's happened to me since day one.


how do you "uncheck" system info?


----------



## Khalam

if you have the pro version of 3dmark 2011 go into help tab

sometimes it works fine, like today out of nowhere I got the correct score.... I run it again and back to normal


----------



## Levesque

3D Mark 11 is totally ****ed-up with latest SysInfo update. I get crazy low score now too. I was getting 24K in GPU score, now I get 14K.







While all my other benchmarks are improving with early 11.7...

Nvidia must be sending alot of $$$ in the devs direction.







Hate that stupid Nvidia marketing strategy.


----------



## 0razor1

lulz^
Btw, what's the best stress tester that'll crash or beep or SHOW on the first signs of memory corruption?
Occt is ruining the day ever since I unlocked my 6950 and anything over 910C gets artifacts ! Tried mem video stress test , and video stability test : / all seem whacky.
ATT seems too mild :/
Again , ANY WAY I CAN SIMPLY TURN OFF POWER TUNE ?? I HAVE 6+2 power phases on my TF 3 and I REALLY DON't WANT POWER TUNE   IT's HORRID!

BTW , any point in increasing the the card's VRAM over 1500MHz ? I found 1510 stable , didnt even go for higher , and simply set my VRAM @ 1500MHz, I really don't think these cards are bandwidth starved ?? :/

INPUTS ??


----------



## 0razor1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14110681*
> 3D Mark 11 is totally ****ed-up with latest SysInfo update. I get crazy low score now too. I was getting 24K in GPU score, now I get 14K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While all my other benchmarks are improving with early 11.7...
> 
> Nvidia must be sending alot of $$$ in the devs direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate that stupid Nvidia marketing strategy.


You've got to love nvidia for what they do for their consumer base ! It's really not their fault that AMD 's so sucky on old driver release and new drivers :/ only the drivers in b.w seem right ATM !









I have the 1,02 update .. using the hacked ver simply for the unlimited loops !
That's all!
A small workaround.. saves me the hassle of running BENCHMARK again , and again , and again, again , again , and again..
So...


----------



## Lune

Add me to the list, will post a picture soon need a waterblock first and the card to arrive lolz.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14110858*
> Add me to the list, will post a picture soon need a waterblock first and the card to arrive lolz.


Welcome to the club, Lune.


----------



## jonnyquest

Damn Nexus6 nice OC, I see you finally OCed your 980x with your new WC set-up.
What kind of temps do you get?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;14115018*
> Damn Nexus6 nice OC, I see you finally OCed your 980x with your new WC set-up.
> What kind of temps do you get?


Temps never go above 75c
I love the AC Cuplex Kryos HF.
It was just a pain to install.
Shipping from Aquatuning.Us is damn fast. Germany to my doorstep in 2 days.


----------



## jonnyquest

I think I'll just stay where I am with my clocks. That voltage is a little uncomfortable for me, I'll probably will get around 80c if I attempted that since you got better WC gear then me.
I'll probably just play around with it and see if I can 4.6Ghz with 1.35v I'm at 1.333v at 4.5Ghz so if I'm lucky I'll be stable at those settings.


----------



## Nexus6

If I go any lower on the vcore, I bsod. The error has something to do with my RAM. I haven't touch any of the RAM settings. I know I can go lower on the vcore once RAM settings is fine tuned.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;14115414*
> I think I'll just stay where I am with my clocks. That voltage is a little uncomfortable for me, I'll probably will get around 80c if I attempted that since you got better WC gear then me.
> I'll probably just play around with it and see if I can 4.6Ghz with 1.35v I'm at 1.333v at 4.5Ghz so if I'm lucky I'll be stable at those settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;14115504*
> If I go any lower on the vcore, I bsod. The error has something to do with my RAM. I haven't touch any of the RAM settings. I know I can go lower on the vcore once RAM settings is fine tuned.


I see you have 12GB of RAM. You will get better temp, lower voltage and higher OC with 6GB (3 DIMMs). I get 4.8 Ghz at 1.41v with the 980x temp max 70-75c RAM at 2,133 Mhz 7-8-7-21 CR1, QPI/Dram 1.4v and RAM voltage 1.615v.


----------



## jonnyquest

Yea to be honest it would have been a smarter choice to get 8GB of some high quality corsair RAM.
I thought G.Skill was the best but after I bought it, I found out that it's IC sucks and it won't let me OC to 1600Mhz, I have it set to 1503Mhz if I change anything else I BSOD.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;14116705*
> Yea to be honest it would have been a smarter choice to get 8GB of some high quality corsair RAM.
> I thought G.Skill was the best but after I bought it, I found out that it's IC sucks and it won't let me OC to 1600Mhz, I have it set to 1503Mhz if I change anything else I BSOD.


I have few set of 2,000MHz 12GB (3 DIMMs) kits but it is useless on X58 to OC especially on the IMC. But with 6GB (3 DIMMs) is much better and easier to work with. I keep few set of this CMG6GX3M3A2000C8 with Elpida Hypers.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;14116705*
> Yea to be honest it would have been a smarter choice to get 8GB of some high quality corsair RAM.
> I thought G.Skill was the best but after I bought it, I found out that it's IC sucks and it won't let me OC to 1600Mhz, I have it set to 1503Mhz if I change anything else I BSOD.


How come you can't get 1600 out of the DDR? I had that same mobo and with my current one, they both ran 1600Mhz with 12Gbs. Overkill IMO though, since X58 runs it triple, not dual.


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14117032*
> How come you can't get 1600 out of the DDR? I had that same mobo and with my current one, they both ran 1600Mhz with 12Gbs. Overkill IMO though, since X58 runs it triple, not dual.


I don't know I guess I don't know how to. I get BSOD even if I use the MOBOs XMP and set it to 1600Mhz. maybe I have take my time to play around with the timings.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;14117105*
> I don't know I guess I don't know how to. I get BSOD even if I use the MOBOs XMP and set it to 1600Mhz. maybe I have take my time to play around with the timings.


Check the timings, because I know some boards used 1T instead of 2T when setting XMP, which will cause issues most of the time. Manually set the voltage to the required setting or slightly higher. You have to check the memory multiplier is correct with Uncore clock also. Some times it gets thrown off when you set your OC settings, but if you set the BCLK too high, you also have to watch and adjust the QPI also. This calculator helps with some of those numbers.

http://icrontic.com/files/apps/nehalem-calc/


----------



## jonnyquest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14117311*
> Check the timings, because I know some boards used 1T instead of 2T when setting XMP, which will cause issues most of the time. Manually set the voltage to the required setting or slightly higher. You have to check the memory multiplier is correct with Uncore clock also. Some times it gets thrown off when you set your OC settings, but if you set the BCLK too high, you also have to watch and adjust the QPI also. This calculator helps with some of those numbers.
> 
> http://icrontic.com/files/apps/nehalem-calc/


Thanks. I'll get right on it on Thursday when I finally get my 6990.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;14114478*
> Welcome to the club, Lune.


Thanks


----------



## Urkling

Greetings oh so revered 6990ers!

I have a dual 6990 rig planned which I plan to water cool.

However I do have some cooling/power questions. I've tried to skim through
this massive thread for an answer and checked various systems for concrete answers
but alas my eyelids fail me so Il jump on the question wagon.

I gave ordered an Obsidian 800D and get a 3x120 Rad on the top with push/pull and now looking for more ways to
squeeze in more Radiator space to be able to cool CPU and two 6990s.

I've already ordered most of the parts and got a Koolance RP-1000BK as a pump/reservoir, as well as a 3x120 rad, a CPU 370 and two ARR699s
What I am thinking could complete it for cooling is one 2x140 Rad and a single 140Rad. One for the front bottom with modding and one for the back fan space.
And get another RP-1000BK for symmetry for a second loop.

So the rig would be to have one loop with the CPU (2600k) and the 2x140 Rad with a RP-1000BK

And the other loop with the two 6990s with a 3x120 Rad and a 140 Rad with a second RP-1000BK.

Would it be adequite cooling and would the second pump handle two rads and video card blocks? I am aiming for ~5Ghz for CPU and upper 900 for GPUs

Also a side question, I've noticed alot of people using the Corsair AX 1200. Is it enough to power a rig with two 6990s?

Would be very grateful for advice, help or suggestions. But please consider I have ordered some stuff (most of it) and can't completly change the rig.

//Urkling


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urkling;14118300*
> Greetings oh so revered 6990ers!
> 
> I have a dual 6990 rig planned which I plan to water cool.
> 
> However I do have some cooling/power questions. I've tried to skim through
> this massive thread for an answer and checked various systems for concrete answers
> but alas my eyelids fail me so Il jump on the question wagon.
> 
> I gave ordered an Obsidian 800D and get a 3x120 Rad on the top with push/pull and now looking for more ways to
> squeeze in more Radiator space to be able to cool CPU and two 6990s.
> 
> I've already ordered most of the parts and got a Koolance RP-1000BK as a pump/reservoir, as well as a 3x120 rad, a CPU 370 and two ARR699s
> What I am thinking could complete it for cooling is one 2x140 Rad and a single 140Rad. One for the front bottom with modding and one for the back fan space.
> And get another RP-1000BK for symmetry for a second loop.
> 
> So the rig would be to have one loop with the CPU (2600k) and the 2x140 Rad with a RP-1000BK
> 
> And the other loop with the two 6990s with a 3x120 Rad and a 140 Rad with a second RP-1000BK.
> 
> Would it be adequite cooling and would the second pump handle two rads and video card blocks? I am aiming for ~5Ghz for CPU and upper 900 for GPUs
> 
> Also a side question, I've noticed alot of people using the Corsair AX 1200. Is it enough to power a rig with two 6990s?
> 
> Would be very grateful for advice, help or suggestions. But please consider I have ordered some stuff (most of it) and can't completly change the rig.
> 
> //Urkling


That Koolance pump setup has a good pump, but seems a bit out from what most use here, since the pump itself can be had for a lot less. Actually two pumps could be used with a top and reservoir for less, but with no other controller options of course. The AX-1200 PSU works also. On the 6990 waterblocks, I would connect them in parallel, not serial. You don't want to add heated coolant from one card to the next. As for the case, I can't comment on what setup to use, since I don't have one. I personally went with two RX360 rads in a Case Labs M8 case instead and it cools my CPU and both 6990s just fine. I'll be adding my motherboard water blocks to my loop soon also, but everything works fine for me in one single loop.


----------



## tsm106

A360mm rad, aka 3x120 is a waste of space in a 800D. Slap a 480mm in there! And, imo I'd put a 240mm in the bottom of the case as well.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urkling;14118300*
> Also a side question, I've noticed alot of people using the Corsair AX 1200. Is it enough to power a rig with two 6990s?


Yes, the AX1200 will power 2X6990 without any problems, since my AX1200 is powering all this: 6990+6970+6970 (Quad-Fire), i7 2600K at 5.1 24/7, 16Gb of RAM, 3 pumps MCP655, 3 SSD, 3 2TB HDD, 1 Blu-ray writer, and 19 fans Gentle Typhoon AP-15 120mm.

I can run LinX AVX + Furmark and the AX1200 is yawning at me.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urkling;14118300*
> Greetings oh so revered 6990ers!
> 
> I have a dual 6990 rig planned which I plan to water cool.
> 
> However I do have some cooling/power questions. I've tried to skim through
> this massive thread for an answer and checked various systems for concrete answers
> but alas my eyelids fail me so Il jump on the question wagon.
> 
> I gave ordered an Obsidian 800D and get a 3x120 Rad on the top with push/pull and now looking for more ways to
> squeeze in more Radiator space to be able to cool CPU and two 6990s.
> 
> I've already ordered most of the parts and got a Koolance RP-1000BK as a pump/reservoir, as well as a 3x120 rad, a CPU 370 and two ARR699s
> What I am thinking could complete it for cooling is one 2x140 Rad and a single 140Rad. One for the front bottom with modding and one for the back fan space.
> And get another RP-1000BK for symmetry for a second loop.
> 
> So the rig would be to have one loop with the CPU (2600k) and the 2x140 Rad with a RP-1000BK
> 
> And the other loop with the two 6990s with a 3x120 Rad and a 140 Rad with a second RP-1000BK.
> 
> Would it be adequite cooling and would the second pump handle two rads and video card blocks? I am aiming for ~5Ghz for CPU and upper 900 for GPUs
> 
> Also a side question, I've noticed alot of people using the Corsair AX 1200. Is it enough to power a rig with two 6990s?
> 
> Would be very grateful for advice, help or suggestions. But please consider I have ordered some stuff (most of it) and can't completly change the rig.
> 
> //Urkling


Since you plan to put one radiator outside back of the PC casing, better get a bigger rad. Will give more headroom temperature wise.

I also use CPU-370 + EK UD9 on one loop 4 x 120mm. The other loop for 2 VID-AR699s 3 x 120mm + 4 x 120mm. All radiators fitted with QDCs to easily take out or add in more radiators or pumps when it is needed.

Note:

Either you plan to run the VID-AR699s in serial or parallel, get 2 types of Koolance SLI connector i.e., adjustable 1 slot and 2 slot or 3 slot depending upon the motherboard PCIe spacing. I made the mistake once, measuring the distance between the PCIe slots without taking the thickness of the VID-AR699 into consideration.

I run it in parallel not due to the heat from the top card but to reduce the pressure from the pumps, though all with compression fittings. Didn't do it scientifically by calculating the head etc so wouldn't know which parts will most probably fail. Just put in what I have spares in stock.

Edit:

Just checked, I am also using the same RP-1000BK to run the 360mm + 480mm. It gets the job done nicely most of the times running at 50% of its rated on Auto. But went a little overboard with all fans using Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm 5,400 RPM. Have to slow it down to 1,800 - 3,000 RPM. At full speed it is comparable to 6990 stock cooler at 100%.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Urkling*


Greetings oh so revered 6990ers!

I have a dual 6990 rig planned which I plan to water cool.

However I do have some cooling/power questions. I've tried to skim through 
this massive thread for an answer and checked various systems for concrete answers 
but alas my eyelids fail me so Il jump on the question wagon.

I gave ordered an Obsidian 800D and get a 3x120 Rad on the top with push/pull and now looking for more ways to 
squeeze in more Radiator space to be able to cool CPU and two 6990s.

I've already ordered most of the parts and got a Koolance RP-1000BK as a pump/reservoir, as well as a 3x120 rad, a CPU 370 and two ARR699s
What I am thinking could complete it for cooling is one 2x140 Rad and a single 140Rad. One for the front bottom with modding and one for the back fan space.
And get another RP-1000BK for symmetry for a second loop.

So the rig would be to have one loop with the CPU (2600k) and the 2x140 Rad with a RP-1000BK

And the other loop with the two 6990s with a 3x120 Rad and a 140 Rad with a second RP-1000BK.

Would it be adequite cooling and would the second pump handle two rads and video card blocks? I am aiming for ~5Ghz for CPU and upper 900 for GPUs

Also a side question, I've noticed alot of people using the Corsair AX 1200. Is it enough to power a rig with two 6990s?

Would be very grateful for advice, help or suggestions. But please consider I have ordered some stuff (most of it) and can't completly change the rig.

//Urkling


Depending on where you live, it's summer time & you would be suited well to implement another radiator. I'm running a "480" & 2 "360" radiators at the moment. MCP-35X pump with a MPC-655 on the pump side. Everything is run in a serial loop; I prefer & believe them superior, as it ensures no wasted "radiator" potential.

Presume a "480" radiator maintains X amount of heat-dissipation capacity per "loop". For ease of use, let's say X=650 watts of removal. If you run a 6990 & a Sandy Bridge through the radiator @ 575 (arbitrary figure chosen) watts, then we have an effective sub-optimal performance from that radiator. There's no reason to run parallel, as the "extra" heat doesn't influence the successive GPU by more than a degree or two. It's quite well-documented, in fact, & I see it in practice every day; my primary GPUs on 6990 #1 idle at 43, 40 during the day (very, very high ambient) whilst #3 & #4 idle at 37, 39. Granted, thermal paste application can influence this figure, but I'm adept at building machines of this nature & can assure you the margin of error from such doesn't account for much.

However, if there is not enough radiator to clear out the excessive heat, it will be very problematic to have a straight serial loop. Radiators work to balance out & create an equilibrium of water temperature that nearest matches that of ambient. Maintaining multiple radiators succeeds in keeping the equilibrium of the entire loop down, regardless of successive high-wattage components being in direct association. I wouldn't take this to an extreme, though (say, CPU - GPU - GPU - RAD) as there'd be little room left for radiat or positioning anyway. But, and this is what I have, RES - PUMP -CPU - RAD - GPU - GPU - RAD - PUMP 2 - RAD, provides all the strategic thermal dissipation necessary for a very successful serial loop.


----------



## Levesque

Parallel vs serial is more of a watercooling ''myth'' then anything else. After 20-30 minutes, the waterloop will reach a state of equilibrium, and your water temp will be the same all across your loop. So it doesn't really matter. In the first 20-30 minutes, yes, it can make a difference. But if you are gaming for hours, it won't.









So do what's easier for you. I do serial because it's easier for tubing in my case. So do what's easiest for you.

GPUs are not like CPU. When overclocking a CPU to the limit, each 0.5 celsius is vital, but with a GPU, you can have a delta of 20 celsius without any problems.







GPU can tolerate much more heat without any problems.

Also, you have to consider that while rad surface is important, your ambiant temp, and your fans speed, is also really important for the performance of your loop.

For example, 3 fans turning at 1000 rpm on a triple 120 rad will not cool like the same 3 fans turning at 3000 rpm.









For a silent PC, you must have more rad surface with slow turning fans. I have 19 fans turning at 800 rpm. Whisper quiet... But probably that 9-10 fans turning at 2200-2500 rpm would give me the same results... but with headaches (for me...), since I don't like gaming with headphones. But for some people, a delta fan turning at 3000 rpm is ok because they game with headphones.









So it's a choice you have to make.

But for 2X 6990, 1 triple-120 rad with Gentle Typhoon at 1800 rpm would probably be enough.


----------



## Urkling

Thanks all for the replies, very helpful.








Got my pump/power issues solved!

The big issue is getting enough rad space to handle the needed heat dissapation without it being a worry. I would get nervous even in swedish summers.

Ideally Id like it to be mounted on/in the case for easier transportation if the time would come.

But it seems that except for the 360 Rad that fits on/under the top grill it's not possible to get additional without quite some modding. I've looked up the bottom front 240 rad mod and I am quite confident I can manage that. But havn't found any "guides" so to speak for a 480 on the top (which would be awesome to have) I am not too experienced with case modding to be sure of a nice result.

Is it possible to get two 360s on the top? One above and one under the grill and then somehow mount fans for a pull/push config through them both? Or would they simply help heating eachother?

Or is there some big fat 1080 that can reasonable easy be mounted on side of the 800D in a reasonably sturdy fashion?









Edit: And sound is not too much of a problem, although preferably bit less than the 6990 onboard fans  I plan on using gentle typhons anywhere it's possible to create/aid with airflow.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Urkling*


Thanks all for the replies, very helpful.








Got my pump/power issues solved!

The big issue is getting enough rad space to handle the needed heat dissapation without it being a worry. I would get nervous even in swedish summers.

Ideally Id like it to be mounted on/in the case for easier transportation if the time would come.

But it seems that except for the 360 Rad that fits on/under the top grill it's not possible to get additional without quite some modding. I've looked up the bottom front 240 rad mod and I am quite confident I can manage that. But havn't found any "guides" so to speak for a 480 on the top (which would be awesome to have) I am not too experienced with case modding to be sure of a nice result.

Is it possible to get two 360s on the top? One above and one under the grill and then somehow mount fans for a pull/push config through them both? Or would they simply help heating eachother?

Or is there some big fat 1080 that can reasonable easy be mounted on side of the 800D in a reasonably sturdy fashion?









Edit: And sound is not too much of a problem, although preferably bit less than the 6990 onboard fans  I plan on using gentle typhons anywhere it's possible to create/aid with airflow.


If you plan to add 1080 to the ordered parts, would be good idea to put it in an entirely separate enclosure with Quick Disconnect No Spill for easier moving and no more case modding to worry about


----------



## Urkling

Aye Ken, seems like a nice way to go.

Think the RP-1000BK has enough pressure to take it all the way through say an 1080?

Edit: More specificly the Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black, suspect I need a second pump for that.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urkling;14128358*
> Aye Ken, seems like a nice way to go.
> 
> Think the RP-1000BK has enough pressure to take it all the way through say an 1080?
> 
> Edit: More specificly the Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black, suspect I need a second pump for that.


It has enough capacity as long as you don't put the MO-RA3 (I prefer the 120mm model, more fans available to choose from) several feet above your pump and run a very long loop. If you need another pump later you can get MP-400 the same model, speed and pressure as in RP-1000BK.

I were to start all over again, would go with 1080s outside the case. Get the Fan cover and the radiator stand, done. It would be very clean inside the case, less tubings, less fittings, adapters, extenders, elbows, swivels, etc. All with less cost, a very large radiator surface, low RPM fans, less audible noise. Finally it wins. Those fittings, connectors etc are the biggest cost to make a nice looking custom loops.

Found this here *OCN Water Cooling Gallery*


----------



## Urkling

That setup is somewhat what I ended up getting, along with the case mounting and everything. So the rad won't be higher than the pump and the whole lopp shouldn't be that long. (assume one can run everything single loop with that kind of rad)

Only regret is that I got like 1500 rpm fans for the Rad and couldn't find that damn controller anywhere. So hope that can be a not too far away addition.









Thanks for the help all







will try to get pics or something like that up when it's assembled and running.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Urkling*


That setup is somewhat what I ended up getting, along with the case mounting and everything. So the rad won't be higher than the pump and the whole lopp shouldn't be that long. (assume one can run everything single loop with that kind of rad)

Only regret is that I got like 1500 rpm fans for the Rad and couldn't find that damn controller anywhere. So hope that can be a not too far away addition.









Thanks for the help all







will try to get pics or something like that up when it's assembled and running.


With all the money saved from spending on fittings, adapters etc by going on the 1080, you can afford *THIS* with changes in the pocket









If overclocking the CPU is important, you can set up dedicated loop for it with all parts already ordered.


----------



## Urkling

I actually realized I could change the cooling order and replaced the 360 with the Mo-Ra...

Was thinking one can prolly do several loops into it since it has several connectors to cool both CPU and crossfire. Resistance should be the same no? just bit longer tubing.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Urkling*


I actually realized I could change the cooling order and replaced the 360 with the Mo-Ra...

Was thinking one can prolly do several loops into it since it has several connectors to cool both CPU and crossfire. Resistance should be the same no? just bit longer tubing.


Comparing single loop with dual loop, the restriction is more on a single loop. If you take out the CPU with a dedicated loop then restriction is less but I think it is negligible though the CPU-370 with the inpingement plate inside.

If you mean to do several loops on a single pump then it doesn't matter at all, only longer tubing. Restriction remains the same.

If you plan to overclock i7-2600K temperature is not very crucial. It can overclock very high on air alone. Unless you are going for the benchmark.


----------



## Mr.Sakamoto

I have been itching to build a new PC for the past month+, and I have been browsing the forums doing my research, this thread specifically started around pg 130 and read to the end. I now have everything ordered including 3 dell U2311H monitors, but I cannot for the life of me find a store with a single 6990 in stock or expected dates of when they will be in stock. It has gotten to the point as of this afternoon that Newegg.com has deactivated all the 6990s on their site and pulled them from the search options.

I pulled the trigger to place a pre-order on Amazon for the XFX 6990 at $755 just to get in line if they do get more. Maybe I should be placing other orders around the net, but it almost seems like they have discontinued production. Ok maybe I am jumping to conclusions on that last statement as I have only been looking since last weekend, but its frustrating how limited the supply is. Even on Ebay I would have to send $865 to get a used one delivered







.

This club feels like the most exclusive club on the internet right now and I desperately want in at some point. If anyone has a secret to getting in let me know where I can find a 6990


----------



## Ken1649

Try this direct to the Head Quarter xxxdeletedxxx, she might be able to locate one nearest to you or maybe could make some arrangement.

I got spares but won't giving them out. Just couldn't learn to wait when it comes to RMA.

Edit: email add deleted, don't know if it is violating forum rules or not.


----------



## Urkling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14135061*
> Comparing single loop with dual loop, the restriction is more on a single loop. If you take out the CPU with a dedicated loop then restriction is less but I think it is negligible though the CPU-370 with the inpingement plate inside.
> 
> If you mean to do several loops on a single pump then it doesn't matter at all, only longer tubing. Restriction remains the same.
> 
> If you plan to overclock i7-2600K temperature is not very crucial. It can overclock very high on air alone. Unless you are going for the benchmark.


What I meant was kind of use the same radiator in a single loop just "spread" the heat for the components.

From the specification the rad has 6 connectors so I assume it's like 3 "rows" but couldn't find an image example to make sure. Also it might mean more hosing IE more pumping power.

However this is what I had in mind (beware hastly done mspaint work)


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urkling;14137118*
> What I meant was kind of use the same radiator in a single loop just "spread" the heat for the components.
> 
> From the specification the rad has 6 connectors so I assume it's like 3 "rows" but couldn't find an image example to make sure. Also it might mean more hosing IE more pumping power.
> 
> However this is what I had in mind (beware hastly done mspaint work)


I know what you mean, there will be a problem for those tubings in and out of the case. Not necessarily more pumping power, restrictions remain the same just longer tubing. Just try the single loop first, if not happy with temps can change it to anything you want later on with all the radiator surface available. The RP-1000BK will normally run at 50% of its rated on Auto and will 100% if one of the temperatures reach above 52c.

Honestly, I would just go with the single loop, at the end after certain period of time coolant within the loop will reach an equlibrium delta to the ambient temperature regardless how big your surface area and loop was. You always have the option to rev up the fans etc.

Edit:

Forgot to mention RP-1000BK has 2 fan headers rated 2A each. You have a total 4A (48watt) available for 9 fans you want to use on MO-RA not to exceed the power draw if you want the unit to do the rest on AUto.

Edit 1:

Don't think you can connect and pre-cool it before the flow to the next heat source as in 3 triple radiators in your drawing. It is not like 3 radiators stacked together sideways one on top of the other but one whole large radiator. The provided additional threads on it maybe for other purposes, fill port, temperature probe, drain etc.


----------



## VettePilot

I have been looking as well. Tiger direct and frys has dropped them from their inventory as well and do not carry them anymore. I called XFX and they said they just shipped a bunch out last week to various places, but that they were for backorders. I tried to contact MSI and Sapphire and had no luck getting someone that could speak proper english. Come on, if you are going to do business in this country get people that can speak the language. Looks like all the manufacturers are not wnating to make a lot of them since the market is so small for them, and XFX told me that most people are getting mobo's with 3 PCI-e slots so they just run 6970's. I laugehed and told him that I was not one of those people. I explained to him that their under production is causing a secondary market where people are overcharging for them due this lack of stock at regular retailers. They did not seem to care about that.









I guess I am going green.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Sakamoto;14136892*
> I have been itching to build a new PC for the past month+, and I have been browsing the forums doing my research, this thread specifically started around pg 130 and read to the end. I now have everything ordered including 3 dell U2311H monitors, but I cannot for the life of me find a store with a single 6990 in stock or expected dates of when they will be in stock. It has gotten to the point as of this afternoon that Newegg.com has deactivated all the 6990s on their site and pulled them from the search options.
> 
> I pulled the trigger to place a pre-order on Amazon for the XFX 6990 at $755 just to get in line if they do get more. Maybe I should be placing other orders around the net, but it almost seems like they have discontinued production. Ok maybe I am jumping to conclusions on that last statement as I have only been looking since last weekend, but its frustrating how limited the supply is. Even on Ebay I would have to send $865 to get a used one delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This club feels like the most exclusive club on the internet right now and I desperately want in at some point. If anyone has a secret to getting in let me know where I can find a 6990


----------



## Jmatt110

Hi guys,

Currently planning my upcoming build for 3x30" gaming. I already have the monitors, there was a 37% off sale a few months ago







I will be going with watercooling for this build.

Originally I was going to go with 3gb 580's after reading Vega's threads with the Crossfire bandwidth issues etc; until I saw Levesque's post here.

So now I'm thinking of going with 2x 6990 instead.

The main question I have though is in regards to platform/motherboard choice (mainly regarding PCI-e bandwidth). Im undecided as to whether I should go with a 2600k & 1155 setup, or grab a 990FX board (under the assumption BD will at the very least match [not exceed] SB).


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmatt110;14166085*
> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently planning my upcoming build for 3x30" gaming. I already have the monitors, there was a 37% off sale a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be going with watercooling for this build.
> 
> Originally I was going to go with 3gb 580's after reading Vega's threads with the Crossfire bandwidth issues etc; until I saw Levesque's post here.
> 
> So now I'm thinking of going with 2x 6990 instead.
> 
> The main question I have though is in regards to platform/motherboard choice (mainly regarding PCI-e bandwidth). Im undecided as to whether I should go with a 2600k & 1155 setup, or grab a 990FX board (under the assumption BD will at the very least match [not exceed] SB).


The crossfire bridge bandwidth limitation myth is finally dying. Thank God. Good choice









Fact is, the nf200 provides additional multiple-gpu point to point bandwidth for all video cards; not just Nvidia. 1155 motherboards with this feature can be put to good use with dual 6990 setups, as providing as much inter-gpu bandwidth is critical for fluid, stutter free gaming.

Thankfully, the 6970s aboard each 6990 PCB are linked up via PLX's PEX 6847 48-lane bridge. This effectively takes the place of a physical crossfire bridge, & does so with stellar influence. http://www.plxtech.com/products/expresslane/pex8647

IMO, it's so effective that the otherwise requisite for quad-GPU builds nf200 (& similarly bridged) motherboards can be skipped. 1155 boards suite such builds quite well, especially considering the ridiculous potential CPU clocks. You may be well advised to wait for 990x & BD release, even if just as a competitive reference in preparing an immense & expensive build process. If you're in a hasty mood, though, the 1155 handles the demands of quad-crossfire & super-high megapixel gaming brilliantly.

To substantiate Levesque's claims with a similar reiteration, I can say in 5x1 @ 6000x1920 gaming I've had no crashes, microstutter, or similar impeding side-effects attributed to "crossfire bridge bandwidth limitations". It's been an exceptional experience.

Here's a link to my results at 6.8 megapixel (time-demos, benchmarks, & gameplay recordings) : 6990 x 2 (quad-crossfire) benchmarked : 24 gameplay & canned evaluations @ 3552x1920. Keep us updated on what you decide!


----------



## burningrave101

What case do you guys seem to be seeing the best temps with the 6990 in if your aircooling instead of going water?


----------



## Jmatt110

XXXFire, do you have any 5x1 tests?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


What case do you guys seem to be seeing the best temps with the 6990 in if your aircooling instead of going water?


Most full tower cases will give you good air flow. As for the models, it depends on what you like, look, appearance color theme etc. I would go for the case where HDD cage is not directly taking hot air of 6990 rear exhaust, and change the front case fan to suck out the hot air from 6990 instead of blowing in and heat up the whole case unnecessarily


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmatt110*


XXXFire, do you have any 5x1 tests?


Working that out currently, in fact







Unfortunately 5x1 mode is only supported through a slim group of drivers, the most recent an 11.4 hotfix (I believe; I have it on my desktop & am currently posting via laptop in garage [ah, how i love cigarettes]). I've heard that AMD will be incorporating permanent 5x1 support in a soon to release driver, though can't confirm that. Fortunately, the vast majority of GPU use advances derive from CAP updates & not monthly driver updates, so the typical performance benchmark/gameplay evaluations are within single to decimal-point percentages of latest hotfix release.

I hope to finish my next & more ordered & concise review inside of the next two weeks. I'll of course update this thread when time comes to post. As a preliminary insight, though, I must say the results are quite stellar. When the Antilles release slides leaked in the weeks leading up to availability, there was a specific reference to dual-6990 benchmarks @ 7680x1600. This slide in question directly touted the awesome scaling regarding performance @ super-high resolutions...certainly a qualification that 5x1 portrait @ 6000x1920 confidently lays claim. Between the very high clock-speeds I'm able to test @ for both CPU, memory, & GPUs I'm enjoying consistently near-perfect FPS doublings relative to tests done with a single 6990. One important point I'm able to share is this: every title tested thus far has maintained playable frames with all in-game settings (shader, texture, SSAO, tessellation, et al. depending on game tested) maximized, driver-enforced 16x AF, Very High quality CCC settings, & in 80% of all tests capably enabled 2-4x EQAA. And 80% is a bit of a low-ball figure, really, but preliminary to public accounting of all the data & preliminary to having recorded all of the data, I feel it's best to understate in the interim.


----------



## Jmatt110

Thanks XXXFire. How do you think the 6970x2 will stack up?


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14175613*
> Most full tower cases will give you good air flow. As for the models, it depends on what you like, look, appearance color theme etc. I would go for the case where HDD cage is not directly taking hot air of 6990 rear exhaust, and change the front case fan to suck out the hot air from 6990 instead of blowing in and heat up the whole case unnecessarily


I've got an XFX 6990 in a Silverstone FT02 right now that uses the older fans prior to the AP181's and it's doing a farely decent job with the side panel off of keeping the cores under 80C while folding but with the radial style coolers on the 6990 I think the bottom 180mm fans are just working against the cards exhaust. In fact I'm almost positive that it is because I'm pretty sure this 6990 has caused the middle fan to start making a clicking sound after a few days use.

I'm considering looking at Corsair's new white 600T SE since it has an optional mesh side panel with 4x120mm fans and then I can reverse the front 200mm fan to be an exhaust. And I've considered the HAF 932 Advanced as well since i could do the same setup in it but I just don't really care for its looks. I don't know maybe I'll just get another new FT02 that has the better AP181 fans and hope the 6990 doesn't kill them lol.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


I've got an XFX 6990 in a Silverstone FT02 right now that uses the older fans prior to the AP181's and it's doing a farely decent job with the side panel off of keeping the cores under 80C while folding but with the radial style coolers on the 6990 I think the bottom 180mm fans are just working against the cards exhaust. In fact I'm almost positive that it is because I'm pretty sure this 6990 has caused the middle fan to start making a clicking sound after a few days use.

I'm considering looking at Corsair's new white 600T SE since it has an optional mesh side panel with 4x120mm fans and then I can reverse the front 200mm fan to be an exhaust. And I've considered the HAF 932 Advanced as well since i could do the same setup in it but I just don't really care for its looks. I don't know maybe I'll just get another new FT02 that has the better AP181 fans and hope the 6990 doesn't kill them lol.


Are the fans in that case blowing down? The 6990 exhausts from both ends, so I figure you need to have the fans sucking the air out and blowing down in that FT02 case, if they are not doing so already.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Are the fans in that case blowing down? The 6990 exhausts from both ends, so I figure you need to have the fans sucking the air out and blowing down in that FT02 case, if they are not doing so already.


The 3x180mm fans are all intakes with only a 120mm fan up top for exhaust and it's done that way to create positive pressure in the case. They wouldn't work right blowing down out of the case.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

I would request I be removed from the group as I have sold mine.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


The 3x180mm fans are all intakes with only a 120mm fan up top for exhaust and it's done that way to create positive pressure in the case. They wouldn't work right blowing down out of the case.


Can try difference configurations for the fans, 3 x 180mm exhaust, rear 120mm intake instead of exhaust, top 120mm intake, side panel intake and front intake to create negative pressuse. Unless you are looking reasons to change case


----------



## catcherintherye

I just put the Koolance Vid-AR699 waterblock on my 6990 and the VReg temps are through the roof, like 80-90 degrees under load. I reseated it and tried the thicker thermal pad but still the same result.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I just put the Koolance Vid-AR699 waterblock on my 6990 and the VReg temps are through the roof, like 80-90 degrees under load. I reseated it and tried the thicker thermal pad but still the same result.


I am using 2 VID-AR699 too but still lazy with the tubings to check the Vreg temps. Guess what, I forgot to put the temp probes on both the blocks, so opened it up to realize I missed the thermal pad where the Vreg supposed to be. I missed that on both VID-AR699s. Couldn't believe to make that mistake, but it happened.

The diagram came with the blocks is too small to read, I took the stock cooler to see where all the original thermal pads are supposed to be located then did the same to VID-AR699s.

Edit:

This diagram will show exactly where to put the 0.5mm pads better than the diagram came with the blocks.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I just put the Koolance Vid-AR699 waterblock on my 6990 and the VReg temps are through the roof, like 80-90 degrees under load. I reseated it and tried the thicker thermal pad but still the same result.


Are you sure your covering all the VReg's? There are alot of them on the card. You can see them here on the EK's Installation manual http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK...1109835319.pdf


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Are you sure your covering all the VReg's? There are alot of them on the card. You can see them here on the EK's Installation manual http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK...1109835319.pdf


I've covered all the vregs as indicated below:


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I've covered all the vregs as indicated below:











If you look at that pic, You missed one at the bottom left.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I've covered all the vregs as indicated below:











For Koolance blocks, the thermal pads has also be applied to blue boxes in the drawing as per the online manual.


----------



## HiLuckyB

You guys are still missing one.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


...

I were to start all over again, would go with 1080s outside the case. Get the Fan cover and the radiator stand, done. It would be very clean inside the case, less tubings, less fittings, adapters, extenders, elbows, swivels, etc. All with less cost, a very large radiator surface, low RPM fans, less audible noise. Finally it wins. Those fittings, connectors etc are the biggest cost to make a nice looking custom loops.

Found this here *OCN Water Cooling Gallery*


I fully agree with Ken and this is actually the way i decided to follow and will use 2 mcp655 in series>mora 9*140 pro>cpu370>mips northbridge block>VidAR699>reservoir (any ideas about this loop are more than welcome!!!)

I am afraid though, that the solution shown in the picture attached by ken is not that much of a safe solution, since the BIG mora gets very heavy with all the water included, changing a lot, the center of gravity of the entire case!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Urkling*


What I meant was kind of use the same radiator in a single loop just "spread" the heat for the components.

From the specification the rad has 6 connectors so I assume it's like 3 "rows" but couldn't find an image example to make sure. Also it might mean more hosing IE more pumping power.

However this is what I had in mind (beware hastly done mspaint work)











Urkling, I really wish we could use mora like in your graph... but i believe that mora works as a single radiator and not as 3 separate ones. If it was able to be used like 3 separate radiators, then it should also have 180 degrees external connectors in case you wanted to use it as a single!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I just put the Koolance Vid-AR699 waterblock on my 6990 and the VReg temps are through the roof, like 80-90 degrees under load. I reseated it and tried the thicker thermal pad but still the same result.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


I am using 2 VID-AR699 too but still lazy with the tubings to check the Vreg temps. Guess what, I forgot to put the temp probes on both the blocks, so opened it up to realize I missed the thermal pad where the Vreg supposed to be. I missed that on both VID-AR699s. Couldn't believe to make that mistake, but

Edit:

This diagram will show exactly where to put the 0.5mm pads better than the diagram came with the blocks.


Guys, Ken and catcherintherye, did you fix the problem?

Having read Levesque's comments/experience about the koolance waterblock i am about to order it and got really surprised by your posts...









...


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14202911*
> You guys are still missing one.


I put a piece of thermal pad on that little square when I installed it already. If you notice it's circled on the koolance waterblock, underneath the big square.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14205582*
> Guys, Ken and catcherintherye, did you fix the problem?
> 
> Having read Levesque's comments/experience about the koolance waterblock i am about to order it and got really surprised by your posts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not solved. Here's the response I got from Koolance:

"There are chips on the back, but you should be using the stock back plate (as our VID-AR699 manual describes). You are showing GPU temps of 44-48ºC under load, which is fine. Vregs on air go over 100ºC, so I wouldn't worry about 71-87º unless there were visual artifacts or card lockups. It sounds like pad contact could be better in the VReg area(s), but it can be a lot of work to dismount and check that (and you run the risk of worsening GPU contact).

This guy's using another company's 6990 block, but gets 94-97ºC on Vreg under load (and 56-62 on GPUs):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2317833&postcount=18

Koolance Technical Support"


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14205582*
> Guys, Ken and catcherintherye, did you fix the problem?
> 
> Having read Levesque's comments/experience about the koolance waterblock i am about to order it and got really surprised by your posts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would know about the temps after I connect all the tubings. There shouldn't be any problem with the temps if all pads are making good contact.

Mine has been sitting like in the picture for weeks. Undecided if I should scrap all the aluminum radiators I am now using (still have many of them new in box) or go with 2 MO-RA 9x140 Pro Extreme. Yes, I know but I like overkill









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14205540*
> I fully agree with Ken and this is actually the way i decided to follow and will use 2 mcp655 in series>mora 9*140 pro>cpu370>mips northbridge block>VidAR699>reservoir (any ideas about this loop are more than welcome!!!)
> 
> I am afraid though, that the solution shown in the picture attached by ken is not that much of a safe solution, since the BIG mora gets very heavy with all the water included, changing a lot, the center of gravity of the entire case!
> 
> Urkling, I really wish we could use mora like in your graph... but i believe that mora works as a single radiator and not as 3 separate ones. If it was able to be used like 3 separate radiators, then it should also have 180 degrees external connectors in case you wanted to use it as a single!


I wouldn't worry about the weight and you are using full tower case, though the MO-RA Pro 9x140 + coolant weigh around 15 lbs. The COG should not change a lot to make it tips over, unless it is extended to 4 - 6 inches away from case panel. There is an option to get the stand for it that set you back around 40 bucks.

2 mcp655 in series>mora 9*140 pro>cpu370>mips northbridge block>VidAR699>reservoir <

should be fine for 24/7. With 2 MCP655 in serial, you can add in the rads you have now anywhere in the loops later on.

You are correct, the MO-RA is a single large radiator. The additional threads are for filling, bleeding, drain, temperature probe, pressure sensor etc.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14206347*
> ...
> Still not solved. Here's the response I got from Koolance:
> 
> "There are chips on the back, but you should be using the stock back plate (as our VID-AR699 manual describes). You are showing GPU temps of 44-48ºC under load, which is fine. Vregs on air go over 100ºC, so I wouldn't worry about 71-87º unless there were visual artifacts or card lockups. It sounds like pad contact could be better in the VReg area(s), but it can be a lot of work to dismount and check that (and you run the risk of worsening GPU contact).
> 
> This guy's using another company's 6990 block, but gets 94-97ºC on Vreg under load (and 56-62 on GPUs):
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2317833&postcount=18
> 
> Koolance Technical Support"


Ok, I understand koolance's reply, BUT still i dont really like the fact of a card being heated unevenly along its length, something that doesnt happen on air.

I dont know if putting the EK Backplate would do better job than the original backplate?!

Any opinions on that - koolance waterblock with ek backplate?

...


----------



## Ken1649

The EK backplates are more for the aesthetics and not to dissipate heat better than the stock one. well, maybe a little better if it is thicker and with better thermal conductive metals.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14207025*
> I would know about the temps after I connect all the tubings. There shouldn't be any problem with the temps if all pads are making good contact.
> 
> Mine has been sitting like in the picture for weeks. Undecided if I should scrap all the aluminum radiators I am now using (still have many of them new in box) or go with 2 MO-RA 9x140 Pro Extreme. Yes, I know but I like overkill


Actually this will be my first watercooling attempt, but from what i have read i would go with the mora solution.
Currently i will buy only one mora, but this guy here has done a fantastic job with 2 moras2:
http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=17372&page=4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14207025*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the weight and you are using full tower case, though the MO-RA Pro 9x140 + coolant weigh around 15 lbs. The COG should not change a lot to make it tips over, unless it is extended to 4 - 6 inches away from case panel. There is an option to get the stand for it that set you back around 40 bucks.
> 
> 2 mcp655 in series>mora 9*140 pro>cpu370>mips northbridge block>VidAR699>reservoir <
> 
> should be fine for 24/7. With 2 MCP655 in serial, you can add in the rads you have now anywhere in the loops later ...


Unfortunately i dont have any more rads to add and also will get the stands and covers of mora to use it as a standalone. The reasons i put 2 pumps in series is: redudancy, better flow rates, the mora will be placed approx 1.5 meters below the PC/desk (perhaps - i am not sure - this influences the flow as well?)


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14208229*
> The EK backplates are more for the aesthetics and not to dissipate heat better than the stock one. well, maybe a little better if it is thicker and with better thermal conductive metals.


Another solution would be, having this :
http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MTI2MQ==

hitting directly on the backplate...


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14205540*
> I fully agree with Ken and this is actually the way i decided to follow and will use 2 mcp655 in series>mora 9*140 pro>cpu370>mips northbridge block>VidAR699>reservoir (any ideas about this loop are more than welcome!!!)
> 
> I am afraid though, that the solution shown in the picture attached by ken is not that much of a safe solution, since the BIG mora gets very heavy with all the water included, changing a lot, the center of gravity of the entire case!
> 
> Urkling, I really wish we could use mora like in your graph... but i believe that mora works as a single radiator and not as 3 separate ones. If it was able to be used like 3 separate radiators, then it should also have 180 degrees external connectors in case you wanted to use it as a single!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14208322*
> Actually this will be my first watercooling attempt, but from what i have read i would go with the mora solution.
> Currently i will buy only one mora, but this guy here has done a fantastic job with 2 moras2:
> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=17372&page=4
> 
> Unfortunately i dont have any more rads to add and also will get the stands and covers of mora to use it as a standalone. The reasons i put 2 pumps in series is: redudancy, better flow rates, the mora will be placed approx 1.5 meters below the PC/desk (perhaps - i am not sure - this influences the flow as well?)


Well, it all depends what your objectives are and want to achieve such as what delta temp, overclock limit, or just to get rid off the noise etc. But for 24/7 one MO-RA 9x140 out side the case, I would say one is sufficient and it gets a lot fresh air positioned outside the case compared to rads in the case.

I, personally always go with 2 loops, one for CPU + mobo + memory and one for GPUs. Reason is, easier for me to control the temps when I get into OC though I have everything with QDCs to have the flexibility to make it into a single loop, to add in more pumps, rads or to take them out, for draining, connect pressure valve easily using Quick Disconnect No Spill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14208457*
> Another solution would be, having this :
> http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=MTI2MQ==
> 
> hitting directly on the backplate...


AFAIK, there is no memory temp sensor for 6990 or any previous models. Should not be worried about the memory temps as to what backplate to use as long as all the thermal pads are all in place and making good contact, backplate-thermal pad-memory. The un-even temps on core are normally due to the way we apply the TIM. If you are taking the time to do it properly and evenly on the GPU Cores, the temps should not go over 2-4c across the board. Of course the idle core will show lower temps.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14208229*
> The EK backplates are more for the aesthetics and not to dissipate heat better than the stock one. well, maybe a little better if it is thicker and with better thermal conductive metals.


Incorrect. The 6990 EK backplate is a passive cooling backplate with additional thermals pads placed on the PCB, directly at the opposite side of the VRM locations. If cools the DDR5 chips and the PCB itself. I have them installed and noticed with the stock backplate, the center of the 6990 emits a ton of heat under load. With the EK backplates, its just warm at the middle section.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14208619*
> Incorrect. The 6990 EK backplate is a passive cooling backplate with additional thermals pads placed on the PCB, directly at the opposite side of the VRM locations. If cools the DDR5 chips and the PCB itself. I have them installed and noticed with the stock backplate, the center of the 6990 emits a ton of heat under load. With the EK backplates, its just warm at the middle section.


What are your VRM temps like under load? I'm wondering if the EK blocks are better for VRM temps.


----------



## jonnyquest

Hey,
I just got my 6990 back from XFX, I switched the OC switch to BIOs 1 and I get 830 in CC.
Nothing I do works I switched it back and forth allot of times and rebooted and still nothing, now I'm too scared to OC thinking it might not get enough power.
Any adivce?


----------



## Milfstick

I have 2 6990s and when in ccc under the crossfire it only has an option to render either 2 gpu or 3gpu is this correct when i have 4gpus


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milfstick;14208726*
> I have 2 6990s and when in ccc under the crossfire it only has an option to render either 2 gpu or 3gpu is this correct when i have 4gpus


In CCC, there should be a drop down box with 4 GPUs showing. There is where you adjust the core and memory speed. One core should have the monitor name showing also.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14208619*
> Incorrect. The 6990 EK backplate is a passive cooling backplate with additional thermals pads placed on the PCB, directly at the opposite side of the VRM locations. If cools the DDR5 chips and the PCB itself. I have them installed and noticed with the stock backplate, the center of the 6990 emits a ton of heat under load. With the EK backplates, its just warm at the middle section.


Ah thanks. I might get them to improve the temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquest;14208710*
> Hey,
> I just got my 6990 back from XFX, I switched the OC switch to BIOs 1 and I get 830 in CC.
> Nothing I do works I switched it back and forth allot of times and rebooted and still nothing, now I'm too scared to OC thinking it might not get enough power.
> Any adivce?


Jonny, set 'Restore Factory Default' in CCC drop down menu. Also 'Reset' MSI Afterburner if you have them run in the background, because it will re-apply your previous settings on re-boot. Reset everything to default then re-boot, you should be fine with the new cards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milfstick;14208726*
> I have 2 6990s and when in ccc under the crossfire it only has an option to render either 2 gpu or 3gpu is this correct when i have 4gpus


For 2 6990s, there is only one option to enable or disable crossfire. What Catalyst version you are using?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14208673*
> What are your VRM temps like under load? I'm wondering if the EK blocks are better for VRM temps.


I'll have to check again later, but I'm sure it was no where near 80C. More in the 60C range if I remember correctly. I'll test it tomorrow when I home.

Also, I'm not sure if the 6990 backplate works with the Koolance block. EK uses screws and washers to mount the GPU section, while Koolance uses the stock spring plate and screws. I'm not sure if this will clear under the EK backplate. Also, the backplate come with more screws that replaces the screws EK uses for the waterblock with longer versions. They are really made to work together.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14208619*
> Incorrect. The 6990 EK backplate is a passive cooling backplate with additional thermals pads placed on the PCB, directly at the opposite side of the VRM locations. If cools the DDR5 chips and the PCB itself. I have them installed and noticed with the stock backplate, the center of the 6990 emits a ton of heat under load. With the EK backplates, its just warm at the middle section.


But I realize that for EK block, you are not indicated to put the thermal pads in the grooves near where the VRMs are (if there is a place to put it by design?) as for Koolance block. Please see pict, pointed by red arrows. Maybe for that reason, EK block compensated the thermal dissipation with the backplate









So using Koolance block, it should take care of the temperature where the EK Backplate is doing the task where it is supposed to be done on the waterblock directly.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14208953*
> But I realize that for EK block, you are not indicated to put the thermal pads in the grooves near where the VRMs are (if there is a place to put it by design?) as for Koolance block. Please see pict, pointed by red arrows. Maybe for that reason, EK block compensated the thermal dissipation with the backplate


That recessed section on the Koolance block is not the VRMs. I believe those are inductors.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14208978*
> That recessed section on the Koolance block is not the VRMs. I believe those are chokes.


If you take a good look on both pics, the pic on the EK Backplate is located directly on the opposite side of chokes. Maybe at the same time will provide the function to take care of the VRMs too?

I just want to convince myself that it will be worth it to get 2 EK Backplates other than for aesthetics.


----------



## ElGreco

ezveedub, Ken,

This becomes really interesting. Indeed Koolance says extra cooling at the back is not necessary as long as you use the stock backplate.

Still it would be interesting to confirm:
a. What are the temps of vrms with the ek solution (front and back)...ezveedub
b. If somebody has managed to use the ek backplate with koolance waterblock
c. What are the temps of vrms with the koolance waterblock only. Levesque has done an excellent-very precise job on installing this waterblock with good results also. (He was the reason I decided to proceed to watercooling with the 6990







)

Thanks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14209056*
> ezveedub, Ken,
> 
> This becomes really interesting. Indeed Koolance says extra cooling at the back is not necessary as long as you use the stock backplate.
> 
> Still it would be interesting to confirm:
> a. What are the temps of vrms with the ek solution (front and back)...ezveedub
> b. If somebody has managed to use the ek backplate with koolance waterblock
> c. What are the temps of vrms with the koolance waterblock only. Levesque has done an excellent-very precise job on installing this waterblock with good results also. (He was the reason I decided to proceed to watercooling with the 6990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks


Well, this gives me good motivation to put the loops together asap to check the temps. I am almost certain that the EK backplates are doing the task to take care the temps of the choke/inductor or whatever because it is not provided on the EK waterblock itself. This could be an oversight or it is by design on EK part.

If you look carefully on the stock cooler, there is no thermal pad on those two locations. Actually there is no place to put pads as indicated in Koolance block, but the stock cooler has two hollows where there is the stock fan blowing air to the components. But this is taken care of by Koolance block to put thermal pads on the grooves to directly in contact to the block in the absence of fan blowing air to it.

If someone can tell me differently of the facts, then I wouldn't be getting EK Backplates other than for aesthetics.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14202911*
> You guys are still missing one.


I didn't read through the entire days postings on the topic, but he's absolutely right. The diagram indicating where the VRMs are located (picture) are missing a key VRM.

Having two Koolance blocks installed, I can make a quick point on the topic. When I installed my 2nd, I was getting very, very high VRM temperatures. It would climb as high as 100°C under load! Frankly, it scared the hell out of me & I placed 80mm fans outside of the blocks to infuse additional cooling.

The problem, which I've since corrected, was in fact not having screwed down one of the primary screws on the backplate. By fully torquing it down, my temperatures are now (idle) 39.7° on EACH 6970. During load, they never ascend beyond 60°C @ 1000/1475 @ 1.23 volts. And that's the absolute peak, not typical load - typical load is in the low 50°C range. For reference: GPU temperatures idle in the mid-30s, top temperatures (summer-time) @ 56°C. Typical operating range high 40s to low 50s.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;14209445*
> The problem, which I've since corrected, was in fact not having screwed down one of the primary screws on the backplate. By fully torquing it down, my temperatures are now (idle) 39.7° on EACH 6970. During load, they never ascend beyond 60°C @ 1000/1475 @ 1.23 volts. GPU temperatures idle in the mid-30s, top temperatures (summer-time) @ 56°C.


Which screw was that? And you mean 6990 right?


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14209469*
> Which screw was that? And you mean 6990 right?


Yeah, 6990s both cooled by Koolance. If you pull down the GPUs in GPU-z, it lists each separate Caymans. That's what i meant by "EACH 6970".

The good thing about torquing down the screws, is (with a small screwdriver) they are accessible without disconnecting the loop. There are VRMs near the inlet/outlet ports, and several small screws bunched up around the area. To resolve my problem, I merely had to provide several full 360° rotations such that hand-pressure wouldn't provide further tightening. Took my VRMs from high 60s @ idle, 100 under load to high 30s & 50s at load.


----------



## Khalam

guys do you need 2x video card spacers or just one to connect 2x 6990s?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;14209514*
> Yeah, 6990s both cooled by Koolance. If you pull down the GPUs in GPU-z, it lists each separate Caymans. That's what i meant by "EACH 6970".
> 
> The good thing about torquing down the screws, is (with a small screwdriver) they are accessible without disconnecting the loop. There are VRMs near the inlet/outlet ports, and several small screws bunched up around the area. To resolve my problem, I merely had to provide several full 360° rotations such that hand-pressure wouldn't provide further tightening. Took my VRMs from high 60s @ idle, 100 under load to high 30s & 50s at load.


I see. Can you please indicate by number, in the picture I've included below, exactly which screws? Thanks.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14209547*
> I see. Can you please indicate by number, in the picture I've included below, exactly which screws? Thanks.


5, 6, 7, 8 and 9. The rest are thumb nuts to secure the backplate to the PCB.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14209516*
> guys do you need 2x video card spacers or just one to connect 2x 6990s?


What do you mean? If you mean the SLI connector for bridging the coolant from one card to the other, it depends, it would take 2 to run in parallel and one for serial.

The picture below shows 2 running in parallel.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14209547*
> I see. Can you please indicate by number, in the picture I've included below, exactly which screws? Thanks.


Looks like 6, 7, 5, & 8 brother.


----------



## Khalam

ay sli bridges whats the difference between serial and parallel?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;14209614*
> Looks like 6, 7, 5, & 8 brother.


For VRMs, 5,6,7 & 8 is correct. I had to open up the blocks 1 weeks later to put temp probes in which I forgot to do in the first place, and to find out all the screws were loose as if it wasn't tightened at all which I am certain it was tight enough not to damage the threads. I guess it was caused by the too thick or un-even TIM applied, then a week later the paste already sit in flush to make all the scews loose and need few more rotations.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14209699*
> ay sli bridges whats the difference between serial and parallel?


To be honest, very slight difference to be negligible temperature wise. I did it because to reduce the pressures on those two blocks. I like everything overkill and worried about all the miniature parts, O-Rings and seals from excessive pressure from the pumps.


----------



## catcherintherye

Are you guys using the stock screws or the Koolance screws? I just tightened all the screws near the VRM on the backplate like crazy and I actually got a little temperature drop but it's still pretty high. I am using the stock screws.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14209766*
> Are you guys using the stock screws or the Koolance screws? I just tightened all the screws near the VRM on the backplate like crazy and I actually got a little temperature drop but it's still pretty high. I am using the stock screws.


For VID-AR699, YES. You only need the included screws if the stock won't fit to the Koolance.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14209785*
> For VID-AR699, YES. You only need the included screws if the stock won't fit to the Koolance.


100% agree with this brilliant fellow







Need to use, must use, absolute REQUISITE of using the Koolance included screws. Let us know how it works for you, bro.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Are you guys using the stock screws or the Koolance screws? I just tightened all the screws near the VRM on the backplate like crazy and I actually got a little temperature drop but it's still pretty high. I am using the stock screws.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


For VID-AR699, YES. You only need the included screws if the stock won't fit to the Koolance.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


100% agree with this brilliant fellow







Need to use, must use, absolute REQUISITE of using the Koolance included screws. Let us know how it works for you, bro.










Didn't see anywhere it said that must use included Koolance screws. Use the Koolance included screws only if the stock screws didn't fit into Koolance block. For X brackets there is no screw from Koolance. Did I miss something?

Online manual:


----------



## Acefire

I got 6 6990's in hexafire. FTW!!!

or should I say Dodecafire?!?!


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acefire*


I got 6 6990's in hexafire. FTW!!!

or should I say Dodecafire?!?!


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


100% agree with this brilliant fellow







Need to use, must use, absolute REQUISITE of using the Koolance included screws. Let us know how it works for you, bro.










Ok, I just replaced the stock screws with Koolance screws. Good thing is I didn't have to take the card out and drain my system for the 5th time. Bad thing is there doesn't seem to be much of a temperature difference.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14210285*
> Ok, I just replaced the stock screws with Koolance screws. Good thing is I didn't have to take the card out and drain my system for the 5th time. Bad thing is there doesn't seem to be much of a temperature difference.


Damn, man. What exactly are your temperatures running @ load? Specifics?

We need to figure this out. I saw your custom cooling page from a few months ago; there's no doubt you are a very capable fellow in regard to these types of builds. Are you absolutely certain you used thermal pads on all of the relevant VRMS?


----------



## Milfstick

ezveedub said:


> In CCC, there should be a drop down box with 4 GPUs showing. There is where you adjust the core and memory speed. One core should have the monitor name showing also.[/QUOT
> 
> i see the 4 cores under the overdrive tab its when you click on crossfire config tab and go in to the crossfireX it shows 2 or only 3 .


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Didn't see anywhere it said that must use included Koolance screws. Use the Koolance included screws only if the stock screws didn't fit into Koolance block. For X brackets there is no screw from Koolance. Did I miss something?

Online manual:


Ive used the stock screws one from a powercolor and the ones from xfx np all fit ok. the only ones i used from Koolance is the 3 you must use to completely hold the back plate on


----------



## Ken1649

Milfstick said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ezveedub*
> 
> 
> In CCC, there should be a drop down box with 4 GPUs showing. There is where you adjust the core and memory speed. One core should have the monitor name showing also.[/QUOT
> 
> i see the 4 cores under the overdrive tab its when you click on crossfire config tab and go in to the crossfireX it shows 2 or only 3 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anyway, even if it shows 3 or 4, there is no option either, if say you want to Tri-Fire. It has been like that back in the days of 5970s. Either one card (2 GPUs) or two cards (4 GPUs). I don't recall seing what you are seing for 2 6990s. There is only to 'enable' or to 'disable' CrossFire to choose from.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milfstick*
> 
> 
> Ive used the stock screws one from a powercolor and the ones from xfx np all fit ok. the only ones i used from Koolance is the 3 you must use to completely hold the back plate on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screws coming with Koolance block are all identical to the stock screws in size, thread and length. I think what they meant in the manual to use the Koolance if the original doesn't fit is, in any case should you damage the original thread then you have spares to replace damaged screw. I used all stock screw even for the 4 thumb nuts to secure the backplate to PCB.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just checked and I was wrong. Have to use the Koolance screws for the 4 thumb nuts. If you just used 3, you missed 1 spot possibly the one near the PCIe gold fingers.


----------



## XXXfire

Milfstick said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ezveedub*
> 
> 
> In CCC, there should be a drop down box with 4 GPUs showing. There is where you adjust the core and memory speed. One core should have the monitor name showing also.[/QUOT
> 
> i see the 4 cores under the overdrive tab its when you click on crossfire config tab and go in to the crossfireX it shows 2 or only 3 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, that's how it typically is. Sometimes it'll give you a drop-down of 3 or 4 GPUs in the "enable" drop down box, but after my last driver sweep & reinstall I only am provided with a single checkbox. It enables all 4 gpus irregardless.


----------



## ohms

Add me to the club! I now own Youra6 old Powercolor 6990









So which is the best water block for the 6990? At the moment I'm thinking of picking up the Swiftech Epsilon since I already own a Komodo for my 6970.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


Damn, man. What exactly are your temperatures running @ load? Specifics?

We need to figure this out. I saw your custom cooling page from a few months ago; there's no doubt you are a very capable fellow in regard to these types of builds. Are you absolutely certain you used thermal pads on all of the relevant VRMS?


After 10 minutes mining it shuts down, after it gets to 98 degrees on the VRMS, haha. I'm absolutely certain I put thermal pads everywhere I followed the Koolance instructions to the letter. I also remounted it 5 times, my hands still hurt from twisting compression fittings. I'm going to get arthritic fingers one day I swear.

I'm starting to think it's just a problem with dual GPU cards, VRM run too hot. I may just replace with 3 6950's.


----------



## ohms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


After 10 minutes mining it shuts down, after it gets to 98 degrees on the VRMS, haha. I'm absolutely certain I put thermal pads everywhere I followed the Koolance instructions to the letter. I also remounted it 5 times, my hands still hurt from twisting compression fittings. I'm going to get arthritic fingers one day I swear.

I'm starting to think it's just a problem with dual GPU cards, VRM run too hot. I may just replace with 3 6950's.


Sounds like you have bad luck man. I got my 6990 just recently and I have yet to get a water cooling block for it and i'm running it tri-fire with my bios hacked 6950 with the stock cooler at 65% fan speed and I have no problems with heat, it's just overbearingly loud.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ohms*


Sounds like you have bad luck man. I got my 6990 just recently and I have yet to get a water cooling block for it and i'm running it tri-fire with my bios hacked 6950 with the stock cooler at 65% fan speed and I have no problems with heat, it's just overbearingly loud.


What type of programs do you use to load/stress the cards? For gaming it should be no problem but Furmark after 10 minutes might have some issues.


----------



## Ken1649

If your card is running fine on the stock air cooler, I say it is not your card. You have tried almost everything (assuming you have), re-seated GPUs, re-applied TIM and different thickness pads which is supposed to be the interface for any un-even surface contact areas for it to sit flush, wouldn't rule out you just got a bad waterblock. It is out of alignment somewhere to the extend using different thickness of pads didn't help, the mis-alignment must be way off.

Just make sure after you re-seated and apply new TIM, open it up to check the imprints on the pads and thermal paste. If all contacts are perfect, there is something you can not inspect visually and to fix at a user level. RMA.

Hate to break this to you.


----------



## ohms

I wasn't running Furmark but I do run 3D Mark for benching, fold and play games.


----------



## thrgk

what is your oc set at for ur 6990?


----------



## ezveedub

OK, I'm running one of 6990s full load now for about 15 mins in a very hot room with my EK 6990 waterblock and EK backplate. As GPU-Z, it's showing mid 60c average temp. Just an FYI, my AC is broken and the ambient temp is 89F in the hallway just 4 feet away.


----------



## MadHacker

I have the same problem
Mining my 6990 VReg temp goes up to 92 Deg.
after a while the machine reboots.

I talked to koolance tech support and they sugested using 2 layers of thermal interface. bit it didn't help any...

I bought the card second hand so i won't have much luck RMA'ing it.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


what is your oc set at for ur 6990?


stock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


OK, I'm running one of 6990s full load now for about 15 mins in a very hot room with my EK 6990 waterblock and EK backplate. As GPU-Z, it's showing mid 60c average temp. Just an FYI, my AC is broken and the ambient temp is 89F in the hallway just 4 feet away.

























Seems like its time for me to get some EK blocks.









BTW, ezveedub, does the EK block for 6990 come with the EK backplate included?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadHacker*


I have the same problem
Mining my 6990 VReg temp goes up to 92 Deg.
after a while the machine reboots.

I talked to koolance tech support and they sugested using 2 layers of thermal interface. bit it didn't help any...

I bought the card second hand so i won't have much luck RMA'ing it.


Unless the brand you have limits the warranty, it should not be a problem. My MSI 6990 was second hand and I RMAed it no problem. Also, my earlier post is with the 6990 running slightly OC and bumped voltage while mining on both cores with optimized thread string. I never saw it go past 69C, but its way too hot for me to stay in the room with that running and no AC in the house. It was running for 30 minutes and I just shut it down.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadHacker*


I have the same problem
Mining my 6990 VReg temp goes up to 92 Deg.
after a while the machine reboots.

I talked to koolance tech support and they sugested using 2 layers of thermal interface. bit it didn't help any...

I bought the card second hand so i won't have much luck RMA'ing it.


How is the temp on stock air cooler?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


stock























Seems like its time for me to get some EK blocks.









BTW, ezveedub, does the EK block for 6990 come with the EK backplate included?


No, the EK back plate is a separate part from the EK waterblock. I ran my cards with EK waterblocks and stock backplate and noticed the card still ran hot on the middle section with stock backplates. Since I installed the EK backplates, its no where as warm as before. They are thicker than the stock paper-thin back plates.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


No, the EK back plate is a separate part from the EK waterblock. I ran my cards with EK waterblocks and stock backplate and noticed the card still ran hot on the middle section with stock backplates. Since I installed the EK backplates, its no where as warm as before. They are thicker than the stock paper-thin back plates.


Do you happen to know or hazard a guess for what the VRM temps were on load before you installed the EK backplate?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Do you happen to know or hazard a guess for what the VRM temps were on load before you installed the EK backplate?


I never really checked to tell you the truth. I'll ask my brother in law to check his 6990. He's running a Koolance block though, so I'll see if there's a drastic difference between his and mine.


----------



## ohms

I would suggest purchasing a non nickel plated version of the EK block as they have been having problems with their Nickel plating in many of their recent blocks.

They do make a copper version


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohms;14216174*
> I would suggest purchasing a non nickel plated version of the EK block as they have been having problems with their Nickel plating in many of their recent blocks.
> 
> They do make a copper version


I agree, but I do own the Nickel versions and have not seen as issues so far. Actually, all my EK blocks are Nickel and none have issues. My 6870s are a few months older and show no signs of issues either. I don't run distilled water and silver coil though. I have my own RO/DI water and its mixed with a low percentage of VW/Audi coolant in my loop. Even my 6970 block that's sitting in a box has that coolant in it with nothing showing up.


----------



## ElGreco

Is this possible? Only 27C Vreg Temp!

http://www.swiftech.com/images/Product_pages/Epsilon-hd-6990/EPSILON-HD6990-THERMAL-TEST.PNG

Has anybody used th swiftech solution?


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14217268*
> Is this possible? Only 27C Vreg Temp!
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/images/Product_pages/Epsilon-hd-6990/EPSILON-HD6990-THERMAL-TEST.PNG
> 
> Has anybody used th swiftech solution?


Where does one download the Swiftech Thermal Control Program? I looked on there site and do not see a download for it.


----------



## Aaranu

Add me to the club please!


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14217268*
> Is this possible? Only 27C Vreg Temp!
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/images/Product_pages/Epsilon-hd-6990/EPSILON-HD6990-THERMAL-TEST.PNG
> 
> Has anybody used the swiftech solution?


I hope *Nexus6* reads this and let us know if this is actually true...


----------



## catcherintherye

Update: Got the XSPC Block locally from SVC and mounted it, VReg temps much better. Koolance blocks going to RMA. The GPU temps on the XSPC block are a little high but maybe I just need to reseat it, and use MX-4 or something, I used their stock paste. I imagine also the temps would be even better with an EK backplate. The good thing about the XSPC block is that it's only 2/3 the price of an EK block, haha. Image below, after 20 min mining:


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14218762*
> I hope *Nexus6* reads this and let us know if this is actually true...


That's about right. In fact, I did 1000 core and 1400 memory on stock volts (1.175 volts) and about the same ambient and load temps. I wish I can run my 4.6ghz cpu benchmark but my RAM is being a female dog as of lately. I'm getting I alot of BSOD and memory dumps.

Here is my idle temps.









I'll be back with my load temps


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14219589*
> Update: Got the XSPC Block locally from SVC and mounted it, VReg temps much better. Koolance blocks going to RMA. The GPU temps on the XSPC block are a little high but maybe I just need to reseat it, and use MX-4 or something, I used their stock paste. I imagine also the temps would be even better with an EK backplate. The good thing about the XSPC block is that it's only 2/3 the price of an EK block, haha. Image below, after 20


Can you please send us the same gpu-z screenshots with standard 830/1250 clocks?

It seems that your 6990 memory is underclocked and its more precise to compare apples with apples...

Thanks!


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Can you please send us the same gpu-z screenshots with standard 830/1250 clocks?

It seems that your 6990 memory is underclocked and its more precise to compare apples with apples...

Thanks!


Ok about 20 minutes mining, 830/1250, XSPC Block


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Ok about 20 minutes mining, 830/1250











That seems awfully high for stock clocks. What size rad and type of fans are you using?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


That seems awfully high for stock clocks. What size rad and type of fans are you using?


RX360 and RX240 with 1850 GT's on push.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


RX360 and RX240 with 1850 GT's on push.


So, the temps shown in your last pictures are from xspc waterblock or the koolance ?

Still, from what i ve read these temps for both gpu and vreg seem to be high...

Thanks for the second test run!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


RX360 and RX240 with 1850 GT's on push.


What pump are you using and TIM? I'm using Ceramique TIM, two RX360s and a DDC pump. Both of my 6990s are in parallel flow in the loop, not serial. Also using GT AP-15s in push, full speed.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


So, the temps shown in your last pictures are from xspc waterblock or the koolance ?

Still, from what i ve read these temps for both gpu and vreg seem to be high...

Thanks for the second test run!


XSPC. NP. It's also dependent on ambient and I guess the airflow in my case isn't the best. Want to get a Case Labs.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


XSPC. NP. It's also dependent on ambient and I guess the airflow in my case isn't the best. Want to get a Case Labs.


Well I run a Case Labs M8 and today was the hottest I ever ran computer. It got to 91F with my AC broken. Temps I posted today are from that ambient temp.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14220450*
> What pump are you using and TIM? I'm using Ceramique TIM, two RX360s and a DDC pump. Both of my 6990s are in parallel flow in the loop, not serial. Also using GT AP-15s in push, full speed.


D5. I'm using the stock stuff that came with the XSPC block, I have some MX-2 lying around so I'll maybe reapply later. I only have 1 6990..at the moment:thinking:


----------



## Nexus6

Did you bleed your loop? I know I was having high temperatures the first time I filled my loop with water. I tilted every possible way and finally, a tilted my rig at a 90 degree and water from my res disappeared and filled it back up and since then, my temps have been awesome.

Just curious, what temps are you getting in your cpu?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;14220518*
> Did you bleed your loop? I know I was having high temperatures the first time I filled my loop with water. I tilted every possible way and finally, a tilted my rig at a 90 degree and water from my res disappeared and filled it back up and since then, my temps have been awesome.
> 
> Just curious, what temps are you getting in your cpu?


It's not fully bled or even mostly bled yet, I just refilled it today after switching the block on my card, so maybe that is contributing to the weird temperatures.

Last time I tested it a few months ago with the same setup and my CPU hit about 75 degrees after 1hour of prime at 5ghz, at roughly 1.38v.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


It's not fully bled or even mostly bled yet, I just refilled it today after switching the block on my card, so maybe that is contributing to the weird temperatures.

Last time I tested it a few months ago with the same setup and my CPU hit about 75 degrees after 1hour of prime at 5ghz, at roughly 1.38v.


What temps are you getting in your CPU now that you had to refill it. Just trying to see if there is a mutual correlation.


----------



## Traxion

Hey does anyone have any tips as to where to buy a 6990? I've been looking for a while with no luck as I'm sure others have had also.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


What temps are you getting in your CPU now that you had to refill it. Just trying to see if there is a mutual correlation.


I had a different CPU a few months ago and am in the middle of doing work right now so can't stress test at the moment. There should be a direct correlation though, air bubbles in the loop=heat.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traxion*


Hey does anyone have any tips as to where to buy a 6990? I've been looking for a while with no luck as I'm sure others have had also.


I got mine from 2 very hospitable members of the forums, this one and over at [H]. Just have to keep track of who's buying and selling. You can also try ebay, sometimes reasonably priced ones come up.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Traxion*


Hey does anyone have any tips as to where to buy a 6990? I've been looking for a while with no luck as I'm sure others have had also.


What country you live in may help us


----------



## Traxion

I live in the US. I check the video section of selling here fairly frequently but haven't stumbled across any sellers yet. Most of the ebay ones are priced at 1000$. Kinda trying to find around 750$ or at least something more reasonable than 1000


----------



## Milfstick

XXXfire said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milfstick*
> 
> 
> Yeah man, that's how it typically is. Sometimes it'll give you a drop-down of 3 or 4 GPUs in the "enable" drop down box, but after my last driver sweep & reinstall I only am provided with a single checkbox. It enables all 4 gpus irregardless.
> 
> 
> 
> I would feel heaps better if i could pick 4 gpus instead of the 3 that it only gives me strange.... when im playing crysis2 it uses 4 gpus but ive never seen them at 99% its more like 45% on each card everything is set on ultra and res at 1080p run my cpu at 4.8 im starting to like my old 2x 5970 better.


----------



## Milfstick

Ken1649 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milfstick*
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anyway, even if it shows 3 or 4, there is no option either, if say you want to Tri-Fire. It has been like that back in the days of 5970s. Either one card (2 GPUs) or two cards (4 GPUs). I don't recall seing what you are seing for 2 6990s. There is only to 'enable' or to 'disable' CrossFire to choose from.
> 
> The screws coming with Koolance block are all identical to the stock screws in size, thread and length. I think what they meant in the manual to use the Koolance if the original doesn't fit is, in any case should you damage the original thread then you have spares to replace damaged screw. I used all stock screw even for the 4 thumb nuts to secure the backplate to PCB.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just checked and I was wrong. Have to use the Koolance screws for the 4 thumb nuts. If you just used 3, you missed 1 spot possibly the one near the PCIe gold fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thumb screws thats what they are called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i forgot there were 4 supplied.


----------



## Milfstick

i want to sell a old 5970 with a ek water block where can i post it other than ebay?


----------



## tokoam

so i guess no solution ? for Vregs other than buying another waterblock RMA will not fix this problem scince its a design problem with there block ! i just ran mining and my gpu 1 is 60s max gpu2 90+ on load on the Vregs @ 940/1400 1.175 im disappointed to find this out just today after my my inlaw pointed it out ! I will send them a email but i dont think i will get far . surprisingly idle is 31.c on gpu vreg and 36 on gpu 2 which is fine seems to be a load problem


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


so i guess no solution ? for Vregs other than buying another waterblock RMA will not fix this problem scince its a design problem with there block ! i just ran mining and my gpu 1 is 60s max gpu2 90+ on load on the Vregs @ 940/1400 1.175 im disappointed to find this out just today after my my inlaw pointed it out ! I will send them a email but i dont think i will get far . surprisingly idle is 31.c on gpu vreg and 36 on gpu 2 which is fine seems to be a load problem


Yea I know, I'm kinda of pissed off as well, have to pay shipping and restocking for defective waterblocks.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14226016*
> Yea I know, I'm kinda of pissed off as well, have to pay shipping and restocking for defective waterblocks.


Well, it would be nice to have the screenshots of Gpu-z in full load from *Levesque* (koolance block) and *Nexus6* (swiftech block)

Guys it has been several months since many users have installed VID-AR699 without any probems *reported*! This is strange and I would definately ask other users like *Levesque* about their opinion, prior to proceeding with this veeeery boring and time/money consuming way of RMAing...


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14226375*
> Well, it would be nice to have the screenshots of Gpu-z in full load from *Levesque* (koolance block) and *Nexus6* (swiftech block)
> 
> Guys it has been several months since many users have installed VID-AR699 without any probems reported! This is stange and I would definately ask other users like *Levesque* about their opinion, prior to proceeding with this veeeery boring and time/money consuming way of RMAing...


Yes it is strange, but recently four users, all using Koolance, all with VReg temps in the 80s and 90s under load. Sounds suspect to me.

I bought them as refurbs direct from Koolance.com when they were having $20 dollars off on new VID-AR699 blocks and $30 on the refurb ones. Usually things go on sale when people don't really want them. Refurbs are products that have been returned to Koolance so the fact that they have a stock of refurbs, and that the blocks are on sale suggests to me that other users have had this problem.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14226477*
> Yes it is strange, but recently four users, all using Koolance, all with VReg temps in the 80s and 90s under load. Sounds suspect to me.
> 
> I bought them as refurbs direct from Koolance.com when they were having $20 dollars off on new VID-AR699 blocks and $30 on the refurb ones. Usually things go on sale when people don't really want them. Refurbs are products that have been returned to Koolance so the fact that they have a stock of refurbs, and that the blocks are on sale suggests to me that other users have had this problem.


...or that there was a faulty batch that gets 'recirculated' through the refurb procedure.

Of course all these are just assumptions and there is a high chance that you are right... 4 dissapointed users is too much.

Hmmm







, i am still waiting for Levesque's feedback on this.... and Nexus6 full load VReg numbers


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14226375*
> Well, it would be nice to have the screenshots of Gpu-z in full load from *Levesque* (koolance block) and *Nexus6* (swiftech block)
> 
> Guys it has been several months since many users have installed VID-AR699 without any probems *reported*! This is strange and I would definately ask other users like *Levesque* about their opinion, prior to proceeding with this veeeery boring and time/money consuming way of RMAing...


did some furture testing ingame playing crysis 2 and portal 2 it seems my vreg temps during normal use of gaming dosnt ever go above 55C to 60C It only happens during high stress like Furmark or Bit Mining. Still ! with other blocks like EK user's like Ezveedub his blocks dont exceed the upper 60s which leads me to beleave this is a design flaw as the block cannot dissipate the heat well enough on High load/stress.


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Yea I know, I'm kinda of pissed off as well, have to pay shipping and restocking for defective waterblocks.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


so i guess no solution ? for Vregs other than buying another waterblock RMA will not fix this problem scince its a design problem with there block ! i just ran mining and my gpu 1 is 60s max gpu2 90+ on load on the Vregs @ 940/1400 1.175 im disappointed to find this out just today after my my inlaw pointed it out ! I will send them a email but i dont think i will get far . surprisingly idle is 31.c on gpu vreg and 36 on gpu 2 which is fine seems to be a load problem



Fellas i have 2 of these koolance blocks under load never goes over 60 degrees 900/1375 1.2v you must of got duds. i must say before i added the second card i could get 1000/1375 1.25v easy and game for ages, i dont know what has happened because i can not get any where near those clocks since, when i try i get freezes or BSOD. Ive used EK wb on my 5970s never had a problem should of stuck with what i know works maybe


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


.... and Nexus6 full load VReg numbers










I'm getting a wierd chirping sound the second I run Furmark. Temps are within limits but that chirping noise doesn't sound too good. And also, everytime I try to print screenshot it, I get the stupid memory dump. I hate my RAM.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


Fellas i have 2 of these koolance blocks under load never goes over 60 degrees 900/1375 1.2v you must of got duds. i must say before i added the second card i could get 1000/1375 1.25v easy and game for ages, i dont know what has happened because i can not get any where near those clocks since, when i try i get freezes or BSOD. Ive used EK wb on my 5970s never had a problem should of stuck with what i know works maybe


I think you need to go up to a 1200w PSU with 2 6990's, I wouldn't run a 1000w with 2 6990's. A 1000w is fine for a 6990 + 6970 Tri-Fire, But thats where I would stop


----------



## TitaniumClocker

hey i have one of these


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


Fellas i have 2 of these koolance blocks under load never goes over 60 degrees 900/1375 1.2v you must of got duds. i must say before i added the second card i could get 1000/1375 1.25v easy and game for ages,


How about during stress testing programs not just gaming.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


Fellas i have 2 of these koolance blocks under load never goes over 60 degrees 900/1375 1.2v you must of got duds. i must say before i added the second card i could get 1000/1375 1.25v easy and game for ages, i dont know what has happened because i can not get any where near those clocks since, when i try i get freezes or BSOD. Ive used EK wb on my 5970s never had a problem should of stuck with what i know works maybe


There are 2 using VID-AR699 with high Vreg temps +90c hot enough to shut computer down after 10 mins of Mining. I don't remember anything Vreg temp will trigger the shutdown other than Core temp and temp 1, 2 & 3. Vreg can go as high as +120c by design. Could you please post your load and idle temps?


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I think you need to go up to a 1200w PSU with 2 6990's, I wouldn't run a 1000w with 2 6990's. A 1000w is fine for a 6990 + 6970 Tri-Fire, But thats where I would stop










Hmm i was thinking something along those lines.. would that also be why furmark freezes at anything over 900/1375 same with the alien vs predator.


----------



## Khalam

ok guys, here are my 6990s in all there glory


----------



## Mr.Sakamoto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


i want to sell a old 5970 with a ek water block where can i post it other than ebay?


check out the For Sale section of the forums

http://www.overclock.net/sale-wanted/


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I think you need to go up to a 1200w PSU with 2 6990's, I wouldn't run a 1000w with 2 6990's. A 1000w is fine for a 6990 + 6970 Tri-Fire, But thats where I would stop










Nah sorry but you're wrong the PSU editor here even recommends as low as 850w for 2 6990's

http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...alculator.html


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


Hmm i was thinking something along those lines.. would that also be why furmark freezes at anything over 900/1375 same with the alien vs predator.


Yea I think your right at the limit of what your 1000w can do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Nah sorry but you're wrong the PSU editor here even recommends as low as 850w for 2 6990's

http://www.overclock.net/power-suppl...alculator.html


I don't go by a psu calculator's, I go by what I have seen. 2 overclocked 6990's pull ALOT of power


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


How about during stress testing programs not just gaming.



fURMARK ECT? at clock speeds (Bios switch) 880/1250 1.175v even lower like 10 degrees lower taking in to consideration its winter here atm wait till summer i live in tropical Queensland Australia and the humidity is shocking (No aircon in my house) so i would say defiantly these temps will change when summer comes at the end of the year and i will probably add another Rad, but so far so good. I have one core that runs only 2 to 3 degrees higher than the other 3 but i dont think that is anything to worry about. What other GPU programs could you use to stress gpus?


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


ok guys, here are my 6990s in all there glory



















































































































What PCIE lanes are you running your cards they look very close


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


What other GPU programs could you use to stress gpus?


I'd tell you but they'd probably close this thread.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


ok guys, here are my 6990s in all there glory




















Decided to go with 1 SLI connector? Did you measure it will fit? I bought the wrong 2 pcs adjustable 2 slots.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I'd tell you but they'd probably close this thread.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiluckyb*












+1


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*












Let's just say discussion of a certain activity was prohibited about 2 months ago, and the 6990 is quite exceptional in regards to this activity


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Let's just say discussion of a certain activity was prohibited about 2 months ago, and the 6990 is quite exceptional in regards to this activity


I guess I messed something, Because I have no idea what your talking about







The guy ask you what programs he can use the stress test his video cards


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


Fellas i have 2 of these koolance blocks under load never goes over 60 degrees 900/1375 1.2v you must of got duds. i must say before i added the second card i could get 1000/1375 1.25v easy and game for ages, i dont know what has happened because i can not get any where near those clocks since, when i try i get freezes or BSOD. Ive used EK wb on my 5970s never had a problem should of stuck with what i know works maybe



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I think you need to go up to a 1200w PSU with 2 6990's, I wouldn't run a 1000w with 2 6990's. A 1000w is fine for a 6990 + 6970 Tri-Fire, But thats where I would stop











Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Yea I think your right at the limit of what your 1000w can do









I don't go by a psu calculator's, I go by what I have seen. 2 overclocked 6990's pull ALOT of power










HiLuckyB is right in the first place. For 2 6990 on AUSUM BIOS TDP 405w or 450w (don't remember) and that is not to add in you OC on those cards.

1,000w PSU is not pure +12v, its total of other voltages to run the PC. Never stress your PSU over 80% of its capacity. Go for 1,200w minimum.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiluckyb*


i guess i messed something, because i have no idea what your talking about







The guy ask you what programs he can use the stress test his video cards










+1 lol


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


so i guess no solution ? for Vregs other than buying another waterblock RMA will not fix this problem scince its a design problem with there block ! i just ran mining and my gpu 1 is 60s max gpu2 90+ on load on the Vregs @ 940/1400 1.175 im disappointed to find this out just today after my my inlaw pointed it out ! I will send them a email but i dont think i will get far . surprisingly idle is 31.c on gpu vreg and 36 on gpu 2 which is fine seems to be a load problem


There is no design flaw in the block. I've had phenomenal luck with both Koolance VID-AR699s, running my various processors in a room with ambient between 85-90Â° Fahrenheit . Hottest room in the house, dead roasting heat of Summer in Southern California. Right now, my GPUs idling between 35-38Â° with VREGs @ 38Â°. I'm going to run a series of benchmarks and record / take screenshot of peak VReg temperatures in typical loads (loads that at least drive usage to 90-99% usage across all cores). My clocks are 995 MHz core, 1520 MHz RAM.

I'm not sure what the fluff is going on with these anomalous Koolance results, but having at one point suffered from outlandishly high voltage regulator temperatures on one of my blocks, I'm inclined to think it's a treatable ailment.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


There is no design flaw in the block. I've had phenomenal luck with both Koolance VID-AR699s, running my various processors in a room with ambient between 85-90Â° Fahrenheit . Hottest room in the house, dead roasting heat of Summer in Southern California. Right now, my GPUs idling between 35-38Â° with VREGs @ 38Â°. I'm going to run a series of benchmarks and record / take screenshot of peak VReg temperatures in typical loads (loads that at least drive usage to 90-99% usage across all cores). My clocks are 995 MHz core, 1520 MHz RAM.

I'm not sure what the fluff is going on with these anomalous Koolance results, but having at one point suffered from outlandishly high voltage regulator temperatures on one of my blocks, I'm inclined to think it's a treatable ailment.



im not sure if you bit mine but benchmarks/gaming wont raise the vregs to the temps were talking about please run bitminer on both cores to fully test vregs then report back your results .


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


im not sure if you bit mine but benchmarks/gaming wont raise the vregs to the temps were talking about please run bitminer on both cores to fully test vregs then report back your results .


Keep that discussion off the forum. Its prohibited here.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


im not sure if you*activity x* but benchmarks/gaming wont raise the vregs to the temps were talking about please run *activity x* on both cores to fully test vregs then report back your results .


Just ran MSI Kombustor for 20 minutes, VReg temps in the 50's. Activity X puts my temps in the mid 70's, so I agree with this statement. This is with the XSPC block. With the hotlance vid-ar699 block it got to 90+ and shut down.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Hey 6990 owners. I'm wondering if you could help out with a little project. I'm trying to settle once and for all how much power HD6900 series cards need, so I can give more accurate power supply recommendations. It would be great to get some more data on 6990s, so if any of you have a Kill-a-Watt meter, or don't mind picking one up, your data could help a whole lot:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/106...6900-data.html


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Just ran MSI Kombustor for 20 minutes, VReg temps in the 50's. Activity X puts my temps in the mid 70's, so I agree with this statement. This is with the XSPC block. With the hotlance vid-ar699 block it got to 90+ and shut down.


Can't imagine what it would be like under stock air cooler


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Hey 6990 owners. I'm wondering if you could help out with a little project. I'm trying to settle once and for all how much power HD6900 series cards need, so I can give more accurate power supply recommendations. It would be great to get some more data on 6990s, so if any of you have a Kill-a-Watt meter, or don't mind picking one up, your data could help a whole lot:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/106...6900-data.html


Phaedrus2129, this can vary a lot with a 6990, BUT lets see if someone can get some results or maybe if I find a Kill-a-Watt meter, I can check. Depending on how much load your throw on a 6990 or OC it, it can vary. To be honest, it can run fine on a lower wattage PSU than recommended by ATI, but you can run into cap noise or squealing from the card/PSU, so it depends on the quality PSU or 6990 card you get. I have a MSI 6990 that was noisy as hell, and it started to artifact, so I RMAed it. The replacement is dead quiet. I guess we would need to know also if its watecooled or stock air cooled too, since heat will affect voltage needed to run the card properly.


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Just ran MSI Kombustor for 20 minutes, VReg temps in the 50's. Activity X puts my temps in the mid 70's, so I agree with this statement. This is with the XSPC block. With the hotlance vid-ar699 block it got to 90+ and shut down.



Ok MSI Kombustor so thats what i should use to stress my GPUs,,, Is your kooling solution good enough because something aint wright there. are u using a push pull setup on your rad?


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


HiLuckyB is right in the first place. For 2 6990 on AUSUM BIOS TDP 405w or 450w (don't remember) and that is not to add in you OC on those cards.

1,000w PSU is not pure +12v, its total of other voltages to run the PC. Never stress your PSU over 80% of its capacity. Go for 1,200w minimum.


Hmm i realy dont wana spend another $400 on bigger PSU ill just have to wait and be happy with what i have atm. 900/1375 1.2v will do..


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


I'm getting a wierd chirping sound the second I run Furmark. Temps are within limits but that chirping noise doesn't sound too good. And also, everytime I try to print screenshot it, I get the stupid memory dump. I hate my RAM.










I dont know if this is going to help, but a few people have reported that they got rid off the whinning noise from the card (under stress test) when they installed *Catalyst 11.6b with CAP2*

Give it a try if you like...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milfstick*


Hmm i realy dont wana spend another $400 on bigger PSU ill just have to wait and be happy with what i have atm. 900/1375 1.2v will do..










Do you really need 1.2v for 900/1375? It seems most 6990's can do at least 925/1350 1.175v. I know my 6990 can do 960/1375 @1.175v.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Do you really need 1.2v for 900/1375? It seems most 6990's can do at least 925/1350 1.175v. I know my 6990 can do 960/1375 @1.175v.


I agree. You should be able to run 940/1380 on stock voltage from what I've seen.


----------



## tokoam

@940/1400 here 1.175 ECC will kick in on anything higher on ram for me and cause performance problems my card didn't seem to like high volts @ 1.210v I have noticed artifacts with that said I am pretty happy at what it's at aside from the bloody vreg problem on gpu 2


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


ok guys, here are my 6990s in all there glory









...










Very nice pictures!

Any chance to send us your vreg temps under stress test please?

Are these blocks from the refurb batch with the 30$ discount or just the 'normal' blocks?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Originally Posted by Khalam View Post
ok guys, here are my 6990s in all there glory

Very nice pictures!

Any chance to send us your vreg temps under stress test please?


Yea please stress test using Phoenix or GUIminer, thnx. Strictly for stress testing purposes only of course


----------



## Khalam

the setup isnt running yet, it will probably another few days before I get the water going and then ill post anything youll want







they are normal blocks btw







if it goes for the lanes I actually didnt check... just put them in the two closest to each other, dont tell me this is gone be a problem


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


the setup isnt running yet, it will probably another few days before I get the water going and then ill post anything youll want







they are normal blocks btw







if it goes for the lanes I actually didnt check... just put them in the two closest to each other, dont tell me this is gone be a problem










From the pics, it is one slot adjustable. You should be









Edit:

If it comes short to make it to the next card, it is an easy fix, use as many G1/4 Male - Female adapters.


----------



## XXXfire

I've just finished a 30 minute run of Furmark 1.8.5 (no alternative, as the latest edition glitches out of fullscreen by default) as means to provide an example of the Koolance VID-AR699's capability in a crossfire team. I ran the program in "Xtreme Burning Mode" with CCC power-control set to +20% per each of all 4 GPUs. Clocks were semi-conservatively kept @ 950/1475 & 1.12 volts.

Although the subsequent image lists Vreg temperature as "AVG" @ 56.9 Celsius, it is in fact the peak value reached & consistent across all 4 Cayman GPUs. While the screen was recorded, GPU-Z didn't have time to register the label from average to maximum; although I swear to such as being absolutely accurate.










What follows is a screen-shot record of the entire 30 minute episode. For those unable to link-up or see the image, here's a brief summation: across all 4 GPU cores, the peak temperature was 56Â°, 57Â°, 57Â°, and 56Â° Celsius. This peak came early (first 5 minutes) thereafter not returning (nearest proximity was 1Â° C). For the effective remainder, the GPUs maintained equilibrium of near immobile variance (1-2Â° plus/minus), maintaining the temperatures as follow: 53Â°, 54Â°, 53Â°, 54Â° Celsius. GPU usage was consistently near maximum, within a strict range of 95-99%. The ambient temperature was a very miserable 29Â° Celsius; idle GPU starting values were 39Â°, 37Â°, 37Â°, 38Â°.










Hope ya'll find this informative, interesting, or .. of some benefit or bemusement, one way or another. I've not run Furmark in a year, as I've found the power virus to place undue strain on very, very important components. I also didn't prefer seeing the near linear time to temperature increase graph







. Looking at these results, though, with robust clocks & slight intentionally high voltage in my "hot as a crotch" office? Certainly feeling satisfied with the capabilties of my components. Remember, those of ya'll complaining of VReg temperatures via Koolance 6990 blocks, that I too encountered skyrocketing temperatures (100% +) before adjustments were made remedying the issue. It's likely your issues may not be so simple as mine, originally (re-torquing screws) , but I wanted to post a demonstration of how well these blocks can capably cool the VRMs. Granted, it's not an insane jaw-dropping 24Â° a la Swiftech's 6990 refrigerator edition, but comparison notwithstanding it does quite well. Certainly not 80's & above.


----------



## Khalam

XXXFire what rads are you using with your 6990s? btw i find your post very informative and cant wait to post my own temps for comparison







once i get the water starting ill run 4 versions of the test







1 and 2 with ambient of about 24-26c with stock and oced clocks and then my benching temp of 7-9c ambient







same with stock and oced clocks


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


XXXFire what rads are you using with your 6990s? btw i find your post very informative and cant wait to post my own temps for comparison







once i get the water starting ill run 4 versions of the test







1 and 2 with ambient of about 24-26c with stock and oced clocks and then my benching temp of 7-9c ambient







same with stock and oced clocks










Thanks for the kind words, brother







. Because of the excessive heat my PC operates in, I've recently (literally, last few days) injected my serial loop with a fourth Swiftech radiator. Fortunately, I had an open area on the case that, in my mind at least, screamed for the addition of a MCR-220 (120x2) I'd acquired with the Apogee XT "kit" my water-cooling adventure founded on. Before the sweltering summer months I'd never felt there was just cause to put it to use, what with a pair of 360 & a solitary 480 (Swiftech MCR-320 & MCR - 420) unit towering in attachment to my case. Even now, I am aware the addition is overkill (temperatures aren't much influenced by it, though time to equilibrium balance & it's maintenance, is) but I figured, why the fluff not?

A quick note: Swiftech radiators don't have stellar reputations. They are, though, decent enough companions for 120mm fans in the low to moderate displacement range. Considering my loop is serial, & likely dumping @ full load far more than a kilowatt's energy, I really love them for the cost.

I'm very much looking forward to seeing the results you'll accomplish with the extravagant upgrades as detailed in your thread over in the cooling section. I didn't realize, being quite uninformed regarding PC radiators, the XSPC 360 duo you've selected are de-facto standard "best" of the field. Valuable data considering my comments on that thread. Still, I hope you'll consider an additional rad for the GPU loop or converting to serial. Frankly, considering you were crushing through 20K scores in 3DMark 11 while pushing 1000/1500 on AIR, I'm not too concerned about your "luck of the draw" when it comes to picking up flawless equipment. I'd bet dollars to donuts, knock on wood, your Koolance blocks will perform brilliantly without a hitch. You'll definitely have a blast with your setup finished, man. As I said, it's gonna be fun to see how your results compare with mine, as we've got virtual mirror image rigs, clocks, RAM, and on and on. How are you doing with putting everything together? Keep on taking photos, post them up here & let me know how the leak test process is going


----------



## Khalam

thanks XXXfire







ive kind of hit a wall atm







ive got everything fitted, measured etc, all I think needs to be done is fill her with distilled and see what happens







thats the part im a bit unsure about... ive asked a friend who set up a few wc already to help me fill the loop, leak test etc but he bailed on me today and there is no contact with him







if he doesnt show up till end of day 2m, then sunday to monday night ill do it on my own and hope I wont screw up a 7000$+ rig


----------



## tokoam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I've just finished a 30 minute run of Furmark 1.8.5 (no alternative, as the latest edition glitches out of fullscreen by default) as means to provide an example of the Koolance VID-AR699's capability in a crossfire team. I ran the program in "Xtreme Burning Mode" with CCC power-control set to +20% per each of all 4 GPUs. Clocks were semi-conservatively kept @ 950/1475 & 1.12 volts.

Although the subsequent image lists Vreg temperature as "AVG" @ 56.9 Celsius, it is in fact the peak value reached & consistent across all 4 Cayman GPUs. While the screen was recorded, GPU-Z didn't have time to register the label from average to maximum; although I swear to such as being absolutely accurate.










What follows is a screen-shot record of the entire 30 minute episode. For those unable to link-up or see the image, here's a brief summation: across all 4 GPU cores, the peak temperature was 56Â°, 57Â°, 57Â°, and 56Â° Celsius. This peak came early (first 5 minutes) thereafter not returning (nearest proximity was 1Â° C). For the effective remainder, the GPUs maintained equilibrium of near immobile variance (1-2Â° plus/minus), maintaining the temperatures as follow: 53Â°, 54Â°, 53Â°, 54Â° Celsius. GPU usage was consistently near maximum, within a strict range of 95-99%. The ambient temperature was a very miserable 29Â° Celsius; idle GPU starting values were 39Â°, 37Â°, 37Â°, 38Â°.










Hope ya'll find this informative, interesting, or .. of some benefit or bemusement, one way or another. I've not run Furmark in a year, as I've found the power virus to place undue strain on very, very important components. I also didn't prefer seeing the near linear time to temperature increase graph







. Looking at these results, though, with robust clocks & slight intentionally high voltage in my "hot as a crotch" office? Certainly feeling satisfied with the capabilties of my components. Remember, those of ya'll complaining of VReg temperatures via Koolance 6990 blocks, that I too encountered skyrocketing temperatures (100% +) before adjustments were made remedying the issue. It's likely your issues may not be so simple as mine, originally (re-torquing screws) , but I wanted to post a demonstration of how well these blocks can capably cool the VRMs. Granted, it's not an insane jaw-dropping 24Â° a la Swiftech's 6990 refrigerator edition, but comparison notwithstanding it does quite well. Certainly not 80's & above.


which thermal pads are you using that came with the kit ? gray = 0.5mm, pink/white = 1.0mm ? im wondering if mayber the thicker one has any effect on it ? also please check vregs both vregs on both cards for me the only one i have a issue with is gpu 2


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


thanks XXXfire







ive kind of hit a wall atm







ive got everything fitted, measured etc, all I think needs to be done is fill her with distilled and see what happens







thats the part im a bit unsure about... ive asked a friend who set up a few wc already to help me fill the loop, leak test etc but he bailed on me today and there is no contact with him







if he doesnt show up till end of day 2m, then sunday to monday night ill do it on my own and hope I wont screw up a 7000$+ rig










Other than leak testing, did you flush your rads? Make sure you do this, as you don't want flux floating out and into your blocks. You can use regular water, but rinse with distilled/RO-DI water afterwards.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14232448*
> Phaedrus2129, this can vary a lot with a 6990, BUT lets see if someone can get some results or maybe if I find a Kill-a-Watt meter, I can check. Depending on how much load your throw on a 6990 or OC it, it can vary. To be honest, it can run fine on a lower wattage PSU than recommended by ATI, but you can run into cap noise or squealing from the card/PSU, so it depends on the quality PSU or 6990 card you get. I have a MSI 6990 that was noisy as hell, and it started to artifact, so I RMAed it. The replacement is dead quiet. I guess we would need to know also if its watecooled or stock air cooled too, since heat will affect voltage needed to run the card properly.


Well one of my main goals is to see how power usage scales with overclocking and power cap tweaking. A stock pair of HD6970s can run on a quality 650W; but if you overclock them and use +20% power cap, initial data suggests they can hit 800W under heavy load. So I want to get a comprehensive data set so I can make recommendations for 6950s, 6970s, and 6990s without any doubt in my mind.

The 6900 series is perhaps the only series where you can take a 200W card (HD6950 2GB) and turn it into a 300W card (unlocked, overclocked, power cap +20%). I need to see how the numbers vary in the real world though.


----------



## MadHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14231297*
> There are 2 using VID-AR699 with high Vreg temps +90c hot enough to shut computer down after 10 mins of Mining. I don't remember anything Vreg temp will trigger the shutdown other than Core temp and temp 1, 2 & 3. Vreg can go as high as +120c by design. Could you please post your load and idle temps?


Idle
View attachment 220012

Load after a minute
View attachment 220013

Load after 10 minutes
View attachment 220014


Watercooled using koolance waterblock.
on same loop as CPU , MB & Ram block


----------



## ElGreco

Just came across this thread...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?268190-Swiftech-Epsilon-HD6990-amp-Komodo-6900-V2/page2

Pretty interesting furmark results! I hope *Nexus6* will manage to confirm such great results!


----------



## Aaranu

Hey guys, i recently noticed on gpuz that my 6990 was idling at 50c, and also running at 500 mhz at idle.. If i Click and select the other 6990 in gpuz it shows it idling at 250mhz and at 37c... Im assuming it is showing one gpu and then then other. So does anyone know why my 1st gpu is at 500 mhz at idle..... I am running eyefinity atm, might that have anything to do with it?

Hopefully what ive wrote makes sense to you guys and someone can shed some light! (I can upload some pics to make it easier to understand as well if you request)


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHacker;14237496*
> Idle
> View attachment 220012
> 
> Load after a minute
> View attachment 220013
> 
> Load after 10 minutes
> View attachment 220014


Idle CPU temp 58-63c? GPU1 46-47.5c & GPU2 46-48c? On water same loop?

GPU-Z main tab the memory 901 Mhz but under Sensor tab it is 1250 Mhz?

Maybe a few words could explain the screenshots better about the CPU and GPU temps........... Other than to say Koolance VID-AR699 is not as good as other blocks to keep the Vreg temps in check, if screenshots posted above was under watercooling


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu;14239933*
> Hey guys, i recently noticed on gpuz that my 6990 was idling at 50c, and also running at 500 mhz at idle.. If i Click and select the other 6990 in gpuz it shows it idling at 250mhz and at 37c... Im assuming it is showing one gpu and then then other. So does anyone know why my 1st gpu is at 500 mhz at idle..... I am running eyefinity atm, might that have anything to do with it?
> 
> Hopefully what ive wrote makes sense to you guys and someone can shed some light! (I can upload some pics to make it easier to understand as well if you request)


Eyefinity or more than 1 screen, Core and Memory clocks are higher to maintain stability. Easy test, use one screen it will lower the clock hence lower temp.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14239995*
> Eyefinity or more than 1 screen, Core and Memory clocks are higher to maintain stability. Easy test, use one screen it will lower the clock hence lower temp.


Cheers mate! i will try that


----------



## Milfstick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14232513*
> Do you really need 1.2v for 900/1375? It seems most 6990's can do at least 925/1350 1.175v. I know my 6990 can do 960/1375 @1.175v.


My problem is definitely the psu i can do 1000/1375 1.25v when only running a single card using furmark 1.8.5 the power draw with both cards OC is too much for Hx1000


----------



## MadHacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14239955*
> Idle CPU temp 58-63c? GPU1 46-47.5c & GPU2 46-48c? On water same loop?
> 
> GPU-Z main tab the memory 901 Mhz but under Sensor tab it is 1250 Mhz?
> 
> Maybe a few words could explain the screenshots better about the CPU and GPU temps........... Other than to say Koolance VID-AR699 is not as good as other blocks to keep the Vreg temps in check, if screenshots posted above was under watercooling


I Edit/Added some notes...
problem is is i get this even on air.
and system freezes


----------



## thrgk

is there a way to set it so when im trying to find my 6990 max oc, that it doesnt hard lock and i have to hard reset? IDK why its hard locking, i set it to 1000/1500 at 1.2v and no go. It is watercooled, temps are fine. is 1.2 to much, could TOO MUCH VOLTAGE CAUSE LOCK UPS?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


is there a way to set it so when im trying to find my 6990 max oc, that it doesnt hard lock and i have to hard reset? IDK why its hard locking, i set it to 1000/1500 at 1.2v and no go. It is watercooled, temps are fine. is 1.2 to much, could TOO MUCH VOLTAGE CAUSE LOCK UPS?


My 6990 needs 1.205v to get 1000/1375. You might want to try dropping the memory down some. The memory on my 6990 doesn't like to go over 1475. I always overclock the core to the max it can do at the set voltege, Then slowly up the memory untill it's not stable anymore


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadHacker*


Idle
Attachment 220012
Load after a minute
Attachment 220013
Load after 10 minutes
Attachment 220014

Watercooled using koolance waterblock.
on same loop as CPU , MB & Ram block



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadHacker*


I Edit/Added some notes...
problem is is i get this even on air.
and system freezes


You are the first one to confirm even on stock air cooler the Vreg temp is also going wild out of curb, running Mining I supposed?

By only looking at your posted temps on watercooled, something doesn't seem right about the temperatures but it is hard to say other than wild guesses without knowing what you are using such as rads, pumps, fans configuration, tube routing, ambient etc.

The way I look at the waterblock, I would just go with some common sense here and not going to brand this is better than the others. 
The Vreg temp is the issue, look at the Koolance VID-AR699 picture where Vregs contact area with the waterblock thru thermal pad. Then compare the surface of that area with waterblock picture of other brands especially the Vreg area. If you think other brand surface contact area will provide better thermal dissipation or it is made with metallurgy for some high tech space shuttle, then go for that specific brands.

If you think all brands more or less are equally same, flow restriction, micro fins inside, material, could take a clooser look at what you are using now and why the Vreg temps are not in check. I lost count how many posters on this thread using VID-AR699s reported having this problem running Bit Coin. By this, I am not so confident to believe there is a design flaw as some might have claimed.

Maybe some will get a product that went wrong somewhere during the process. I know I do have one that the 4 nut posts couldn't get thru the PCB for the X bracket to screw on. It is out of alignment by 0.5mm (visual estimation) but this is an easy fix. I got one extra block as spare just in case something like this might happen and leaving me no choice but to RMA.

I am not an expert here but I always try to find the answer simplest way possible and to use some common sense without getting wild hare going cracking my head.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


The way I look at the waterblock, I would just go with some common sense here and not going to brand this is better than the others.


Worse than others you mean.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


I lost count how many posters on this thread using VID-AR699s reported having this problem running Bit Coin. By this, I am not so confident to believe there is a design flaw as some might have claimed.


Unless someone can show me that the VRegs on the cards using this block don't overheat while Bitmining, I consider the block defective. Products have an implied standard of merchantability for reasonably foreseeable uses. Bitmining is a reasonably foreseeable use so when the cards fail on me when I mine I consider the block defective.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHacker;14237496*
> Idle
> View attachment 220012
> 
> Load after a minute
> View attachment 220013
> 
> Load after 10 minutes
> View attachment 220014
> 
> 
> Watercooled using koolance waterblock.
> on same loop as CPU , MB & Ram block


I opened up 2 VID-AR699s and noticed the imprints were less visible as the rest of the Vregs on the same row (circled in red A). The other block also showing the same at the same exact location.

I used the included grey 0.5mm thermal pad and was thinking to add another layer to make it to 1mm, but don't know if it will cause other issues to the rest. So I just filed off the stand off nearest to that area (circled in red B) maybe by 0.5mm not sure, replaced with new 0.5mm grey thermal pad, screwed everything back on, at this point I was hoping to flex the board to the amount filed off to have enough space for the screw to travel thus giving more pressure on that area. Opened it up again to check the imprints, it has improved but still not as significantly as the rest on that row.

I did the same to the other block. If you are willing to go thru all the troubles to check maybe you will spot something and hopefully it will be in the same area as circled in red. Your Vreg2 and the temp sensor could be located in that area too.

So curious had to open it up to check and this is the only explanation that makes sense to me. It is just a waterblock not some high tech secret weapons


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14246176*
> I opened up 2 VID-AR699s and noticed the imprints were less visible as the rest of the Vregs on the same row (circled in red A). The other block also showing the same at the same exact location.
> 
> I used the included grey 0.5mm thermal pad and was thinking to add another layer to make it to 1mm, but don't know if it will cause other issues to the rest. So I just filed off the stand off nearest to that area (circled in red B) maybe by 0.5mm not sure, replaced with new 0.5mm grey thermal pad, screwed everything back on, at this point I was hoping to flex the board to the amount filed off to have enough space for the screw to travel thus giving more pressure on that area. Opened it up again to check the imprints, it has improved but still not as significantly as the rest on that row.
> 
> I did the same to the other block. If you are willing to go thru all the troubles to check maybe you will spot something and hopefully it will be in the same area as circled in red. Your Vreg2 and the temp sensor could be located in that area too.
> 
> So curious had to open it up to check and this is the only explanation that makes sense to me. It is just a waterblock not some high tech secret weapons


Just switch to 1.0mm thermal pad instead of .5mm. The thermal pad will compress, so it won't affect the other areas.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14246680*
> Just switch to 1.0mm thermal pad instead of .5mm. The thermal pad will compress, so it won't affect the other areas.


Yeah, could have done that but the GPUs contacts already perfect and I don't run Bit Coin for it to matter that much


----------



## tokoam

So i decided to take the koolance block apart gpu vregs had no impressions using .5mm on one side so i decided to take put a new layer i screwed it all together then disassembled to check for impressions for some reason that center section dosnt sit flush and dosnt make contact with the vregs on that side so i decided to use the 1.0m thermal pad . here are my results this is after 20 mins or so the vregs would not hit more than 67C on furmark but on GUI miner still hits 83C +. the vregs are now even in temp but still dont cool well before vreg1 was 55 max using 0.5m (the side that made contact) the other was 15 deg off .

Gpu1 idle:33c
Gpu2 idle :34c
Gpu1 idle:vreg 35C
Gpu2 isle:vreg 33C


----------



## Ken1649

Keep checking, you'll get it sorted out


----------



## tokoam

Okay so heres the deal guys it appears there are quite a few people that have the top vreg rail on the koolance block misaligned i tryed the supplied pink 1mm thermal pad and that helped but had poor heat transer dont use it ! so what i did was double stack the 0.5mm EK thermal pads i had luckily i had extras if you have EK 1mm pads i would use those it seems the EK pads are thinner and harder and transfer way better my temps before this were in the 90+ on vreg look at the pics below you can see it isnt aligned i even took it apart and reseated and verfied all screws no imprint on left side of thermal pads on gpu here are my pics showing u they arent even and this is hard stress with GUI Miner about 1 hr in .try this out guys in the mid 60s now







Koolance needs to fix there this is @ 940/1400


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


Okay so heres the deal guys it appears there are quite a few people that have the top vreg rail on the koolance block misaligned i tryed the supplied pink 1mm thermal pad and that helped but had poor heat transer dont use it ! so what i did was double stack the 0.5mm EK thermal pads i had luckily i had extras if you have EK 1mm pads i would use those it seems the EK pads are thinner and harder and transfer way better my temps before this were in the 90+ on vreg look at the pics below you can see it isnt aligned i even took it apart and reseated and verfied all screws no imprint on left side of thermal pads on gpu here are my pics showing u they arent even and this is hard stress with GUI Miner about 1 hr in .try this out guys in the mid 60s now







Koolance needs to fix there this is @ 940/1400


Good job man, maybe make the GPU-Z pic a little bigger so the temps are clearly visible. Usually Koolance is spot on but they dropped the ball on this one. So just to summarize use 2 layers of the gray pad because pink thermal interface=crap.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Good job man, maybe make the GPU-Z pic a little bigger so the temps are clearly visible. Usually Koolance is spot on but they dropped the ball on this one. So just to summarize use 2 layers of the gray pad because pink thermal interface=crap.


you got it the pink one that they provided is like gum. and very stretchy i updated the pic for you .


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


Okay so heres the deal guys it appears there are quite a few people that have the top vreg rail on the koolance block misaligned i tryed the supplied pink 1mm thermal pad and that helped but had poor heat transer dont use it ! so what i did was double stack the 0.5mm EK thermal pads i had luckily i had extras if you have EK 1mm pads i would use those it seems the EK pads are thinner and harder and transfer way better my temps before this were in the 90+ on vreg look at the pics below you can see it isnt aligned i even took it apart and reseated and verfied all screws no imprint on left side of thermal pads on gpu here are my pics showing u they arent even and this is hard stress with GUI Miner about 1 hr in .try this out guys in the mid 60s now







Koolance needs to fix there this is @ 940/1400











You can still lower it down, I lowered this stand off a bit (circled in blue) and now it is perfect flush. Never thought anyone would go as thoroughly as what you just did. Good job well done


----------



## tokoam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


You can still lower it down, I lowered this stand off a bit (circled in blue) and now it is perfect flush. Never thought anyone would go as thoroughly as what you just did. Good job well done













you said you can lower it by ? grinding away the stand off ?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


you said you can lower it by ? grinding away the stand off ?


I use jewelry file. Do not use Dremel or the sort. Just use manual and not too much, 0.2-0.3mm will do. Do not lower the nut post as circled in blue (sorry, I looked at the picture upside down) but the one on the right hand side.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


I use jewelry file. Do not use Dremel or the sort. Just use manual and not too much, 0.2-0.3mm will do. Do not lower the nut post as circled in blue (sorry, I looked at the picture upside down) but the one on the right hand side.


lol i think ill stick with the method i found heheh this is a fail on koolance they refused to answer back to my email about my problem . had i of known i would of gotten something else but oh well the sad part about it is if i decide to get a second on i would want them to match so i would probably still get another koolance.But i guess its a easy fix once you know about it i recommend all new install users check after assembly take back apart and check your impressions on the pads. i spent a few hours between taken apart draining and doing these steps over twice to test .


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


lol i think ill stick with the method i found heheh this is a fail on koolance they refused to answer back to my email about my problem . had i of known i would of gotten something else but oh well the sad part about it is if i decide to get a second on i would want them to match so i would probably still get another koolance.But i guess its a easy fix once you know about it i recommend all new install users check after assembly take back apart and check your impressions on the pads. i spent a few hours between taken apart draining and doing these steps over twice to test .


Actually it was printed in the manual to check the imprints but guess no one gives it a damn


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Actually it was printed in the manual to check the imprints but guess no one gives it a damn










Every company says to check the thermal pad imprints. But in most cases, its usually for one off issues where a PCB may be slightly bowed or a component is installed slightly off on height. It seems in this case, the Koolance block has a machining variance which is off slightly. Its the only block I think that's a multiple component block sandwiched together on Acetal. All the other blocks are a slab of copper with top. Much less chance of having this issue with a copper slab, than a multiple component water block. At least now we know what to look for and correct it as needed. Heck, EK was off too at first with the incorrect standoffs not threading all the way in, but they sent out new standoffs a week later.


----------



## Ken1649

That too. I won't be surprised if all blocks for 6990 are outsourced and made in some home industries with semi-modern machinery. Looking by the quality, the surface is rough and not made with high precision tools. I got 3 of them and one with the 4 nut posts out of alignment.

But how many 6990s out there that user even going to watercool it, take the members on this thread 100 x 1,000 = 100,000 pcs? So I don't think these blocks is mass produced, just to compliment one of the others.


----------



## ElGreco

*So, any idea which waterblock is the best performer for 6990?* I would not like to have a waterblock with worse temps than the ones of the stock cooler!

Yesterday i played Crysis2 for 20 mins with room temperature 29 and gpu temps never went above 65C and vreg 61C... Air cooled 6990 with fan ~50%


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14253797*
> That too. I won't be surprised if all blocks for 6990 are outsourced and made in some home industries with semi-modern machinery. Looking by the quality, the surface is rough and not made with high precision tools. I got 3 of them and one with the 4 nut posts out of alignment.


Yar, true. Many of these blocks wouldn't pass muster in other industries. The whole, omg high quality copper is hard to mill is bull when you have mills cutting steel day in and out for the automotive industry. I asked my friend with a 3 axis cnc about making some cpu blocks. I can't wait till he starts this little side project. He's got a masters from Cranfield for CFD, so I expect making a 1-2in thick block is a fart in the wind compared to multi-plane undertrays.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Yar, true. Many of these blocks wouldn't pass muster in other industries. The whole, omg high quality copper is hard to mill is bull when you have mills cutting steel day in and out for the automotive industry. I asked my friend with a 3 axis cnc about making some cpu blocks. I can't wait till he starts this little side project. He's got a masters from Cranfield for CFD, so I expect making a 1-2in thick block is a fart in the wind compared to multi-plane undertrays.


My point exactly. Unless they are mass produced with a large quantity, they can afford to maintain the current margins and at current selling price to use precision tool down to the microns.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


*So, any idea which waterblock is the best performer for 6990?* I would not like to have a waterblock with worse temps than the ones of the stock cooler!

Yesterday i played Crysis2 for 20 mins with room temperature 29 and gpu temps never went above 65C and vreg 61C... Air cooled 6990 with fan ~50%


I was kinda expecting others to reply and what they have to say.

Go for the one you like, they all perform much better than stock air cooler. Or you can pick the one with known issue and fix it, or others and it is draw of the lucks.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


*So, any idea which waterblock is the best performer for 6990?* I would not like to have a waterblock with worse temps than the ones of the stock cooler!

Yesterday i played Crysis2 for 20 mins with room temperature 29 and gpu temps never went above 65C and vreg 61C... Air cooled 6990 with fan ~50%


I'm using the XSPC block and I recommend it. Temps after 2 hours of mining:


----------



## ElGreco

* Best waterblock for 6990 ?*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


...

I was kinda expecting others to reply and what they have to say.

Go for the one you like, they all perform much better than stock air cooler. Or you can pick the one with known issue and fix it, or others and it is draw of the lucks.


I get your point and thanks for your reply, but since i live in a sunny country where airconditioning is needed/used only 1-2 months per year, even 5 degrees difference in vreg matter to me. Thats why I would appreciate your feedback (preferably with numbers)...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


I'm using the XSPC block and I recommend it. Temps after 2 hours of mining:











Thanks again, but the picture you sent shows your memories underclocked









*Guys, it would be nice to have the numbers under load of gpus and vreg of other users as well e.g. Nexus6, ezveedub, khalam, Levesque etc...* whenever able of course.

Currently, after a small research i have done it seems that swiftech block is the winner, but you are the ones to confirm this or not!

Thank you all!


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14266018*
> Thanks again, but the picture you sent shows your memories underclocked


Yea, sorry, underclocked memory works better for my purposes. Here's with regular memory clocks, after about an hour mining. It's basically the same though, maybe 2-3 degrees higher in some places. It's hard to tell which one is the best though because it doesn't seem a lot of people with waterblocks mine, at least in this group, and it seems so far that it's only bitmining that really tests the VRegs.


----------



## TitaniumClocker

I get the same thing with Danger Den waterblock. GPU temp never breaks 54C, I leave my PC mining for 8-10 hours at a time while I'm away at my day job

GPU clocked to 960 Mhz


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14266018*
> *Best waterblock for 6990 ?*
> 
> I get your point and thanks for your reply, but since i live in a sunny country where airconditioning is needed/used only 1-2 months per year, even 5 degrees difference in vreg matter to me. Thats why I would appreciate your feedback (preferably with numbers)...
> 
> Thanks again, but the picture you sent shows your memories underclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, it would be nice to have the numbers under load of gpus and vreg of other users as well e.g. Nexus6, ezveedub, khalam, Levesque etc...* whenever able of course.
> 
> Currently, after a small research i have done it seems that swiftech block is the winner, but you are the ones to confirm this or not!
> 
> Thank you all!


The Swiftech block is fine. What I meant by draw of the lucks was, once in a while someone will get a product that missed by QC. That's an easy fix for a waterblock, just take it apart from the PCB and check for the imprints as you have seen few pages back. Don't worry about, as long as all contact areas sit flush, they all perform equal. Should it give you glitches, just post the pics here









I ran into another disaster while putting everything back on the rush. I always use a stronger pump to burp the loop, this is a 5 mins solution to bleed the air bubbles back to the reservoirs (they are at the highest point of the loops) without the tedious work to tilt it everywhere and wait for few days free from bubbles. While doing that, I forgot to connect the output from the rad back to reservoir. Switched the pump on, less than 1 min, there is a bursting sound of the coolant. The end of the tubing came off from the compression fitting and the coolant is everywhere.

I don't fancy the prospect to dismantle everything right now and to have it thoroughly cleaned, as I mixed distilled water with corrosion inhibitor and Propelyne Glycol as biocide.


----------



## trippinonprozac

pushed a new PB after moving back to the 11.6 CAT drivers.

CPU @ 5.1h jiggahurts

really happy with the performance of Tri Fire!!


----------



## evo180sx

Hey Guys,

If any of you mine bitcoins, come join my minipool here: https://evo180sx.triplemining.com/register

You can see us on the stats page, called: AUSSIE MINERS

Cheers
Michael


----------



## catcherintherye

@evo180sx- please delete your message, against the rules to discuss that here.


----------



## Khalam

boys and girls im back on my rig







I had a few adventures yesterday night and today but ive managed to get everything going and thats the most important part







currently running a single 6990 before im comfortable with the loop not leaking (im after a good 8h of testing atm







and after 3 runs of 3dmark 2011 my vreg temps are at 35C and gpus at 34 and 35c







btw on a stock 2600k im getting 17-20c idle and 40-44 prime95 load


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14275970*
> boys and girls im back on my rig I had a few adventures yesterday night and today but ive managed to get everything going and thats the most important part currently running a single 6990 before im comfortable with the loop not leaking (im after a good 8h of testing atm and after 3 runs of 3dmark 2011 my vreg temps are at 35C and gpus at 34 and 35c btw on a stock 2600k im getting 17-20c idle and 40-44 prime95 load


Look forward to seeing the results Khalam!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;14232378*
> Hey 6990 owners. I'm wondering if you could help out with a little project. I'm trying to settle once and for all how much power HD6900 series cards need, so I can give more accurate power supply recommendations. It would be great to get some more data on 6990s, so if any of you have a Kill-a-Watt meter, or don't mind picking one up, your data could help a whole lot:
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1067214-calling-hd6900-data.html


FYI, I did this testing just now. Did anyone else try it? Trying to confirm the results I got. You can see my results here:

http://www.overclock.net/14276115-post32.html


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14275970*
> boys and girls im back on my rig I had a few adventures yesterday night and today but ive managed to get everything going and thats the most important part currently running a single 6990 before im comfortable with the loop not leaking (im after a good 8h of testing atm and after 3 runs of 3dmark 2011 my vreg temps are at 35C and gpus at 34 and 35c btw on a stock 2600k im getting 17-20c idle and 40-44 prime95 load


Your ambient is 7° C









Use suction pump instead of gravity fed pump, free from leak testing and bleeding the loops but it will go against what most watercoolers do here.


----------



## Khalam

quick update at 1020/1500 im getting 37-38 on the gpus and 41.3-45.8 on the vregs thats using the koolance blocks I got without any mods (filling down the studs) and with a single layer of the grey thermal pad. Im gone spend tonight and 2m putting everything back in to the case etc and once im finished ill post some pics and benches

btw thats at 15c ambient


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14276302*
> FYI, I did this testing just now. Did anyone else try it? Trying to confirm the results I got. You can see my results here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/14276115-post32.html


That's correct







I use 1,250w + 1,200w with equal preload to all the voltages. Still looking for a PSU big enough with a continuos rating +12v 1,200w to take out one PSU hanging outside the case.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14266018*
> *Best waterblock for 6990 ?*
> 
> I get your point and thanks for your reply, but since i live in a sunny country where airconditioning is needed/used only 1-2 months per year, even 5 degrees difference in vreg matter to me. Thats why I would appreciate your feedback (preferably with numbers)...
> 
> Thanks again, but the picture you sent shows your memories underclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, it would be nice to have the numbers under load of gpus and vreg of other users as well e.g. Nexus6, ezveedub, khalam, Levesque etc...* whenever able of course.
> 
> Currently, after a small research i have done it seems that swiftech block is the winner, but you are the ones to confirm this or not!
> 
> Thank you all!


I submit the results of half hour of Furmark Xtreme burning, including v-regs (only one GPU-Z shot, but they were all literally within decimal percentage points of each). I'm gonna do this again with 1000/1500 clocks in a very sweltering room with respective shots of all GPUs in GPU-Z and extend the test to an hour. Indeed, I'm quite interested in what the best thermal exchangers are - especially in quad-fire.

A quick note on Swiftech blocks: I had 3 Swiftech 6970 blocks in a serial loop, and they were UNBELIEVABLY great water-coolers. These in particular had water-flow directly on the vrms, & it provided an even (slightly) more efficient overall dissipation effect than what I currently am using. Sure, different PCBs & circumstances, but there's enough correlation for a general comparison.

Seeing the Swiftech numbers for their 6990 block is of no surprise to me, though. They have brilliant block designs, seems to oust second-best by a few centigrade in tests of slight variance. In fact, every single other component in my loop is Swiftech-derived (I live 30 minutes from their HQ & had the pleasure of speaking directly with their CEO on a few occassions). Koolance really has grown on me, though, & the consistency in temperatures between my 6990s (in my sweltering misery of an office, especially) has prompted very high regard for Koolance in my mind. I'm still very much hoping ya'll Koolance users can figure out & overcome the VREG problems..having suffered a few weeks the terrifying temperature spikes, I can empathize fully. Good luck fellas.

I'm gonna fire up Furmark & report the results in a few hours.


----------



## Khalam

ok guys, after doing some testing and turning on my second 6990 and overclocking both cards to 980/1500 these are the temps I get:

gpu temps: 35-38C (the last gpu hits 48 but i think I screwed up the tim on that core, still at that temp im not bothered

vreg temps: 39.6-45.2C


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14276394*
> quick update at 1020/1500 im getting 37-38 on the gpus and 41.3-45.8 on the vregs thats using the koolance blocks I got without any mods (filling down the studs) and with a single layer of the grey thermal pad. Im gone spend tonight and 2m putting everything back in to the case etc and once im finished ill post some pics and benches
> 
> btw thats at 15c ambient


Holy shiz, 14c ambient :O You lucky devil, seriously. Post some power-virus (Furmark, et. al) benchmarks & relevant screenies later tonight if you can! I'm glad to hear that things are moving forward well for you brother. I've adopted your machine as the functional cousin of mine, what with the laundry list of identical & class-similar components & clocks







. Don't forget taking pictures of the build in final form with pumps leak-tested & in effect!


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14277240*
> ok guys, after doing some testing and turning on my second 6990 and overclocking both cards to 980/1500 these are the temps I get:
> 
> gpu temps: 35-38C (the last gpu hits 48 but i think I screwed up the tim on that core, still at that temp im not bothered
> 
> vreg temps: 39.6-45.2C


ha-ha beat me to the punch brother. as my ambients is 26c @ the moment, I can only feel aghast of envy looking at your idle temperatures. I'm looking at mid-30s across the board







Looking good as always man, keep the thread updated as you test further.


----------



## Khalam

its 5:39 in the morning, my son will wake up any minute now so this is it for the day, but in 16-18 ill finish up the build and post some photos, bench screens and temps thanks for all the support guys


----------



## ezveedub

If you run video card benchmarks, you will see VRM temps are fine. But any how you try mining, you will definitely know if the VRMs are cooled properly or not. The VRMs do run hotter doing mining than any other load test or benchmark program I have used to date.


----------



## Ken1649

Furmark as power hungry as Mining, no?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14278421*
> Furmark as power hungry as Mining, no?


I found Furmark is less intensive on the VRMs than mining. With the same settings, mining makes the VRMs run hotter. With Furmark, the more FPS you have, the more power you use. Running Anti-Aliasing and extreme setting draws less power believe it or not with less FPS.


----------



## Jmatt110

Coming soon:










XXXFire, what volts are you using for your CPU and GPU's?


----------



## Ken1649

Furmak for almost 1 hour, killed it out of boredom.





940/1400 @1.175v PCS+ 0%


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14217268*
> Is this possible? Only 27C Vreg Temp!
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/images/Product_pages/Epsilon-hd-6990/EPSILON-HD6990-THERMAL-TEST.PNG
> 
> Has anybody used th swiftech solution?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14266018*
> *Best waterblock for 6990 ?*
> 
> I get your point and thanks for your reply, but since i live in a sunny country where airconditioning is needed/used only 1-2 months per year, even 5 degrees difference in vreg matter to me. Thats why I would appreciate your feedback (preferably with numbers)...
> 
> *Guys, it would be nice to have the numbers under load of gpus and vreg of other users as well e.g. Nexus6, ezveedub, khalam, Levesque etc...* whenever able of course.
> 
> Currently, after a small research i have done it seems that swiftech block is the winner, but you are the ones to confirm this or not!
> 
> Thank you all!


To answer your question, Vreg temp 24.6°C is not possible at the ambient 22°C even say at ΔT 1°C as in the pic from the above link. There must be some other explanations to it. Not saying it is not a good block though


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmatt110;14279411*
> Coming soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXXFire, what volts are you using for your CPU and GPU's?












I might suggest a slightly bigger PSU. HX1000 at least. AX1200 if you can.


----------



## reedo

in


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;14296421*
> in


Great card, but you should put your name in the picture








Congrats on the card tho!


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;14296375*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might suggest a slightly bigger PSU. HX1000 at least. AX1200 if you can.


I already have an AX1200, the 850 is going to join it.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14296290*
> To answer your question, Vreg temp 24.6°C is not possible at the ambient 22°C even say at ΔT 1°C as in the pic from the above link. There must be some other explanations to it. Not saying it is not a good block though


Damn, can't believe I didn't notice that. Absolutely right. Unless there's pre-effectively chilled liquid pumping through that loop.
Quote:


> Best waterblock for 6990 ?
> 
> I get your point and thanks for your reply, but since i live in a sunny country where airconditioning is needed/used only 1-2 months per year, even 5 degrees difference in vreg matter to me. Thats why I would appreciate your feedback (preferably with numbers)...
> 
> Guys, it would be nice to have the numbers under load of gpus and vreg of other users as well e.g. Nexus6, ezveedub, khalam, Levesque etc... whenever able of course.
> 
> Currently, after a small research i have done it seems that swiftech block is the winner, but you are the ones to confirm this or not!
> 
> Thank you all!


Despite my having two spectacular Koolance VIDAR699 blocks in operation atm, I similarly have *3* all encompassing (GPU, VRMS, et al. are in direct correlation to the canal pathway ) full coverage Swiftech Komodo 6900-series blocks. They were all very, very good; in terms of design, I have great respect for Swiftech engineers. Were the Komodos better than my currently active twins? In condensed terms, yes, though not in substantial practical terms; nor does the "advantage" hold much water considering those intrinsic PCB distinctions working to skew dozens of design choices and thus practical comparisons. Anyway, I've not had fortune to test a Swiftech 6990 against my contemporary darling, neither even much studied it, so I'm informed well enough to say only: they both are pretty sick. From the general impression, Swiftech (as is common in water-cooling) edges by degree or several (think of so many other uncertain datapoints, though, in evaluation of the stats available - different testing conditions, thermal material application, case-air-flow, delta t of air/water, and so on). I hope to see more Swiftech test results though, as the block's been finally released & it trickles down to more enthusiasts.


----------



## Ken1649

@Khalam & Others,

I'd like to share that I might have found the answer that has been bugging me and many AMD users as well since day one 3DMark 11 was released.

I will make this brief. Just few days ago due to my own neglect had resulted in coolant bursting to my system and had no other choice but to take everything apart to properly clean it. Try to orgonize all the parts in their own boxes for easier to find later on since I might be on a hiatus and back to it days, weeks and even months later. This time it's too organized for my own good, I put the CrossFire bridge in a box full of them including SLI bridges.

I get a very low score in 3Dmark 11 after I assembled all parts to one piece, while I didn't change any hardwares or drivers before and after. Running out of wit, I took several CrossFire bridge to try. First one no luck, same low score. The second one hit the jackpot, my score was back to normal. Thought this was just a coincidence because it's given low score randomly in the past, take out the good one and put the first one back then low score again. Did this for several times, first one consistently giving low score and second one normal. I thought the first one got a broken link, measured it with an Ohm meter all good. Flex the bridge several times and measured again, still couldn't find anything broken. Totally beyond me









If you are experiencing random low score, could you please give it a try and to confirm it? I'd like very much to believe that the bridge is the main reason after all these ponting fingers at the wrong directions, myself included. Or could this be just another fluke









Please kindly confirm.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


@Khalam & Others,

I'd like to share that I might have found the answer that has been bugging me and many AMD users as well since day one 3DMark 11 was released.

I will make this brief. Just few days ago due to my own neglect had resulted in coolant bursting to my system and had no other choice but to take everything apart to properly clean it. Try to orgonize all the parts in their own boxes for easier to find later on since I might be on a hiatus and back to it days, weeks and even months later. This time it's too organized for my own good, I put the CrossFire bridge in a box full of them including SLI bridges.

I get a very low score in 3Dmark 11 after I assembled all parts to one piece, while I didn't change any hardwares or drivers before and after. Running out of wit, I took several CrossFire bridge to try. First one no luck, same low score. The second one hit the jackpot, my score was back to normal. Thought this was just a coincidence because it's given low score randomly in the past, take out the good one and put the first one back then low score again. Did this for several times, first one consistently giving low score and second one normal. I thought the first one got a broken link, measured it with an Ohm meter all good. Flex the bridge several times and measured again, still couldn't find anything broken. Totally beyond me









If you are experiencing random low score, could you please give it a try and to confirm it? I'd like very much to believe that the bridge is the main reason after all these ponting fingers at the wrong directions, myself included. Or could this be just another fluke









Please kindly confirm.


I'll check on this, as sometimes, I can see FPS drop out like a single card is running. I know I have been using an older Crossfire cable from back in the 4850 days. I usually just swap the same cable over and leave the new one laying in the new card box.


----------



## Rp3589

Attachment 220918

Attachment 220919

Attachment 220920

Attachment 220921

Attachment 220922Just a few pics for you fanatics. Waiting for these wc parts made my mouth water for days.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910316


----------



## cechk01

So i hate to ask this, but where can a 6990 be purchased from a reputable dealer.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cechk01*


So i hate to ask this, but where can a 6990 be purchased from a reputable dealer.


They're the rarest cards on the planet at the moment it looks like.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rp3589;14300662*
> Just a few pics for you fanatics. Waiting for these wc parts made my mouth water for days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910316


Did you out the thermal pads on the backplate directly on the PCB in the middle? The edges of the pads should be seen through the EK cutout.


----------



## Rp3589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Did you out the thermal pads on the backplate directly on the PCB in the middle? The edges of the pads should be seen through the EK cutout.


The thermal pads are on there. I took this picture from an iphone so maybe the pads aren't visible enough for us to see. I can assure you tho the pads are on the pcb.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cechk01*


So i hate to ask this, but where can a 6990 be purchased from a reputable dealer.


eBay or a For Sale/Trade forum like the one here or over at HardForum will probably be about your only chance to find a 6990 for a while. I don't think distributors are expecting to get more for at least several weeks judging from what I've been hearing. There are waiting listings even with the manufacturers to get an RMA for a 6990.


----------



## Rp3589

My temps under water and oc'd. I'm still running 11.2 and 11.2 cap4 because of the flickering issue with recent drivers. If anyone can update on what drivers and caps to fix or minimize this problem please let me know. The tearing sucks on this and performance I'm sure sucks too when I bench but so far 11.2 has been good with minimal to no flickering. Was thinking bout getting a 3rd gpu to add to the mix but not sure what performance gains I would see.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rp3589*


My temps under water and oc'd. I'm still running 11.2 and 11.2 cap4 because of the flickering issue with recent drivers. If anyone can update on what drivers and caps to fix or minimize this problem please let me know. The tearing sucks on this and performance I'm sure sucks too when I bench but so far 11.2 has been good with minimal to no flickering. Was thinking bout getting a 3rd gpu to add to the mix but not sure what performance gains I would see.


Did you try the 11.6b?

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...16bHotfix.aspx

Quote:



AMD Catalystâ„¢ 11.6b Hotfix: Resolves blue screen, screen flicker at idle and corrupt mouse pointer issues.


----------



## Rp3589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burningrave101*


eBay or a For Sale/Trade forum like the one here or over at HardForum will probably be about your only chance to find a 6990 for a while. I don't think distributors are expecting to get more for at least several weeks judging from what I've been hearing. There are waiting listings even with the manufacturers to get an RMA for a 6990.


I don't know bout some of ya's but I'm not big on buying cards on Ebay although I have bought items for my car but pc components I would think twice. Just for the simple fact that I'm going to be paying $800+ for something I'm not sure works. OCN is prolly your best bet if you wanted a 6990. I'm trying to get 35+ reps so I can start selling some pc parts on here.


----------



## Rp3589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Did you try the 11.6b?

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...16bHotfix.aspx


Yes, I've tried 11.3-11.6 and betas and all caps with each driver and so far 11.2 seems to keep the flickering to a minimal. I do however, get the corrupted mouse cursor on my middle monitor







.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rp3589*


Yes, I've tried 11.3-11.6 and betas and all caps with each driver and so far 11.2 seems to keep the flickering to a minimal. I do however, get the corrupted mouse cursor on my middle monitor







.


I have only seen flickering with the old 11.3 drivers on Crysis2. The mouse issue I have never had. I use my mouse via PS/2 connection though, not USB.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rp3589*


I don't know bout some of ya's but I'm not big on buying cards on Ebay although I have bought items for my car but pc components I would think twice. Just for the simple fact that I'm going to be paying $800+ for something I'm not sure works. OCN is prolly your best bet if you wanted a 6990. I'm trying to get 35+ reps so I can start selling some pc parts on here.


As long as your buying from a reputable seller who is advertising a new unopened 6990 and you pay through PayPal with a credit card I'd say you don't have too much to worry about. Sellers that have built up a lot of positive feedback aren't typically out to try and screw you over. It's the low feedback ones that don't explicitly state that the product is brand new and unopened that you have to watch out for because if its used they could of ran around the house naked on shag carpet with it for all you know.

And just doing a quick search I don't see anyone currently offering a 6990 on OCN but if you want to check over at HardForum though I did actually just put up a listing myself today for a couple of new 6990's I have on hand.


----------



## Heat

When will these cards be back in stock?


----------



## MadHacker

Newegg gets them all the time...
but they are sold out in minutes


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHacker;14306333*
> Newegg gets them all the time...
> but they are sold out in minutes


I don't think Newegg has had any in about the last two weeks. All their 6990's are deactived and typically when one has come in stock at some point in the last couple of days the card will show up in search results.


----------



## [email protected]

hey about a mounth ago i bought this things :

Asus P8P67 WS Revolution B3
750GB Western Digital Caviar Blue
Corsair SSD Force Series 120GB
Corsair 8GB (2x4096MB) 1600MHz XMS3
Intel Core i7 2600K 3,4GHz
Noctua NH-U12P SE2
XFX Radeon HD6990 Antilles 4GB
XFX Radeon HD6990 Antilles 4GB 
Corsair AX 1200W 80+
Optiarc AD-7263S LabelFlash Svart SATA, OEM
Corsair Graphite 600T Vit

3x benq 24"

and before that i had 6990+6970 and i was working alot better in games then the 6900cf so i returnd my second 6990 and im back with the 6990+6970

but the question is are the 6990cf bad for games ( i had som issue, crashes etc) or is it driver related if so can i bougt a 6970 so my setup is 6990+6970+6970 in the future when the drivers are better

my motherbord run my 6990s in x16 x16 and if i go with the 6990+6970+6970 it run in x16 x8x 8 is it bad ?

hope u guys understand what i wrote









some pics on my rig : http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/7...-till-69906970


----------



## thrgk

nah man, the x16 to x8 really doesnt make a difference, your good with what ya got, should max out most games and stuff.


----------



## Rp3589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


and before that i had 6990+6970 and i was working alot better in games then the 6900cf so i returnd my second 6990 and im back with the 6990+6970

but the question is are the 6990cf bad for games ( i had som issue, crashes etc) or is it driver related










yes, driver related and no it's not bad for gaming except the problem right now about cfx 6990's are the drivers are still immature as with new products (i.e. mb bios, gc drivers) You should've waited and not jump the gun in returning the 2nd 6990







. I see your running eyefinity as I am to and just the other nite after EA was down for like 3 hrs, I started gaming with my buddy who also runs eyefinity, together we ctd about 12 times altogether. He's got 2 6970's in cfx and scores higher on all 3dmarks with his 2600k and big bang marshal.

Cant' wait for LGA2011!!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


my motherbord run my 6990s in x16 x16 and if i go with the 6990+6970+6970 it run in x16 x8x 8 is it bad ?

hope u guys understand what i wrote










That would be the same as running 2 6990s at x16/x16. You are good to go running the 6970s at x8/x8.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


nah man, the x16 to x8 really doesnt make a difference, your good with what ya got, should max out most games and stuff.


This is true when dealing with single gpu cards but not with dual gpu cards, just to clarify the post above.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rp3589*


yes, driver related and no it's not bad for gaming except the problem right now about cfx 6990's are the drivers are still immature as with new products (i.e. mb bios, gc drivers) You should've waited and not jump the gun in returning the 2nd 6990







Are you running eyefinity?










damm ... i was to fast , yes i run eyefinty


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


That would be the same as running 2 6990s at x16/x16. You are good to go running the 6970s at x8/x8.

This is true when dealing with single gpu cards but not with dual gpu cards, just to clarify the post above.



so if i buy one more 6970 and drive my cards in x16 (6990) x8 (6970) x8 (6970) am i not going to make a difrent as i was before x16x16 6990s :?









one more thing that made me to jump back to trifire setup was that 2 6990s blow damm much hot air in my case . still i have 200m fan in front, 200m fan top out , and 4 120mm fan in side panal... maby 6990+6970+6970 give me lower temps in case becuse the 6970 blow the hot air out of case ... i hope







and what drivers are best for quadfire ? anyone?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


so if i buy one more 6970 and drive my cards in x16 (6990) x8 (6970) x8 (6970) am i not going to make a difrent as i was before x16x16 6990s :?









one more thing that made me to jump back to trifire setup was that 2 6990s blow damm much ho air in my case . still i have 200m fan in front, 200m fan top out , and 4 120mm fan in side panal... maby 6990+6970+6970 give me lower temps in case becuse the 6970 blow the hot air out of case ... i hope










1st part, you'll basically be the same as 2 6990s.

2nd part, 6970s exhaust 95% of the hot air outside the case, so your temps would be better, but on the flipside the 6970s will be right on to of one another. It will still be hot.


----------



## Rp3589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


so if i buy one more 6970 and drive my cards in x16 (6990) x8 (6970) x8 (6970) am i not going to make a difrent as i was before x16x16 6990s :?









one more thing that made me to jump back to trifire setup was that 2 6990s blow damm much hot air in my case . still i have 200m fan in front, 200m fan top out , and 4 120mm fan in side panal... maby 6990+6970+6970 give me lower temps in case becuse the 6970 blow the hot air out of case ... i hope







and what drivers are best for quadfire ? anyone?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


1st part, you'll basically be the same as 2 6990s.

2nd part, 6970s exhaust 95% of the hot air outside the case, so your temps would be better, but on the flipside the 6970s will be right on to of one another. It will still be hot.


If you have funds why not go under water?? My temps drop dramatically and your hardware will thank you for doing so. My 6990 idled around 60c+ and 75+c while gaming @50-70% fan (that was loud even with my headset) after putting it under water it idles 38-40c and does not go past 43-45c after 6hrs of gaming. Gotta love that! My friends 6970 cfx under water idles 32c and does not go past 38-40c after 6 hrs of gaming. Just saying


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rp3589*


If you have funds why not go under water?? My temps drop dramatically and your hardware will thank you for doing so. My 6690 idled around 60c+ and 75+c while gaming @50-70% fan (that was loud even with my headset) after putting it under water it idles 38-40c and does not go past 43-45c after 6hrs of gaming. Gotta love that! My friends 2 6970 cfx under water idles 32c and does not go past 38-40c after 6 hrs of gaming. Just saying


















sounds nice


----------



## Aaranu

I was thinking about adding a 6970 myself to go trifire with my 6990. How much of a performance increase would there be? would it be worth it? keep in mind i do have eyefinity


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaranu*


I was thinking about adding a 6970 myself to go trifire with my 6990. How much of a performance increase would there be? would it be worth it? keep in mind i do have eyefinity


No performance difference.

joking


----------



## Aaranu

Oh lame, im somewhat disappointed haha. Whats the point of going trifire then, just benchmarks and ummm video editing, that sort of stuff?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


No performance difference.


What







It will give a jump in performance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaranu*


Oh lame, im somewhat disappointed haha. Whats the point of going trifire then, just benchmarks and ummm video editing, that sort of stuff?


I wen't from not being able to play the crysis games in eyefinity, To having no problems playing them maxed out at 5760x1080 with 4xaa


----------



## ezveedub

I have seen a performance difference from Tri-Fire to Quad-fire. It all depends on how well the gets coded or ATI build the CAP file. For me, I got both of my cards for a steal, so I can't complain. When later drivers come out, optimization will be better. Most are using older games that do not take advantage of both cards, but this will change for sure.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaranu*


I was thinking about adding a 6970 myself to go trifire with my 6990. How much of a performance increase would there be? would it be worth it? keep in mind i do have eyefinity



U Will notice a diffeent if u add a 6970 to your 6990 ,here is a little example that i test My way , same map same time in game









dirt 2 6000x1080 resulotion all settings high 
singel 6990 ca 80 fps 
6990+6970 ca 105 fps
6990+6990 ca 129 fps


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14315867*
> U Will notice a diffeent if u add a 6970 to your 6990 ,here is a little example that i test My way , same map same time in game:
> 
> dirt 2 6000x1080 resulotion all settings high
> singel 6990 ca 80 fps
> 6990+6970 ca 105 fps
> 6990+6990 ca 129 fps


Assuming his monitor can refresh at >60hz/s?


----------



## Aaranu

mine monitors are that, but having higher constant fps while make the drop not as noticeable if my frames do drop below 60. And thanks everyone for your advice, I would most likely be running the 6990 + 6970 on air.. anyone else running theirs on air?


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys! Back from a 10 days holiday!







Will try to update the members list today or tomorrow.

About the Koolance block. I just check, and my GPU temps are around 40-42 celsius max and my VREG gets to 58-60 celsius max with Furmark. BUT! I didn't use the Koolance pads, but some EK 1mm thick pads I had lying around. Use that everywhere.

And just before leaving I had some spare time to do my annual draining\cleaning\changing my tubing routine, plus some DIY cable management project for my case, and going with Koolance Quick disconnects everywhere. Those are HUGE!

What do you think guys?

MM cases are notoriously difficult to work with for proper cable management. Really a pain to do. So I decided to make my own ''DIY alu panel''.

Here's the mess at first in the gigantic Mountain Mods Extended Ascension.










A friend gave me some raw aluminium to work with:










Planning for some E-ATX motherboard down the road.









Raw alu with holes and 1/4 black molding.










After painting. Still not dry. The picture is not very good.







The finish is pretty good and uniform. But my camera decided to add some random noise in there.


















Went overboard







with Koolance QDC. A mixture of VL4N and VL3N. Just look how big those VL4N are compared to a GT 120mm!!!










DIY alu panel now in place, QDC, first pump and res also in there. Sleeving done. Pic before tubing.



















Tubing done.










The new front. Replaced my 4X 4 fans controllers with 2X Scythe 12 fans conmtroller, and put a MNPCtech Nautilus and 3X120 alu grill there... but those are back-ordered everywhere, so I only have one for now... 2 will come later down the road...

I know it look strange with the 6 Biohazard fan grills... but I couldn't find 2 other MNPCtech 3X120 anywhere.


















Behind the mobo and the new DIY alu panel. 2 other pumps and res. So 3 loops 3 pumps and 3 res total.









There is 3 Triple 120 rads on the front panel and we can see a Quad 120 rad on the top panel.










Everytnig now working, with the red Nautilus on the front panel.



















Parts also in there:

-Asus Maximus IV + i7 2600K at 5.1 with EK waterblock Supreme HF
-16GB of G.Skill Ripjaws RAM
-AMD Quad-Fire set-up: 6990+6970+6970
-6990: Koolance waterblock 6970: EK waterblocks
-C300 256Gb, 2X Intel X25M 160Gb, 3X seagate 2TB
-LG Blu-ray writer
-Radiators: 2X MCR320 + 1X Feser 3X120 + 1X MCR420
-Pumps: 3X MCP655
-Res: 3X EK 150mm
-Koolance QDC: VL4N and VL3N
-Tubing Primochill LRT Black
-18 Gentle Typhoons + 1X red Enermax


----------



## Ken1649

Good decision with the QDC, you won't regret it. I got not less than 10 in my system. But VL4N will dwarf the rest in that box









You got my attention on the E-ATX, what is it? I have been waiting for the X79 chipset XL-ATX from Gigabyte for another crazy build


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14317761*
> Good decision with the QDC, you won't regret it. I got not less than 10 in my system. But VL4N will dwarf the rest in that box


Koolance QDC are really great. And my flow is still crazy good even with those. I'm REALLY impresssed with those.









I can now remove my 6990 or any other parts from my computer and loops in less then 30 seconds. Without any water spill or having to drain the loops each time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14317761*
> You got my attention on the E-ATX, what is it? I have been waiting for the X79 chipset XL-ATX from Gigabyte for another crazy build


Nothing serious for now. But wanted to be sure the holes in my alu panel would be at the right place if i ever buy a bigger mobo.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I will be getting my 2x Sapphire 6990's by Wednesday. Have blocks for them coming in too







. Can't wait!


----------



## Levesque

I forgot to say something about the Koolance 6990 block.

I got the same VREG temp (2-3 degrees more or less) with my two 6970 (XFX and Powercolor) with EK waterblocks on both. The VREG temps of those 2 cards are the same compared to the 6990 with the Koolance blocks.

So, for me, there is no difference (same, or really near) between my two watercooled 6970 and my 6990 when looking at VREG temps on Furmark load for 15 minutes.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14319260*
> I forgot to say something about the Koolance 6990 block.
> 
> I got the same VREG temp (2-3 degrees more or less) with my two 6970 (XFX and Powercolor) with EK waterblocks on both. The VREG temps of those 2 cards are the same compared to the 6990 with the Koolance blocks.
> 
> So, for me, there is no difference (same, or really near) between my two watercooled 6970 and my 6990 when looking at VREG temps on Furmark load for 15 minutes.


Try mining as a stress test, Furmark doesn't really make the VRegs that hot.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14319472*
> Try mining as a stress test, Furmark doesn't really make the VRegs that hot.


This is true. VREGs run about 10C hotter while mining on a good thermal pad contact with waterblock. If any how your not making good thermal contact, the VREGs temps will skyrocket after a few minutes.


----------



## ezveedub

Anyone here running Dirt3 on Tri-Fire or Quad-Fire? I noticed it will not load any race or benchmark if I have both 6990s powered up. If I run a single 6990, the Dirt3 loads and runs fine.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14319817*
> Anyone here running Dirt3 on Tri-Fire or Quad-Fire? I noticed it will not load any race or benchmark if I have both 6990s powered up. If I run a single 6990, the Dirt3 loads and runs fine.


I can't play dirt 2 or dirt 3 they both crash







Dirt 3 sometimes won't load, And other times it will crash right before a race.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14319868*
> I can't play dirt 2 or dirt 3 they both crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt 3 sometimes won't load, And other times it will crash right before a race.


Shut down your PC, unplug the power to your 6970, then power the PC back. Check CCC that your settings are still OK (mine for some reason bumped up to OC settings), then launch Dirt3. It should work. This appears to be a DX11 issue, as if I enable DX9 with both 6990s, the game works. Seems they need a ATI hotfix or driver update for CrossfireX to work in DX11 on Dirt3 IMO.

As for Dirt2, I haven't had any issues running it with both 6990s. What you may want to check is that you have the Dirt2 1.1 patch loaded to see if it works, as some don't know it exists.

http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/03/10/download-dirt-2-v1-1-patch/


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Shut down your PC, unplug the power to your 6970, then power the PC back. Check CCC that your settings are still OK (mine for some reason bumped up to OC settings), then launch Dirt3. It should work. This appears to be a DX11 issue, as if I enable DX9 with both 6990s, the game works. Seems they need a ATI hotfix or driver update for CrossfireX to work in DX11 on Dirt3 IMO.

As for Dirt2, I haven't had any issues running it with both 6990s. What you may want to check is that you have the Dirt2 1.1 patch loaded to see if it works, as some don't know it exists.

http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/03/...-2-v1-1-patch/


i dident know it exists







but now i do thanks 2 u


----------



## StarFyre

Hey folks, started going through the pages, but 287...way too many. Question; current setup:

intel i7-960
Asus EAH 5970
asus rampage 3 Extreme mobo
6 gigs corsair memory (forgot timings)
7200 RPM HD (split into 3 drives, swap file is on it's own drive, OS on the C:, games on D









I play Crysis, Crysis 2, StarCraft 2. SC2 obviously runs flawlessly. Crysis did run crazy well but I've just started it and to make it look even better, i've installed the Real Lifesis mod which makes it look every better but does decrease performance. I currently get around 35 fps in Crysis with Real Lifesis.

Crysis 2..it runs with the HD texture pack and the new dx 11 upgrade, but it is slower than it was before. (no fps counter in the game; need to figure out how to run the benchmark tool).

I was thinking of selling my 5990, and some other stuff i have for cash, and getting dual 6990s. BUT, I am thinking my CPU may limit the performance possibility.

Do folks think it will be worth it to increase performance?

Also, future games (in addition to me still playing sc2 online) will be Serious Sam 3 coming out this summer.

Regards,

Sanjay


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I can't play dirt 2 or dirt 3 they both crash







Dirt 3 sometimes won't load, And other times it will crash right before a race.


I had same problem with my 6990+6990 but never on my 6990+6970 not even before i install the 1.1 patch

( thats becuse i sold my second 6990...im an idiot)


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarFyre*


Hey folks, started going through the pages, but 287...way too many. Question; current setup:

intel i7-960
Asus EAH 5970
asus rampage 3 Extreme mobo
6 gigs corsair memory (forgot timings)
7200 RPM HD (split into 3 drives, swap file is on it's own drive, OS on the C:, games on D









I play Crysis, Crysis 2, StarCraft 2. SC2 obviously runs flawlessly. Crysis did run crazy well but I've just started it and to make it look even better, i've installed the Real Lifesis mod which makes it look every better but does decrease performance. I currently get around 35 fps in Crysis with Real Lifesis.

Crysis 2..it runs with the HD texture pack and the new dx 11 upgrade, but it is slower than it was before. (no fps counter in the game; need to figure out how to run the benchmark tool).

I was thinking of selling my 5990, and some other stuff i have for cash, and getting dual 6990s. BUT, I am thinking my CPU may limit the performance possibility.

Do folks think it will be worth it to increase performance?

Also, future games (in addition to me still playing sc2 online) will be Serious Sam 3 coming out this summer.

Regards,

Sanjay


I don't think you will have any CPU limit. Crysis 2 before DX11 & high res pack, was 100-120 FPS average for me on 1920x108. With DX11 and high res pack, the tessellation gets heavy and can drop FPS down at times in Ultra setting. In extreme setting, its 80-100FPS average. You can also adjust tessellation setting in CCC to gain FPS if it drops too much.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Hey guys! Back from a 10 days holiday!









...

Parts also in there:

-Asus Maximus IV + i7 2600K at 5.1 with EK waterblock Supreme HF
-16GB of G.Skill Ripjaws RAM
-AMD Quad-Fire set-up: 6990+6970+6970
-6990: Koolance waterblock 6970: EK waterblocks
-C300 256Gb, 2X Intel X25M 160Gb, 3X seagate 2TB
-LG Blu-ray writer
-Radiators: 2X MCR320 + 1X Feser 3X120 + 1X MCR420
-Pumps: 3X MCP655
-Res: 3X EK 150mm
-Koolance QDC: VL4N and VL3N
-Tubing Primochill LRT Black
-18 Gentle Typhoons + 1X red Enermax


Welcome back, bro!

Looking swift & slick. Impressive max temperatures too, what ambient environment are you testing at?

I'm seeing a max of 4C difference between mining & furmark, btw, so not sure I buy the "furmark not loading vregs" .. at least, not fully.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Try mining as a stress test, Furmark doesn't really make the VRegs that hot.


Yep. But my point was that the VREG on my 2 6970s, with EK waterblocks, is EXACTLY the same has the VREG temps on my 6990 with a Koolance waterblock.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Yep. But my point was that the VREG on my 2 6970s, with EK waterblocks, is EXACTLY the same has the VREG temps on my 6990 with a Koolance waterblock.


My temps on the stock cooler is also about the same at idle as my waterblock. Doesn't show anything except that they can both handle a low load. It's only at sustained high loads that the differences appear.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



My temps on the stock cooler is also about the same at idle as my waterblock. Doesn't show anything except that they can both handle a low load. It's only at sustained high loads that the differences appear.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


So, for me, there is no difference (same, or really near) between my two watercooled 6970 and my 6990 when looking at VREG temps on Furmark load for 15 minutes.










He was referring to load temperatures, not idle temperatures.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


He was referring to load temperatures, not idle temperatures.


I know, I was using an analogy. In other words, idle is "low" or "no" load, Furmark I consider "medium" load, all blocks should be able to handle it similarly. Mine, and others, contention is that the Koolance block cannot handle the "high" load on the VRegs of mining.


----------



## Ken1649

All this waterblock thing is getting very entertaining ....... don't know where it is going to end


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


All this waterblock thing is getting very entertaining ....... don't know where it is going to end


















In any case I would like to thank you all (*Ken1649, Catcherintherye, xxxfire, ezveedub, Khalam, Nexus6, Levesque and others *) who have contributed in this waterblock 'investigation'!

I really wish we had the figures under load of *Nexus6* as well, who owns a different block - the *swiftech epsilon hd6990 waterblock*!

*Levesque*, nice to have you back... good job on your rig, as always!


----------



## Ken1649

Don't worry about getting the wrong waterblock for 6990, let me assure you won't be able find a difference of more than 5 degrees


----------



## Levesque

I don't ''mine'', so I don't have a clue how my system would react to it.

But for gaming, and ''medium'' load (Furmark is a medium load now???), all the waterblocks on the market will be fine.

But if you are mining, them maybe one is better then the others.

I'm a gamer. And for gaming, and Furmark, with all my cards at 1.25v, I don't have any problems with Koolance and EK blocks in my system.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


*Levesque*, nice to have you back... good job on your rig, as always!










Thank you. The sleeving was a real mind-job.









The rest was fun.


----------



## Rp3589

My EK block and backplate idles around 38-40c and around 43-45c full load (up to 100%) Here is my gpuz log file when I was running 3dmark vantage. Today I was messing around and got an oc 1000/1400









Game BC2 for 4hrs with no flickering or CTD.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14321392*
> I know, I was using an analogy. In other words, idle is "low" or "no" load, Furmark I consider "medium" load, all blocks should be able to handle it similarly. Mine, and others, contention is that the Koolance block cannot handle the "high" load on the VRegs of mining.


Furmark is not by any stretch reasonably defined as a "medium" load. I saw at most 4C differentiation between Furmark & Bitcoin mining (higher temperature in favor of bitcoin); Furmark loaded @ night, mining @ day-time, which accounts well enough for the voltage regulator delta. I'll test them in succession, with a respective timing gap, to substantiate (or refute) my assertion. In the mean time, I can absolutely refute the contention that "Koolance block cannot handle the "high" load on the VRegs of mining". I've successfully run mining in multiple hour sessions @ 1010/1520, which I presume qualifies as "handling", such that there was no failure from operation during the process? Peak VReg temperatures of 60C flat, spanning all 4 Cayman processors.


----------



## Ken1649

I ran into this snag and it seems there is no way to get around this. Have tried everything except changing the motherboard and the cards in sig. Now the screens just go blank after POST. Please don't tell me about OC as everything is at default stock. Have to plug the screens to the PhysX card to get into the system now.

Suspected, ASUS ROG CPU-Z. The antivirus blocked the ASUS ROG CPU-Z.sys but I let it go and the problem started. My last step is to restore everything and see if it helps.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14327077*
> I ran into this snag and it seems there is no way to get around this. Have tried everything except changing the motherboard and the cards in sig. Now the screens just go blank after POST. Please don't tell me about OC as everything is at default stock. Have to plug the screens to the PhysX card to get into the system now.
> 
> Suspected, ASUS ROG CPU-Z. The antivirus blocked the ASUS ROG CPU-Z.sys but I let it go and the problem started. My last step is to restore everything and see if it helps.


Thats strange man i would only get that same BSOD under overclocking my card. However its possiable that it can be a bad driver i would try to use ATIMANUNINSTALLER and see if that resloves the problem.also make sure AB isnt running uninstall it for now as its been known to cause stability issues.


----------



## Ken1649

MSI AB was the first came into mind but it wasn't. Restored everything didn't solve the issue. All screens go blank after POST. Suspected the PCIe slots, last thing I wanted to do to test other cards at the same slots as the cards are under water. If other cards work at the same PCIe slots, 2 6990s are dude.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14327270*
> MSI AB was the first came into mind but it wasn't. Restored everything didn't solve the issue. All screens go blank after POST. Suspected the PCIe slots, last thing I wanted to do to test other cards at the same slots as the cards are under water. If other cards work at the same PCIe slots, 2 6990s are dude.


that's not a very common coinsurance so it just happened out of the blue ?


----------



## Ken1649

To get 2 bad cards at the same time is very unlikely. Last thing to make sure is to replace 2 6990s with other cards occupying the PCIe slots now. If other 2 cards also not working, there is only one answer to it. It is the motherboard. I might have killed it, it got 2 NF200 chips to provide 4 x PCIe-16 so either one or two of them fried. It's more than a year and has quite beaten from my crazy overcloking.

Update:

Now both the 6990s are not detected under the device manager. What are the chances of two borked 6990 at once. What do you think?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14327879*
> To get 2 bad cards at the same time is very unlikely. Last thing to make sure is to replace 2 6990s with other cards occupying the PCIe slots now. If other 2 cards also not working, there is only one answer to it. It is the motherboard. I might have killed it, it got 2 NF200 chips to provide 4 x PCIe-16 so either one or two of them fried. It's more than a year and has quite beaten from my crazy overcloking.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Now both the 6990s are not detected under the device manager. What are the chances of two borked 6990 at once. What do you think?


I assume you can't boot into safe mode prior to this? Not sure how u could loose two 6990s at once. Even two PCIe slots going out is odd also.


----------



## Ken1649

Yea, booted into safe mode for few seconds then all screens went blank. Booted into system using the PhysX card then removed everything driver related, no go. I think it has to be hardware issue at this stage. Just very reluctant to replace the 6990s with other cards to confirm if it is the motherboard right now.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14329589*
> Yea, booted into safe mode for few seconds then all screens went blank. Booted into system using the PhysX card then removed everything driver related, no go. I think it has to be hardware issue at this stage. Just very reluctant to replace the 6990s with other cards to confirm if it is the motherboard right now.


Just do it imo.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14329589*
> Yea, booted into safe mode for few seconds then all screens went blank. Booted into system using the PhysX card then removed everything driver related, no go. I think it has to be hardware issue at this stage. Just very reluctant to replace the 6990s with other cards to confirm if it is the motherboard right now.


Super weird. I would unplug and plug stuff back in. Did you run ATIMAN uninstall when using your PhysX card? It usually wipes out all traces of ATI drivers, even the windows based ones, so it's only on default drivers. I did have something similar to this, but it was Windows 7 decided it wanted to install its newer drivers.


----------



## Ken1649

If it is a bad contact within the card gold fingers with PCIe slot then it would help to remove and plug it back. It can't even display POST screen so I don't think it is anything driver related.


----------



## tokoam

Power supply ? or Ram could be your culprit


----------



## ezveedub

That ain't good. How is the monitor plugged up to the video card? You get nothing out of both cards?


----------



## Ken1649

Confirm not PSU and not RAM as I have several set of these CMG6GX3M3A2000C8.

I did remember Win 7 decided to update the 6990 driver but it failed I check in update history. Could it be it? If it could then fresh install would solve it, don't you think?

Damn, I shouldn't have set Win Updates to do everything.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14329822*
> Confirm not PSU and not RAM as I have several set of these CMG6GX3M3A2000C8.
> 
> I did remember Win 7 decided to update the 6990 driver but it failed I check in update history. Could it be it? If it could then fresh install would solve it, don't you think?
> 
> Damn, I shouldn't have set Win Updates to do everything.


well instead of booting into windows do you have a linux live distros or Bart PE Hirens live cd should work to builds you can you to boot to a virtual Enviroment to test just so you can eliminate the Windows install side of things . see if it still losses video that way


----------



## Ken1649

Too complicated. This is what I will do, using bootable pen drive with atiflash to see if the 2 6990s even detected in BIOS. Any suggestions?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14329957*
> Too complicated. This is what I will do, using bootable pen drive with atiflash to see if the 2 6990s even detected in BIOS. Any suggestions?


Lemme know if you can boot at all from either 6990. What's with the aitflash btw?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14329822*
> Confirm not PSU and not RAM as I have several set of these CMG6GX3M3A2000C8.
> 
> I did remember Win 7 decided to update the 6990 driver but it failed I check in update history. Could it be it? If it could then fresh install would solve it, don't you think?
> 
> Damn, I shouldn't have set Win Updates to do everything.


I hide that stupid driver update. It never seems to get installed, but when it did for me the first time, I had to delete and roll back stuff to get my system working again.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14329957*
> Too complicated. This is what I will do, using bootable pen drive with atiflash to see if the 2 6990s even detected in BIOS. Any suggestions?


if you are getting video at boot they are for certain being detected and there should be no reason to flash anything unless you perhapes beleave that you corrupted somthing but if this setup was working fine for some time i dont think thats your issue.maybe try installing windows on a bootable usb stick to test it out.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;14329977*
> What's with the aitflash btw?


That's how you flash your card's bios files.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14330023*
> That's how you flash your card's bios files.


I'm not asking what it is doh. Why's he messing with it at this particular junction?


----------



## Ken1649

Atiflash is to check if the 2 6990s are even detected at the BIOS level, atiflash -i. If it is not, then there are only 2 things left to confirm.

The 2 6990s not listed in device manager any longer so plugging monitor to either one of them won't get any display.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14330077*
> Atiflash is to check if the 2 6990s are even detected at the BIOS level, atiflash -i. If it is not, then there are only 2 things left to confirm.
> 
> The 2 6990s *not listed in device manager any longer* so plugging monitor to either one of them won't get any display.


Are you maybe having a seating issue, are they getting proper contact as far as you can tell?


----------



## Ken1649

Well, it worked prior to this and this is not a new build. That's why I wanted to know if it is detected in BIOS using atiflash. If not then maybe not properly seated as 2 of them + waterblocks are quite heavy for the PCIe plasticky slots and wouldn't rule out it s the nF200 chips and the cards itself.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14330196*
> Well, it worked prior to this and this is not a new build. That's why I wanted to know if it is detected in BIOS using atiflash. If not then maybe not properly seated as 2 of them + waterblocks are quite heavy for the PCIe plasticky slots and wouldn't rule out it s the nF200 chips and the cards itself.


Pull yer cards out and put on the air coolers. Test one at a time. If it boots to bios it works? I've got quad waterblocked 6950s in a ws revo, no problems with sagging nor weight. Oh yer using koolance blocks... is the backplate installed?


----------



## Ken1649

Excuse the crappy pic but this will probably depicted the backplate better.


----------



## Mr.Sakamoto

Do you have windows system restore disabled? Why not try to restore to a point when they worked before going through the process of reinstalling windows.


----------



## Ken1649

Update:

The 2 6990s are not detected in BIOS, it suggests 2 things, borke PCIe slots (nF200) or the card itself.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14330832*
> Update:
> 
> The 2 6990s are not detected in BIOS, it suggests 2 things, borke PCIe slots (nF200) or the card itself.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Did you try in the 580 slot and different bios switch?


----------



## Ken1649

Got 2 deceased 6990s. I don't think put them in the oven would revive them lol

I put another cards to the same PCIe slots and they work.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14331099*
> Got 2 deceased 6990s. I don't think put them in the oven would revive them lol
> 
> I put another cards to the same PCIe slots and they work.


this makes no sense how did you brick/kill both cards ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam;14331287*
> this makes no sense how did you brick/kill both cards ?


Ya? How long had they been under water? Any complications other than them being dead? Did the Koolance bad vrm contact block issue...hmm?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam;14331287*
> this makes no sense how did you brick/kill both cards ?


I didn't do anything, after installing Cat 11.7b hotfix + Cat 11.6 CAP2 and left it at that, didn't do anything with those cards. Then went to play with the new Dominator GT RAM 2,500 Mhz, rebooted to run the Memtest86+ for several hours. Came back to find all the screens were blank and the system still running. Reset the system then get the BSOD xxxx116 related to atikmpag.sys










Restarted the system to remove all drivers including MSI AB, rebooted fine then after few seconds all screens went blank. Checked in Device Manager 1 6990 was gone. The next reboot failed. Plug one screen to PhysX card to get into system and now all 6990 gone. Checked with atiflash if it was even detected to confirm if it was the cards or the motherboard and to here.....

It was not the temps or the waterblock, temps never went beyond 60ᴼC and 45-50ᴼC on full load most of the times. I didn't play with it much while on stock air cooler but noticed some inconsistencies in performance. I posted about it on this thread maybe months ago.

Oh well this is just part of the funs. It doesn't make sense but it happens lol


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14331477*
> I didn't do anything, after installing Cat 11.7b hotfix + Cat 11.6 CAP2 and left it at that, didn't do anything with those cards. Then went to play with the new Dominator GT RAM 2,500 Mhz, rebooted to run the Memtest86+ for several hours. Came back to find all the screens were blank and the system still running. Reset the system then get the BSOD xxxx116 related to atikmpag.sys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restarted the system to remove all drivers including MSI AB, rebooted fine then after few seconds all screens went blank. Checked in Device Manager 1 6990 was gone. The next reboot failed. Plug one screen to PhysX card to get into system and now all 6990 gone. Checked with atiflash if it was even detected to confirm if it was the cards or the motherboard and to here.....
> 
> It was not the temps or the waterblock, temps never went beyond 60ᴼC and 45-50ᴼC on full load most of the times. I didn't play with it much while on stock air cooler but noticed some inconsistencies in performance. I posted about it on this thread maybe months ago.
> 
> Oh well this is just part of the funs. It doesn't make sense but it happens lol


did you up the voltage on the memory or video cards ?


----------



## tsm106

If you get the ati driver crash, that means it at least loaded the driver then crashed, ie. not dead.


----------



## ezveedub

You cannot get any video at all from either cards? Even in bios?


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

When getting a ATi driver crash the card is fine but the drivers are bugged, so you should do a fresh install of windows. I had problems with drivers and did a fresh install. No problems after.


----------



## Ken1649

They were on stock voltage 1.175v +20%. I don't know how to explain it better, if those cards couldn't even be detected by the motherboar BIOS, they are dead?

Edit:

Yes, no BIOS POST, no NOTHING from those cards and not even detected in BIOS checking with atiflash -i

And I am just glad it is not the motherboard.


----------



## ezveedub

Does the bios show what video card is detected in each slot? I don't remember seeing this on my UD7, just which slot to choose for the video to boot up from.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


They were on stock voltage 1.175v +20%. I don't know how to explain it better, if those cards couldn't even be detected by the motherboar BIOS, they are dead?

Edit:

Yes, no BIOS POST, no NOTHING from those cards and not even detected in BIOS checking with atiflash -i

And I am just glad it is not the motherboard.


i would try to backtrack to what caused the problem u installed new ram ran memtest then u returned to find the system had no video ? did u OC the ram ?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Does the bios show what video card is detected in each slot? I don't remember seeing this on my UD7, just which slot to choose for the video to boot up from.


I was checking with ATIFLASH -I, SAID NO ADAPTER DETECTED.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


I was checking with ATIFLASH -I, SAID NO ADAPTER DETECTED.


You can try wiping the registry links that control the radeons. I do this when things get furbar'd.

Uninstall the drivers. Don't use driversweeper. Go to control panel and uninstall all the listings for AMD/ATI. Then:

Search for this 4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 in reg edit. Delete the the whole folder, it will fail but instead delete all the listings underneath, which is what we want.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


i would try to backtrack to what caused the problem u installed new ram ran memtest then u returned to find the system had no video ? did u OC the ram ?


Yes OC the RAM to the limit and since the BSOD I removed and replaced them with the normal 2,000Mhz Dominator GT and I already confirmed it wasn't the RAM nor PSU as I switched the PSU too.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


You can try wiping the registry links that control the radeons. I do this when things get furbar'd.

Uninstall the drivers. Don't use driversweeper. Go to control panel and uninstall all the listings for AMD/ATI. Then:

Search for this 4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 in reg edit. Delete the the whole folder, it will fail but instead delete all the listings underneath, which is what we want.


Let's get this straight, I am not sure if some hardwares not even recognized by the BIOS, will it do any good to do any further from Windows? Unless I am missing something?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Let's get this straight, I am not sure if some hardwares not even recognized by the BIOS, will it do any good to do any further from Windows? Unless I am missing something?


Have you actually tested each card in different slots by itself, etc? If the cards are dead, you're gonna have to break down the loop anyways... I suspect you haven't swapped cards in different slots etc yet?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Have you actually tested each card in different slots by itself, etc? If the cards are dead, you're gonna have to break down the loop anyways... I suspect you haven't swapped cards in different slots etc yet?


I will try that last after put the stock air cooler back on. But 2 cards not detected by BIOS hoping it will work in another different slots is slim of a chance.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Yes OC the RAM to the limit and since the BSOD I removed and replaced them with the normal 2,000Mhz Dominator GT and I already confirmed it wasn't the RAM nor PSU as I switched the PSU too.


do you have another computer you can test 1 of the 6990 on ? with stock shroud/fan we need to rule out the video cards being the problem i want to beleave that its your motherboard but we need to test the 6990s on another machine.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokoam*


do you have another computer you can test 1 of the 6990 on ? with stock shroud/fan we need to rule out the video cards being the problem i want to beleave that its your motherboard but we need to test the 6990s on another machine.


I can set up another system to check but say it was my motherboard, I replaced the two 6990s with another 2 cards and put them in the PCIe slots as was the 6990s and they work fine, I don't think it was the motherboard though.

As much as I wanted to get an answer that makes sense I will test them in another system if they can even be recognized and detected in BIOS. If BIOS can read them maybe there is something I can do such as to re-flash them. Chances are slim as I switched BIOS 1 & 2 back and forth to no avail.


----------



## ezveedub

Better to check first in another system before disassembly for RMA


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


I can set up another system to check but say it was my motherboard, I replaced the two 6990s with another 2 cards and put them in the PCIe slots as was the 6990s and they work fine, I don't think it was the motherboard though.

As much as I wanted to get an answer that makes sense I will test them in another system if they can even be recognized and detected in BIOS. If BIOS can read them maybe there is something I can do such as to re-flash them. Chances are slim as I switched BIOS 1 & 2 back and forth to no avail.



Ken, i am sorry for your problem, but i think you go waaay tooo fast here... nvidia drivers, ati drivers, bios switching etc etc most probably will make things worse.

I would suggest to remove the cards, remove ati drivers, reboot, use ATIMAN UNINSTALLER for deep cleaning of any ati drivers leftovers, reboot and then try the cards one by one....

Just a few thoughts...


----------



## ElGreco

For ATI drivers deep cleaning...

*ATIMAN UNINSTALLER*
http://www.mediafire.com/?ayf2t8h303kh7la

.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


Ken, i am sorry for your problem, but i think you go waaay tooo fast here... nvidia drivers, ati drivers, bios switching etc etc most probably will make things worse.

I would suggest to remove the cards, remove ati drivers, reboot, use ATIMAN UNINSTALLER for deep cleaning of any ati drivers leftovers, reboot and then try the cards one by one....

Just a few thoughts...


You know something here, please explain this
*nvidia drivers, ati drivers,* bios switching etc etc *most probably will make things worse*

I have been using PhysX card for ages and with the 6990s too without any known issue.

Now, the 6990s are not even detected by motherboard BIOS, what might have caused that?

Edit:

The BSOD memory dump started after installing Catalyst 11.7b hotfix + Cat 11.6 CAP2.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


You know something here, please explain this
*nvidia drivers, ati drivers,* bios switching etc etc *most probably will make things worse*

I have been using PhysX card for ages and with the 6990s too without any known issue.

Now, the 6990s are not even detected by motherboard BIOS, what might have caused that?

Edit:

The BSOD memory dump started after installing Catalyst 11.7b hotfix + Cat 11.6 CAP2.



well i can tell you that it isnt 11.7b hotfix and cap 11.6 cap2 as they run flawlessly on my rig actully fixed issues i had within crysis 2 and a few other titles.Did you try the cards in a different system yet ?


----------



## tsm106

Cards don't just up and die for no reason. There's gotta be something that you're missing.


----------



## Ken1649

No, They don't. The dual GPU card everything is driver related. The last thing to try is put it in other system and do fresh OS re-install.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


You know something here, please explain this
*nvidia drivers, ati drivers,* bios switching etc etc *most probably will make things worse*

I have been using PhysX card for ages and with the 6990s too without any known issue.

Now, the 6990s are not even detected by motherboard BIOS, what might have caused that?

Edit:

The BSOD memory dump started after installing Catalyst 11.7b hotfix + Cat 11.6 CAP2.


What I mean is that not only software (=drivers) but also hardware(=bios) needs to detect your system gradually - step by step and with many restarts. Having the PhysX card and 'playing' simultaneously with your 6990s cards bios, i think makes things more complicated during troubleshooting.

At least this is something I was taught in Tweaktown Latest Gigabyte Bios thread and works every time for me.

So, an idea would be to remove all software (drivers)/hardware (6990s) from your system using initially the nvidia card you have and atiman uninstaller and then reboot with the nvidia card only, remove nvidia drivers, shutdown your pc and start step by step adding one 6990 at the time in your system having 'declared' in your bios which slot contains your primary graphics card.

This is what i would try before RMAing.

By the way (most probably this is irrelevant) I just did a windows update (including installation of windows SP1,that I avoided for many months) and got my first blue screen after 15 months of use, which was easily solved with a simple restart...

*The bottom line is... Uninstall all ati drivers, reboot, use ATIMAN's uninstaller, reboot and then reinstall gradually your 6990 cards using e.g 11.6b catalyst driver*


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


What I mean is that not only software (=drivers) but also hardware(=bios) needs to detect your system gradually - step by step and with many restarts. Having the PhysX card and 'playing' simultaneously with your 6990s cards bios, i think makes things more complicated during troubleshooting.

At least this is something I was taught in Tweaktown Latest Gigabyte Bios thread and works every time for me.

So, an idea would be to remove all software (drivers)/hardware (6990s) from your system using initially the nvidia card you have and atiman uninstaller and then reboot with the nvidia card only, remove nvidia drivers, shutdown your pc and start step by step adding one 6990 at the time in your system having 'declared' in your bios which slot contains your primary graphics card.

This is what i would try before RMAing.

By the way (most probably this is irrelevant) I just did a windows update (including installation of windows SP1,that I avoided for many months) and got my first blue screen after 15 months of use, which was easily solved with a simple restart...

*The bottom line is... Uninstall all ati drivers, reboot, use ATIMAN's uninstaller, reboot and then reinstall gradually your 6990 cards using e.g 11.6b catalyst driver*


Very true. I was over confident with the dual BIOS cards assuming always got a backup BIOS in case one screwed up and somehow might have corrupted the BIOS. I put them in other system and I get 3 long continous beeps after debug code 2b. It means there is no VGA detected. Tested in 2 system same result 3 long beeps.

I don't give up easily and will think of something else.

Any pointers from here are much appreciated


----------



## Levesque

Ken. Did you try simply moving the BIOS switch to the other position?


----------



## Ken1649

I did, just don't know which one is AUSUM 1 or 2. I think it must have some internal protection to prevent damage otherwise how often could we find 2 cards killed at the same time. Couldn't figure this out.


----------



## Levesque

The left one is stock default, and to the right is AUSUM switch. So if your AUSUM BIOS is corrupted:

With the switch to the left, boot in pure DOS mode, then

1) save your BIOS with ATIflash
2) with the system running , move the switch to the other position (move the switch while your system is running! don't reboot!)
3) flash the save default BIOS over the AUSUM BIOS with ATIflash


----------



## Ken1649

Either BIOS 1 (AUSUM) or 2 (Default) is not recognized by the motherboard BIOS. After POST code 2b will get 3 long beeps. The other one also can not be detected.

I boot with another card with the 6990 in there and check with atiflash-i, it wasn't there as no surprise the 3 long beeps tell me 'no graphics card detected'.

This is totally new and beyond me to have 2 cards borked at the same exact time.


----------



## Rainarrow

Hello all,

I'm also observing the Vreg temperature problem on my 6990+VID-AR699 and I'd like to share my experience with you guys.



I bought my 6990 1mo ago. I'm running it in a microATX case (Silver SST-SG02W), in which the 6990 barely fits.
With the stock cooler, the 6990 won't sustain heavy load(mining) for more than 30min, that's why I switched to watercooling.

I'm using a Koolance EXT-440CU (all-in-one watercooling unit), and the Koolance VID-AR699. As you can see in the screenshot, the Vred temp are very high(~100 degree Celsius) on both GPUsm this is on stock frequency. However, when the load stops, the temperature falls very rapidly.

When idle, the Vreg temp would sit ~40C, similar to the GPU core.

Room temperature is like 26C.

When mounting the VID-AR699, I first used the 0.5mm thermal pads(Dark gray ones came with the block). After noticing the Vreg temperature I disassembled the whole thing to confirm contact and noticed ALL thermal pads had visible indentation on them. I still decided to try the 1mm (pink) pads, which did not help.

Up to now the vreg did not cause any stability problems for me. If I overclock (switch to profile 2) to 920, the Vreg would hit ~115C, but still runs ok(or seemingly so).

I did a lot of googling on this Vreg problem, someone says it's the Koolance block, someone else says it's the thermal pad, yet someone says the Vreg is designed to run at temperatures as high as 120C. I hope we can reach some consensus here.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainarrow;14338274*
> Hello all,
> 
> I'm also observing the Vreg temperature problem on my 6990+VID-AR699 and I'd like to share my experience with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my 6990 1mo ago. I'm running it in a microATX case (Silver SST-SG02W), in which the 6990 barely fits.
> With the stock cooler, the 6990 won't sustain heavy load(mining) for more than 30min, that's why I switched to watercooling.
> 
> I'm using a Koolance EXT-440CU (all-in-one watercooling unit), and the Koolance VID-AR699. As you can see in the screenshot, the Vred temp are very high(~100 degree Celsius) on both GPUsm this is on stock frequency. However, when the load stops, the temperature falls very rapidly.
> 
> When idle, the Vreg temp would sit ~40C, similar to the GPU core.
> 
> Room temperature is like 26C.
> 
> When mounting the VID-AR699, I first used the 0.5mm thermal pads(Dark gray ones came with the block). After noticing the Vreg temperature I disassembled the whole thing to confirm contact and noticed ALL thermal pads had visible indentation on them. I still decided to try the 1mm (pink) pads, which did not help.
> 
> Up to now the vreg did not cause any stability problems for me. If I overclock (switch to profile 2) to 920, the Vreg would hit ~115C, but still runs ok(or seemingly so).
> 
> I did a lot of googling on this Vreg problem, someone says it's the Koolance block, someone else says it's the thermal pad, yet someone says the Vreg is designed to run at temperatures as high as 120C. I hope we can reach some consensus here.


Yes, Vreg can go 120°C by design but that doesn't mean have to let it go that far, while a simple solution might drop the temp by not more than 10°C off GPU temps. Some use EK 1mm thermal pad to make near perfect contact and that drops the temp.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainarrow;14338274*
> Hello all,
> 
> I'm also observing the Vreg temperature problem on my 6990+VID-AR699 and I'd like to share my experience with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my 6990 1mo ago. I'm running it in a microATX case (Silver SST-SG02W), in which the 6990 barely fits.
> With the stock cooler, the 6990 won't sustain heavy load(mining) for more than 30min, that's why I switched to watercooling.
> 
> I'm using a Koolance EXT-440CU (all-in-one watercooling unit), and the Koolance VID-AR699. As you can see in the screenshot, the Vred temp are very high(~100 degree Celsius) on both GPUsm this is on stock frequency. However, when the load stops, the temperature falls very rapidly.
> 
> When idle, the Vreg temp would sit ~40C, similar to the GPU core.
> 
> Room temperature is like 26C.
> 
> When mounting the VID-AR699, I first used the 0.5mm thermal pads(Dark gray ones came with the block). After noticing the Vreg temperature I disassembled the whole thing to confirm contact and noticed ALL thermal pads had visible indentation on them. I still decided to try the 1mm (pink) pads, which did not help.
> 
> Up to now the vreg did not cause any stability problems for me. If I overclock (switch to profile 2) to 920, the Vreg would hit ~115C, but still runs ok(or seemingly so).
> 
> I did a lot of googling on this Vreg problem, someone says it's the Koolance block, someone else says it's the thermal pad, yet someone says the Vreg is designed to run at temperatures as high as 120C. I hope we can reach some consensus here.


This has already been discussed you have to look to see and find out which solution works best for you depending on your block please check post http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/968084-amd-radeon-6990-club-278.html


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainarrow;14338274*
> Hello all,
> 
> I'm also observing the Vreg temperature problem on my 6990+VID-AR699 and I'd like to share my experience with you guys.
> 
> I bought my 6990 1mo ago. I'm running it in a microATX case (Silver SST-SG02W), in which the 6990 barely fits.
> With the stock cooler, the 6990 won't sustain heavy load(mining) for more than 30min, that's why I switched to watercooling.
> 
> I'm using a Koolance EXT-440CU (all-in-one watercooling unit), and the Koolance VID-AR699. As you can see in the screenshot, the Vred temp are very high(~100 degree Celsius) on both GPUsm this is on stock frequency. However, when the load stops, the temperature falls very rapidly.
> 
> When idle, the Vreg temp would sit ~40C, similar to the GPU core.
> 
> Room temperature is like 26C.
> 
> When mounting the VID-AR699, I first used the 0.5mm thermal pads(Dark gray ones came with the block). After noticing the Vreg temperature I disassembled the whole thing to confirm contact and noticed ALL thermal pads had visible indentation on them. I still decided to try the 1mm (pink) pads, which did not help.
> 
> Up to now the vreg did not cause any stability problems for me. If I overclock (switch to profile 2) to 920, the Vreg would hit ~115C, but still runs ok(or seemingly so).
> 
> I did a lot of googling on this Vreg problem, someone says it's the Koolance block, someone else says it's the thermal pad, yet someone says the Vreg is designed to run at temperatures as high as 120C. I hope we can reach some consensus here.


Consensus is that Koolance block sucks for mining, it has contact problems. Either get another block or you can double stack the 0.5mm pads and see if it helps.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Been busy with new job, school and just the nice weather this summer and haven't cared to check up on Crysis 2 Dx11 & HighRez patches performance since it was rather crappy on launch. Any updates?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


Been busy with new job, school and just the nice weather this summer and haven't cared to check up on Crysis 2 Dx11 & HighRez patches performance since it was rather crappy on launch. Any updates?


At this point, it runs the same on two 6990s as it does on a single 6990. I checked with 11.6 and 11.7 preview, the GPU usage is about the same. On single 6990, 98-99% usage on both GPUs. With two 6990s, 98% one GPU, 46% or less usage on the other three GPUs. Waiting to see what changes may come this week.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


At this point, it runs the same on two 6990s as it does on a single 6990. I checked with 11.6 and 11.7 preview, the GPU usage is about the same. On single 6990, 98-99% usage on both GPUs. With two 6990s, 98% one GPU, 46% or less usage on the other three GPUs. Waiting to see what changes may come this week.


Weak sauce. Well let's wait and see what 11.7 whql & new cap will bring.


----------



## Tori

Is the 6990 better than the gtx 580? My friend has gtx 580 sli cards and he said his cards own all other cards. idk I think he has msi lightning gtx 580?? or something idk


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tori*


Is the 6990 better than the gtx 580? My friend has gtx 580 sli cards and he said his cards own all other cards. idk I think he has msi lightning gtx 580?? or something idk


A single GTX580 is slower than a 6990. If you want to SLI two GTX580s, it will have more power than a single 6990, but the price points are not equal, so it all rolls down to how much you want to spend.

Just a general idea of a GTX580 vs two 6970 CF (same as 6990). its not exact, but close to what you should expect performance wise, just the noise and other details would be off.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/305?vs=298


----------



## Ken1649

Anyone has the experience with Gigabyte 6990s? I mean the quality not the warranty.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14346484*
> Anyone has the experience with Gigabyte 6990s? I mean the quality not the warranty.


The 6990s are all reference, so the quality will be the same for every 6990.


----------



## Ken1649

Does that mean all 6990s produced by one manufacturer and going thru 1 QC standard?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yep, then distributed to the other manufacturers where they slap on there stickers and provide their own warranties.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;14346546*
> Yep, then distributed to the other manufacturers where they slap on there stickers and provide their own warranties.


Cool. That 4.67 Ghz at what Vcore?


----------



## Rainarrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14339614*
> Consensus is that Koolance block sucks for mining, it has contact problems. Either get another block or you can double stack the 0.5mm pads and see if it helps.


Thanks for pointing me to that post. I'll definitely try that. I will also report my result.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey need some help here today i got my secon 6970 , so my specs are 6990+6970+6970

i have problem with almost any game like dirt 2 and battelfield badcompany 2 !

i have tried 11.6 with or without cap 3

what is the best drivers to quadfire anyone ? PLEAS

with trifire 6990+6970 no problem


----------



## Levesque

I use 11.6 + CAP3 with 6990+6970+6970 and everything is working fine.









What ''problems'' do you have exactly? Give us more info.

Do you have molex plugs on your motherboard for extra juice for the graphic cards?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I use 11.6 + CAP3 with 6990+6970+6970 and everything is working fine.









What ''problems'' do you have exactly? Give us more info.

Do you have molex plugs on your motherboard for extra juice for the graphic cards?



molex on motherbord ? heheh dont know i cant so much about computers









problems like dirt 2 hang 1of 2 times and when it starts it like hacking foward , this is very hard 4 me to explain becuse i suck in english , battlefild even starts ( maby 1 of 5 ) had the same issue on my 6990x2 but never on my 6990+6970 setup


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


molex on motherbord ? heheh dont know i cant so much about computers









problems like dirt 2 hang 1of 2 times and when it starts it like hacking foward , this is very hard 4 me to explain becuse i suck in english , battlefild even starts ( maby 1 of 5 ) had the same issue on my 6990x2 but never on my 6990+6970 setup


If your motherboard is certified for 4 way SLI or Quad (4) Fire, there are two female molex (circle in red) to provide enough power to the cards thru PCIe slots. Take a look at your motherboard first to eliminate the issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


If your motherboard is certified for 4 way SLI or Quad (4) Fire, there are two female molex (circle in red) to provide enough power to the cards thru PCIe slots. Take a look at your motherboard first to eliminate the issue.




on asus homepage it said :
Quad-GPU SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Support!

no i have no molex 12v to pci


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


on asus homepage it said :
Quad-GPU SLI and Quad-GPU CrossFireX Support!

no i have no molex 12v to pci


What is this? Playing too much games can do damage to your eyes. Didn't you read that warning?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


What is this? Playing too much games can do damage to your eyes. Didn't you read that warning?












ops! i thougt it was somthing else that conector , i cant anything about hardware things ;(

so i had it i quess


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14351715*
> ops! i thougt it was somthing else that conector , i cant anything about hardware things ;(
> 
> so i had it i quess


You definitely do. So plug your PSU Cable to the 4 pin Molex to eliminate the power issue. If you still run into games problems then we move to the next steps.

GAMERS WARNING:

TOO MUCH GAMES CAN DO DAMAGE TO YOUR EYES, PLAY AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14351764*
> You definitely do. So plug your PSU Cable to the 4 pin Molex to eliminate the power issue. If you still run into games problems then we move to the next steps.
> 
> GAMERS WARNING:
> 
> TOO MUCH GAMES CAN DO DAMAGE TO YOUR EYES, PLAY AT YOUR OWN RISK.


checked!! it was plugged


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14351865*
> checked!! it was plugged


You mean it was connected all along or you just connected it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14351885*
> You mean it was connected all along or you just connected it?


it was conected


----------



## Ken1649

OK, post your specific issues here. Others will be able to help with the specific games


----------



## [email protected]

I cant run dirt 2 i crash all the time since i pluged in my second 6970 card ,trifire it work quafire it crash all the time . tested drivers 11.6 cap 1.3. 11.6b cap 1-3

one more thing thats i fu... up is that i cant go back to driver 11.5 or no driver before 11.6 .no matter what have tested driver sweeper .atiman. you name it


----------



## Levesque

ANother thing. Be sure you have the latest BIOS for your motherboard. Also, did you try totally uninstalling and cleaning ATI drivers after putting the second 6970? And re-installing the drivers after putting the new card?

Also, a clean Win installation is not long to do, and it helps alot with those kind of ''problems''


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14352046*
> ANother thing. Be sure you have the latest BIOS for your motherboard. Also, did you try totally uninstalling and cleaning ATI drivers after putting the second 6970? And re-installing the drivers after putting the new card?
> 
> Also, a clean Win installation is not long to do, and it helps alot with those kind of ''problems''


i shoulden say hell yea so son but i suceded with atiman deep uninstaller and driver sweeper to fix the games and 2000 more points in 3dmark 11 . tried the games 5 times each and they start and run better with constant fps to... so i hope i was the errors
... bad drivers
running 11.6 now


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14352970*
> i shoulden say hell yea so son but i suceded with atiman deep uninstaller and driver sweeper to fix the games and 2000 more points in 3dmark 11 . tried the games 5 times each and they start and run better with constant fps to... so i hope i was the errors
> ... bad drivers
> running 11.6 now


i shouldent say nothing .....


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14353352*
> i shouldent say nothing .....


How did you test your overclock (CPU, RAM & Graphic cards) were even stable? what did you use to ensure it? It looks like stability issue to me.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

any eta on 11.7 whql?


----------



## Khalam

Guys since.i cant post in for sale thread since i havent got enough rep yet, im gone post here. if anyone is looking for one or two 6990s i want to sell mine with the koolance blocks on them (i have the stock ones as well). I got theax i could.out of them without going over 1.25v and its time to join the 3x and 4x 580gtx game;-)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


How did you test your overclock (CPU, RAM & Graphic cards) were even stable? what did you use to ensure it? It looks like stability issue to me.


ensure it in furmark and everest cpu and mem/ not for long) test but it was fine on the trifire setup and i have also load defualt setting in bios and tested that on the 6990x2 so i think this is wierd becuse it worked on 6990+6970

all other games like metro , crysis 1 and 2 dead space 2 assasin greed brotherhood etc they work


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


and its time to join the 3x and 4x 580gtx game;-)










With the 28nm 7xxx serie just around the corner, are you sure it's the right ''time'' to buy 2000$ or more worth of 580, when those will soon be left in the dust in a couple of months only? It was ''time'' 6 months ago, but not anymore...

28nm is a big step. Those Quad 580 owners will look silly pretty soon.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


ensure it in furmark and everest cpu and mem/ not for long) test but it was fine on the trifire setup and i have also load defualt setting in bios and tested that on the 6990x2 so i think this is wierd becuse it worked on 6990+6970

all other games like metro , crysis 1 and 2 dead space 2 assasin greed brotherhood etc they work


For 4 & 5 GPUs it is a different game. The test you used even the most unstable OC can pass easy. Try this Prime95 run small FFT for 10 hours for CPU and Memory. For memory I would specifically use most strenuous Memtest86+ v4.28 also 10 hours. Ensure CPU & Memory before even playing with the cards. 3 GPUs could be fine but 4 to 5 GPUs is different.

If you OC just for benchmarks, you might get away with the quick and dirty but for 24/7 there is no shortcut. Either you do it right or come back to correct it later. Your choice


----------



## Khalam

dont worry bro, ill get the series 7 when it comes out im only get the 580s bench the c.... out of them and sell them a week later


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14356891*
> dont worry bro, ill get the series 7 when it comes out im only get the 580s bench the c.... out of them and sell them a week later


you sir have too much money! hahaha

how much do you want per card + waterblock?


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac;14359275*
> you sir have too much money! hahaha
> 
> how much do you want per card + waterblock?


X2 how much do yah want


----------



## Khalam

i was hoping to get 850 per card with the blocks, cards are 2 months old, have everything that they came with including the boxes and stock coolers. The koolance blocks are 2 weeks old and have been only installed last week. Atm ive been offered 1500$ for the pair by one of the members already


----------



## Khalam

if it goes for the too much money I have to work my ass of to get them in the first place


----------



## Ken1649

Hardware obsession bug







That's when you are getting closer to the top of the leaders board. Very addictive









Before you know it, hardwares will pile up in the storage


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


dont worry bro, ill get the series 7 when it comes out







im only get the 580s bench the c.... out of them and sell them a week later










You got the wrong board... wrong socket for 4 way sli man. I dunno, but seems a terrible waste of cash just to get some bench numbers.


----------



## Ken1649

It is very addictive when you really getting into it. It becomes an obssesion an itch you have to scratch


----------



## Khalam

i usually at least make back the money ive spent so its ok







and yes its addictive, especially if your making progress







im 62th in enthusiast league atm


----------



## Levesque

You should try 4X 6970 Lightning just for fun.

The 6xxx serie has MUCH better scaling then the Nvidia 580, so probably that 4X 6970 OC like crazy would beat the crap out of the Quad 580 set-up.


----------



## Ken1649

He has no other options if he wants to get closer to be #1









My new 6990s should be up in 30 mins


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


He has no other options if he wants to get closer to be #1










No other choice, with Nvidia paying big money to those useless synthetic benchmarks developpers, to be sure Nvidia cards are always ''on top'', to sell more cards.

And we have a perfect exemple here. They just caught another ''fish'' with that trick, that will pay over 2000$ to be ''on top'' of those synthetic benchmarks.









Just like 3D Mark 11. They know, for more then 8 months now, about the ''problem'' with combine score and Sysinfo bugs with AMD. But Nvidia is paying big money, so why fix it?









Nvidia cards are not better. They just pay more money to synthetic benchmarks developpers. That's all.

And it's working. We good the perfect exemple right here. Nvidia will laugh all the way to the bank... Strong marketing department hard at work...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


He has no other options if he wants to get closer to be #1









My new 6990s should be up in 30 mins










You're the only 980x quadfire setup I've seen. You're our only hope Obe-wan.


----------



## Ken1649

There are several others with 990X too here.

Me? Retired. Enough









Fortunately, there is not enough space to list all the hardwares in the sig to be nominated idiot of the month or the year


----------



## [email protected]

amd 11.8 preview

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst118DriverPreview.aspx

anyone test this out ?


----------



## Levesque

11.8 preview drivers are suppose to help Crysis 2 up to 10%, for those interested.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14369247*
> 11.8 preview drivers are suppose to help Crysis 2 up to 10%, for those interested.


suppose to help Crysis 2 up to 10% nothing for me and worse in all games i tried

fear 3 dropted 30 fps and assasin greed brotherhood to this 4 gpu maby is not for me







becuse i have no luck at all in games









and Levesque u also have the 6990+6970+6970 can u play dirt 2 without any crasches on your rig ?


----------



## ezveedub

I want to see if it fixes Crossfire on Dirt3. 11.6 and 11.7 preview didn't work for two 6990s, only one. Dirt2 and NFS Shift work fine though.

Edit: Dirt3 works though on both 6990s if I run DX9, not DX11


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


For 4 & 5 GPUs it is a different game. The test you used even the most unstable OC can pass easy. Try this Prime95 run small FFT for 10 hours for CPU and Memory. For memory I would specifically use most strenuous Memtest86+ v4.28 also 10 hours. Ensure CPU & Memory before even playing with the cards. 3 GPUs could be fine but 4 to 5 GPUs is different.

If you OC just for benchmarks, you might get away with the quick and dirty but for 24/7 there is no shortcut. Either you do it right or come back to correct it later. Your choice










today i set all to defualt cpu mem gpu tested drivers frpm 11.5 11.8 dirt 2 still crash


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


There are several others with 990X too here.

Me? Retired. Enough









Fortunately, there is not enough space to list all the hardwares in the sig to be nominated idiot of the month or the year










Out here for me, it all has to do with two words Winter boredom! Then it gets nice out and it's the last thing I want to do! That is until the next onset of winter boredom kicks in. Live and learn or live and don't


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


today i set all to defualt cpu mem gpu tested drivers frpm 11.5 11.8 dirt 2 still crash










Have you tried running DX9 mode to see it this still crashes? I know this was an issue with F1 2010 too. Its been discussed on the CodeMasters site for a while.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


today i set all to defualt cpu mem gpu tested drivers frpm 11.5 11.8 dirt 2 still crash










That's because it's a codemasters game!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


today i set all to defualt cpu mem gpu tested drivers frpm 11.5 11.8 dirt 2 still crash










You eliminated the power, OC settings and driver issues. Re-install the game. That's what I did, re-install from Steam with DIRT2 last year. I played around with the files in game folder then screwed up everything and didn't know to to reverse it


----------



## Gonzo

Can anyone tell me where to buy the cards in the US. Newegg doesn't seem to have them anymore and amd's website takes me to some obscure website I've never heard of. Also when i google the cards i don't get much for sale. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gonzo*


Can anyone tell me where to buy the cards in the US. Newegg doesn't seem to have them anymore and amd's website takes me to some obscure website I've never heard of. Also when i google the cards i don't get much for sale. Any help would be great thanks.


They are scarce at the moment.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


Out here for me, it all has to do with two words Winter boredom! Then it gets nice out and it's the last thing I want to do! That is until the next onset of winter boredom kicks in. Live and learn or live and don't










Hope I spell your name correctly but *JVegadetH* what is the Vcore for that 4.7 Ghz


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Hope I spell your name correctly but *JVegadetH* what is the Vcore for that 4.7 Ghz










megadeth man


----------



## Ken1649

Ain't this great or what







This is not only to alleviate me from *PC illeteracy *but at the same time got some one teaching me *Braille reading*


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Ain't this great or what







This is not only to alleviate me from *PC illeteracy *but at the same time got some one teaching me *Braille reading*


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


It is very addictive when you really getting into it. It becomes an obssesion an itch you have to scratch


I know that 'itch' When i built my computer earlier this year, i told myself that i wouldnt have to upgrade for years, since then ive replaced every part, and i want to buy more!


----------



## Kosire

Hi 6990 owners.

Is there any problems with 6990 right now? Talking about drivers, performance in games, overheating, etc..?

Considering 590 or 6990 for my Dell 2560x1600 to run everything at MAX


----------



## Levesque

Read this, and you will understand why the 6990 are selling like hot-cakes, and so rare.









AMD cards are totally dominating Nvidia cards for this new ''rage-phenomena'', so those guys are buying AMD cards liike there is no tomorrow.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/07/13/bitcoin_mining_gpu_performance_comparison


----------



## 161029

So...bitcoin is like folding but you get money?


----------



## jummies

Question for those who are using the AUSUM BIOS.. if I'm getting artifacts even at 830MHz core clock, would it be an indication that there is something either wrong OR lacking with my PSU?

I do not get any artifacts running on the original BIOS on stock voltages. the original BIOS runs even fine when I clock it up to 880MHz


----------



## rob3342421

why don't they have an option to have an AMD badge instead of ATI? considering now it is AMD?


----------



## Kosire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421;14377351*
> why don't they have an option to have an AMD badge instead of ATI? considering now it is AMD?


Lol True! How embarrising for overclock.net! And the 6000 series are 4 months old now or something! SHAME ON YOU OVERCLOCK.NET!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421;14377351*
> why don't they have an option to have an AMD badge instead of ATI? considering now it is AMD?


How would you depict the CPU from the GPU if you use the AMD emblem? Plus AMD is green. IMO, its ATI. The AMD division is weak, LOL.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14377131*
> So...bitcoin is like folding but you get money?


Yes. And it's the new ''nerd-rage'' everywhere.







That's why all those 6990 and 6970 are all back-order everywhere, and why people sell those 6990 for around 1000$ on ebay.









''Old'' 5970 and 5870 are also selling like crazy with really high prices on e-bay because of that.

AMD must be really happy to sell so many cards... Totally dominating Nvidia in that domain...


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;14377298*
> Question for those who are using the AUSUM BIOS.. if I'm getting artifacts even at 830MHz core clock, would it be an indication that there is something either wrong OR lacking with my PSU?
> 
> I do not get any artifacts running on the original BIOS on stock voltages. the original BIOS runs even fine when I clock it up to 880MHz


It is very unlikely the PSU, at default clock 830Mhz 1.12v is less demanding to the PSU. You can check on that later if this doesn't work, everytime after switching BIOS, always 'reset' in CCC and MSI AB if you are using it. It is to clear all the setting in the profile prior to the switch. I find using MSI AB is making it less easier to identify the issue.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14378616*
> Yes. And it's the new ''nerd-rage'' everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why all those 6990 and 6970 are all back-order everywhere, and why people sell those 6990 for around 1000$ on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''Old'' 5970 and 5870 are also selling like crazy with really high prices on e-bay because of that.
> 
> AMD must be really happy to sell so many cards... Totally dominating Nvidia in that domain...


I'd better get a paypal account and start using bitcoin. I wonder how the 7000 series gpus are. I would absolutely get a 6990 if it weren't for budget restraints. Gonna have to go for 2 southern island gpus. Wonder how the 6990 southern island replacement will perform.


----------



## XXXfire

I've been running Witcher 2 @ 3560x1920 with across-the-board maxed out "ultra" settings (with maximum view distance), minus ubersampling, with EQAA & 16xAF forced via driver @ 70-90 fps . Considering how abysmal gameplay was @ the time of launch (10-15 fps @ similar settings), & identically abysmal Crossfire scaling was (15-20% usage) I felt compelled to share results as such. The game is breathtaking, ya'll, & the world at such detail is unmatched for engrossment. Couple that with the brilliant writing, realistic setting, thorough characters; more aptly stated, one of the best freaking games of the year.

I'm experiencing 94-99% GPU load across the array, with maximum sun-settling in summer heat peak temperatures @ 58°C (all 4 cores). Equilibrium temperatures are more aligned a range of 54-56°C. Ubersampling is 20-25 FPS & is playable; although my brief experience with the setting leads me to believe the entire game wouldn't be a resounding success under such taxation of memory (and at such little benefit, considering how smooth the textures already are @ such intense resolution in addition to the MSAA further improved with 4 additional coverage samples).

All the Crysis 2 hoopla aside, Witcher 2 has my vote for best looking game of the year. All in DirectX 9, too! Hopefully Crytek can sort out the endless, vapid "tessellate the invisible ocean even when you're not going to see a beach for the next 10 hours of the game" 1.9 dis-optimization patch because, quite honestly, the DX11 upgrades are stunning. As I digress, even considering that, I can't see anything this year overcoming the Witcher 2 at this point.


----------



## Levesque

Crytek are sleeping with Nvidia's for the cash. So Crysis 2 with AMD will take a long time to be optimized. ''Show me the money!!!'' The usual Nvidia's shady business practices.

That's why I didn't even bought Crysis 2.

But the Witcher 2 is really incredible with my Quad-Fire set-up, I totally agree.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Yes. And it's the new ''nerd-rage'' everywhere.







That's why all those 6990 and 6970 are all back-order everywhere, and why people sell those 6990 for around 1000$ on ebay.









''Old'' 5970 and 5870 are also selling like crazy with really high prices on e-bay because of that.

AMD must be really happy to sell so many cards... Totally dominating Nvidia in that domain...










The only reason why I haven't bought another one


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Crytek are sleeping with Nvidia's for the cash. So Crysis 2 with AMD will take a long time to be optimized. ''Show me the money!!!'' The usual Nvidia's shady business practices.

That's why I didn't even bought Crysis 2.

But the Witcher 2 is really incredible with my Quad-Fire set-up, I totally agree.


Crysis2 DX11 is soooo far off on ATI cards right now, it not funny








I never seen an update drop so much FPS and wreck GPU usage like that Nvidia optimised patch did.


----------



## catcherintherye

Anyone else have the EK backplates? I just got them yesterday and installed them, it seems like my VReg temps are actually hotter with them on than with the stock backplate. Are people who are using it blowing air directly on the cards to increase the passive cooling effect?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14406444*
> Anyone else have the EK backplates? I just got them yesterday and installed them, it seems like my VReg temps are actually hotter with them on than with the stock backplate. Are people who are using it blowing air directly on the cards to increase the passive cooling effect?


It should not be hotter. The stock back plate does nothing at all for the 6990 VRM section, so the EK backplates should either be the same temp or cooler. Also, the back plate center thermal pads are not in the VRM section of the PCB, but actually on the chokes and inductor section.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14406506*
> It should not be hotter. The stock back plate does nothing at all for the 6990 VRM section, so the EK backplates should either be the same temp or cooler.


Well the thing is I think that the vram on the back is now connected to the Vregs via the back plate, and and now the Vregs are not only producing heat themselves but absorbing heat produced by the Vram on the back, conducted through the backplate.

Because before, the stock backplate was very hot, but it wasn't in direct contact with the Vreg section. Now there is direct contact via thermal pads. I hope what I'm writing is clear.


----------



## Rp3589

Here's my setup:
Enjoy


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14406539*
> Well the thing is I think that the vram on the back is now connected to the Vregs via the back plate, and and now the Vregs are not only producing heat themselves but absorbing heat produced by the Vram on the back, conducted through the backplate.
> 
> Because before, the stock backplate was very hot, but it wasn't in direct contact with the Vreg section. Now there is direct contact via thermal pads. I hope what I'm writing is clear.


Stock backplate is hot in middle, not at the DDR5 chips. The memory chips don't get that hot, it was the heat from the PCB at the VRM section emitting heat into the backplate. What are you're VRM temps in GPU-Z under load before and after the EK backplate?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14406580*
> Stock backplate is hot in middle, not at the DDR5 chips. The memory chips don't get that hot, it was the heat from the PCB at the VRM section emitting heat into the backplate. What are you're VRM temps in GPU-Z under load before and after the EK backplate?


It might be because I've added a 2nd 6990, when before I had only 1. I put the 2 EK backplates an additional 6990 in all at once. However, the GPU temps seem to be about the same at load, namely in the 50's.

However, before, with the stock backplate I'd be getting about 71 degrees max on the VRegs after hours of mining, at 950 core clock. Now, with the EK backplate the temperatures are in the high 70's and one card goes into the 80s. However, I addressed this issue a bit by putting a fan in the 5.25 bay so its blowing across the backplates so now the highest temperature for Vreg is about 76. I did not use a fan blowing across the backplate with my old, stock backplate setup and got 71 degrees without it.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14406632*
> It might be because I've added a 2nd 6990, when before I had only 1. I put the 2 EK backplates an additional 6990 in all at once. However, the GPU temps seem to be about the same at load, namely in the 50's.
> 
> However, before, with the stock backplate I'd be getting about 71 degrees max on the VRegs after hours of mining, at 950 core clock. Now, with the EK backplate the temperatures are in the high 70's and one card goes into the 80s. However, I addressed this issue a bit by putting a fan in the 5.25 bay so its blowing across the backplates so now the highest temperature for Vreg is about 76. I did not use a fan blowing across the backplate with my old, stock backplate setup and got 71 degrees without it.


My cards VRMs ran mid to high 60s, but that was also in 90F room temp (AC broken). I have a front case fan that blows air in at the cards, but I'm not specifically targeting them to be cooled, it just happens to line up that way. What rad are you using to cool your system?


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14406678*
> What rad are you using to cool your system?


I have RX360 and RX240 with AP-15 fans in push. Laing D5 pump.


----------



## XXXfire

Great news to 5x1 portrait users. The 11.8 preview enables support for 5x1 (which has only been officially activated via 2 preceding drivers since Cayman's launch); and it's running like a champ! I've freed up time this week to perform an exhaustive canned/time-demo/in-game benchmark evaluation @ 6000x1920 - 11,520,000 pixels, respectively. Half a dozen or so people have inquired as to when I would finish my quadfire 5x1 review & i'd been hamstrung in proceeding by driver incompatibility. For those whom have been unable to implement their 5x1 setup to this point, give it a whirl with the 11.8 preview. Performance & compatibility is phenomenal, with some very impressive strides made in scaling relative the previous 5x1 enabled Catalyst.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14406717*
> I have RX360 and RX240 with AP-15 fans in push. Laing D5 pump.


Well, I use a DDC pump, two RX360s with AP-15s in push only. The 6990s are in parallel also, not serial.


----------



## XXXfire

Very interesting that the EK backplate is lifting VRM temperatures. Is this an expected result? Are GPU temperatures any different?


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rp3589;14406565*
> Here's my setup:
> Enjoy


Really nice looking build, man. How do you like that Big Bang Xpower? I had a Trinity for a while (1156); unfortunately some of the phases failed & had to replace.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;14407530*
> I've freed up time this week to perform an exhaustive canned/time-demo/in-game benchmark evaluation @ 6000x1920 - 11,520,000 pixels, respectively.
> 
> Performance & compatibility is phenomenal, with some very impressive strides made in scaling relative the previous 5x1 enabled Catalyst.


Wow! I'm anxious to see those!









Keep us updated! That must be great! 5X1!


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;14408692*
> Wow! I'm anxious to see those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated! That must be great! 5X1!


Thanks for the encouragement







I'm quite anxious to see the aggregate results, myself. I'm also updating most of my 3x1 results with an addition of 5 new in-game benchmarks (Witcher 2, Homefront, Bulletstorm, SF IV Arcade, & Metro 2033) bringing the total to 32 relatively exhaustive tests. The timing will be collaborative, early in the week.

The great thing about driver updates, caps, triple & quad-crossfire & multiple rendering modes (supertile, scissor, & AFR) is the potential for scaling improvements change month by month. What I'm seeing thus far in the 5x1 update has me feeling very optimistic.

But, remember. The inherent Crossfire bridge limitation makes performance beyond 2560x1600 resolution impossible.























Speaking of which, how is performance looking on your super ideal 3x1 monitor array? 5x1 is super sick, no doubt, but MAN i'd love to have 3x30" (especiallly in portrait) frying my retinas on a daily basis!


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14407561*
> Well, I use a DDC pump, two RX360s with AP-15s in push only. The 6990s are in parallel also, not serial.


Hmm parallel...do you think it really makes a difference? From what I've read there's higher flow but it's because the water is going through the path of least resistance and at least one card isn't getting adequate water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;14407593*
> Very interesting that the EK backplate is lifting VRM temperatures. Is this an expected result? Are GPU temperatures any different?


This was not expected, considering the EK backplates are advertised as and seemingly designed to lower VReg temps. GPU temperatures are the same, in the 50's on load.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14409598*
> Hmm parallel...do you think it really makes a difference? From what I've read there's higher flow but it's because the water is going through the path of least resistance and at least one card isn't getting adequate water.


I haven't seen any differences in the card temps to say there is a flow differential. I'm using the EK bridge for the parallel connection.


----------



## Jmatt110

Build coming soon.


----------



## Nexus6

^^ all that in a HAF 932????








This I gotta see.


----------



## Jmatt110

God no, I'd love to see that too. Getting in a TH10.


----------



## Nexus6

You need to pull a miracle to fit all that in a HAF 932.








Epic build. Nice GPUs, nice rads, Nice case, awesome 30inchers. What more can you ask for.
BTW, welcome to club:thumb:


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmatt110*


Build coming soon.




















Ahhhh..........that is soooo much over kill, its not funny, LOL! Nice build though


----------



## XXXfire

Re: build coming soon, care to apprise us with the specifics of forthcoming build?


----------



## Rp3589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


Really nice looking build, man. How do you like that Big Bang Xpower? I had a Trinity for a while (1156); unfortunately some of the phases failed & had to replace.


The Xpower is a really nice board for first time builders as this is my 3rd personal build. i have to say that it is a nice board with everything you could possibly imagine. I've run cfx with my 5870 ef6 and now my 6990. As for the board itself I guess I'm suppose to have 24 phase but really have not seen that kick in. I am in the process of experimenting with oc atm with different settings and just come to the conclusion I need a better chip to utilize the features this board has. I've seen people with 980s n 990x's with this board but no one has posted anything truly







me (shrug). I like to get my hands on the marshal with the 2600k like my buddies (I reallllllllly like his setup).

In the end I prolly just wait for the ivy chips and get a 2nd 6990 and have some fun.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmatt110*


Build coming soon.




















That,s alot of Gentle Typhoon fans!

Finally some ''competition''.









I just bought a Pedestal 24 to go under my Mountain Mods Extended Ascension, so my case wil be 33'' high! X 24 X18, with 23 Gentle Typhoon AP-15 and 5 Gentle Typhoon AP-29 (3000 rpm), 3X Quad-120 radiatorss and 3X Triple-120 rads.









Have fun with your build, and keep us updated with pics!


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


That,s alot of Gentle Typhoon fans!

Finally some ''competition''.









I just bought a Pedestal 24 to go under my Mountain Mods Extended Ascension, so my case wil be 33'' high! X 24 X18, with 23 Gentle Typhoon AP-15 and 5 Gentle Typhoon AP-29 (3000 rpm), 3X Quad-120 radiatorss and 3X Triple-120 rads.









Have fun with your build, and keep us updated with pics!


I think yours will be pretty far ahead


----------



## ny.esco

i have a friend who is selling a brand new Powercolor LCS AX6990 for $1000, i have a hard time finding feedback on this card, so i come here asking if i should bite on this.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ny.esco;14426585*
> i have a friend who is selling a brand new Powercolor LCS AX6990 for $1000, i have a hard time finding feedback on this card, so i come here asking if i should bite on this.


all 6990 cards are reference so they all seem to work well the LCS block is designed by EK and is a great performer . you will be happy go for it !


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ny.esco;14426585*
> i have a friend who is selling a brand new Powercolor LCS AX6990 for $1000, i have a hard time finding feedback on this card, so i come here asking if i should bite on this.


*cough* $1000? With friends like that who needs enemies?


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye;14428297*
> *cough* $1000? With friends like that who needs enemies?


Lawl, indeed. You can get a block for 150-200$, & the reference cost is 699$. Still..demand for these devices is intense, so maybe it's relatively fair. Nevertheless, I'd expect a friend to hook up a better deal.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;14428657*
> Lawl, indeed. You can get a block for 150-200$, & the reference cost is 699$. Still..demand for these devices is intense, so maybe it's relatively fair. Nevertheless, I'd expect a friend to hook up a better deal.


x2


----------



## Khalam

im selling my ones for 1500 since im a nice guy thats with the blocks btw


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14429594*
> im selling my ones for 1500 since im a nice guy thats with the blocks btw


That's a very good deal







Shame you're selling em







. From what I've seen thus far, quad 580s don't beat quad 6970s in respective in-game and/or benchmark tests. In 3 tests comparing highly overclocked of both devices, I've seen an average 10% advantage in favor of AMD. Just saying


----------



## Khalam

hehe its not about the performance that much bro ive benched all I could with them, im gone use the money for an ss unit and save the rest for series 7 and to keep me going ill go for a 580gtx lightning in the time between


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14429727*
> hehe its not about the performance that much bro ive benched all I could with them, im gone use the money for an ss unit and save the rest for series 7 and to keep me going ill go for a 580gtx lightning in the time between


Certainly a well thought out plan. I'm going to have to time the selling of my units so as to adopt a triple 7970 & Ivy Bridge CPU .. & time it all so I get decent $ for current hardware yet to be sold. I wonder how the single GPU variant of GCN will compare with the 6990 in terms of raw performance? I remember the 5970s released, looking at all the benchmarks (including the quadfire scaling) & thinking...holy crap, the raw shader/texture performance is so astronomical for these cards, how will they ever usurp this level of power in a single PCB? New generation GPUs are so engaging & fascinating, it's gonna be a fun final quarter of the year methinks.


----------



## Levesque

I'm already planning for SB-E and 4X AMD 7970.









I'm pushing my system to test what watercoolling can really do. 2X Quad-120 rads + 4X Triple-120 rads.

Buying a 580 right now, with AMD 7xxx serie just around the corner is a strange idea... Quad 6970 would probably beat 580 Quad SLI, since AMD 's scaling is much better then Nvidia.


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys.

I want to sell my 5970+5870 Tri-Fire set-up, both watercooled with EK copper-plexi waterblocks.

For how much do you think I can sell those? And where should I sell them? Where are the Bitcoins Miners buying?


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I'm already planning for SB-E and 4X AMD 7970.









I'm pushing my system to test what watercoolling can really do. 2X Quad-120 rads + 4X Triple-120 rads.

Buying a 580 right now, with AMD 7xxx serie just around the corner is a strange idea... Quad 6970 would probably beat 580 Quad SLI, since AMD 's scaling is much better then Nvidia.


Right now I'm running 1 x 480, 2 x 320, & 1 x 220 radiator. 24 fans in a push/pull configuration; 3 fan controllers. At 30-35C ambient, you can imagine how stuffy my office feels :O Levesque, what are the ambient temperatures in your setting?

Not sure on the bitcoin mining sales locales. I still have my 5970+5870 combo :O Ah, the good old days.

Just posted these in the Eyefinity thread, but are just as relevant here. A quick peek at screenshots rendering the 5x1 portrait mode:


















































































These images are a bit old, & performance has improved across the board by 20%. In any case; all these titles are being run at maximum IQ settings with 16xAF. Metro is running AAA, Crysis & Warhead no AA. BFBC2 is at 8xEQAA, Batman at 4xEQAA, HAWX 2 @ 2xEQAA, SFIV 16xEQAA, & I think that covers it .


----------



## Levesque

XXXFire.

Nice pics! Must be great to see that 5X1 set-up in action! WOW!


----------



## RagingCain

Hey 6990s, Just dropping by!

We have had the 590 vs 6990 thread undeleted, which apparently was an accident









http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/1043957-friendly-ocn-competition-590-vs-6990-a.html

We, meaning just me, have started, and I just wanted to remind you guys, any 6990 or 6990 CFX is welcome to jump in on this!

Current benchmark going is 3DMark11 v 1.0.2 - Performance, make sure to read the main post, I have more details, restrictions, and setting submissions!

Thanks, ~RC


----------



## Khalam

damn bro, a bit to late, ive already took my 6990s out and going to the post office in the next few hours to post them out









guys is there any confirmed info on the series 7 cards?

Ive paid for the ss unit today, im getting the Coolerexpress 2011 single stage model from Sdumper







im going away on a weeks holiday on saturday so once im back the ss should be arriving in a day or two









btw since I had to drain my loops to get the 6990s out I rearranged my cpu loop so ill be able to easily take the cpu block off to swap between wc and ss


----------



## Khalam

hmmm it lucks like I can get a dcII 6950 for 180$







do they always unlock to 6970?


----------



## Alex!

Im thinking of watercooling my 6990, only reason being the noise levels at times are way to high for me, so just wondering what exactly do i need to do that and how much would it cost?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex!;14446818*
> Im thinking of watercooling my 6990, only reason being the noise levels at times are way to high for me, so just wondering what exactly do i need to do that and how much would it cost?


A 6990 waterblock and watercooling system. XSPC RASA kits are popular for that. You just need the 6990 block to add to it.


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14445621*
> hmmm it lucks like I can get a dcII 6950 for 180$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they always unlock to 6970?


About the only thing that is going to still unlock would be a reference 6950 if you can find one somewhere. The ASUS DCII will not unlock.


----------



## Alex!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14449025*
> A 6990 waterblock and watercooling system. XSPC RASA kits are popular for that. You just need the 6990 block to add to it.


ok thanks ill have a look into those kits, what waterblock should i get? I was looking at the Swiftech Epsilon Full Cover VGA Waterblock but im not sure if its any good.

Edit:
XSPC Rasa 750 RX240
Black Ice SR1 120
EK-FC6990 Waterblock or the Swiftech one?

My case has room up top to mount the rad, its got 140mm fans but im sure a simple 140 to 120mm converter would solve that and ill throw the 120 on the back of the case, is that enough for the gpu and cpu?


----------



## odin2free

Where can you get these....
I sucks been looking to get two of these....


----------



## burningrave101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Where can you get these....
I sucks been looking to get two of these....


Pretty much the only place your going to find a new one is eBay and even there the number of ones that haven't been used is dwindling.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex!*


ok thanks ill have a look into those kits, what waterblock should i get? I was looking at the Swiftech Epsilon Full Cover VGA Waterblock but im not sure if its any good.

Edit:
XSPC Rasa 750 RX240 
Black Ice SR1 120
EK-FC6990 Waterblock or the Swiftech one?

My case has room up top to mount the rad, its got 140mm fans but im sure a simple 140 to 120mm converter would solve that and ill throw the 120 on the back of the case, is that enough for the gpu and cpu?


What case is this going into? I use the largest rad you can fit. I have only used the EK waterblock.


----------



## Khalam

hmmm on a whim of the moment ive asked my mate to get me a ROG mars II... it should go nice with my MIVE and the ss unit im getting soon


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


hmmm on a whim of the moment ive asked my mate to get me a ROG mars II... it should go nice with my MIVE and the ss unit im getting soon










You found it for sale?


----------



## Khalam

my friend owns a pc supplie so once it becomes available he will get me one


----------



## Alex!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14455173*
> What case is this going into? I use the largest rad you can fit. I have only used the EK waterblock.


Lian Li K63, best it will fit inside atm is a 240/280 up top, and 120s back and front, i could possibly mod it to fit a 240 at the front would just need to lose the dvd drive, but i rarely use that so could plug it in when needed.

I do also have a Antec 1200, which would make it alot easier, could fit 360 front 240 back but i really like my current case so not sure if i want to do that.


----------



## JMCB

I'm getting flickering in Bad Company 2 and Medal of Honor (2010). I have tried so many different drivers. I have the card bios in position 2 (at 880). Ideas? Doesn't matter which resolution (either 1080P or 5760x1080).


----------



## Ken1649

Make sure the overclock (CPU & RAM) stabil and check the display cables properly connected.


----------



## JMCB

It's only in those games, and my overclock is stable. I've read I'm not the only person with these problems, but I was just curious if anyone has a solution.


----------



## Ken1649

My overclock is stable Prime95 small blend 20 hrs. Memtest86+ v4.20 20 hrs at 2,133Mhz 7-8-7-20 CR1. All games stable except 3DMark 11 CPU test and Combined Test the screen flickers a lot like an artifact. Further adjusting the sub-timings it went away.


----------



## JMCB

I set my CPU to default speeds without an overclock, and I'm still getting the flashing/flickering. =(


----------



## Ken1649

Some BIOS even at defauts needs fine tuning, one of the reasons I updated BIOS. But it might not be related to screen flickering.

I wasn't able to play DIRT2 DX11 at 1920 x 1080 using HDMI, it would default to 720p unless I forced it to DX9. This only happened to DIRT2, no problems with any other games. Connected with DP at 2560 x 1600 the problem went away. Maybe certain games just don't play nice with the signal out put specific to type of connection and display. Compatibility issues.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14480233*
> Some BIOS even at defauts needs fine tuning, one of the reasons I updated BIOS. But it might not be related to screen flickering.
> 
> I wasn't able to play DIRT2 DX11 at 1920 x 1080 using HDMI, it would default to 720p unless I forced it to DX9. This only happened to DIRT2, no problems with any other games. Connected with DP at 2560 x 1600 the problem went away. Maybe certain games just don't play nice with the signal out put specific to type of connection and display. Compatibility issues.


I never has issues with Dirt2, but Dirt3 in DX11 refuses to run Crossfire on my two 6990s. Have disable Crossfire to make it work or run DX9 with both cards.


----------



## Jmatt110

Having some issues trying to get Overdrive to unlock. I flashed the cards with the 1.25v BIOS and disabled ULPS, that was fine. But whenever I run the RacerX thing to unlock Overdrive, it doesn't work. My 2d clocks suddenly go down to 250/150mhz (I did set these higher when making the .reg file). Overdrive has also just disappeared from CCC. Any ideas?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmatt110;14492862*
> Having some issues trying to get Overdrive to unlock. I flashed the cards with the 1.25v BIOS and disabled ULPS, that was fine. But whenever I run the RacerX thing to unlock Overdrive, it doesn't work. My 2d clocks suddenly go down to 250/150mhz (I did set these higher when making the .reg file). Overdrive has also just disappeared from CCC. Any ideas?


What drivers are you using? I don't know about RacerX.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmatt110;14492862*
> Having some issues trying to get Overdrive to unlock. I flashed the cards with the 1.25v BIOS and disabled ULPS, that was fine. But whenever I run the RacerX thing to unlock Overdrive, it doesn't work. My 2d clocks suddenly go down to 250/150mhz (I did set these higher when making the .reg file). Overdrive has also just disappeared from CCC. Any ideas?


You're doing something wrong then. Racerx works perfect if you follow the methodology.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14493207*
> What drivers are you using? I don't know about RacerX.


It's a way of modifying the registry settings in catalyst to change the limits of the amd driver oc limit.


----------



## Jmatt110

Got it fixed, had to reinstall the driver after enabling racerx.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I'm not sure why you would need the Racerx fix if you have 2x6990's. The fix is only beneficial to ppl that need to raise the 6970 CCC clock limits to match the 6990. 6990 max clock already lets you go to 1200 core.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


I'm not sure why you would need the Racerx fix if you have 2x6990's. The fix is only beneficial to ppl that need to raise the 6970 CCC clock limits to match the 6990. 6990 max clock already lets you go to 1200 core.


I'm jealous... guess I'm broke after owning 2x 6970.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I'm jealous... guess I'm broke after owning 2x 6970.


I remember owning one of those....then replaced it with another 6990


----------



## JMCB

Anyone with 6990/6970 triple crossfireX and 5760 x 1080P resolution? I'm curious as to how some games like Crysis 2 (Ultra settings, DX11 w/hi res textures), BC2, etc., play out with their framerates. Thinking about splurging for the extra card, as I am on the fence.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I remember owning one of those....then replaced it with another 6990










Hehe, I refused my xfx 6990 (sent back to Amazon)... couldn't really justify one 6990 over 3 6950s. Quad 6950s blows everything else away cost wise and well... the rest is the same.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Hehe, I refused my xfx 6990 (sent back to Amazon)... couldn't really justify one 6990 over 3 6950s. Quad 6950s blows everything else away cost wise and well... the rest is the same.


Well, considering I got my 6990s for a steal, I wasn't sending em back!


----------



## Ken1649

Well, I got all mine for free so I really don't know what to say. I think should sending them back to feel less guitier


----------



## jamborhgini313

Man if the 6970's came out earlier, I would went with it but instead I couldn't wait so I got the 580's. Eh still extremely fast but 6990+6970 look tasty


----------



## Ken1649

Can always put it to use as PhysX card so nothing is going to waste :d


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamborhgini313*


Man if the 6970's came out earlier, I would went with it but instead I couldn't wait so I got the 580's. Eh still extremely fast but 6990+6970 look tasty


Have you seen the prices of 6970s lately on eBay? There seems to be a lot of cards listed for the price of GTX580s lately


----------



## jamborhgini313

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Have you seen the prices of 6970s lately on eBay? There seems to be a lot of cards listed for the price of GTX580s lately


People are buying the 6970's out even newegg is out of stock on every single card except for 1


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamborhgini313*


People are buying the 6970's out even newegg is out of stock on every single card except for 1


Actually, they have no stock now, LOL


----------



## djriful

There are still left for this MSI... http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16814127554

I am not a fan of MSI. My pick would be Sapphire, Asus, Gigabyte.

Oh HAHA, I'm so lucky; I think I bought the last one in stock today:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16814125395

I'm not sure what is going on and why all the HD5000/6000 series cards are out of stock everywhere. Manufacturer slow down? New HD7000? Or people think HD7000 won't be out until next year and Battlefield 3 is coming?! =p I pre-ordered that...I'm so ready for it.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


There are still left for this MSI... http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16814127554

I am not a fan of MSI. My pick would be Sapphire, Asus, Gigabyte.

Oh HAHA, I'm so lucky; I think I bought the last one in stock today:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16814125395


I actually never had issues with MSI. I actually RMAed my MSI 6990 and they sent me another one in 4 days after receiving my old one. I've have RMAed with several brands, Asus, XFX, MSI and Gigabyte with no issues.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I actually never had issues with MSI. I actually RMAed my MSI 6990 and they sent me another one in 4 days after receiving my old one. I've have RMAed with several brands, Asus, XFX, MSI and Gigabyte with no issues.


I'm more refer to their customer services and warrantee. MSI and XFX, I heard a lot of complains in customer support.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I actually never had issues with MSI. I actually RMAed my MSI 6990 and they sent me another one in 4 days after receiving my old one. I've have RMAed with several brands, Asus, XFX, MSI and Gigabyte with no issues.


My MSI 580 TF2's aren't stable at stock clocks at stock voltages, fresh from the box playing Crysis 2.









First thing MSI tells ya to do is to add voltage.







x2

Obviously, they've over binned these chips.


----------



## edo101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


There are still left for this MSI... http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16814127554

I am not a fan of MSI. My pick would be Sapphire, Asus, Gigabyte.

Oh HAHA, I'm so lucky; I think I bought the last one in stock today:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16814125395

I'm not sure what is going on and why all the HD5000/6000 series cards are out of stock everywhere. Manufacturer slow down? New HD7000? Or people think HD7000 won't be out until next year and Battlefield 3 is coming?! =p I pre-ordered that...I'm so ready for it.


I think running two 6970s on a Phenom II will bottleneck the CFX performance.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I'm not sure what is going on and why all the HD5000/6000 series cards are out of stock everywhere. Manufacturer slow down? New HD7000? Or people think HD7000 won't be out until next year and Battlefield 3 is coming?! =p I pre-ordered that...I'm so ready for it.


BitCoin mining is the issue.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;14516059*
> My MSI 580 TF2's aren't stable at stock clocks at stock voltages, fresh from the box playing Crysis 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing MSI tells ya to do is to add voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> Obviously, they've over binned these chips.


That's screwed up. I only trust Asus and Gigabyte with modded non-reference video cards. Just my:2cents:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101;14516083*
> I think running two 6970s on a Phenom II will bottleneck the CFX performance.


Not sure I heard different stories. If that is the case I'm still waiting on Bulldozer CPU AM3+ which my board is supported and required with BIOS update.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14516095*
> BitCoin mining is the issue.


Yeah I've been hearing all over the places... and optimal to run on AMD GPU. Fastest.

But I read the info about BitCoin... I still don't have no idea what really is all about... is it like [email protected] similarity?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;14516107*
> That's screwed up. I only trust Asus and Gigabyte with modded non-reference video cards. Just my:2cents:


Haha... er.









The TF2 is a reference card with a fancy cooler on it. LOL.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14516140*
> Yeah I've been hearing all over the places... and optimal to run on AMD GPU. Fastest.
> 
> But I read the info about BitCoin... I still don't have no idea what really is all about... is it like [email protected] similarity?


The fad will die out when ppl realize it takes a lot more resources than a couple home rigs can output. I'm starting to see ppl dumping whole bitcoin clusters on craigslist. Dudes selling quads of everything lol.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;14516156*
> The fad will die out when ppl realize it takes a lot more resources than a couple home rigs can output. I'm starting to see ppl dumping whole bitcoin clusters on craigslist. Dudes selling quads of everything lol.


I just read on other forums and I started to get the idea of it... is like virtual coins (as gold) and we give value to it....

people think they can get free money lol


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14516178*
> I just read on other forums and I started to get the idea of it... is like virtual coins (as gold) and we give value to it....
> 
> people think they can get free money lol


Quote:


> I have a potential Gaming (just toss in another 2-6GB RAM) / Bitcoin Mining Rig for sale. All components have less than 1 month in use. IMO Bitcoin mining is no longer profitable in small operations... my loss is your gain. The price is firm. I have outlined the individual components below so you'll know what you're getting:
> 
> Motherboard - MSI 890FXA-GD70
> Power Supply - Thermaltake Toughpower 1350W 80PLUS Silver Certified Continuous Power
> Processor - AMD Athlon II X4 640 Processor (Quad Core)
> Heatsink - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler
> Memory - Corsair 2GB PC3 10666 1333MHz
> Hard Drive - Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200RPM SATA
> Wireless - ASUS USB-N13 Wireless-N Adapter
> Video Card(s) - MSI Radeon 6970 x 3 in CrossFire Mode
> 
> It's all mounted on a modified MyOpenPC case (3 6970's wouldn't fit without modifying it)


Quote:


> I am offering for sale my Bitcoin mining rig computer. If you don't know what bitcoins are, go learn! =)
> 
> Stats:
> Mid-Tower Clear Acryllic Computer Case
> 2GB DDR2 RAM
> OCZ 32 GB Solid State Drive
> Windows 7 64-bit
> 1080watt PSU
> MSI 890 FXA-GD70 QuadCrossfire Motherboard (AWESOME)
> Four (4x) Gigabyte ATI Radeon 5850 graphics cards (each achieving over 320 megahashes/sec). GREAT for overclocking.


Quick search lol.


----------



## djriful

wow how much they are selling? That must have costs them over 3k


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14516250*
> wow how much they are selling? That must have costs them over 3k


The trifire 6970 is $1k, the other one is $1150. Pretty cheap on the 6970 setup.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;14516141*
> Haha... er.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TF2 is a reference card with a fancy cooler on it. LOL.


LOL, must be reference card rejects then








Read something about bios updating for voltages somewhere.


----------



## TitaniumClocker

I have 4 of those bitcoin machines for sale in the full systems section if you wanna check them out - they're all quad GPU setups

also, yes, bitcoin is buying em up. I bought video cards in batches of 8


----------



## RagingCain

Hey guys just a friendly reminder, I am still pumping out benchmarks for 590 vs 6990 thread. Would really like some 6990 results (all the settings for each benchmark are in main.)

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...vs-6990-a.html

Just added Dirt 3 and Metro2033 over the last week, I should have Dirt 3 5760x1080 and Crysis 2 today or tomorrow.


----------



## Chrisfhan

Hi friends!
I noticed this is the best and big forum just see in my life, and would like to know if somebody can helps me.
I have a question.
Me and a friend got 2 x HD 6990.
1 is from MSI and 1 is from Powercolor.
We would like to overclock the 2 cards, and want to know whats the best way.
I don't know if I can equalize the 2 cards with MSI afterburner, and if will be possible increase the voltages with Afterburner (about 1.2V for exemple)....and I do not know if I can increase the clocks cause PowerColor, perhaps, do not work in a MSI Software.
Then 2 things...
#1 - is possible to use MSI Afterburner, and increase voltages and frequency of the 2 cards both?
#2- if its not possible...can somebody helps me to flash Power Color card to MSI BIOS (step by step, cause I am not an expert).
Very thanks for the help.

+++111.... And... What means the 2 BIOS presents in each card...then we can choose BIOS to Overclock or no???....and....when I Flash...will flash the 2 BIOS together???

Sorry the bad english


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisfhan;14620239*
> Hi friends!
> I noticed this is the best and big forum just see in my life, and would like to know if somebody can helps me.
> I have a question.
> Me and a friend got 2 x HD 6990.
> 1 is from MSI and 1 is from Powercolor.
> We would like to overclock the 2 cards, and want to know whats the best way.
> I don't know if I can equalize the 2 cards with MSI afterburner, and if will be possible increase the voltages with Afterburner (about 1.2V for exemple)....and I do not know if I can increase the clocks cause PowerColor, perhaps, do not work in a MSI Software.
> Then 2 things...
> #1 - is possible to use MSI Afterburner, and increase voltages and frequency of the 2 cards both?
> #2- if its not possible...can somebody helps me to flash Power Color card to MSI BIOS (step by step, cause I am not an expert).
> Very thanks for the help.
> 
> +++111.... And... What means the 2 BIOS presents in each card...then we can choose BIOS to Overclock or no???....and....when I Flash...will flash the 2 BIOS together???
> 
> Sorry the bad english


i would suggest you test your clocks with bios switch 1 and 2 first to find your max before you even bother with afterburner. afterburner is known to cause issues when overclocking as it isn't stable in most cases. most guys in here can get pretty high clocks without needing extra voltages other than the provided stock voltages from either switch 1 or 2 i noticed my card maxes out @ 940/1400 on switch 1 . good luck


----------



## ohms

Add me to the club!


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Hi everyone. I just upgraded my driver to Catalyst 11.8 and got annoying issue.
CrossFireX is not working anymore.
I already use Driver Sweeper after uninstalling older driver.
Does anyone here experienced similar problem?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian;14627513*
> Hi everyone. I just upgraded my driver to Catalyst 11.8 and got annoying issue.
> CrossFireX is not working anymore.
> I already use Driver Sweeper after uninstalling older driver.
> Does anyone here experienced similar problem?


I didn't get this problem when I loaded 11.8 this morning. I also have stopped removing the old drivers and installing them straight over the old ones, starting with 11.5.


----------



## Ken1649

I wasn't able to get into Safe Mode after re-moving Catalyst driver. I think something got whacked after using Atiman Uninstaller.


----------



## HiLuckyB

I haven't and any problems with 11.8. I have uninstalled old drivers to install the new ones.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


I wasn't able to get into Safe Mode after re-moving Catalyst driver. I think something got whacked after using Atiman Uninstaller.


ATIMAN uninstaller is done from an admin account, not safe mode.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


ATIMAN uninstaller is done from an admin account, not safe mode.


LOL

I tried it on a PC with no ATI driver related and got the "Driver Stop Working" after using Atiman Uninstaller 5.2.4


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian;14627513*
> Hi everyone. I just upgraded my driver to Catalyst 11.8 and got annoying issue.
> CrossFireX is not working anymore.
> I already use Driver Sweeper after uninstalling older driver.
> Does anyone here experienced similar problem?


I had this same issue. I uninstalled the driver, booted to safe mode, restarted and installed the drivers and that worked. However, I have a different issue. I am running two HD6990's and during 3DMark11 my GPU's hit about 26% usage and that's it. Needless to say my score sucks. I disabled ULPS via the registry and the cards are showing 890Mhz, but they are not running at full capacity. Any ideas?

Also, with a single HD6990 I scored around 34k at stock, but with two at stock I only hit 37K. I think it's related to the above issue. I am using a Enermax Evolution 950watt PSU, and my watt meter only tops out at around 750watts, so I do not think it's the PSU. Getting kinda frustrated that I am not using the full potential of these cards. Any ideas on what to check?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14648919*
> I am using a Enermax Evolution 950watt PSU, and my watt meter only tops out at around 750watts, so I do not think it's the PSU.


I would get a bigger PSU. I have a 1000w for my 6990+6970 and I wouldn't try to run 2 6990's on a 1000w for long. 6990's are very power hungry, especially if you start to overclocking them.

That's just my


----------



## ezveedub

With two 6990s, use a 1200 watt PSU like a AX1200.


----------



## tsm106

Norris, yer running 2x 6990s on 950w? That's insane. Btw, you can't trust wattage meters. A single 6990 can pull almost 500w by itself man...


----------



## catcherintherye

2 6990s, 1320 from the wall, courtesy of ezeevdub. 1000w psu ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so you guys are pretty sure it's because they are under powered. Can I use my AX750 to power the second card until I get a new PSU, or would guys recommend against that?
Thanks


----------



## Ken1649

That would be better to add 750w to share the load. Make sure the second PSU to have pre-load of other voltages other than the +12v.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


That would be better to add 750w to share the load. Make sure the second PSU to have pre-load of other voltages other than the +12v.


What do you mean? I was just going to jump it and connect the PCIe connectors to the second card, do I need to do something differently?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


What do you mean? I was just going to jump it and connect the PCIe connectors to the second card, do I need to do something differently?


This is what I would do when running 2 PSUs in tandem, share some of other voltages to HDDs, SDDs, Fans, Pumps, etc among 2 PSUs to have equal pre-load before going to jump start it. Some PSUs might not work correctly with just +12V load alone.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


This is what I would do when running 2 PSUs in tandem, share some of other voltages to HDDs, SDDs, Fans, Pumps, etc among 2 PSUs to have equal pre-load before going to jump start it. Some PSUs might not work correctly with just +12V load alone.


Gotcha. Yeah I can connect the water cooling setup to it which would include the fan controller, fans, pumps and flow meter. I can also connect the Storage drives to it. That should distribute the power a little better and make sure the PSU is getting pulled on by a 5v and 12v signal.

Thanks for the help. If this does the trick Fry's has the Antec 1200w for $160 right now and I can go grab it this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Gotcha. Yeah I can connect the water cooling setup to it which would include the fan controller, fans, pumps and flow meter. I can also connect the Storage drives to it. That should distribute the power a little better and make sure the PSU is getting pulled on by a 5v and 12v signal.

Thanks for the help. If this does the trick Fry's has the Antec 1200w for $160 right now and I can go grab it this afternoon or tomorrow.


No prob. I would still keep the 900w and run them in tandem with the new Antec 1200w for the loads we are pulling. Never stress a PSU over 80% of its capacity for the long run. Also just watch out not to overload any +12v rails, share them equally.


----------



## utnorris

I need to play with it more, but that seems to have done the trick, although I am still not impressed with my Vantage score, 37700. For being 4 GPU's at 890, I would have thought 40k would have been easy. Granted my cpu is only at 4.4Ghz right now, but still. Anyway, Ken1649, you say I should keep the 900watt with the 1200watt? If that's the case, I should be fine with the two I have don't you think?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14654141*
> I need to play with it more, but that seems to have done the trick, although I am still not impressed with my Vantage score, 37700. For being 4 GPU's at 890, I would have thought 40k would have been easy. Granted my cpu is only at 4.4Ghz right now, but still. Anyway, Ken1649, you say I should keep the 900watt with the 1200watt? If that's the case, I should be fine with the two I have don't you think?


I wouldn't say it is fine without knowing how each the PSU +12v rails are rated. Each 6990 TDP is 375w at default BIOS 830/1250, AUSUM BIOS 880/1250 can pull 450w is a realistic figure to be expected.

375W = 31.25A, 450W = 37.5A, the power draw is how far the card is OC'd and what application is running the card.

I am not sure 37700 Vantage Graphics Test is about right, but will post back when I am around my PC and give Vantage a run @830/1250 1.12v +0%.

*Edit:*

Here is the score with a single run, don't compare the overall and CPU scores because I forgot to tun PPU PhysX off. I am not even sure mine is working right at 830/1250 1.12v Power Tune +0%, Catalyst 11.8 and Cat 11.7 CAP3, but yours is definitely not right. What are the temps across the boards? GPUs and Vregs?


----------



## utnorris

They are water cooled and no, my number is inline with yours when I compare just the GPU score, here was one of my scores:



My GPU score is 48K, but my overall score is 37K. Dropping the CPU to 4.4Ghz has really had an impact. I went back and looked at my GPU scores and they went from 38k to 48k, does that look right? Should it have added more since I am doubling the GPU's?

As far as the amp the GPU's pull, did you pull out the amount that comes from the PCIe slot? The reason I ask is that unless you have a single rail, the highest multi-rail PSU I have seen is 35A, which would not allow you to overclock much unless you are mixing rails for each 8 pin connector.

Thanks.


----------



## HiLuckyB

You guy's are lucky, I can't even run Vantage anymore. It seems to crash the video drivers and locks up my pc, Even after reinstalling it







For some reason 3DMark 11 doesn't crash my pc anymore


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14657451*
> They are water cooled and no, my number is inline with yours when I compare just the GPU score, here was one of my scores:
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU score is 48K, but my overall score is 37K. Dropping the CPU to 4.4Ghz has really had an impact. I went back and looked at my GPU scores and they went from 38k to 48k, does that look right? Should it have added more since I am doubling the GPU's?
> 
> As far as the amp the GPU's pull, did you pull out the amount that comes from the PCIe slot? The reason I ask is that unless you have a single rail, the highest multi-rail PSU I have seen is 35A, which would not allow you to overclock much unless you are mixing rails for each 8 pin connector.
> 
> Thanks.


Vantage is a combination of Graphics and CPU test. You shouldn't see a drop so obviously drastic, something is unbalanced in the overall OC settings. Could be memory bandwitdh, Voltages, or combinations of all setting in BIOS. I am not familiar with the structure of LGA1155 and BIOS to give any valid advice, and surely Intel has a funny ways of naming it in BIOS with each and every generation released.

And yes, the cards are pulling power from the board thru PCIe Slots. I never measured how much it pulled but I have a dedicated +12v rail 30A plug to the mainboard with 2 (two) 4 Pins Molex Easy Plugs. Not sure how many your board has. The card power draw is the total amount of direct from PSU + thru PCIe slot. So any +12v rails of 35A = 420W is good enough without having to share from other rails. Current PSUs mostly with OCP (Over Current Protection) of 45A = 540W, have to check the manual to be sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14657518*
> You guy's are lucky, I can't even run Vantage anymore. It seems to crash the video drivers and locks up my pc, Even after reinstalling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason 3DMark 11 doesn't crash my pc anymore


Have you tried the latest Vantage Patch? I didn't get driver crash, but once in a while got error message 'Adobe Flash Player Has Caused.....' followed by Vantage freeze. It's sort of a hit or miss. Couldn't replicate the issue though.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14657933*
> Have you tried the latest Vantage Patch? I didn't get driver crash, but once in a while got error message 'Adobe Flash Player Has Caused.....' followed by Vantage freeze. It's sort of a hit or miss. Couldn't replicate the issue though.


As far as I know 1.1.0 is the newest, And thats what im running. I really don't know why it's locking up. I have all my other programs closed, And my cards running at 880/1375 witch I know is fine.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14658007*
> As far as I know 1.1.0 is the newest, And thats what im running. I really don't know why it's locking up. I have all my other programs closed, And my cards running at 880/1375 witch I know is fine.


Yea, that's the latest. I tried with several connection types to the displays, HDMI, D-Sub, DVI-D and only using DP haven't seen the error yet. I don't know if it is because of that but I have given up to try to get an answer.


----------



## utnorris

Well I up'd my CPU to 4.8Ghz and my score jumped to 39k+:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My GPU score also went up to 49k+. It could be that the drivers are not scaling quad fire quite right, although I am using the latest drivers. Not sure really what I should be getting as an overall score or if I should just be looking at the GPU score only.


----------



## Ken1649

There is one thing I see in the detailed Vantage Score. CPU Score doesn't seem right. The CPU Test #1 & 2 seems too low for 4.8 GHz. Maybe stability issue there. I would try to squeeze the memory timings and to up the bandwidth see if it will improve CPU Score. LGA1155 is the strongest CPU IMC today, even a Gulftown is nowhere near in memory benchs without some serious extreme cooling.

Vantage is matured and not driver dependent. Try to stabilize the CPU OC and tighten memory timings and increase the bandwidth. I am sure the score will improve.

The graphics test looks fine.


----------



## utnorris

Well the CPU score doesn't surprise me, I have always hit around 25k with a 2500k at 4.8 to 5Ghz on Vantage. When I had the 2600k it would hit around 33k because of the extra threads. I checked some reviews and the GPU scores are similar to what I am seeing. Most of the 40k+ combined scores I am seeing are with 2600K's OC to 4.8+ or a 970/980x at 4.2-4.4Ghz, so i guess the scaling between dual and quad is not what I was expecting. I looked at a tri-CF versus quad-CF and the scores were close. It looks like the sweet spot for CF is tri-CF. I am still happy with my cards, but I will probably just drop back to one and then add a single HD6970 later on when I feel I need more.


----------



## Ken1649

Didn't know that to be expected from 2500k. I don't see the reason 4 GPUs100% pegged in a small resolution, for instance, Vantage and 3DMark 11. The only game that I see 99.9% scaling for 5 GPUs (4 Rendering & 1 PhysX max 12%) is Metro 2033 in a small resolution 1920x1080 with average FPS 150. This game is really put the GPUs to the test. The rest of the games at that resolution averages 50% load with FPS 200. But when I span the resolution to 3 to 5 screens and create a Single Large Surface (Eyefinity), can really see the GPUs shine. Not all games are coded to utilize more than 2GPUs also.

Benchmark is a good tool to measure the performance of our set-up with various configurations. Maybe the drivers are not optimized for most Benchmarks with 4 GPUs, as a contribution of low percentage users with 4 GPUs.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah you are probably right, although I did test out Civ V in triple monitor fashion and it was way choppy, probably need to adjust some settings, but I found that a single HD6990 looked better than two. I will look at other games to see if I get the same results when I get a few minutes, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Ken1649

For 4 GPUs, maybe you are the CPU wall for 2500k. Would be a good idea to look at 2600k to squeeze the performance out of the 4 GPUs.


----------



## utnorris

Maybe once MC drops the price to $200 I will, just do not need it right now. I really don't need 4 GPU's, but I like it. Who knows, give me a day or two and I will probably do that. Almost makes me wish I hadn't sold my Rampage Formula III and 980x off.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14668081*
> Maybe once MC drops the price to $200 I will, just do not need it right now. I really don't need 4 GPU's, but I like it. Who knows, give me a day or two and I will probably do that. Almost makes me wish I hadn't sold my Rampage Formula III and 980x off.


The 2500k can go in a real hurry here







http://www.overclock.net/wanted/1097868-wtb-intel-2500k.html


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, unfortunately I won't get what I paid for my 2500k, but it's ok, the 2500k does what I need it to do. I will go back to a 2600k when I see a good deal on one. Patience will get me what I want, I got two HD6990's that way.


----------



## tsm106

Who cares about 3dmark synthetic benches? Run metro and crysis 2 benches in the bench forum thread rules and see how it goes.


----------



## utnorris

Well I do not have those two games, so I do not think I can bench those without the game installed. One thing that I do not understand is that the voltage does not go above 1.12v even if I adjust the power settings to +20% in Catalyst. AB does not allow voltage adjustment even if I check the "Allow voltage adjustments" box. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris;14670283*
> Well I do not have those two games, so I do not think I can bench those without the game installed. One thing that I do not understand is that the voltage does not go above 1.12v even if I adjust the power settings to +20% in Catalyst. AB does not allow voltage adjustment even if I check the "Allow voltage adjustments" box. What am I doing wrong?


Sounds like you haven't flipped your bios switch on the card


----------



## Ken1649

Or you are running GPU tweaking apps, MSI AfterBurner, Trixx etc in the background.


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, I hadn't flipped the switch, although I did before and it didn't seem to do anything, I will recheck that. I did have AB running, but I closed it out and it did not change anything.


----------



## Ken1649

Try 're-set' MSI AB then uncheck 'Start at Windows Start-up'. There is a setting in AB that locks the voltage at 1.12v/1.175v.


----------



## utnorris

ok, will try that.
Thanks


----------



## mjpd1983

I'm starting to get jealous of you guys.

I've been so bored with nothing to upgrade for so long.

Do you think I should make the switch and join you's?


----------



## Levesque

Just came back from a 10 days trip. So if I missed new members, or you don't see your name in the list, drop me a PM.


----------



## Peer

Thanks!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


ok, will try that.
Thanks


Any updatrs? Still having Power Setting issue?


----------



## utnorris

Pulled one of the HD6990's and everything seems to run smoother. Still cannot adjust the voltage, but I did flip the switch which took it to 1.17v and allowed me to get to 960Mhz, anything higher and it crashes. Still debating on keeping the cards or selling one or both off. By the way, in CIV V, one card is smoother than two cards. Two cards was just choppy as hell, while one was nice and smooth. That's in Eyefinity, 5760 x 1080.


----------



## Ken1649

I say try other games, but if CIV V what you care for, 2 6990s might an overkill.

Also, If I understand you right, the voltage adjustment will not be indicated anywhere by adjusting Power Setting. It works internally to draw more power without the TDP limit.


----------



## utnorris

So how do you tell if it is working?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


So how do you tell if it is working?


When your overclocked put it back down to 0% and most likely the video drivers will crash or the pc will lock up. Other then that I don't know how you can tell.


----------



## Ken1649

That ^

It's like OC any CPUs, you bump up Power Control Settings then test for stability.


----------



## andytom69

edit


----------



## andytom69

hello..
this is my work..
and into my pc
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scx9to4fcs8[/ame]


----------



## grifers

Hi guys. New here. Sorry my english :S.

In 6990, Â¿which are the second GPU in this image?



Left chip, or right chip?

My 6990 have a good temps in first GPU, but Second GPU is too hot, 15-20 dregees higher than First GPU in load. In idle only 3 dregrees higher







.

Sorry my english, me spanish







. I waiting for understand me ;/.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers;14712882*
> Hi guys. New here. Sorry my english :S.
> 
> In 6990, ¿which are the second GPU in this image?
> 
> 
> 
> Left chip, or right chip?
> 
> My 6990 have a good temps in first GPU, but Second GPU is too hot, 15-20 dregees higher than First GPU in load. In idle only 3 dregrees higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry my english, me spanish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I waiting for understand me ;/.


The left in the picture is main GPU. The second GPU should be 3-5°C cooler in idle than the main GPU. Could try to re-apply the thermal paste, it should help the temperature.


----------



## andytom69

it's same temp on my 6990 water cooled , the second gpu have 2-3 °c higher


----------



## JMCB

Anyone with 6990+6970 care to share some eyefinity FPS numbers? Looking to see what Crysis 2 (Dx11 Ultra Textures), BFBC 2, etc., look like.


----------



## JMCB

Well...I bought the other card. God, I shouldn't be blowing money....


----------



## Ken1649

Care to share what it means?


----------



## JMCB

I added a 6970 to crossfire with my 6990.

Running a few games, I haven't seen much performance gains. I can only run Crysis 2 maxed out on 5760x1080 at 18-25FPS (1080P I destroy that game - but so did a single 6990). Lowering the settings doesn't help too much. In Bad Company 2, I finally no long see random black screen flickers, but FPS at all settings max I only get about 45fps. Deus Ex HR runs like butter, as does Dirt 3, but the gains were on games a single 6990 already dominated.

Overall, I'm somewhat disappointed in this crossfire setup. Would crossfiring another 6990 instead help for that resolution? I feel like, at this moment, it would be a diminished return.


----------



## Ken1649

I am not much of a gamer, couldn't stand more than 5-10 mins without being nauseated, but I believe I have seen that FPS at 8000 x 2560 with 4 GPUs.

Let's see what FPS other members got with identical set-up.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


I added a 6970 to crossfire with my 6990.

Running a few games, I haven't seen much performance gains. I can only run Crysis 2 maxed out on 5760x1080 at 18-25FPS (1080P I destroy that game - but so did a single 6990). Lowering the settings doesn't help too much. In Bad Company 2, I finally no long see random black screen flickers, but FPS at all settings max I only get about 45fps. Deus Ex HR runs like butter, as does Dirt 3, but the gains were on games a single 6990 already dominated.

Overall, I'm somewhat disappointed in this crossfire setup. Would crossfiring another 6990 instead help for that resolution? I feel like, at this moment, it would be a diminished return.


For me Crysis 2 Maxed out at 5760x1080 get's 8-10fps, But if I drop down 1 from ultra I get around 40-45fps. In Bad Company 2 Maxed with 4xaa I get 70-90FPS. Im running @880/1375 on all 3 cards, With 11.8 Drivers And 11.8 CAP2.


----------



## Levesque

There is not alot of action in ''The Club''.









So here's a pic of my new addition. The Monolith is now fully awaken!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Make's my setup look weak








I really need to get some better pics


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14730073*
> I am not much of a gamer, couldn't stand more than 5-10 mins without being nauseated, but I believe I have seen that FPS at 8000 x 2560 with 4 GPUs.
> 
> Let's see what FPS other members got with identical set-up.


Lol! As the GPU Gods laugh there asses off


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;14795456*
> Lol! As the GPU Gods laugh there asses off


The trade off is much better and getting a lot of loves


----------



## VettePilot

It must be the drivers are still not right for this game because that makes no sense at all to get that low of FPS with those cards. I just played it on my system and with everything on advanced and high settings 8xAA I was seeing 25-41FPS while playing. I am on the older 11.4 drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;14729961*
> I added a 6970 to crossfire with my 6990.
> 
> Running a few games, I haven't seen much performance gains. I can only run Crysis 2 maxed out on 5760x1080 at 18-25FPS (1080P I destroy that game - but so did a single 6990). Lowering the settings doesn't help too much. In Bad Company 2, I finally no long see random black screen flickers, but FPS at all settings max I only get about 45fps. Deus Ex HR runs like butter, as does Dirt 3, but the gains were on games a single 6990 already dominated.
> 
> Overall, I'm somewhat disappointed in this crossfire setup. Would crossfiring another 6990 instead help for that resolution? I feel like, at this moment, it would be a diminished return.


----------



## Ken1649

This thread isgoing EOL?


----------



## Peer

The black monolith! Mother of god..


----------



## Random_Sheep

So i guess you can add me to that list


----------



## Ken1649

Leaked driver *AMD Catalyst 11.9 RCx Win7 Vista*

No release not, don't know what it fixed and improved.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Sorry - should have said i have an asus 6990


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;14897904*
> Sorry - should have said i have an asus 6990


Done. Welcome to the Club.









And more pics of The Black Monolith in action.


----------



## Ken1649

Looks like some hardware of the future a dream machine









It's good to see some actions in here or abandoned by thread owner


----------



## Levesque

I'm preparing myself for next Intel platform, and will probably go 4X 7970 Quad-Fire when they will be available.


----------



## Ken1649

Any idea when we will see the first light of 7970 or 7990 for dual-GPU?


----------



## kin0kin

Question:

Are all the 6990 the same? i.e. reference design, OEM ATI?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kin0kin;14899563*
> Question:
> 
> Are all the 6990 the same? i.e. reference design, OEM ATI?


AFAIK, they all are reference.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;14899577*
> AFAIK, they all are reference.


You are corrent sir! Well atm there are only ref cards!

Also i got a mail from Arctic cooling saying the 6990 Accello cooler will be available soon! So that means cooler cards!


----------



## kin0kin

So technically speaking they are identical in everyway except for

1) Branding/Warranty
2) Fan duct label
3) Pricing

Am I correct?


----------



## Ken1649

Yes and the packaging too.


----------



## Random_Sheep

I unfortunately got my card as RMA so didn't get buggerall with it! If anyone has any cables for me that they willing to give away i would be super appreciative!


----------



## FrostyGPU

just got my card + EK waterblock woo

How is everyones eyefinity setups fairing with the 6990. I am wondering if i should be picking up a used 6970 to tri fire.

Current setup is 3X27" 1920X1080 native.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyGPU;14909018*
> just got my card + EK waterblock woo
> 
> How is everyones eyefinity setups fairing with the 6990. I am wondering if i should be picking up a used 6970 to tri fire.
> 
> Current setup is 3X27" 1920X1080 native.


Pics pics pics are a must!

Btw if anyone is interested, Arctic will be releasing there 6990 cooler soon! Will update as soon as i have more info!


----------



## FrostyGPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;14909195*
> Pics pics pics are a must!
> 
> Btw if anyone is interested, Arctic will be releasing there 6990 cooler soon! Will update as soon as i have more info!


I am a new member







I am actually in the middle of my build







First time with WC, and first time OC'ing.

I have been chatting with one fellow who claims to be using a 6990 trifire with a 6970... person says FPS still is not doing to great at big resolutions on eyefinity. I think I will be waiting for the game to come out and some bench marks to arrive prior to finishing off my loop just in case I decide to add another card.

Currently parts lists.

3X27 LED HP Monitors 60hz/1920X1080 native (really considering to return because there not VESA compatible but they produce a great picture)
K 360 water cooling KIT - Picked up from Dazmode's
EK 6990 Waterblock - Again from Dazmodes
XFX AMD 6990 - (newegg.ca has XFX and MSI in stock again if anyone is looking)
HAF 932
1200w Silent Gold Power supply
Asus P67 Deluxe Mobo
Intel i7 2600k
16GB Vengence 1600 DDR3 RAM
OCZ 120GB SSD - For OS (probably use no page file at all or just point it to alternate HD)
1TB WD HD
BD ROM OEM
Fan Controller


----------



## rosenrot234

Hi there! this is mi first post here, i am from Argentina and i also have a Sapphire 6990, bought it last week, and is an amazing card, its a beast.

I wanna ask you something though, i am having problems with the catalyst, the 11.8, when I restart after the installation of the 11.8, my desktop freezes every 5 seconds for 4 or 5 seconds, when it freezes there are also artifacts in the screen, but only during the freeze, because of this I am using the 11.7, no problems at all, but i have that problem just qith the 11.8, is that normal? anyone else experimented that problem? my card is defective? or my psu isnt enough for the 6990?
Thanks for the help

The rest of my pc:

Asrock p67 Fatal1ty
2x4gb Gskill Sniper
I5 Sandy Bridge 2500k 3.3
PSU OCZ 750w Fatality Champion Series.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosenrot234;14934503*
> Hi there! this is mi first post here, i am from Argentina and i also have a Sapphire 6990, bought it last week, and is an amazing card, its a beast.
> 
> I wanna ask you something though, i am having problems with the catalyst, the 11.8, when I restart after the installation of the 11.8, my desktop freezes every 5 seconds for 4 or 5 seconds, when it freezes there are also artifacts in the screen, but only during the freeze, because of this I am using the 11.7, no problems at all, but i have that problem just qith the 11.8, is that normal? anyone else experimented that problem? my card is defective? or my psu isnt enough for the 6990?
> Thanks for the help
> 
> The rest of my pc:
> 
> Asrock p67 Fatal1ty
> 2x4gb Gskill Sniper
> I5 Sandy Bridge 2500k 3.3
> PSU OCZ 750w Fatality Champion Series.


Dude i'm having the same problem - Its intermitent, not every boot and i have the Asus edition.

Anyone else?
I really don't wanna install 11.7 as there is performance drops afaik, especially in benching.


----------



## Ken1649

This might not be your case with 11.8 and I don't know how you connect the card to your main displays such as HDMI, VGA, DP or DVI. But one thing I notice in 11.8 is EDID (Extednded Display Identification Data) was checked/enabled by default and it was showing the wrong data. Go into CCC under display setting and disable EDID and see if that would solve the issue.


----------



## Random_Sheep

under Desktop managment?any chance you could post a pic?
Can't find it


----------



## Random_Sheep

ok found the only EDID tick box and mine wasnt ticked


----------



## Ken1649

OK give me few mins, not around that PC and will edit this post with screen shot.

Edit: did you by any chance running Afterburner or other tweaking software in the background? Try to uninstall them then reset to factory default in CCC then restart PC.


----------



## moulnisky

Here 4 sapphire 6990 watercooled in an Xigmatek Elysium

BR

Alex


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moulnisky;14955002*
> Here 4 sapphire 6990 watercooled in an Xigmatek Elysium
> 
> BR
> 
> Alex


Awesome, love the cablings. Hope to see more pictures of it.

Wonder what motherboard is that to support x4 PCIEx16?

Sorry for being a noob, what is the scaling with 8 GPUs?


----------



## moulnisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14955058*
> Awesome, love the cablings. Hope to see more pictures of it.
> 
> Wonder what motherboard is that to support x4 PCIEx16?
> 
> Sorry for being a noob, what is the scaling with 8 GPUs?


The main board is an Asus P7P55 WS Supercomputer using an Intel I7 870 and 4 Gb ram 1600 Mhz Corsair Dominator.

The system is used for Hash bruteforcing (something similar to the Bitcoin miming just to understand) so not really essential the PciEx16 for all the cards as the bandwidth is small and all the job is GPU calculation.
The system is cooled by an XSPC 750 (reservoir/waterpump 750 litres/hour) 4 EK waterblocks (2 copper acetal and 2 nickel acetal as were not available 4 the same







) and 2 360mm radiators.
The PSUs are one Antec continuos power pro 1200W and a thermaltake toughpower 1500w sync via a relay.

BR

Alex


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moulnisky;14955143*
> The main board is an Asus P7P55 WS Supercomputer using an Intel I7 870 and 4 Gb ram 1600 Mhz Corsair Dominator.
> 
> The system is used for Hash bruteforcing (something similar to the Bitcoin miming just to understand) so not really essential the PciEx16 for all the cards as the bandwidth is small and all the job is GPU calculation.
> The system is cooled by an XSPC 750 (reservoir/waterpump 750 litres/hour) 4 EK waterblocks (2 copper acetal and 2 nickel acetal as were not available 4 the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and 2 360mm radiators.
> The PSUs are one Antec continuos power pro 1200W and a thermaltake toughpower 1500w sync via a relay.
> 
> BR
> 
> Alex


Ah I am interested in the relay wiring and what's the advantages with it. Could you please make a simple wiring skecth? I run two PSUs and simply sync the PS_On. By right I could run of a single 1,500w for 5 GPUs but on full load the +12v drop too much and effecting the OC stability. I will have to add the vdroop to the voltage settings even if in idle state, that's what I want to avoid.


----------



## moulnisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14955324*
> Ah I am interested in the relay wiring and what's the advantages with it. Could you please make a simple wiring skecth? I run two PSUs and simply sync the PS_On. By right I could run of a single 1,500w for 5 GPUs but on full load the +12v drop too much and effecting the OC stability. I will have to add the vdroop to the voltage settings even if in idle state, that's what I want to avoid.


It is quite simple to do:
Buy a relay 5V
Get 5V off a molex and connect it to the relay coil.
the secondary connection of the relay (pick 2 pins which get shorted when you have 5V on the coil) must be connected on the 24 pins connector to the green wire on one side and to the gnd (black wire) on the other side

BR

Alex


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moulnisky;14955850*
> It is quite simple to do:
> Buy a relay 5V
> Get 5V off a molex and connect it to the relay coil.
> the secondary connection of the relay (pick 2 pins which get shorted when you have 5V on the coil) must be connected on the 24 pins connector to the green wire on one side and to the gnd (black wire) on the other side
> 
> BR
> 
> Alex


Yeah, didn't think of using a relay to take the burden off the switch an cables. Thanks +Rep.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moulnisky;14955002*
> Here 4 sapphire 6990 watercooled in an Xigmatek Elysium
> 
> BR
> 
> Alex


Just a suggestion, why not get another 2 pcs of _dual card_ video connector for card #2 to #3. That could get rid of 3-4 feet of tubings. Temperature wise they are not going to make any difference as is now, they all in a single loop just of _separate_ tubings.

I guess the #3 and #4 are the recent addition in the _Hash_ pursuit.


----------



## moulnisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14956186*
> Just a suggestion, why not get another 2 pcs of _dual card_ video connector for card #2 to #3. That could get rid of 3-4 feet of tubings. Temperature wise they are not going to make any difference as is now, they all in a single loop just of _separate_ tubings.
> 
> I guess the #3 and #4 are the recent addition in the _Hash_ pursuit.


Actually I thought doing this but is a bit hard to fit 4 cards in the PCI-e slots when kept together by the SLI fittings. As well Is better for maintenance keeps them in 2 different path









BR

Alex


----------



## andersondiaz

Happy to join the club


----------



## FrostyGPU

*Edited* I caved i bought another for ****s n giggles









1XFX and 1 X Power Color

Just ordered another XSPC waterblock


----------



## Levesque

Arrrgh. It's impossible to find a 6970 rev 1.

Is there anyone in here with a 6970 rev 1 that they would want to sell?


----------



## amputate

Hi

Srry for bad quality (iPod Touch -_-)
But I'm realy exited about this card ;D
I'm ready for battlefield!

Can I join this club?
Made sure to to include my name on a piece of paper :3


----------



## KidKB

Mine comes in tomorrow (MSI Afterburner), I'm so excited! These cards seem so rare I'm almost hesitant to take it out of the box!


----------



## Random_Sheep

Is there anyone that could please send me the bios files for the Asus 6990 - Wanting both stock & AWSUM bios (Must Be Un-Edited!)

I think my bios's are corrupted so wanna flash them with stock and if i still have problems then i'll RMA.

Of if someone could point me in the direction to get them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Levesque

Guys, I'm not in the Club anymore. Snif snif. Sold my 6990.

I will stay with my 6970 x3 Tri-Fire set-up for now. Don't have time to play, too busy for a couple of months, so I sold my 6990 while it was still ''hot''. It was collecting dust.

It was a sad moment, when I sent my 6990 away.









I will continue updating the thread and reading you guys.









I also sold my 5970+5870 set-up and replacing it with 6970 Crossfire in my second rig.


----------



## KidKB

Just came in, add me to the list!


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KidKB*


Just came in, add me to the list!



















Niiiiiiice! I'm seriously considering gettibg another one but I would need to run liquid then. Hmmmmm decisions, decisions!

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;14999335*
> Is there anyone that could please send me the bios files for the Asus 6990 - Wanting both stock & AWSUM bios (Must Be Un-Edited!)
> 
> I think my bios's are corrupted so wanna flash them with stock and if i still have problems then i'll RMA.
> 
> Of if someone could point me in the direction to get them.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The Asus bios are listed here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=&manufacturer=&model=HD+6990&interface=&memSize=0


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;15009413*
> The Asus bios are listed here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?page=1&architecture=&manufacturer=&model=HD+6990&interface=&memSize=0


Hy bud, I know they there. But I'm looking for an un-edited Awsum BIOS and kev says that the one on their is edited. If someone wouldn't mind just saving their BIOS for me that would be awesome.

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## FrostyGPU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


Niiiiiiice! I'm seriously considering gettibg another one but I would need to run liquid then. Hmmmmm decisions, decisions!

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


i just added in two for a new build that I am working on and used the XSPC blocks ... haven't fired it up yet but seemed to fit perfectly


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrostyGPU*


i just added in two for a new build that I am working on and used the XSPC blocks ... haven't fired it up yet but seemed to fit perfectly











What brand you got?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


You are corrent sir! Well atm there are only ref cards!

Also i got a mail from Arctic cooling saying the 6990 Accello cooler will be available soon! So that means cooler cards!


Artic Cooler launched custom cooler on September 22, 2011.

http://translate.google.com/translat...26prmd%3Dimvns


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Artic Cooler launched custom cooler on September 22, 2011.

http://translate.google.com/translat...26prmd%3Dimvns



















Honestly, I think it looks like ****! I was hoping for something like the previous coolers with 3fans. I just don't like the design, period!

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## FrostyGPU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


What brand you got?


I got 1 XFX and one power color.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Arrrgh. It's impossible to find a 6970 rev 1.

Is there anyone in here with a 6970 rev 1 that they would want to sell?


I have komodo waterblock compatible with revision 2 6970s. Also have unopened MSI Lightning :/


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I have komodo waterblock compatible with revision 2 6970s. Also have unopened MSI Lightning :/


Too late. Already got everything except the waterblocks stuck in the mail.

I now have 5X 6970 at home in 2 computers.


----------



## XXXfire

Not a bad score. I guess it should be discounted, my CPU clocks aren't arbitrarily capped at 4.4 ghz. Benches don't count unless you interject regulatory protocol (like limited overclock speeds) that provide an insurmountable advantage in favoring hex-core 990/980 x processors.

Humorous, IMO, watching the bizarrely fascistic 6990 vs 590 thread where newer SB CPU & chipset users have their potential performance handicapped as a de facto requirement ironically as a means of competitive balance. Then watching the self-proclaimed victors brag about victory (here's a hint as to why there is no competition; the testing procedure artifically screws p55/p67 out of competition, and grossly under-utilizes our GPU arrays. Laughable implementation of standards.)

Let me encourage single & dual 6990 users to post Benches! Very interested to see what y'all have accomplised


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;15036327*
> Not a bad score. I guess it should be discounted, my CPU clocks aren't arbitrarily capped at 4.4 ghz. Benches don't count unless you interject regulatory protocol (like limited overclock speeds) that provide an insurmountable advantage in favoring hex-core 990/980 x processors.
> 
> Humorous, IMO, watching the bizarrely fascistic 6990 vs 590 thread where newer SB CPU & chipset users have their potential performance handicapped as a de facto requirement ironically as a means of competitive balance. Then watching the self-proclaimed victors brag about victory (here's a hint as to why there is no competition; the testing procedure artifically screws p55/p67 out of competition, and grossly under-utilizes our GPU arrays. Laughable implementation of standards.)


Well said.

LOL. Let's say that the 5 first pages of rules probably have something to do with the fact that no one is posting in that 6990 vs 590 thread.









I posted some benches and they were put aside because they were not following the 5 pages of rules...









''Hey, no 6990 is posting in here, so let's conclude that the 590 is faster then the 6990, since there was 1 person (only) posting 590 benches!''.

Funny.


----------



## thrgk

I have a 6990 at 1000/1500 now, idk why it wont go higher on the core clock but, its the card lol. I think i might get another one, and put that under water also, then should be good for eyefinity on bf3, and hopefully others, cause i dont want to do tri 580s way to much and i like amd lol.


----------



## pchow05

just grabbed my 2x 6990s getting them tomorrow. any know bugs with current games still lurking on these cards?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05;15040922*
> just grabbed my 2x 6990s getting them tomorrow. any know bugs with current games still lurking on these cards?


Congrats on the dual 6990s. Last I checked on Crysis 2, the FPS were capped to 30-40fps on my 6990s. Disabling crossfire actually got me higher fps. Mind you, this was a few months back. I haven't played Crysis2 since then. Maybe with newer drivers and cap profile, AMD fixed the issues.


----------



## Ken1649

Quad set-up? No. Just don't expect to run 3DMark 11 the result of 4 x 6970. They never play nice day one its released. Even with 2 x 5970 and 4 x 5870. No problem with games so far.


----------



## FruitLoops

Over 9 thousand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken1649

Stock *Cough* Stock


----------



## pchow05

lool nice.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pchow05*


lool nice.


Did you switch from 3 Way SLI 580 or the x2 6990s for another set-up?


----------



## pchow05

I kept both for 2 different rigs.


----------



## pchow05

i want in
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/img3593wa.jpg/


----------



## xGTx

SANDY BRIDGE GAIS what's your 3d11 performance score @5.0ghz /cards @ stock clocks?

(talking about Quad CFX)


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Mine









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1892497


----------



## pchow05

so my 1st bios wont boot up now, unstable oc. im guessing i need to flash first bios?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pchow05*


so my 1st bios wont boot up now, unstable oc. im guessing i need to flash first bios?


Do u mean stock or awsum BIOS? Afaik you can't flash the stock BIOS, or you shouldn't. That's why the second one is there

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pchow05*


so my 1st bios wont boot up now, unstable oc. im guessing i need to flash first bios?


No, it depends on how you OC the cards. If you are using CCC or Afterburner, simply reset them to "default", restart PC and done.

RBE doesn't support any changes other than the 3D clock voltage, other than that will crash and BSODs. This applies to all 69xx series cards, not just 6990. No need to change anything in BIOS because 6990 has a very high limit in both CCC overdrive and Afterburner. You can edit the voltage in BIOS if you want to avoid using Afterburner voltage tweak.

Also, stability OC'ing 6990 comes from Power Setting Control. Max value from Overdrive slider option is -/+ 20%. This is the function to allow drawing more power/current/amperage. It's there in the first place to maintain the TDP limit as per PCIe 2.0 specs or close to it. You will need to set it higher to prevent core/memory clocks from throttling down to stay within power draw set limit. Throttling down also will happen when temps reaching the maximum safe operation temperature, iirc 90-100Â°C.

AUSUM BIOS switch position 1 and Power Setting Control +20% can go as high as 950/1450 MHz on watercooling (max load temp 50-60Â°C). Of course each card is different but the OC clocks is around that number without any BIOS editing.

You have to watch out for the mainboard power plane, it might not handle such huge power draw from OC'ing 4 GPUs. I fried one board then a second one with 5 GPUs to prove that I was wrong about the board's ability. I was going for some crazy high OC. So you might watch it there. Should be safe with mild OC say 940/1400 MHz + 20%.

Enjoy the new cards









Edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mopiko Laila*


Mine


Those cards are begging for water.


----------



## armartins

Asus cards always look the best!


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Likin these new 11.10 preview drivers









990x @ 4.6Ghz
6990's @ 1000/1500


----------



## Ken1649

I am getting error installing Catalyst 11.9. I think the Microsoft C+++ fail to install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;15106178']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likin these new 11.10 preview drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 990x @ 4.6Ghz
> 6990's @ 1000/1500


Can you get consitent score running it 10 x


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15106209*
> I am getting error installing Catalyst 11.9. I think the Microsoft C+++ fail to install.
> 
> Can you get consitent score running it 10 x


Haven't had any problems yet but I dont feel like sitting here for 10 loops. I'll let you know if I have any problems. Gpu voltage is sufficient though. I've ran it at this speed for quite some time now.

Haven't even tried the 11.9's yet.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;15106438']Haven't had any problems yet but I dont feel like sitting here for 10 loops. I'll let you know if I have any problems. Gpu voltage is sufficient though. I've ran it at this speed for quite some time now.
> 
> Haven't even tried the 11.9's yet.


Want to see higher score at same clock? Try this BCLK 220, CPU Multi 21 and Memory Multi 10 (2,200 MHZ). See if the memory can make it, if not loosen timings to 8-9-8 24 1T.

Will see instant boost in 3DMark 11.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

I'll give it a whirl this weekend. I finaly have more time to play with my rig again with all this crappy weather with plenty more to come.

Here's Vantage at same clocks.

BLK 201 Multi 23, 8-8-8-20-1T @ 2000


----------



## Ken1649

The score looks about where it should be. Give it a try with higher BCLK and memory bandwidth, you will love the X58 for another winter


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, got a quick question. I had to return my first MSI 6990 as it up and died after about 6 hours. It started screeching pretty badly and then just shut off. Anyway, I got it exchanged for another one that they had to get from a different store, lo and behold the screeching just started up a few minutes ago.

Its ear-piercingly loud and I know its the card because I pulled it out real quick and stuck a 570 in, nothing. 6990 back in, screeching. Is this just normal for these? I literally can't stand the noise its so annoying. I've had cards that buzz or squeak slightly at load before but never like this. No OC, just running stock right now. Haven't even used it beyond web browsing if that helps.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15107820*
> Hey guys, got a quick question. I had to return my first MSI 6990 as it up and died after about 6 hours. It started screeching pretty badly and then just shut off. Anyway, I got it exchanged for another one that they had to get from a different store, lo and behold the screeching just started up a few minutes ago.
> 
> Its ear-piercingly loud and I know its the card because I pulled it out real quick and stuck a 570 in, nothing. 6990 back in, screeching. Is this just normal for these? I literally can't stand the noise its so annoying. I've had cards that buzz or squeak slightly at load before but never like this. No OC, just running stock right now. Haven't even used it beyond web browsing if that helps.


Yes, all 6990s are reference design. To make sure it's coming from the card, try remove all sound speaker or turn it off. Also listen closely to PSU under load.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15107861*
> Yes, all 6990s are reference design. To make sure it's coming from the card, try remove all sound speaker or turn it off. Also listen closely to PSU under load.


Its definitely the card, its coming from around the "back" GPU towards the power connectors. If I put my head almost in the case I can tell where its coming from pretty easily.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15107912*
> Its definitely the card, its coming from around the "back" GPU towards the power connectors. If I put my head almost in the case I can tell where its coming from pretty easily.


If it is the sound of the fan blowing air then it is the way 6990 sounds. We all put it under water


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15107936*
> If it is the sound of the fan blowing air then it is the way 6990 sounds. We all put it under water


Its not fan sound for sure! Its a really high pitched squealing/screeching. I put my headphones on just so I don't have to hear it any more.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15107985*
> Its not fan sound for sure! Its a really high pitched squealing/screeching. I put my headphones on just so I don't have to hear it any more.


Oh if it is really that bad maybe you should return it.


----------



## r-man

Hello,

I've freshly built my two 6990s setup, but the second card is not detected in system. I can see two 6990s in device manager, but there should be 4 of them, right?

Setup:
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6, cards in slot PCIE16 and PCIE8(should run as PCIE8x both of them, lanes are directly from CPU)
Intel i7
Thermaltake 1200W (one of 8pin is connected through 6pin reduction)
Win 7 64 ultimate
Catalyst 11.8
--watercooled, so any tests where removing of cards is needed will be disaster 

Any advice please?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r-man*


Hello,

I've freshly built my two 6990s setup, but the second card is not detected in system. I can see two 6990s in device manager, but there should be 4 of them, right?

Setup:
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6, cards in slot PCIE16 and PCIE8(should run as PCIE8x both of them, lanes are directly from CPU)
Intel i7
Thermaltake 1200W (one of 8pin is connected through 6pin reduction)
Win 7 64 ultimate
Catalyst 11.8
--watercooled, so any tests where removing of cards is needed will be disaster 

Any advice please?


Hate to break this to you, it could be very well possible the second card was limited by PCIe lanes.

Try to remove other PCIe/PCI devices from the slots. Then open up GPU-Z 1.58 check the primary GPUs running at what bandwidth x16, x8 or x4.

I hope you did try them with stock air cooler before put them under water. Also check in BIOS settings what options are available for PCIe/PCIe, if any.


----------



## moa.

Do you think that AX850 will be enough for 6990+6950?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.;15110785*
> Do you think that AX850 will be enough for 6990+6950?


850w for desktop browsing is very safe for 24/7







Couldn't be wrong to go with a 1000w.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.;15110785*
> Do you think that AX850 will be enough for 6990+6950?


Benched the hole weekend with the same setup and handles fine!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;15110810*
> Benched the hole weekend with the same setup and handles fine!


Your avatar is adorable. Looks like the sheep needs a cup of morning coffee


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


I'll give it a whirl this weekend. I finaly have more time to play with my rig again with all this crappy weather with plenty more to come.

Here's Vantage at same clocks.

BLK 201 Multi 23, 8-8-8-20-1T @ 2000











Great scores, man. Putting that hex-core & fully stocked bandwidth to productive results! For comparative analysis:









A testament to the phenomenal potential of heavily overclocked sandy bridge (with similarly capable motherboard). Either way? QUAD crossfire never looked so good ;]


----------



## moa.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


Benched the hole weekend with the same setup and handles fine!


Great news, thanks!


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Its not fan sound for sure! Its a really high pitched squealing/screeching. I put my headphones on just so I don't have to hear it any more.


Could be the whine of the 6990 voltage regulators. Under heavy duress (and benchmarks such as heaven 2.x) my twin pcbs chirp to life, too. Its never nuisance, though..


----------



## r-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Hate to break this to you, it could be very well possible the second card was limited by PCIe lanes.

Try to remove other PCIe/PCI devices from the slots. Then open up GPU-Z 1.58 check the primary GPUs running at what bandwidth x16, x8 or x4.

I hope you did try them with stock air cooler before put them under water. Also check in BIOS settings what options are available for PCIe/PCIe, if any.


How can be second card limited by PCIe lanes, when everywhere is written, that slots will automatically work as PCIe16x or 2x PCIe8x?

I didnt'try them first without crossfireQuad and stock cooling, and I hope i will not have to do this now :-( There are not any possible options for PCIe, this slots are driven by CPU...


----------



## r-man

Theese are screenshots od my DeviceManager and GPU-Z.

Should I see 4x 6990 in DeviceManager?
What Souhld I see in GPU-Z?


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


Great scores, man. Putting that hex-core & fully stocked bandwidth to productive results! For comparative analysis:









A testament to the phenomenal potential of heavily overclocked sandy bridge (with similarly capable motherboard). Either way? QUAD crossfire never looked so good ;]


Nice man you have that SB smokin! Currently both my cards are running at x8 x8. I need to get a new EK bridge in order to get x16 x16 which I plan on ordering this weekend, as well as the EVGA powerboost connector for the pci-e bus. Interested to see if there is a noticable difference. I might look into some faster ram (2200+) because thats what is holding my oc back. Never thought I'd say that but I guess enought time has past since I picked it up.








Lookin forward to crankin her up soon.


----------



## r-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


I'll give it a whirl this weekend. I finaly have more time to play with my rig again with all this crappy weather with plenty more to come.

Here's Vantage at same clocks.

BLK 201 Multi 23, 8-8-8-20-1T @ 2000


Please can you post a screenshot of your DeviceManager with Graphics adapters RollOut? Thanks...


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r-man*


Please can you post a screenshot of your DeviceManager with Graphics adapters RollOut? Thanks...


Sure but I won't be home for about five hours.


----------



## r-man

SOOOOLLLVVVVVEEEEDDDD!!!!!!!

The issue was, that both cards were not tight in PCIe slots. I've used more force and they just click as the slot "grabs" them. Both 6990s are working now.

CCC tells it can not enable crossfire because bridge interconnect is not connected well, but it seems that it is. I've to solve this and also plug in my M-Audio sound card and TV card back...


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r-man*


SOOOOLLLVVVVVEEEEDDDD!!!!!!!

The issue was, that both cards were not tight in PCIe slots. I've used more force and they just click as the slot "grabs" them. Both 6990s are working now.

CCC tells it can not enable crossfire because bridge interconnect is not connected well, but it seems that it is. I've to solve this and also plug in my M-Audio sound card and TV card back...


nice!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;15114255']Nice man you have that SB smokin! Currently both my cards are running at x8 x8. I need to get a new EK bridge in order to get x16 x16 which I plan on ordering this weekend, as well as the EVGA powerboost connector for the pci-e bus. Interested to see if there is a noticable difference. I might look into some faster ram (2200+) because thats what is holding my oc back. Never thought I'd say that but I guess enought time has past since I picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin forward to crankin her up soon.


Your graphic score is lower than XXXfire, could be the PCIe x8 or lower core/memory clocks. CPU is higher being a hexa core even at lower clock.

I don't you'd find a better/faster (tight timings) new set available for purchase than those Hypers you are using now. The GT can do 2200MHz 8-8-8 24 1T but will take tons of QPI/Vtt (1.5v?). Also, you don't want to run that for 24/7 because of the heat at that voltage, not unless it's under water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r-man;15115305*
> SOOOOLLLVVVVVEEEEDDDD!!!!!!!
> 
> The issue was, that both cards were not tight in PCIe slots. I've used more force and they just click as the slot "grabs" them. Both 6990s are working now.
> 
> CCC tells it can not enable crossfire because bridge interconnect is not connected well, but it seems that it is. I've to solve this and also plug in my M-Audio sound card and TV card back...


Glad you sorted it out.

Now check with GPU-Z, each GPU should run at *PCIE x8*. If their are not at PCIe x8, it will show under device manager but *disabled*. You should not put your sound card and TV card back in, that will take the lanes away for the 6990s to work.

The one you circled in red, one is Master and the other is Slave BIOS.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15116187*
> Your graphic score is lower than XXXfire, could be the PCIe x8 or lower core/memory clocks. CPU is higher being a hexa core even at lower clock.
> 
> I don't you'd find a better/faster (tight timings) new set available for purchase than those Hypers you are using now. The GT can do 2200MHz 8-8-8 24 1T but will take tons of QPI/Vtt (1.5v?). Also, you don't want to run that for 24/7 because of the heat at that voltage, not unless it's under water.
> 
> Glad you sorted it out.
> 
> Now check with GPU-Z, each GPU should run at *PCIE x8*. If their are not at PCIe x8, it will show under device manager but *disabled*. You should not put your sound card and TV card back in, that will take the lanes away for the 6990s to work.
> 
> The one you circled in red, one is Master and the other is Slave BIOS.


It's a little known fact, at least from my experience & generally speaking, that the nf200 bridge benefits Nvidia & AMD cards alot respective of the functions PW Short & Broadcast. PW Short is a feature providing point to point GPU to GPU communication at full x16 bandwidth. Broadcast works in duplicating a single packet from the CPU & delivering to all the GPUs in an array, effectively clearing up PCI-E bus congestion (especially regarding downstream) & vastly increasing efficacy of all inter-processor communication, graphics & central processing alike.

Having both 6990s hooked up to an x16 link along with aforementioned functions has been of great benefit to my system, for sure. I'm trying to dig up my latest Vantage score, though it doesn't seem I've transferred the result to my tablet. I'll be sure to submit once I arrive home. I was able to tweak my respective build into rendering a 65,000 & change graphics score (







). That I've come even as close as I have to the phenomenal 990x @ 4.7 GHz CPU score of Megadeth is, in my mind, a huuuuuge accomplishment. Not only is his CPU the unmitigated & undisputed champion, but that 6-core speed demon running 4.7 GHz is effectively untouchable.

Megadeth: I'm looking forward to seeing you climb those clocks ever closer to 5 GHz, bro. Certainly, better specification RAM modules will assist in generally faster BIOS tweaks & I'd expect your aggregate scores in various Futuremark software to be measurably boosted too. I'm curious as to how prominent the benefit of upgrading from x8 to x16 bandwidth will be, regarding that graphics score? I'd bet it'll be more substantial than typical, what with the dual GPU on a single PCB sharing of available lanes. Good luck man, keep us updated.


----------



## Jmatt110

What volts are you guys using to get 1000 core / 1500 mem? I can't get mine anywhere near there without BSOD's. Are you guys doing anything special as well?

I've flashed the BIOS's on all 4 GPU's to 1.25v core and +20% power in CCC. Temps never go above 46c.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmatt110*


What volts are you guys using to get 1000 core / 1500 mem? I can't get mine anywhere near there without BSOD's. Are you guys doing anything special as well?

I've flashed the BIOS's on all 4 GPU's to 1.25v core and +20% power in CCC. Temps never go above 46c.


how to you set the power to permanent 20%?

I was using 1.25 and hit 1000/1450


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*


how to you set the power to permanent 20%?

I was using 1.25 and hit 1000/1450


I've just got the slider in CCC set to +20% for all 4 GPU's.


----------



## HiLuckyB

If I remember right I hit 1000 on the core at 1.210v.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;15118241*
> Megadeth: I'm looking forward to seeing you climb those clocks ever closer to 5 GHz, bro. Certainly, better specification RAM modules will assist in generally faster BIOS tweaks & I'd expect your aggregate scores in various Futuremark software to be measurably boosted too. I'm curious as to how prominent the benefit of upgrading from x8 to x16 bandwidth will be, regarding that graphics score? I'd bet it'll be more substantial than typical, what with the dual GPU on a single PCB sharing of available lanes. Good luck man, keep us updated.


I am looking forward to crankin it as well and to see how going x16 x16 will effect my performance. I will keep you apprised. I know my sig shows 4.7 but I ran 3DMark11 and Vantage @ 4.6. What does your beast score in 11?


----------



## Ken1649

This is what I got with mild 945/1400. BCLK 143, CPU 4.5GHz, Mem 2,000 7-8-7- 20 iT. Got scores as high as 19-20K with higher memory bandwidth and BCLK 230, CPU 4.8GHz before I fried the motherboard, TWICE. So no result recorded.









Edit: Vantage with lower settings


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15129246*
> This is what I got with mild 945/1400. BCLK 143, CPU 4.5GHz, Mem 2,000 7-8-7- 20 iT. Got scores as high as 19-20K with higher memory bandwidth and BCLK 230, CPU 4.8GHz before I fried the motherboard, TWICE. So no result recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Vantage with lower settings


Nice scores man. 19-20k is sick, never seen any that high. I've had weird issues with previous drivers getting low scores in 11 that seen to have gotten better since I installed the 11.10's. I have a feeling it's partly related to both my cards sharing the x16 lanes (8 each) in the top two slots. Looking forward to getting the proper ek water bridge I need to set it up proper and see if I get a marked improvement.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;15129704']Nice scores man. 19-20k is sick, never seen any that high. I've had weird issues with previous drivers getting low scores in 11 that seen to have gotten better since I installed the 11.10's. I have a feeling it's partly related to both my cards sharing the x16 lanes (8 each) in the top two slots. Looking forward to getting the proper ek water bridge I need to set it up proper and see if I get a marked improvement.


All drivers I tested with 3DMark 11 performed the same without tweaking the system. You have to past a certain point to get to that score. I found it very useful with higher BCLK and memory bandwidth even at the same clock speed for X58, especially the Physics Test score.

Edit:

A single 1200w PSU might not cut it to go extreme, I see too much +12v drop on a single PSU.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


This is what I got with mild 945/1400. BCLK 143, CPU 4.5GHz, Mem 2,000 7-8-7- 20 iT. Got scores as high as 19-20K with higher memory bandwidth and BCLK 230, CPU 4.8GHz before I fried the motherboard, TWICE. So no result recorded.









Edit: Vantage with lower settings











Any insight as to your gpu points?

Nice scores for such modest gpu CLOCKS! Quite a clear indicator of a well balanced system :]


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


Any insight as to your gpu points?

Nice scores for such modest gpu CLOCKS! Quite a clear indicator of a well balanced system :]


If you mean 3DMark 11, there is no way a mild GPU OC can go anywhere near 19-20K total score. Even with highest stable OC over 1000/1500 MHz is sort of hit or miss. I just can't put my finger on it, how to receive consistent scores with every single run. But the contriburting score is from tweaking the CPU, Memory and motherboard bandwidth. Iirc, got 46-48 in Physics Test.

Vantage is pretty straight forward, every 10MHz will give noticeable result.

I agree with you, it's not fair to compare a hex core with SB clock per clock. The so called "Friendly..... Don't remember".


----------



## xGTx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r-man*


Hello,

I've freshly built my two 6990s setup, but the second card is not detected in system. I can see two 6990s in device manager, but there should be 4 of them, right?

Setup:
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6, cards in slot PCIE16 and PCIE8(should run as PCIE8x both of them, lanes are directly from CPU)
Intel i7
Thermaltake 1200W (one of 8pin is connected through 6pin reduction)
Win 7 64 ultimate
Catalyst 11.8
--watercooled, so any tests where removing of cards is needed will be disaster 

Any advice please?


I know the reason







you probably can't mix up nf200 + native lanes unless you are running tri SLI(at least this happened on my maximus iv). Try to put them in the two nf200 supplied slots

oh nvm about that lol, ud6 doesn't have a nf200..


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGTx*


I know the reason







you probably can't mix up nf200 + native lanes unless you are running tri SLI(at least this happened on my maximus iv). Try to put them in the two nf200 supplied slots


His board doesn't have non-native lanes. Everything is run off the CPU on P55 chipset









He got it fixed by seated the card properly in the PCIe slot


----------



## Levesque

3D Mark 11 is totally messed-up with AMD cards.

Look at what I got a couple of months ago with 6990+6970+6970. Look at the GPU score. Almost 25000. Crazy. I'm beating alot of 580 Quad-SLI score, and not a single 2X590 SLI set-up can touch that GPU score.

But then, look at my combined score.







So my total score is totally messed-up, and I'm falling far from 580 Quad-SLI... But I'm beating them in GPU score!

Not logical.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;15138157*
> 3D Mark 11 is totally messed-up with AMD cards.
> 
> Look at what I got a couple of months ago with 6990+6970+6970. Look at the GPU score. Almost 25000. Crazy. I'm beating alot of 580 Quad-SLI score, and not a single 2X590 SLI set-up can touch that GPU score.
> 
> But then, look at my combined score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my total score is totally messed-up, and I'm falling far from 580 Quad-SLI... But I'm beating them in GPU score!
> 
> Not logical.


Yes same for me! 11 has always been problematic. I used to get really weak scores on test 1 and 4 depending on the driver.

Hey hows the bf3 beta going for you guys? 11.10's run pretty smooth at around 140fps but I get flickering even at stock. Ive heard 11.7s run bf3 great but havent had a chance to try them yet. I'd appreciate any info. Thanks.


----------



## Ken1649

GT2, GT3 and PT gave me consistent scores every run. The rest, hit or miss.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15138393*
> GT2, GT3 and PT gave me consistent scores every run. The rest, hit or miss.


Hum. Not logical. A benchmark shouldn't be ''hit-or-miss'', but always gives consistent results. Or at least, always be in the same ballpark... They really need to fix that benchmark. Really.

Look at the Metro 2033 benchmark. I get consistent result from one run to the other.


----------



## r-man

Glad you sorted it out.
Now check with GPU-Z said:


> PCIE x8[/B]. If their are not at PCIe x8, it will show under device manager but *disabled*. You should not put your sound card and TV card back in, that will take the lanes away for the 6990s to work.
> 
> The one you circled in red, one is Master and the other is Slave BIOS.


I've put back my Tv and soundcard into PCI slots. They are not taking any of PCIe lanes driven by CPU, they are connected to P55 chipset.

see pics...

3Dmark Vantage shows some error with scanning system, so i decided not to benchmark. But bitcoin speed is 400+ MHash per core and this is enough for me


----------



## chinmi

hello... i just recently buy my self a 2nd hand club 3d 6990 for around $450,-... is that a good deal ??

anyway... i noticed that the 6990 has a "ausum" switch that oc this card core speed to 880 and it's voltage too... is it safe to do it ? i mean will it degrade the card life expectancy ?? if it's safe i'm gonna switch to it for everyday gaming play...

this is the pic of the card in my rig :


Spoiler: 1. case using vento TA-D (yes i know, this has only 290mm clearance space.....) soo... i modified it a bit......

















Spoiler: 2. so here it is... as you can see on the lower right corner of the picture i have to cut a little bit piece of the hdd holder... to fit this behemoth....all this for a smooth bf3 gameplay


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi;15148037*
> hello... i just recently buy my self a 2nd hand club 3d 6990 for around $450,-... is that a good deal ??
> 
> anyway... i noticed that the 6990 has a "ausum" switch that oc this card core speed to 880 and it's voltage too... is it safe to do it ? i mean will it degrade the card life expectancy ?? if it's safe i'm gonna switch to it for everyday gaming play...
> 
> this is the pic of the card in my rig :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1. case using vento TA-D (yes i know, this has only 290mm clearance space.....) soo... i modified it a bit......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2. so here it is... as you can see on the lower right corner of the picture i have to cut a little bit piece of the hdd holder... to fit this behemoth....all this for a smooth bf3 gameplay


AUSUM BIOS switch position 1 is safe to use, just make sure your temperature don't go beyond 75-80°C mark and your PSU is sufficient.


----------



## Tropic55

Hope its ok to ask this in your Club section,

I'm stuck between the 6990 or MSI GTX 580 EX Sli,
I game allot, Crysis, Crysis 2 and now BF3, FPS is a big factor for me, 
The more I can get the better.
Would I see an increase in FPS with a single 6990?
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tropic55;15150364*
> Hope its ok to ask this in your Club section,
> 
> I'm stuck between the 6990 or MSI GTX 580 EX Sli,
> I game allot, Crysis, Crysis 2 and now BF3, FPS is a big factor for me,
> The more I can get the better.
> Would I see an increase in FPS with a single 6990?
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Two of them trade blows, but in higher resolution such as 3 screens Eyefinity, in every reviews, the 6990 is doing slightly better. But If you are on a single screen 580 SLI should do better.


----------



## Tropic55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Two of them trade blows, but in higher resolution such as 3 screens Eyefinity, in every reviews, the 6990 is doing slightly better. But If you are on a single screen 580 SLI should do better.


Thanks Ken,
I gave up on Surround,
Its a single 2560 x 1600,

Thanks again.

-k


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


3D Mark 11 is totally messed-up with AMD cards.

Look at what I got a couple of months ago with 6990+6970+6970. Look at the GPU score. Almost 25000. Crazy. I'm beating alot of 580 Quad-SLI score, and not a single 2X590 SLI set-up can touch that GPU score.

But then, look at my combined score.







So my total score is totally messed-up, and I'm falling far from 580 Quad-SLI... But I'm beating them in GPU score!

Not logical.



















I've been having these 3dmark aggregate score glitches too. Check this:










I was able to push the GPU score to 25K & boost my CPU score by several thousand (this result was without HT @ 5.2 GHz, whereas I can stabilize the processor at 5.35 with HT after upgrading my 2600K). The consequence? A 13K aggregate score. Bizarre.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


Yes same for me! 11 has always been problematic. I used to get really weak scores on test 1 and 4 depending on the driver.

Hey hows the bf3 beta going for you guys? 11.10's run pretty smooth at around 140fps but I get flickering even at stock. Ive heard 11.7s run bf3 great but havent had a chance to try them yet. I'd appreciate any info. Thanks.


The beta runs great for me. I'm seeing 120-140 fps indoor (typically toward the 140-fps mark, except in conditions of increased on-screen activity). Outdoor faulters a bit, bouncing between 80-100. Performing Radeonpro benchmark evaluations, minimums stay substantively above 70 (i'll be sure and post later). Testing of course conducted at Ultra & MSAA x4 + EQAA (for 8 total samples; 4 color, 4 coverage).

There is random graphical flashing, almost exclusively on distance background objects. It is not very frequent, though. I haven't tested with any driver except 11.8 & 11.10. The latter maintains GPU usage between 91-95% for the entire array of graphic processors. I think the game is phenomenal, & the final product will satisfy qualification of best war-time based FPS. Without seeing or experiencing the completed package, though, makes such analysis speculative at best.


----------



## Reworker

I'm currently running a MSI 6970, but have been offered a Sapphire HD6990 for a very tempting price, enabling me to go tri-fire. Question is whether the HD6990 would actually fit (comfortably) in my Silverstone FT02 case?

The specs suggest it would just fit, but I have not managed to find an actual photo of this combination. Is anybody actually running this set-up in a FT02?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker;15158080*
> I'm currently running a MSI 6970, but have been offered a Sapphire HD6990 for a very tempting price, enabling me to go tri-fire. Question is whether the HD6990 would actually fit (comfortably) in my Silverstone FT02 case?
> 
> The specs suggest it would just fit, but I have not managed to find an actual photo of this combination. Is anybody actually running this set-up in a FT02?


The lenght of reference 6970 & 6990 are 11.3" and *12.5"* respectively. It is longer by 1.2". If the casing has additional 1.5", that should go in without clearance issue.


----------



## chinmi

anyone here using 6990 and an nvidia gpu for hybrid physx ?
curently i'm using a 9800gt as my physx hybrid slave... will this card bottleneck my 6990 physx capability ? or should i upgrade to a higher card like the gtx 460 ti ?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi;15170605*
> anyone here using 6990 and an nvidia gpu for hybrid physx ?
> curently i'm using a 9800gt as my physx hybrid slave... will this card bottleneck my 6990 physx capability ? or should i upgrade to a higher card like the gtx 460 ti ?


I was running my 6990 with a 9800GT 1GB, And it seemed to work just fine. With just the 6990 in your system your CPU has to do the physx, And it really drops your fps in games. If you have it try it. Worked great in the games I tryed









Only reason im not running my 9800GT is my MB won't post with my 6990+6970 and 9800gt


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi;15170605*
> anyone here using 6990 and an nvidia gpu for hybrid physx ?
> curently i'm using a 9800gt as my physx hybrid slave... will this card bottleneck my 6990 physx capability ? or should i upgrade to a higher card like the gtx 460 ti ?


In two games I see it will drag your 6990 down with high PhysX enable, Mafia2 and Batman AA. You can always try to overclock then compare results.

Note: do no use latest Forceware. 258.96 is good enough. Just update PhysX SS no need the latest forceware. It will not give you any performance boost being a dedicated PPU.

There is a new patch work in progress in anticipation for the next generation 6xx series. If you are using older driver is good upto GTX480.


----------



## Neroh

I am seriously considering a 6990 for trifire with my 6970. What card would I put on top? I am thinking of keeping the 6970 as the top card and have it be the one with restricted airflow seeing as the 6990 is likely to be the hotter. Would performance be different?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I had a 5970 and 5870 together, and had them above or below each other on the pci-E slots.

Didn't make a difference in performance. Sounds like a good idea to put the 6990 on the bottom of the two.


----------



## chinmi

with stock cooling is it possible for my club 3d 6990 to put it on ausum so i get 880 core and oc the memory to 1375 so it match 6970 core and memory speed rate ? it's for daily gaming play....


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi;15174055*
> with stock cooling is it possible for my club 3d 6990 to put it on ausum so i get 880 core and oc the memory to 1375 so it match 6970 core and memory speed rate ? it's for daily gaming play....


Yes, as long as it has sufficient air circulation in the case, it should run fine.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinmi*


with stock cooling is it possible for my club 3d 6990 to put it on ausum so i get 880 core and oc the memory to 1375 so it match 6970 core and memory speed rate ? it's for daily gaming play....


Absolutely. I typically run 1425 for gaming across all 4 graphic processors.


----------



## JRHudson

there are so many pages here so I'm just going to ask this:
Should i go with a 6990-6970 tri-fire setup or do 2X 6990's in quad-fire? What would be the stability and perfomance differences between the set-ups?
This will go in my new rig which will consit of:
crosshair V
FX-8170
AX1200
The cards will all be under water


----------



## FrostyGPU

sign me up









got them both in XSPC Waterblocks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JRHudson*


there are so many pages here so I'm just going to ask this:
Should i go with a 6990-6970 tri-fire setup or do 2X 6990's in quad-fire? What would be the stability and perfomance differences between the set-ups?
This will go in my new rig which will consit of:
crosshair V
FX-8170
AX1200
The cards will all be under water


Depends on what you want to do with the build. If you want raw GPU power for whatever reasons (benchmarking?) and running high resolution Eyefinity 3 to 5 screens @2560x1600/1440, go for Quad-Fire.

If for daily gaming at 5750x1200 or portraid mode, Tri-Fire should give you smooth and good frame rates with medium to high settings. Not saying Quad setup will guarantee maximum settings for all available games either.


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15192774*
> Depends on what you want to do with the build. If you want raw GPU power for whatever reasons (benchmarking?) and running high resolution Eyefinity 3 to 5 screens @2560x1600/1440, go for Quad-Fire.
> 
> If for daily gaming at 5750x1200 or portraid mode, Tri-Fire should give you smooth and good frame rates with medium to high settings. Not saying Quad setup will guarantee maximum settings for all available games either.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well i do want to max out all my game settings with out any troubles and i've heard that quadfire can be problamatic in that regard. Is there and validity in that statement?


----------



## Ken1649

I don't have clue where that statement or who made it and based on what to arrive to that conclusion. But if the Quad setup has problem scaling with 4 GPUs for games which were not coded to utilized more than 2 GPUs, that statement is correct.

I have posted in your thread and along with another Quad user here. If you want max, the best available today is only max 4 GPUs.


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15197168*
> I don't have clue where that statement or who made it and based on what to arrive to that conclusion. But if the Quad setup has problem scaling with 4 GPUs for games which were not coded to utilized more than 2 GPUs, that statement is correct.
> 
> I have posted in your thread and along with another Quad user here. If you want max, the best available today is only max 4 GPUs.


I 100% that the scaling issue would be based more on the games coding more then anything else. I really am curious though how many games are coded for 4 GPU's. I play games like civ 5 and occasionly black ops. besides those two, and their predicessors, i dont really play any other games (command and conquer also, i dig that game). So it comes down to this: i want overkill power/bulldozer-to-kill-a-ant type overkill BUT i want stability also. I just need convencing one way or another so I'm reaching out, feverishly.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I say just go for quad fire, better to have too much than too little right


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;15197450*
> I say just go for quad fire, better to have too much than too little right


thats 1 for quad!


----------



## Ken1649

When I said it has problem to make 4 GPUs pegged for game, it is just that. But it doesn't negate the gameplay with the other 2 Cores sitting in idle.

I don't see a reason for AMD to come out with a driver and CAP to utilize 4 GPUs for those games. Most of them are old Dx9 titles such as MW and Black Ops two that I could remember, with 2 GPUs most of those titles are giving +100 FPS. I have no reason to want the extra 2 Cores to render +200 FPS. I can tweak some games such as Resident Evil to utilize 4 GPUs but fail to see why I would want to do that.

@Mobile


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15197545*
> When I said it has problem to make 4 GPUs pegged for game, it is just that. But it doesn't negate the gameplay with the other 2 Cores sitting in idle.


ah i see, so the unused cores will just sit in idle, not some how (and according to my slightly superstious mind) intefere with the normal operations of the game. That clears some things up for me, some things anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15197545*
> I don't see a reason for AMD to come out with a driver and CAP to utilize 4 GPUs for those games. Most of them are old Dx9 titles such as MW and Black Ops two that I could remember, with 2 GPUs most of those titles are giving +100 FPS. I have no reason to want the extra 2 Cores to render +200 FPS. I can tweak some games such as Resident Evil to utilize 4 GPUs but fail to see why I would want to do that.


Well that is a vaild point and as time goes on i will buy newer games and what not. So now it comes down to system stability for me.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRHudson;15197525*
> thats 1 for quad!


Well, you know my vote. While .357 Mag can get the job nicely done, I keep many .50 long and short. My buddies said that guy with "Alter Ego" LOL


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15197605*
> Well, you know my vote. While .357 Mag can get the job nicely done, I keep many .50 long and short. My buddies said that guy with "Alter Ego" LOL


Bravo my friend! you are speaking my language now.


----------



## Ken1649

LOL.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## XXXfire

WITH high CPU clocks, multi-gpu optimizations active (PEX plx 6847, nf200), & resolutions that allow for the immense GPU capability to be put to use? Quad crossfire is phenomenal; and looking at previous variations of the technology (5870x4, 4870x4) is a massive mistake. I own 60 games just on Steam, including damn near every DX11 showcase, AAA 5-star game, & system exhausting hardware tester of the last 3 years. In 95% of titles, @ 3560x1920 & EQAA from 4x-8x i enjoy 97-99% GPU utilization & beyond playable frames. With no jidder or micro-stutter.

Whats more, at 6000x1920 in at least 3/4 of titles I can capably run 2x EQAA & in ALL games max out the respective graphic settings as well as 16x Anisotropic Filtering. Triple 6970 is nearly so exceptional, but rendering AA/AF at those immense megapixels , occasionally indeed, requires that 4th GPU. In those true heavy-hitter titles such as Crysis, Warhead, Metro 2033, et al. those things formerly impossible are operable without hesitation. I love my quad-fire, no doubt.


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;15198331*
> WITH high CPU clocks, multi-gpu optimizations active (PEX plx 6847, nf200), & resolutions that allow for the immense GPU capability to be put to use? Quad crossfire is phenomenal; and looking at previous variations of the technology (5870x4, 4870x4) is a massive mistake. I own 60 games just on Steam, including damn near every DX11 showcase, AAA 5-star game, & system exhausting hardware tester of the last 3 years. In 95% of titles, @ 3560x1920 & EQAA from 4x-8x i enjoy 97-99% GPU utilization & beyond playable frames. With no jidder or micro-stutter.
> 
> Whats more, at 6000x1920 in at least 3/4 of titles I can capably run 2x EQAA & in ALL games max out the respective graphic settings as well as 16x Anisotropic Filtering. Triple 6970 is nearly so exceptional, but rendering AA/AF at those immense megapixels , occasionally indeed, requires that 4th GPU. In those true heavy-hitter titles such as Crysis, Warhead, Metro 2033, et al. those things formerly impossible are operable without hesitation. I love my quad-fire, no doubt.


This would be a reaquiring theme that i have noticed: monitor resolution. I dont pretend to be an expert in that field but i Know my 3 24" monitors in eyefinity landscape are running at a resolution of 57xx (somthing somtthing) by 1600. I'm not a 100% on that but I'm pretty damn sure. An thats currently on the system specs listed below.


----------



## Levesque

JRHudson.

One advice. ALWAYS listen to people that own the cards you want, and with in-hands experience.

Beware of those internet ''pseudo'' experts that are just repeating and copy and pasting what they have read somewhere else, and never had to play with those cards ever.

There is members here with alot of knowledge and experience with Quad-Fre set-up. Listen to them. They know what they are talking about. No ''copy and pasting'' here.


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;15199231*
> JRHudson.
> 
> One advice. ALWAYS listen to people that own the cards you want, and with in-hands experience.
> 
> Beware of those internet ''pseudo'' experts that are just repeating and copy and pasting what they have read somewhere else, and never had to play with those cards ever.
> 
> There is members here with alot of knowledge and experience with Quad-Fre set-up. Listen to them. They know what they are talking about. No ''copy and pasting'' here.


Thank you for that and you are absolutly right. Thats why i love this forum and try to conduct myself here by the highest standards.


----------



## Levesque

Since you already have 2X 6970, why not buy one 6990 and try Tri-Fire with one of your 6970 and see how it goes for you.

If you have 3 PCIe slots, you could always do Quad-Fire 6990+6970+6970, instead of buying 2X 6990. You could use the 2X6970 you already have.









6990+6970+6970 is working fine in Quad.


----------



## chinmi

whooops, i'm not on the list yet... put me in.... put me in....









I have a Club 3D 6990









this is the pic of the card in my rig :


Spoiler: 1. case using vento TA-D (yes i know, this has only 290mm clearance space.....) soo... i modified it a bit......

















Spoiler: 2. so here it is... as you can see on the lower right corner of the picture i have to cut a little bit piece of the hdd holder... to fit this behemoth....all this for a smooth bf3 gameplay

















Spoiler: gpu-z while making this post


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Since you already have 2X 6970, why not buy one 6990 and try Tri-Fire with one of your 6970 and see how it goes for you.

If you have 3 PCIe slots, you could always do Quad-Fire 6990+6970+6970, instead of buying 2X 6990. You could use the 2X6970 you already have.









6990+6970+6970 is working fine in Quad.










Because i had installed the ARCTIC COOLING Accelero XTREME Plus on both of those gigabyte 6970's and part of that process is to permantly attach some aluminum heat fins to the memory chips. By the way those things cool amazing well!
I'm actually planning on putting them on ebay this weekend.


----------



## JRHudson

Good morning gentlemen (at least its morning here)
so now that i have established that i will be using the 6990 quadfire in my set up lets touch on power supplies. Besides my 1200watt i also have a 1000 that i could use exclusivly for the cards, pumps, fans, and lights. I also plan on overclocking that FX8170 pretty heavy and also bring the 6990's up to 1GHZ (if possible). so with that being said should i incorporate that 1000watt into my build?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRHudson;15210434*
> Good morning gentlemen (at least its morning here)
> so now that i have established that i will be using the 6990 quadfire in my set up lets touch on power supplies. Besides my 1200watt i also have a 1000 that i could use exclusivly for the cards, pumps, fans, and lights. I also plan on overclocking that FX8170 pretty heavy and also bring the 6990's up to 1GHZ (if possible). so with that being said should i incorporate that 1000watt into my build?


Good Morning!

The best way is the discussion about it here:

http://www.overclock.net/14955915-post3210.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/968084-amd-radeon-6990-club-321.html

If that is too much, this is the lazy way lol

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8787/cab-168/Single_Braid_Sleeved_Lian-Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15210518*
> Good Morning!
> 
> The best way is the discussion about it here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/14955915-post3210.html
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/968084-amd-radeon-6990-club-321.html
> 
> If that is too much, this is the lazy way lol
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8787/cab-168/Single_Braid_Sleeved_Lian-Li_Dual_Power_Supply_Adapter_Cable.html


yea i already purchased the lazy way like a month ago for this build. Is that way alright to use? Also, so are you saying i may need two PSU's?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JRHudson*


yea i already purchased the lazy way like a month ago for this build. Is that way alright to use? Also so are you thing i may need two PSU's?


More is never going to hurt. I am very sensitive with any components inside the case warm to the touch, due to past experience to cheap out on PSU that took out mainboard some HDDs along.

I still prefer the relay switch for heavy load high OC benchmarking runs. Same thing when replacing my four wheeling standard 75w light bulb with a 200w, use the relay to take the load away from the switch. Not exactly same, but in some ways it applies to run 2 PSUs in tandem.


----------



## daCuJo

Hi there,

i want to joint the owners club







got a sapphice 6990

for your additional information: ive recentry bought the accelero twin turbo 6990
I got it today and assembled it.
Ive posted it in a german board - but you should be fine with the pictures.

I can recommend this cooler to everyone who dont want to put the 6990 under water. It is as silent as my old 5970 accelero - i think even more silent...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/177638-arctic-accelero-twin-turbo-6990-a-2.html#post3505826

Greets from Germany!


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daCuJo;15216368*
> Hi there,
> 
> i want to joint the owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a sapphice 6990
> 
> for your additional information: ive recentry bought the accelero twin turbo 6990
> I got it today and assembled it.
> Ive posted it in a german board - but you should be fine with the pictures.
> 
> I can recommend this cooler to everyone who dont want to put the 6990 under water. It is as silent as my old 5970 accelero - i think even more silent...
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/177638-arctic-accelero-twin-turbo-6990-a-2.html#post3505826
> 
> Greets from Germany!


Dying to see benchmarks, max overclocks, thermal data from various benchmarks/games







Welcome, by the way.


----------



## rubicsphere

You guys should come and support the red team:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-competitions/1132056-3d-fanboy-competition-nvidia-vs-ati.html


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere;15217086*
> You guys should come and support the red team:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-competitions/1132056-3d-fanboy-competition-nvidia-vs-ati.html


We here are _*too old*_, spending _*too much money*_ to buy AMD and nVidia products and don't find it appealing to do *free promotions too* being a fanboy.

We don't do free stuffs anymore


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys. Look at my ghetto-rigged MSI Lightning lol! I have 3 like this now. No full-cover waterblock for those card on the market? No problems!


















GPU cores always under 35 celsius, even on Furmark, and VRMS under 40-42 celsius. Thosde little RAM heatsinks are really working!


----------



## Ken1649

Maybe something is wrong with the temp sensor







Hope didn't forget to plug the temp cable.

Looks sweet btw.


----------



## Levesque

I'm really surprised. The universal waterblock + RAM heatsinks gives me better results then the full-cover waterblocks.

Didn't expect that outcome. I thought those VRMs would melt with those small hatsinks... but it's working well, surprisingly.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Hi all. I've got a single ScanFX HD 6990 in my system and I'm encoutering problems when I'm playing Dead Island and Deus Ex. I'm getting what I think people are calling a microstutter and I can't seem to find out any way to stop it.

It seems like the frames are speeding up and slowing down ever so slightly (I've not measured this, so I don't know for sure).

Can anyone help me to work out what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*


Hi all. I've got a single ScanFX HD 6990 in my system and I'm encoutering problems when I'm playing Dead Island and Deus Ex. I'm getting what I think people are calling a microstutter and I can't seem to find out any way to stop it.

It seems like the frames are speeding up and slowing down ever so slightly (I've not measured this, so I don't know for sure).

Can anyone help me to work out what I'm doing wrong?


Try this:

Clean it with* Atiman Uninstaller v.6.0.0.msi*. Download *LINK*

Run it with administrator privilege. Some antivirus software will give false a false positive. Let it restarts itself to complete the uninstallation.

Remove Afterburner all together if you are using them.

Install Catalyst 11.9 + CAP 1 (Catalyst Application Profiles to support Crossfire).


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Hi Ken1649,

I've done as you've instructed, but it hasn't made any changes to my gameplay. It's still jumpy.

I've previously used driver sweeper to remove all instances of CCC and related drivers before installing new ones.


----------



## Ken1649

I don't understand why most have problems while some don't. Check your monitor setting, refresh rate, try Vsync, try different connection from and to your monitor etc.


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;15223648*
> Hey guys. Look at my ghetto-rigged MSI Lightning lol! I have 3 like this now. No full-cover waterblock for those card on the market? No problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU cores always under 35 celsius, even on Furmark, and VRMS under 40-42 celsius. Thosde little RAM heatsinks are really working!


Care to inform where you acquired that shazasnazzy third Lightning ?

Spare all the suspense. Brand new from me at only 300$







it is nice seeing her again. .









Sad no trader rep (was sent via pm & not by thread). A normal rep will suffice


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob;15225369*
> Hi all. I've got a single ScanFX HD 6990 in my system and I'm encoutering problems when I'm playing Dead Island and Deus Ex. I'm getting what I think people are calling a microstutter and I can't seem to find out any way to stop it.
> 
> It seems like the frames are speeding up and slowing down ever so slightly (I've not measured this, so I don't know for sure).
> 
> Can anyone help me to work out what I'm doing wrong?


Strange .. those titles operate flawlessly for me, 2560x1600 & 3560x1920 alike.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


it is nice seeing her again.


Yeah, and as you can see, I'm taking good care of her. She even got an extreme makeover!


----------



## xGTx

is it worth atm to spend 600 bucks in a triple rad 2*full cover blocks wc config for my two xfx babies?


----------



## Ken1649

It definitely worth. Also, put the GTX580 into the loop. Atleast do it with style.


----------



## xGTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15247974*
> It definitely worth. Also, put the GTX580 into the loop. Atleast do it with style.


hah another block for my 580 would be too much money, but at least I know I'll try to do it with style









also** I may try to put some glue in the caps of the "whining card" to fix that damn squealing


----------



## Ken1649

Looking at your sig is obviously not some kids toys, so let's not talk about $100 waterblock, doesn't fit the sig any other ways I look at it.


----------



## xGTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15248197*
> Looking at your sig is obviously not some kids toys, so let's not talk about $100 waterblock, doesn't fit the sig any other ways I look at it.


sure, and take in mind my only waterblock options for the two babies are those Rasa 6990 blocks since there isn't too much too choose from here


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGTx;15248213*
> sure, and take in mind my only waterblock options for the two babies are those Rasa 6990 blocks since there isn't too much too choose from here


I am sure DHL, Fedex and UPS still do International Express Delivery, unless they are going out of business then buying 2 ways ticket to pick it up maybe a little bit too much







Not really, if you are a hardcore gamer


----------



## xGTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15248279*
> I am sure DHL, Fedex and UPS still do International Express Delivery, unless they are going out of business then buying 2 ways ticket to pick it up maybe a little bit too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, if you are a hardcore gamer


hah, but for couriers > 100 bucks in total value that come from outside countries the government here rapes you with abnormal taxes lol

I was thinking of going with a rasa RX360 kit plus 2 rasa 6990 waterblocks and then selling the useless-for-me cpu waterblock

anyway if you want to give a hand with this choose what you consider the best option from here without exceeding the 630 dollars mark

thx









http://www.pcmodd.com


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGTx;15248334*
> hah, but for couriers > 100 bucks in total value that come from outside countries the government here rapes you with abnormal taxes lol
> 
> I was thinking of going with a rasa RX360 kit plus 2 rasa 6990 waterblocks and then selling the useless-for-me cpu waterblock
> 
> anyway if you want to give a hand with this choose what you consider the best option from here without exceeding the 630 dollars mark
> 
> thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcmodd.com


Geez, I am really bad with numbers and don't know how to count. Many experience folks here would give you better advice. Sit tight.


----------



## xGTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15248436*
> Geez, I am really bad with numbers and don't know how to count. Many experience folks here would give you better advice. Sit tight.


alright I'm quietly waiting for the gpu gods to give me an answer
lolie


----------



## xGTx

bumpy


----------



## XXXfire

Go with an Apogee XT waterblock, at least until the XSPC Raystorm is released. I have a mint condition one I'd be willing to sell. You are going to definitely require some hiigh quality waterblock; I believe the SWIFTECH 6990 is the absolute best, with Koolance VID-699 a very, very comparable second,, For the GTX 580, well, running it for physx will provide the largely useless PPU accelerator to operate well while maintining very little FPS drain from implementation of the feature. Problems, though, are anything but marginal. Much more extensive regarding power consumption. Not overlooked is the raw cost of the GPU block, and being careful to setup your loop with enough head/throughput to keep the flow-rate optimal. I'd integrate at lesat two MCP-655 or an MCP-35X. Another concern is, depending on the motherboard, you may be pulling essential PCI-E lanes from the primary devices, potentially limiting performance whilst cluttering the bus with traffick.

Be very cognascent of power. The 580, even not under often full load, will push a system into insane power draw & become a very unstable endeavor. Good luck, brother.


----------



## XXXfire

I dropped 5 degrees celsius on all components integrating Swiftech's new 20 fins per inch 420 radiator into my loop. With two 500-600 watt devices and 5.5 GHz 2600K, that the machine is stable & the components idle in the 20s & CPU peaks (gameplay, non cpu bencmarks) well below 60; GPU even better, hitting mid 50s both GPU core & vrms, Running twin 320 radiators and a 420, both in the much looser packaged & low CFM fan designed QP Swiftech editions. IMO, 3 radiators should play minimum (especially with a third GPU - a 580 no less). Depending on your tolerance of noise, you may want to go for "lower performance" radiators that allow very good heat dssipation with quiet & inexpensive fans. Any ideas on fan controllers?


----------



## xGTx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I dropped 5 degrees celsius on all components integrating Swiftech's new 20 fins per inch 420 radiator into my loop. With two 500-600 watt devices and 5.5 GHz 2600K, that the machine is stable & the components idle in the 20s & CPU peaks (gameplay, non cpu bencmarks) well below 60; GPU even better, hitting mid 50s both GPU core & vrms, Running twin 320 radiators and a 420, both in the much looser packaged & low CFM fan designed QP Swiftech editions. IMO, 3 radiators should play minimum (especially with a third GPU - a 580 no less). Depending on your tolerance of noise, you may want to go for "lower performance" radiators that allow very good heat dssipation with quiet & inexpensive fans. Any ideas on fan controllers?


lamptron fc2, but bro, will only do a graphics card loop cause of the extreme heat those 6990s dump together in the typical sandwich way...

without going further, my two cards went up to 95/89Âºc at furmark 970/4400 and they crashed at vantage too, GFX test 2


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGTx;15254008*
> lamptron fc2, but bro, will only do a graphics card loop cause of the extreme heat those 6990s dump together in the typical sandwich way...
> 
> without going further, my two cards went up to 95/89ºc at furmark 970/4400 and they crashed at vantage too, GFX test 2


I'm not following exactly what you are saying? Can you detail it further?


----------



## chinmi

guys, with ausum bios... what is the normal temperature for the 6990 with stock cooler ?

i see that my club3d 6990 is idle at around 40 - 45 celcius and when i play games (battlefield bad company 2) for around 2 hours, the temp is rising to around 85 - 95 degree celcius... is this normal...

i monitor the temp and fan speed using msi afterburner and g15 lcd applet... and i see that at 90+ degree cecius the fans only runs @ 45% - 55%... can i change the default auto speed so when itu reach more then 90+ degree celcius the fans go faster @ 60% - 75% speed ?

thanks in advance...


----------



## Ken1649

Download MSI Afterburner to set custom fan profile. http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner...up220Beta8.zip


----------



## OmegaRED.

Hi Guys, just got my XFX 6990 today and have been benching it all day. Here's the first test I got:










Since then I overclocked my ram and dropped the GPU to 925 which brought me just under 10,000 in 3DMark2011. I hit 78-80C full load and my fan speed is usually under 40%. In order words, not that loud! I'm very pleased with the cooler noise I expected much worse coming from a 5970. I had plans to get the Accelero 6990 cooler but now I'm not sure it's needed.


----------



## GaMEChld

I figure you guys would know the answer to this. How many monitors can a 6990 push? All the documentation says up to 5, but I get confused about this Displayport 1.2 capability of pushing 4 monitors with one plug. Can it push 4 monitors with each mini-dp, or is it just to make cabling neater, with 1 mini-dp pushing 4 monitors, and a 5th monitor on another wire, for less overall clutter?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GaMEChld*


I figure you guys would know the answer to this. How many monitors can a 6990 push? All the documentation says up to 5, but I get confused about this Displayport 1.2 capability of pushing 4 monitors with one plug. Can it push 4 monitors with each mini-dp, or is it just to make cabling neater, with 1 mini-dp pushing 4 monitors, and a 5th monitor on another wire, for less overall clutter?


Looking at your sig rig with Eyefinity, I am not even sure you are being serious.

But the answer your question is "yes". You can easily use a 6990 to drive 13 monitors, if you like.

http://www.accellcables.com/products...timonitor.html

Edit:

Unless there are monitors with 2 DP each that allow us to daisy-chain, yes, the DP 1.2 has enough bandwidth to drive 4 monitors 1980x1080.

I don't see the benefit of DP 1.2 now, as the highest resolution consumer level is max at 2560x1600. DP 1.2 is supposed to carry twice the bandwitdh of DVI Dual Link (2560x1600) x 2 = 5120x3200.


----------



## XXXfire

As standard connectivity goes, 5 monitors can be hooked up.


----------



## chinmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RED5;15280192*
> Hi Guys, just got my XFX 6990 today and have been benching it all day. Here's the first test I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then I overclocked my ram and dropped the GPU to 925 which brought me just under 10,000 in 3DMark2011. I hit 78-80C full load and my fan speed is usually under 40%. In order words, not that loud! I'm very pleased with the cooler noise I expected much worse coming from a 5970. I had plans to get the Accelero 6990 cooler but now I'm not sure it's needed.


wow nice rig... one question though... that middle bottom fan... it's blowing air down (out) right ? cause if it's blowing air in, I think it will disrupt the 2nd gpu exhaust airflow...


----------



## OmegaRED.

The gpu is directly over the center of the case fan I think maybe the airflow isn't going right at the gpu but rather around the card. Either way, nothing I can do about it and the temps are great so I can't complain.

Here's my updated scores:


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RED5;15289384*
> The gpu is directly over the center of the case fan I think maybe the airflow isn't going right at the gpu but rather around the card. Either way, nothing I can do about it and the temps are great so I can't complain.


I would reverse that fan as exhaust to pull the heat from rear end of 6990 instead of pushing it back into the card.


----------



## GaMEChld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15283547*
> Looking at your sig rig with Eyefinity, I am not even sure you are being serious.
> 
> But the answer your question is "yes". You can easily use a 6990 to drive 13 monitors, if you like.


Yes my question was serious. I don't see how my experience with 3 monitors on a 5970 means i should know about driving 12+ monitors on a 6990. AMD's own documentation says "Up to 5" which is why I asked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXXfire;15285820*
> As standard connectivity goes, 5 monitors can be hooked up.


I'm not necessarily concerned with standard connectivity. Supposing I have 6 Displayport monitors, could they be rigged to do 3x2 Eyefinity, and also be switchable to 6 extended desktops? (assuming necessary daisy chaining or use of hubs)


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMEChld;15295055*
> Yes my question was serious. I don't see how my experience with 3 monitors on a 5970 means i should know about driving 12+ monitors on a 6990. AMD's own documentation says "Up to 5" which is why I asked.
> 
> I'm not necessarily concerned with standard connectivity. Supposing I have 6 Displayport monitors, could they be rigged to do 3x2 Eyefinity, and also be switchable to 6 extended desktops? (assuming necessary daisy chaining or use of hubs)


Supposing we could get monitors with 2 Displayports (one in and one out) with a built-in function of this http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp_dvi_multimonitor.html we could. Otherwise I don't see how it would be possible.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15289440*
> I would reverse that fan as exhaust to pull the heat from rear end of 6990 instead of pushing it back into the card.


Interesting idea, though I think the design of the FT02 would work against that as the hot air would be expelled under the case and the 2 fans next to it would just suck it back in. I might give it a shot just for kicks.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RED5;15301294*
> Interesting idea, though I think the design of the FT02 would work against that as the hot air would be expelled under the case and the 2 fans next to it would just suck it back in. I might give it a shot just for kicks.


Just the one fan beneath 6990, not all of them. Should see temp improves by at least 3-5°C if not much.


----------



## yoyo711

xfx hd 6990 voided warranty if add xspc waterblock ?????????


----------



## moa.

Hi guys, I just put my new 6990 under water and I am a bit worried about the temperature of the backplate. Is it supposed to get so warm in between the gpu's? Tested by touching the backplate









(Furmark reports ~47 degrees on cores)


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15301346*
> Just the one fan beneath 6990, not all of them. Should see temp improves by at least 3-5°C if not much.


Ok I tried that and the 2nd gpu did decrease by 5-7C but it caused gpu 1 to increase bringing me the highest temps I've had yet. I think that fan is the one that blows most of the heat out of the case so with it reversed only the 2nd gpu is benefiting while everything else burns









It was worth a shot


----------



## derickwm

I feel like I've betrayed all of you...










Can I still be #16 in this club


----------



## OmegaRED.

For that price who can blame you. I hope its faster than the 6990 everything else about it is badass.


----------



## Levesque

WOW! Congrats Derickwn!

Nice card you got there, and for a sweet price. Have fun with your toy!


----------



## derickwm

Thanks







will have a benchmarking thread as soon as it gets here.


----------



## GaMEChld

Burn him at the stake!

edit: I think I saw an article somewhere showing Tri-fire with 6990+6970 spanking the 580 sli for the same price. (But that's still 2 cards, which can be unfeasible for many)

edit2: Ah, here it is. A nice read! http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/04/11/amd_radeon_69906970_crossfirex_trifire_review


----------



## HiLuckyB

To the guys running i7 2600K do you think I should upgrade from my i7 875K @4.3GHz, Or should I wait for ivy bridge Or LGA2011? I can get a 2600K and ASUS P8Z68-V PRO for $430 ish at micro center, And it's got me wanting to upgrade.

Most of the time I game, With alittle bit of video rendering. So im thinking a 2600K would work out for what I do with my PC for sometime till I really need to upgrade again.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


To the guys running i7 2600K do you think I should upgrade from my i7 875K @4.3GHz, Or should I wait for ivy bridge Or LGA2011? I can get a 2600K and ASUS P8Z68-V PRO for $430 ish at micro center, And it's got me wanting to upgrade.

Most of the time I game, With alittle bit of video rendering. So im thinking a 2600K would work out for what I do with my PC for sometime till I really need to upgrade again.

Thanks for any advice










I think you should wait and find a motherboard with 4 PCIex16/x8. For the sound and PhysX cards + Tri-Fire.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


I think you should wait and find a motherboard with 4 PCIex16/x8. For the sound and PhysX cards + Tri-Fire.


Yea what I want to do is have a MB that can do 6990+6970's + PhysX card, And hoping to maybe add a 2nd 6970 at some point. Im sure im going to have to move to a new case with more pci slots to pull this off









With looking at whats coming I think im going to hold off for ivy bridge, And Sandy Bridge-E to pick one of them up. Im hoping for a bigger jump when I upgrade from my i7 875K


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Yea what I want to do is have a MB that can do 6990+6970's + PhysX card, And hoping to maybe add a 2nd 6970 at some point. Im sure im going to have to move to a new case with more pci slots to pull this off









With looking at whats coming I think im going to hold off for ivy bridge, And Sandy Bridge-E to pick one of them up. Im hoping for a bigger jump when I upgrade from my i7 875K










If it's an itch to upgrade that you have to scratch, by all means do it now and upgrade again when the next SB-E available









Get a decent PhysX card with Quad-Fire setup. Tested with GTX465 and GTX580 + Quadfire, the difference is between night and day. Single card + PhysX is different story.


----------



## Levesque

Look who's in the Club 6990 now! And with 2!!!!

Just click on the link for a surprise.









http://www.overclock.net/15354186-post1770.html


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Look who's in the Club 6990 now! And with 2!!!!

Just click on the link for a surprise.









http://www.overclock.net/15354186-post1770.html


That's scary.


----------



## Wunobi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Look who's in the Club 6990 now! And with 2!!!!

Just click on the link for a surprise.









http://www.overclock.net/15354186-post1770.html


Amazing. Was it much of a challenge to take off the bezels and mount those beautiful screens?


----------



## Levesque

Guys. That guy was using a 580 Quad-SLI set-up, and bashing the 6990 and AMD left and rigth for months, on every forum on the internet.

And now he's using 2X6990. Funny. I almost choke on my coffee laughing when I've seen that.


----------



## CallsignVega

Bashing the 6990? Please link said bashing or is it just in your imagination? There is a difference between "bashing" and honest user experience/input. Everyone and their mother knows about the 6990s incredible noise at a high fan setting. That is about the extend of my previous input on the 6990 as my previous setup was 4x 6970s.

If you think just because I currently have 2x 6990s that validates your AMD stance and/or they are superior to 4x 3GB GTX580s you are seriously mistaken.


----------



## derickwm

I am also quite curious about the difficulty of that bezel mod. I love 3x monitors in portrait. Is it buried in your build log somewhere? I have that subbed.

And also...I miss you guys







:







:







:







:


----------



## JMCB

Do you, though? I'd trade you my two video cards for that Asus ROG Mars II any day of the week.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Bashing the 6990? Please link said bashing or is it just in your imagination? There is a difference between "bashing" and honest user experience/input. Everyone and their mother knows about the 6990s incredible noise at a high fan setting. That is about the extend of my previous input on the 6990 as my previous setup was 4x 6970s.


Ok, you didn't ''bash'' the 6990. You did bash me when I was saying that a Tri-Fire set-up: 6990+6970, was/is a better set-up then 580 SLi for the same price... but that's another story.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


If you think just because I currently have 2x 6990s that validates your AMD stance and/or they are superior to 4x 3GB GTX580s you are seriously mistaken.


You're imagining things here. Never said anywhere that 2X6990 is better then 4X 580 3Gb!









What I did say, and you did ''bash'' me ALOT for saying it, is that 6990+6970 is a superior set-up compared to 580 SLI for the same price. And I'm still saying the same thing today, just like I did when the 6990 came out. And 6990+6970 is still a better/faster set-up then 580 SLI.

Also. Be careful in here. It's not your usual green worshipping teenagers fanclub hanging out in here.









We all know that the 6990 is loud, but alot of 6990 users are watercooling them, so who cares about the noise?

Btw. If 4X 580 3Gb was so good, why did you sell them? If they were sooo superior to anything out there, why didn't you kept them?

Just curious... They would have worked well with your new Eyefinity set-up. Why selling them to go with 2X6990 then?

Also. Welcome to the Club. I did add you to the list in the first post. Congrats. You finally came to reason and realized that AMD has the better performance/ratioright now, particularly compared to the overpriced 4X 580 3Gb you once had... good for you. It's not ''validating'' anything, but it's really funny to see you in here after some things you said about AMD 6xxx serie cards...

But hey. It's never too late to do better.


----------



## Nexus6

Welcome to the 6990 Club Callsignvega. Your benchmark threads were very interesting and intriguing on OCN and [H]. I'm sure everybody is asking why trade quad 3GB GTX580 for 6990s. Are you just trying out everything? I know Khalam went 2x6990 to GTX580s. DerickWM went 6990 to Asus Marshmallow 2. I was planning to try out a pair of 3GB GTX580 myself but unexpected events happened in my life that made it impossible.
Glad to have you aboard, and that bezel less mod is just too beautiful.


----------



## Levesque

Yeah, that's why I'm curious.

When I was reading his threads, I almost tought that we would learn, some day, that the Star Trek Enterprise was powered by 580 3Gb Quad-SLI, and that ''Scotty'' was simply CallsignVega.









He could have keep 580 3GB SLI, and it would have been fine for the resolution he's now using. Or even 580 3Gb Tri-SLI, since alot of Nvidia's loyalists think that it's more powerful then 2X6990.

He had the cards, he loved them, why sell them to go with AMD?


----------



## ezveedub

I think everyone in here is trying different high end cards. Hell, I have two GTX580s sitting now waiting for me to install, LOL


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Welcome to the 6990 Club Callsignvega. Your benchmark threads were very interesting and intriguing on OCN and [H]. I'm sure everybody is asking why trade quad 3GB GTX580 for 6990s. Are you just trying out everything? I know Khalam went 2x6990 to GTX580s. DerickWM went 6990 to Asus Marshmallow 2. I was planning to try out a pair of 3GB GTX580 myself but unexpected events happened in my life that made it impossible.
Glad to have you aboard, and that bezel less mod is just too beautiful.


Good question. I had a 3x 30" setup that pretty much required 3GB VRAM cards. I used the 3x 30" setup for flight sims. This summer I had been told I was going to get orders to do some flying over in the 'stan. At the same time, my interest in flight sims dwindled so I sold off the 30" monitors and the 3GB 580s as that monitor setup was too large for my preference for FPS etc.

Months down the road BF3 has really caught my interest and I loved the beta. So that got me back thinking about a real thin bezel portrait setup for 120Hz. Hence what I ended up creating. So once again to run 3x 1080P at 120Hz you need some decent GPU power. Instead of going back to X58 and a 990x which I wasn't terrible impressed with, I decided to keep my current Z68 board with an I5 2500k @ 5Ghz. This left open two slots. 2x 3GB 580s nor 2x 6970s would give enough performance so I had to look to dual 2x GPU cards. The 590 is a POS not to mention not enough VRAM so it was an easy choice for 2x 6990 for this particular setup. It is somewhat of a short-term solution as current GPUs are getting long in the tooth and will immediately be replaced with the next gen hopefully in the next 1-2 quarters. We really need new GPUs!

With SB-E looking like it will not really be any faster than regular SB for gaming, my new system build with Ivy Bridge and 4x next gen GPUs Winter/Spring is in the plan.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Good question. I had a 3x 30" setup that pretty much required 3GB VRAM cards. I used the 3x 30" setup for flight sims. This summer I had been told I was going to get orders to do some flying over in the 'stan. At the same time, my interest in flight sims dwindled so I sold off the 30" monitors and the 3GB 580s as that monitor setup was too large for my preference for FPS etc.

Months down the road BF3 has really caught my interest and I loved the beta. So that got me back thinking about a real thin bezel portrait setup for 120Hz. Hence what I ended up creating. So once again to run 3x 1080P at 120Hz you need some decent GPU power. Instead of going back to X58 and a 990x which I wasn't terrible impressed with, I decided to keep my current Z68 board with an I5 2500k @ 5Ghz. This left open two slots. 2x 3GB 580s nor 2x 6970s would give enough performance so I had to look to dual 2x GPU cards. The 590 is a POS not to mention not enough VRAM so it was an easy choice for 2x 6990 for this particular setup. It is somewhat of a short-term solution as current GPUs are getting long in the tooth and will immediately be replaced with the next gen hopefully in the next 1-2 quarters. We really need new GPUs!

With SB-E looking like it will not really be any faster than regular SB for gaming, my new system build with Ivy Bridge and 4x next gen GPUs Winter/Spring is in the plan.


I think all the PC hardware is getting long in tooth right now.


----------



## sate200

MY TOYS!!!


----------



## UsedPaperclip

I guess its time I join, here's a few pics.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Good question. I had a 3x 30" setup that pretty much required 3GB VRAM cards. I used the 3x 30" setup for flight sims. This summer I had been told I was going to get orders to do some flying over in the 'stan. At the same time, my interest in flight sims dwindled so I sold off the 30" monitors and the 3GB 580s as that monitor setup was too large for my preference for FPS etc.

Months down the road BF3 has really caught my interest and I loved the beta. So that got me back thinking about a real thin bezel portrait setup for 120Hz. Hence what I ended up creating. So once again to run 3x 1080P at 120Hz you need some decent GPU power. Instead of going back to X58 and a 990x which I wasn't terrible impressed with, I decided to keep my current Z68 board with an I5 2500k @ 5Ghz. This left open two slots. 2x 3GB 580s nor 2x 6970s would give enough performance so I had to look to dual 2x GPU cards. *The 590 is a POS not to mention not enough VRAM so it was an easy choice for 2x 6990 *for this particular setup. It is somewhat of a short-term solution as current GPUs are getting long in the tooth and will immediately be replaced with the next gen hopefully in the next 1-2 quarters. We really need new GPUs!

With SB-E looking like it will not really be any faster than regular SB for gaming, my new system build with Ivy Bridge and 4x next gen GPUs Winter/Spring is in the plan.


Ok. That makes sense.









And I agree that everything is getting long in the tooth... really! And since AMD didn't delivered with Bulldozer, Intel will now take their sweet time to milk us badly...









No competition, so no need to put anything revolutionnary on the market...

They will only do small tiny incremental ''upgrades'' at a time, since they don't have any competition... Where are the 8 cores SB-E?

And let's not forget about both stupid TSMC and GloFo ''problems'' slowing down both AMD and Nvidia to a crawl.


----------



## maka12

hi there
i bought i sapphire 6990 a month ago but not sure if its running right, first off i dont know much about computers so go easy.
the problem i have is when i go to ccc or gpu-z it shows only gpu1 working, in gpu-z when i open the top radeon 6990 in the scroll down bar it says ati crossfire enabled (2 gpus) but when i open the other one it says it disabled and i noticed the driver versions differ the one what says enabled has catalyst 11,9 in it. when i play rage i only get 50fps i should be getting better?
i ran furmark 1.8.2 multi gpu . fullscreen 1920x1080 msaa none, time based
hes the results score 9785 points (60000 ms)
FPS: min=138 max=230 avg=165
Max GPU Temp: 79°C
Catalyst 11.9 - 8.892-110914m-125030C-ATI (9-8-2011)
Core:830MHz - Mem:1250MHz

can some one see what there 6990 card comes out at my card is standard no o.c or can someone give me some help please..
thanks

maka


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maka12;15419022*
> hi there
> i bought i sapphire 6990 a month ago but not sure if its running right, first off i dont know much about computers so go easy.
> the problem i have is when i go to ccc or gpu-z it shows only gpu1 working, in gpu-z when i open the top radeon 6990 in the scroll down bar it says ati crossfire enabled (2 gpus) but when i open the other one it says it disabled and i noticed the driver versions differ the one what says enabled has catalyst 11,9 in it. when i play rage i only get 50fps i should be getting better?
> i ran furmark 1.8.2 multi gpu . fullscreen 1920x1080 msaa none, time based
> hes the results score 9785 points (60000 ms)
> FPS: min=138 max=230 avg=165
> Max GPU Temp: 79°C
> Catalyst 11.9 - 8.892-110914m-125030C-ATI (9-8-2011)
> Core:830MHz - Mem:1250MHz
> 
> can some one see what there 6990 card comes out at my card is standard no o.c or can someone give me some help please..
> thanks
> 
> maka


The GUP-Z reading is correct, it shows the primary GPU "crossfire enable". The second, third and fourth in Quad-Fire "crossfire disabled"

Uninstall all the Catalyst Package by selecting "Express Uninstall". Also, uninstall Afterburner, Trixx or other tweaking applications, select "no" when prompted to keep settings.

Install WHQL Catalyst 11.9 + CAP3 (this is important to support application for maximum crossfire scaling).

Download link: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx

Use GPU-Z side-by-side in two instances for each GPUs to verify if they are being pegged during game play. Crossfire will only work in most applications in Fullscreen mode.

Follow the above, it will work fine.

*Edit:*

The 6990 out of the box switch position #2 830/1250 MHz for core and memory. Switch to position #1 (AUSUM BIOS) 880/1250 MHz 1.175v.


----------



## maka12

thanks ken for the reply, is there any benchmark i can do to make sure its working ok, on my card it says if i move switch my warranty is void.
i tested card will rage, gpu 1 was a load 98% gpu2 was at 0?
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/10/23/csq.png
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/10/23/6r0.png

has my psu got enough power corsair tx 850?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


thanks ken for the reply, is there any benchmark i can do to make sure its working ok, on my card it says if i move switch my warranty is void.
i tested card will rage, gpu 1 was a load 98% gpu2 was at 0?
has my psu got enough power corsair tx 850?
anymore help anyone?


I have never tested Rage so I can not confirm how it scales if CrossfireX. You can run other games or run Furmark in fullscreen mode. I apologize if this sound silly, you have to read both the GPU loads when they are actually working, if you close the application then go into CCC Overdrive, it will always show 000/000 for core and memory for the secondary GPU. AMD Power Play will idle the second GPU while doing nothing to save power consumtion.

Your PSU is adequate to supply one 6990 and the rest of the system.

As suggested, use GPU-Z, one for each GPU, and two for 2 GPU side-by-side to run in the background and set the reading to show "max". When you exit the application, you can read the second GPU was pegged or totally 0%.

This screen shot for your reference.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sate200*


_snip_

MY TOYS!!!


This is definitely the big boy room. Nice setup, but need bigger monitor!


----------



## Surf

Hello, I also just purchased a 6990 (MSI). I have a similar problem to maka's. Here are my specs:

Motherboard: Biostar T5XE CFX-SLI
CPU: i7 860 (@ 3617.7 GHz)
Graphics card: MSI 6990 (stock clocks, never OC'd)
RAM: OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Low Voltage 
Operating system: Windows 7 (64-bit)
Drivers: 11.10 (Version 3)
Power supply: OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI 700W

Question -- so just to clarify, the second 6990 reading in GPU-Z is supposed to show up as "Disabled" for Crossfire?

Here's my problem. Some games seem to run completely fine (Metro 2033 -- 60 FPS average on very high, no AA or DOF), and other games, like Crysis 2, not only run poorly, but spike violently. For example, in Crysis 2, GTA IV and Rage, my FPS dips from 50 or 60 down to 5-10, and sometimes what I am assuming is 0, because it just pauses and picks back up again after a few seconds. In Borderlands, the game doesn't pause, but I get poor FPS, with and without Catalyst AI enabled (my 5870 actually outperforms the 6990 in Crysis 2 and Borderlands).

My 3D Mark 11 overall score is 8950 in 720p, which seems to be right on track with comparison runs.

I've tried just about everything short of formatting the system (which I might try today). I've returned the card and got a different one; absolutely no difference, so it can't be a faulty 6990. I've tried reseating and changing the power plugs around and I've also tried setting my CPU clocks to normal and defaulting my BIOS.

I'm completely out of ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surf;15420889*
> *snip*
> 
> Question -- so just to clarify, the second 6990 reading in GPU-Z is supposed to show up as "Disabled" for Crossfire?
> 
> *snip*


Yes, it is normal.


----------



## thrgk

guys, i need some overclocking advice, i got my 6990 on a koolance waterblocl, and i want to overclock it to around what you guys are, 1050/1500 or around there. First, should i up power in CCC to +20% or no? Also, one time at 1250v, 1000/1500 it was stable in 3dmark, then stalled in bfbc2.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surf;15420889*
> Hello, I also just purchased a 6990 (MSI). I have a similar problem to Ken's. Here are my specs:
> 
> Motherboard: Biostar T5XE CFX-SLI
> CPU: i7 860 (@ 3617.7 GHz)
> Graphics card: MSI 6990 (stock clocks, never OC'd)
> RAM: OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Low Voltage
> Operating system: Windows 7 (64-bit)
> Drivers: 11.10 (Version 3)
> Power supply: OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI 700W
> 
> Question -- so just to clarify, the second 6990 reading in GPU-Z is supposed to show up as "Disabled" for Crossfire?
> 
> Here's my problem. Some games seem to run completely fine (Metro 2033 -- 60 FPS average on very high, no AA or DOF), and other games, like Crysis 2, not only run poorly, but spike violently. For example, in Crysis 2, GTA IV and Rage, my FPS dips from 50 or 60 down to 5-10, and sometimes what I am assuming is 0, because it just pauses and picks back up again after a few seconds. In Borderlands, the game doesn't pause, but I get poor FPS, with and without Catalyst AI enabled (my 5870 actually outperforms the 6990 in Crysis 2 and Borderlands).
> 
> My 3D Mark 11 overall score is 8950 in 720p, which seems to be right on track with comparison runs.
> 
> I've tried just about everything short of formatting the system (which I might try today). I've returned the card and got a different one; absolutely no difference, so it can't be a faulty 6990. I've tried reseating and changing the power plugs around and I've also tried setting my CPU clocks to normal and defaulting my BIOS.
> 
> I'm completely out of ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


No, I don't have problem with my setup.

Yes, GPU-Z always shows "crossfire disable" for second GPU.

1. Reset the CCC back to factory default then uninstall then install both Catalyst 11.9 + CAP3 <

to support crossfire. Download and install both. Link http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx Avoid Preview drivers for time being.

2. If you set the Catalyst A.I in CCC, it will disable crossfire. This is useful in the early days to disable 1 GPU cores for the certain games to run smooth. Why would you need 200 FPS with 2 GPU cores while 1 is giving you 100 FPS.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


guys, i need some overclocking advice, i got my 6990 on a koolance waterblocl, and i want to overclock it to around what you guys are, 1050/1500 or around there. First, should i up power in CCC to +20% or no? Also, one time at 1250v, 1000/1500 it was stable in 3dmark, then stalled in bfbc2.


Flip the BIOS to position #1 (AUSUM BIOS) 880/1250 stock volt 1.175v. Yes PS +20% and see what the highest clocks it can give.

Or edit the BIOS voltage to 1.25v and re-flash. Only edit VID4, do not touch other values.


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


No, I don't have problem with my setup.

Yes, GPU-Z always shows "crossfire disable" for second GPU.

1. Reset the CCC back to factory default then uninstall then install both Catalyst 11.9 + CAP3 <-------- to support crossfire. Download and install both. Link http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx Avoid Preview drivers for time being.

2. If you set the Catalyst A.I in CCC, it will disable crossfire. This is useful in the early days to disable 1 GPU cores for the certain games to run smooth. Why would you need 200 FPS with 2 GPU cores while 1 is giving you 100 FPS.


My mistake, I meant "maka", instead of you.

I've tried 11.9 with CAP 3, but I will follow your steps and try again. In Borderlands, I get 340 FPS on the startup screen, but then when I play the game, i dip into the 40s. If I disable Crossfire, I still dip into the 40s and 50s.

Any other ideas? I'm pretty sure reverting to 11.9 didn't fix the problem.


----------



## thrgk

should i be able to get 1000/1500 on water? and why does it freeze in bfbc2, but is fine for hrs in 3dmark11?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


should i be able to get 1000/1500 on water? and why does it freeze in bfbc2, but is fine for hrs in 3dmark11?


You should be able to but you have to find out with trial and error.

If you are able to adjust voltage to 1.25v without BIOS flashing, you either using Afterburner or Trixx. In case you are using Afterburner, disable ULPS to avoid throttling. 3DMark 11 might not load the cores as much as BFBC2. Try it with Metro 2033 will really put the GPUs to the test.

To disable ULPS:

1. Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
2. In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
3. For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".
4. Reboot PC. 
5. Force constant voltage in Afterburner


----------



## galaxy366

Nice card







, but its to expensive for me


----------



## thrgk

so after i disable ulps, do force constant voltage? and it will always force 1250? do i always want to do that tho?


----------



## thrgk

all i see in my registry is, EnableUlps, and then also EnableUlps_NA, should i set both values in each to 0? i did the search function in the registry to find them.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


so after i disable ulps, do force constant voltage? and it will always force 1250? do i always want to do that tho?


To find your highest overclock that might help to avoid throttling (core/memory/voltage dialing down). I personally wouldn't do that for 24/7. I'd edit the BIOS and keep the PowerPlay features enabled.

But no, you don't have to always do that at every PC restart. It will stick with Afterburner after you click "apply".

Note: If you install Catalyst Package with Afterburner already installed, whatever you set in Afterburner will be reset by Catalyst driver/profile/registry. To get around this, uninstall Afterburner, install Catalyst, last install Afterburner. This goes too for Trixx, Asus Smart Doctor etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


all i see in my registry is, EnableUlps, and then also EnableUlps_NA, should i set both values in each to 0? i did the search function in the registry to find them.


All instances in the registry with "enableulps****" set to "0"


----------



## thrgk

force "graphis processing type" in AB, do i want it 1120, or 1175? also, after i find stable overclock, uncheck force constant voltage?


----------



## Ken1649

Select 1.175v to force, then raise the voltage then click "apply".

Select "synchronize for identical GPU....".


----------



## thrgk

how should i go about overclocking my 6990 btw? up voltage to 1250, and core to 1000, and memory until it stalls in kombuster or?


----------



## maka12

thanks ken seems to be working found out rage doesnt support crossfire.
would you recommend switching bios, will the card run alot hotter and will my warranty be void?
thanks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


thanks ken seems to be working found out rage doesnt support crossfire.
would you recommend switching bios, will the card run alot hotter and will my warranty be void?
thanks


Good to know, it's not easy to kill an AMD card with all the power and safety feature.

Switching the BIOS is entirely upto you. Basically the AUSUM BIOS will give you the performanve of 2x 6970s. It will not void the warranty. Yes, as AUSUM BIOS will let the card to draw more power with higher voltage from 1.12v to 1.175v and higher core/memory clocks will create more heat, but as long as your full load temperature for daily gaming not touching the mark of 70-75Â°C, you should be fine. With good case airflow and ambient this thime of year temperature shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


No, I don't have problem with my setup.

Yes, GPU-Z always shows "crossfire disable" for second GPU.

1. Reset the CCC back to factory default then uninstall then install both Catalyst 11.9 + CAP3 <-------- to support crossfire. Download and install both. Link http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx Avoid Preview drivers for time being.

2. If you set the Catalyst A.I in CCC, it will disable crossfire. This is useful in the early days to disable 1 GPU cores for the certain games to run smooth. Why would you need 200 FPS with 2 GPU cores while 1 is giving you 100 FPS.


I installed 11.9 and CAP 3. Upon installation, I got the following error:

"Application Install: install package failure!"

When I looked at the install log, I saw that "Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable" failed to install. Any idea why that may be?

Also, I ran 3D Mark 11 and got poor comparable scores. I've attached some images.. looks as though my computer underperformed in every category.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


I installed 11.9 and CAP 3. Upon installation, I got the following error:

"Application Install: install package failure!"

When I looked at the install log, I saw that "Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable" failed to install. Any idea why that may be?

Also, I ran 3D Mark 11 and got poor comparable scores. I've attached some images.. looks as though my computer underperformed in every category.


Ignore the error message. VC++ installed is newer than what Catalyst tried to install.

Please fill this up http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


Motherboard: Biostar T5XE CFX-SLI
CPU: i7 860 (@ 3617.7 GHz)
RAM: OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Low Voltage


Why are you running 3 sticks of ram in a 1156 Motherboard







You should run 2 sticks, Or 4 sticks. I think when you run 3 sticks you don't run in duel channel mode. If you need more then 4GB of ram get 2x4GB sticks, DDR3 is cheap nowadays


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Ignore the error message. VC++ installed is newer than what Catalyst tried to install.

Please fill this up http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


Alright, I've updated my profile. Not really sure where to go from here.







My 3D Mark 11 physics score was 6600 instead of the target 7500.. I wonder why that is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Why are you running 3 sticks of ram in a 1156 Motherboard







You should run 2 sticks, Or 4 sticks. I think when you run 3 sticks you don't run in duel channel mode. If you need more then 4GB of ram get 2x4GB sticks, DDR3 is cheap nowadays










AIDA64 shows that my memory is running in dual channel mode.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


Alright, I've updated my profile. Not really sure where to go from here.







My 3D Mark 11 physics score was 6600 instead of the target 7500.. I wonder why that is.

AIDA64 shows that my memory is running in dual channel mode.


I am sure the low score is not related to 6990 but the system overall. Try to crank up the CPU to 4.0 Ghz if you can. Physic score is the CPU physics processing score & combined test too.

If you happen to run Afterburner, please remove it completely.


----------



## CallsignVega

Remember if you are running MSI Afterburner and BC2, you cannot have enable low level hardware access enabled. Punkbuster will crash your computer. Unfortunately disabling that option removes all Afterburner voltage adjusting.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


Alright, I've updated my profile. Not really sure where to go from here.







My 3D Mark 11 physics score was 6600 instead of the target 7500.. I wonder why that is.

AIDA64 shows that my memory is running in dual channel mode.


3D Mark 11 physics score is CPU as far as I know. It doesn't use GPU for physics score.

If your ram is working thats fine, But it's designed to work with 2 or 4 sticks. You should try taking 1 out and see if that helps or hurts your score. Should be easy to try


----------



## Ken1649

There's a work around not to crash Afterburner with Punkbuster in BFBC2, rename or delete RTcore.exe in Afterburner install folder.


----------



## Surf

Thanks to everyone for the help so far. I'll try removing a stick and see if it changes anything. Are there any games that need more than 4gigs of RAM? Or would I eventually run into trouble?

Also, does anyone have any idea why certain games would drop to low FPS and back up? In Crysis 2, in the opening scene (I've even tried the lowest in game settings), I get 60 FPS, then I dip down to 10-15 or so, then it shoots back up.. and it continues to behave like that throughout the game.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


There's a work around not to crash Afterburner with Punkbuster in BFBC2, rename or delete RTcore.exe in Afterburner install folder.


I'll remove Afterburner. What negative impact can the program have?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


Thanks to everyone for the help so far. I'll try removing a stick and see if it changes anything. Are there any games that need more than 4gigs of RAM? Or would I eventually run into trouble?

Also, does anyone have any idea why certain games would drop to low FPS and back up? In Crysis 2, in the opening scene (I've even tried the lowest in game settings), I get 60 FPS, then I dip down to 10-15 or so, then it shoots back up.. and it continues to behave like that throughout the game.

I'll remove Afterburner. What negative impact can the program have?


It will interfere with PowerTune/ULPS and cause throttling with all the symptoms you describe.


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


It will interfere with PowerTune/ULPS and cause throttling with all the symptoms you describe.


I uninstalled Afterburner.. same problems. I found, though, that if I change the resolution in Crysis 2, the lower the resolution, the less slowdown. If I change the graphics options, it doesn't do much. When I switched to 800x600, there was no slowdown at all. I'm not sure what to make of it. Also, if I switch from DX11 to DX9, the slowdown is almost all the way gone.

Are there any PCI BIOS settings I can mess around with? There seem to be a lot of options, but I don't know much about that section.


----------



## Ken1649

Crysis2 DX11 HR all Ultra you will be very good to hold constant 60 FPS at 1920x1200 Vsync on. I will have to lower from Ultra to High to get higher FPS.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Am I the only one that can't get more then 65% GPU usage in Crysis 2 even trying to play at 5760x1080


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Crysis2 DX11 HR all Ultra you will be very good to hold constant 60 FPS at 1920x1200 Vsync on. I will have to lower from Ultra to High to get higher FPS.


Well the thing is.. most times, it's just a flat 60 FPS that drops down to 10 FPS (indoors). I wasn't expecting to get a constant 60 FPS, but the dips are certainly abnormal and game-ruining. I can't figure out what it is..


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Am I the only one that can't get more then 65% GPU usage in Crysis 2 even trying to play at 5760x1080










Crysis 2 is a Nvidia supported game. I even stopped trying to play Crysis 2 on Eyefinity. Too many bugs and glitches.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;15425725*
> Crysis 2 is a Nvidia supported game. I even stopped trying to play Crysis 2 on Eyefinity. Too many bugs and glitches.


It really is sad Nvidia pays so much to stop us AMD guys from having fun









It seems to me that is the only reason why Nvidia even win against AMD in some games and benchmarks. Maybe they should work on making video card's that beat AMD, And not pay for games to only play on there cards


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


Well the thing is.. most times, it's just a flat 60 FPS that drops down to 10 FPS (indoors). I wasn't expecting to get a constant 60 FPS, but the dips are certainly abnormal and game-ruining. I can't figure out what it is..


All about Crysis2 has been said here. Try it with another games. I am sure there is nothing wrong with your 6990.


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


All about Crysis2 has been said here. Try it with another games. I am sure there is nothing wrong with your 6990.


I understand the issues with Crysis 2, but I have similar problems in GTA IV, Rage, and a few other titles. I just reformatted; hopefully that fixes the problem. My 5870 outperforms my 6990 in Crysis 2, GTA IV, Borderlands, Rage, Arma 2, and others. The strange thing is, my individual score for 3D Mark 11 is above where it should be for my graphics card. Like I said, some (mostly newer) games perform exactly how they should. I already went to the store and swapped cards, so I know for certain it's not a faulty 6990.

Any other ideas? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


I understand the issues with Crysis 2, but I have similar problems in GTA IV, Rage, and a few other titles. I just reformatted; hopefully that fixes the problem. My 5870 outperforms my 6990 in Crysis 2, GTA IV, Borderlands, Rage, Arma 2, and others. The strange thing is, my individual score for 3D Mark 11 is above where it should be for my graphics card. Like I said, some (mostly newer) games perform exactly how they should. I already went to the store and swapped cards, so I know for certain it's not a faulty 6990.

Any other ideas? Thanks for the help.


Try overclocking your cpu more.


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Try overclocking your cpu more.


Would that really be causing a major performance issue, to where the card is outperformed by 1 5870, in newer games? I tried to make it to 3.8, but my temps are too high.

Seems like there's something else going on if I'm getting low FPS and stuttering/pausing in multiple games.

The strange thing is my 3D Mark 11 score. Seems to be exactly where it should (same with Unigine). I know the issue is on my end and has nothing to do with the card. Are there any PCI BIOS settings I might have to tweak in order to get better performance?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


I understand the issues with Crysis 2, but I have similar problems in GTA IV, Rage, and a few other titles. I just reformatted; hopefully that fixes the problem. My 5870 outperforms my 6990 in Crysis 2, GTA IV, Borderlands, Rage, Arma 2, and others. The strange thing is, my individual score for 3D Mark 11 is above where it should be for my graphics card. Like I said, some (mostly newer) games perform exactly how they should. I already went to the store and swapped cards, so I know for certain it's not a faulty 6990.

Any other ideas? Thanks for the help.


3DMark 11 is known not playing nice with AMD cards since day one and not going to see improvement anytime soon, so forget about it.

I understand you are coming from a single card and for most of the older titles are not coded for more than 1 or 2 or 4 GPUs, hence the Catalyst A.I was recently reenacted in Catalyst 11.8. It's been gone for almost a year now. I was kinda surprised to see it in recent Catalyst packages.

I'd suggest get a 120Hz Monitor with DVI-Dual-Link and DisplayPort + Vsync ON. For muti-GPUs setup will render more FPS. You will see improvement over a 60 Hz if you game on a single Display. Or get a higher resolution 2560x1600 to fully utilize the GPU power.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


It really is sad Nvidia pays so much to stop us AMD guys from having fun









It seems to me that is the only reason why Nvidia even win against AMD in some games and benchmarks. Maybe they should work on making video card's that beat AMD, And not pay for games to only play on there cards










Nvidia's cheating is well explained here:

http://techreport.com/articles.x/21404

Look at the ocean rendering on page 3: ''The tessellated water mesh remains in the scene, apparently ebbing and flowing beneath the land throughout, *even though it's not visible*. The GPU is doing the work of creating the mesh, despite the fact that the water will be completely occluded by other objects in the final, rendered frame. That's true here, and we've found that it's also the case in other outdoor areas of the game with a coastline nearby.

Obviously, *that's quite a bit needless of GPU geometry processing load*.''

And the conclusion:

''There is another possible explanation. Let's connect the dots on that one. As you may know, the two major GPU vendors tend to identify the most promising upcoming PC games and partner up with the publishers and developers of those games in various ways, including offering engineering support and striking co-marketing agreements. As a very high-profile title, Crysis 2 has gotten lots of support from Nvidia in various forms. In and of itself, such support is generally a good thing for PC gaming. In fact, we doubt the DX11 patch for this game would even exist without Nvidia's urging. We know for a fact that folks at Nvidia were disappointed about how the initial Crysis 2 release played out, just as many PC gamers were. *The trouble comes when, as sometimes happens, the game developer and GPU maker conspire to add a little special sauce to a game in a way that doesn't benefit the larger PC gaming community. There is precedent for this sort of thing in the DX11 era. Both the Unigine Heaven demo and Tom Clancy's HAWX 2 cranked up the polygon counts in questionable ways that seemed to inflate the geometry processing load without providing a proportionate increase in visual quality.* 

*Unnecessary geometric detail* slows down all GPUs, of course, but it just so happens to have a much larger effect on DX11-capable AMD Radeons than it does on DX11-capable Nvidia GeForces. The Fermi architecture underlying all DX11-class GeForce GPUs dedicates more attention (and transistors) to achieving high geometry processing throughput than the competing Radeon GPU architectures. *We've seen the effect quite clearly in synthetic tessellation benchmarks*. Few games have shown a similar effect, simply because they don't push enough polygons to strain the Radeons' geometry processing rates. However, with all of its geometric detail, the DX11 upgraded version of Crysis 2 now manages to push that envelope. The guys at Hardware.fr found that enabling tessellation dropped the frame rates on recent Radeons by 31-38%. The competing GeForces only suffered slowdowns of 17-21%.

*Radeon owners do have some recourse, thanks to the slider in newer Catalyst drivers that allows the user to cap the tessellation factor used by games. Damien advises users to choose a limit of 16 or 32, well below the peak of 64.
*

*As a publication that reviews GPUs, we have some recourse, as well*. *One of our options is to cap the tessellation factor on Radeon cards in future testing. *Another is simply to skip Crysis 2 and focus on testing other games. Yet another is to exclude Crysis 2 results from our overall calculation of performance for our value scatter plots, as we've done with HAWX 2 in the past. We haven't decided exactly what we'll do going forward, and we may take things on a case-by-case basis. *Whatever we choose, though, we'll be sure to point folks to this little article as we present our results, so they can understand why Crysis 2 may not be the most reliable indicator of comparative GPU performance*''

That's why AMD did put a tessellation slider in CCC to cancel Nvidia's cheating with useless levels of tessellation, not adding anything to the picture quality: ''inflate the geometry processing load without providing a proportionate increase in visual quality''.

It's just helping Nvidia winning benchmarks (by cheating) to sell more cards and make more $. So we all let Nvidia cheat like that, but if AMD users use the slider the cancel the cheating, we are ''cheaters''. Soooo fair...

Sad, but true.







Nvidia is winning all the benchmarks by doing this little tessellation cheating.


----------



## HiLuckyB

I never played with the tessellation slider. I dropped it to 32x, And it made Crysis 2 a tiny bit smoother. I still only get 65% on all 3 GPU's







It really is sad.


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


I never played with the tessellation slider. I dropped it to 32x, And it made Crysis 2 a tiny bit smoother. I still only get 65% on all 3 GPU's







It really is sad.


what is your 6990 temp when playing crysis2?

mine maxout 58'c..


----------



## Levesque

The problem is that everyone is accepting Nvidia's cheating without saying a word, but AMD's reaction to that cheating is considered ''cheating''.

There is a real debate to do on that subject, but each time I try to talk about this on OCN, the Nvidia pseudo-experts fanboys gang-jumped me with personnal attacks to stall the debate...

The TechReport article is really clear, and well written. Those guys are experts, and know what they are talking about. They are clearly saying that Nvidia IS cheating, and that AMD users SHOULD use the slider to balance things out in benchmarks where uselessly high levels of tessellation are implemented with Nvidia's money, and to be fair for both side.

But OCN's ''Nvidia-police'' are ''dismissing'' every good AMD cards benchmarks scores... and we let those guys, hiding behind alias, decide what is fair or not, and what score will be ''accepted'' or not? Crazy...

So if Nvidia is cheating, it's ok, but if AMD try to counter-balance this, it's not?

So. The result of this is that Nvidia is ''winning'' all the synthetic benchmarks, using that neat little tessellation trick, and AMD users are not saying a word... And if we get a good score, WE are cheating?


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

BF3 with 11.10 v3, no cap is working PERFECTLY! 2560x1600 on ultra settings with my 6990's running at 1000/1480. The game is f'n gorgeous!!


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


BF3 with 11.10 v3, no cap is working PERFECTLY! 2560x1600 on ultra settings with my 6990's running at 1000/1480. The game is f'n gorgeous!!










No cap? Will that make it run better?


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


No cap? Will that make it run better?


I first tried it with that same driver and 11.9 cap 3, but I was getting random fps dips. I uninstalled the cap, rebooted and then it was running perfect. I'm even running supersampling now with no performance hit. Sweeeeeet!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


I first tried it with that same driver an 11.9 cap 3 but I was getting ranom fps dips. I uninstalled the cap, rebooted and was running perfect. Im even running supersampling now with no performance hit. Sweeeeeet!










That is odd because the cap3 is for BF3, But at least AMD got drivers that will work the day the game comes out









I have to wait for newegg to send me my game


----------



## Surf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;15444097']I first tried it with that same driver and 11.9 cap 3, but I was getting random fps dips. I uninstalled the cap, rebooted and then it was running perfect. I'm even running supersampling now with no performance hit. Sweeeeeet!


Thanks for the heads up. Will try this when I get home.


----------



## moa.

I posted in 69xx club but I guess this is a better place for my question









I have a strange problem (?) with my 6990. I run it at 1GHz/1.45Ghz and whenever graphic test from 3DMark 2011 begins, card starts to emit strange noise. Just as test ends, noise goes away.

Oh, and it is watercooled


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moa.*


I posted in 69xx club but I guess this is a better place for my question










I have a strange problem (?) with my 6990. I run it at 1GHz/1.45Ghz and whenever graphic test from 3DMark 2011 begins, card starts to emit strange noise. Just as test ends, noise goes away.

Oh, and it is watercooled


Sounds like capacitor whine. My 6990 does it alittle bit when being pushed when overclocked, But my 6970 does it at stock clocks when running a benchmark. Not much you can do about it


----------



## Levesque

About Nvidia's ''cheating'' with tessellation levels in benchmarks.

When they can't use that trick, the 6970 and 580, single or dual, are on equal ground.

Proof:

Here's some BF3 benchmarks made yesterday. No tessellation rendering in the background that you don't even see on screen.









When developpers are not paid by Nvidia, AMD and Nvidia top-of-the-line cards, with latest drivers, are head-to-head.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moa.*


I posted in 69xx club but I guess this is a better place for my question









I have a strange problem (?) with my 6990. I run it at 1GHz/1.45Ghz and whenever graphic test from 3DMark 2011 begins, card starts to emit strange noise. Just as test ends, noise goes away.

Oh, and it is watercooled


Sometimes it's the video cards' capacitors or the PSU capacitors.


----------



## moa.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Sometimes it's the video cards' capacitors or the PSU capacitors.


It is coming from the GPU and also, the noise is not whine, it sounds like a broken hard drive or like if something was stuck in the fan (but there is no fan because it is watercooled







)

The second gpu-intensive scene ends, noise stops.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moa.*


It is coming from the GPU and also, the noise is not whine, it sounds like a broken hard drive or like if something was stuck in the fan (but there is no fan because it is watercooled







)

The second gpu-intensive scene ends, noise stops.



This one is tough, try to oil the moving parts?


----------



## derickwm

Gonna leave this here









*Dual GPU Card Club*


----------



## 250179

hey guys i just got my 6990 and i installed the 11.9 drivers and its getting this-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-tYfEDRA_g
i can still move the mouse around and click stuff- the card works fine in safemode and with no drivers installed

i did not install the cap profiles as i only have one do i need the cap profiles for it to run properly?


----------



## kdri

hey whats up guys im new to the forums, i own a XFX 6990, currently at 900 / 1300.. im going to put some picks up of my rig soon







. just wanted to say hello and introduce myself.


----------



## chinmi

hey guys... guess what's on top on this 30 gpu battlefield benchmark :

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ce,3063-8.html

OUR 6990 !!!!!!

















and it gets even better when we put 2 card working together

















so glad i pick the red side.... yay


----------



## Ken1649

Don't post it other than here or they are going to burn you at the stake


----------



## HiLuckyB

Look what happens when nvidia don't get there hands on a game







Do I see the 5970 beating the 590, That's embarrassing.


----------



## Nexus6

I did a 6970 vs 2x6990 on the BF3 performance thread.
1920x1200 1000/1400
Ultra/Max 8xAA 16xAF
Let me recap









6970









2x6990









6970









2x6990


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Look what happens when nvidia don't get there hands on a game







Do *I see the 5970 beating the 590*, That's embarrassing.


LOL!







Didn't see that one!

There is spilled coffee all across my desk now because of you!


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

those are high qual settings, not ultra.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;15486330']those are high qual settings, not ultra.


Funny anyway.









But it's probably only a driver quirk that will be fix soon. The AMD cards should also do better at Ultra then their nvidia counterparts, since they have more VRAM.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;15485186*
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see that one!
> 
> There is spilled coffee all across my desk now because of you!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;15486330']those are high qual settings, not ultra.


It's just sad to see a 5970 beat a 590







I guess those old 5970's are not down and out yet







We will have to wait for a game update, And both sides get there drivers 100% to really see who is winning


----------



## Levesque

I don't see why the AMD cards are easily winning with high quality, but not also with the ''Ultra'' setting, since the 6990, 6970 and 6950 all have 2gb of VRAM, while the 590, 580 and 570 vanilla versions all have less VRAM.









It's not logical. And AMD cards are always more powerful at higher res and higher AA level.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;15488892*
> I don't see why the AMD cards are easily winning with high quality, but not also with the ''Ultra'' setting, since the 6990, 6970 and 6950 all have 2gb of VRAM, while the 590, 580 and 570 vanilla versions all have less VRAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not logical. And AMD cards are always more powerful at higher res and higher AA level.


Nvidia FXAA









http://www.ngohq.com/news/20747-amd-recommends-using-nvidias-fxaa-in-battlefield-3-a.html
Quote:


> Yesterday AMD sent us a benchmarking guide for Battlefield 3 written by Antal Tungler, AMD's PR Manager. In the guide, Antal recommends using Nvidia's FXAA instead of MSAA.
> 
> "You'll notice that we recommend the 'Ultra' preset in lot of our scenarios, without the use of MSAA (Multi-Sample Anti-Aliasing). This is a traditional technique to remove aliasing from objects in the visible scene. It provides significant image quality improvements, at least in most cases. But because of its nature, working only on actual geometry, some objects will not benefit at all from this process, like foliage or fences, that are just textures, sprites etc. Luckily DICE implemented a new technique as well called FXAA (Fast Approximate Anti-Aliasing), which is a process that works pretty much on all objects. Another significant difference between the two is that while FXAA has a very small impact on performance, however using MSAA can essentially cut your framerate in half."
> 
> "If we view the same data in another way we can also see that once we add 4xMSAA we are lowering our frame rate so much that we are moving from a playable to non-playable gaming scenario on some high end graphics solutions if we use the standard 30fps average for playable. Many of the extremely competitive Battlefield 3 players will want as many frames as they can get making MSAA a questionable option! We can also see from both charts provided that FXAA has a relatively low performance cost for the great level of Image Quality it provides."
> 
> "The idea behind the following pages comparisons is not to discredit MSAA or the implementation of MSAA in Battlefield 3. MSAA is a wonderful technique that can be used to improve the image quality of your gaming. Users should be wary however that MSAA will not improve all objects in the game and comes at a high performance cost to the user that may not be necessary for someone looking to maximize their performance and gaming experience. It is highly recommended that users take time to toggle settings themselves and determine if the Image Quality improvement that MSAA provides is worth the performance hit their frames per second will take while gaming."
> 
> FXAA was developed by Nvidia's Timothy Lottes in-order to compete with AMD's MLAA
> 
> Read more: http://www.ngohq.com/news/20747-amd-recommends-using-nvidias-fxaa-in-battlefield-3-a.html#ixzz1c6agJaMI


----------



## chinmi

ugh guys... gonna need some advice here...

i got an offer for a 4 months old used powercolor 6990 for only around $480

this would be (if i take it) my 2nd 6990 that i can use for crossfire... (my 1st one is a club 3d 6990)

the question is... should i take it ? i only played @ 1080p right now on my 40" led... currently have no interest on eyefinity, because i tried that in my friend's place and i don't like the bezel thingy...

or should i wait for the 7xxx series that will be released probably around end of year or start of next year...

so confused...

thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi;15499436*
> ugh guys... gonna need some advice here...
> 
> i got an offer for a 4 months old used powercolor 6990 for only around $480
> 
> this would be (if i take it) my 2nd 6990 that i can use for crossfire... (my 1st one is a club 3d 6990)
> 
> the question is... should i take it ? i only played @ 1080p right now on my 40" led... currently have no interest on eyefinity, because i tried that in my friend's place and i don't like the bezel thingy...
> 
> or should i wait for the 7xxx series that will be released probably around end of year or start of next year...
> 
> so confused...
> 
> thanks in advance for any advice...


Yes, you could crossfire it but without any plan to go higher resolution probably you wont need it. Furthermore it will dump more heat into the case if you don't plan to watercool the cards.

And it doesn't matter how big is your monitor size but the resolution does matter. If you have plan to have a monitor of 2560x1600/1440, crossfire will have benefits from it. Otherwise no @1080p.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone in here able to run BF3 in Eyefinity with both GPUs working? With 1x 6990 only GPU #1 works and with 2x 6990 only GPUs #1 and #4 work.

The largest problem though is the screen goes black in Eyefinity and is irrecoverable. I've tried drivers all the way from 11.8, 11.9, 11.10 preview series, 11.11 8.92 beta and all version CAPs.


----------



## john99teg

I have ultra settings on caspian border and the fps is aroudn 60-75 max. thats it. Is this normal?


----------



## Ken1649

Try to lower the Eyefinity resolution. Not sure if this is only related to AMD drivers or the game itself needs a patch.


----------



## maka12

i am oly getting 30-40 fps in battlefield 3 settings ultra with 1 6990, i heard some are getting 60, anyone know how to fix my problem using latest drivers cap 4

thanks
maka


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


i am oly getting 30-40 fps in battlefield 3 settings ultra with 1 6990, i heard some are getting 60, anyone know how to fix my problem using latest drivers cap 4

thanks
maka


Im running 11.10 preview 3 with cap4 and it working just fine with my 6990+6970. I also have HT On, With everything just fine getting 100-125fps @1080p.


----------



## maka12

hiluckyb what fps should i be getting, and how you run at 1080p?
thanks maka


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


i am oly getting 30-40 fps in battlefield 3 settings ultra with 1 6990, i heard some are getting 60, anyone know how to fix my problem using latest drivers cap 4

thanks
maka


I am using 11.10 preview 3 driver without cap and my 6990 is working great so far in bf3.
Also, I have 2560 x 1600 resolutions.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


hiluckyb what fps should i be getting, and how you run at 1080p?
thanks maka


A single 6990 display on a single 1080p monitor should get you a pretty consistent 60fps for most games.


----------



## john99teg

The weird thing is i have a gtx 480 sli also and its alot smoother and faster. No bugs with geforce drivers either. I am going to have to play with the 480 sli rather than the 6990. I think theres alot of bugs and driver issues for the 6990. The 6990 has msaa problem and a scope lag problem. Hope they can optimize the driver for 6990.. Compared ati and geforce, the ati is pretty damn bad.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone ever have one of their cores on the 6990 down-clock compared to the others? My core #1 keeps going to 800Mhz even when I have the setting at 970Mhz. The 3 other GPUs stay at 970. Also strange that it goes to 800Mhz instead of 880 as I have the BIOS switch moved over.


----------



## maka12

i have a problem , i was unistalling my ati drivers, ccc etc when the screen went black and froze, when i try to reboot it freezes on the windows page,
when i remove my 6990 windows works fine , strange, anyone know how to fixs this or help me 
thanks


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya on start-up you just have to press F8, load safe mode, go to device manager and manually remove the drivers. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


i have a problem , i was unistalling my ati drivers, ccc etc when the screen went black and froze, when i try to reboot it freezes on the windows page,
when i remove my 6990 windows works fine , strange, anyone know how to fixs this or help me 
thanks


Disable onboard video before uninstalling main graphics adapters.

Or uninstall with this:

Clean it with*Atiman Uninstaller v.6.0.0.msi*. Download *LINK* (Run it with administrator privilege. Some antivirus software will give a false positive. Let it restarts to complete the uninstallation).

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


i have a problem , i was unistalling my ati drivers, ccc etc when the screen went black and froze, when i try to reboot it freezes on the windows page,
when i remove my 6990 windows works fine , strange, anyone know how to fixs this or help me 
thanks



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Ya on start-up you just have to press F8, load safe mode, go to device manager and manually remove the drivers. Happens to me all the time.


also use driver sweeper to clean up old registry in safe mode.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


hiluckyb what fps should i be getting, and how you run at 1080p?
thanks maka


With just my 6990 at 880/1375 at 1080p I get 60-100fps in the campaign easily.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *john99teg*


The weird thing is i have a gtx 480 sli also and its alot smoother and faster. No bugs with geforce drivers either. I am going to have to play with the 480 sli rather than the 6990. I think theres alot of bugs and driver issues for the 6990. The 6990 has msaa problem and a scope lag problem. Hope they can optimize the driver for 6990.. Compared ati and geforce, the ati is pretty damn bad.


What problems are you having? I can play just fine on ultra with my 6990 or 6990+6970 using 11.10 preview 3 drivers with cap4, And I even have HT On and I have NO problems at all. I don't know why theres so many problems


----------



## maka12

thanks for the help got my computer running again,
i installed cat 11.10 preview 3 and 11.9 cap4 but still i only get 30-40 fps
in campaign, could my 6990 be faulty, is there anything else i can try?
thanks


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


thanks for the help got my computer running again,
i installed cat 11.10 preview 3 and 11.9 cap4 but still i only get 30-40 fps
in campaign, could my 6990 be faulty, is there anything else i can try?
thanks


Have you tryed different settings in game? Try with vsync on and off things like that. You can try turning HT off on your CPU. It seems to help some people. Do you have any other games you can try?


----------



## maka12

if i switch resolution to 100hz i can get 70-100 fps in campaign yet my monitor is 60hz?
in multi caspian border around 30-35 all settings ulta does this sound right ?
going to by a new moinitor any recommendations 120hz
was going for either of these

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=1851&subcat=

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=1851&subcat=


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


if i switch resolution to 100hz i can get 70-100 fps in campaign yet my monitor is 60hz?
in multi caspian border around 30-35 all settings ulta does this sound right ?
going to by a new moinitor any recommendations 120hz
was going for either of these

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=1851&subcat=

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=1851&subcat=


Disable MSAA. It doesn't give much better image quality with 4xMSAA or MLAA.

120Hz ?????

Samsung S27A950D, 27" Widescreen 3D LED Monitor


.......


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15502136*
> Anyone ever have one of their cores on the 6990 down-clock compared to the others? My core #1 keeps going to 800Mhz even when I have the setting at 970Mhz. The 3 other GPUs stay at 970. Also strange that it goes to 800Mhz instead of 880 as I have the BIOS switch moved over.


Ugg, anyone have even the slightest clue on this? Has one core of anyone's 6990 ever run at a different core speed than the other one? I have 2x 6990s and core #1 keeps dropping down to 800Mhz and there is absolutely nothing that will get it back without re-installing the driver. That is a HUGE pain in the ass to do every couple of times I run my computer.

Changing the overclock setting in MSI Afterburner or CCC changes the other three GPU clocks just fine. GPU #1 gets locked at 800Mhz, all the while I have the overclock BIOS switch moved over (all four GPU are flashed with 1.25v BIOS). I have "enableulps" turned off on all registry entries.

If I re-install the driver, all four GPUs will work fine at my set Mhz for at least one game iteration. I leave the game and/or reboot, come back and try another game and core #1 is back to 800Mhz.









Every time I re-install the driver, I use ATIMan uninstaller and set the registry entries for "enableulps" back to 0 every time. For some reason when I uninstall the AMD software and run ATIMan, it leaves behind the old enableulps entries. When I search through the registry for enableulps now I have to go through all of the old ones to get to the current ones, literally have like 50 enableulps entries now.

Could I have hardware failure on core#1? Is there some sort of safeguard build in to the BIOS/driver to throttle back to 800Mhz? My temps are just fine and I don't go over 70C at 100% GPU utilization. This problem also occurs with all versions of drivers, from 11.8 on up to 11.12 beta.


----------



## Levesque

Vega. Are you using Afterburner?


----------



## CallsignVega

Yes, but when I use CCC exclusively the problem still happens. Not sure why it would only do it to core #1 only.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15509789*
> Yes, but when I use CCC exclusively the problem still happens. Not sure why it would only do it to core #1 only.


Disable ULPS

1. Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
2. In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
3. For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".
4. Reboot PC.
5. Force constant voltage in Afterburner

Exit Afterburner and CCC while doing this. The PS +20% is no good while using Afterburner. It will reset it to default 0% everytime you start PC.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've always done the "enableulps" edits.

I'd imagine for "force constant voltage" to work properly I would need "enable low-level hardware access interface" enabled? The one that crashes BC2, not sure about BF3. I usually do not have that selected as I have 1.25V BIOS's installed into the cards.

Also, which graphics processor type should I have selected: "1125 mV or 1175 mV"?


----------



## Ken1649

1175mv, click "apply" then set the voltage for the OC in Afterburber and click "apply". I found it not very usefull by doing this as the cards need more than the TDP set limit by adjusting the PS 0~20%. Afterburner will reset it back to 0%.


----------



## CallsignVega

I'll try that. You would think it strange no matter the problem why it only affects core #1.

I'll report back my findings.

On another note, anyone else notice that these cards get absolutely slammed when turning on tessellation in something like Heaven 2.5?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Yes, but when I use CCC exclusively the problem still happens. Not sure why it would only do it to core #1 only.


When you say this, are you meaning that you wiped AB, and are using CCC clean of any AB reg edits required to get AB running?

Personally, I would mod your voltage thru RBE and use the racerx mod. You have the right cards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


On another note, anyone else notice that these cards get absolutely slammed when turning on tessellation in something like Heaven 2.5?


It's an understatement to say that Heaven heavily favors Nvidia tessellating cards.


----------



## Levesque

I had the same problem once. One of my 3 Lightning was at a lower clock then the others.

It was caused by Afterburner. Now I always uninstall Afterburner before installing or uninstalling drivers. And then I reinstall Afterburner.

Afterburner is a not working well with Powertune. Now I use it because there is a BIOS switch on the Lightning to get 2.5X Powertune, so I never have any throttling with PT at 0%. So no reset to 0%.


----------



## CallsignVega

Even after all of those afterburner changes, still having the problem. I wonder if it is BF3 related as it seems to always happen when I launch BF3 lol.


----------



## jungjoon

I have a problem, hopefully someone can help. I own 2x6990s and was using them in xfire mode eyefinity quite fine till today. I tried launching a game and ended up freezing after a hr or so of playing. I reset my comp and it started freezing on the windows login logo, booted safe mode and tried to uninstall/reinstall drivers and then I received a "failed to load detection driver" error. I tried again after another reboot and then the driver install went normal but the end showed that there was an error in installing the drivers. I even tried a fresh windows install and I keep getting one of the 2 errors.

both cards are currently in bios switch 1 and were overclocked slightly to 900Mhz core/1300 Mhz mem. I did try to switch the bios switch to the #2 side but it didnt help, neither did trying to use one card at a time. Im really at a loss here on what to do or what the problem might be.


----------



## CallsignVega

Even on a fresh windows install it is doing that? That is most unusual. Have you tried different drivers?


----------



## ezveedub

Atiman uninstaller ran under admin account is what I would do before doing OS re-install for driver corruption.

http://www.mediafire.com/?76yfas13pwcnhq6

Swap drivers to make sure its not the issue also.


----------



## john99teg

I am back now on ati 6990 running at position 1 switch 880mhz and running great other than input lag or mouse lag.

11.10 driver revision 3 with cap 4
had to reduce msaa to off because of fps drops like crazy
-weird thing is when I alt tab the game two things happened
1. with msaa on somehow theres no crazy fps drop anymore
2. both cores work again doubling the fps/ i have ulps at 0 btw

fps averages around from 80-150 now which is great. Tearing barely happens too with vsync off. I leave vsync on just because it doesnt overly work the 6990 so its not as loud and hot.

-The only thing I see that still needs to be fix is 
game crashing when changing any settings
-one core only working sometimes
-smoothness can be better, could be microstutter (on my sli 480gtx it was perfect..)

Anyone got any ideas for input lag or mouse lag? i got a g9x with setpoint. One thing that sometimes irritate me is there is sometimes this high frequency sound that comes from the graphics card, is that normal?


----------



## jungjoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15514940*
> Even on a fresh windows install it is doing that? That is most unusual. Have you tried different drivers?


yes I've tried 11.9 and 11.10 preview3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;15515331*
> Atiman uninstaller ran under admin account is what I would do before doing OS re-install for driver corruption.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?76yfas13pwcnhq6
> 
> Swap drivers to make sure its not the issue also.


I did try using Atiman Uninstaller under admin but it did not fix the problem either. I also tried driver sweeper but still had problems. Im wondering if it could be a problem with my mb not reading my cards correctly or maybe the cards themselves? Ive even tried reflashing the bios on the switch 1 position with stock bios from techpowerup and it didnt help.


----------



## maka12

still having problems with bf3 only getting 30-40fps, had it working fine for a hr now back to normal, i installed some more games and found crossfire working fine.
i have noticed when i am in game gpu2 is on full load gpu1 is on 0, but when i exit ingame to desktop the loads switch gpu2 becomes 0 and 1 has some load
why is this? has anyone any ideas, i have just downloaded latest drivers but no good, 
can someone explain when you suppose to press alt and tab and what it does?
thanks


----------



## Duknov007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maka12*


still having problems with bf3 only getting 30-40fps, had it working fine for a hr now back to normal, i installed some more games and found crossfire working fine.
i have noticed when i am in game gpu2 is on full load gpu1 is on 0, but when i exit ingame to desktop the loads switch gpu2 becomes 0 and 1 has some load
why is this? has anyone any ideas, i have just downloaded latest drivers but no good, 
can someone explain when you suppose to press alt and tab and what it does?
thanks


I too am having problems with the 6990 and this game. It has this stuttering feeling when both GPUs are being used. Also it is not a nice even scaling. GPU 2 will not reach full usage consistently. When I switch the game to windowed mode the stuttering goes away, but then GPU will not be utilized. I still haven't tried the official 11.10 drivers, but AMD says "they are pretty much the same." My cpu should not be a problem either, so no bottlenecks for me.

I am running 11.10 v3 with cap 4. I tried every cap and driver combo. Maybe the official ones will work


----------



## HiLuckyB

It sounds like the official 11.10 drivers are the same as v3 for BF3. There still working on a cap to help with crossfire.


----------



## Duknov007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


It sounds like the official 11.10 drivers are the same as v3 for BF3. There still working on a cap to help with crossfire.


Any kind of odd problems on your rig? Stutters, crashes, black screens, scaling or the like? This 6990 is pretty tricky to get working correctly with BF3.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duknov007*


Any kind of odd problems on your rig? Stutters, crashes, black screens, scaling or the like? This 6990 is pretty tricky to get working correctly with BF3.


No, Thats whats odd







I haven't had any problems at all with just my 6990 or my 6990+6970. 60-100fps with my 6990, And 95-140fps with my 6990+6970. I even have HT On, I know some people have have better luck with it off.


----------



## Duknov007

Thanks for letting me know. I once debated adding another 6990 or a trifire setup like yours, but then realized I don't even run Eyefinity. This 6990 alone should do the trick, but drivers hinder me right now. I am only running 1920x1200 and it stutters or will hitch around occasionally when 2 GPUs are being used. (doesn't stutter in single gpu)

The Render.perfoverlayVisible 1 commands is a great way to see spikes in gpu and cpu utilization and find any bottlenecks.

More about it here: http://www.battlefield3online.com/so...commands/2991/


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duknov007*


Thanks for letting me know. I once debated adding another 6990 or a trifire setup like yours, but then realized I don't even run Eyefinity. This 6990 alone should do the trick, but drivers hinder me right now. I am only running 1920x1200 and it stutters or will hitch around occasionally when 2 GPUs are being used. (doesn't stutter in single gpu)

The Render.perfoverlayVisible 1 commands is a great way to see spikes in gpu and cpu utilization and find any bottlenecks.

More about it here: http://www.battlefield3online.com/so...commands/2991/


Have you tryed turning HT Off on your CPU if you have it on?


----------



## Duknov007

I have tried the HT disabled as well.


----------



## maka12

at last got it working perfect, everything ultra 85-115 fps
dont know about this but messing aroung with monitor hz and settings got it working, or it could be just a coisidence. ?
maka


----------



## maka12

at last got it working perfect, everything ultra 85-115 fps load on full both gpu.
dont know about this but messing aroung with monitor hz and settings got it working, or it could be just a coisidence. ?
maka


----------



## xGTx

guys, does giving 8x/8x each 6990 bottleneck them? I ask this since that would be 4x/4x/4x/4x(each gpu) and I have noticed my gpu score in 3dmark11 is pretty low considering I'm running them at 1000/1500 plus my [email protected] 5.1

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2083287?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2083287%3Fkey%3Dc43yFyQHqYeAjAi_xpcmTA


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGTx;15536818*
> guys, does giving 8x/8x each 6990 bottleneck them? I ask this since that would be 4x/4x/4x/4x(each gpu) and I have noticed my gpu score in 3dmark11 is pretty low considering I'm running them at 1000/1500 plus my [email protected] 5.1
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2083287?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2083287%3Fkey%3Dc43yFyQHqYeAjAi_xpcmTA


No bottleneck and they are running at x8/x8.

You disabled Sys info in that test.


----------



## xGTx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15536886*
> No bottleneck and they are running at x8/x8.
> 
> You disabled Sys info in that test.


alright, but I saw previous screens from levesque and xxxfire and I saw something really impressive.. like 24000 gpu score points and well.. it put me to shame since 1100/1420 is practically the same as 1000/1500

btw, as I said b4 I thought giving 4x each gpu would bandwidth bottleneck them but... I might be wrong???


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15509700*
> Ugg, anyone have even the slightest clue on this? Has one core of anyone's 6990 ever run at a different core speed than the other one? I have 2x 6990s and core #1 keeps dropping down to 800Mhz and there is absolutely nothing that will get it back without re-installing the driver. That is a HUGE pain in the ass to do every couple of times I run my computer.
> 
> Changing the overclock setting in MSI Afterburner or CCC changes the other three GPU clocks just fine. GPU #1 gets locked at 800Mhz, all the while I have the overclock BIOS switch moved over (all four GPU are flashed with 1.25v BIOS). I have "enableulps" turned off on all registry entries.
> 
> If I re-install the driver, all four GPUs will work fine at my set Mhz for at least one game iteration. I leave the game and/or reboot, come back and try another game and core #1 is back to 800Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I re-install the driver, I use ATIMan uninstaller and set the registry entries for "enableulps" back to 0 every time. For some reason when I uninstall the AMD software and run ATIMan, it leaves behind the old enableulps entries. When I search through the registry for enableulps now I have to go through all of the old ones to get to the current ones, literally have like 50 enableulps entries now.
> 
> Could I have hardware failure on core#1? Is there some sort of safeguard build in to the BIOS/driver to throttle back to 800Mhz? My temps are just fine and I don't go over 70C at 100% GPU utilization. This problem also occurs with all versions of drivers, from 11.8 on up to 11.12 beta.


Well, still no luck. Uninstalled afterburner, removed drivers and CAPs, ran ATIman uninstaller.

Re installed driver, this time no afterburner and disabled ULPS. I used only CCC with +20% powertune to tweak my clocks etc. Used GPU-Z to spy on my frequency. All 4 GPUs where staying at my set Mhz for a good couple of days of playing.

Come to check again today and GPU #1 is back to 800Mhz, while the other three just like before are at my set Mhz. I am at a loss here. Not afterburner related. ULPS all disabled.

If I disable Eyefinity, go into device manager and uninstall the driver for GPU#1, reboot the computer, (Win 7 automatically re-installs driver to match other 3 GPUs) GPU#1 will temporarily go back to my set Mhz. Then I can re-enable my Eyefinity and drive on. Huge pain in the ass to do every day or two though. Do you guys think this issue is software related or could be hardware? If it is hardware related I have like a week left to return the card back to Amazon to get another one. I think I may swap positions on the 6990s and see what happens.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ken1649

Swap position is not so difficult to do. Try it with other games too.

Edit:

After Atiman, Windows should not have any AMD driver left to re-install. It means, it's only half cleaned. Select deep advance cleaning.

...


----------



## CallsignVega

After ATIman, everything is gone. What I meant was that once everything is working fine, then it reverts back to 800Mhz I can uninstall just GPU #1 in device manager, let it reboot and Win 7 will auto install the driver to match the 3 other GPUs. Then I am back to my set Mhz, well at least for a day or so.

There is no point in completely re-doing ATiman every time as GPU #1 drops down to 800Mhz either way.


----------



## Jmatt110

Try flashing back to stock volts and see if it still happens

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf

In Bf3, I'm still getting random FPS drops at Ultra, no AA. Same map, same amount of players.. same location, variable FPS (normally it never drops below 60, but some games I'll just be at 40 or so almost half the time).

11.10, latest drivers. Any ideas? Even if I drop to High and even Medium, I'm getting FPS drops. Just ran 3D Mark 11 - 9700 overall score on 720p, absolutely no problems.


----------



## ElGreco

*NEW ATIMAN Uninstaller v. 6.1.3*

http://www.mediafire.com/?bzbf9kyk5ymodka


----------



## fshizl

Hey guys, so what are the run downs for overclocking the 6990. I remember the 5970 being quite straight forward and easy to overclock.. is it the same with this one? I cant freaking get the voltage to unlock so I can check it.

running msi afterburner...

edit: also on my dell 30 BF3 at 2560x1600 (ultra) seems to skip a little... hoping the overclock will stop this.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGTx*


alright, but I saw previous screens from levesque and xxxfire and I saw something really impressive.. like 24000 gpu score points and well.. it put me to shame since 1100/1420 is practically the same as 1000/1500

btw, as I said b4 I thought giving 4x each gpu would bandwidth bottleneck them but... I might be wrong???


x8 per card (x4 per gpu) would be starving the card. You need x16 per 6990!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fshizl*


Hey guys, so what are the run downs for overclocking the 6990. I remember the 5970 being quite straight forward and easy to overclock.. is it the same with this one? I cant freaking get the voltage to unlock so I can check it.

running msi afterburner...

edit: also on my dell 30 BF3 at 2560x1600 (ultra) seems to skip a little... hoping the overclock will stop this.


Use latest MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 8 then go to settings and check/enable the voltage unlocking selections. That's all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


x8 per card (x4 per gpu) would be starving the card. You need x16 per 6990!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk



Don't know what you mean. This is new to me if each GPU in 6990 is in direct link to motherboard PCIe lane.

...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Don't know what you mean. This is new to me if each GPU in 6990 is in direct link to motherboard PCIe lane.

...


If you put a dual GPU card into a x8 slot, they are sharing the bandwidth, which would be x4 per GPU. With the X58, the x16 slot would split to x8 per GPU. I haven't checked in a while, but I think it does make a difference in benchmarks.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Don't know what you mean. This is new to me if each GPU in 6990 is in direct link to motherboard PCIe lane.

...












I do not even know where to begin...


----------



## GaMEChld

If any of you badass 6990 owners (or anyone else viewing the thread for that matter) would care to help out your fellow red brethren, the AMD/ATI folding team could use whatever help you can spare!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/115...-monsters.html


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Don't know what you mean. This is new to me if each GPU in 6990 is in direct link to motherboard PCIe lane.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


If you put a dual GPU card into a x8 slot, they are sharing the bandwidth, which would be x4 per GPU. With the X58, the x16 slot would split to x8 per GPU. I haven't checked in a while, but I think it does make a difference in benchmarks.


Yeah, where have you been?

From what I know for pass generation 5970, 2 GPUs are not in direct link with motherboard PCIe lanes but thru the PLX chip link.

I am not sure about the bandwidth, unless 2 GPUs are transfering data at full PEX 8647 rate of 5.0 GT/s is bottlenecking PCIe x8 lanes.

If a single GPU card is 10% slower going from x16 to x8. Does that mean for 2 dual-GPU will be 20% slower or remains the same at 10%?

http://techreport.com/articles.x/17986

Quote:



The 5970's dimensions and peak power draw are so ample because the card has to accommodate two copies of what is currently the fastest GPU on the market. This really is "CrossFire on a stick," as we like to say, and the performance potential from such a beast is naturally quite considerable. Situated between the two GPUs in the picture above, under a metal cap, is a PCI Express switch chip from PLX, the same model used in the Radeon HD 4870 X2. This chip can support a trio of PCIe x16 links: one to each of the GPUs and a third to the PCIe x16 slot in the host system.

Like any two GPUs in a CrossFire pair, the 5970's Cypress chips communicate with each other by means of those PCIe links and via a dedicated CrossFire interconnect, as well. Gone is the GPU-to-GPU "sideport" connection that was present on the 4870 X2. AMD says improvements to its drivers and to the performance of its CrossFire interconnect have rendered the sideport link unnecessary, even though the CrossFire interconnect's physical bit rate, at 7.92 Gbps, remains similar.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*











I do not even know where to begin...



You can begin with what you know. You always know everything









...


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Yeah, where have you been?

I am not sure about the bandwidth, unless 2 GPUs are transfering data at full PEX 8647 rate of 5.0 GT/s is bottlenecking PCIe x8 lanes. From what I know in the pass generation 5970, 2 GPUs are not in direct link with motherboard PCIe lanes but thru the PLX chip link.

If a single GPU card is 10% slower going from x16 to x8. Does that mean for 2 dual-GPU will be 20% slower or remains the same at 10%?

http://techreport.com/articles.x/17986



Been super busy with work, 4 month old newborn son, plus house remodeling, so I haven't been on here much.

As for the PCIe slot speed, from what I remember reading, the x16 to x8 is not much of any drop in performance. But x8 to x4 will see a reduction. As for the PLX chip by that article, it supports X16 to both GPUs and the host x16 slot (3 way channel), hence why I use a X58 for a dual 6990 setup, so I keep the x16 speed for each 6990. For a single 6990 setup, its not a problem. In theory, if each GPU is using the maximum bandwidth through the slot, it would max out at the maximum speed the slot is rated for, so if the 6990 were to use as much bandwidth the slot offers, it would be seeing a x8 to each GPU if they had to split an x16 slot.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Been super busy with work, 4 month old newborn son, plus house remodeling, so I haven't been on here much.

As for the PCIe slot speed, from what I remember reading, the x16 to x8 is not much of any drop in performance. But x8 to x4 will see a reduction. As for the PLX chip by that article, it supports X16 to both GPUs and the host x16 slot (3 way channel), hence why I use a X58 for a dual 6990 setup, so I keep the x16 speed for each 6990. For a single 6990 setup, its not a problem. In theory, if each GPU is using the maximum bandwidth through the slot, it would max out at the maximum speed the slot is rated for, so if the 6990 were to use as much bandwidth the slot offers, it would be seeing a x8 to each GPU if they had to split an x16 slot.



Congrats to you.

Yeah I know what you mean but let's leave the PCIe bandwidth to the expert *tsm106*. Give him sometime to accurately explain it to all of us


----------



## tsm106

You got a hard on all of the sudden? Why dont you explain why you think x8 per 6990 is a good idea?

ez, iirc from the TPU bandwidth tests the drop to x4 incurs a 25% hit from x16 and x8 is just a few percentage points lower than x16.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


ez, iirc from the TPU bandwidth tests the drop to x4 incurs a 25% hit from x16 and x8 is just a few percentage points lower than x16.


That's what I remember also. X16 vs x8 was not much, but at x4, your taking a performance drop hit. With a dual gpu card, I would assume you use more of PCIe bandwidth than a single gpu card.


----------



## Ken1649

So to answer xGTx,

Will it be correct if his 6990 going from x16 to x8 is slower by 25%?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGTx*


guys, does giving 8x/8x each 6990 bottleneck them? I ask this since that would be 4x/4x/4x/4x(each gpu) and I have noticed my gpu score in 3dmark11 is pretty low considering I'm running them at 1000/1500 plus my [email protected] 5.1

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2083287?show...qYeAjAi_xpcmTA


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


So to answer xGTx,

Will it be correct if his 6990 going from x16 to x8 is slower by 25%?


I would think its slower. I had my 6990s on my 1156 mobo on x8 slots each card, and only got a 15800 score. Going to a 1366 X58 mobo, I was getting 18K scores. With the 1155 mobos, the SB CPUs increases your score over an 1156 or 1366 X58 mobo alone, but looking at individual graphic scores it where you can see the differences in score totals. The Asus P8P67 WS REVOLUTION or Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3 with NF200 chip would give you the x16 per slot for an 1155 mobo, so you should get the bandwidth need for both 6990s.


----------



## Ken1649

Definitely slower but I don't think 3DMark 11 is a good tool to accurately measure it. I never could achieve consitant results with 10 runs. Both the 6990s are at x16 slots.

But you are right, unless both GPUs thru PEX chip link transfering data at 5 GTs, it wiil be accurate that at x8/2 GPU. I could be wrong though.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


I would think its slower. I had my 6990s on my 1156 mobo on x8 slots each card, and only got a 15800 score. Going to a 1366 X58 mobo, I was getting 18K scores. With the 1155 mobos, the SB CPUs increases your score over an 1156 or 1366 X58 mobo alone, but looking at individual graphic scores it where you can see the differences in score totals. The Asus P8P67 WS REVOLUTION or Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3 with NF200 chip would give you the x16 per slot for an 1155 mobo, so you should get the bandwidth need for both 6990s.


Do you remember the series of 6990 vs 590, then 6990 vs 580 tests from Hardocp? At one point them confused boys ran a 6990+6970 (x16+x16) vs a trisli 580 (x16+x16+x4). They neglected to note this in their review until it was later uncovered by Callsignvega. Anyways, ffwd to the point, the 580s got smacked around a bit and ppl were calling shenanigans. This is when Vega uncovered the lame MB config, since that board didn't have a PLX chip to split the second x16 lane down to x8/x8, the last 580 was forced to run at... x4! That thread was quite amusing.


----------



## Donkey1514

*The OCN Red Folding Monsters FFW Team*









^^^^^We need your clubs help for only 1 week!!!^^^^^


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DonkeyPunch1514*









*The OCN Red Folding Monsters FFW Team*









^^^^^We need your clubs help for only 1 week!!!^^^^^


I would, but all four of my, gasp ek blocks are corroded and in process for rma. I'm so happy.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


I would, but all four of my, gasp ek blocks are corroded and in process for rma. I'm so happy.


Again?! I thought u had different blocks?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Again?! I thought u had different blocks?


I'm using a pair of heatkillers that were meant for the wife's pc (her comp is running a pair of ek 4890's and they're nickel, lol) while I wait. My quads had always used ek nickel blocks, got em back in Dec before all that happened.

Maybe you were thinking of Wermad?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;15564655*
> Do you remember the series of 6990 vs 590, then 6990 vs 580 tests from Hardocp? At one point them confused boys ran a 6990+6970 (x16+x16) vs a trisli 580 (x16+x16+x4). They neglected to note this in their review until it was later uncovered by Callsignvega. Anyways, ffwd to the point, the 580s got smacked around a bit and ppl were calling shenanigans. This is when Vega uncovered the lame MB config, since that board didn't have a PLX chip to split the second x16 lane down to x8/x8, the last 580 was forced to run at... x4! That thread was quite amusing.


I'm in the same boat some what. I have two GTX580s and was looking for a third. As per my mobo, it would run 16x, 8x, 8x for Tri-Sli, which is not bad. Some mobos drop to 4x, like you say, which is a definite performance killer, and on a dual GPU card, it definitely sucks, LOL. I think that's where most think Cross-Fire and SLI don't scale well. They're not running the correct mobos to give the cards the needed bandwidth.


----------



## blackend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15564264*
> Definitely slower but I don't think 3DMark 11 is a good tool to accurately measure it. I never could achieve consitant results with 10 runs. Both the 6990s are at x16 slots.
> 
> But you are right, unless both GPUs thru PEX chip link transfering data at 5 GTs, it wiil be accurate that at x8/2 GPU. I could be wrong though.


iam same as you my conf
asus p8z68v-pro
i5 2500k oc 4.7
16gb ram 1600
hd 6990 cf

on 3dmark 11 when i start pc i got x6660 but second run it goes to x5500 third time goes to x4900


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend;15566259*
> iam same as you my conf
> asus p8z68v-pro
> i5 2500k oc 4.7
> 16gb ram 1600
> hd 6990 cf
> 
> on 3dmark 11 when i start pc i got x6660 but second run it goes to x5500 third time goes to x4900


Try 3DMark Vantage. I find it more stable than 3DMark 11.


----------



## gliggo

Can I join ? This thing is one beast. And is so so loud ' can't wait to have it under water.


----------



## Tyson95

I got my second 6990 today and my FPS have been cut in half playing BF3 (30 fps @ 2560X1440) with the 11.10 WHQL. I was running 1 6990 in tri fire with a 6970 and was averaging 80 fps any ideas


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyson95;15574298*
> I got my second 6990 today and my FPS have been cut in half playing BF3 (30 fps @ 2560X1440) with the 11.10 WHQL. I was running 1 6990 in tri fire with a 6970 and was averaging 80 fps any ideas


Did you uninstall Catalyst driver + Cap prior to second 6990?

Clean it with this then reinstall driver.

ATIMAN Uninstaller v.6.1.3 Link (Run with administrator privilege. Some antivirus software will give a false positive. Let it restarts to complete the uninstallation).

Disable UAC to install the cleaner.


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyson95;15574298*
> I got my second 6990 today and my FPS have been cut in half playing BF3 (30 fps @ 2560X1440) with the 11.10 WHQL. I was running 1 6990 in tri fire with a 6970 and was averaging 80 fps any ideas


You need to install the latest CAP - 11.9 CAP 4

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx


----------



## Duknov007

Can I be added to the list? I had this card since April


----------



## yappy

i got 2 of these, can they be OC'd to 1000mhz easily using bios switch 2 and sliding overdrive bar up to 1000mhz ?

i have them under water btw, so temps are very goood at oc bios 880mhz


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yappy;15577735*
> i got 2 of these, can they be OC'd to 1000mhz easily using bios switch 2 and sliding overdrive bar up to 1000mhz ?
> 
> i have them under water btw, so temps are very goood at oc bios 880mhz


My 6990 can do 960/1375 without adding voltage. You will have to slowly go up and test with games and benchmarks to see what you can get. Every card is different so you will just have to see what they can do. You can use msi afterburner beta to add voltage to overclock higher, But I would see what you can get with just +20% in ccc first.


----------



## Nexus6

As HiLuckyB mentioned, every 6990 will operate differently. My cards are phenomenal when it comes to OCing. The highest I was able to OC without changing volts was 1050/1425. I was even able to OC to the max at 1200/1500 with a slight bump of voltage at 1.2v, but the cards started making a high pitch noise when running Furmark and I ended the stability test immediately and reverted back to 1000/1400 at stock volts.

Try 950/1350 with stock voltage and run Furmark for at least 10 minutes. If the temps are in check and there are no artifacts, then increase your OC. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Nexus6

Just wanted to drop by and mention that the Red Team won the benchmarking competition Red Vs. Green by 16,000 points.

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-competitions/1132056-3d-fanboy-competition-nvidia-vs-ati.html


----------



## yappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


As HiLuckyB mentioned, every 6990 will operate differently. My cards are phenomenal when it comes to OCing. The highest I was able to OC without changing volts was 1050/1425. I was even able to OC to the max at 1200/1500 with a slight bump of voltage at 1.2v, but the cards started making a high pitch noise when running Furmark and I ended the stability test immediately and reverted back to 1000/1400 at stock volts.

Try 950/1350 with stock voltage and run Furmark for at least 10 minutes. If the temps are in check and there are no artifacts, then increase your OC. Rinse and repeat.


stock volts meaning the 880mhz bios settings right ? or 830mhz switch ?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yappy*


stock volts meaning the 880mhz bios settings right ? or 830mhz switch ?


Yes the 880 bios, Because it gives you 1.175v in that bios.


----------



## Peer

Only managed 920/1350 @ 1.17 bios :/


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peer;15588328*
> Only managed 920/1350 @ 1.17 bios :/


That seems low for 1.175v







Are you sure it will only do 920 with the power setting at +20% in ccc. I found that using alien vs predator benchmark is a great way to find a stable overclock. Make sure you find the max core clock first, and don't try to overclock both at the same time.

I know my 6970 can only do 925 maybe 930 at 1.175v, and I can't overclock it memory at all







I think im going to look in to getting a second 6990 to replace my 6970.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGTx*


guys, *does giving 8x/8x each 6990 bottleneck them? I ask this since that would be 4x/4x/4x/4x(each gpu)* and I have noticed my gpu score in 3dmark11 is pretty low considering I'm running them at 1000/1500 plus my [email protected] 5.1

-snip-



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


No bottleneck and they are running at x8/x8.

-snip-


To clarify:

The 2 GPUs in a 6990 are not in direct link with host system PCIe x8 lanes. IOW, the x8 lanes are not divided by 2 GPUs into x4 & x4 per GPU. It is impossible to divide the lanes that way. It can only be splitted/shared with another physical PCIe slot.

For 6990, the 2 GPUs are linked to PEX 8647 chip which has 3 links, one to each of the GPUs and the third to the motherboard, providing full unfettered PCIe x8 lanes.

Nothing has changed since 5970 with the exception of PEX 8647 chip bit rate of 5.0 GT/s in 6990.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/17986










Quote:



The 5970's dimensions and peak power draw are so ample because the card has to accommodate two copies of what is currently the fastest GPU on the market. This really is "CrossFire on a stick," as we like to say, and the performance potential from such a beast is naturally quite considerable. Situated between the two GPUs in the picture above, under a metal cap, is a PCI Express switch chip from PLX, the same model used in the Radeon HD 4870 X2. This chip can support a trio of PCIe x16 links: one to each of the GPUs and a third to the PCIe x16 slot in the host system.

Like any two GPUs in a CrossFire pair, the 5970's Cypress chips communicate with each other by means of those PCIe links and via a dedicated CrossFire interconnect, as well. Gone is the GPU-to-GPU "sideport" connection that was present on the 4870 X2. AMD says improvements to its drivers and to the performance of its CrossFire interconnect have rendered the sideport link unnecessary, even though the CrossFire interconnect's physical bit rate, at 7.92 Gbps, remains similar.


----------



## kaaoslove

I m planning to get this card in 2 weeks time but my problem is that the 7970 is coming out and it is rumoured to be as FAST and more power efficient than a 6990 when the 7990 comes out it will surely decimate the 6990

So should I grab the 6990 or just buy a single 6970 then upgrade to dual 7990 when they come out next year?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*


I m planning to get this card in 2 weeks time but my problem is that the 7970 is coming out and it is rumoured to be as FAST and more power efficient than a 6990 when the 7990 comes out it will surely decimate the 6990

So should I grab the 6990 or just buy a single 6970 then upgrade to dual 7990 when they come out next year?


There is no telling what the newer card will offer until it comes out. Also, at what price and how long before it actually comes out? There's always delays it seems lately.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*


I m planning to get this card in 2 weeks time but my problem is that the 7970 is coming out and it is rumoured to be as FAST and more power efficient than a 6990 when the 7990 comes out it will surely decimate the 6990

So should I grab the 6990 or just buy a single 6970 then upgrade to dual 7990 when they come out next year?


lol, that's what they always say. 99% of the time the hype doesn't hold true. I highly doubt the 7970 will be as fast as a 6990.


----------



## kaaoslove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15595134*
> lol, that's what they always say. 99% of the time the hype doesn't hold true. I highly doubt the 7970 will be as fast as a 6990.


Isnt that what happened to the 5870 vs the 6970 a mid end card performing like the last gen top end card and with the 7xxx series cards 28nm die shrink this is very possible if performance with not close enough to match the 6990 the mid level entry price of the 7970 would be a great performer and value vs the 6990

Is there ANY definite release dates AMD has set for the 7xxx series cards to come out?

If the top end card 7990 is set to be out by 3rd or 4th quarter of 2012 then I would definitely just grab 2 6990's the first one in 2 weeks and the second one in a month but if the 7xxx series cards are coming out by 2nd quarter of 2012 then I will probably just grab 1 6970 then wait for the 7990 to release

the benefits are lower power consumption for one and a die shrink which can lead to better overall performance vs the 6xxx series cards


----------



## Hoshiyo

*sneaks in with two 6970s*


----------



## chinmi

Just wanna share....

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/08/asus_rog_mars_ii_gtx_580_quad_sli_video_card_review

Our card is on the same level with a card which is twice the price... and with less power consumption too....

Hoooo.... I'm so close on getting my second 6990...

Anyway, with the stock cooling, ausum bios only and no voltage tweaking, is it possible to achive 1375 mem speed (on par with the 6970)... ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone know why the powertune sliders in CCC keep resetting to zero?


----------



## Nexus6

I believe I found the root of my problem. My problem can be explained here:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/116...re-bridge.html

I believe I corrupted Bios 2 because I keep on losing video signal while gaming. I've tried everything mentioned on my thread mentioned above and nothing fixed my problem, until I switched my Bios back to 1 and its been running smooth. But.....I don't want to run my cards underclocked. 
I've been following tutorial from Levesque and Ken but not sure I how to flash the Bios.
I've dowloaded this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/9....110228_1.html

Then I have to make a Boot USB stick. From there, the tutorial is kinda fuzzy. This is where you guys come in to help me out.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Anyone know why the powertune sliders in CCC keep resetting to zero?


Because you have Afterburner running. There's no work around in the presence of Afterburner. Do not tweak Afterburner for OC settings. Just for monitoring purposes will not interfere with Power Tune/Power Play.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


I believe I found the root of my problem. My problem can be explained here:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/116...re-bridge.html

I believe I corrupted Bios 2 because I keep on losing video signal while gaming. I've tried everything mentioned on my thread mentioned above and nothing fixed my problem, until I switched my Bios back to 1 and its been running smooth. But.....I don't want to run my cards underclocked. 
I've been following tutorial from Levesque and Ken but not sure I how to flash the Bios.
I've dowloaded this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/9....110228_1.html

Then I have to make a Boot USB stick. From there, the tutorial is kinda fuzzy. This is where you guys come in to help me out.


Do this first, from CCC upper right corner select "restore factory default" then restart PC. Also, reset Afterburner then uninstall and select "no" to keep settings.

Do this with both 6990s AUSUM BIOS (position#1). Does it solve it?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Do this first, from CCC upper right corner select "restore factory default" then restart PC. Also, reset Afterburner then uninstall and select "no" to keep settings.

Do this with both 6990s AUSUM BIOS (position#1). Does it solve it?


Doing it right now......gimme a few minutes.
Edit: Which one is Bios 1. Is that the stock or overclocked setting??? I can never remember....


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Doing it right now......gimme a few minutes.
Edit: Which one is Bios 1. Is that the stock or overclocked setting??? I can never remember....


AUSUM BIOS is position #1 with the switch to the direction of PCIe I/O. Then verify with GPU-Z 880/1250 and 1.175v.

Edit:

Rule out the PSU by running everithing on stock if it still does it.

A gultown + 2 OC'ed 6990 = 1 PSU a bad combination. Some games will not load the PSU as much.

....


----------



## Nexus6

Gpu-z reads 830/1250 1.000v
Am I in the right bios? I guess not.

Before all the headache, I was able to record my wattage and reading from the kill-a-watt said 980w from the wall. Can you switch the Bios switch on the fly without powering down your pc.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


Gpu-z reads 830/1250 1.000v
Am I in the right bios? I guess not.

Before all the headache, I was able to record my wattage and reading from the kill-a-watt said 980w from the wall. Can you switch the Bios switch on the fly without powering down your pc.


Restore to Factory Default in CCC to reset the profile and registry then restart PC. Also remove Afterburner to add more complication.

I know, PSU +12V rail also has a lifespan. If you load over 80% of its capacity most of the time will shorten the lifespan. I have been there. Not saying this is your case but just to rule it out not the PSU.

Edit: always power down while doing that.


----------



## Nexus6

Restored to Factory Default
Already deleted AB long time ago.
Restarted computer.
Testing ingame right now.

Edit: No go! Still losing video signal.


----------



## Nexus6

New site looks awesome!


----------



## Disturbed117

I dislike the new color scheme


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> Restored to Factory Default
> Already deleted AB long time ago.
> Restarted computer.
> Testing ingame right now.
> Edit: No go! Still losing video signal.


I am having difficulties navigating.

If you did not install different Catalyst version or CAP, these are few things to rule out hardware issue.

1. Disable crossfire and run with a single card (2 GPUs). I killed 3 identical mainboards (X58 & nF200 related) with 2 x6990s but single GPU cards worked fine in Quadfire or 4-Way-SLI. Only when a dual-GPU card in crossfire I ran into the same error you are having now. I don't see what board you are using if it has nF200 chips.

2. Try with one stick of RAM and try every DIMMs.

3. Increase GPU core voltage and PCS +20% at stock clocks.

AUSUM BIOS should read 880/1250 MHz and 1.175v
Backup BIOS 830/1250 MHz and 1.120v


----------



## b0z0

I'm currently finishing my Micro build. I'm currently looking at the AMD 6990 or the Asus Matrix 580 GTX. I'm leaning more towards the 6990. Would my AX750 PSU be enough to handle the card, and how much heat does this card put out? I just got rid of SLI 570's.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm currently finishing my Micro build. I'm currently looking at the AMD 6990 or the Asus Matrix 580 GTX. I'm leaning more towards the 6990. Would my AX750 PSU be enough to handle the card, and how much heat does this card put out? I just got rid of SLI 570's.


A 750w should be enough but no headroom for overclocking. A 6990 alone with AUSUM BIOS 880/1250, 1.175v PCS +20% will draw approx 450w.

Edit:

6990 will dump heat into the case and if you are not planning to watercool the card, must have a good case airflow. It puts out about 450w with both GPUs.The heat dumps into the case around 225w from the rear end.

..


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> I am having difficulties navigating.
> If you did not install different Catalyst version or CAP, these are few things to rule out hardware issue.
> 1. Disable crossfire and run with a single card (2 GPUs). I killed 3 identical mainboards (X58 & nF200 related) with 2 x6990s but single GPU cards worked fine in Quadfire or 4-Way-SLI. Only when a dual-GPU card in crossfire I ran into the same error you are having now. I don't see what board you are using if it has nF200 chips.
> 2. Try with one stick of RAM and try every DIMMs.
> 3. Increase GPU core voltage and PCS +20% at stock clocks.
> AUSUM BIOS should read 880/1250 MHz and 1.175v
> Backup BIOS 830/1250 MHz and 1.120v


I solved my "No Video Signal" dilemma. The culprit was the extension 8-pin Pci express cables going to my 2nd 6990. I switched them out with new ones and reverted back to my overclocked 1000/1400 at 1.175v. I've been playing BF3 for the last hour and I have not received any "No video display" error. My theory is that my 2nd 6990 wasn't getting enough juice when there was heavy crossfire gpu usage, hence the no video display error whenever there was heavy action. I'm a happy camper. Thank you Ken.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> I solved my "No Video Signal" dilemma. The culprit was the extension 8-pin Pci express cables going to my 2nd 6990. I switched them out with new ones and reverted back to my overclocked 1000/1400 at 1.175v. I've been playing BF3 for the last hour and I have not received any "No video display" error. My theory is that my 2nd 6990 wasn't getting enough juice when there was heavy crossfire gpu usage, hence the no video display error whenever there was heavy action. I'm a happy camper. Thank you Ken.


Glad you checked the basics before flashing the BIOS. I wish my case was as simple as yours.


----------



## Levesque

Duknov007. Welcome to the Club!

I won a trip to Nuevo Vallarta in a 4 diamonds hotel and just came back yesterday evening. 35 celsius everyday, not a single cloud to be seen... it was soooo tough doing nothing.









So if I miss any new member, just send me a PM.


----------



## Armand Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm currently finishing my Micro build. I'm currently looking at the AMD 6990 or the Asus Matrix 580 GTX. I'm leaning more towards the 6990. Would my AX750 PSU be enough to handle the card, and how much heat does this card put out? I just got rid of SLI 570's.


Why'd you get rid of the SLI 570'S?

But with a micro build and a 750w PSU you're probably better off with something like a 6870x2, and then wait to see the pricing and performance of the 7900 series cards launching in (rumour has it) Q1/12

Perfrormance of the 6870x2 is obviously less than the 570's in SLI but it would be better than the single 580 and cost less


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> I solved my "No Video Signal" dilemma. The culprit was the extension 8-pin Pci express cables going to my 2nd 6990. I switched them out with new ones and reverted back to my overclocked 1000/1400 at 1.175v. I've been playing BF3 for the last hour and I have not received any "No video display" error. My theory is that my 2nd 6990 wasn't getting enough juice when there was heavy crossfire gpu usage, hence the no video display error whenever there was heavy action. I'm a happy camper. Thank you Ken.


Wow a cable extention was the problem?

Crazy how much trouble that caused But thanks for pointing that out as I can see something weird like this happening to me also. I use extentions on my cards too.


----------



## thrgk

Is the 6990 not gonna be worth it in march? Or will it last me for another year?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deviot

I wana join


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Wow a cable extention was the problem?
> Crazy how much trouble that caused But thanks for pointing that out as I can see something weird like this happening to me also. I use extentions on my cards too.


The cable extension was a snug fit and I assume throughout the many months of usage, the cable extension got tugged and the cables inside it got stretched and started to lose connection. I found longer 8-pin extension cables and I make sure there is more than enough slack that it doesn't get tugged in the long run.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Wow a cable extention was the problem?
> Crazy how much trouble that caused But thanks for pointing that out as I can see something weird like this happening to me also. I use extentions on my cards too.


I once lost countless hours troubleshooting an Nvidia 8800 back in the days... sigh... My brand new Enermax Galaxy 1000w PSU had a defective 8 pins PCI cable...

It took me hours to find that.


----------



## thrgk

Hey guys, are 6990 going to be obsolete when the 7970 comes out? Or will it stay top dog for another year? If not I might sell mine now.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey guys, are 6990 going to be obsolete when the 7970 comes out? Or will it stay top dog for another year? If not I might sell mine now.
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


What do you mean "obselete"? The new dual gpu will be 7990 and that will be released 3-6 months after the release of 7970. Seeing the 5970 was slightly faster than a 6970, I'm sure the 6990 will be slightly faster than a 7970.


----------



## Hoodz

May i join



From this


To this


----------



## GaMEChld

Having your top dog card fall to second or third place is hardly grounds for calling it obsolete. If you need more power, upgrade. If it's letting you do what you want to do, keep it. But if you are going to upgrade somewhere down the line anyway and you have a habit of selling old parts, then it will sell for more the sooner you sell it.


----------



## AoHxBram

Count me in











Running 1x 6990
and 2nd is a 6970.

all running :
1000mhz / 1400mhz @ 1.25v


----------



## Zak.V

Can i join ? Im still waiting on parts, plan is to be under swiftech blocks. From reading, seems like using the 8x/8x config on my maximus 4 ext. z is better than the nf200 16x/16x, due to latency cancelling the benefit of 16x over 8x... ?

I call this the big dirty


----------



## Selvanthos

I havnt got a 6990 but got a question for those that do, if you crossfire x2 6970's, you have 4 gig of VRAM but only 2gb is usable. Now they sell the 6990 as a 4gb card but its still only 2gb usable isn't it? Since its a crossfire setup? Leaving the 580 3gb the most vram usable still?

Thanks


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selvanthos*
> 
> I havnt got a 6990 but got a question for those that do, if you crossfire x2 6970's, you have 4 gig of VRAM but only 2gb is usable. Now they sell the 6990 as a 4gb card but its still only 2gb usable isn't it? Since its a crossfire setup? Leaving the 580 3gb the most vram usable still?
> Thanks


You are definitely, 100%, very, indeed, exactumondo, correct, sir.


----------



## unity100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zak.V*
> 
> Can i join ? Im still waiting on parts, plan is to be under swiftech blocks. From reading, seems like using the 8x/8x config on my maximus 4 ext. z is better than the nf200 16x/16x, due to latency cancelling the benefit of 16x over 8x... ?
> I call this the big dirty


holy ****. you got some bazookas there alright.


----------



## thrgk

Do xfx 6990 oc best generally? My sapphire can do 1000/1500 at 1.25 and its on water, anything more it crashes. So I see a lot with xfx that the best oc?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Do xfx 6990 oc best generally? My sapphire can do 1000/1500 at 1.25 and its on water, anything more it crashes. So I see a lot with xfx that the best oc?
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


No brand overclocks better then another brand. It's just like CPU's, It's all luck on what it can do.


----------



## kaaoslove

I just hit the BUY button from the egg a few minutes ago for a MSI 6990 $699 but after shipping & taxes went to $805 bucks









WOOT will be purchasing my 2nd one in 4 weeks!









BOO YAA GOO AMD!


----------



## dvs raider

Hi all, can i join too ? just got my new rig back, very happy with it compared to the old 5850 in crossfire.
im a running BF3 on ULTRA all maxed out on full 1920x1080 with extended display showing cpu and gpu usages and still getting between 120-140 fps. while the temps 30 cpu idle 50 load and gpu's 38 idle 58 load.
Rough specs are:
TT level 10 white or snow
TT 1350w (psu)
Asus P8z68-v pro
i7 2600k oc'ed
16gb kingston 1600mhz
2 x power colour hd6990 lcf
4 x Crucial M4 in raid 0
1 x 1tb (hdd storage)
Blue ray
water cooling 1 x 120mm and 1 x 240mm.


----------



## Nexus6

Eeergh.....I just finally found out what is causing all my black outs and my "No Video Signal". With a week of pulling out parts, dismantling my rig, rearranging gpus, replacing cables and what not, I thought I figured it out and solved the problem once and for all. Well, the problem is back and I am at wits end trying to figure out my black outs. After researching my problems through the internet, I traced it to my PSU. It seems my PSU is low on the +5v and also on the rail that is providing power to the GPUs. I've requested an RMA through Enermax and awaiting for a response.

For the meantime, I have a backup PSU and I was wondering if I can run my entire system (minus the second 6990) on a 700w PSU? The PSU is a Thermaltake Toughpower 700w.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> Eeergh.....I just finally found out what is causing all my black outs and my "No Video Signal". With a week of pulling out parts, dismantling my rig, rearranging gpus, replacing cables and what not, I thought I figured it out and solved the problem once and for all. Well, the problem is back and I am at wits end trying to figure out my black outs. After researching my problems through the internet, I traced it to my PSU. It seems my PSU is low on the +5v and also on the rail that is providing power to the GPUs. I've requested an RMA through Enermax and awaiting for a response.
> 
> For the meantime, I have a backup PSU and I was wondering if I can run my entire system (minus the second 6990) on a 700w PSU? The PSU is a Thermaltake Toughpower 700w.


A 700w should be able to but nothing overclocked. Also, has to check the +12v rail wattage. If you overload the rail will trip the PSU into protection mode.

Or you could share the load with the 700w PSU.

A Gulftown @4.5 GHz + 2 6990s @ 1000/1400 + Watercooling + Motherboard =


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> A 700w should be able to but nothing overclocked. Also, has to check the +12v rail wattage. If you overload the rail will trip the PSU into protection mode.
> 
> *Or you could share the load with the 700w PSU*.
> 
> A Gulftown @4.5 GHz + 2 6990s @ 1000/1400 + Watercooling + Motherboard =


What if I need to RMA my Enermax? The Thermaltake 700w is just for temporary usage until I can get a replacement for my Enermax.
What voltage does GPU use? Is it the +12v or the +5v. I'm guessing it is the +12v.
Also, is there a possibility that the GPU have a cold bug error. It's gotten really cold the last few days and my GPU temps idle in the low 20s.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> A 700w should be able to but nothing overclocked. Also, has to check the +12v rail wattage. If you overload the rail will trip the PSU into protection mode.
> 
> *Or you could share the load with the 700w PSU*.
> 
> A Gulftown @4.5 GHz + 2 6990s @ 1000/1400 + Watercooling + Motherboard =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if I need to RMA my Enermax? The Thermaltake 700w is just for temporary usage until I can get a replacement for my Enermax.
> What voltage does GPU use? Is it the +12v or the +5v. I'm guessing it is the +12v.
> Also, is there a possibility that the GPU have a cold bug error. It's gotten really cold the last few days and my GPU temps idle in the low 20s.
Click to expand...

The cards use +12v. If the +5v has problem will effect the whole PSU, not the +12v alone.

Cold bug will normally below minus C under extreme cooling.

You can use the 700w with a single 6990 at stock BIOS 830/1250 MHz 1.12v. The 980x must run at stock 3.33 and disable turbo. Should be safe with a 700w PSU for temporary.

If you prefer a single PSU get the Enermax Max Revo 1500w. Will last you longer than the 1250w with everything overclocked.


----------



## phichong

Hey guys! I just recently purchased my XFX 6990 and I'm looking into water cooling it. I need some recommendations/suggestions. I'm getting the Corsair 800D and I need to know if a 360 (3x120mm fans), 120 (1x120mm fan), and another 120 (1x120mm fan) will be enough to cool the card and an Intel i7 2600k? It'll be in a single loop. Radiators will be the XSPC EX versions.

Pump: Swiftech MCP35X
Reservoir: XSPC 5.35 Bay
CPU Block: XSPC Raystorm
Tubing: PrimoFlex UV Blue 1/2" ID 3/4" OD
Fittings: Koolance Compression 1/2" ID 3/4" OD
Fans: 120mm GELID UV Blue (1500 RPM)
2 Silver Kill Coils & Distilled Water


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phichong*
> 
> Hey guys! I just recently purchased my XFX 6990 and I'm looking into water cooling it. I need some recommendations/suggestions. I'm getting the Corsair 800D and I need to know if a 360 (3x120mm fans), 120 (1x120mm fan), and another 120 (1x120mm fan) will be enough to cool the card and an Intel i7 2600k? It'll be in a single loop. Radiators will be the XSPC EX versions.
> Pump: Swiftech MCP35X
> Reservoir: XSPC 5.35 Bay
> CPU Block: XSPC Raystorm
> Tubing: PrimoFlex UV Blue 1/2" ID 3/4" OD
> Fittings: Koolance Compression 1/2" ID 3/4" OD
> Fans: 120mm GELID UV Blue (1500 RPM)
> 2 Silver Kill Coils & Distilled Water


yeah the Radiators will do, i have my 2600k and a 6990 and a 6970 on a 280 rad, and a 240. in a single loop.
also check the xfx pcb design before you jump into buying a block, they might have done a revision of their own on the 6990, they did it with the 6970's, not sure if they do it with the 6990's, maybe someone has some expierence with xfx 6990's here that can confirm if a block fits your card. or use Coolingconifigurator.


----------



## phichong

I think my block will fit. It's the Epsilon from Swiftech. Instead of using those rads and the 800D, would a 240 (2x120mm). 120 (1x120mm), and another 120(1x120mm) be enough to cool the card and cpu? (Level 10 GT case). It'll all be EX series from XSPC still, same fans, or I might change them out to the Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM ones. For the bottom 120 I will be doing a push pull config on the fans too.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> The cards use +12v. If the +5v has problem will effect the whole PSU, not the +12v alone.
> 
> Cold bug will normally below minus C under extreme cooling.
> 
> You can use the 700w with a single 6990 at stock BIOS 830/1250 MHz 1.12v. The 980x must run at stock 3.33 and disable turbo. Should be safe with a 700w PSU for temporary.
> 
> If you prefer a single PSU get the Enermax Max Revo 1500w. Will last you longer than the 1250w with everything overclocked.


I just finished sending in my Enermax for an RMA. The turnaround time is going to take around 2 weeks with Thanksgiving causing the delay.

After dusting off my Toughpower 700w, I noticed there is not enough 8-pin PCI cables. The most I can use is 8-pin + 6-pin. Will I have enough power for just one 6990? I am aware that I wil be running everything bone stock with this PSU.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished sending in my Enermax for an RMA. The turnaround time is going to take around 2 weeks with Thanksgiving causing the delay.
> 
> After dusting off my Toughpower 700w, I noticed there is not enough 8-pin PCI cables. The most I can use is 8-pin + 6-pin. Will I have enough power for just one 6990? I am aware that I wil be running everything bone stock with this PSU.
Click to expand...

Turn HT off too.

6990 requires 2 x 8-pin PCIe. You could use 6-pin tp 8-pin adapter. I am not sure if it came with 6990s but should be easy to get one.





Something doesn't feel right. Could you check again how you share/distribute the load to 6990s. You should use the dedicated +12v3 & +12v5 to 6990s. Must not take it from other rails because they are shared. I could almost remember this top off my head because I have the same unit.


----------



## Nexus6

I did use the 12v3 that was hardwired to the psu and a modular 12v5 for my second 6990. I ran it this way since I got my 2x6990 on launch day and it has ran perfect until the last few weeks when it started blacking out.


----------



## Nexus6

Computer is up. Crippled, slow, handi-capped, but its running. Disable 4 of my GT AP-15s, running a single 6990, disabled 4 of my hard drives, running everything stock (CPU @ 3.33ghz at 1.26v, GPU @ 830/1250 at 1.0v). Everything seems to be working stable. Let me do some long session gaming to see if my black outs return.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> Computer is up. Crippled, slow, handi-capped, but its running. Disable 4 of my GT AP-15s, running a single 6990, disabled 4 of my hard drives, running everything stock (CPU @ 3.33ghz at 1.26v, GPU @ 830/1250 at 1.0v). Everything seems to be working stable. Let me do some long session gaming to see if my black outs return.


Should pull one 6990 out too as it draws approx 40w even without the PCIe connected.


----------



## Nexus6

I have my loop still connected to both of my 6990s. Can't I just disable the pci lane through my motherboard.


----------



## Ken1649

You can try that but not sure it will stop the power consumption. You don't have to break the loop if you could just pull the second 6990 from the PCIe slot.


----------



## Nexus6

Woohoo!! No black outs after playing Skyrim for over an hour.
+5v has maintained avg of 4.85v and the lowest it got was 4.82v
The Enermax was avg 4.50v and it even dropped as low as 4.15v.
Don't notice any significant difference in gaming with my crippled setup. As long as its up and I can play my games without any annoying black outs.


----------



## Ken1649

LOL don't push it with Furmark.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> LOL don't push it with Furmark.


Not in this crippled state. I'm enjoying this no black out condition.


----------



## dcdave78

PLEASE HELP!, I have a Sapphire 6990 with the Koolance waterblock. I have tried several times to get this card to overclock with no success. I have tried moving the switch to the overclock Bios and crashes soon after. My temps are quite low as well, 38 C idle and 53 C full load on water. I have the latest version of afterburner (also tried TRIXX no luck ) and latest display drivers.

Thinking I may have gone over my wattage for my PSU I upgraded to a Corsair AX1200 power supply still same issues. From what I have read on the forums I am sure I disabled the ULPS feature right, ( maybe I didn't do it right ) so I am at a loss here. Help can you make sure I have covered the bases for overclocking this great card?

Here are my system specs

i7 920 overclocked to 4.2 GHZ ( Water cooled Rasa 750 triple Rad )
2 90 gb OCZ vertex 2's in Raid 0 ( 1.35 firmware BOOT DRIVE )
1 Tb Samsung 32MB 7,200 RPM
300 GB Raptor
Asus P6T Deluxe V2 ( 1103 bios )
12 Gb of Corsair Dominator ram DDR3 ( 9-9-9-24 )
Sapphire 6990 ( Koolance Water Block )
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro
Corsair AX1200 Power Supply
DVD Burner ( Some sort of LG brand )
BLU-Ray burner ( don't remember brand at the moment )
Windows Ultimate 7 X64


----------



## Ken1649

1. Reset all your CPU and RAM OC. Go into BIOS to load Optimized Defaults.

2. Make up your mind if you want to use Afterburner or Trixx. Remove that you don't need, it will create more confusion to you.

3. Select "Restore to Factory Defaults" in CCC upper right corner drop down menu then restart PC.

4. This is the right way to disable ULPS:

- Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
- In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
- For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".
- Reboot PC.

5. Do not improvise and just do as above and try to OC your card now.

Note:

You can overclock the 6990 either in AUSUM or normal BIOS.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcdave78*
> 
> PLEASE HELP!, I have a Sapphire 6990 with the Koolance waterblock. I have tried several times to get this card to overclock with no success. I have tried moving the switch to the overclock Bios and crashes soon after. My temps are quite low as well, 38 C idle and 53 C full load on water. I have the latest version of afterburner (also tried TRIXX no luck ) and latest display drivers.
> Thinking I may have gone over my wattage for my PSU I upgraded to a Corsair AX1200 power supply still same issues. From what I have read on the forums I am sure I disabled the ULPS feature right, ( maybe I didn't do it right ) so I am at a loss here. Help can you make sure I have covered the bases for overclocking this great card?
> Here are my system specs
> i7 920 overclocked to 4.2 GHZ ( Water cooled Rasa 750 triple Rad )
> 2 90 gb OCZ vertex 2's in Raid 0 ( 1.35 firmware BOOT DRIVE )
> 1 Tb Samsung 32MB 7,200 RPM
> 300 GB Raptor
> Asus P6T Deluxe V2 ( 1103 bios )
> 12 Gb of Corsair Dominator ram DDR3 ( 9-9-9-24 )
> Sapphire 6990 ( Koolance Water Block )
> Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro
> Corsair AX1200 Power Supply
> DVD Burner ( Some sort of LG brand )
> BLU-Ray burner ( don't remember brand at the moment )
> Windows Ultimate 7 X64


What OC settings are you using and what voltage?


----------



## kaaoslove

Guys I just got my MSI radeon 6990 I have a stupid question as to I have NEVER owned a dual GPU AMD / ATI card before, I have owned dual nvidia cards and there always seems to be an option to enable SLI to use the dual GPU's, on the Nvidia cards but on the 6990 I cant even seem to find the crossfire tab to enable my 2nd gpu

Also the catalyst control center 11.11 windows 7 64 bit software is giving me the Installer Integrity Check Failed bull**** excuse any help on this problem would be appreciated so I can update my drivers

Thanks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> Guys I just got my MSI radeon 6990 I have a stupid question as to I have NEVER owned a dual GPU AMD / ATI card before, I have owned dual nvidia cards and there always seems to be an option to enable SLI to use the dual GPU's, on the Nvidia cards but on the 6990 I cant even seem to find the crossfire tab to enable my 2nd gpu
> 
> Also the catalyst control center 11.11 windows 7 64 bit software is giving me the Installer Integrity Check Failed bull**** excuse any help on this problem would be appreciated so I can update my drivers
> 
> Thanks


There's no option to disable or enable crossfire for a 6990. Both GPUs in 6990 are linked to PEX Chip bridge and thru this chip linked to host system motherboard PCIe slot.

Download and install this latest WHQL Catalyst 11.11 + CAP2.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> Guys I just got my MSI radeon 6990 I have a stupid question as to I have NEVER owned a dual GPU AMD / ATI card before, I have owned dual nvidia cards and there always seems to be an option to enable SLI to use the dual GPU's, on the Nvidia cards but on the 6990 I cant even seem to find the crossfire tab to enable my 2nd gpu
> Also the catalyst control center 11.11 windows 7 64 bit software is giving me the Installer Integrity Check Failed bull**** excuse any help on this problem would be appreciated so I can update my drivers
> Thanks


Only thing you can do to stop crossfire is to run in window mode. That will stop crossfire


----------



## dcdave78

I think I now have my card stable at 900 core and 1375 on the memory. I have been playing BF3 for about 4 hours now and no crash. The voltage is 1.20 on water. Think I should inch up the clock on the GPU?


----------



## phichong

Does anyone know if the epsilon 6990 block is good..?
I've been on back order with performance pc for 2 weeks and 2 days now. I'm getting sort of impatient. Peformance pc gave me an ETA of 11/21/11. Their shipment arrived from Swiftech, but there were no epsilon blocks..
Can someone recommend me a good full VGA block? Just a consideration. I have one week till I get my money to purchase a rad, so if it's not in stock by then, I'll get a different block.


----------



## kaaoslove

Is it normal that I just had a BSOD code 116 while playing AION online? I mean I didnt overclock or anything at all just turned my fan speeds 100% and my load temps were 47 C and 34 C?

I'm using catalyst 11.11 drivers but when I installed my screen went black and I waited a few minutes then restarted my PC I guess the installation was good because everything updated.

Dunno if this is a problem with the card if I should RMA it I just got it yesterday too


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> Is it normal that I just had a BSOD code 116 while playing AION online? I mean I didnt overclock or anything at all just turned my fan speeds 100% and my load temps were 47 C and 34 C?
> I'm using catalyst 11.11 drivers but when I installed my screen went black and I waited a few minutes then restarted my PC I guess the installation was good because everything updated.
> Dunno if this is a problem with the card if I should RMA it I just got it yesterday too


I've had the screen go black when uninstalling the drivers, But I found that making sure afterburner was off and I was only using 1 screen helped stop that. I would uninstall the drivers and reinstall them it sounds like they just didn't get completely installed. Im having good luck with the new 11.11a drivers with 11.11 cap2, But 11.11 was fine for me too


----------



## Tangoseal

Hey I have a 6990 also.... how do I join the club?


----------



## Septim666

Heya yall, im new to these forums, and wouldent mind joining this club









I have been searching a long time for an answere to the following questions and to my surprise never found it/them. So if i dont find the help i need here im giving up because then no one can, here go's.

My OC arrent on its best so bear with me here.

So basicly my question(s) is/are about the amd 6990 video card.

I have 2 of them from XFX in my setup, they are being powerd by the silverstone strider 1500 watt silver cert PSU.

However, when i turned of my pc last night, and for the first time switched the 2 OC switches to the ''second stage'' to go from both video cards 830mhz to 880 i think it is.

And then turn my pc back on, everything is fine i dont get no errors, bluescreens or whatever, HOWEVER, when i open up MSi after burner OR catalyst center, the stats are still on stock settings. Now i know for a fact that this is al you need to do, no flashing, driver updates or annything whatsoever is needed to be done, just switch the switch









So could annyone tell me what the problem could be that the oc switches arrent ''working''?


----------



## Ken1649

Download and instal latest MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 9 then do the following then you will be fine.

- Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
- In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
- *For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".*
- Reboot PC.

Edit:

You also have to reset Afterburber and CCC everytime you flip the BIOS switch to reset the registry and profile for the BIOS change to take effect.


----------



## Septim666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Download and instal latest MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 9 then do the following then you will be fine.
> 
> - Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
> 
> - In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
> 
> - *For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".*
> 
> - Reboot PC.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> You also have to reset Afterburber and CCC everytime you flip the BIOS switch to reset the registry and profile for the BIOS change to take effect.


EDIT: FAIL FROM MY SIDE.... i was doing it on my laptop wich is using nvidia card... man i failed hard on this one, as soon as im home amme do that and let you know


----------



## Ken1649

OK.

Normal BIOS: 830/1250 MHz @1.120v

AUSUM BIOS: 880/1250 MHz @1.175v

After you flip the BIOS switch from backup to AUSUM BIOS you need to reset the registry and profile to read the new BIOS values. Otherwise it will be downclocked to 830/1250 MHz and 1.120v.

To reset, from CCC upperright corner drop down menu select "restore factory defaults" and you have to reset Afterburner too by click the "reset" button.

Restart PC and you will see the BIOS value 880/1250 and 1.175v will show everywhere in CCC, Afterburner and in GPU-Z.

Edit:

HUH







Remote access?


----------



## Septim666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> OK.
> 
> Normal BIOS: 830/1250 MHz @1.120v
> AUSUM BIOS: 880/1250 MHz @1.175v
> 
> After you flip the BIOS switch from backup to AUSUM BIOS you need to reset the registry and profile to read the new BIOS values. Otherwise it will be downclocked to 830/1250 MHz and 1.120v.
> 
> To reset, from CCC upperright corner drop down menu select "restore factory defaults" and you have to reset Afterburner too by click the "reset" button.
> 
> Restart PC and you will see the BIOS value 880/1250 and 1.175v will show everywhere in CCC, Afterburner and in GPU-Z.


Ok one final summary from me just to make sure









1. PC = off.

2. Switch the 2 OC switches on, aka to AUSUM BIOS.

3. switch PC ON.

4. download latest MSI afterburner

5. Go to regedit, the ctrl+f and search for enableulps or ulps, and then for everything there you change value from 1 to 0.

6. restart pc.

7. done! i Should see the changes everywhere now ?

8. And if i want to go back to stock settings aka fact defaults i go to ccc then upper right corner and sellect "restore factory defaults". and also reset afterburner to by clicking reset.

Please tell me i understood this al correct or else you lost me :'(


----------



## Ken1649

Correct, correct and correct









The ULPS registry has nothing to do with the BIOS readings. You need to disable it to avoid throttling from using MSI Afterburner "low level hardware access".

Hope not giving too much informations to confuse you.


----------



## Septim666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Correct, correct and correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ULPS registry has nothing to do with the BIOS readings. You need to disable it to avoid throttling from using MSI Afterburner "low level hardware access".
> 
> Hope not giving too much informations to confuse you.


Its still doable, so by changing every vallue from 1 to 0 you make sure that it disables it to avoid throttling from using MSI Afterburner?

Also, im not saaying i dont trust you or something, but i wish someone could confirm this is safe, i know oc'ing always has risks but changing settings in regedit always brings more risks with it.


----------



## Ken1649

OK lol


----------



## Septim666

So, i did al of this, but diddent work :-o


----------



## kaaoslove

2nd 6990 coming december 15th in 3 weeks quad crossfire powaaa! boo yaa


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Hay all.

Can I join?



Getting my HD 6970 through the post tomorrow for Trifire set-up.

Can I also ask, what sort of overclocks are attainable for the HD 6990 on the stock cooler and how do I go about doing this is a proper manner? As in should I use CCC? How do I stress test? Etc.

Only just started watercooling and have cooled my 2600k. Going to water cool my graphics cards next.

On a final note (purely in a hypothetical sense), would there be any benefit to using an Nvidia card as a PhysX card with a trifire set-up? It could only be a single slot card due to spacing and I was curious as to if this was a silly idea?

Many thanks all!

Edit: The card is made by ScanFX as found here: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-scanfx-hd-6990-pci-e-21-%28x16%29-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-830mhz-3072-cores-dl-dvi-i-4x-mini-dp


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*
> 
> Getting my HD 6970 through the post tomorrow for Trifire set-up.
> 
> Can I also ask, what sort of overclocks are attainable for the HD 6990 on the stock cooler and how do I go about doing this is a proper manner? As in should I use CCC? How do I stress test? Etc.
> 
> Only just started watercooling and have cooled my 2600k. Going to water cool my graphics cards next.
> 
> *On a final note (purely in a hypothetical sense), would there be any benefit to using an Nvidia card as a PhysX card with a trifire set-up? It could only be a single slot card due to spacing and I was curious as to if this was a silly idea?*
> 
> Many thanks all!
> 
> Edit: The card is made by ScanFX as found here: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-scanfx-hd-6990-pci-e-21-%28x16%29-5000mhz-gddr5-gpu-830mhz-3072-cores-dl-dvi-i-4x-mini-dp


That's pretty easy to setup. Check my sig rig. As to benefit or not it's entirely up to you to decide.


----------



## thrgk

i think im going to buy a second 6990, anyone know a place that has one with a waterblock? dont want to pay $800 for one w/ block


----------



## FcZenitFan

Just got myself Diamond 6990 and MSI Lightning 6970 a week ago. Runs quite fast







)

There is one issue I'm having though. I overclocked it slightly 870/1310 from 830/1250 and one thing I notice when I overclock memory even a tiny bit (by like 20 Mhz) is that whenever I play any flash videos (youtube/megavideo/etc) my screens blink once when the page when the video starts playing and then blinks again when I close the page. Anyone have any ideas why this happens? It's not a big deal but kind of annoying. OCing the core clocks seems to not cause this, just memory.

When I say blink I mean there is a sort of a line appear and disappear close to the bottom of the screen .


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FcZenitFan*
> 
> Just got myself Diamond 6990 and MSI Lightning 6970 a week ago. Runs quite fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> There is one issue I'm having though. I overclocked it slightly 870/1310 from 830/1250 and one thing I notice when I overclock memory even a tiny bit (by like 20 Mhz) is that whenever I play any flash videos (youtube/megavideo/etc) my screens blink once when the page when the video starts playing and then blinks again when I close the page. Anyone have any ideas why this happens? It's not a big deal but kind of annoying. OCing the core clocks seems to not cause this, just memory.
> 
> When I say blink I mean there is a sort of a line appear and disappear close to the bottom of the screen .


Go to Flash Player/Youtube/Chrome/Firefox etc or globally disable "hardware acceleration". You should be fine now.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FcZenitFan*
> 
> Just got myself Diamond 6990 and MSI Lightning 6970 a week ago. Runs quite fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> There is one issue I'm having though. I overclocked it slightly 870/1310 from 830/1250 and one thing I notice when I overclock memory even a tiny bit (by like 20 Mhz) is that whenever I play any flash videos (youtube/megavideo/etc) my screens blink once when the page when the video starts playing and then blinks again when I close the page. Anyone have any ideas why this happens? It's not a big deal but kind of annoying. OCing the core clocks seems to not cause this, just memory.
> When I say blink I mean there is a sort of a line appear and disappear close to the bottom of the screen .


If you haven't flipped the switch on the 6990 so it's running at 880/1250 at 1.175v go do that before overclocking it


----------



## FcZenitFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Go to Flash Player/Youtube/Chrome/Firefox etc or globally disable "hardware acceleration". You should be fine now.


Yep, looks like it's fixed. Thanks!

Btw, unrelated question. I see you were posting something about MSI Afterburner low level access interfering with the performance of the card with the OC BIOS and having to disable the ULPS, does it affect the non OC BIOS setting as well? I had to uninstall Afterburner because my games seemed to run slower with it running for some reason, so now I'm thinking it has to do with this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> If you haven't flipped the switch on the 6990 so it's running at 880/1250 at 1.175v go do that before overclocking it


Hm...We'll see, I'll see how far it goes at stock V first. I know you can flip that switch without voiding warranty but I'm just worried they'll know somehow lol


----------



## fshizl

alright well everything has been running good until today. I started the computer and went to play some TF2...

I have multicore enabled. and yet afterburner only shows one gpu core to be used... is this just tf2...

also when i use kumbostor its not a smooth movement. It looks like its skipping consistantly... It wasnt doing it before. It seems that 11.11 has slowed my system down.

what driver do you guys recommend?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FcZenitFan*
> 
> Hm...We'll see, I'll see how far it goes at stock V first. I know you can flip that switch without voiding warranty but I'm just worried they'll know somehow lol


Overclocking in the 830/1250 switch won't get you much. It can throttle the card when it starts to pull more power then the stock 830. The 880/1250 lets you overclock without the chance of being throttled. Just a heads up


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> alright well everything has been running good until today. I started the computer and went to play some TF2...
> 
> I have multicore enabled. and yet afterburner only shows one gpu core to be used... is this just tf2...
> 
> also when i use kumbostor its not a smooth movement. It looks like its skipping consistantly... It wasnt doing it before. It seems that 11.11 has slowed my system down.
> 
> what driver do you guys recommend?


Try this if it fixes it;

1. Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
2. In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
3. For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0".
4. Reboot PC.

Exit CCC and Afterburner prior to editing.


----------



## fshizl

thanks ken, will try it when i get home. I am guessing this is what sets the clocks to 3d clocks all the time? I noticed that this is the reason why ive been having the stuttering while watching VLC media player...


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> thanks ken, will try it when i get home. I am guessing this is what sets the clocks to 3d clocks all the time? I noticed that this is the reason why ive been having the stuttering while watching VLC media player...


For that you have to go to Youtube/Flashplayer/Chrome/Firefox etc or globally to disable "hardawe acceleration".


----------



## Tangoseal

I am running my 6990's at 960/1310 on stock voltage but I am watercooled. It really made no difference to overclock these cards in all honesty.

For earlier posters I would say that you most certainly need to use that bios switch to the overclock position or your clocks might not be stable at that lower voltage.


----------



## thrgk

guys, should all 6990s be able to hit 1ghz core on water? my sapphire cant, and idk if its something i need to change to do it. tried 1.21v


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> guys, should all 6990s be able to hit 1ghz core on water? my sapphire cant, and idk if its something i need to change to do it. tried 1.21v


A lot can hit 1000 on the core, but not run there reliably 100%. Running at 950-960 is more likely IMO.


----------



## thrgk

when i oc my 6990, should i put +20 in ccc, or could that make it unstable?


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys. Look at that.









Just plugged everything in. Everything at stock.

Levesque - 3930k only at @ 4.2 - 4X 6970 Lightning stock at 940/1375 - 19172









Imagine with the 3930k at 5.1, and the 4 Lightnings at 1050/1475.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> when i oc my 6990, should i put +20 in ccc, or could that make it unstable?


Yes, +20 in CCC for all cores


----------



## Ken1649

3960x + 7990 OR 3980x + 7990









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Hey guys. Look at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just plugged everything in. Everything at stock.
> 
> Levesque - 3930k only at @ 4.2 - 4X 6970 Lightning stock at 940/1375 - 19172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine with the 3930k at 5.1, and the 4 Lightnings at 1050/1475.


----------



## KidKB

Just bought another MSI 6990 to run quadfire with the 3960x, GPU block should be here on Monday.


----------



## dcdave78

Guys i need some help bad and I am currently sweating bullets.









I have a sapphire 6990 which I have installed a koolance waterblock on. The card worked fine on stock speeds for a long time and I decided to wade in on overclocking since I had a waterblock. I pushed the card to 1000 on core on 1.24 mv and 1375 on memory. This was on Afterburner. The card blue screened and i got a 116 blue screen code. I reset everything ( all overclocks stock ) reset CCC factory defaults. When loading games I would get the same blue screen. So panicing I reformatted Windows thinking I may have screwed up the driver, I reinstalled all the newest driver 11.11 went to play BF3 same crash at stocks speeds, Blackk ops same thing!!! Now I am scared. Did I mess up the BIOS on the card? Should I attempt a flash? RMA? I really hope I didnt mess up this card. I was even thinking of getting a 6970 to test to make sure it is my card messing things up. I am sure it is my card though.

My card cashed on Futuremark 11
Black, ops, Bf3

HELP PLEASE!


----------



## dcdave78

If I took the waterblock off and reinstalled my orginal cooler and tried to RMA would they know or even check for that matter what is my next move here?


----------



## Ken1649

Nothing is wrong, just a bad OC. Never saw you post back after asking question guess everything was fine.


----------



## dcdave78

Bad overclock but i reformatted I dont get it...... It crashes on every 3D application..... I really hope I didnt cook a 800.00 dollar card hard to believe i could under water at 1.24


----------



## Qu1ckset

You can add me to the list


----------



## Duffbeer84

Greetings,

Just got my new Rig featuring 2 Sapphire 6990 and had a couple of Questions.









Components:

2600k @ 4.7~
6990 Quadfire
16 GB Hyper X 1600
Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z
Enermax Revolutions 1250 PSU
CPU Radiator 280
GPU Radiators 2* Phobya 420 Changer

Iam very happy with the Temps on this Setup . Idle with Gpus in the early 30's. Measured 45~ degrees on the GPUS after 1 hour Battlefield3.

1) As you can see, I watercooled my Cards. Went with the Aquagratix Waterblocks from Aquacomputer. I want to bring my 6990's to at least 950 Coreclock. Means, i need some epic Toolz to flash my Cards.







What would you recommend?

2) How should the Profile look like in the end? Iam not sure about the Vcore-Voltage at this Point of Overclocking. Running on 900/1.175 now. Solid stable.
What would you recommend for 950? Something like 1.200?

3) Is a 1250 PSU enough to handle the Output from this Rig with Cards set to 950?



And please add me to the List of Ownage.


----------



## Nexus6

Download MSI Afterburner for overclocking GPUs.
Make sure your AUSUM BIOS switch is on Position 1 before overclocking.
My cards are capable of 1000/1400 at 1.175v


----------



## Duffbeer84

I would need a tool to bios-flash the Cards, cause the Afterburner wont let me set the core voltage manually. I can only set the Coreclock. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nexus6

Which version of Afterburner are you using?


----------



## Duffbeer84

Latest one i guess... I will figure that one out in the evening and tell you. Last time i tried i came to the conclusion that my cards would have some sort of bios limit set to them. Every Change (over 900) i made with Afterburner, completely resetet after 2 Minutes usage and bsoded sometimes. That is what i can remember.


----------



## Nexus6

Have you tried OCing through CCC and increase your Power Control Settings to 20%.


----------



## Duffbeer84

Yes, I also tried via CCC. 900 + 20% is almost stable. Powerconsumption set to +20% and Overclock above 920~ would randomly reset to 880/0. I really dont know why. Couldn't figure it out. But via CCC I cant set the Vcore-Voltage. That would be the next Problem.


----------



## Nexus6

Try uninstalling and installing AB. I too sometimes get the no voltage controller on AB. Reinstalling it gets my voltage sliders back.


----------



## Duffbeer84

Thx, I'l try it.

Btw, what is the max -safe Vcore voltage for these Cards? I heard about People running their cards on 1.3xx , I personally would'nt set this







, just interested.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

why not just flip the switch to 1.175v and enjoy the ~1000core instead of bothering with AB?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Most 6990 are not going to run 1000 core on 1.175v







My 6990 only does 960-965 core, And needs 1.205v for 1000 core. It's just like CPU's, It's luck to get a good overclocking card or CPU


----------



## ezveedub

Is it me or are more people purchasing 6990s now a days??


----------



## Qu1ckset

ok i just picked up my 6990(used) on Saturday and had no problems till last night i was browsing the internet and the screen went black and came back to normal, there where no message from ccc saying a driver crashed, and it literally just happened two seconds ago twice in a row.... whats going on, is this my monitor or the video card, it has only done it while browsing the web happened three times so far, ive been gaming alot lately bf3,skyrim, sc2 and its never done it in game? nothing to worry about or?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ok i just picked up my 6990(used) on Saturday and had no problems till last night i was browsing the internet and the screen went black and came back to normal, there where no message from ccc saying a driver crashed, and it literally just happened two seconds ago twice in a row.... whats going on, is this my monitor or the video card, it has only done it while browsing the web happened three times so far, ive been gaming alot lately bf3,skyrim, sc2 and its never done it in game? nothing to worry about or?


If there's flash videos on the web sites try turning off hardware acceleration. That might be your problem


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Most 6990 are not going to run 1000 core on 1.175v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 6990 only does 960-965 core, And needs 1.205v for 1000 core. It's just like CPU's, It's luck to get a good overclocking card or CPU


yea unfortunately thats true. my first OC was 960 n it worked, so i just settled lol. maybe i should see if i can go any higher


----------



## Tangoseal

Well later today I am officially returning my second 6990 I recently purchased.

It seems that it is DEFINITELY worth the wait for the 7990 with 6G Ram and way faster and cooler cores.

Now what the heck do I do with my Powercolor AX 6990 LCS (Special water cooled) edition? My main card sigh .... guess I can keep it for my backup rig or sell it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Will it void my xfx 6990 warrenty if I put the artic twin turbo cooler on my card?


----------



## UpgradeSolution

I am debating getting the 6990, should I wait for the 7990 in march for the same price or pull the trigger now? I have 3 monitors and run eyefinity @ 5xxx by 1080 can't remember exact resolution and posting from phone lol


----------



## Tangoseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> I am debating getting the 6990, should I wait for the 7990 in march for the same price or pull the trigger now? I have 3 monitors and run eyefinity @ 5xxx by 1080 can't remember exact resolution and posting from phone lol


I dont know but if what has been leaked from AMD so far, and unlike their CPU dept. the GPU dept is awesome in the performance arena, it looks like it might be worth the wait. Being that March is only 3.5 months away it might be worth it. I still bet even then you can get a significant amount for a used 6990 due to their flagship status and performance.


----------



## JMCB

When I had a 5760 x 1080 setup, a single 6990 couldn't run Ultra settings with decent AA for a lot of games (at the time BF3 alpha ran poorly - but this is probably not true anymore). If you want to maximize your image quality, get a 7990 (or 7970 crossfire).

Speaking of 6990s and BF3, anyone with trifire getting crashes after a bit gaming with all settings maxed on multiplayer/co-op? I always seem to get a rolling black screen at random times and then a whole computer reboot occasionally when a server is switching maps.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> I am debating getting the 6990, should I wait for the 7990 in march for the same price or pull the trigger now? I have 3 monitors and run eyefinity @ 5xxx by 1080 can't remember exact resolution and posting from phone lol


Your CPU needs a upgrade first. Get a used HD 6990. If you cant then do go off buying it for $700 now because it not worth it at this point.


----------



## Tangoseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> When I had a 5760 x 1080 setup, a single 6990 couldn't run Ultra settings with decent AA for a lot of games (at the time BF3 alpha ran poorly - but this is probably not true anymore). If you want to maximize your image quality, get a 7990 (or 7970 crossfire).
> Speaking of 6990s and BF3, anyone with trifire getting crashes after a bit gaming with all settings maxed on multiplayer/co-op? I always seem to get a rolling black screen at random times and then a whole computer reboot occasionally when a server is switching maps.


You still cant. Ultra in BF3 in Eyefinity requires atleast 3 GPU's. 4 GPU's apparently scale like crap in BF3 as you can tell from other threads. I have a feeling that you will see future drivers and CAPs highly improve tri and quad scaling. Dual GPU scaling is great and rock solid for me. 4 GPU is crash to desktop randomly right when im in a darn killing spree and top of the server or working my way up sigh...


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Should mention intel i5 2500k is in the mail as well


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey i just noticed my gpu usage in bf3 isnt 99% it ranges from 47ish some times peaking at 90% and back down to 47ish, gpu's are about the same is this normal?


----------



## Qu1ckset

AMD Radeon 6990 Club Manufacture tally's as of 100 members

Sapphire = 24
XFX = 22
Powercolor = 20
AMD = 19
MSI = 9
HIS = 8
Asus = 6
Club3d = 3
Visiontek = 2
Gigabyte = 1
DiAMOND = 1


----------



## Tangoseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> AMD Radeon 6990 Club Manufacture tally's as of 100 members
> Sapphire = 24
> XFX = 22
> Powercolor = 20
> MSI = 9
> AMD = 19
> HIS = 8
> Asus = 6
> Club3d = 3
> Visiontek = 2
> Gigabyte = 1
> DiAMOND = 1


Thats all good by why is my name not on the list? I have Powercolor LCS AX6990.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangoseal*
> 
> Thats all good by why is my name not on the list? I have Powercolor LCS AX6990.


im not the op


----------



## Tangoseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> im not the op


Oh I wasnt quoting you for that reason. Sorry hah


----------



## JMCB

VisonTek represent!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got a Sapphire HD 6990 Today. Liking the card a lot. Do you guys recommend to use the OC Bios? I also ordered XSPC Raroz HD 6990 Water Block.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Got a Sapphire HD 6990 Today. Liking the card a lot. Do you guys recommend to use the OC Bios? I also ordered XSPC Raroz HD 6990 Water Block.


If you feel like or need OC BIOS voltage 1.175v, go ahead or just wait for the waterblock.

The stock BIOS voltage is 1.12v 830/1250 MHz

AUSUM BIOS voltage is 1.175v 880/1250 MHz.


----------



## kaaoslove

I'm getting a 2nd 6990 on thursday but does it matter which brand I pick? I have an MSI one and there is no more MSI on newegg I was wondering if the bundled brand software will cause me any problems when I install them?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> I'm getting a 2nd 6990 on thursday but does it matter which brand I pick? I have an MSI one and there is no more MSI on newegg I was wondering if the bundled brand software will cause me any problems when I install them?


It shouldn't matter. Im running a XFX 6990 with a MSI 6970 just fine


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaaoslove*
> 
> I'm getting a 2nd 6990 on thursday but does it matter which brand I pick? I have an MSI one and there is no more MSI on newegg I was wondering if the bundled brand software will cause me any problems when I install them?


Check my sig rig. I run a Sapphire and a Powercolor. I have no problems running two different brands. They are all reference cards, so only the skin looks different.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> If you feel like or need OC BIOS voltage 1.175v, go ahead or just wait for the waterblock.
> 
> The stock BIOS voltage is 1.12v 830/1250 MHz
> 
> AUSUM BIOS voltage is 1.175v 880/1250 MHz.


In MSI AB i can still increase voltage to 1.25v. What does the OC Bios do just increase the Voltage for you? Also with stock 1.12v how far could i push it? Getting ~ 68-70C load with fan @ 50% playing BF3.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> In MSI AB i can still increase voltage to 1.25v. What does the OC Bios do just increase the Voltage for you? Also with stock 1.12v how far could i push it? Getting ~ 68-70C load with fan @ 50% playing BF3.


If your going to overclock flip the switch. Overclocking in the 1.12v bios won't get you anywhere, Because it's set to run at a certain wattage and it will throttle the card if it goes over that, Like if you overclock







The 1.175v bios will let you go as far as you want


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> If your going to overclock flip the switch. Overclocking in the 1.12v bios won't get you anywhere, Because it's set to run at a certain wattage and it will throttle the card if it goes over that, Like if you overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.175v bios will let you go as far as you want


Oh i remember now. First Bios is 375W and second is 450W Power Draw. Thanks +rep. I will OC once i get my water block. No point for high fan speed now.


----------



## Kosai

Aye, you can add me.




























I just got this the other day, the first thing I did was switch the AUSUM switch to Numero Uno. Right now I'm too tired, and to overworked from my job to try any overclocking for now....

Now I'm off to bed.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> If you feel like or need OC BIOS voltage 1.175v, go ahead or just wait for the waterblock.
> 
> The stock BIOS voltage is 1.12v 830/1250 MHz
> 
> AUSUM BIOS voltage is 1.175v 880/1250 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> In MSI AB i can still increase voltage to 1.25v. What does the OC Bios do just increase the Voltage for you? Also with stock 1.12v how far could i push it? Getting ~ 68-70C load with fan @ 50% playing BF3.
Click to expand...

Yes, you can but need to raise Power Control Settings +~20%. Using Afterburner will reset it to default 0%. There's no way around this. If you really want to go that high under watercooling, the only way is to edit and re-flash the AUSUM BIOS voltage to 1.25v or whatever you need for the OC settings. 1.25v is safe.

Overclocking 6990 is no different from 6970, you still need to change the set Power draw limit.

From stock to AUSUM BIOS simply changes the stock voltage from 1.12v to 1.175v and core/memory 830/1250 MHz to 880/1250 Mhz. TDP from 375w to 450w. Nothing else.

@Kosai,

You need a bigger screen for the card to breath.


----------



## Raidenz

I'm in 2 Sapphire 6990s

and yes that bottem fan is dead lol.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Sick setup, good hardware, but dam son that is the most horrible cable management I've seen in awhile, that bottom card problaby gets crappy air flow from all the wires blocking it, and it looks dusty as hell in there lol


----------



## Kosai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidenz*
> 
> Dust Galore


Holy Hell man, screw the compressed air can your going to need a leaf blower.

Or one of these.


----------



## Qu1ckset

when i bought my hd6990 i noticed two tabs on my 6990 and thought the previous owner but them on so i ripped them off, after watching a video on youtube i found out it was supposed to be there to help a second card to breath in crossfire LOL


----------



## kaaoslove

Just fired the buy button this morning 6 a.m. on NCIX on an XFX Radeon HD 6990 to pair with my MSI Radeon HD 6990 damn NCIX sucks in processing orders compared to Newegg, when I ordered from newegg usually at 6 a.m. by 9 a.m. same day my order is shipped NCIX just processed my order and havent shipped it yet!

Needless to say I cant wait for my 2nd 6990 for xfire if 3 or 4 6990 worked I'd buy OCTA FIRE

BOO YAA

P.S. NCIX sucks no more buying from them


----------



## Kosai

More like OCTA Waste....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsWY46iAT1s&feature=channel_video_title

And that's only QuadWaste.


----------



## kaaoslove

How do I install the driver upgrade on the 2nd 6990?


----------



## Kosai

Drivers you install are for all cards running on your system.









Just make sure you have CrossFireX enabled in Catalyst.

But a fair warning, its a lost cause you ought too look at your GPU usage while gaming.


----------



## kaaoslove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> Drivers you install are for all cards running on your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you have CrossFireX enabled in Catalyst.
> But a fair warning, its a lost cause you ought too look at your GPU usage while gaming.


I have the 11.11 drivers already so that means I just plug in the card right?

I dont have the card yet just want to be ready when it arrives freakin NCIX is unbelievably slow processing orders compared to Newegg if they dont ship on monday I will just cancel the order even if I have to pay a 15% restocking fee I dont care about a few hundred dollars loss for their slow processing


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosai*
> 
> But a fair warning, its a lost cause you ought too look at your GPU usage while gaming.


Im alittle lost why you think that 2 6990 is not good idea. Sure some games won't use 100% of all 4 cores, But even if it's not you still get a boost. At 1080p these not really a reason to have 2 6990's but if there going to Eyefinity or 1 big rez screen it would be great


----------



## kfxsti

WOOT !! i got a awesome deal on a 6990 and will be here monday. So i get to join the club







and give my wife my 6970







. Anything i need to know about this beast before it arrives? sorry for such a random post, but i am freaking pumped .


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> WOOT !! i got a awesome deal on a 6990 and will be here monday. So i get to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and give my wife my 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anything i need to know about this beast before it arrives? sorry for such a random post, but i am freaking pumped .


Not really you might have to reinstall your drivers, But thats it


----------



## kfxsti

coolness. i guess instead of messing with drivers this go around, its time for a fresh install of the ol windows any way lol.


----------



## Kosai

You guys have no idea....

Notice the HORRENDOUS GPU utilization: (GPUS's should be pegging 99% at all times for there to be NO bottleneck, otherwise its a waste)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsWY46iAT1s&feature=channel_video_title
(Notice how the guy keeps aiming at walls trying to get his FPS up, when it doesn't make a damn difference.)

Also there's multiple threads of users on here complaining about Quadfire just like what the OP is about to do. And have ended up returning/selling their second 6990:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1178358/bf3-and-6990

Please make sure you read that thread thoroughly, there's more threads like that but that's the latest I could find.

Also mind you I speak from personal experience, I once had 2x5970's and the utilization was HORRIBLE, sure in BENCHMARKS all four GPU's were utilized. But in every game CFX supported or not the utilization was split amongst all four GPU's giving me the same exact FPS that I would get with one single 5970......

But what do I know? I've only wasted a fortune of cash going through cards to learn my lesson, and man did I learn.... hard.

This is exactly why I preach and still to this day genuinely believe that anything more than 2 GPU's is a waste. I don't care what resolution you play at it doesn't matter. If the game or AMD drivers aren't OPTIMIZED for Quad GPU's It simply won't work in games and is not worth the money wasted. I mean seriously whats the point of spending an extra $500+ on a card that will give you NO to very little FPS increase in games?

Just in case you miss this reading that thread, He said it better than I could:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangoseal*
> 
> I think it is just scaling or drivers or scaling due to drivers. I think quadfire is such a rare niche for people that AMD isn't approaching the support it needs as it does for trifire and crossfire.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Has anyone gotten skyrim working on all 4 gpu's?


----------



## goldbranch

I'm pretty much leaning towards grabbing a 6990 to replace my 460s SLI right now. Does anyone have their 6990 pair with Accelero 6990? How do they perform? How much OC did you get out of them?
And about overclocking 6990, do we only have 3 levels of voltage (1.125v, 1.175v, 1.25v) to play with?


----------



## kaaoslove

My 2nd 6990 an XFX Radeon HD 6990 is installed and running

Quad Crossfire Goodness

Next upgrade SR 3 Mobo, plus the highest end SB Xeon CPU's


----------



## dezahp

Hey guys, I came up on a deal and waiting for my MSI 6990 to come in. First off is I want to know what are the recommended max load temps for this gpu? I'm not looking to go watercooling because watercooling is loads of money and I'm a college student so I was wondering hows the fan perform and how's the overclocking potential? Basically new to this card and even to the 6xxx series for that matter.


----------



## kaaoslove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Hey guys, I came up on a deal and waiting for my MSI 6990 to come in. First off is I want to know what is the recommended max load temps for this gpu? I'm not looking to go watercooling because watercooling is loads of money and I'm a college student so I was wondering hows the fan perform and how's the overclocking potential? Basically new to this card or even to the 6xxx series for that matter.


I always turn my fans 100% my load temps are around 55C - 61C, if you dont the temps get very high and very hot! one time my fan was on auto and did NOT ramp up my temps went at 103C while I played lasted a good 40 minutes before I noticed it and I ramped up the fans again to 100%


----------



## UpgradeSolution

I want a 6990 but two unlocked 6950's xfx so I get warranty from my friend for $500 seems like a better deal. :/


----------



## greg1184

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220920508682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Just got this, so I will be joining the club soon!


----------



## grifers

Hi!!.

I have problems to OC'ing my Powercolor 6990







. I switch BIOS 2 (Ausum bios), disable ULPS from windows registry, and etc...When I open the msi afterburner and apply the new voltage, then open Furmark (to check for stability), but not appears to me reflected the applied voltage, there is 1.175 (the voltage which gives the AUSUM BIOS). It is impossible to make stable 950 MHz core and 1375 memory: (

I changed the parameter "Enable Overclocking Unofficial EULA" and "Enable Overclocking Unofficial" in config.cfg Afterburner, but afterburner not applied voltages, FURMARK say the voltage is 1.175









I have catalyst 11.12 BETA December 18.

Sorrry my poor english, Im use Google traductor, IM wait yours understand me







.

Bye and thanks!


----------



## kfxsti

add me. lol finally got it installed.


----------



## bobbavet




----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

I recently purchased an XFX AMD 6990, and I have currently downloaded the 11.11c drivers with the 11.11 CAP 3 application. I attempted to use the 12.1 preview drivers, but was having issues saving my overclock settings in CCC. When using Heaven Benchmark 2.5 (full screen), my frame rates and scores are as low as they would be if only using a single GPU setup. It appears my second GPU is not being used at all. Conversely, when playing Battlefield 3 (1080p, ultra settings), my frame rates would never dip below 55 fps, and would get as high as 130 fps, suggesting that the second GPU was being utilized.
Both GPUs seem to be working when I'm gaming, but don't work when using the Heaven Benchmark. Anyone have any ideas? Here is my PC build:

Intel i5 2500K (OC to 4.8 GHz)
XFX Radeon 6990 (OC to 940/1375)
Biostar TZ68A+ Mobo
GSkill Ripjaw 8GB DDR3 (1600)
Silverstone Strider Gold (80 Plus Gold) 850W


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I recently purchased an XFX AMD 6990, and I have currently downloaded the 11.11c drivers with the 11.11 CAP 3 application. I attempted to use the 12.1 preview drivers, but was having issues saving my overclock settings in CCC. When using Heaven Benchmark 2.5 (full screen), my frame rates and scores are as low as they would be if only using a single GPU setup. It appears my second GPU is not being used at all. Conversely, when playing Battlefield 3 (1080p, ultra settings), my frame rates would never dip below 55 fps, and would get as high as 130 fps, suggesting that the second GPU was being utilized.
> Both GPUs seem to be working when I'm gaming, but don't work when using the Heaven Benchmark. Anyone have any ideas? Here is my PC build:
> Intel i5 2500K (OC to 4.8 GHz)
> XFX Radeon 6990 (OC to 940/1375)
> Biostar TZ68A+ Mobo
> GSkill Ripjaw 8GB DDR3 (1600)
> Silverstone Strider Gold (80 Plus Gold) 850W


Ive never had problems with Heaven on my 6990 or 6990+6970. The only thing I can think of is make sure it's running fullscreen or it won't use both core's.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Ive never had problems with Heaven on my 6990 or 6990+6970. The only thing I can think of is make sure it's running fullscreen or it won't use both core's.


I make sure to have fullscreen selected, but for some reason it still won't utilize both GPUs. There was only one time, the moment after I finished playing Battlefield 3, where I went into Heaven and got it to utilize both. Ever since that moment, nada. I tried to use the 12.1 preview drivers, but as I said before CCC wouldn't allow me to apply settings (the window would do a quick flash, then revert some of my settings after hitting the "apply" button). I'm currently using the 11.11c driver with 11.11 CAP 3, which appears to be the most stable recent drivers. When opening GPU-Z, it shows that both GPUs are enabled, and CCC shows both as active (the 2nd GPU is considered the active linked device). I've already done a clean install of Windows 7, and made sure all previous drivers were uninstalled. This was the only XFX 6990 remaining from Amazon, so I won't be able to get a new one from them. I don't really want to go through the RMA process, since there's no telling when I'll actually be able to get my replacement. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I make sure to have fullscreen selected, but for some reason it still won't utilize both GPUs. There was only one time, the moment after I finished playing Battlefield 3, where I went into Heaven and got it to utilize both. Ever since that moment, nada. I tried to use the 12.1 preview drivers, but as I said before CCC wouldn't allow me to apply settings (the window would do a quick flash, then revert some of my settings after hitting the "apply" button). I'm currently using the 11.11c driver with 11.11 CAP 3, which appears to be the most stable recent drivers. When opening GPU-Z, it shows that both GPUs are enabled, and CCC shows both as active (the 2nd GPU is considered the active linked device). I've already done a clean install of Windows 7, and made sure all previous drivers were uninstalled. This was the only XFX 6990 remaining from Amazon, so I won't be able to get a new one from them. I don't really want to go through the RMA process, since there's no telling when I'll actually be able to get my replacement. Anyone have any ideas?


I don't think theres anything wrong with your 6990. You can download MSI Afterburner http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=354551 So you can have on screen GPU usage.

I had problems with 12.1 untill I redid windows 7 for my ssd, And now 12.1 works fine. It seems to be hit and miss for everyone.

When I used 11.11c it worked just fine for me. You could always try 11.12 with 11.12 CAP 1 and see if it works with that http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> I don't think theres anything wrong with your 6990. You can download MSI Afterburner http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=354551 So you can have on screen GPU usage.
> I had problems with 12.1 untill I redid windows 7 for my ssd, And now 12.1 works fine. It seems to be hit and miss for everyone.
> When I used 11.11c it worked just fine for me. You could always try 11.12 with 11.12 CAP 1 and see if it works with that http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx


Spoke with XFX technical support, and they suggested that the Heaven Benchmark may not be stressing my card enough to force it to utilize the second GPU. I don't understand how that could be, since I run the benchmark maxed out in 1080p, and I've seen plenty of people posting their benchmark numbers and fully utilizing multiple GPU setups. It is really ticking me off that you spend all this money on supposedly the best card on the market today, and you can't even get it to function properly. I'm starting to regret moving from Nvidia...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Spoke with XFX technical support, and they suggested that the Heaven Benchmark may not be stressing my card enough to force it to utilize the second GPU. I don't understand how that could be, since I run the benchmark maxed out in 1080p, and I've seen plenty of people posting their benchmark numbers and fully utilizing multiple GPU setups. It is really ticking me off that you spend all this money on supposedly the best card on the market today, and you can't even get it to function properly. I'm starting to regret moving from Nvidia...


I don't buy that at all, It run's my 6990+6970 at 99% on all 3 @1080p. I would try a reinstall of the drivers but when you do go to custom install and install everything. Ive had bad luck with using the other option. With Nvidia paying for all of these benchmarks they don't all work great with AMD cards







But I really don't have that many problems with any of them lately.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Uninstalled all AMD drivers, even ran Driver Sweeper to remove remaining, reapplied 11.11c drivers with 11.11 CAP 3 = still not using second GPU in Heaven Benchmark. Uninstalled all drivers once again, ran Driver Sweeper, applied 11.12 drivers with 11.12 CAP 1 = STILL not using second GPU in Heaven Benchmark. In both cases, I made sure to have 6990 placed in PCIe 2.0 x16 slot, with Powertune settings to +20% in CCC. I even went into "regedit" and disabled ULPS. I've been at this for over a week now, and for the ridiculous money I've paid for this, I shouldn't have to work this hard to get the performance its SUPPOSE to provide. It seems like now I either consider a single GPU setup (7970), or go with Nvidia (MUCH more reliable/better driver support).


----------



## bobbavet

Did you driver sweep in safe mode, after the initial driver sweep?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Uninstalled all AMD drivers, even ran Driver Sweeper to remove remaining, reapplied 11.11c drivers with 11.11 CAP 3 = still not using second GPU in Heaven Benchmark. Uninstalled all drivers once again, ran Driver Sweeper, applied 11.12 drivers with 11.12 CAP 1 = STILL not using second GPU in Heaven Benchmark. In both cases, I made sure to have 6990 placed in PCIe 2.0 x16 slot, with Powertune settings to +20% in CCC. I even went into "regedit" and disabled ULPS. I've been at this for over a week now, and for the ridiculous money I've paid for this, I shouldn't have to work this hard to get the performance its SUPPOSE to provide. It seems like now I either consider a single GPU setup (7970), or go with Nvidia (MUCH more reliable/better driver support).


Try this;


Uninstall all tweaking applications such as Afternurner, Trixx etc if you have it in the system.

Uninstall Catalyst package & CAP. Select "Express Uninstall"

Delete these folder;
C:\user\Program files or (x86)\ ATI or AMD
C:\user\ProgramData\ATI or AMD (need to show hidden files).


Go to Control Panel > User Accounts > change User Account Control Settings > move the slider to bottom > restart PC

Clean it with;

Atiman Uninstaller v.6.2.0 http://www.mediafire.com/?0brywmam3d14r9b


(Run with administrator privilege. Some antivirus software will give a false positive. Let it restarts to complete the uninstallation - Disable UAC to install this cleaner).


Download and install Official WHQL Catalyst 11.12 + CAP (do not use Beta or Preview for now). http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbavet*
> 
> Did you driver sweep in safe mode, after the initial driver sweep?


Yes, I always run driver sweeper in Safe Mode, as instructed.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Try this;
> 
> Uninstall all tweaking applications such as Afternurner, Trixx etc if you have it in the system.
> 
> 
> Uninstall Catalyst package & CAP. Select "Express Uninstall"
> 
> 
> Delete these folder;
> C:\user\Program files or (x86)\ ATI or AMD
> C:\user\ProgramData\ATI or AMD (need to show hidden files).
> 
> Go to Control Panel > User Accounts > change User Account Control Settings > move the slider to bottom > restart PC
> 
> 
> Clean it with;
> 
> Atiman Uninstaller v.6.2.0 http://www.mediafire.com/?0brywmam3d14r9b
> 
> 
> (Run with administrator privilege. Some antivirus software will give a false positive. Let it restarts to complete the uninstallation - Disable UAC to install this cleaner).
> 
> 
> 
> Download and install Official WHQL Catalyst 11.12 + CAP (do not use Beta or Preview for now). http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx


I've done this so many times, and nothing seems to work. I just think I'm gonna have to accept the fact that AMD's driver support for multi-GPU setups is pathetic. I paid $750 for a video card that performs like one around $330 (6970). I'd love to go with Nvidia and see how that experience goes, but they don't have a card coming out any time soon that will compete against the 7970, so I may just have to stick with AMD and go the 7970 route.


----------



## greg1184

Add me to the group!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I've done this so many times, and nothing seems to work. I just think I'm gonna have to accept the fact that AMD's driver support for multi-GPU setups is pathetic. I paid $750 for a video card that performs like one around $330 (6970). I'd love to go with Nvidia and see how that experience goes, but they don't have a card coming out any time soon that will compete against the 7970, so I may just have to stick with AMD and go the 7970 route.


Well sense it's always worked fine for my 6990 and 6990+6970, And my brothers 3 5770's running on all of the 11.11 a, b, c, 11.12, And 12.1 it sounds more like a bad install somehow. I know I had bad luck installing after 11.11b, And had to reinstall windows 7. After that 12.1 works great for me.

Does both cores work in games? If you really wanted to run benchmarks all day you should of went for Nvidia, Sense they pay for the main benchmarks to work better with there cards


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Try this;
> 
> Uninstall all tweaking applications such as Afternurner, Trixx etc if you have it in the system.
> 
> 
> Uninstall Catalyst package & CAP. Select "Express Uninstall"
> 
> 
> Delete these folder;
> C:\user\Program files or (x86)\ ATI or AMD
> C:\user\ProgramData\ATI or AMD (need to show hidden files).
> 
> Go to Control Panel > User Accounts > change User Account Control Settings > move the slider to bottom > restart PC
> 
> 
> Clean it with;
> 
> Atiman Uninstaller v.6.2.0 http://www.mediafire.com/?0brywmam3d14r9b
> 
> (Run with administrator privilege. Some antivirus software will give a false positive. Let it restarts to complete the uninstallation - Disable UAC to install this cleaner).
> 
> 
> Download and install Official WHQL Catalyst 11.12 + CAP (do not use Beta or Preview for now). http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've done this so many times, and nothing seems to work*. I just think I'm gonna have to accept the fact that AMD's driver support for multi-GPU setups is pathetic. I paid $750 for a video card that performs like one around $330 (6970). I'd love to go with Nvidia and see how that experience goes, but they don't have a card coming out any time soon that will compete against the 7970, so I may just have to stick with AMD and go the 7970 route.
Click to expand...

If you are really sure you did nothing wrong or *related to user error*, just sell the 6990 and get GTX580 SLI and be happy with it.

Thank you.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

I returned the card back to Amazon for a full refund. I don't want to drop over $1000 to get two 580s, plus my motherboard (Biostar TZ68A+) doesn't support SLI (only Crossfire). I'll probably just go for the 7970, although the GTX 590 is tempting (don't want to deal with dual-GPU issues again though).


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I returned the card back to Amazon for a full refund. I don't want to drop over $1000 to get two 580s, plus my motherboard (Biostar TZ68A+) doesn't support SLI (only Crossfire). I'll probably just go for the 7970, although the GTX 590 is tempting (don't want to deal with dual-GPU issues again though).


That's to bad. I wouldn't touch a GTX 590 with a 10 foot pole with all the problems it has had









Can someone help me out with a working tag for my sig? This new site kill them all


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Just installed 12.1b and I can't adjust power tune on the 2nd gpu anymore, it just resets back to 0. Tried uninstall + sweep + reinstall same issue.
Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Just installed 12.1b and I can't adjust power tune on the 2nd gpu anymore, it just resets back to 0. Tried uninstall + sweep + reinstall same issue.
> Anyone know how to fix this?


You mean 12.1a that was just released? I had that problem with 12.1 untill I reinstalled windows 7. I haven't tryed the new 12.1a, Ill update later tonight when I get a chance to try it.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Just installed 12.1b and I can't adjust power tune on the 2nd gpu anymore, it just resets back to 0. Tried uninstall + sweep + reinstall same issue.
> Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 12.1a that was just released? I had that problem with 12.1 untill I reinstalled windows 7. I haven't tryed the new 12.1a, Ill update later tonight when I get a chance to try it.
Click to expand...

I don't seem to have the issue with non-beta drivers, and this is a month old install of windows.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> I don't seem to have the issue with non-beta drivers, and this is a month old install of windows.


Yea it seems to be a preview driver problem. 11.12 doesn't have the problem, But it's way behind from the preview drivers.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Just installed 12.1b and I can't adjust power tune on the 2nd gpu anymore, it just resets back to 0. Tried uninstall + sweep + reinstall same issue.
> Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 12.1a that was just released? I had that problem with 12.1 untill I reinstalled windows 7. I haven't tryed the new 12.1a, Ill update later tonight when I get a chance to try it.
Click to expand...

I thought you got it fixed by using Atiman as you said in your thread?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> I thought you got it fixed by using Atiman as you said in your thread?


I got 11.12 to install with Atiman, But never got 12.1 untill I got my SSD and redid windows 7


----------



## HiLuckyB

Update I installed 12.1a over 12.1 and everything is working fine.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Update I installed 12.1a over 12.1 and everything is working fine.


Those have issues with 12.1 or 12.1a must turn UAC off.

Go to Control Panel > User Accounts > change User Account Control Settings > move the slider to minimum > restart PC.


----------



## Cooperdale

Hello guys, I just joined the club. Actually I was in the GTX 590 club until 3 days ago. I sold it and switched, mostly because I couldn't bear the noise and couldn't afford to water cool my rig, so I went for the Accelero and now the whole system is barely audible.

But I must say, performance wise on stock clocks I'm a little underwhelmed. I had better performance from the 590 both in Fifa 12 and Dragon Age 2 with 8x aa. Damn I probably had better performance in Fifa 12 from my old 5870...

I'm playing at 2560x1440, I get about 11000 in 3dmark11. I'm using the latest preview drivers (12.1a), can someone confirm the card is not so great with these two games?


----------



## Qu1ckset

where are you guys getting the 12.1 drivers ??? i only 11.12 drivers on amd's site?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooperdale*
> 
> I'm playing at 2560x1440, I get about 11000 in 3dmark11. I'm using the latest preview drivers (12.1a), can someone confirm the card is not so great with these two games?


I don't have those games so I can't help, But do you have the latest crossfire CAP installed? http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where are you guys getting the 12.1 drivers ??? i only 11.12 drivers on amd's site?


Google is your friend







http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst121apreviewdriver.aspx


----------



## Cooperdale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> I don't have those games so I can't help, But do you have the latest crossfire CAP installed? http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx


Yeah I do. I'm trying to create profiles with the new drivers now, it seems to help.


----------



## Nightvine

i take it my tagan piperock 700 wont run one of these beasts http://www.tagan.com.tw/page/datasheet/BZ/TG_700W_BZ_EN.pdf


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightvine*
> 
> i take it my tagan piperock 700 wont run one of these beasts http://www.tagan.com.tw/page/datasheet/BZ/TG_700W_BZ_EN.pdf


Sorry mate, but I wont even put that inside my system at all.

Get yourself a proper PSU with at least 80 Plus Bronze/Silver 850W and put one of these puppies in it









Even so, I would wait for the 7990.


----------



## Nightvine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nightvine*
> 
> i take it my tagan piperock 700 wont run one of these beasts http://www.tagan.com.tw/page/datasheet/BZ/TG_700W_BZ_EN.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, but I wont even put that inside my system at all.
> 
> Get yourself a proper PSU with at least 80 Plus Bronze/Silver 850W and put one of these puppies in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, I would wait for the 7990.
Click to expand...

What PSU would you recomend its going to have to be super quite i dont even notice the one i have atm and preflably with some form of lighing and in black as my desk top is on show in my room


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Well, time for you to do some research then







I dont think you should think about having LEDs in your PSU as a deciding factor. You can have LEDs in your case instead of having a PSU with them. If your PSU is bottom mounted, in today's computer cases, they usually have the PSU fans pointing downwards, or if top mounted, the PSU facing upwards, so the LED lights will be blocked off anyway.

May I know what's your entire rig btw? It would be nice to see the entire rig and I will let you know if your system should even have the 6990.

Anyway, answering your question, you will want something at least 800W for a 6990.
People say a 750W is more than adequate, but I would much rather have the extra headroom. so anything from this link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
that are above 750W will do you good.

For brands, I usually prefer Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax, Antec, OCZ. Choose a PSU from any of these brands and you are safe







NZXT isnt bad as well.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*
> 
> Well, time for you to do some research then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you should think about having LEDs in your PSU as a deciding factor. You can have LEDs in your case instead of having a PSU with them. If your PSU is bottom mounted, in today's computer cases, they usually have the PSU fans pointing downwards, or if top mounted, the PSU facing upwards, so the LED lights will be blocked off anyway.
> May I know what's your entire rig btw? It would be nice to see the entire rig and I will let you know if your system should even have the 6990.
> Anyway, answering your question, you will want something at least 800W for a 6990.
> People say a 750W is more than adequate, but I would much rather have the extra headroom. so anything from this link:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
> that are above 750W will do you good.
> For brands, I usually prefer Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax, Antec, OCZ. Choose a PSU from any of these brands and you are safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NZXT isnt bad as well.


Or you can be crazy like me and get the AX1200. Problem. solved.


----------



## Ken1649

Or get two like me. Double solved


----------



## sloppyjoe123

W8 Ken, are my eyes deceiving me, or are you using 2 6990s and a GTX 580 as a Physx card?

*a GTX 580 as a Physx card?*


----------



## Ken1649

You must be getting old. You asked me how to setup Hybrid PhysX months ago and knew about my setup and now you are asking me again? You even gave me many Reps for the Hybrid PhysX and Eyefinity setup









It got two 580s in that system for other stuffs.


----------



## Nightvine

i currently have a phenom 2 x4 black edtion over clocked to 3.8Ghz 8GB of corsair vengance 1600Mhz going to go for 16GB a Asrock 990x Fatal1y mobo 2 1TB HDD 1 320HDD 1 80GB HDD creative x-fi fatal1ty pro sound card xfx 5870 card thermal take big water 770 lcs and a lg dvd rw drive tagan 700w psu housed in a thermaltake armour+ case with 5 case fans 6 if you include the fan and radiator for the wc


----------



## greg1184

Hey Ken, quick threadjack, how do you like the H80 cooling system? I am considering getting it or the H100 to make more space in my system, particularly if I decide to add RAM to my computer. I currently have the Thermalright TRUE. I like how the H100 at least comes with its own premade paste.


----------



## Ken1649

To be honest, I don't like it or ever used one. Not because it's bad or anything, it's just not enough for my need to cool LGA1136 @4.8GHz. I am using custom loops. If you plan on mild to moderate OC on the CPU, I guess the H80 or H100 is much better than stock air cooler.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Haha, oyea, I rmb now







. Guess Imma too amazed by that setup that my memory just refuses to accept and etch it


----------



## Volkswagen

Can you guys try to help me get the most out of my new Powercolor AX 6990? All the specs are listed in my sig- just installed the 12.1a preview drivers..Didn't get any CAPS or whatever it is- not sure if I need to? BIOS Switch set for 880mhz. Not sure what the best way to test things is - make sure both GPUS are used with games like BF3.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Can you guys try to help me get the most out of my new Powercolor AX 6990? All the specs are listed in my sig- just installed the 12.1a preview drivers..Didn't get any CAPS or whatever it is- not sure if I need to? BIOS Switch set for 880mhz. Not sure what the best way to test things is - make sure both GPUS are used with games like BF3.


The CAP's fix crossfire problems http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx

MSI Afterburner will let you have on screen GPU temps, usage, memory usage, And tons of other things







http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=356803

Looks like there's a new beta 12.2 they just let out http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=356824


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> The CAP's fix crossfire problems http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx
> MSI Afterburner will let you have on screen GPU temps, usage, memory usage, And tons of other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=356803
> Looks like there's a new beta 12.2 they just let out http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=356824


I downloaded the CAP's and installed it- anything special that I need to do in order to use it?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> I downloaded the CAP's and installed it- anything special that I need to do in order to use it?


Nope it just goes to work when you install it. Nice and simple


----------



## Volkswagen

Awesome + Rep on both replies.

How about overclocking? Always get confused with the MSI Afterburner values and whats in ATI CCC


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Awesome + Rep on both replies.
> How about overclocking? Always get confused with the MSI Afterburner values and whats in ATI CCC


I would start overclocking in ccc first and see what your card will do on the 1.175v 880/1250 bios. It's hard to say where to start, I know my 6990 will do 960/1375 +20% in ccc. Some cards won't make it that far, And some have made it to 1000 core (Iv'e only seen 1 or 2 make it that far on 1.175v)

Start overclocking on the core first then when you find the max, Then bring the memory up. If your using the stock air cooler I wouldn't mess to much with the voltage. With the stock air cooler my card wouldn't go past 980 with up to 1.225v, And on water it would do 1000 at 1.205v. I think it was mostly heat stopping it from going anywhere. Just so you know









This might sound odd but I like using alien vs predator benchmark to test overclocks. For me if it can run all the way through then the overclock is pretty stable. The only problem is if it's not stable it can have the driver stopped responding and you will need to restart before trying again, Or it can lock up the PC and need a hard reset. Then I will run other benchmarks like 3DMark 11 And 3DMark Vantage, But I have had overclocks make it through those and lock up the PC in games.

It's going to take time to get it right. You just have to mess with it and see what you can get


----------



## Zak.V

Anyone doing xfire 6990s have any luck getting eyefinity and crossfire to play nicely together ? Im on 12,2 and its a dice roll as to when the application crashes. The gpu loading is good, scaling is so so. I can play on one card endlessly without issues.

Also skyrim seems to only run on one card... anyone have some ideas


----------



## broken pixel

Does anyone have an unedited XFX 6990 BIOS they could upload?
I need the 880Mhz and the 830Mhz.

Thanks!!!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Does anyone have an unedited XFX 6990 BIOS they could upload?
> I need the 880Mhz and the 830Mhz.
> Thanks!!!


I have a XFX 6990 but ive never messed with the bios. Tell me how to get the 880 bios and ill send it to you









Flip the switch you can't go over the 830MHz bios, It's locked you can only go over the 880MHz bios.


----------



## broken pixel

Thanks luckyB, I need the 0 master 1 slave BIOS

atiflash commands 
880 switch

atiflash -i

atiflash -s 0 x880m.bin
atiflash -s 1 x880s.bin

830 switch

atiflash -s 0 x830m.bin
atiflash -s 1 x830s.bin

I guess atiwinflash will work to save Master and Slave BIOS files.

You can overwrite 830 bios, I did with an other vender BIOS from TechpowerUP list.

All there BIOS files are mostly edited and don't have the 2 matching Slave Master BIOS for 880 and 830 switch.

Thanks.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Thanks luckyB, I need the 0 master 1 slave BIOS
> atiflash commands
> 880 switch
> atiflash -i
> atiflash -s 0 x880m.bin
> atiflash -s 1 x880s.bin
> 830 switch
> atiflash -s 0 x830m.bin
> atiflash -s 1 x830s.bin
> I guess atiwinflash will work to save Master and Slave BIOS files.
> You can overwrite 830 bios, I did with an other vender BIOS from TechpowerUP list.
> All there BIOS files are mostly edited and don't have the 2 matching Slave Master BIOS for 880 and 830 switch.
> Thanks.


Well I know nothing about this, That's why im still on the stock bios. So I don't know what to do


----------



## Ken1649

Just use GPU-Z to save the BIOS.

Switch #1 > GPU-Z > Select first 6990 > Copy Master 880 > Save as "880m.bin"

Switch #1 > GPU-Z > Select second 6990 > Copy Slave 880 > Save as "880s.bin"

Switch #2> GPU-Z > Select first 6990 > Copy Master 830 > Save as "830m.bin"

Switch #2 > GPU-Z > Select second 6990 > Copy Slave 830 > Save as "830s.bin"

Zip the 4 BIOS into one zip file then upload it here.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Just use GPU-Z to save the BIOS.
> 
> Switch #1 > GPU-Z > Select first 6990 > Copy Master 880 > Save as "880m.bin"
> Switch #1 > GPU-Z > Select second 6990 > Copy Slave 880 > Save as "880s.bin"
> 
> Switch #2> GPU-Z > Select first 6990 > Copy Master 830 > Save as "830m.bin"
> Switch #2 > GPU-Z > Select second 6990 > Copy Slave 830 > Save as "830s.bin"
> 
> Zip the 4 BIOS into one zip file then upload it here.


Ken saves the day
















XFX 6990 Stock Bios.zip 141k .zip file


----------



## Ken1649

Not your fault but broken pixel's complicated instruction









Yep, all 4 of them are the correct "virgin" BIOS. I just have a look with RBE


----------



## ElGreco

Guys Hi,

after a looong time i managed to finish my watercooling loop. Did i say finish? Not exactly... Major problems and i am afraid these are coming from the GPU installation part, eventhough i was extremely careful!

Here is my story.... I would really appreciate your feedback!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199305/problems-started-after-watercooling#post_16180348


----------



## ElGreco

Hi again,

I decided to follow Ken's advice and redo the swiftech epsilon waterblock. I dont like to repeat things in two threads of the same forum, so I would appreciate if you guys could have a look on my opened waterblock and give me an advice on what to change...

The only thing that does not seem correct and i dont really know how to efficiently fix is that probably the thermal pad of the controller in the middle is not touching the controller (no imprints left)

Since the experts on these cards seem to be gathered here, please have a look...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199305/problems-started-after-watercooling/10#post_16181644


----------



## phichong

Hello! I've had my 6990 about a month now and I decided to do a little overclocking. Since I'm just starting I decided to change the settings a little using CCC. I flipped the switch, GPU-Z displayed my clocks were at 880. So before I overclocked it, I booted up Furmark and used the 1080P preset. It was about 60 seconds and my score was 4029 (67FPS 84C). Next, I went into CCC, changed the clock speed to 920Mhz, changed the memory to 1350Mhz, and left everything as is. Once again, I booted up Furmark and ran the 1080P preset and my score was 3959 (65FPS 84C). How is it that my score lowered? GPU-Z and Furmark saw that it was at 920Mhz 1350Mhz. Is my Intel i7 2600k at stock clocks bottlenecking the 6990? Also, I have MSI Afterburner installed but it wasn't running.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Some of you with high overclock can you give me some advice. I have my card 950/1400 @ 1.175v 100% stable in BF3 for 1 months now. For 1Ghz i cant even do it with 1.25v and the game crashes hangs after ~ 3-10 mins saying display adapter has stopped responding, Card is under water so temps are good ~ 50C both core.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phichong*
> 
> Hello! I've had my 6990 about a month now and I decided to do a little overclocking. Since I'm just starting I decided to change the settings a little using CCC. I flipped the switch, GPU-Z displayed my clocks were at 880. So before I overclocked it, I booted up Furmark and used the 1080P preset. It was about 60 seconds and my score was 4029 (67FPS 84C). Next, I went into CCC, changed the clock speed to 920Mhz, changed the memory to 1350Mhz, and left everything as is. Once again, I booted up Furmark and ran the 1080P preset and my score was 3959 (65FPS 84C). How is it that my score lowered? GPU-Z and Furmark saw that it was at 920Mhz 1350Mhz. Is my Intel i7 2600k at stock clocks bottlenecking the 6990? Also, I have MSI Afterburner installed but it wasn't running.


Make sure you change the power control settings to +20%. The only reason I would see it lower would be it's unstable or the card is starting to throttle. Try changing to +20% and run it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Some of you with high overclock can you give me some advice. I have my card 950/1400 @ 1.175v 100% stable in BF3 for 1 months now. For 1Ghz i cant even do it with 1.25v and the game crashes hangs after ~ 3-10 mins saying display adapter has stopped responding, Card is under water so temps are good ~ 50C both core.


Open up 2 gpu-z's for both core's, And make sure it's getting 1.25v and that all the temps on the card are fine.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Some of you with high overclock can you give me some advice. I have my card 950/1400 @ 1.175v 100% stable in BF3 for 1 months now. For 1Ghz i cant even do it with 1.25v and the game crashes hangs after ~ 3-10 mins saying display adapter has stopped responding, Card is under water so temps are good ~ 50C both core.


PCS +20% or hitting the OCP? Or hitting the wall limit of the chip.

Also, check the PSU voltages not going out of tolerated range. Hardware monitor not as accurate as DMM but will see something there.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> PCS +20% or hitting the OCP? Or hitting the wall limit of the chip.
> 
> Also, check the PSU voltages not going out of tolerated range. Hardware monitor not as accurate as DMM but will see something there.


Memory is not overclocking well at all also. cant do more then 1375Mhz stable. I doses 3dmark fine 1475 but not game stable. How do i check psu voltage?


----------



## Ken1649

Use Hardware Monitor if you have no Digital Multi Meter around. Also, make sure the PCS +20% not reset to default 0% by Afterburner or Trixx, etc.

The sweet spot for memory is 1375MHZ but 1400~1450 MHz is doable without hitting Memory EEC, assuming the voltage is correct.


----------



## phichong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Make sure you change the power control settings to +20%. The only reason I would see it lower would be it's unstable or the card is starting to throttle. Try changing to +20% and run it again.


I changed it to +20% and I got an even lower score. I got 3859 (64FPS 85C) on the 1080P preset. Forgot to mention, but my all my drivers are up to date.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Anyone run on air?

I'm a very recent owner and I notice mine doesn't really go above 86'C on the hottest core on 50% fan speed. At 50% it's somewhat loud but 40% is more than fine (where it usually sits at). Oddly enough, it's quite a bit quieter than my GTX 580 was and I was expecting the converse.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Anyone run on air?
> I'm a very recent owner and I notice mine doesn't really go above 86'C on the hottest core on 50% fan speed. At 50% it's somewhat loud but 40% is more than fine (where it usually sits at). Oddly enough, it's quite a bit quieter than my GTX 580 was and I was expecting the converse.


To my HD 6990 is a amazing card. On Air it could not get any worse. Invest on a custom loop.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phichong*
> 
> I changed it to +20% and I got an even lower score. I got 3859 (64FPS 85C) on the 1080P preset. Forgot to mention, but my all my drivers are up to date.


That is odd, But I don't use Furmark so I wouldn't know much about it. I use real benchmarks like 3DMark 11, And Heaven Benchmark 2.5 to test.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> To my HD 6990 is a amazing card. On Air it could not get any worse. Invest on a custom loop.


No-go on that one.

I can spare the expense, but I just don't have the room in my form factor. No 5.25" or 3.5" bays for reservoirs, and no room for radiators any bigger than 120x120mm. It just can't be done with the hardware I'm trying to cool in the space I'm trying to cool it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Tried 1Ghz again but no go. After 10 mins in BF3 the game black screened and i had to restart the computer.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Rockin an XFX 6990 with Accelero Cooler @ 950/1375 1.2v

Plays games great, but AVP bench locks up sometimes so I brought it down to 900/1450 stock voltage. This is faster than my xfire 6950's @ 950/1400


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Rockin an XFX 6990 with Accelero Cooler @ 950/1375 1.2v
> Plays games great, but AVP bench locks up sometimes so I brought it down to 900/1450 stock voltage. This is faster than my xfire 6950's @ 950/1400


So unlock the 6950's.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Trust me with them unlocked it made pretty much zero difference. The power of 6950's is in the clocks. I actually ran one 6950 with the 6990 in tri-fire and that **** is beast as hell on one monitor, but for some reason BF3 in eyefinity with 3 cards gets real upset hahaha


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I'm actually selling off all my cards and going to the 7970's if anyone is looking to get in to a nice 6990 or some twin frozr 6950s lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I'm actually selling off all my cards and going to the 7970's if anyone is looking to get in to a nice 6990 or some twin frozr 6950s lol


Hmm. 6990.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hmm. 6990.


with accelero cooling mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so quiet and cool MMMMMMMMMMMM haha


----------



## Levesque

Hey guys, just passing by to say hello... and....

Just took the first place on both 3D Marks 11 and Heaven bechmarks threads on OCN. Bye bye Quad-SLi 580.









On air. 4X 7970 1150/1500 3930K at 5.1: *27075* graphic score 37432.

My 4X 7970 are at stock voltage for now. Imagine at 1.3v with waterblocks.









3D Marks 11



Heaven 5451

Tesselation is at stock default value "AMD optimized". Didn't touch the tessalation slider at all. Evertything is at default value.



Good job AMD.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

What about some game benchmarks?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> with accelero cooling mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so quiet and cool MMMMMMMMMMMM haha


I would love one, but look at my proc. Completely pointless.


----------



## thrgk

Im also selling off my Sapphire 6990+Koolance waterblock, has all the original cables, manual, heatsink and box. I will ship it with waterblock or heatsink installed. If anyone is interested, you can look at my amazon rating, its 100% on all the other computer parts i sold. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would love one, but look at my proc. Completely pointless.


OVERCLOCK!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> OVERCLOCK!


I did, but it ran way to hot and I have a extremely crappy processor that is already way to degradated. Does 3.7 at a minimum of 1.485 volts.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Sad face


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Not your fault but broken pixel's complicated instruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> 
> I should of been more specific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on my cell phone typing and in a hurry.
> 
> Yep, all 4 of them are the correct "virgin" BIOS. I just have a look with RBE


Awesome, thanks Ken!!!


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Hey guys, just passing by to say hello... and....
> Just took the first place on both 3D Marks 11 and Heaven bechmarks threads on OCN. Bye bye Quad-SLi 580.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air. 4X 7970 1150/1500 3930K at 5.1: *27075* graphic score 37432.
> My 4X 7970 are at stock voltage for now. Imagine at 1.3v with waterblocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Marks 11
> 
> Heaven 5451
> Tesselation is at stock default value "AMD optimized". Didn't touch the tessalation slider at all. Evertything is at default value.
> 
> Good job AMD.


this is a prime example of someone who:

1. Has to much money and likes pcs
2. has a normal amount of money yet no life / wife / husband
3. is a drug dealer who spends his dirty money on pc hardware
4. has good money, wife kids and loves pcs yet doesnt spend enough time with the former.

Which ever one you are im bloody jelous of youe TWO rigs


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Awesome, thanks Ken!!!


Im the one that saved the bios for you


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Wow I really put the accelero cooler to the test... just clocked my 6990 to 1000/1500 and temps stayed under 78c in BF3... major fps jump too!


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Awesome, thanks Ken!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im the one that saved the bios for you
Click to expand...

Doh! My bad thanks LuckyB....


----------



## HiLuckyB

New crossfire CAP, 11.12 CAP3 - http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=357455


----------



## thethat

Hi guys, I have a 6990 also.

Ekwaterblock's nickel copper waterboard, this is the temperature.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I know the DOS method is highly preferable for BIOS flashing, but is it highly advised against using ATI WinFlash if all I want to modify is the VID4 voltages? I've backed up both BIOSes and modified them both accordingly to a new VID4 without touching anything else. Has anyone done this? I'm a bit wary of the Afterburner betas.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a 6990 also.
> 
> Ekwaterblock's nickel copper waterboard, this is the temperature.


is this load or idle ? cause mine is idling at 27~31, depending on room temperature.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I know the DOS method is highly preferable for BIOS flashing, but is it highly advised against using ATI WinFlash if all I want to modify is the VID4 voltages? I've backed up both BIOSes and modified them both accordingly to a new VID4 without touching anything else. Has anyone done this? I'm a bit wary of the Afterburner betas.


Use "atiflash" AMD official flashing utility.

Copy both Master and Slave BIOS then edit the VID4, save it onto bootable USB Drive with "ariflash" then flash from DOS.

That's the safest method. But it's your call.


----------



## thethat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> is this load or idle ? cause mine is idling at 27~31, depending on room temperature.


Uhm, a little hard to say, since i have my whole system with a watercooled loop.
So if I OC my cpu, the temperature of the gpu starts to rise as well.
At the picture I think my CPU was at 4.6Ghz, so my entire loop would have been a little warm, plus my room gets warm from my radiator -.-
At load while playing MW3, or any other game at max setting the card seems to stay at about 40°C-45°C.


----------



## Ajston

AMD Catalyst™ 12.2 Preview driver Version 12.2
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst122Previewdriver.aspx


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Morning all.

Finally water cooled my HD 6990 and HD 6970 using EK Nickel water blocks and the Hwlabs SR1-480 rad. I'm going to use atiflash + RBE today to raise the VID4 voltage to 1.25v using the tutorials on this thread.

I have a question in regards to my XFX HD 6970. In CCC it only allows me to up the GPU clock to 950. Can I use RBE to increase the clock speed shown in CCC or is there a better way to do this?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*
> 
> Morning all.
> Finally water cooled my HD 6990 and HD 6970 using EK Nickel water blocks and the Hwlabs SR1-480 rad. I'm going to use atiflash + RBE today to raise the VID4 voltage to 1.25v using the tutorials on this thread.
> I have a question in regards to my XFX HD 6970. In CCC it only allows me to up the GPU clock to 950. Can I use RBE to increase the clock speed shown in CCC or is there a better way to do this?


You may only edit VID4 for 6xxx series, otherwise, crash and BSOD.

To set higher clock limits for 6970, please have a look at the RacerX mode http://www.techimo.com/forum/graphics-cards-displays/256789-enable-higher-overclocks-ccc-reg-entry.html


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Cheers dude,

Will play around today and post some results later. In your experience what is the highest 24/7 clocks you would go with?

+Rep as well ;-)


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extr3me_Rob*
> 
> Cheers dude,
> Will play around today and post some results later. In your experience what is the highest 24/7 clocks you would go with?
> +Rep as well ;-)


Assuming you will use CCC Overdrive to set the clocks since there's no need to adjust voltage in Afterburner. Power Tune +20% without having to disable ULPS.

I would edit both Master Slave 0f 6990 and 6970 to 1.25V. Start with the core, after stable highest sustainable clocks then start with the memory.

For more details, please take a look here;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1131457/oc-tips-on-watercooled-6990

http://www.overclock.net/t/1070678/unlock-and-oc-that-6950-tf3-twin-frozr-iii-the-definitive-guide/270#post_16128613


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

I've edited the HD6990 Master and Slave BIOS VID4 to 1250mV as shown in my example below:



When I load the HD 6970 Bios into RBE the Voltage Registers option is 'grayed' out. Is there another way to go about changing the VID4 to 1.25v from 1.175v?:


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

...had a brainwave. Could it be because I'm using an new XFX HD 6970 and RBE doesn't yet recognise the voltage controller on this card?


----------



## Levesque

The XFX 6970 rev 2 are locked. You CAN'T change anything, and you CAN'T change your voltage by flashing the BIOS.

If you want to do this, you need a vanilla 6970 rev 1.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Thanks for the answer. +Rep


----------



## Levesque

Extr3me_Rob

If you can, return your XFX, and try to buy a used 6970 vanialla rev 1 with the BIOS switch. That way, you will be able to flash it.

With the 7970 out, the price of the 6970 are falling down.

Hey guys. Look at that:

4X 7970 Quad-Fire 3930k only at 4.6

1080p 8AA - *176.3 fps 4441* I'm beating the score of 580 Quad-SLi, and those are at 1680X1050 with no AA! LOL!



And for fun

2560X1600 8AA - *118 fps 2975*



I usually bench my 3930k at 5.1, so the score would be higher. But I didn't had enough time. Later.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

Thanks Levesque,

Unfortunately, the 6970 is already attached to a water block and in my new loop. All 3 cores in my Trifire set-up are running at 950/1400 which is nothing to scoff at. I will be content with what I have for another year or so before I upgrade to ivy bridge and PCI-E 3.0 GPU's.

+Rep for caring


----------



## Ken1649

The non-ref 6970 has no software voltage control, no way to edit voltage in BIOS


----------



## Levesque

That's why the AMD reference design is almost always a better choice, before we start getting the cost-cuttings modified non-ref versions...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> That's why the AMD reference design is almost always a better choice, before we start getting the cost-cuttings modified non-ref versions...


Seems like XFX is the most notorious for the cost-cutting, considering they even have the gall to use reference cooling solutions on non-reference PCBs. At least with other non-reference cards the cooler is also non-reference so people aren't duped into an inferior product.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Seems like XFX is the most notorious for the cost-cutting, considering they even have the gall to use reference cooling solutions on non-reference PCBs. At least with other non-reference cards the cooler is also non-reference so people aren't duped into an inferior product.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Finally got the backplates on and new EK parallel bridge in.







Sorry, my phone cam kinda blows..


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

That's sick!


----------



## broken pixel

I have a weird problem with my XFX6990.

When both GPUs are below 30 degrees C I get some white dots that show up on my desktop or in an open program and the driver stops responding or locks up.

Is my card slowly dying? I have only clocked a max 1,000 MHz 1450 MHz on the mem for a few runs during bench marks.

I have been running the card at 980 MHz 1385 MHz mem 24/7 using CCC with the +20 power settings to overclock.

Is there a way to edit the registry so the card idles at 500 MHz?


----------



## Ken1649

The card got acrophobia

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117633


----------



## broken pixel

Thanks Ken for the link.
+1 Rep

Would That problem be BIOS related? I notice it started after I got BIOS files from a member.


----------



## Ken1649

Not related to BIOS, nothing much you can edit in 6990 other than VID4. It could be the cold bug. By raising the idles clocks will put the temperature above 30C.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Anyone else 3DMark 11 v1.0.3 stop working after installing 12.2? 3DMark 11 v1.0.2 works fine but when I install v1.0.3 or upgrade from v1.0.2 to v1.0.3 it won't open. It's odd that it won't open at all, But v1.0.2 open's and runs fine


----------



## Avngl

Hey guys, just pulled the trigger on a used 7 month old HIS HD6990. Only trouble is, my current PSU. I think the HD6990 runs on a minimum of 750W as recomended. I guess i'll be able to run it as long as i don't over clock it too much? I plan to use it to mine bitcoin. Should i flash the bios to downclock the memory?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Hey guys, just pulled the trigger on a used 7 month old HIS HD6990. Only trouble is, my current PSU. I think the HD6990 runs on a minimum of 750W as recomended. I guess i'll be able to run it as long as i don't over clock it too much? I plan to use it to mine bitcoin. Should i flash the bios to downclock the memory?


Gaming you should be fine. Bitcoin should be, too. Furmark, bit more risky but you should still be fine.


----------



## broken pixel

Just got a Diamond 6970 at Microcenter for 299.00.
Now for some Tri-Fire goodness... :^)


----------



## Likvid

Here's my new XFX HD6990 4GB

Please add me to the group.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Likvid*
> 
> Here's my new XFX HD6990 4GB
> Please add me to the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job.







Now it is time to overclock.


----------



## alexmaia_br

*EDIT: nevermind, ignore the post, problem solved.*


----------



## polyzp

Can I make a request?

intel 980/990x or 2600/2700k overclocked to 4.8 with 6990 overclocked performance at SPECview Perf 11. I would love to have this to compare to in my review. This would be great help! ^^ thanks!


----------



## broken pixel

Heaven 2.5 scores not consistent!!!! 6990 + 6970

920mhz x3 1375mhz


970 x 2 1375 MHz, 950 1375mhz


Now when I run Heaven I score 3121 with 920 MHz, 1375 MHz on all the cards


----------



## Avngl

Hello guys,

Just received my HIS Radeon HD 6990. Working fine so far on my 700W PSU.

My build is quite minimal, with a SSD and no other HDDs. The rest are just externals, that have their own power adapters.

Just a question, is it okay that my temps are around 90 Degree Celsius? I am actually mining (bitcoin) at full capacity (Bios switch turned on + Core Clock 880MHz.

It is night time here so the room temperature is cooler than the rest of the day. During the afternoons, it could go up to 32 Degrees Celsius. So perhaps the temps on the cards would increase as well. Anyways, is it safe to leave the card running with the temps averaging from 90 Degree Celsius to 98 Degree Celsius? (I am just assuming that i might reach up to 98 Degree Celsius in the afternoons)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Hello guys,
> Just received my HIS Radeon HD 6990. Working fine so far on my 700W PSU.
> My build is quite minimal, with a SSD and no other HDDs. The rest are just externals, that have their own power adapters.
> Just a question, is it okay that my temps are around 90 Degree Celsius? I am actually mining (bitcoin) at full capacity (Bios switch turned on + Core Clock 880MHz.
> It is night time here so the room temperature is cooler than the rest of the day. During the afternoons, it could go up to 32 Degrees Celsius. So perhaps the temps on the cards would increase as well. Anyways, is it safe to leave the card running with the temps averaging from 90 Degree Celsius to 98 Degree Celsius? (I am just assuming that i might reach up to 98 Degree Celsius in the afternoons)


Up the fan speed.

Also what fps do you guys get in BF3. I play in Ultra with 0 MSAA and 2560 x 1440 but depending on the map i drop to 45fps - 55fps. I feel like something is not right.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Hello guys,
> Just received my HIS Radeon HD 6990. Working fine so far on my 700W PSU.
> My build is quite minimal, with a SSD and no other HDDs. The rest are just externals, that have their own power adapters.
> Just a question, is it okay that my temps are around 90 Degree Celsius? I am actually mining (bitcoin) at full capacity (Bios switch turned on + Core Clock 880MHz.
> It is night time here so the room temperature is cooler than the rest of the day. During the afternoons, it could go up to 32 Degrees Celsius. So perhaps the temps on the cards would increase as well. Anyways, is it safe to leave the card running with the temps averaging from 90 Degree Celsius to 98 Degree Celsius? (I am just assuming that i might reach up to 98 Degree Celsius in the afternoons)


Just set a custom fan ramp in afterburner. And yeah, 90Cis normal.


----------



## Avngl

Thanks guys.

Fan running at 100% now. Temps are below 83 Celsius. It is most certainly noise, but I'll take my chances.


----------



## broken pixel

When running a single 6970 the card idles at 0.9 v 250 MHz, 150 MHz. when stressed it bumps up to 1.250 v. at default clocks of 920 MHz 1375 MHz.

When I crossfire the 6990 and the 6970 the idle voltages change?

idle voltage and freq for the 6990 + 6970

GPU1 0.9 v 250 MHz, 150 MHz
GPU2 0.9 v 250 MHz, 150 MHz
GPU3 1.150 v 250 MHz, 150 MHz the 6970 is stuck at 1.150 v when stressed and idle states

I have been flashing different BIOS images and sometimes the idle voltages will match and bump up to 1.175 volts when stressed.

Now no matter what BIOS image I use that worked before with matching idle and load voltages.

Any ideas???


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Fan running at 100% now. Temps are below 83 Celsius. It is most certainly noise, but I'll take my chances.


Hmm. You should be getting better temps than 83C @ 100% fan speed.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Fan running at 100% now. Temps are below 83 Celsius. It is most certainly noise, but I'll take my chances.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hmm. You should be getting better temps than 83C @ 100% fan speed.


I'm gessing airflow.
Can you post an open side pic of your case?


----------



## moa.

Guys, I have question to any of you watercooling your 6990, preferably with EK FC6990 waterblock - what is the difference in temperatures on full load between two 6990 cores? Mine is nearly 20 degrees, and I have put on paste correctly, and all screws are equally tight...

That is how i applied thermal paste:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Guys, I have question to any of you watercooling your 6990, preferably with EK FC6990 waterblock - what is the difference in temperatures on full load between two 6990 cores? Mine is nearly 20 degrees, and I have put on paste correctly, and all screws are equally tight...
> That is how i applied thermal paste:


Woah. I don't have wc, but from what I've seen it should be around 2-5C. Its probably being held up by some thermal pad on the hot side.


----------



## tokoam

check your water block to make sure it isnt warped or misaligned i have a koolance block on mine and my vregs were off i had to double up and add another thin sheet of thermalpad to the vregs after that problem solved hope this helps.


----------



## Kaboodles

Hello, just started an account to see if I could get any help for my issue here.

So I've got two of these bad boys hooked up under watercooling and have met with very disappointing scores in 3dmark11, regardless of the clocks I use, ranging from 830/1250 all the way up to 1000/1500. I'm getting around a 15000 to 16000 graphical score when it says I should be getting around 18000. It's definitely not temps, as I'm running at around 50C on load for each GPU, and I doubt my CPU (i7 2600K @ 4.8) is the issue since I get around 9000 to 10000 physics score, though my combined score is pretty low as well.

The High Temple benchmarks in particular seem troublesome. Near the beginning of the scene, when the camera pans right to view the encampment from a distance, my frames drop to 30 - 40, depending on my clocks, and my load percentages drop to half for each GPU. Graphics Test 4 (The night time scene at the temple) does the same thing too. I otherwise get pretty great framerates.

Any ideas?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaboodles*
> 
> Hello, just started an account to see if I could get any help for my issue here.
> So I've got two of these bad boys hooked up under watercooling and have met with very disappointing scores in 3dmark11, regardless of the clocks I use, ranging from 830/1250 all the way up to 1000/1500. I'm getting around a 15000 to 16000 graphical score when it says I should be getting around 18000. It's definitely not temps, as I'm running at around 50C on load for each GPU, and I doubt my CPU (i7 2600K @ 4.8) is the issue since I get around 9000 to 10000 physics score, though my combined score is pretty low as well.
> The High Temple benchmarks in particular seem troublesome. Near the beginning of the scene, when the camera pans right to view the encampment from a distance, my frames drop to 30 - 40, depending on my clocks, and my load percentages drop to half for each GPU. Graphics Test 4 (The night time scene at the temple) does the same thing too. I otherwise get pretty great framerates.
> Any ideas?


Welcome to OCN. As for your problem its probably driver issues. I would uninstall using atiman and then install 12.1 or 12.2 beta.


----------



## Kaboodles

I've tried both of those drivers. Even used Driver Sweeper on them.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaboodles*
> 
> Hello, just started an account to see if I could get any help for my issue here.
> So I've got two of these bad boys hooked up under watercooling and have met with very disappointing scores in 3dmark11, regardless of the clocks I use, ranging from 830/1250 all the way up to 1000/1500. I'm getting around a 15000 to 16000 graphical score when it says I should be getting around 18000. It's definitely not temps, as I'm running at around 50C on load for each GPU, and I doubt my CPU (i7 2600K @ 4.8) is the issue since I get around 9000 to 10000 physics score, though my combined score is pretty low as well.
> The High Temple benchmarks in particular seem troublesome. Near the beginning of the scene, when the camera pans right to view the encampment from a distance, my frames drop to 30 - 40, depending on my clocks, and my load percentages drop to half for each GPU. Graphics Test 4 (The night time scene at the temple) does the same thing too. I otherwise get pretty great framerates.
> Any ideas?


What's your Unigine score? Also what board are you using check to see in GPUZ that your 6990's arent running at a slow PCIE lane speed.


----------



## tokoam

I bet you its your overclock even tho you can run benchmarks it probably isn't 100% stable i had a strange issue with L4D2 when playing games the zombies had this ash effect to it almost like they walked out a volcano and the blood looked pencil like the rest of the map looked fine i went back to CCC and noticed the OC set it back to default clocks alt tabbed back into game and issue went away if you really want to stress the gpu try running crysis 2 maxed out this will crash your game quick if the clock isn't stable benchmarks are synthetic .


----------



## Kaboodles

I've got an ASUS Sabertooth P67, and GPU-Z assures me that both of my cards are running at 16x.

At 940/1375, the Heaven benchmark gives me a 2578. 1920x1080, max settings, 16x AF, no AA.

3DMark Vantage gives me a P43341, which is within the normal range.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaboodles*
> 
> I've got an ASUS Sabertooth P67, and GPU-Z assures me that both of my cards are running at 16x.
> At 940/1375, the Heaven benchmark gives me a 2578. 1920x1080, max settings, 16x AF, no AA.
> 3DMark Vantage gives me a P43341, which is within the normal range.


Sabertooth P67 is one 16x or two 8x. With 2 GPU's per 6990 that would be 4X per GPU which could be your problem. You might want to look into a motherboard with the Nvidia NF200 chip on it which would free up some bandwidth, the Asus Revolution is an awesome board I'm guessing you could afford if it you've got 2 6990's.

I score 3258 in Heaven with the same settings (tesselation normal) so something has to be up. I suppose it could be a software issue if you want to try a full format to get rid of any possible issues that could be slowing you down. Do you run Rivatuner or Radeon pro or any of those programs that force Vsync? I'd do everything to eliminate software and driver issues including benching each 6990 individually to see if one of them is faulty.


----------



## Kaboodles

Both cards run just fine on their own. Just over 11000 for each card at 1000/1500. I actually got better numbers running a 6990 and 6970 together at 920/1375 than with the two 6990s. I suppose it could be the bandwidth limiting me, but would that explain why the cards only drop on those two points in 3dmark? In any case, that fix would have to wait until IvyBridge comes out.

EDIT: On normal tesselation, Heaven gave me a 3556.

Think it could be my power supply? I've got 3 Laing D5s, a 2 LED strips, and like 13 fans on this thing, all running on a Corsair AX1200. My Kill-A-Watt meter tells my I'm pulling some 1150 watts on Furmark's 15 min burn-in.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaboodles*
> 
> Both cards run just fine on their own. Just over 11000 for each card at 1000/1500. I actually got better numbers running a 6990 and 6970 together at 920/1375 than with the two 6990s. I suppose it could be the bandwidth limiting me, but would that explain why the cards only drop on those two points in 3dmark? In any case, that fix would have to wait until IvyBridge comes out.
> EDIT: On normal tesselation, Heaven gave me a 3556.
> Think it could be my power supply? I've got 3 Laing D5s, a 2 LED strips, and like 13 fans on this thing, all running on a Corsair AX1200. My Kill-A-Watt meter tells my I'm pulling some 1150 watts on Furmark's 15 min burn-in.


Quad Fire 6990's are known to be flaky in the performance department but I still think it should at least beat Trifire. AX1200 is easily enough for both cards as no games or even benchmarks at 99% GPU usage consume the power that Furmark does. I believe it's either driver related or a lack of PCIE bandwidth. If you were to run this on a Maximus IV or WS Revolution you'd be able to do 16X/8X (NF200 chip makes it almost like 16X/16X) it could be those few tests require a great deal of bandwidth and you're seeing the limitation there.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Has anyone successfully managed to enable powertune via CCC on the second 6990 core? Mine rests to 0 if I try apply to 20+, first 6990 enables fine... using 12.1 WHQL btw


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Has anyone successfully managed to enable powertune via CCC on the second 6990 core? Mine rests to 0 if I try apply to 20+, first 6990 enables fine... using 12.1 WHQL btw


If you have enabled it in *MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 14 Download*, you will not be able to change it in CCC Overdrive. Uninstall Afterburner if you want to try it from CCC Overdrive.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Thanks Ken


----------



## [email protected]

Hey does bf3 works on quadfire ? today i have trifire (6990 + 6970 ) eyefinity setup


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hey does bf3 works on quadfire ? today i have trifire (6990 + 6970 ) eyefinity setup


Yes.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Hey how do I overvolt a Diamond 6990 for some reason neither MSI nor Trixx will let me do anything with it to sustain a good clock...


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Hey how do I overvolt a Diamond 6990 for some reason neither MSI nor Trixx will let me do anything with it to sustain a good clock...


Did you hit the BIOS switch?
Also, you can try OCing with AMD CCC overdrive.


----------



## BlazinJoker

I had the switch switched over from the stock configuration, I had overclocked it to 980 core and 1350 memory, but when I needed more juice I went to afterburner and the bar was faded and wouldn't move for voltage...so I tried Trixx and it wouldn't let me push voltage either beyond 8__something I forget... btw this is watercooled.
I saw somewhere that only certain brands of 6990's had the ability to push voltage i.e. Asus, Sapphire, MSI, Gigabyte etc, but not the ones like Diamond... so maybe I could use software from one of the other companies for mine?
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> I had the switch switched over from the stock configuration, I had overclocked it to 980 core and 1350 memory, but when I needed more juice I went to afterburner and the bar was faded and wouldn't move for voltage...so I tried Trixx and it wouldn't let me push voltage either beyond 8__something I forget... btw this is watercooled.
> I saw somewhere that only certain brands of 6990's had the ability to push voltage i.e. Asus, Sapphire, MSI, Gigabyte etc, but not the ones like Diamond... so maybe I could use software from one of the other companies for mine?
> Thanks in advance for the help.


This happened to me once. I uninstalled and spent a week or so just OCing by CCC. It actually worked fine. Then I downloaded a newer version of afterburner. I remember I was using a beta that stopped working for some reason.

Not sure if it helps... if you' using beta version, roll bac^k to 2.1 (don't remember) or so?


----------



## Darkstar757

Guys,

I come to the experts because I have reach a point on a issue I can not decide on. I currently own two ATi 6990s in quadfire. I have had some issues over the last year with ati drivers but nothing major. I anticipated the Nvdia 680 to be fast so I bought two for SLI. I am not ton after reading reviews if I should keep them. I currently game at 2560x1600 and mostly use single monitors although I own three. What do you guys think I should do?

Thanks,
Darkstar


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757*
> 
> Guys,
> I come to the experts because I have reach a point on a issue I can not decide on. I currently own two ATi 6990s in quadfire. I have had some issues over the last year with ati drivers but nothing major. I anticipated the Nvdia 680 to be fast so I bought two for SLI. I am not ton after reading reviews if I should keep them. I currently game at 2560x1600 and mostly use single monitors although I own three. What do you guys think I should do?
> Thanks,
> Darkstar


Well how much do you like surround?


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757*
> 
> Guys,
> I come to the experts because I have reach a point on a issue I can not decide on. I currently own two ATi 6990s in quadfire. I have had some issues over the last year with ati drivers but nothing major. I anticipated the Nvdia 680 to be fast so I bought two for SLI. I am not ton after reading reviews if I should keep them. I currently game at 2560x1600 and mostly use single monitors although I own three. What do you guys think I should do?
> Thanks,
> Darkstar


I would sell them and wait for the 4GB versions of the GTX 680 or the 7990 I imagine both will be out around the same time. No point in buying the 680's now when larger memory versions have been announced.

My advice: MSI GTX 680 Lightning 4GB SLI or 7990+7970 Crossfire


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar757*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I come to the experts because I have reach a point on a issue I can not decide on. I currently own two ATi 6990s in quadfire. I have had some issues over the last year with ati drivers but nothing major. I anticipated the Nvdia 680 to be fast so I bought two for SLI. I am not ton after reading reviews if I should keep them. I currently game at 2560x1600 and mostly use single monitors although I own three. What do you guys think I should do?
> 
> Thanks,
> Darkstar


2g vram... meh. If you're going away from the awesome 6990, get the 4g vram versions or the 7970.
That's my opinion.


----------



## dcdave78

Well better late then never I have finished my water cooled 6990 trifire set up. Add me to the club... I have them overclocked to 950 core and 1375 memory on both cards. Any advice on how to reach 1 GHZ ? I have the switch flipped on the 6990 and havent increased any voltages yet. Max temps full load is 57 C on the 6970 and 55 C on both cores on the 6990.


----------



## dcdave78




----------



## dcdave78

Comments? Questions?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcdave78*
> 
> Well better late then never I have finished my water cooled 6990 trifire set up. Add me to the club... I have them overclocked to 950 core and 1375 memory on both cards. Any advice on how to reach 1 GHZ ? I have the switch flipped on the 6990 and havent increased any voltages yet. Max temps full load is 57 C on the 6970 and 55 C on both cores on the 6990.


Wicked badassery right there. Now were you saying you had a 6990 and 6970 or two 6990s? Edit figured it out.


----------



## dcdave78

It was ALOT of work but well worth it!!! But now the next generation of cards are now out


----------



## BlazinJoker

Oh forgot to post pics of mine


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Roughly what are the expected scores for extreme setting runs for both 3DMark11 & Vantage on 2 6990's in crossfire? Thanks.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

no one? oh well here are mine.

runs done at

990x @ 4.4

6990's @ 1000/1480 x16/x8



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3041618;jsessionid=13xu8r9crcefkc54w4rav5o05


----------



## Draven

Picking up one of these bad boys tonight


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Picking up one of these bad boys tonight


What are you paying for it?


----------



## Draven

600 CAD it's brand new still in the static bag direct from amd


----------



## BlazinJoker

Thats a good price then have fun with it


----------



## Draven

gonna be putting this 6990 in my sig rig Sunday and I bought a new PSU so fingers crossed


----------



## Draven

OK 6990 installed and is up and running, just gonna let it run for a bit make sure it don't shut down on me  I'll take some pics later.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Good for you Draven

6990 enthusiasts I have a question, my diamond 6990 won't let me up the voltage to get a good stable clock...when I move the slider with Trixx it justs puts it back at 900, and CCC doesn't show a voltage option slider.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Good for you Draven
> 
> 6990 enthusiasts I have a question, my diamond 6990 won't let me up the voltage to get a good stable clock...when I move the slider with Trixx it justs puts it back at 900, and CCC doesn't show a voltage option slider.


Get the latest Afterburner. Uninstall Trixx.


Uninstall Afterburner/Trixx/Asus Tweak.
Install MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 15 download from Guru3D.com


To turn off ULPS;

1. Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
2. In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
3. For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0". Disregard "enableulps_NA".
4. Reboot PC

Enable "unoffcial overclocking" HOW TO: Enable UNOFFICIAL overclocking mode in MSI AfterBurner
Afterburner settings > enable all voltage controls.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Get the latest Afterburner. Uninstall Trixx.
> 
> Uninstall Afterburner/Trixx/Asus Tweak.
> Install MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 15 download from Guru3D.com
> 
> To turn off ULPS;
> 1. Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
> 
> 2. In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
> 
> 3. For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0". Disregard "enableulps_NA".
> 
> 4. Reboot PC
> 
> Enable "unoffcial overclocking" HOW TO: Enable UNOFFICIAL overclocking mode in MSI AfterBurner
> Afterburner settings > enable all voltage controls.


When I had that problem, that fix didn't work for me. What driver version, Joker? If it's 12.2 ditch it and get 12.1 or 12.3. Use atiman to uninstall.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Get the latest Afterburner. Uninstall Trixx.
> 
> Uninstall Afterburner/Trixx/Asus Tweak.
> Install MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 15 download from Guru3D.com
> 
> To turn off ULPS;
> 1. Go to regedit (start > search programs and files > "regedit").
> 
> 2. In drop down menu: find file > type "enableulps".
> 
> 3. For ALL instances (keep pressing F3) change the "1" value to a "0". Disregard "enableulps_NA".
> 
> 4. Reboot PC
> Enable "unoffcial overclocking" HOW TO: Enable UNOFFICIAL overclocking mode in MSI AfterBurner
> Afterburner settings > enable all voltage controls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I had that problem, that fix didn't work for me. What driver version, Joker? If it's 12.2 ditch it and get 12.1 or 12.3. Use atiman to uninstall.
Click to expand...

Well, you are the instant expert, Joker







and I am a n00b. What do I know? NOTHING.

For those who wish to install Catalyst after official 12.1, run this patch;

AMD_Catalyst_MSIAB_patch.zip 535k .zip file


----------



## BlazinJoker

what am I suppose to do for step 4? Oh and CCC is version 12.3


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> what am I suppose to do for step 4? Oh and CCC is version 12.3


Oh, step 4 is to enable Unofficial Overclocking which basically extents the core and memory clocks limits in CCC. For 6990s, you can leave it as it is because the clock limits are already high even for watercooling to go.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> *Well, you are the instant expert, Joker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am a n00b. What do I know? NOTHING.*
> For those who wish to install Catalyst after official 12.1, run this patch;
> 
> AMD_Catalyst_MSIAB_patch.zip 535k .zip file


I didn't say you were a noob, just said that didn't work for me. God, quit getting so butthurt.


----------



## Ken1649

Thank you for your posts. As always, very helpful


----------



## olllian

Hey guys why is it i always have peoblems installing new drivers on my computer? I just got 12.2 and cap 1 and installed it after it was installed it says driver failed to install. I have UAC set to low and i did driver sweeper. Anything i am doing rong? Thank you


----------



## BlazinJoker

There's a 12.3 version here ,maybe this will work?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Don't use driver sweeper. Uninstall using atiman, then install 12.3 or 12.1.


----------



## Draven

Here are a couple of pics I took with my blackberry





This is a temporary home for this card, I'll be doing a new build in August with my red NZXT Phantom.

May I please be added to the club?


----------



## brettlaf

-


----------



## Qu1ckset

Can you guys give me some stable overclocks for the 6990 at stock voltage please


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Heavily depends on card.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Heavily depends on card.


well either way, il try them and stress test the card to see if its stable


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Start by flipping the switch to set it @ 880. (I think.)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Start by flipping the switch to set it @ 880. (I think.)


did that the day i got it


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Figured so. What voltage is it currently at?


----------



## tokoam

i can get 940/1400 on switch 1 my second card will arrive soon will post results soon.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Figured so. What voltage is it currently at?


Stock Voltage and i want it to stay there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> i can get 940/1400 on switch 1 my second card will arrive soon will post results soon.


is there a difference in overclocking bios 1 or 2?


----------



## tokoam

yes switch 2 is stock and runs lower volts . switch one runs more juice as its there to compensate for the extra clock speeds. try switch 2 first and see what your highest clock is on stock volts then retest on switch 1 some people can get really high stable clocks on stock volts !


----------



## Qu1ckset

Ok im confused, i had my card in bios1 and looked in msi ab and ccc and it was only at 830MHz, so i shut down the pc and rebooted in bios2 and it has the same clocks 830MHz, *** is going on?


----------



## tokoam

make sure you don't have afterburner or trixx installed with a set clock also you have to fully shutdown the computer for the setting to take effect


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Stock Voltage and i want it to stay there


I dunno what stock volts is.


----------



## tokoam

stock is 1.125 @880 its 1.175


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> make sure you don't have afterburner or trixx installed with a set clock also you have to fully shutdown the computer for the setting to take effect


oh nvm its because my fan profiles were saved with the 830mhz setting, i reset it all and now its running at 880mhz


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Try for 930 @ 1.175 volts. Use tf2 to test for stability. Trust me it's good.


----------



## tokoam

tf2 ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Yups. I had my gpu furmark and bf3 perfectly stable @ 1.2 volts. In tf2 it was artifacting. Bumped it up to 1.212 perfectly stable. And that's team fortress 2 if you were asking for that.


----------



## Zcypot

Okay so I finally got new MSI AB, not knowing there was newer versions







, and I want to overclock my 6990.

All I know is that pretty much up the clock little by little and increase voltage if it artifacts. I dont know how to test memory overclock. How much Increase in performance will I see on stock cooler?


----------



## tokoam

you have to test them one at a time do cpu first find max with the least amount of volts then do memory i can run 940/1400 on bios switch 1 at 1.175 volts.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> you have to test them one at a time do cpu first find max with the least amount of volts then do memory i can run 940/1400 on bios switch 1 at 1.175 volts.


Ah okay, I just did like 6 games perhaps of BF3 max settings.. Maybe it is just me hoping that the OC did something, but I seem to have a better avg framerate atm. I clocked it to 920mhz stock voltage no artifacts or errors.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Thats to be expected, I only started adding voltage on mine at 950mhz.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Thats to be expected, I only started adding voltage on mine at 950mhz.


oh, so when my card starts wanting more voltage how much at a time do I increase it by? That part was never clear for me, Back when I had my 9800gt and 5870 I always went a little overboard with Voltage and card got too hot.


----------



## tokoam

That's good I am on water so I recommend you check your temps and most importantly your vreg temps


----------



## Zcypot

hmm I think I am going to need GPU-z for that one correct?


----------



## BlazinJoker

I kinda of half-*ssed my voltage increases by .25, but mines underwater so for you 0.1-0.15ish would be my guess.


----------



## Zcypot

okay that sounds good, so far my temps are staying below 77c w/o fans reaching full speed yet and both GPUs @ 100%. For the Vreg temps what is the temp I should look for that is dangerous?


----------



## BlazinJoker

For 24/7 at 100% load 77 degrees would be high enough for me. I wouldn't advise 80 and up. The computer shuts down at 99 I think..


----------



## Zcypot

Alrighty then, I will probably bump it up to 940 and monitor temps so they stay low and leave it at that.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Picked up a Sata SSD so I could test some true x16 x16 action. That combined with the 12.4 beta's and 12.3 cap 1, I blew the doors off my best 3DMark11 score. The combined test finally ran as it should it seems. I had always gotten half the fps on that test up until now. Also going true x16 x16, I no longer have and strange fps issues with Test 4.

Test was ran @ 1005/1500on the 6990's & - 4.8Ghz on the 990x

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3227690;jsessionid=53nrlsn9k4m81lcmxuox42ctt



Sucks that I dont have more time to play with it right now. Have to head out of state on a business trip. Looking forward to coming back to do some more testing.


----------



## Zcypot

Are the 12.3 CAPs good with current drivers out atm?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I would say no and stick with 12.1.


----------



## Zcypot

12.1 CAPs? Currently I am running no CAPs, have not had any issues, but I am wondering if I should be getting better performance.


----------



## andersbrile

Hi,

I have a strange problem with my HD 6990s. If i turn quadfire on when I play battlefield 3 i get the *"bf3.exe has stopped working"* error after 1-20 minutes of play time 100%. With qaudfire off no problem at all.

This problem is driving me nuts. I have tried every possible solution to no avale. The game ofcourse runs greate on one card only, but hey I want to use them both it works just find in every other game.

Any one out there have the same issues?

Catalyst 12.3 and system complete watercooled

Thanks.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andersbrile*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a strange problem with my HD 6990s. If i turn quadfire on when I play battlefield 3 i get the *"bf3.exe has stopped working"* error after 1-20 minutes of play time 100%. With qaudfire off no problem at all.
> This problem is driving me nuts. I have tried every possible solution to no avale. The game ofcourse runs greate on one card only, but hey I want to use them both it works just find in every other game.
> Any one out there have the same issues?
> Catalyst 12.3 and system complete watercooled
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would say no and stick with 12.1.


I think that post should solve it. 12.1 seems to be the most stable.


----------



## andersbrile

I think I have been down to 11.* somthing nothing helps unfortunatly. This problem wasent there before the first mayor game patch or in the beta.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Hmm...all I can say is wait for one of the guru's to reply, I'm not that knowledgeable in the 6990's realm. Wished I could help







GL


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andersbrile*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a strange problem with my HD 6990s. If i turn quadfire on when I play battlefield 3 i get the *"bf3.exe has stopped working"* error after 1-20 minutes of play time 100%. With qaudfire off no problem at all.
> This problem is driving me nuts. I have tried every possible solution to no avale. The game ofcourse runs greate on one card only, but hey I want to use them both it works just find in every other game.
> Any one out there have the same issues?
> Catalyst 12.3 and system complete watercooled
> Thanks.


try this uninstall ati cat driver through control panel then.
run atimanuninstaller.
then run driversweeper.
reboot
and reinstall current release im running 12.3 on water and it works fine in for my setup in crossfire also install latest cap
you may want to also try stock clocks on bios switch 1 or 2 and test if it crashes then i had a stability problem where most my games ran fine until i ran a really high demanding game until i realized my clocks weren't stable .


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> try this uninstall ati cat driver through control panel then.
> run atimanuninstaller.
> then run driversweeper.
> reboot
> and reinstall current release im running 12.3 on water and it works fine in for my setup in crossfire also install latest cap
> you may want to also try stock clocks on bios switch 1 or 2 and test if it crashes then i had a stability problem where most my games ran fine until i ran a really high demanding game until i realized my clocks weren't stable .


Please allow me to add a small note regarding your post... Use only Atiman's uninstaller to uninstall old drivers. Do not manually uninstall app profiles or drivers and do not use driversweeper. This is how Atimans uninstaller works best.

By the way, having a look at control panel>system devices>show hidden devices it would be a could idea also to delete leftovers of old cards/graphic adapters (usually shown as dim entries), before installing the new driver!

All this info is directly by... Atiman.


----------



## andersbrile

Thanks for input. I have done all these things many times. Even complete win 7 reinstall. The sick thing is that this problem wasent there before the first mayor game patch.

There is simply i belive and deep rooted problem in the game code and 4gpu compability.


----------



## tonyjones

It looks like a driver issue, I've had the same issue with 6950 in CFX and GTX 295 in Quad SLI, it all came down to installing a older driver that worked. In other news I'm getting my 6990 tomorrow, finally a member







I hope I can play BF3 in 1920x1200 with everything max'd.


----------



## MusicalPulse

Woah, I go inactive for a few months and wth happened to the prices? Did they get discontinued or are they just all sold out? No 6990s on Newegg, > $1000 on Amazon...what?


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicalPulse*
> 
> Woah, I go inactive for a few months and wth happened to the prices? Did they get discontinued or are they just all sold out? No 6990s on Newegg, > $1000 on Amazon...what?


When stock is low amazon's prices go up, but if you are lucky you can land on a good deal, in december I got mine from amazon for 650.


----------



## tonyjones

Should a 700W PSU be enough for a single Radeon 6990?


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> Should a 700W PSU be enough for a single Radeon 6990?


Definately enough for one card.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*
> 
> Should a 700W PSU be enough for a single Radeon 6990?


It'd be enough, but whether or not you'll be able to OC it is another question


----------



## tonyjones

ok cool, yeah I was thinking it was enough but I'll see this week when I get my card if not I'll get a new PSU


----------



## tokoam

anyone try the inductor/choke mod yet ? my 2nd card is noisy under loud but i read this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/990435/regarding-pc-whine. but really dont want to bother if its not worth it i heard of some people using nail polish .


----------



## OmegaRED.

This is the last day with my 6990 and 6970, been awesome cards and I have nothing but great things to say about this dual GPU. From the first day I owned it (Oct 2011) to now I had nothing but great performance and very few driver issues. Got two MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr's to replace this setup but fear not this 6990 and 6970 will go to a good home I sold them to a BF3 clanmate for a good deal $500. Hope he enjoys them as much as I did.

Here's to my 6990!


----------



## tonyjones

just got mine!!! does these score look about right to you guys?

note 1920x1200 everything max!!


----------



## olllian

Are you guys having problems installing driver 12.4?? I seem to not be able to install 12.4ccc i keep getting driver fail to install.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olllian*
> 
> Are you guys having problems installing driver 12.4?? I seem to not be able to install 12.4ccc i keep getting driver fail to install.


no problems here on 12.4 in Quadfire.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

12.1 is better, IMO.


----------



## NTTKR

Hey Guys! Nice to meet you all. I'm new here. I was doing some testing and in my case I found out that overclocking the 6990 without the switch on is better in terms of temps, thou when we go about performance the switch gives ya a better deal(I think its because the voltage increases...correct me if I'm wrong). But for me going up in temp that much(one of my cards went up to 90c) is not worth it.
I first OC Core 900Mhz Mem @ 1295Mhz (switch Off) Temps Idle 47C, Full Load 67C
2nd OC Core 900Mhz Mem @ 1295Mhz(switch On) Temps Idle 51C, Full load 98C [see what I mean]
3rd OC Core 880Mhz Mem @ 1250Mhz(Switch On) Temps Idle 51C, Full Load 90C [same thing here]
4th OC Core 900Mhz Mem @ 1295Mhz(Switch Off) Temps Idle 47C, Full Load 68C _

I did notice that the fans RPMs went down from 1800RPMs to 900RPMs (I think since the card is asking for more juice the fans get less and obviously this affects the temps too)

Tell me what you think guys. Maybe I'm doing something wrong who knows...







_


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTTKR*
> 
> Hey Guys! Nice to meet you all. I'm new here. I was doing some testing and in my case I found out that overclocking the 6990 without the switch on is better in terms of temps, thou when we go about performance the switch gives ya a better deal(I think its because the voltage increases...correct me if I'm wrong). But for me going up in temp that much(one of my cards went up to 90c) is not worth it.
> I first OC Core 900Mhz Mem @ 1295Mhz (switch Off) Temps Idle 47C, Full Load 67C
> 2nd OC Core 900Mhz Mem @ 1295Mhz(switch On) Temps Idle 51C, Full load 98C [see what I mean]
> 3rd OC Core 880Mhz Mem @ 1250Mhz(Switch On) Temps Idle 51C, Full Load 90C [same thing here]
> 4th OC Core 900Mhz Mem @ 1295Mhz(Switch Off) Temps Idle 47C, Full Load 68C
> _I did notice that the fans RPMs went down from 1800RPMs to 900RPMs (I think since the card is asking for more juice the fans get less and obviously this affects the temps too)
> Tell me what you think guys. Maybe I'm doing something wrong who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


No. The temps were not because of the voltage increase. The fans drop in speed to make it quieter and therefor it gets too hot. The one with the low speed fan ramp is probably actually the one that does not give the extra volts. Just set up a custom fan ramp in afterburner and you will be fin.


----------



## NTTKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No. The temps were not because of the voltage increase. The fans drop in speed to make it quieter and therefor it gets too hot. The one with the low speed fan ramp is probably actually the one that does not give the extra volts. Just set up a custom fan ramp in afterburner and you will be fin.


On it! Will post results. Thaaaanks!


----------



## NTTKR

Using Afterburner I pushed the fans to 100% and now I've been able to OC core @955Mhz and the mem @ 1295Mhz with temps no going farther than 80C. Still since i'm new to overclocking any advice it's greatly appreciated! Thanks for the help


----------



## CabraLa

hi guys, im new here.

I wonder if my psu support to the 6990 without problems, i have a antec EA-650w green, what is your opinion ?


----------



## BlazinJoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CabraLa*
> 
> hi guys, im new here.
> I wonder if my psu support to the 6990 without problems, i have a antec EA-650w green, what is your opinion ?


With only that much juice it'll really depend on your other hardware that is going into the build. For a single 6990 it should work, though personally I would definitely get a bigger PSU. So for a better answer post your other hardware.


----------



## CabraLa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> With only that much juice it'll really depend on your other hardware that is going into the build. For a single 6990 it should work, though personally I would definitely get a bigger PSU. So for a better answer post your other hardware.


thanks, ok!! my hard:

i5 2500k 1.38vcore @4.6ghz +CM212 plus, 2x4 corsair 1.35v @ 1.6 ghz, vertex 3 60 gb, WD black 750 gb, dvd, asus p8 z68 v pro !!! in lancool k 62

i have the 6990 now !!! but have some problems, the cooling is set to full when i turn the pc for seconds. this is normal ?? and play battlefield 3 ultra 1920x1200 @30 fps average, this is terrible, one gpu is not doing anything,

metro 2033 full, 50 fps average, in the game are some horizontal stripes...

good, I hope you can help

sory for my bad english, i'm lerning

regards


----------



## NTTKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CabraLa*
> 
> thanks, ok!! my hard:
> i5 2500k 1.38vcore @4.6ghz +CM212 plus, 2x4 corsair 1.35v @ 1.6 ghz, vertex 3 60 gb, WD black 750 gb, dvd, asus p8 z68 v pro !!! in lancool k 62
> i have the 6990 now !!! but have some problems, the cooling is set to full when i turn the pc for seconds. this is normal ?? and play battlefield 3 ultra 1920x1200 @30 fps average, this is terrible, one gpu is not doing anything,
> metro 2033 full, 50 fps average, in the game are some horizontal stripes...
> good, I hope you can help
> sory for my bad english, i'm lerning
> regards


Hey man! Yup the fan speed is always to max when you turn the pc on just for a few seconds until the start of posting. It's completely normal. Nice OC you got there on your 2500k!!!!! I believe that BF3 has no Crossfire support(maybe I'm wrong just saying cuz of your comment that one GPU it's doing nothing) I have played Metro 2033 with maximum settings and I don't get any stripes...so have you tried vsync yet?


----------



## CabraLa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTTKR*
> 
> Hey man! Yup the fan speed is always to max when you turn the pc on just for a few seconds until the start of posting. It's completely normal. Nice OC you got there on your 2500k!!!!! I believe that BF3 has no Crossfire support(maybe I'm wrong just saying cuz of your comment that one GPU it's doing nothing) I have played Metro 2033 with maximum settings and I don't get any stripes...so have you tried vsync yet?


hi !!

thanks, was hard work !!

battlefield 3 is not boot !!

metro 2033 ok, whit vsyncm, but the fps is not stable, why ??

skyrim, work at 60 fps but at times drops to 10, 15. in this game the gpus work in 66 % average =S

good.. this is all my english

kisses !!!

EDIT:format the drive and runs smoothly battlefield, but only between 30 and 40 fps..
and the skyrim continues to drop fps problems


----------



## NTTKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CabraLa*
> 
> hi !!
> thanks, was hard work !!
> battlefield 3 is not boot !!
> metro 2033 ok, whit vsyncm, but the fps is not stable, why ??
> skyrim, work at 60 fps but at times drops to 10, 15. in this game the gpus work in 66 % average =S
> good.. this is all my english
> kisses !!!
> EDIT:format the drive and runs smoothly battlefield, but only between 30 and 40 fps..
> and the skyrim continues to drop fps problems


Ok let's see if I can figure out what you are trying to say.
1. BF3 is not boot = is not opening(is it a download or did you buy it?)
2.metro 2033 ok, whit vsyncm, but the fps is not stable, why ?? = Is the FPS not stable under 60fps or is it going up and down beyond 60? (Vsync locks frame rate at 60 for the most cards) If its below, you might need a new driver or in the worst case scenario a new vid card capable of running it....thou if the FPS does not drop below 35, I say stick with it. Frame rate is never stable its alwayss moving. Google how vid cards work and you'll understand its completely normal.
3.skyrim, work at 60 fps but at times drops to 10, 15. in this game the gpus work in 66 % average =S = Skyrim drops fps to 10, 15 fps. As I said before try to download a new driver for your vid card. I know Skyrim has a bug that the creators have not fixed. look for latest update and start campaign again, it should not do it anymore. It has to do with the save file size.
4. Kisses!!! = I see you are a girl(not many around this parts) have a good one, hope I helped a little....


----------



## tonyjones

Anybody playing Max Payne 3 with the card? god it's performing so well


----------



## greg1184

I just RMAed this card to MSI because crossfire was not working properly. Only one GPU was going to 100% and was not even increasing in GPU speed. The other one was 0-10%. No matter what I did, uninstall/driversweep, reinstall the card itself, etc... the Xfire would just not work.

Anyone have any idea what MSI would give assuming they no longer have the 6990 in stock? 7970? Maybe the Geforce 690???


----------



## chinmi

So I plan to upgrade my display configuration. I got a good deal on 3 U2312HM and i was wondering is it possible with my 1x HD 6990 to power up those 3 monitors in potrait-landscape-potrait configuration.

My VGA : Club 3D HD 6990 http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/p [...] -6990.html
My gonna be Display : U2312HM http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna [...] u=320-2807

*I don't need eyefinity,* i will only mainly game on the middle landscaped u2312hm one.

the left and right potrait configuration is useable when i'm working to browse the web or working with spreadsheet.

so is this configuration possible with my current singgle 6990 ?? and my 6990 only have 1 dvi and 4 mini dp.

does that means to hook the extra 2 monitors i need a mini dp to dvi converter ? if so, is it has to be an active or passive one ?
Quote:


> dvi -> u2312hm dvi (main display, landscape mode)
> miniDP -> converter to DVI -> u2312hm dvi (is has to be an active on or passive is enough ?) (potrait mode)
> miniDP -> converter to DVI -> u2312hm dvi (is has to be an active on or passive is enough ?) (potrait mode)


and if i'm not mistaken *the dell u2312hm already got DP input connector on it,* so do i still have to use an active converter OR is it enough to use a miniDP to DP cable only ?
Quote:


> dvi -> u2312hm dvi (main display, landscape mode)
> miniDP -> u2312hm DP (potrait mode)
> miniDP -> u2312hm DP (potrait mode)


thanks in advance.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Three 27s?! Sounds nice, the 6990 will eat those up. Connector wise mini d to d is good you won't need an active converter. Have fun


----------



## fr0st.

Hey hey, I got my 6990 with a block on it for a good price, looking to get it set up this week when my final batch of parts comes in for my sig rig build. Pretty excited for it, card looks to be a beast


----------



## alcal

Sign me up. Here's sort of a preliminary pic of my sig rig minus the h100 and accelero twin turbo (which are both in the mail). Will post mo' pics when those are in.

merry.jpg 3105k .jpg file


----------



## drufause

Having a weird multiple monitor set up problem. I have had 3 monitors working fine even in eyefinity. 1 on the mini display port multi dvi, and two on mini display port to hdmi adapters. I picked up a 46 inch samsung for the wall and I hooked it up as a 3rd mini display port to hdmi and it would not allow me to apply the activate in windows7. I have to disable one of the other two mini display port hdmi adapters to be able to have a non grey out apply button. As far as i can tell its only going to let me use mini display port to hdmi adapters. Anybody got ideas. I dont mind disable to activate the big monitor cause I only use it for hulu and stuff but kind of annoying.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Just the other day I had an issue with 3 displays, one from dedicated dvi, two from mini displayport to dvi. The dedicated one wasn't showing up, but after I restarted it again and messing with settings I got the three of them in eyefinity. So try restarting is my advice haha, hope it helps


----------



## Artur

Hi there!

I'd like to join the club, I bought a 6990 around April or so, MSI. Very good card, really satisfied. What fps do you guys get in 3x1080p Eyefinity? I'm planning to put my GPU on water and add a couple monitors to my rig









I'll add a picture as soon as possible


----------



## Draven

Hope I can be added to the group lol



















3x LG 23" IPS panels and they run like a champ


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice rig!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nice rig!


Thank you


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Guys, I have question to any of you watercooling your 6990, preferably with EK FC6990 waterblock - what is the difference in temperatures on full load between two 6990 cores? Mine is nearly 20 degrees, and I have put on paste correctly, and all screws are equally tight...
> That is how i applied thermal paste:


Small pea size TIM man! Thats way too much TIM dude.


----------



## broken pixel

Sold my 6990 with an EK block for 550.00 on eBay and got a GTX680.


----------



## WebsterXC

Can I join? Benchmark in sig, here's a picture (forgot to take a picture with the air cooler, sorry:


----------



## skech1080

There's my baby








Powercolor Model, By The Way.


----------



## tonyjones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Sold my 6990 with an EK block for 550.00 on eBay and got a GTX680.


WHY ?!? 6990 is the best!


----------



## Slatestream

Can i join, Bought this bad boy yesterday, ITS A Beast. Running 3x 1080x1920 Ofcorse


----------



## ikameozero

save yourself some money for the price of a second 6990 u can buy 2 7970's which offer better fps/stability almost double the fps on most games 6990 650£ 2 7970's 700£ really wanna half your fps for the sake of 50£ up to u tho

actually the 7970 out performs the 6990 by almost double the Fps on all games go do some research 6990 cost 650£ for that u can almost buy 2 7970 they are 350 each and out perform 6990 by double Fps....

the 7970Ghz is about the same/better than a 6990 and on most games outperforms it by 30fps it has to be the Ghz edition tho normal edition sucks balls

for half the price im getting 3 of these in Crossfire in may


----------



## tonyjones

7970 is too mainstream and got nothing on the 6990, I love the 6990, best dual gpu card out there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyjones




----------



## ElGreco

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyjones*


Absolutely marvellous card!

I had this card 5970 XFX BE, then upgraded to 6990 which was an absolute beauty and now to 2x 7970. By the time i bought he 7970s, FPS-wise 1x 6990 = 130% 7970

With the new drivers of the 7000 series, this has changed and it seems that the 7900 are the leader at a quite better price.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> ]
> With the new drivers of the 7000 series, this has changed and it seems that the 7900 are the leader at a quite better price.


False.

The 6990 sells for about $500ish on eBay. I purchased mine for $450.

Two 7970's, even used will cost you $600 on the low end. Currently the cheapest 7970 on NewEgg is $380

The thing I like about 7970's (although I don't own any), is that there's so many options for them. They seem to be extremely popular and manufacturers caught on to that. Swiftech makes some hawt Komodo blocks for them that I'm in love with


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> False.
> The 6990 sells for about $500ish on eBay. I purchased mine for $450.
> Two 7970's, even used will cost you $600 on the low end. Currently the cheapest 7970 on NewEgg is $380
> The thing I like about 7970's (although I don't own any), is that there's so many options for them. They seem to be extremely popular and manufacturers caught on to that. Swiftech makes some hawt Komodo blocks for them that I'm in love with


You are right, but eventhough i have 7970s, i have seen some amazing results in 7950s that are a lot cheaper than a 7970 and overclock quite well !

Today, my choice would be 2x 7950s if i was concerned for price to performance ratio


----------



## WebsterXC

If I could have gone back and done my whole build again, I definitely would have gone with Komodo 7950/70's. Unfortunately, selling my 6990 and replacing them with 7700 series cards would just be a hassle. And as much as I'd like it to, the Komodo blocks don't even fit my build =(


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> If I could have gone back and done my whole build again, I definitely would have gone with Komodo 7950/70's. Unfortunately, selling my 6990 and replacing them with 7700 series cards would just be a hassle. And as much as I'd like it to, the Komodo blocks don't even fit my build =(


Well i suppose u mean 7900 series, not 7700 series...
The swiftech epsilon block of my 6990 was a lot bigger than the komodo blocks i use with my 7970s...

Pictures here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/31830#post_18578582


----------



## WebsterXC

If I were to get an epsilon, I'd transfer over to a Silverstone Raven to show it off. But then I'd have to repaint my entire case.

And it's ACU camo stenciled. Not happening


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> If I were to get an epsilon, I'd transfer over to a Silverstone Raven to show it off. But then I'd have to repaint my entire case.
> And it's ACU camo stenciled. Not happening


Well, i understand...

Just in case u ever decide to use an epsilon block, i believe its the most beautiful gpu block i ve ever seen. Unfortunately, in my case it was severely bent during shipping and as so it bricked my beloved 6990... Thats the reason i reverted to 2x 7970s


----------



## WebsterXC

Can't use the EK backplate though =(

Stock backplate looks really bad. I suppose I could make my own...


----------



## RhoSigmaTau

Quick question guys, what's the highest stable overclock achievable with air cooling?

Ex, with stock or Accelero Twin Turbo 6990.


----------



## WebsterXC

I was running 1000/1500 with a very small voltage bump for awhile. Worked perfect.


----------



## Xephyron

Join me up!

Powercolor & VTX3D HD6990s with EK blocks/links/bridge/backplates


----------



## WebsterXC

Sold my 6990 for two 7970's.

Sorry to leave the club


----------



## RhoSigmaTau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I was running 1000/1500 with a very small voltage bump for awhile. Worked perfect.


What voltage bump exactly?


----------



## WebsterXC

Couldn't tell you, it was awhile ago. I've since upgraded to dual 7970's.


----------



## hotrod717

Waiting for my new 6990 to arrive! Had a GTX 590 and there is just something about nvidia displays I don't care for. Color? Crispness? Anyway got an awesome deal. Brand new Sapphire for $375. I do own and am running a 7970 oc'd to 1100/1500. I'm wondering how well this 6990 will oc on water. Was afraid to do anything with the 590 since i had read a lot of horror stories about bricked cards and insufficient vrm's.


----------



## hotrod717

Received my new 6990. Unfortunately it took a couple days to verify that it worked. My mobo decided to take a dump upon installing it and I had to reconfigure my home server while I'm waiting for the rma. But, it is brand new and does work great. While shopping for a waterblock, I happened upon a great deal at Performance PC's. EK FC6990 Acetal/Copper waterblock is on sale for an outrageous $49.99. Can't wait! Should be here Wed. or Thurs. and hopefully my mobo will be here here soon after and I can install my 8350 which should net me about 10-12 fps over my 1090t. It's getting 46.6 fps ave. in Valley with stock 1090T 3.2 ghz and the 6990 at stock also. Hopefully I can get it up 58 -60 fps with some watercooling and oc. Still can't believe it. Brand new Sapphire 6990 with waterblock, all for $400. I'd like to add that while recent single gpu's can get a few more frames, with multiple monitors this card is still king. Check out the new benches on benchmark sites.

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/02-Unigine-Heaven-DirectX-11-C-Extreme,2935.html

Although this shows 590 .30 points above the 6990, this on stock setting of 830mhz. I don't think the 590 could keep up with a overclocked 6990. The point is it out performs the 7990 and 690.


----------



## nz3777

If any of you gentlemen ever decide to part ways with your 6990s id be more then happy to buy 1 that's in decent condition,I don't have a specific brand iam looking for so it dosent matter,and ladies too of course- sorry about that


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

looking for a 6990 as well since one of the members here didn't send the item once i paid.... now i'm stuck with just 1 6990 and can't crossfire.


----------



## hotrod717

My new graphics solution.


----------



## hellr4isEr

i realize a few of you guys in this club are watercooled.. do any of you mind parting with you stock cooling system? I just need a clean working one with all the screws of course..


----------



## benfica101

i'll join aswell Gigabyte HD6990 950/1399 only got a photo of it in my system, its got arctic cooling with 2 120mm fans


----------



## benfica101

In valley Extereme HD Preset 8xAA with my rig I'm getting 55.3Fps everything is overclocked


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benfica101*
> 
> i'll join aswell Gigabyte HD6990 950/1399 only got a photo of it in my system, its got arctic cooling with 2 120mm fans


What is your vdda set to? Stock is 1.175 I believe. I'm underwater and would like to get a little boost. Currently getting 49.4 with Valley using factory overclock of 880/1250.

I would put a support under your card. Looks like you got a lot of droop.


----------



## Miubhi

Just got my XFX 6990 and dropped a swiftech water block on it and got a nice and stable 1000/1375 @1200v crashed with stock volts

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393085


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miubhi*
> 
> Just got my XFX 6990 and dropped a swiftech water block on it and got a nice and stable 1000/1375 @1200v crashed with stock volts
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393085


Nice! Exactly the kind of post I was looking for. What utility are you using? Trixx? Afterburner?
Have you tried any higher or is it crashing?


----------



## Miubhi

Havnt tried higher was just happy to see 1000 but temps will allow me to go plenty higher. 45deg C was max i saw


----------



## Miubhi

Ohh sorry using MSI Afterburner to get stable numbers before running rbe to flash the vid4 volts.


----------



## Miubhi

OK finished beating this 6990 XFX card up. Pulled in a 1020/1500 with 1250v stable in 3dmark before it crashed @1030/1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6396867


----------



## hotrod717

Nice! I got mine to 985/1350 on stock voltage. 1000/1350 w/ 1.2 same as you. I'm using Trixx and after applying settings screen glitches a bit. Maybe I'll try Afterburner and see if it act differently. I have plenty of room with my temps also. Tops out at 40* running Valley. This is ugly, in the middle of a build. This is setup for testing.



What cards do have in there besides the 6990???
I have a Watercooled GTX 480 that I was thinking about using for PhysX, but you got 2 other cards in there!!!
Please fill in your rig info so I can see what hardware you're using.


----------



## tokoam

Ohhh I'm waiting on xfx to send my replacement rma they are taking for ever I miss my quad fire 6990. On my current sapphire I can get 1030/1450 on 1.2v keep the updates coming guys power state set at 100%

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tokoam

Here's a pic









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miubhi

other cards are 2 XFX 6970s they dont like overvolting but they oc to the max 950/1450 stable for year now got them during launch date but i had those turned off during the 6990 testing. btw my temps were a max of 46 master/50 slave at that 1250v 1020/1500 oc. i updated my profile for the extra card and extra 120 rad installed and finally added pics let me know if they posted correctly. and thanks in advance.

PS my rig was in shambles 3 days ago as well













If you look closely u can even see where theres blue coolant blow out form my danger den monsoon debacle. yes i know colored coolant a no no. but that was all done 2 years ago. lessoned learned lol.


----------



## SpencerC

Some pics of my cards


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpencerC*
> 
> Some pics of my cards


Nice looking cards. I would advise you to Run them in 1st and 3rd pci-e slots. There is no way you're going to get proper ventilation on that top card. Also most mobo manufacturers advise this configuration for best results in terms of performance.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nice looking cards. I would advise you to Run them in 1st and 3rd pci-e slots. There is no way you're going to get proper ventilation on that top card. Also most mobo manufacturers advise this configuration for best results in terms of performance.


Well, you are certainly right, but if i am not wrong, i believe that -if his mobo has standard pcie spacing- he is already using 1st and 3rd slots considering the fact that these are 2slot cards each. If he has the space and the pci-e speed configuration of his mobo allows maximum speed, i would recommend slot 1 and 4!

Of course, these cards are realy worth to be put under water! Their waterblocks should be quite cheap nowdays...

Nice build


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> Well, you are certainly right, but if i am not wrong, i believe that -if his mobo has standard pcie spacing- he is already using 1st and 3rd slots considering the fact that these are 2slot cards each. If he has the space and the pci-e speed configuration of his mobo allows maximum speed, i would recommend slot 1 and 4!
> 
> Of course, these cards are realy worth to be put under water! Their waterblocks should be quite cheap nowdays...
> 
> Nice build


Waterblocks for these cards are still as high as they were before, just harder to find :/

But I do agree, those are gorgeous cards. They make me miss mine


----------



## SpencerC

I use slots 1 and 2 as the hard drive cages block the 3rd slot. Really annoying.

I want to try water but I need to inform myself about it a bit more before I take that step. 6990s underwater is the dream though, at the moment I can't push past stock without practically melting the top card and it's surroundings.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpencerC*
> 
> I use slots 1 and 2 as the hard drive cages block the 3rd slot. Really annoying.
> 
> I want to try water but I need to inform myself about it a bit more before I take that step. 6990s underwater is the dream though, at the moment I can't push past stock without practically melting the top card and it's surroundings.


They definately run super hot, even on water. When I Bitcoined my 6990, I would hit 65C on a single loop GTX360 and GTX240 radiator, and still managed to heat the entire upper story of my house. I had an amazing card: I ran it at 1000/1500 at near-stock voltage.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco*
> 
> Well, you are certainly right, but if i am not wrong, i believe that -if his mobo has standard pcie spacing- he is already using 1st and 3rd slots considering the fact that these are 2slot cards each. If he has the space and the pci-e speed configuration of his mobo allows maximum speed, i would recommend slot 1 and 4!
> 
> Of course, these cards are realy worth to be put under water! Their waterblocks should be quite cheap nowdays...
> 
> Nice build


Most pci-e slots are staggered, not physically slot #1 and #3 usually like slot #1 and # 4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpencerC*
> 
> I use slots 1 and 2 as the hard drive cages block the 3rd slot. Really annoying.
> 
> I want to try water but I need to inform myself about it a bit more before I take that step. 6990s underwater is the dream though, at the moment I can't push past stock without practically melting the top card and it's surroundings.


Thanks for corroborating the slot placement. That's a shame man, cus that top card is going to go early with the amount of heat these generate with stock air cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> They definately run super hot, even on water. When I Bitcoined my 6990, I would hit 65C on a single loop GTX360 and GTX240 radiator, and still managed to heat the entire upper story of my house. I had an amazing card: I ran it at 1000/1500 at near-stock voltage.


Wow,I don't come close to those temps on a dedicated MCP320( like rs360) loop. Tops out at 40* running valley and haven't seen it above 44* even after gaming for several hours. Then again I have 3 Deltas doing cooling duty. I've had it up to 985/1350 on stock voltage and can hit 1000/1425 with a bump to 1.2v

P.S. Got my EK waterblock brand spanking new for $50. Performance PC's had it on sale a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Anyone looking to get rid of a 6990?


----------



## ElGreco

Well, i loved my 6990 but its noise and high temps were just dramatic! Thats why i decided to watercool and eventually destroy it. Reason: It was my first watercool attempt and even though i was extremely cautious, my block during shipping was severely bend, something my inexperienced eye could not identify and... i bricked the card.

Still, allow me to say that these cards become hot easily and even at stock speeds, i would hesitate to put 2 of these bauties so close to each other! Apart from watercooling, consideri using the acceleroextreme fan solution, but you have to check thoroughly your slot clearance and have also a quite well ventilated case


----------



## SpencerC

Don't worry too much about my top card, I don't allow it to run over 90c and I don't game very extensively, my cards are idle > 95% of the time. The weather is cool here right now so that is helping. I also switch them around after monthly blowings with my Datavac so they share the misery. When at the bottom they top out at 74c which is a nice temp.


----------



## tokoam

anyone have any experience with xfx they received my RMA on the 28th of march and i still haven't gotten it yet.When trying to contact them about it they dont respond ? frustrating


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> anyone have any experience with xfx they received my RMA on the 28th of march and i still haven't gotten it yet.When trying to contact them about it they dont respond ? frustrating


lol me too almost exactly on my 6990 RMA. My suggestion is let them be slow-- if the 7990 launches while our cards are there, mayhaps they will dish out 7990s as replacements.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> lol me too almost exactly on my 6990 RMA. My suggestion is let them be slow-- if the 7990 launches while our cards are there, mayhaps they will dish out 7990s as replacements.


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> anyone have any experience with xfx they received my RMA on the 28th of march and i still haven't gotten it yet.When trying to contact them about it they dont respond ? frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol me too almost exactly on my 6990 RMA. My suggestion is let them be slow-- if the 7990 launches while our cards are there, mayhaps they will dish out 7990s as replacements.
Click to expand...

I got my replacement today its a 7970 Grrr question now is sell this ? And get another 6990 Or buy another 7970 and new waterblocks









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> I got my replacement today its a 7970 Grrr question now is sell this ? And get another 6990 Or buy another 7970 and new waterblocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Did you get a brand new card or a refurb?


----------



## tokoam

The card itself looks brand new even has the void warranty stickers on the back no signs of any use on this card no dust . It came in a black xfx box . so I dunno what they would consider this ?


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> I got my replacement today its a 7970 Grrr question now is sell this ? And get another 6990 Or buy another 7970 and new waterblocks


Well if you're looking to get rid of it maybe we can work something out


----------



## tokoam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Well if you're looking to get rid of it maybe we can work something out


pm me


----------



## Miubhi

Crazy you got a 7970 back instead. thats only 1 gpu for the price of 2 Hmmmm. curious to know if that can 3dmak higher than the 6990.
this is an average of what mine does @950/1375 i set the clocks to my 6970s it can go to 1020/1500 under 1250v but i dont like to run afterburner or other programs 24/7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6429101


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miubhi*
> 
> Crazy you got a 7970 back instead. thats only 1 gpu for the price of 2 Hmmmm. curious to know if that can 3dmak higher than the 6990.
> this is an average of what mine does @950/1375 i set the clocks to my 6970s it can go to 1020/1500 under 1250v but i dont like to run afterburner or other programs 24/7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6429101


Now you got me wondering what I can do, having my 8350 @ 5.016ghz. Lol! I don't like keeping it clocked up for anything other than testing. 880/1275 is good for 60fps in chrysis 3.


----------



## Miubhi

AHHHHH just got done testing everything got all my sexy top clock numbers and setting for 3 gpus and 1 cpu and wouldnt it figure the middle 6970 crashes. went to put cards back into crossfire after i did that 3dmark run and BOOM.... "Your crossfire connectors not installed correctly" msg from CCC. so i jumped over the middle card and ran a 4.5" crossfire connector to the lowest card and got msg to turn on Xfire. but was only the 6990 and 6970. well R.I.P 6970 XFX.







not sure if i want to pay XFX to fix it since warranty is out of date... got when they launched. it had a good road lol


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miubhi*
> 
> AHHHHH just got done testing everything got all my sexy top clock numbers and setting for 3 gpus and 1 cpu and wouldnt it figure the middle 6970 crashes. went to put cards back into crossfire after i did that 3dmark run and BOOM.... "Your crossfire connectors not installed correctly" msg from CCC. so i jumped over the middle card and ran a 4.5" crossfire connector to the lowest card and got msg to turn on Xfire. but was only the 6990 and 6970. well R.I.P 6970 XFX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if i want to pay XFX to fix it since warranty is out of date... got when they launched. it had a good road lol


I thought most of the top tier XFX 69xx parts had lifetime warranties? At least my 6990 did.


----------



## Miubhi

ohh I will look into it. but I put water block on it though


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miubhi*
> 
> ohh I will look into it. but I put water block on it though


'

That's ok. XFX doesn't care about any of that. I had an aftermarket air cooler on mine and they still took it for RMA


----------



## Miubhi

Did you remove the aftermarket fan before sending it back? and reinstall the factory stuff?


----------



## hotrod717

I would reinstall the factory cooler before sending it in. And yes, up until a year ago most xfx cards had lifetime warranty. My 6870 had it.


----------



## alcal

Yeah, you have to reinstall the factory cooler. I had aftermarket thermal pads on memory chips though cuz the originals were destroyed when I took off the stock cooler. basically, warranty stickers don't matter, you can take off the stock cooler and they will still take your RMA as long as you are a US customer and you put the stock cooler back on afterwards.


----------



## Miubhi

Soo just installed the vid card into my other back up comp and this ^(&) XFX works just fine. it was the middle pci-e slot in my 35 day old crosshair V formula Z board that crashed. cause i installed her 6870 in that slot tried to get cross fire or even just a monitor to post up and nothing, comp doesnt even see it installed
Looks like i will have a 6970 XFX with water block for sale or have it for back up if other one ever crashes... SAD day since im 5 days past neweggs return/rma and was stupid and didnt get it registered on asus for the mobo.... FRustrated


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miubhi*
> 
> Soo just installed the vid card into my other back up comp and this ^(&) XFX works just fine. it was the middle pci-e slot in my 35 day old crosshair V formula Z board that crashed. cause i installed her 6870 in that slot tried to get cross fire or even just a monitor to post up and nothing, comp doesnt even see it installed
> Looks like i will have a 6970 XFX with water block for sale or have it for back up if other one ever crashes... SAD day since im 5 days past neweggs return/rma and was stupid and didnt get it registered on asus for the mobo.... FRustrated


If you have the receipt you may be able to smash through the bureaucracy. I would absolutely go smash down Asus' door if I were you.


----------



## Miubhi

I will monday but want to ask would anyone still reinstall the 6970 card back into the system making it a Quad Fire ... with this in mind, highest score i got in 3DMark was 14000s with 4 cards im getting 1300s with 3 cards and 10ks with just the 6990. seems like alot of work to reinstall the 6970 for a 1k difference in score. alot of work being i have to redo the coolant lines again and drain/fill system back up


----------



## hotrod717

I wouldn't worry about it. You have plenty of firepower to play any game and you already know what it can do. Not worth the hassle imo. Just put the 6990 up. It was fun in experience, but I don't have multi monitors and probably won't. I can get much better for my single set up with a 7970 which I had and sold for less than what I can get one now







But it had irritating coil whine, which I would barely hear now, with 2 rad and 9 deltas! Oh well., I enjoy playing with new cards. Most of the card manufacturers revised their boards with the delay on the 8xxx, so finding one to put a wb on may be a challenge.


----------



## Miubhi

Thanks hotrod. i mainly use the triple monitor for game design school homework. comes in real handy. i 99% of time game on single monitor i use to have a 30" as my single and the 2 24" on each side but wife says it looks tacky and now that my office is part of the sitting room i have to side with her on the tacky part but 24" are still great size for what im doing lol.


----------



## hotrod717

It's official, 6990 sold. Still haven't secured a 7970. Slim pickins! Almost all the cards that are water block compatible are sold out. The prices on good cards on ebay are rocketing up as I type. Now would be a good time to sell a 7970. I can't complain though, I made a nice profit on the 6990.


----------



## cainy1991

Reference 7970's are everywhere here in AUS!


----------



## hotrod717

Lucky you! I'd actually prefer none "reference". Coil whine can be horrible above 1100mhz. A few manufact. added another vrm phase to combat coil whine and still works with ref wb. Missed out on a lightning a couple days ago. MSI TF3/OC are sold out.


----------



## tokoam

6990 sold I couldn't help but sell it . Thanks to the increase in mining 7990 here I come


----------



## cainy1991

I actually have no intent of water cooling lol my pcs+ has a beastly cooler 1200/1390(7950) and its never seen 70c(since new thermal paste)

But I don't have the noise issue as my northbridge fan on my mobo is freaking loud enough to drown out any coil whine lol








Must get my lazy ass round to fitting the new fan, even have it sitting there just don't have the will... lol
I lived with the sound for over a year....Im kind of scared to think of how quiet my pc will be lol


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> It's official, 6990 sold. Still haven't secured a 7970. Slim pickins! Almost all the cards that are water block compatible are sold out. The prices on good cards on ebay are rocketing up as I type. Now would be a good time to sell a 7970. I can't complain though, I made a nice profit on the 6990.


Same thing happened to me. I bought both of my 7970's for $325 a piece on eBay a couple months ago. Now you can hardly find one for under $400. BTC mining and LTC mining are just taking off in popularity, especially since a Bitcoin was worth $250 a week ago.

Try looking into some 7950's. A 7950 overclocked to 7970 speeds comes pretty dang close to the performance of an actual 7970.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I bought both of my 7970's for $325 a piece on eBay a couple months ago. Now you can hardly find one for under $400. BTC mining and LTC mining are just taking off in popularity, especially since a Bitcoin was worth $250 a week ago.
> 
> Try looking into some 7950's. A 7950 overclocked to 7970 speeds comes pretty dang close to the performance of an actual 7970.


You must be a mind reader! lol. I am thinking of going with 7950's. Actually looking at benches and such comparing the 7950 and 7970. I was looking at 7970 PE, but some joking keeps bidding me up past the point of rationalization. Decent price on 2 7950 models from the egg around $260-new. With the games, it seems like a good option.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokoam*
> 
> 6990 sold I couldn't help but sell it . Thanks to the increase in mining 7990 here I come


Good luck finding one. Got txt auto notify from the egg on Friday, and 4-6 hours later they were sold out.


----------



## alcal

Lol, the most recent page in the 6990 club is people replacing it with used 7xxx series cards XD.


----------



## invincible20xx

will a 6990 work well on an HEC Cougar 700W ?

it will be running loads 7/24


----------



## Miubhi

finally finished installing my system again now time to get a new one lol


----------



## berniemansell

Just finished installing my new case


----------



## alcal

So guys, my 6990 has been with XFX for 9 weeks. How angry should my angry email be?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> So guys, my 6990 has been with XFX for 9 weeks. How angry should my angry email be?


It should start their servers on fire.


----------



## Fanatos

Someone can upload asus 6990 backed bios?, i bricked my 6990 with modded bios. thanks


----------



## Miubhi

Here is a web site that has a collection of Bios give this a try i have used some for the XFX cards of mine when i was looking for the Black Edition clock speed







happy hunting

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## Fanatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miubhi*
> 
> Here is a web site that has a collection of Bios give this a try i have used some for the XFX cards of mine when i was looking for the Black Edition clock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy hunting
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


Thanks, i tried the bios from techpowerup before but the ausum bios is modded, only the default bios is fine







.


----------



## Pawelr98

Can I join ?
This is the Asus EAH6990 with Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ 6990 Hole Edition waterblock.Also I have modded stock backplate to fit with waterblock(drilled bigger mounting holes).


----------



## Pawelr98

Can I join ?
This is the Asus EAH6990 with Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ 6990 Hole Edition waterblock.Also I have modded stock backplate to fit with waterblock(drilled bigger mounting holes).


----------



## chinmi

soooooo.... the r290x is out... is it time to replace my 6990 with it... ooohhhhh.... i can't wait till it available in my country....


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi*
> 
> soooooo.... the r290x is out... is it time to replace my 6990 with it... ooohhhhh.... i can't wait till it available in my country....


Nah, i just bought mine








6990+6970 trifire


----------



## Kolovrat

I've got my second 6990 for $200 only,
both cards fully watercooled with XSPC blocks and overclocked to 940Mhz.
I hope Quadfire will serve my needs for another year or so, no need on R9 upgrade yet.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolovrat*
> 
> I've got my second 6990 for $200 only,
> both cards fully watercooled with XSPC blocks and overclocked to 940Mhz.
> I think Quadfire set up will serve my needs for another year or so, no need on R9 upgrade yet.


mm, i bought gigabyte radeon 6990 200€ and 6970+2x2gb ddr3 ram 80€ (from friend 6970+ram's)


----------



## drufause

Yes I am using tri-fire 6990 6970. I'm hoping I can hold out till .20 fab.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Does anyone have a link to download the version of MSI Afterburner that unlocks voltage up to 1.3v please? Trixx doesn't work for me anymore. Crashes the pc.


----------



## Gereti

no i havent but anyone have idea, is it gigabyte's 6990 voltage's locked or unlocked?


----------



## WebsterXC

Its unlocked, at least mine was.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Its unlocked, at least mine was.


uh, this sounds very good









Thanks for you,


----------



## elixior

HI guys I am new here, but I need help. I need the stock bios for sapphire 6990 hd. If somebody has both master and slave rom.

Thx


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Anyone looking to sell their 6990? PM me.


----------



## ress

Hi,

Great inspiration to see all the nice builds









My setup is 2x6990 with EK FC-6990 full cover blocks, 240+360 radiators, Phobya DC12-260 and Arctic F12 fans. There is a quite significant temp difference between the cores, is this normal or have I messed up when mounting one of the blocks? :S


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ress*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Great inspiration to see all the nice builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup is 2x6990 with EK FC-6990 full cover blocks, 240+360 radiators, Phobya DC12-260 and Arctic F12 fans. There is a quite significant temp difference between the cores, is this normal or have I messed up when mounting one of the blocks? :S
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should be fine. I had similar results when I owned a 6990. I assume with temps like that you are on full load, and a 7 degree difference is not bad at all. If I recall correctly my GPU1 and GPU2 temps varied anywhere from 5-10 degrees.


----------



## Wacko2305

Hi guys i just got an HD6990 and i was wondering what is the problem.. I upgraded from a GTX580(which could play all my games on ultra or at least high with a decent framerate) my 6990 lags on textures on medium graphics settings.. How is this possible with this seemingly more powerful card?? Could it be that my Corsair GS700 PSU is just not getting enough juice to the card?? Please I'm not ******ed.. The screen is plugged into the right port and I have the latest drivers.. All crossfire settings in CCC are enabled... Please i just need an answer as to if it's possible for this to happen?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wacko2305*
> 
> Hi guys i just got an HD6990 and i was wondering what is the problem.. I upgraded from a GTX580(which could play all my games on ultra or at least high with a decent framerate) my 6990 lags on textures on medium graphics settings.. How is this possible with this seemingly more powerful card?? Could it be that my Corsair GS700 PSU is just not getting enough juice to the card?? Please I'm not ******ed.. The screen is plugged into the right port and I have the latest drivers.. All crossfire settings in CCC are enabled... Please i just need an answer as to if it's possible for this to happen?


The GTX580 was good with some games and other effects that the 6990 didn't go over well with. It all depends on what settings and type of effects you're turning on. Each brand had better optimized performance, depending on which game and which card was being used. Have you run any benchmarks to see how it scores? I also hope all the Nvidia drivers were swept out prior to install the ATI card. That used to cause many issues as well.


----------



## ezveedub

Hey guys, its been a while since I've been on here. Has anyone had any issues with loss of video output using crossfired 6990s? They are in a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 mobo Rev 1 mobo. In the past occasionally,this issue used to pop up, but now, it always looses the video output signal once Windows is ready to start. If I unplug one video cards power leads I can always get one or the other video card to boot and work in Windows, but not when both are powered. I'm stumped, as this always seems to occur when new drivers were installed at times by Windows, but I have used several drivers and still cannot get both cards running in Windows once drivers are loaded. I also have tried reinstalling the OS and updating the mobo bios and turning off all overclock settings. The system worked with Windows 8 for short period of time, but refuses all options under Windows 7. When no drivers are loaded in a fresh OS install, I have video until drivers are loaded. Once ATI drivers are loaded, no video signal output to the monitor occurs. At this point, I'm trying to figure out if its video card related or motherboard related. Any input is welcomed.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub*
> 
> Hey guys, its been a while since I've been on here. Has anyone had any issues with loss of video output using crossfired 6990s? They are in a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 mobo Rev 1 mobo. In the past occasionally,this issue used to pop up, but now, it always looses the video output signal once Windows is ready to start. If I unplug one video cards power leads I can always get one or the other video card to boot and work in Windows, but not when both are powered. I'm stumped, as this always seems to occur when new drivers were installed at times by Windows, but I have used several drivers and still cannot get both cards running in Windows once drivers are loaded. I also have tried reinstalling the OS and updating the mobo bios and turning off all overclock settings. The system worked with Windows 8 for short period of time, but refuses all options under Windows 7. When no drivers are loaded in a fresh OS install, I have video until drivers are loaded. Once ATI drivers are loaded, no video signal output to the monitor occurs. At this point, I'm trying to figure out if its video card related or motherboard related. Any input is welcomed.


Sounds like a PSU issue to me almost. What wattage are you running with both cards? It's almost as if the PSU is wearing out and cant seem to supply enough power to any one card and one specific time. Is this a possibility or is your PSU close to new?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Sounds like a PSU issue to me almost. What wattage are you running with both cards? It's almost as if the PSU is wearing out and cant seem to supply enough power to any one card and one specific time. Is this a possibility or is your PSU close to new?


It's a Corsair AX-1200. I haven't pulled another PSU to supplement power to the second card, which I have done before, but the Corsair was able to supply enough power when I tested this system 2-3 years ago when built.


----------



## cisco kid

Thebtime has come to replace my 6990. It is Sapphire , retail box w an xspc block on it. Been under water its life. Great shape. Time for the torch to be passed on to the used R290 I picked up cheap. Waiting on a Water cool Heatkiller block or an Aquacomputer block. Have not figured out which one. Was gonna tri fire but honestly with the power consumption it is not worth it. My 290 is faster and uses near 150 watts less than the 6990. Unsure what a used 6990 and block may be worth. Hoping to get 150 plus ship


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisco kid*
> 
> Thebtime has come to replace my 6990. It is Sapphire , retail box w an xspc block on it. Been under water its life. Great shape. Time for the torch to be passed on to the used R290 I picked up cheap. Waiting on a Water cool Heatkiller block or an Aquacomputer block. Have not figured out which one. Was gonna tri fire but honestly with the power consumption it is not worth it. My 290 is faster and uses near 150 watts less than the 6990. Unsure what a used 6990 and block may be worth. Hoping to get 150 plus ship


I sold my 6990 220€+post's with arctic accelero 6990


----------



## Pawelr98

I still have this card running.

Anyone Had such problem with overclocking ?

When I raise Vcore then the gpu is more unstable. For example [email protected] will artifact like hell while [email protected] is pretty stable (except for the Fallout 3 which I game at 950mhz Core).
Putting the Vcore down to 1.175V will even make the Fallout 3 without artifacts but the computer may freeze.

I'm using AUSUM bios and the card is watercooled.
For voltage adjusting I use Msi afterburner 2.3.1 (newer versions don't really like HD6990).


----------



## 1940Chevrolet

DSC_0012.JPG 3709k .JPG file


DSC_0068.JPG 2976k .JPG file
hi. Joining the club. ATi+Diamond 6990's in crossfire with Arctic twin turbo coolers.


----------



## Gold Leader

Hah cool thread, I know I'm late but hey better late than never right!
it's a development board of the AMD R900 Antilles graphics card which later became known as the AMD Radeon HD 6990 PCI-E 4GB 512Bit GDDR5
(In practical 2x 2GB 256Bit GDDR5)

The PCB date of the card is 1136, it was made in year 2011 during week 36 
My card came from a Beta driver tester from Belgium, after I told him I was rebuilding my graphics card collection he loved my knowledge of 3dfx ATI/AMD and all the cards I had which you can see here:


Also, the reason I used spoilers is because there are quite a few photo's I made of this R900 beauty.

Here my card 


Spoiler



 

 

 





Here the drivers:


Spoiler



 

 





Here some games it was well worth the 4 hours I put in to it by cleaning it, getting rid of the hardened clay;
That to which was the left over residue of the dried out thermal compound:
Games I used were; Minecraft 1.7.9, Subnautica & Primal Carnage Extinction 1.9.2:



Spoiler



 

 

 



This last screenshot shows that after roughly 2 hours of testing (to my own memory) the GPU temp in BIos 1 mode which allows the two PRV970 XT Cayman GPU's to run had HD 6950core speeds of 830Mhz.
Now the temp didn't get higher that 61 a 62C  which is really nice for this reference design, Bios 2 mode runs the 880mhz core speed to match and be in sync from that of the HD6970.

My bet is that the two Vapor Chambers do a good job keeping it's RV970XT cores well cooled even under high workloads.
The fan its self is kind of on the weaker side, there is a way to improve it by replacing it with the fan of a HD7970 Ghz Edition or that of a R9 290X, these have higher RPM's and will help cool your reference model better, not sure if my fan is one of those tho, since my temps are pretty decent.

The test system I used was the following:

*Blue-Leader SMP 2009*

2x 6 Core AMD OpteronDP 2435 D0 Istanbul CPU's, 12 Cores @ 2.6Ghz
2x ASUS Triton 70's
Supermicro H8DAE-2 NVIDIA NForce 3600 Pro, MCP 550 Pro & IO55
32GB NUMA Dual Channel DDR2-800 ECC Reg HP/Kingston Server Ram
Supermicro SIM LP-B IPMI 2.0 16MB Card Rev.3.01 0907
AMD R900 Antilles Driver Dev Board PCI-E 4GB 512Bit GDDR5, Rev.A13 1136
Realtek ALC883 7.1 OnBoard HD Audio
1x Intel 320 SSD 120GB/64MB Cache Boot Disk [Upgrade on The Way]
Plextor PX-820A Dual Layer DVD Re-Writer 12x/8x UATA-133
4x Western Digital 500GB/32MB Cache Raid Edition3 24/7 Series in RAID 0 1.81TB Storage Disk
2x Broadcom 1000 MBit Ethernet RJ45 Lan Jacks
Antec True Power Quatto 1000 Watt EPS12V + 2.3V
Lian Li PC-A7010 Black Server Case
Lian Li W-75BP Side Window Panel
Hewlett Packard ZR24w 24" 16:10 Aspect Ratio HS-IPS Panel
Native Reso of 1920 x 1200 x32 @ 60 Hertz

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional x64 UK + Service Pack 01
AMD Crimson Beta 16.2.1 Win7x64
 

First pic is the system at night the nice Icy Blue & white Cold Cathode CCFL lighting give a nice Icy blue glow
Last pic shows when I was testing the Frame Pacing driver, my good old Lace Monitor wallpaper as well aka "Veranus varius"


----------

